# Geheimnisse der alten Welt



## Badomen (13. Januar 2008)

Grüße

interessiert mich schon lange, was aus den alten, nocht nicht freigeschalteten, Gebieten wird

es gibt so vieles was absichtlich entfernt wurde, oder sogar noch auf der Map ist


_z.B._
*Dun Morogh Luftfeld*
Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
((Bild))
man kann dort zwar hin und es gibt sogar einen Greif, aber keine Händler oder besondere Npcs
Ein Gerücht  ist z.B. dass dort einmal ein Flugpunkt (oder Transporter) eingeführt wird in WotlK zu der Gnomenstadt in der Boreanischen Tundra


*Azshara Krater*
Dies ist ein Zukunfts BG in Azshara, welches stark dem Alteractal Prinzip ähnelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in vielen YouTube videos wo solche Zonen erforscht werden wird dies auch gezeigt
sehr merkwürdig, da sogar schon Eingänge im Tal dort sind (Aussehen wie vom AV eingang)


*Grim Batol*
Dies ist eine zwergische (von den Erdenen) Festung auf der Map



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese wird vom roten Drachenschwarm bewacht ((Screen)) und hängt Story technisch mit dem Krieg der Drei Hämmer zusammen (die 3 großen Zwergenclans: Dunkeleisenzwerge, Wildhammerklan, Bronzebärte)


*Sturmwind Schatzkammer*
Diese "Instanz" oder dieses Gebäude steht im Wasser in Stormwind und das Tor ist verschlossen, bewacht von 2 Wachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ob dies nun ursprünglich auch als Instanz geplant war ist natürlich nicht bekannt, aber Platz für Spekulationen bleibt ja bekanntlich immer 
Es gab auchmal einen Bugg, sodass man als man das Tor berührt hat dieses Fenster erschien, aber danach nichts weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Undermine*
Dieser Ort ist die große Insel westlich von Booty Bay.
Da es bei der "Making of Warcraft" DVD eine Konzeptzeichnung mit Boots/Zeppelin Verbindungen gab, kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass es so etwas wie ein großer Hafen wird, von wo aus man nach Nordend gelangt.
Andere Spekulationen sind dass dies das Goblinstartgebiet sein wird, falls Goblin als Rasse eingeführt werden.
Skizze
Da die Goblins damals aber Deathwing geholfen haben könnte dort auch sein Unterschlupf sein mit dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm.


*Uldum*
wie schon in dem letzten Buffed Story Aufsatz gesehen, ist dies eine der alten Festungen der Erdenen, die dort ihren Schlaf gehalten haben.
Falls ihr Euch fragt wo dieses Uldum sein soll, es ist das Tor im Süden Tanaris mit den steinernen Wachen davor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke mal dass das nun ersteinmal reicht^^ und hoffe ihr habts mit Begeisterung gelesen

mfg,
Badomen


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (13. Januar 2008)

*Grim Batol*
Dies ist eine zwergische (von den Erdenen) Festung auf der Map



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese wird vom roten Drachenschwarm bewacht 

mfg,
Badomen
[/quote]

Wenn ich das gestern abend gelesen hätte wäre ich nicht bei der Suche nach Erz, um die Ecke geritten und wäre von 2 Roten Drachkin mit Lvl ?? aus dem Leben geklatscht worden....glaub ich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens was da so tolles ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (13. Januar 2008)

ich steh ja auf sowas ^^ danke, aber goblins als fraktion ; / die sin doch neutral? oder vileicht kann man sich ab lvl XX für Horde/alli endscheiden... naja häslicher als gnome sind die auch nicht... also warum net >_<


----------



## Sweny (13. Januar 2008)

Weibliche Goblins sind toll <3
Und...hey nix gegen Gnome Oo


----------



## LethalDoze (13. Januar 2008)

zwar ganz spannend zu lesen aber nur für allys eig. kann ma einer ne "horden-fassung" machen pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (13. Januar 2008)

Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Kanal von Sturmwind es gibt da vieleicht ein bug wo man durch gehen kann aber sonst nix wenn ma dann nach links oder rechts gehtr ist man dann under sturm wind man munkelt aber das sollte eigentlich eine inzi in sw werden aber ich denke das haben sie weg gemacht da es sost unfair gegenüber horde wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und danke für die auflistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (13. Januar 2008)

du hast den "Smagardgrünen traum" vergessen... und schade das die entwickler so viel weggeschnitten haben


----------



## PiGrimar (13. Januar 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> *Sturmwind Schatzkammer*
> Diese "Instanz" oder dieses Gebäude steht im Wasser in Stormwind und das Tor ist verschlossen, bewacht von 2 Wachen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht die Sturmwind Schatzkamer, schlecht übersetzt als Sturmwind Gewölbe.
Dieses Gewölbe stellt eine Gefängniss dar; wo Demonen,Necromanen und Magier gefangengehalten werden.
Wir eventuell mit einen der nächsten Add Ons freigeschaltet, weil das Gefängniss im Bezug auf Tol Baret basiert , dürfte es mit dem Malestorm kommen.
Und der abgebildete Ladebildschirm nimmt Bezug auf die Instanz oder aber auch fürs Verlies, da aber streiten sich noch einige drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse 
Grimar


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2008)

wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

SPANNED

ich find sowas ja geil aber es gibt in sw ja noch einee andre instanz undzwar eine an der zwischen aldstadt und handelsdistrikt da kam man mal mit nem bug hinter das portal is aber leider nix passiert wenn man dann dahinter weitergelaufen ist dann is man aus der map gefallen .

und was is auserdem mit alt if wotu hat blizz das gemacht wenns eh immer zu is also ich denke das da bestimmt noch ne inni reinkommt (HOFFE)


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^


----------



## Dreamforce (13. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht hat die Instance zwischen dem Handelsdistrikt und Altstadt mit WotLk zu tuhen? Vielleicht trifft man da auf Arthas, der dan abhaut und man muß ihm nach Nordend folgen? Vielleicht soll man sich auch einfach den Kopf darüber zerbrechen, damit Blizzard die Chance nutzen kan und nebenbei eine andere ini baut? Alles währe möglich... könnte auch ein Geheimgang zum Smaragdgrünen Traum sein^^. Die Horde bekommt dan halt auch kleine Instance Tore, z.B. wird Thrall durch ein Tor gerissen und anstatt seines Thron steht da ein ini-Tor^^.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Januar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen



das soll nur als verschönerung für den flug sein. genauso wie das geheime trolllager was nur die allianz im flug sieht. dieses zwischen winterspring und..... komme gerade nich auf den namen. (dunkelküste)


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

lol dreamforce 

jetzt haste die ganze akte x spannung versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (13. Januar 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Kanal von Sturmwind es gibt da vieleicht ein bug wo man durch gehen kann aber sonst nix wenn ma dann nach links oder rechts gehtr ist man dann under sturm wind man munkelt aber das sollte eigentlich eine inzi in sw werden aber ich denke das haben sie weg gemacht da es sost unfair gegenüber horde wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Äh...Was?


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

also ich schnapp mir jetzt mein dudu und dann suche ich einen weg wie ich da hochkomme wer mit kommen will  Whisber tioz on thrall n811 dudu


----------



## krakos (13. Januar 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> _z.B._
> *Dun Morogh Luftfeld*
> Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
> ((Bild))
> ...




Dieses dient nur als Ausschmückung der Welt, und wird, soweit ich weiß, nicht als Spielinhalt geben


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Januar 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> also ich schnapp mir jetzt mein dudu und dann suche ich einen weg wie ich da hochkomme wer mit kommen will  Whisber tioz on thrall n811 dudu



wenn du schlau bist googlest du mal nach dem video, oder schaust bei warcraftmovies. ist nicht schwer dahin zu kommen. wir hatten da damals unser gildentreffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

kennt nochwer irgendwelche geheimnisse ich steh auf diese ganze scheisse


----------



## Guibärchen (13. Januar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen



hab mich mal da hin exploitet... ;( zwerge droppen nix
bin weitergeritten und hab die Quelle des flusses gefunden aus dem der fluss endspringt der durch das menschen startgebiet bis nach strangel geht... is lustig das is einfach ne wasertesxtur die ausm nichts endsteht>_> schaut von hinten aus wie nen tuch das wagerecht in der luft hängt! läuft man rein schwimt man in der luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/9752/wo...08195025pn3.jpg


----------



## God of Nothing (13. Januar 2008)

*Azshara Krater:*

Vielleicht ein reiner Kill-Battleground ohne krude NPCs wo`s einfach nur um`s nieder schnetzel`n der anderen Fraktion geht, oder so was (um die Taktisch unbegabten mal aus den anderen BGs zu holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*Grim Batol:*
Ein ganz großes "HdZ"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer würd nicht gern sehen wie sich die 5 großen Drachenanführer/innen bekämpfen.
Ansonsten fänd ich da eher schwer was reinzudichten, weil ja eigentlich (nach meiner Story-Kenntnis) sowohl die Hügelzwerge als auch die Führung der Roten Drachen eher freundlich sind.

PS: Mir würd mal gesagt, das Gebiet an der Ostküste (neben Sumpfland und Loch Modan) gehört auch noch zu Grim Batol.

*Uldum:*
Ist ja laaaaaaange schon bekannt als eine Art Fortsetzung von Uldaman.
In nicht all zu ferner Zukunft vielleicht eine neue 10er Raid-Instanz.


----------



## Arahtor (13. Januar 2008)

tjoa ich weiß auch nicht was damit ist.....hast du Alt IF vergessen?
Weil ich habe es noch nicht geschafft dorthin zu kommen.


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

also ich hab schon geschafft weis aber net ob das geht da konnte man neben den thronsaal irgendeo hochspringen und ein duell machen dann musste in den thronsaal rennen und durch so ne wand durchgefeart werden oder als sheep und dann biste in alf if


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

aber kann mir jemand sagen wie man wie man in das trolllager zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste kommt find im i net nix


----------



## Dreamforce (13. Januar 2008)

Im Sumpfland gibt es auch so ein kleines Gebiet wo man eigentlich nicht hin kommt, ein kleines Stückchen Gebiet und der Rest ist alles Textur^^. Ich will endlich hinter das Tor vom Silberwald *sich vor das große Tor stellt, wo die ganzen Leute vor stehen*. Auf dem Screen steht: "Das sieht aus, als hätte man das Wasser geteilt" ... da sieht man mal wieder, selbst Blizzard glaubt an Moses xD.


----------



## Neotrion (13. Januar 2008)

wirklich geil deine Komentation. Wie man dort wo so gnomezeugs ist drauf kommt kann man auf Youtube unter:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxTvXWeY3TM&feature=user       sich ansehen .


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Januar 2008)

Ist vll bekannt aber naja: Man kann wenn man hinter uc langschwimmt einen hügel hochklettern um auf uc zu kommen. dann kann man in den inneren ring jumpen(sogar auf diese "torbögen" und dann da rumlaufen


----------



## Badomen (13. Januar 2008)

Es gibt noch einige Orte die entfernt/ nicht zugänglich sind
das mach ich mal in nem 2. Teil

Wargi:
Das Trolldorf wo man rüberfliegt auf Kalimdor ist ein Dorf der Shadowspear Trolle
Dort sind einige Trolle zwischen lvl 52-60 am tanzen und "feiern" ^^
Hat aber nicht mehr Sinn als es beim herüberfliegen hat

Dieses Portal zwischen Alstadt und Handelsdistrikt war ursprünglich so geplant, dass man dort sein eigenes Haus/Wohnung hat
wurde aber vergessen
und ja mit dem bugg mit dem man unter SW kommt kann man dort auch hin, aber ist nur ein Gang

Grim Batol geht auch rechts neben Loch Modan weiter, ja , aber Blizz hat dort die Texturen entfernt, sodass es einfach eine große graue Fläche darstellt
durch "hügelhüpfen" kann man dort hingelangen

wie gesagt es gibt noch einige mehr Orte, aber ihr könnt euch auch einfach die Artikel bei Wow Wiki durchlesen: Closed Zones
unten sind alle aufgelistet mit Screenshots und story, aber auf Englisch


----------



## RouV3n (13. Januar 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^



ja von winterquell aus kann man da hinkommen

mfg 

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

aber wie kommt man da hin kann mir einer en link posten wo das erläutert wird ?


----------



## Badomen (13. Januar 2008)

zum Trolldorf kann man NICHT
es ist rundum von hohen Felswänden umzogen


----------



## Arcthaz (13. Januar 2008)

Jo einmal zum Dorf der Tanzenden Trolle hab mich gestern dahin exploitet mit einem kollegen ich als Mage mit leichte feder er mit einem Ingi Umhang anders gehts nicht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

ach verdammt will da hin


----------



## wargi (13. Januar 2008)

kennt nochwer coole gebiete wo man hinkann?


----------



## Arcthaz (13. Januar 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> ach verdammt will da hin



Jo ist möglich von Winterspring nicht so wie der TE sagte^^, wer einen Char auf Rajaxx hat,dem kann ichs zeigen


----------



## maiorkoenig (13. Januar 2008)

es gibt noch nen instanz eingang der mir mal aufgefalen is und noch nicht frei geschalten is und zwar im süden von winterquell is so ein grüner instanzeingang wie bei raids immer wenn man die karte aktiviert steht dort neben winterquell Hyjal ich hoff ma des kommt mit dem addon


----------



## Arnorns (13. Januar 2008)

in goldshire im haus wo der kürschnerlehrer sitzt (nödlich vom gasthaus) stehen im obergeschoss 6 kinder in der form eines pentagramm, 5 an den ecken 1 in der mitte, un auf dem friedhof sind 6 leere gräber, irgendwo in der nähe liegen 6 fackeln un die musik is au ne andere als in der umgebung (is son bisschen an horrorfilm soundtrak angelegt des hintergrundgedudel) 

gab noch en paar andere sachen die damit eventuell zu tun hatten hab ich aber grade vergessen (gespräche mit wachen etc.)


----------



## Hulk² (13. Januar 2008)

Dreamforce schrieb:


> ...Ich will endlich hinter das Tor vom Silberwald *sich vor das große Tor stellt, wo die ganzen Leute vor stehen*.


----------



## Yadiz (13. Januar 2008)

*Dun Morogh Luftfeld* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(...)war ursprünglich als begehbares (vlt. sogar Questgebeit) gedacht. 
Verlängert man den Tunneleingang auf der Westseite des Luftfeldes so 
endet er genau dort, wo der Tiefenbahneingang in Ironforge liegt, was 
schließen lässt, das dieser ursprünglich als Zugang zum Luftfeld geplant 
war.

*Old Ironforge*
Es stellt sich jetzt die Frage: Wenn der Weg zum Luftfeld vor IF jetzt
für die Tiefenbahn benutzt wird - wo war die Tiefenbahn dann 
ursprünglich geplant? Ganz einfach. In Old Ironforge, das unter IF 
liegt uuund immer noch begehbar (!) ist.
Man muss hinter der Säule vor der Bank ein Duell beginnen. 
Beide Duellpartner laufen darauf hin so schnell wie möglich in den 
Thronraum /zum Thron. Bei diesem angekommen seid ihr noch in 
Reichweite der DuellFlagge. Das Duell wird also nicht abgebrochen. 
Seht ihr jetzt zum Eingang des Raumes könnt ihr 2 Tresortüren erkennen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese sind solide. Es sei denn man läuft unter dem Einfluss von Sheep 
oder Fear et cetera durch die Tür auf der rechten Seite. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Weg führt hinab nach Old Ironforge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Emerald Dream*
Der smaragdgrüne Traum (oder ein Teil davon) existiert in WoW. 
Ob er zugänglich ist, weiß ich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*GM Island, Designer`s Island etc.*
Existieren auch in WoW. Ob sie zugänglich sind kann ich leider nicht sagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM Island^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Designer`s Island

*Insel Arkaz*
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wann es gepatcht wurde aber zu Release war Stormwinds 
König in den Katakomben unter der Ruine Arkaz (Düstermarschen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Quellen: Nogg-aholic the Movie // eigene Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antagonist (13. Januar 2008)

Auf dem Flug vom Steinkrallengipfel nach Desolace überfliegt man einen riesigen Steinbruch, der sich in Mitten des Gebirges befindet! Meines Wissens gelangt man da nicht hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2008)

Aber mal kurz zum Flugplatz zurück, es gibt ja unter Eisenschmiede eine Stadt, sowas ähnliches halt und man kann dann auch hinn, aber nur steht beim König von Eisenschmiede eine große Wandtür davor, das man nicht rein kann, aber war schonmal drinne und da dachte Ich mir das es auf dem Flugplatz auch so wie ein Durchgang von Dun Morogh und Loch Modan ist und habe gehört das man dann unter Eisenschmiede mit einem AddOn als ein Kobold staret und man dann da mit irgend einem Level z um Flugplatz läuft und von dort aus in ein andres Gebiet fliegt zum leveln, aber ist nur meine Vermutung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2008)

~ gelöscht (war ein Doppelpost)


----------



## Painrain (13. Januar 2008)

ehm in sw gibts noch ne sache

das gefängnis für mächtige,bösartige magier und andre(nich verließ)


----------



## Findan (13. Januar 2008)

weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde aber... unterhalb von tanaris gibt es eine Inselkette da kommt man hin wenn man mit der schami fähigkeit übers Wasser läuft (1mal sterben Inklusive) da laufen lauter Goblins rum.. wenns schon gepostet wurde.. sry das ichs überlesen habe^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Findan (13. Januar 2008)

sry auch doppelpost i-net probs


----------



## Yadiz (13. Januar 2008)

*Karazhan Bug*
Ich weiß nicht mehr ob es möglich ist aber vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bin ich 
mit ein wenig Zufall ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) an einer Mauerlücke aus Karazhan gefallen und 
unten vor ZG gelandet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (14. Januar 2008)

Findan schrieb:


> weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde aber... unterhalb von tanaris gibt es eine Inselkette da kommt man hin wenn man mit der schami fähigkeit übers Wasser läuft (1mal sterben Inklusive) da laufen lauter Goblins rum.. wenns schon gepostet wurde.. sry das ichs überlesen habe^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


screen pls


----------



## simion (14. Januar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> hab mich mal da hin exploitet... ;( zwerge droppen nix
> bin weitergeritten und hab die Quelle des flusses gefunden aus dem der fluss endspringt der durch das menschen startgebiet bis nach strangel geht... is lustig das is einfach ne wasertesxtur die ausm nichts endsteht>_> schaut von hinten aus wie nen tuch das wagerecht in der luft hängt! läuft man rein schwimt man in der luft
> 
> 
> ...


wie kommt man denn dahin?


----------



## Badomen (14. Januar 2008)

hier hatte einer nach dem Wal im Silberwald gefragt:

diesen Ort nennt man *Gilneas*
es wurde zur Zeit von Arathor gegründet und wird von der Graumähnen (Greymane) Dynastie geführt
die Insel  Zul´dare hat ursprünglich auch dazu gehört

Auf eine Frage auf der Blizzcon antwortete  Metzen dass sie Gilneas 'forgotten' haben
auf der anderen Seite des Walls ist bisher nur ein kleiner Ort mit einem Teich und Bäumen, von den Meeren umgeben
es gibt keine Möglichkeit dort hinzukommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (14. Januar 2008)

> screen pls


-simion

da war ich letztens : p
Und das sind die Screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




____




> wie kommt man denn dahin?


-simion

Das ist Tal oberhalb von Elwyn Forest. Man kommt relativ einfach dahin, indem man im Westen der 
brennenden Steppe den Hügel hinauf klettert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (14. Januar 2008)

thx


----------



## Ähmm (14. Januar 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> hier hatte einer nach dem Wal im Silberwald gefragt:
> 
> diesen Ort nennt man *Gilneas*
> es wurde zur Zeit von Arathor gegründet und wird von der Graumähnen (Greymane) Dynastie geführt
> ...


----------



## Saytan (14. Januar 2008)

Hier wurde gesagt das es ein Schwarzmagier Gefängniss in SW oder ähnliches gibt.Könnte ich bitte mehr Infos dazu bekommen?


----------



## mdattr (14. Januar 2008)

ich will mehr lesen mensch ihr seid toll xD ich liebe solche threads sry 4 flaming xD


----------



## Spartaner (15. Januar 2008)

na hoooo^^


----------



## Nazzy (15. Januar 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wenn du schlau bist googlest du mal nach dem video, oder schaust bei warcraftmovies. ist nicht schwer dahin zu kommen. wir hatten da damals unser gildentreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo Jump and run und schon ist man mitten in ner trollparty....

nimm dir aber nen Pala oder Prister mit den ist ziemlich große 1 stufe .... XD


----------



## Ortak (15. Januar 2008)

So ich wahr heute mal in Dun Morogh aufm Luftfeld un hab ma ein paar screens gemacht.

01: So da isses also



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



02: Das ganze auf der Map



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



03: Hmm irgentwas fehlt hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



04: Da is also das Tor das man aus der Luft sieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



05: Da kann mann sogar durchschaun, nur leider net durchlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wahrs erstmal.


----------



## Galain (15. Januar 2008)

@ Yadiz (ein paar Posts hierdrüber)

Das ist eine Insel, welche im Zuge der Vorquest zum Gongschlag von Ahn'Qiraj besucht werden muss. Dafür bekommst von einem NPC einen Schnellschwimmbuff und musst auf einer Nachbarinsel bei einem großen *X* etwas ausgraben.


----------



## Schleppel (15. Januar 2008)

> Mir würd mal gesagt, das Gebiet an der Ostküste (neben Sumpfland und Loch Modan) gehört auch noch zu Grim Batol.



das ist khaz modan und ein eigenes gebiet. wc2 usw bekannt, nur nicht in wow mitgenommen

und diese insel heist undermine, ist die goblin heimat und der sitz der vielen handelsprinzen. die goblin hauptstadt ist grösstenteils im vulkan der insel versteckt...


----------



## !!Nightlive!! (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn man von SW nach IF fliegt sieht man vor den Zwergen die gegen den Drachen kämpfen so 2 Zelte über dem Wasserfall und in der mitte brennt ein Lagerfeuer


----------



## Schurkissimo (15. Januar 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Kanal von Sturmwind es gibt da vieleicht ein bug wo man durch gehen kann aber sonst nix wenn ma dann nach links oder rechts gehtr ist man dann under sturm wind man munkelt aber das sollte eigentlich eine inzi in sw werden aber ich denke das haben sie weg gemacht da es sost unfair gegenüber horde wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Horde hat ragefire unter OG... also wäre nicht unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (15. Januar 2008)

gibts die instanz in stormwind nichtmehr????

wie ich noch vor 2jahren alli war, gabs das verlies mitten in stormwind als normale instanz


----------



## !!Nightlive!! (15. Januar 2008)

ah noch was jeder kennt ja as IF Flugfeld wenn man an dem Rand runterspringt kommt ein kleines Dorf was ist das???


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (15. Januar 2008)

> ZITAT(Kiligen @ 13.01.2008, 09:48) *
> 
> Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Kanal von Sturmwind es gibt da vieleicht ein bug wo man durch gehen kann aber sonst nix wenn ma dann nach links oder rechts gehtr ist man dann under sturm wind man munkelt aber das sollte eigentlich eine inzi in sw werden aber ich denke das haben sie weg gemacht da es sost unfair gegenüber horde wäre stop.gif und danke für die auflistung dunno.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
> 
> ...



dann hätte aber die allianz 2 instanzen in einer haupstadt verließ und dieses andre oben genannte "ding".
und die horde nur eine den ragefireabgrund.

super thread macht weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## zixxel (15. Januar 2008)

@ortak: versuch ma pet durchzuschiecken oder als mage durchzublinzrln...könnte klappen, klappt auch im arathihochland zuflucht/hammerfall eingang


----------



## Ortak (17. Januar 2008)

Nabend@all

Habs nu entlich geschaft mein Pet durch die Wand zu schicken.

01: So drin bin ich schon ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



02: Huch da is ja nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



03: Geht das aber tief runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und in die Altstadt von Eisenschmiede bin ich nach mehreren versuchen auch gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

01: So direckt hinter dem Tor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



02: Schon etwas tiefer drinnen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



03&04: So hier is also die Altstadt von Eisenschmiede. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja hatte leider unten nich mehr so viel Zeit und bin auch seitdem nich mehr reingekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Januar 2008)

So ich lös mal auf:

Old if ist genauso wie old ZG ein Designer Relikt, das Teil stamm wie der Ironforge Flughafen noch aus der Zeite der Pre WOW Beta als Zwereg noch Magier als Klassen hatten, der Eingang war ziemlich genau da wo heute der Gnomenkönig ist.Ich geh davon aus das es die Designer gereut hat das schöne alter if und auch das alte ZG zu löschen.

Das mit dem von Kara nach ZG ist eine informatische Sache, die normalen Wege sind zb Duskwood südlich dann gelangt man nach Stangle, aber wenn so ein Bug geschieht "fliegt" man in die Datenwelt, es gibt auch ein Tor in einem Startgebiet(Zwerge oder n811) wo man direkt nach Norden von Silithus gelangt.

Dann das mit Gilneas ist so ne Sache, als die Seuche ausbrach hat sich Gilneas verbarrikadiert, niemanden mehr reingelassen, keiner weiss was passiert ist, entweder

sind sie alle vereckt
sie leben dort fröhlich
Arthas hat darauf einen geheimen stützpunkt gemacht
sie sind schon lange geflohen mit schiffen
sie seuchen dort vor sich
sie sind wahnsinnig ähnlich wie die vom roten Kreuzzug und sehen in jedem einen verseuchten, ich denke es wird mit WOTLK oder einem "Südmeer"addon kommen.

Uldum ist ein Ort wo vermutlich mal ne Ini reinkommt, nachfolge von uldaman, den es gitb ja 3 so Stätten, Uludum Uldaman und eine in Northrend, gerüchte besagen das es im Südmeer auch noch eine gibt, andere Gerüchte sagen das in Uldum, der von Northrend und noch einer die Titanen und die alten Götter festgehalten werden.

Die SW Instanz portale haben auch mehrere aspekte, zum einen kanns ne Schatzkammer sein, zum anderen sollte da vor der Beta ne ini hin, und evtl ists auch die "Gruft der Stormwind Könige" um genau zu sein, man weiss es nicht!

Das mit dem Azshara dingens ist leicht erklärbar, auch dort hängts wohl mit der Beta zusammen, dort sollte ursprünglich das heutige AV hin, natürlich angepasst als net mit schnee und so, das erkennt man schon nur an der "Form" des ganzen und das es hinten und vorne so eine Art "Schlachtstandarten" hat.

Das mit dem Emerald Dream ist ein alter Hut, laut story kämpfen dort Malfurion und Cenarius gegen die wahnsinnig gewordene Ysera und der "Böse Alptraum", evtl ist der "Böse Alptraum" Deathwing?

Und das ganze mit Grim Batol ist ne ganz andere Sache, laut story lebten dort die ursprünglichen Zwerge, wurden jedoch von den roten drachen(Alekstraza oder wie die heisst und ihr Clan?) überrant, woraufhin die einen IF gründeten, andere im Hinterland den Nistgipfel, und die 3. eben die Dunkeleisenzwerge sich dem Bösen anschlossen.

Am auffälligsten finde ich das wenn man den Theorien folgt, eigentlich alle 5 Grossdrachenaspekte, welche von den Göttern beauftragt wurden die Titanen, Irdenen und alle anderen zu überwache, wahnsinnig geworden sind, Deatwhing ist ja klar>.> Dann evtl Alekstraza in Grim Batol mit ihrem roten clan, dann malygos der durchgedreht ist, als deathwing seinen Clan zu Tode folterte und dann nozdromu der sich ja angeblich im strom der zeit verirrt hat und auch am durchdrehen ist, und dann noch ysera die im emerald dream ist, und auch net mehr ganz alle beisammen hat, und was liest man daraus?

Die Bewacher der Welt, die 5 Grossdrachenaspekte sind alle weg,wahnsinnig,böse oder tot, ergo die Welt hat keine Bewacher mehr und geht zugrunde!

Heavens


----------



## Big Tank (17. Januar 2008)

ich find sowas auch geil.

blizz könnte von mir aus auch geheimgänge machen die die athomsphäre erhöhen und man zumbeispiel auf einen geist von arthas oder ein bote von arthas, oder auf andere sachen stösst.


----------



## Arithos (17. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das mit dem Azshara dingens ist leicht erklärbar, auch dort hängts wohl mit der Beta zusammen, dort sollte ursprünglich das heutige AV hin, natürlich angepasst als net mit schnee und so, das erkennt man schon nur an der "Form" des ganzen und das es hinten und vorne so eine Art "Schlachtstandarten" hat.
> 
> Und das ganze mit Grim Batol ist ne ganz andere Sache, laut story lebten dort die ursprünglichen Zwerge, wurden jedoch von den roten drachen(Alekstraza oder wie die heisst und ihr Clan?) überrant, woraufhin die einen IF gründeten, andere im Hinterland den Nistgipfel, und die 3. eben die Dunkeleisenzwerge sich dem Bösen anschlossen.


Ich trau mich ja gar nicht zu widersprechen, weil du so sicher wirkst aber:

1. Azshara dingens hängt sicher NICHT mit der Beta zusammen, weil es in der Beta und auch laaaange Zeit nach Release nichtmal Schlachtfelder gab. Die haben sie erst nachträglich dazudesignt wie sie draufgekommen sind, dass die Leute eigentlich auf PvP voll abgehn und dass man ihnen mehr Möglichkeiten bieten sollte als der Kill-On-Sight-Blutdurst oder das geganke in Crossroads.
Also muss das Azsharadingens neuerlich dazugekommen sein. Entweder wussten sie nicht ob sie AV oder das machen solln und haben mal beides vorsorglich andesigned oder es kommt noch was =)

2. Das ging ein bisschen anders mit den Zwergenkriegen: http://www.wowwiki.com/Dwarf#Faction_wars


Sprich... du laberst einfach nur gerne ^^


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

ich fände es geil wenn kul tiras mit rienkommt^^die insel gibts ja auf jedenfall noch^^


----------



## DerMavgier (17. Januar 2008)

mehr mehr mehr!!!!!!!!!!
und was noch nciht ist kommt noch!!! freu freu freu
finde gut das einige sachen noch cniht im spiel sind: das kommt dann mit anderen addons und dann hat man wieder was in azeroth zu tun und es wird da dann nciht zu leer und verlassen^^


----------



## soulsource (17. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, dass die vielen offenen Enden in Azeroth für immer offen bleiben werden. Blizz hat ein Addon veröffentlicht, bald kommt ein neues. Wer kümmert sich da noch um Azeroth? Blizzard jedenfalls würde damit keinen Gewinn machen...


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

^^northrend ist ein dritter kontinent in azeroth^^

werden sich dann doch einige für azeroth intressieren gg


----------



## Neradox (17. Januar 2008)

Erstmal an alle, die hier etwas Sinnvolles beigetragen haben: Danke. Denn ich interessiere mich sehr für dieses Thema, da ich auch gerne exploite^^.

Ich persönlcih finde es einerseits gut, dass es Sachen gibt, die noch nicht eingefügt wurden, da das Anlass für Diskussionen und einen Spannungsfaktor gibt. Andererseits stört es das Rollenspielgefühl enorm (meiner Meinung nach), wenn irgendwo unvollständige Gebiete (z.B. den Inztanz-Wirbel in Stormwind) oder nur durch Exploiting zu erreichende Gebiete gibt.


----------



## Alpax (17. Januar 2008)

Also ich hatte kB alles zu lesen aber

Man kann nach Gilneas
Man kann ins nicht instanzierte ZG
Man kann aus Kara (instanziert) raus dann durch nen Exploit in den "Netherraum" näher auf Wunsch
Man kann nach Hyjal (konnte .. mittlerweile wird man sobalt man drin is wieder rausgeportet)
Man kann .. ach fu ... ^^ .. man kann alles

Wer nen Char auf Mal'Ganis hat dem Zeig ich es gerne .. aber man muss diese Hüpf-Technik beherrschen kb mich da ewig rum zu ärgern ...^^

Mann kann auch ganz easy (wirklich eaaasy) unter SW ... wenn man Hordler is gehts auch aber etwas schwieriger ...

Man kann unter OG .. man kann auf OG .. genauso isses auch bei UC ...

äh .. man kann ... äh ... ja .. alles halt -.-

egal .. mfg Alpax


----------



## mazze3333 (17. Januar 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Also ich hatte kB alles zu lesen aber
> 
> Man kann nach Gilneas
> Man kann ins nicht instanzierte ZG
> ...



alles schon selbst ausprobiert?un wie geht des mit sw?


----------



## Seryma (17. Januar 2008)

es gibt nen guten trick, der nur für schurken ist, und auch nur auf wenigen servern funzt...

bevor ihr beim greifenmeister einen flug annehmt, schaltet verstohlenheit ein...
nun fliegt los, wenn ihr VIEL glück habt, bleibt ihr verstohlen... mit pech wird euch der greifenmeister darauf verweisen, verstohlenheit abzustellen...
also, für den fall das man glück hat, fliegt man nun über einen ort den man gerne sehen würde, wenn ihr nun hier seid (ihr solltet über lvl 40 sein, um keinen fallschaden zu erhalten) klickt ihr mit rechts auf euren "verstärkungszauber: verstohlenheit", wenn er abgebrochen ist, werdet ihr sichtbar sein und mit sammt eurem flugreittier nach unten fallen, und auf dem boden landen (das mount verschwindet, wenn ihr auf euer eigenes steigt, oder jemand angreift)... so viel spaß beim ausprobieren^^

Seryma


----------



## Eduin (17. Januar 2008)

Naja weiß nicht ob das jetz hier so richtig dazu passt, aber wenn man in Tanaris am Strand in Richtung Süden läuft, entdeckt man ja noch eine Zone von Tanaris, wo auch die Schildkröten überall sind... soweit so gut... aber wenn man weiter gen Süden schwimmt, kommen dann mal zwei kleine Inseln und dazwischen eine Ölbohrplattform (sieht nach Goblins aus, also so wie das Venture Co.-Ding im Norden vom Brachland)... allerdings gibt es dort keinerlei NPCs oder Mobs^^


----------



## rfreitag89 (17. Januar 2008)

Hir mal nochwas nun weiss ich aber nicht ob dannach schon gefragt wurde^^

Aber in den alten Trailern oder den alten WoW-Intro sieht man ja zum schluss immer die Welt drehen..so wo wir, auf der map, in der mitte so einen strudel haben ist auf der welt in den videos ne insel?! 

Kennt jemand diese Insel und weiss was das ist?!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMavgier (18. Januar 2008)

rfreitag89 schrieb:


> Hir mal nochwas nun weiss ich aber nicht ob dannach schon gefragt wurde^^
> 
> Aber in den alten Trailern oder den alten WoW-Intro sieht man ja zum schluss immer die Welt drehen..so wo wir, auf der map, in der mitte so einen strudel haben ist auf der welt in den videos ne insel?!
> 
> ...



wenn ich mich nciht irre müsste das die alte hauptstadt der nachtelfen sein die versunken ist nach dem die ewige quelle expoldiert/implodiert ist. und alle hochwohlgeborenen nachtelfen sind zu nagern gekommen. also ich meine das das in wc3tft doch so ist das guldan die insel vom meeresboden hochgeholt hat um an sagaras gebeine zu kommen oder?


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Januar 2008)

Jup das ist der Maelstrom die stelle wo der erste ewige Brunnen durch das kollabierende Portale der hochelfen zerstört wurde und die landmassen spaltetete. Einige der ehemaligen Hochelfen wurde zu nagas umgewandelt und man munkelt sie haben da unten auch eine Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (18. Januar 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> kennt nochwer irgendwelche geheimnisse ich steh auf diese ganze scheisse




Gibts in Azshara nicht auch das Tor welches von Fulborgs bewacht wird?

Ursprünglich sollte es ja in Winterquell mal nach Hyjal gehen. Dort wo ganz im süden die elite Dämonen sind, da sollte es mal reingehen.

Das fällt mir noch ein dazu.

Grüsse Sapper


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2008)

Ich gehe gerne mal in SW hinter die Bank. Wenn ich nen Hordeschurke hätte wäre das bestimmt lustig xD

Auf wunsch kann ich mal ein Video machen, ist ein verflixtes Jump'n'run gehüpfe xD


----------



## Wilddevil (18. Januar 2008)

need more!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallout (18. Januar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> hab mich mal da hin exploitet... ;( zwerge droppen nix
> bin weitergeritten und hab die Quelle des flusses gefunden aus dem der fluss endspringt der durch das menschen startgebiet bis nach strangel geht... is lustig das is einfach ne wasertesxtur die ausm nichts endsteht>_> schaut von hinten aus wie nen tuch das wagerecht in der luft hängt! läuft man rein schwimt man in der luft
> 
> 
> ...



me2, der drache droppt übrigens auch nix ^^


----------



## simion (18. Januar 2008)

wie kommt man denn dahin? pls beschreiben


----------



## simion (18. Januar 2008)

gelöscht (doppelpost)


----------



## Abidabla (18. Januar 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich sollte es ja in Winterquell mal nach Hyjal gehen. Dort wo ganz im süden die elite Dämonen sind, da sollte es mal reingehen.



Man kommt durch das Gitter vor dem Hyjal Eingang ganz im Süden von Winterspring indem man durchgefeart wird ,durch die unsichtbare barriere kann man auch durchgefeart werden mit glück, sodass man in hyjal is . Nach paar sekunden kommt dann die Meldung Niemansland und man wird innerhalb von 3 sekunden rausgeportet.


----------



## simion (18. Januar 2008)

und der account gesperrt


----------



## chiccolo (18. Januar 2008)

Ich war mal vor langer zeit in hyal und konnte bleiben.
Als ich ein wenig herumritt sah ich eine Art BG !!
Es hatte auch wie im Arathibecken so verschiedene fahnen bei hütten


----------



## Filora (18. Januar 2008)

das bg in azshara sollte mal kommen blizz hat die idee aber verworfen weil es denn anderen zu ähnlich war (stand mal was auf der offiziellen seite).

zu oben wenn man hyjal betritt wird man nicht geband hab es schon so oft gemacht.wegen dem port den man bekommt wird gemunkelt das blizz am gebiet arbeitet und nicht will das jemand es sieht was dort gemacht wird.


----------



## Alpax (18. Januar 2008)

Also einfacher als unter SW zu kommen geht net ... das ..Tor zw. Handelsdistrikt und den Kanälen, da wo man ins Magierviertel kommt .. rechts vom Tor an der Fackel rauf und durch die Mauer laufen .. man fällt runter ...und landet .. unter SW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butchero (18. Januar 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Jup das ist der Maelstrom die stelle wo der erste ewige Brunnen durch das kollabierende Portale der hochelfen zerstört wurde und die landmassen spaltetete. Einige der ehemaligen Hochelfen wurde zu nagas umgewandelt und man munkelt sie haben da unten auch eine Stadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann müsste es ja eventuell doch irgendwann mal Unterwassermounts geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin mal gespannt^^


----------



## Vanier (18. Januar 2008)

Wär schön wenn das alles käme

Super Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (18. Januar 2008)

jo da gibts auch noch im süden vom silberwald eine große mauer.... auf der karte sieht man das da ein land sein muss... das tor der mauer ist aber verschlossen und da stehn son paar dalaran futzis rum ka was da is^^
aber ich find diese "geheimnisse" auch sau geil^^


----------



## Zander223 (18. Januar 2008)

interessant


----------



## zixxel (18. Januar 2008)

zum thema flughafen: war da mitn paar 70ern außer gilde da oben, kann man phat party schmeißen^^
danach ins sumpfland gesprugen sind alle draufgegangen...leichte federn ftw sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thimment (18. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> So ich lös mal auf:
> 
> Old if ist genauso wie old ZG ein Designer Relikt, das Teil stamm wie der Ironforge Flughafen noch aus der Zeite der Pre WOW Beta als Zwereg noch Magier als Klassen hatten, der Eingang war ziemlich genau da wo heute der Gnomenkönig ist.Ich geh davon aus das es die Designer gereut hat das schöne alter if und auch das alte ZG zu löschen.
> 
> ...



Einiges Stimmt aber einiges is einfach nur Scheiße was du du sagst.
Ironforge gab es vor Grim Batol ergo die Zwerge die da gelebt haben haben nich If gegründet da haben früher die Zwerge gelebt die jetzt im Nistgipfel sind. Grim Batol wurde auch nit vom Roten Drachenschwarm überrant sondern von den Dunkeleisen Zwergen die Raggi beschworen haben. Als die Orcs dann kamen hat sich da der Drachenclan dings bumms da Angesiedelt den den Roten Drachenaspeckt gefangen haben und dort Drochen züchteten. DOch Alekstraza wurde befreit (in Warcraft Der Tag des Drachen nachzulesen) da Grim Batol weggen Ragi und so Magisch verflucht war sind die Roten Drachen da um es zu bewachen und weil ein Teil ihrr Eier noch da waren.
EIN GANZ GROßER FEHLER die TITANEN sind die die die WELT ERSCHAFFEN HABEN und werden garantiert nirgens wo festgehalten. Die alten Götter die feinde der Titanen sind in der welt der elemente gefanngen.
Und die Welt is schutzlos und geht zu Grunde LOL. Ich weis nit ob du Wc3 gespielt hast aber hätte Archimond den Weltbaum erreicht were alles hin gewesen und damals war schon kein Drache da um zu helfen,die Sterbliche Völker können sich gut alleine Wehren wie man sieht.


----------



## RouV3n (18. Januar 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> ja von winterquell aus kann man da hinkommen
> 
> mfg
> 
> ...






wargi schrieb:


> aber wie kommt man da hin kann mir einer en link posten wo das erläutert wird ?



Man kann da hin habe hier einen link sry das es so lange gedauert hat habe den threat nicht mehr gefunden^^
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bOg4LItw410

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (18. Januar 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> zum Trolldorf kann man NICHT
> es ist rundum von hohen Felswänden umzogen


stimmt nicht... diese setelle hab ich früher mit meinem magier (alianz) zum farmen genutzt.. man kommt auch hin ohne feder und sonstigen hilfen... aber da bc und level 70 einzug gehalten hat ist diese stelle eh fürn arsch ^^
jetzt haenge ich nur noch da rumm wen ich mit meinem hordler ein paar allys killen kann


----------



## Humfred (18. Januar 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Also einfacher als unter SW zu kommen geht net ... das ..Tor zw. Handelsdistrikt und den Kanälen, da wo man ins Magierviertel kommt .. rechts vom Tor an der Fackel rauf und durch die Mauer laufen .. man fällt runter ...und landet .. unter SW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei mir geht das nicht, welche Fackel den genau?


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich da mal ein interessantes Bild.
Oben rechts über dem Blutelfenstart gebiet sieht man uch schon das Sonnen plateu da und die Insel Vor Sumpfland ist auch sehr intressant und besonders der Strudel ^^ Wer informationen hat bitte sagen hab nur das Bild^^


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

jajajaj kul tiras ahoi!^^^^


aber die karte zeigt glaub ich nur alles mögliche und die gibts schon länger...


----------



## Bonesmasher@Blutkessel (18. Januar 2008)

Gnomeregan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Also ich da mal ein interessantes Bild.
> Oben rechts über dem Blutelfenstart gebiet sieht man uch schon das Sonnen plateu da und die Insel Vor Sumpfland ist auch sehr intressant und besonders der Strudel ^^ Wer informationen hat bitte sagen hab nur das Bild^^



Oh Ha!!!
Die Karte is ja auf Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na da bin ich ja ma gespannt wie die ganzen gebiete auf Deutsch heißen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf jeden fall n cooles thema wie ich finde^^ weiter so leute.

mfg
Bones 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (18. Januar 2008)

ich liebe solche themen

hmm die karte von gnomeregan gnom, sieht eigentlich sehr realistisch aus.
Hoffentlich wirds auch so ausschaun!!


----------



## Georg217 (18. Januar 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> das soll nur als verschönerung für den flug sein. genauso wie das geheime trolllager was nur die allianz im flug sieht. dieses zwischen winterspring und..... komme gerade nich auf den namen. (dunkelküste)



Nein da kannste dich überall rein bugen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. Januar 2008)

Georg217 schrieb:


> Nein da kannste dich überall rein bugen.



das man da "nicht" hin kann sagte ich auch nicht. sie haben trotzdem nur den sinn, die flüge ein bissel interessanter zu gestalten.


----------



## cybêrhacker (18. Januar 2008)

Was die Instanz in SW angeht (der Turm im Wasser mit den Wachen vor den Toren) .. Die Instanz gibt es,
sie ist im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen "Platzhaltern" sogar vollständig ausgearbeitet (was die Räume angeht).
Nur leider noch ohne Gegner. Sie heisst "Gewölbe von Sturmwind", teils sehr große Räume mit viel Platz, könnte sogar mehr als nur eine 5 Mann Inze sein.

ps -- bevor jemand rumbrüllt : Hey du cheater das istn priv Server und bla .. ja das ist einer, aber es geht auch nur darum die Existenz der Instanz zu belegen
priv server wurde nur deswegen benutzt, um einfach durch das Gitter zu kommen. Auf den offi Servern könnte man vielleicht rein kommen, in dem man an den Seiten
versucht, die Wand hochzuklettern (da gibts an manchen Stellen der Außenmauer "unsichtbare Stufen") ich kam allerdings immernur maximal bis zur vierten "Stufe" dann fiel ich runter.
Wer dadrin Übung hat schafft es vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulaiba (18. Januar 2008)

Das BG in Aszhara soll doch mit Wotlk kommen und etwa die grösse vom AV haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dulaiba


----------



## Prêdator (18. Januar 2008)

@ cyberhacker

wie bist du denn da hingekommen wär net wenn du ein vid posten kannst oder eine anleitung aber vielleicht gehts auch gar net mehr danke im vorraus


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das schaut aber genauso aus wie der eingang in die normale instanz die in sw ist aus. da oben standen wachen und 1 oder 2 quest geber


----------



## cybêrhacker (18. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ganz genau, selbe Archtitektur, auch die Inze sieht dem Verließ sehr änlich, nur anderst aufgeteilt, größer,
wenn man durch den ersten Korridor rennt,sieht man auf dem Boden alle paar Meter Gitterlöcher, man kann nach unten durch sie durch gucken und sieht unten noch eine Etage, dort hab ich auch die großen Räume gefunden. Das wird sicher noch eine Inze, ich kann mir nicht vostellen das Blizz ne Inze baut und sich dann anschließend denkt : " Ach nee, gefällt nicht,die lassen wir einfach zu .." Habe mal gegoogelt, und zwar meinen viele, die Inze steht schon seit der Beta leer und ist für eine 25er Raid geplant (meiner Meinung nach ist sie für 25 doch etwas klein, ich tippe auf 10er Inze) .. abwarten ^^


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

ja...za stand ja auch mit tbc release....offen wars dann viel später


----------



## Prêdator (19. Januar 2008)

aber glaube kaum das das eine 10 man geschweige denn eine 25 mann instanz wird weil diese nur für die allianz betreten werden könnte ausser man würde sowas wie bei gnomregan verwenden aber  da würde isch blizz schon was einfallen lassen^^


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

og könnt man ausgleichend, ka....am ende v ragefire "einen durchgang sprengen lassen" und dahinter sind schon lange zeit vorbereitungen im gange und ragefire war nur ablenkung/ blocker...neue horde 10/25er raid^^^^^^


----------



## derkleinemann (19. Januar 2008)

Gibts schon Bilder von der Designer Insel und der GM Insel??

Wenn nicht könnte ich euch mal ein paar videos drehen...

Wenn das schon einer gepostet hat dürft ihr gern rumflamen =))

Nähere Infos gibts mit den Videos


----------



## Fauzi (19. Januar 2008)

ich will sehen wie du was illegales und dreckiges machst.. zeig es uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (19. Januar 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das nicht, welche Fackel den genau?



kann mans noch besser erklären -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skilli (19. Januar 2008)

Prêdator schrieb:


> aber glaube kaum das das eine 10 man geschweige denn eine 25 mann instanz wird weil diese nur für die allianz betreten werden könnte ausser man würde sowas wie bei gnomregan verwenden aber  da würde isch blizz schon was einfallen lassen^^



Ich denke genau deswegen wurde die Instanz leer gelassen. Wenn Blizz ne Raidinstanz in sw setzt heulen die Hordler vermutlich rum (andersrum würden die Allis heulen) und Alpax die Erklärung is ziemlich gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.ripped (19. Januar 2008)

wenn ihr schon vor dem ganzen exploiten und so nicht zurückschreckt kann ich nur wowtrance empfehlen.
azeroth is freigeschaltet für flugmounts und ihr könnt echt überall hin


----------



## simion (19. Januar 2008)

wo bekommt man das und was ist das genau?


----------



## tmk (19. Januar 2008)

Hi ich habe vor ein paar Tagen das erste mal ind der neuen Welt in Nethersturm etwas entdeckt. Jetz wurde mein Atlas Aktualisiert und es ist nicht mehr da. Und zwar seht ihr auf dem Bild  Nethersturm und in dem roten Kreis da war eine Insel zu der ich weder über den schergrat noch über Nethersturm gekommen bin. Sie hieß "Wiege des Teufelssturm"
weiß jemand was das ist? Würde mich mal interessieren?

Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongowombat (19. Januar 2008)

Wenn du dem englischen ein wenig mächtig bist,wirst du das hier sicher interessant finden: http://www.wowwiki.com/Category:Closed_Zones


----------



## Purga (19. Januar 2008)

Zu Hyjal... könnte gut sein das da Neltharions Lair hinkommt, Malfurion hat ja berichtet das er da auf Deathwings Brut stieß... und das ist ja reinzufällig son Onyartiger Lair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1011/cavernhyjalxv9.jpg
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/5756/ca...alinsidedk0.jpg

Weitere Theorien über Deathwing aka Neltharion findet ihr hier

In Grim batol ist zur zeit übrigens nix zu sehen... hinter dem Tor ist nur noch ein Tor aus Holz.


----------



## Traklar (19. Januar 2008)

tmk schrieb:


> Hi ich habe vor ein paar Tagen das erste mal ind der neuen Welt in Nethersturm etwas entdeckt. Jetz wurde mein Atlas Aktualisiert und es ist nicht mehr da. Und zwar seht ihr auf dem Bild  Nethersturm und in dem roten Kreis da war eine Insel zu der ich weder über den schergrat noch über Nethersturm gekommen bin. Sie hieß "Wiege des Teufelssturm"
> weiß jemand was das ist? Würde mich mal interessieren?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



wie bist du da hin bei mir ist um das gebiet wo du meinst ne unsichtbare wand


----------



## tmk (19. Januar 2008)

ich bin da nicht hin, ich wollte auch dahin, habs aber net geschafft es gibt bei google auch nur einen Post über Wiege des Teufelssturmse sheißt da sind Dämonen ???!!! kA Bei mir ist da auch ne Wand


----------



## Schurkissimo (19. Januar 2008)

Zander223 schrieb:


> interessant




OH MEIN GOTT, dein erster Beitrag, suuuuuuper....


----------



## NeoWalker (19. Januar 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^




ehm... meinst du das : http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2837091 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   war da schon mal


----------



## cybêrhacker (19. Januar 2008)

tmk schrieb:


> ich bin da nicht hin, ich wollte auch dahin, habs aber net geschafft es gibt bei google auch nur einen Post über Wiege des Teufelssturmse sheißt da sind Dämonen ???!!! kA Bei mir ist da auch ne Wand




Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber es gibt ne quest "Todesstoß für die Legion" wo man in ner 5er Gruppe einen
72 Elite Dämon legen muss. Der ist auch auf so ner Insel in der Ecke (weiss nicht mehr genau) die per Flugmount erreichbar ist. Hab das nur noch dunkel in Erinnerung

Monster: Socrethar


----------



## Thoor (19. Januar 2008)

Thimment schrieb:


> Einiges Stimmt aber einiges is einfach nur Scheiße was du du sagst.
> Ironforge gab es vor Grim Batol ergo die Zwerge die da gelebt haben haben nich If gegründet da haben früher die Zwerge gelebt die jetzt im Nistgipfel sind. Grim Batol wurde auch nit vom Roten Drachenschwarm überrant sondern von den Dunkeleisen Zwergen die Raggi beschworen haben. Als die Orcs dann kamen hat sich da der Drachenclan dings bumms da Angesiedelt den den Roten Drachenaspeckt gefangen haben und dort Drochen züchteten. DOch Alekstraza wurde befreit (in Warcraft Der Tag des Drachen nachzulesen) da Grim Batol weggen Ragi und so Magisch verflucht war sind die Roten Drachen da um es zu bewachen und weil ein Teil ihrr Eier noch da waren.
> EIN GANZ GROßER FEHLER die TITANEN sind die die die WELT ERSCHAFFEN HABEN und werden garantiert nirgens wo festgehalten. Die alten Götter die feinde der Titanen sind in der welt der elemente gefanngen.
> Und die Welt is schutzlos und geht zu Grunde LOL. Ich weis nit ob du Wc3 gespielt hast aber hätte Archimond den Weltbaum erreicht were alles hin gewesen und damals war schon kein Drache da um zu helfen,die Sterbliche Völker können sich gut alleine Wehren wie man sieht.


If wurde zu 100% von den "Normalen" Zwergen gegründet, die nach einem Krieg sich in der Erde versteckt haben, und so eig IF gegründet haben, und das mit dem Grim Batol lassen wir mal aussen vor, sind wie gesagt THEORIEN und keine FAKTEN, jeder hat ne andere THEORIE, ich hab nie gesagt, das die Titanen festgehalten werden, aber Fakt ist das Sargeras genau so ein Titan war, das schwarze schaf, und das sie festgehalten werden, da hab ich mich verschrieben, die alten Götter aka Cthun werden festgehalten laut THEORIE unter der Erden eben von den Titanen, und das mit dem schutzlos bla bla WC3 ka ob du die  BÜCHER gelesen hast, aber im letzen krieg der ahnen marschiert Archimonde auf den Weltenbaum zu, und da haben sich alle Völker versammelt, unter Führung von Marlfurion/Cenarius und wer hat im Hintergrund die Fäden gezogen, die DRACHENASPEKTE ausser Neltharion, ich würde dir mal empfehlen die bücher zu lesen ^.^


----------



## Mongowombat (19. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich würde dir mal empfehlen die bücher zu lesen ^.^



Und ich würde dir empfehlen, die Bücher richtig zu lesen, dass was du über Grim Batol in Zusamenhang mit den roten Drachen erzählst, ist mehr als falsch.


----------



## nòóbizor (19. Januar 2008)

weiß nich obs scho wer gepostet hat hab die seiten überflogen

also vor bc war ich auch schon ein alt eingesessener exploiter... also man konnte nach hdz rein damals schon und es sah fast genauso aus wie heute nur, dass se die sanduhr verändert haben sieht jetzt ein wenig moderner aus. hyjal war auch schon so da wies jetzt auch in etwa ist nur halt ungespawnt und ohne wirkliche gebäude. das zeigt doch dass es pre bc schon sachen gab die se in der bc aufgebaut und released haben und so glaube ich koennte das bei sher vielen digen die hier gepostet wurden auch sein. vielleicht sind sogar einige dinge da um exploitet zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man weiß es nicht genau

so far


----------



## Mr.ripped (19. Januar 2008)

simion schrieb:


> wo bekommt man das und was ist das genau?





wow trance ist ein privat server. ^^


----------



## simion (19. Januar 2008)

achso


----------



## Slayerinoo (19. Januar 2008)

also zum silberwald mit dem großen tor: man kann rechts vom tor den berg hochspringen, bissl übung dann geht das. dahinter ist aber im endeffekt nicht, n großer freier platz, mehr nicht.

generell kann man eigentlich überall hochkommen, soweit man es etwas drauf hat, überall hochzuspringen und zeit mitbringt.

aber was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist das portal in strath beim baron. auf dem vorplatz ist links hinten ein durchgang, der wo die skelette rauskommen. am ende des gangs ist ein portal. was da hin kommt, ka, könnte aber im addon der eingang nach strath sein, wenn man in den hdz strath anzünden muss. wurde übrigens schon mehr oder weniger bestätigt, dass diese instanz in wotlk kommen wird.

gibt aber noch mehr stellen: 
- in den verwüsteten landen kann man hinter der burg hochspringen und komplett bis kazzak (dem alten) durchreiten und rüber bis bootybay.
- auf der map im sumpfland ist rechts noch eine freie stelle. auch dort kommt man hoch. ist aber auch nichts.
- das tor im silberwald wie oben schon beschrieben.

meistens kommen diese stellen in den exploit videos nicht vor, weil sie ja weniger spektakulär sind. hab schon öfters mal so ausflüge gemacht. am anfang etwas muffe wegen gm gehabt aber kam noch nie was. glaube auch kaum, dass das nen gm interessiert. warum auch. man sieht im endeffekt nichts besonderes oder irgendwas, was der geheimhaltung unterliegt. in meinen augen macht es wow nen tick interessanter, denn grad was "verboten" ist oder nicht für jeden sichtbar, ist interessant. hab aber viele anregungen auch aus exploitvideos gezogen und seh sie mir immer wieder gern an. aber solche dinge wieder der smaragdgrüne traum, gm insel usw bleiben mir bis heute ein rätsel.


----------



## Thidus (19. Januar 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> also zum silberwald mit dem großen tor: man kann rechts vom tor den berg hochspringen, bissl übung dann geht das. dahinter ist aber im endeffekt nicht, n großer freier platz, mehr nicht.
> 
> generell kann man eigentlich überall hochkommen, soweit man es etwas drauf hat, überall hochzuspringen und zeit mitbringt.
> 
> ...



emerald dream und die 3 blizzard inseln (gm u.s.w) liegen auch mittlerweile auf nem instanz server,d.h. man muss sich ne bestimmte datei downloaden um auf die server zuzugreifen und DAS ist von blizzard aus verboten weil man ja am spiel rum fummelt.(ich werde nun nicht sagen welche datei dat is sonst krieg ich ärger^^)


----------



## Metalizer (19. Januar 2008)

Sorry wenn ich das überlesen habe- aber der untere Teil von Silithus ist eigendlich komplett ausgearbeitet - der weg dahin dafür etwas tricky und nicht für alle Klassen machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand Infos dazu? Im Sinne von nem eventuellen release davon oder so?


----------



## Beeblebrox (19. Januar 2008)

das erinnert mich alles ein wenig an MissingNo. und diese geheime Stadt aus Pokemon^^


----------



## Thoor (19. Januar 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> Und ich würde dir empfehlen, die Bücher richtig zu lesen, dass was du über Grim Batol in Zusamenhang mit den roten Drachen erzählst, ist mehr als falsch.


alter sry aber les bitte erst ma ok ich habs sogar gross geschrieben

THEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHE
ORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIE
THEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIETHEORIE

Hast es jetz begriffen?danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihlo (19. Januar 2008)

gibt noch einige sachn,eine gilde bzw wow-fanseite hat ma alles zusammengestellt...finds nur leider nimmer
ansonstn wiki


----------



## Seeress (19. Januar 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2165923
bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (19. Januar 2008)

Hätte Screens (etwa 8) die bei den stormwind zeugs alles zeigt was man mit dem ''Trick-UnterSW'' so machen kann, weis aber nicht wie Hochladen, es kommt immer das die Datei zu hoch ist nach 2 Bilder


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

bilder einzel hochladen? für jdes n link?

ps: einige (ich,gg) können auf der arbeit usw imageshack nicht sehn...gibt aber genug andere free webspaces^^


----------



## Seeress (19. Januar 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Hätte Screens (etwa 8) die bei den stormwind zeugs alles zeigt was man mit dem ''Trick-UnterSW'' so machen kann, weis aber nicht wie Hochladen, es kommt immer das die Datei zu hoch ist nach 2 Bilder


versuch die bilder mal hier einzeln hochzuladen:
http://www.imageshack.net/

Dann gehste hier beim Posten auf "Bild einfügen" und dann packste da mit copy+paste den link der bei imageshack ganz unten kam ("direct link").


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Januar 2008)

hab mir extra nen allitwink gemacht um den bug in sw auszuprobieren

hier ein paar bilder wo ich in westfall lande

hier das loch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier fall ich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und: TADDA! un hier fliege ich in westfall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf den tollen namen kam übrigens ein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema Gilneas gibts noch zu sagen, das dort ziemlich sicher was kommt, wenn man sich da durch exploitet dann hats ne rieeeeeeeeesige leere stele, dort konnt wohl net stadt hin, evtl auch ne instanz


----------



## Fendrin (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Sry 4 OT...



> das erinnert mich alles ein wenig an MissingNo. und diese geheime Stadt aus Pokemon^^


Ja, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch^^
Ich glaub ich muss meinen GB + meine Blaue Edition mal wieder rausholen^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Nihlo (19. Januar 2008)

gugt mal hier für ne übersicht und evtl noch 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27938

was mir noch einfällt falls noch nich erwähnt

- höhle auf dem berg zwischn brachland und mulgore
- hyjal
- drolldorf bei moonglade
- west-tirisfal
- unter & über ogri
- nördliche pesis bzw qt
- insel unter kalimdor für aq40-opener
- nicht instanzierte zg
- alt if
...


----------



## Muradin2 (20. Januar 2008)

Das schrieb:


> *Grim Batol*
> Dies ist eine zwergische (von den Erdenen) Festung auf der Map
> 
> 
> ...





Grim Batol war die letzte Zuflucht der Orks gegen die Menschen. Der Orkschamane Nekros Skullcrusher hat dort mit der Dämonenseele die Drachenkönigin Alexstrasza gefangen gehalten. 
Und soweit ich weiß sind dort auch keine Drachen mehr. 

Naja, mit der Geschichte der Zwerge an sich kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus. Also sag ich dazu nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihlo (20. Januar 2008)

```
World of Warcraft - Grim Batol Instance

Grim Batol is far east of Wetlands, you can actually get there. It has some 6 gates at the Dragonmaw Gates -- custodied by Red Dragonkin and a roaming Red Drake, Axtroz, for the Onyxia-key quest series. Dragonmaw Clan flags may still be seen decorating the area.

Grim Batol, is the location mentioned in Warcraft: Day of the Dragon novel. Rhonin, Vereesa the elven ranger, and Falstad the dwarf traveled to Grim Batol to destroy the Demon Soul. The origin of the Demon soul was 10,000 years ago. Deathwing had convinced the other 4 dragon aspects: Ysera, Alexstrasza, Nozdormu and Malygos, into giving part of their powers to a magical golden artifact. Deathwing convinced them that the Dragon Soul disc containing their very essences could be the ultimate weapon to exterminate the demons of the Burning Legion during the War of the Ancients. The dragons foolishly believed Deathwing and infused half their powers into the Dragon Soul artifact. Deathwing didn't infuse his powers. It was a trick. The dragons, though, noticing the treachery of Deathwing, cursed the Dragon soul. Deathwing can not wield the power of the artifact. It was for this matter that Deathwing manipulated the Orcs sending a goblin servant to join the Horde. The Goblin led them to find the Demon Soul. With it, the Orcs were able to mind-control Alexstrasza the Queen Dragon. This happened during Warcraft 2 events, the Second War. Over 15 years before Warcraft 3 events.

The orcs destroyed the Alliance cities with the help of red dragons in hit-and-run strategic blows. Korialstrasz alias Krasus, the consort of Alexstrasza, had been living among Humans and High Elves for many years, disguised as a high elf posed as one of the six senior leaders of the Kirin-Tor in Dalaran. Krasus had the obsession of caring for the Humans and Elves, and he would spy on their affairs becoming part of them. Given that he is the consort of the Dragon Aspect of life, his sworn duty was to watch over the development and evolution of the lesser races, and to teach them. He sent Rhonin --a human mage to destroy the Demon Soul in Grim Batol and to rescue Alexstrasza.

This area was mentioned by Tigole in July 2004.

	Tigole: "The eastern section of Wetlands is reserved for a special, max level quest event. The event is not currently in the beta. For those of you interested with the lore of that area, read the novel, Day of the Dragon. That's Grim Batol at the top of the hill there... You can also see the wrecked orc caravan >=]"



NOTE: The Dwarves had created Grim Batol as a copy of Iron Forge over 300 years ago. After the War of the Three Hammers, Grim Batol was abandoned. Although the Dark Iron Dwarves of Blackrock Mountain were defeated, the death of Emperor Thaurissan's wife within Grim Batol made the place unhabitable with a psychic taint affecting the area. Most of the Wildhammer Dwarves made a new home at Hinterlands and built Aerie Peak. Some 300 Dwarves however, stayed in Wetlands hoping to one day return to Grim Batol. During the Second War, the Dragonmaw orcs took Grim Batol and most of Khaz'Modan. Over 300 Dwarves had to hide underground within digged tunnels and in caves hoping to someday retake their home from the green-skinned invaders. When Rhonin, Vereesa and Falstad with help of Krasus, attacked the Dragonmaw Caravan of wagons, the Demon Soul was thrown off Nekros the Orc Warlock's hands freeing Queen Alexstrasza and the red dragons from mind-control. The Hill Dwarves took back Grim Batol killing many orcs in their path. Alexstrasza lives now in Grim Batol -- according to Warcraft RPG: Shadow & Light and Warcraft RPG: Lands of Conflict. Rom, the leader of the Hill-Dwarves was secretly an agent of Krasus, therefore it is possible that this group of Dwarves now serve the Red dragonflight within the walls of Grim Batol.

The Warcraft RPG: Manual of Monsters comments that Dragonspawns aren't genetically related to the dragons. Dragonspawns and dragonkin were formerly humanoids who willingly served the dragons for many years, and took on the aspects of their patrons. Although, I wouldn't hold my breath on this, it might be possible that the red dragonspawns in Grim Batol are formerly some of the loyal Hill-Dwarves in new shape. That is speculation, of course -- unofficial.

Warcraft RPG: Lands of Conflict reveals that Alexstrasza and her dragonflight are keeping anyone from getting near Grim Batol. They are protecting something deep within its walls, a secret power. Some say they are protecting a powerful artifact or creature. The book goes as far as to speculate that Deathwing has been held captive and imprisoned within Grim Batol. Another possibility is that the creature that now holds the essence of the Sunwell might be under protection of the Red Dragonflight -- Read Warcraft Manga: The Sunwell Trilogy.

Spoilers: Day of the Dragon summary.

NOTE: Falstad, the dwarf from the book is an NPC in-game in Aerie Peak, on the stairway to the Gryphon master.
```

aus http://blizzplanet.com/content/144/


----------



## Purga (20. Januar 2008)

IMHO ist auf jeden Fall Alextrasza dort und hat evtl Deathwing eingesperrt... der sich vielleicht befreit hat und den Spieß Umdrehte... wird vllt ne Instanz im Style von helft den roten Drachen.

ALlerdings liegt das eh in Blizzards Händen... die haben genügend Möglichkeiten es so zu drehen wie sie es brauchen.


----------



## Nihlo (20. Januar 2008)

oder auch 

http://www.wowwiki.com/Grim_Batol


----------



## komat (20. Januar 2008)

hab mich mal als ich im kloster war und raus wollte durch das portal geblinzelt, hier das ergebnis^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (20. Januar 2008)

1. Auf die Fackel springen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Von der Fackel auf die Wand rüber springen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Einfach durch die Wand laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Und schon ist man unter Stormwind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Nach osten laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. Anhalten beim Hügel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7. Auf den Hügel rauf gehen und einfach auf der rechten Seite der Wand laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8. Schwubdiwubs, ist man auf der anderen Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9. Tadaa, man ist hinter dem Portal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10. Um von da wieder weg zu gehen muss man auf der linken Seite runter springen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11. Da is man unten, dann muss man zu diesen Röhren laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12. Wenn man auf der Röhre ist muss man einfach ganz nach vorne laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13. Von der Röhre runter springen und alles ist wieder normal.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe das meine Anleitung vielen hilft, die fast aus dem Fenster springen weil sie es nicht schaffen.^^

*Für die Allianz!
Nieder mit der Horde!*


----------



## Neotrion (20. Januar 2008)

noch fragen?


----------



## Merlord (20. Januar 2008)

ja

wie hast dus gemacht als gnom n raptor zu kriegen?


----------



## cybêrhacker (20. Januar 2008)

Merlord schrieb:


> ja
> 
> wie hast dus gemacht als gnom n raptor zu kriegen?




Ist wahrscheinlich ein Premate vom PTR. Der Raptor dropt glaube ich in ZG


----------



## Neotrion (20. Januar 2008)

war da grad auf dem Test-Server als ich die screenshots gemacht habe, aber der is Episch und dropt irgendwo


----------



## Seacore (20. Januar 2008)

Purga schrieb:


> IMHO ist auf jeden Fall Alextrasza dort und hat evtl Deathwing eingesperrt... der sich vielleicht befreit hat und den Spieß Umdrehte... wird vllt ne Instanz im Style von helft den roten Drachen.
> 
> ALlerdings liegt das eh in Blizzards Händen... die haben genügend Möglichkeiten es so zu drehen wie sie es brauchen.


Falsch, Deathwing ist irgendwo in der Schwerbenwelt höchstwarscheinlich, aber Alexstraza is dort , das denk ich auch, den sonst sind nirgends rote Drachen, vlt fliegt sie später nach Northrend


----------



## cybêrhacker (20. Januar 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> war da grad auf dem Test-Server als ich die screenshots gemacht habe, aber der is Episch und dropt irgendwo



"Schneller Razzashiraptor" 
hier .. http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19872

.. aber 0,6 % Chance .. viiieeel Spaß


----------



## Styler1990 (20. Januar 2008)

Hier ist mal ein Vid wie man Unter SW kommt

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/572688

hf


----------



## Lunos999 (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen dass es vll einige Instanzen mehr geben würde,ABER
was bringt es uns jetzt darüber zu ärgern!? Hat doch eh shocn fast jeder einen 70er.
Wenn Blizz uns was in der Scherbenwelt verheimlichen würde wäre das was andres aber so.
Naja jeder soll so denken wie er glaubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterTroll (20. Januar 2008)

Hmm ihr ganzen Spekulanten euch interessiert sicher die Slideshow über Hyal die ich etwas weiter unten auf meiem Blog hab http://my.buffed.de/user/94715/blog?offset=40 .
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau ob man es in der Slideshow noch sieht aber kurz hinter dem Punkt den man in der Hyal inni nicht erreicht gibt es einen Drachenbau wie den von Ony in einem Tal. Da gibts n grünes Inniportal durch das man nicht durchgehen kann aber dahinter ist genau die Onyxiahöhle nur eben ohne Mobs... das lässt auf einen Drachen schließeen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Purga (20. Januar 2008)

FetterTroll schrieb:


> Hmm ihr ganzen Spekulanten euch interessiert sicher die Slideshow über Hyal die ich etwas weiter unten auf meiem Blog hab http://my.buffed.de/user/94715/blog?offset=40 .
> Ich weiß nicht mehr genau ob man es in der Slideshow noch sieht aber kurz hinter dem Punkt den man in der Hyal inni nicht erreicht gibt es einen Drachenbau wie den von Ony in einem Tal. Da gibts n grünes Inniportal durch das man nicht durchgehen kann aber dahinter ist genau die Onyxiahöhle nur eben ohne Mobs... das lässt auf einen Drachen schließeen oder was meint ihr?



Siehe Seite 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1011/cavernhyjalxv9.jpg
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/5756/ca...alinsidedk0.jpg

Hier ne gute Diskussion dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://my.buffed.de/user/32764/blog_detail?blogID=2002910


----------



## JinRay (20. Januar 2008)

Was ich interessant finde das niemand über Pandaria redet das ist schließlich der Start Kontinent der Pandaren. Pandaria ist in etwa so was wie das WoW Asien und liegt weit im Süden von Azeroth .
Hier etwas infos 

Ich hoffe die Pandaren kommen bald mal habe schon gehofft das sie mit BC kommen aber nö lieber Draenei .
Aber warum Blizz sie jetzt nicht mit WotLK bringt kein plan . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil für Horde kann man ja noch die Mok'Nathal bringen also wären ja für beide ja neue Völker da.


----------



## Purpurklinge (20. Januar 2008)

Alle die sich gern mal das alles hier in live angucken möchten, aber nicht exploiten können/wollen, sollten sich mal WoWMapView zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuggels (20. Januar 2008)

JinRay schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde das niemand über Pandaria redet das ist schließlich der Start Kontinent der Pandaren. Pandaria ist in etwa so was wie das WoW Asien und liegt weit im Süden von Azeroth .
> Hier etwas infos
> 
> Ich hoffe die Pandaren kommen bald mal habe schon gehofft das sie mit BC kommen aber nö lieber Draenei .
> ...



hä?? sollen das char sein  zum spielen oder nur  so als mops???


----------



## talsimir (20. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> das ist khaz modan und ein eigenes gebiet. wc2 usw bekannt, nur nicht in wow mitgenommen
> 
> und diese insel heist undermine, ist die goblin heimat und der sitz der vielen handelsprinzen. die goblin hauptstadt ist grösstenteils im vulkan der insel versteckt...




Hab gehört das dieser Vulkan später eine Neutrale Stadt werden soll die mitn Maelstrom eingefügt werden soll.


----------



## JinRay (20. Januar 2008)

Nuggels schrieb:


> hä?? sollen das char sein  zum spielen oder nur  so als mops???




Sag bloß du kennst nicht die Pandaren sind eine der Heldenklasse von WCIII (Pandaren Braumeisters)
Bei den Plannungen zu WoW gab es ja auch aussagen von Blizz das sie sagten das vielleicht die Pandaren das neue Ally Volk werden.
Wie gesagt sie leben auf dem südlich Kontinent Pandaria und das ist das Asien von Warcraft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mok'Nathal sind ein Horden Volk, Rexxar ist der Bekannteste von ihnen mit ihm spielte man das Bonus game von WCIII TFT er lebt nun nach seinem aufenthalt in Orgrimmar in Schergrat bei dem Mok'Nathal dorf .(soweit ich weis bin ja kein Hordler^^ )


----------



## Nuggels (20. Januar 2008)

nä kenn ich net hab noch nie richtig wc gezokkt nur immer bissel reingeschaut^^


----------



## Purga (20. Januar 2008)

Und jetzt ratet mal Warum sie nicht gekommen sind... und Blizzard sich Draenei einfallen lassen musste?

Weil der Panda in China heilig ist ... und da China ja auch eine Zielgruppe ist musste ne andere Rasse her...
Hab ich bei Deviantart bei irgend nem Künstler gelesen... klingt aber sehr logisch!


----------



## mdattr (20. Januar 2008)

kann mir mal einer bitte erklären wie WoWMapView funzt danke im vorraus


----------



## talsimir (20. Januar 2008)

Und im Brachland der Wiederbelebungsgeist der den Namen eines verstobenen Blizzard Mittarbeiters trägt. Dieser Mittarbeiter war Designer des Brachlandes und hat dort seine Gedenktstätte bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JinRay (20. Januar 2008)

Purga schrieb:


> Und jetzt ratet mal Warum sie nicht gekommen sind... und Blizzard sich Draenei einfallen lassen musste?
> 
> Weil der Panda in China heilig ist ... und da China ja auch eine Zielgruppe ist musste ne andere Rasse her...
> Hab ich bei Deviantart bei irgend nem Künstler gelesen... klingt aber sehr logisch!



Sagte der Inder bevor er mit seinem Tauren PVP machte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein der grund dürfte einfach der sein das die Draenei auf Drenor leben und die Pandaren auf Pandaria und man wohl keine zeit mehr für den Kontinent hatte den Drenor war mit BC ja da (Scherben Welt).

Und die Draenei hat sich blizz nicht erst da einfallen lassen die gab es schon vorher sahen nur weit Hässlicher aus.


----------



## Pumá for President (20. Januar 2008)

Also leutz kennt ihr schon die gruft bei kara? wenn ned beim friedhof an kara gehts hinten ein paar stufen runter und dann sieht man ein riesiges gewölbe und ich will dahin kann mir einer sagen wie es dahin geht das is bestimmt geil da unten hilfe ich will da runter -.-


----------



## Purga (20. Januar 2008)

Pumá schrieb:


> Also leutz kennt ihr schon die gruft bei kara? wenn ned beim friedhof an kara gehts hinten ein paar stufen runter und dann sieht man ein riesiges gewölbe und ich will dahin kann mir einer sagen wie es dahin geht das is bestimmt geil da unten hilfe ich will da runter -.-



1. Ruhestein bereit haben und dabei haben!
2. zu zweit davor
3. per Duell Durchfearen...


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (20. Januar 2008)

Hab da auch was gesehn
Wenn man von wegkreuz richtung Donner fels fliegt dann ist da eine höhle und ein sag jetzt mal tauren hütte
  wie kommt man den darin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Januar 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> interessiert mich schon lange, was aus den alten, nocht nicht freigeschalteten, Gebieten wird
> 
> ...



Habe ich, weil die "Alte Welt" Azeroth mir uach viel mehr Spass macht als die Scherbenwelt. Was ich bisher von der scherbenwelt sah gefiel mir ja überhaupt nicht, das ist kein Fantasy mehr, das ist ein Sci-Fi Fantasy Gemurkse. Ich vermisse schöne Inis wie die im Schwarzfelsen, diese schönen Gemäuer, dies Pracht in der spitze, grüne Orks, schwarze Drachen (ich mag diese Mobs). Oder in den Tiefen dieses Gewölbe. 

Oder Wüsten Inis auf die stehe ich total Zul Farrak hat mit diesen Tempel so einen alt Ägyptischen Toch was mir sehr gut gefäll, oder AQ 20 wo ich bisher war hat mir uach sehr gut gefallen, wieder diese Wüste + Ägyptisher Toch, und ihc hoffe mal das AQ mal wieder wichtig wird, denn unter Silithus ist ein riesiger leerer Landstrich, und ich hoffe und denke da hinter sind noch mehr Silihiten. Weil es hies ja sie wirden von Nachtelfen und Nozdormus Brut hinter eine Mauer verbannt.

Grim Batol glaube ich ziemlich sicher, dass sie mit WotLK kommen wird. Denn in Northend soll ja der rote Drachenschwarm als neue Fraktion kommen, und ich kann mich nciht erinnern dass irgendwelche Fraktionen in der Scherbenwelt übenrommen wurden. Also spricht dass ganz klar für Grim Batol, auch wenn ich denke dass da jetzt Dunkelzwerge hausen, hat es sicher noch was mit den Roten Drachen zu tun. Aber stand über Grim Batrol nicht mal was auf Buffed.de über die Story der Dunkelzwerge? Kan nsein das da ein König der Dunkelzwerge haust ? Ein Wiedrsehen, mit einen vielleicht doch nicht toten Ragnaros, würde mir zum Beispiel gefallen, wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich möchte unbedingt Leute die nach MC in Massen strömen...^^

Uldum denke ich uach mal, dass es mit der nächsten Expansion kommt, weil in der nächsten Expansion ja mehr über die Geschichte der Zwerge rauskommen soll, und die schient stark mit den der Irdenen verbunden zu sein, was ich in Uldaman ein wenig aufgeschnappt habe. Alos tippe ich auch stark an WotLK.

Dieses Stormwind Gewölbe nehem ich an kommt wahrschinlich wenn der Maelstrom kommt, und ich schätze, das der Maelstrom recht wahrscheinlich als übernächste Expansion kommt, wenn sie nicht vorher was in der Scherbenwelt reinhauen. Und wenn dann Azshara dann wahrschinlich der BOSS sein wird, denke ich auch warum sollte dann nicht in Azsahra, dass nach ihr benannt ist ein BG kommen? Und die Insel neben Bootay Bay, glaube ich auch, das die eher mit den Maelstrom kommen wird, ich denke, das Blizzard die ganzen Inseln dann ausschöpfen wird. Und ich glaube, auch dass Gilneas, erst mit den Maelstrom kommen wird, wenn das auch dann die übernächste Expansion wird, was ich stark hoffe und glaube. 

Und liefen in Alcaz auf den Screen nicht Nagas rum? Vielleicht kommt da auch was mit den Maelstrom und halten die Nagas, ja den König von SW gefangen. Zutrauen würde ichs ihnen. Ich rechene, dass da auch was kommt wenn der Maelstrom kommt. 

Und nachher glaube ich wird mal Death-Wing auch irgendwann als Boss eines Add-On komen. Weil ich denke der ist einer der mächtigsten Schruken er WoW-Welt, er hat ja chrom-Drachen erschaffen, angeblich auch noch die Netherdrachen und wer weis, was er noch getan hat um seine eigenen Kräfte und Macht noch in die Höhe zu schrauben. Ich mag Death-Wing und den schwarzen Drachenschwarm, von denen will ich mehr erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich rechne stark das Death-Wing mal in der Scherbenwelt als ein Ober-Boss kommt, weil nicht nur ihr vermutet, das er in der Scherbenwelt hockt, das hörte ich auch schon von meinen Gildenkollegen. Und Blizzard, sagt ja uach dass sie die komplette Scherbenwelt noch nicht gezeigt haben.... ^^ Ich vermute, das da was mit Death-Wing kommen wird. 






Thimment schrieb:


> Einiges Stimmt aber einiges is einfach nur Scheiße was du du sagst.
> Ironforge gab es vor Grim Batol ergo die Zwerge die da gelebt haben haben nich If gegründet da haben früher die Zwerge gelebt die jetzt im Nistgipfel sind. Grim Batol wurde auch nit vom Roten Drachenschwarm überrant sondern von den Dunkeleisen Zwergen die Raggi beschworen haben. Als die Orcs dann kamen hat sich da der Drachenclan dings bumms da Angesiedelt den den Roten Drachenaspeckt gefangen haben und dort Drochen züchteten. DOch Alekstraza wurde befreit (in Warcraft Der Tag des Drachen nachzulesen) da Grim Batol weggen Ragi und so Magisch verflucht war sind die Roten Drachen da um es zu bewachen und weil ein Teil ihrr Eier noch da waren.
> EIN GANZ GROßER FEHLER die TITANEN sind die die die WELT ERSCHAFFEN HABEN und werden garantiert nirgens wo festgehalten. Die alten Götter die feinde der Titanen sind in der welt der elemente gefanngen.
> Und die Welt is schutzlos und geht zu Grunde LOL. Ich weis nit ob du Wc3 gespielt hast aber hätte Archimond den Weltbaum erreicht were alles hin gewesen und damals war schon kein Drache da um zu helfen,die Sterbliche Völker können sich gut alleine Wehren wie man sieht.



Gut nachzulesen bei den Story-Erzählungen von Buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Archimonde wurde nciht von den Sterblichen Völker besiegt, die holten auch jemanden zu Hilfe. Selbst bei den Kampf auf Berg Hyjal in WoW hörte ich und sah man im Video erledigen ihn die Irwische. Ich glaube alleine wäre Archimonde zu mächtig. Und gegen Illidian hilft einen am Schluss ja auch Maiev. Weil ich denke, das er für normale "Helden" zu stark wäre. Weil die WoW Chars, wären ja auch nur so eine Art Spezialeinhiet, wenn man sie ihn WC 3 Massstab sieht. 





JinRay schrieb:


> Sag bloß du kennst nicht die Pandaren sind eine der Heldenklasse von WCIII (Pandaren Braumeisters)
> Bei den Plannungen zu WoW gab es ja auch aussagen von Blizz das sie sagten das vielleicht die Pandaren das neue Ally Volk werden.
> Wie gesagt sie leben auf dem südlich Kontinent Pandaria und das ist das Asien von Warcraft.
> 
> ...



So weit war ich bei WC 3 nie weil ich es nur angespielt habe, aber da gabs ja such was im Interview dazu auf der Blizzcon, das die als Spassrasse in WC 3 kamen und auch mal für WoW im Gespräch wwaren aber verworfen wurde. Aber ich kann mich glaube ich an lachen und/oder grinsen erinnern, was ich als. Also ich glaube da ist noch nicht alles gesrpochen über die. Genauso beim Klingenmeister, klang es im Interview stark danach, dass er mal kommt. Aber sie sagten, dass sie voerst keien neuen Rassen geplannt haben. also nehme ich an dass weder Pandaren, Goblins oder sonstwas kommen. Was ich schade fidne, weil mir würden: Goblins, Oger (gehören ja zur horde), Furbolgs (leben auf der Dranei Insel und halfen im Krieg gegen die Legion) als Rasse gefallen. Aber daran glaub ich nicht


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier ist mal eine Liste der von mir besuchten Orte und viele sind faszinierend anzusehen oder einfach nur
eine große weite Einöde die für riesiger Schlachten geeignet wären.

Wichtig für mich ist nur zu schreiben, dass ich alles ohne Cheats, 3.Programmen, Dateimanipulationen und
ohne Mapviewer erreicht habe - ich nutze nur die von WoW gegebenen Möglichkeiten, wobei diese immer
mehr von Patch zu Patch eingeschrängt werden 

Wer mehr wissen will kann sich einen LvL1 Char auf Mannoroth erstellen Allyseite erstellen, habe keine
Scheu euch Ingame Tipps zu geben - nach weit über 200 Stunden in solchen Gebieten
(Ausnahme ich bin in einer Instanz) ^^

hier nun die Liste - einige Orte fehlen noch ich hoffe ich erreiche die noch vor dem 3. Addon ;-)

Besuchte Orte:

-	Old Ironforge 
-	der Raum neben dem Eingang zu Old IF 
-	über dem Gebäude vom König von IF
-	im rechten Greifentunnel zur Schmiede von IF
-	auf dem Gebäude rechts neben der Bank von IF

-	Dun Morogh/Loch Modan im Gebirge die Höhle -> beim betreten ändert sich die Gebietsanzeige
	von Dun Morogh in Silithus (die Höhle ist ein Abbild von der Höhle in
	östlichen Silithus nur ohne NPC

-	IF Flugplatz
-	Gipfel von IF (Berggipfelfahne)[eine Wache kommt hin und wieder da rauf] 
-	abgestürztes Flugzeug über IF [die gleiche Wache vom Gipfel kommt auch hierher] 
-	Höhle beim Flugplatz über IF (man kommt da in den nicht instanzierten Bahnhof 
	der Untergrundbahn von IF)
-	Höhle und Zeltplätze über IF 
-	Höhle mit Trolle der Frostmähnen (inkl. einem Troll auf einem Wolfsmount) 
-	Dorf unter dem Flugplatz von IF/ über Menethill 
-	Höhle ins Ungewisse oder mit richtigem Sprung nach Old IF 
-	In den 2 Häusern im Dorf über Menethill

-	gesamte Berge nördliches Dun Morogh, Südlich vom Sumpfland, Westlich von Loch Modan 
	Südöstlich in den Bergen vom Sumpfland befindet sich in der leeren Stelle ein See

-	abgestürzter Zeppelin westlich von Dun Modr
-	kleines verlassenes Lager auf dem höchsten Punkt (Berg) über Grim Batol  
-	im leeren Gebiet nordwestlich von Dun Algaz im Sumpfland (da ist ein kleiner See) 
-	im ganzen südlichen Gebirge vom Sumpfland 

-	Dalaran unter der Kuppel 

-	hinter dem Greymane Wall (südlich vom Silberwald) 

-	über der Unterstadt 
-	das große leere Gebiet im westlichen Tirisfal (neben dem Startgebiet von den Untoten) 
-	auf den Dächern vom Scharlachroten Kloster

-	das große leere Gebiet östlich von Seradane (Hinterland) 
-	von da zum riesigen leeren Gebiet östlich der östlichen Pestländer 
-	von da zu Old Quel'Thalas 
-	von dort nach langem Reiten war ich unter Stratholme 

-	Loch Modan – das ganze Gebirge erkundet 
-	nichts besonderes nur das 4. mir in WoW bekannte abgestürzte Flugzeug östlich vom See Loch 	Modan

-	Weg über die Berge von der Sengenden Schlucht in die Brennende Steppe östlich von Blacktrock 	(Als Ally kann man da die Hordler auf ihren Greifen erschrecken ^^ )

-	Von der Brennenden Steppe (Südsüdwest) zu den Zwergenkriegern die gegen einen Elitedrachen 	kämpfen (zu sehen beim Flug von SW nach IF) 
-	von da zu dem kleinen See mit dem Zelt davor nördlich im Gebirge von SW - im See kann man 	Blumen statt Fische angeln 
-	das kleine Haus auf dem hohen Berg mit den Wasserfällen über dem See 

-	auf der linken und rechten Seite der ersten Stadtmauer von Sturmwind 
-	auf dem ersten Vorbau nach der Brücke zu Sturmwind
-	über die linke Seite von SW (vom Greifen ab) zu dem Bereich hinter den Gittern in SW 
	von da unter SW 
-	unter Sturmwind
-	Instanzabbild vom Verlies in Sturmwind
-	nördlich von Sturmwind (Sturmwind liegt in der Luft) 
-	hinter den Schaltergittern in der Bank von Sturmwind, bei den 3 Bankiers 

-	Weg über die Berge von den verwüsteten Landen zu den Sümpfen des Elends 

-	unter Karazhan (Smilie) im Gebirgspass der Totenwinde 
-	außerhalb von Karazhan mit folgenden Besonderheiten
-	im Süden von Kara -> die Trollbauten ähnlich wie Zul’Gurub
-	im Westen von Kara - > Nightbane auf seinem Felsen besucht !! hätte den am liebsten als 	Flugmount gezähmt ^^
-	weiter westlich bis nach Dunkelhain (an der westlichen Instanzgrenze bei Dunkelhain
	hörte ich plötzlich einen Sektkorken knallen – sehr sehr komisch)
-	im Norden von Kara -> kompletter Gebirgspass der Totenwinde einschliesslich dem Zugang zum 	Netherbereich
-	Im Osten von Kara -> bis in die Sümpfe des Elends dort bis zum ersten Wachturm und 	einschließlich der Höhle im Südwesten der Sümpfe
- 	in der größten der 4 Grüfte von WoW unter dem Friedhof hinter Karazhan (ein Muss für jeden 	Explorer!)

-	die zwei Inseln südlich von Tanaris 
- 	über dem Eingangsbereich von Uldum und direkt vor dem schwarzen Loch

-	im großen leeren Gebiet südlich vom Un'goro Krater 

-	über und hinter dem Eingang zu den Höhlen der Zeit - neu 

-	unter Orgrimmar 

-	auf den Gebirge nördlich von Orgrimmar/südlich von Azshara 

-	Steinring über dem nordöstlichen Azshara 

-	im Kraterkessel und auf den Gebirgsspitzen vom Krater von Azshara (sollte mal darunter ein 	Kampfgebiet werden 

-	Hyjal über die Flüsternde Schlucht (Winterspring) 
-	Hyjal das Baustellenschild 
-	Hyjal im tiefsten See von WoW unter Archimondes Skelett 
-	Hyjal in der Kopie der Onyinstanz 
-	Base-Jump-Punkt zum Teufelswald ^^ 
-	abgestürztes/gestrandetes Flugzeug auf dem höchsten Gipfel vom Hyjal (eine Legende wurde 	war für mich, durch meinen Fund)

-	im Gebirge nördlich von Winterspring 

-	vom westlichen Winterspring über das Südgebirge von Moonglade zum Trolldorf über der 	Dunkelküste 


-	Das Dorf der Tanzenden Trolle über der nordwestlichen Dunkelküste (zu sehen vom Flug mit 	dem Greifen) 

-	Im Vorraum von Zul'Aman (eine kommende Instanz) in den Geisterlanden 

-	Im Vorraum von Tor'Watha (eine noch nicht erwähnte kommende Instanz) in den Eversong -	Woods 
-	von da aus zum Ende der Welt von WoW (die Grenze des Spiels) östlich von Quel'Thalas 

-	unabsichtliches betreten der nicht instanzierten Blackrocktiefen - leider durch den Fall durch ein 	Bugloch tot durch Fallschaden 
-	über dem Eingang von Blackrock (sendende Schlucht) 
-	auf dem Black Rock über Nefarians Bau
- 	nicht instanzierter Balkon bei Nefarian

-	Gebiet zwischen Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede 

-	Insel Alcaz - im ehemaligen Verlies des alten Königs von Sturmwind (der König war nicht mehr 	dort) 

-	Rabenflucht (Dunkelhain) - die Geister in den Häusern gesehen 

-	Brügelinsel - war im Kanalsystem darunter 

-	Kräne über/nördlich der Thoriumspitze
-	Zelt mit Flugzeug nordwestlich von der Thoriumspitze

-	Gebirge nördlich vom Ödland komplett

-	hinter dem Tor im Schlingendorntal, das zur Höhle mit dem Schiff in den Todesminen 
	führt

-	leeres Gebiet nördlich von Zul’Gurub führt bis in die verwüstete Lande und weiter
	bis ans Meer beim Sumpfland
-	nördlich von Zul’Gurub ->See ohne Wasser mit schwebenden Sumpfrosenblättern
-	nördlich von Zul’Gurub ->Ogerhöhle und mit Fackeln beleuteter Weg
-	Old Zul'Gurub
-	Gebirge zwischen Dämmerwald und Schlingendorntal komplett

-	Denkmal im Brachland auf dem Berg (mit dem Geistheiler über dem Orckrieger)

-	Zeltlager im östlichen Mulgor (nähe Ehrenmal)
-	Leere Höhle in der nähe des Zeltlagers
-	geheimnisvolles Horn in der Felswand (auch in diesem Gebiet)

-	komplett das Gebirge dass das Brachland von Mulgor/Steinkrallengebirge 
	trennt

-	komplettes Gebirge im Steinkrallengebirge -> Besonderheiten siehe folgendes
-	westliches Steinkrallengebirge: 
-	Zelt mit Ruinen
-	See mit Ruine und Höhle im Wasser
-	Sägewerk mit vielen Kränen, mit einem riesigen Sägefahrzeug und Höhle
-	darüber der Flugplatz mit 3 Plattformen; 2 Flugzeugen; 1 Kran und Sägeroboter
-	auch darüber etwas östlich des Flugplatzes ein rauchendes abgestürztes Flugzeug

-	außerhalb von Zul'Farrak -> abgeschnittenes Gadgetzan und die weiße Ebene im Süden 
	(Vorsicht an den unsichtbaren Wänden bleibt man hängen und kommt nur durch Port von einem 	Hexer oder durch das verlassen der Instanzgruppe raus)

-	Außerhalb von den Höhlen der Zeit II (wenn man an der Instanzwand hängen bleibt
	kommt ein Erschöpfungsbalken – also kommt man ohne fremde Hilfe wieder raus, wenn auch nur 	als Geist^^)

-	Silithus - westlich von AQ40
-	Südöstliches Silithus am Meer &#8211; Taurencamp mit Windrad
-	Südliches Silithus am Meer -  große Höhle


-	verwüstete Lande - auf der Stadtmauer von der Burg Nethergarde

-	Steinkrallengebirge/Brachland: im nordöstlichen Steinkrallengebirge gibt es 2 sehr hohe
	Berge auf beiden befindet sich ein netter Schriftzug (HELP) auf dem einen und in Spiegelschrift 	auf dem 2.

-	Wald von Elwyn -> im Haus beim Kristallsee beim Angler - war gegen 7:30 Uhr morgens dort -	eine unheimliche Musik erklang beim Eintreten ins Haus -ich ging ins Obergeschoß dem 	Schlafzimmer - in der Zeit von 7:42-7:44 Uhr kommen 6 Kinder rein und stellen sich in einer 	sonderbaren Form auf - 7:44 Uhr eine unheimliche Stimme erklingt mit folgendem Wortlaut 
- "Ihr werdet alle sterben"
- man sagt dass man an einer bestimmten Position im Haus eine Banshee 	schreien hört um diese Zeit

-	Feralas &#8211; unter Düsterbruch
-	Berglandschaft mit Pfad hinter Düsterbruch mit


Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Neradox (21. Januar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist mal eine Liste [...]




Sry 4spamm, aber eins muss ich mal los werden: RESPECT!!
Ich find das echt fasziniernd, nur leider fehlt mir momentan die Zeit zu solchen Exploits, weil ich erst 70 werden möchte.

EDIT: Noch eine Frage, welche Form nehmen die Kinder ein? Ich vermute mal einen DavidsStern, oder?


----------



## elch777 (21. Januar 2008)

Ortak schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> So das wahrs erstmal.




Wie bist du dahin gekommen? Habs auch immer versucht dahin zu kommen, aber es hat nie geklappt.


----------



## Neradox (21. Januar 2008)

elch777 schrieb:


> Wie bist du dahin gekommen? Habs auch immer versucht dahin zu kommen, aber es hat nie geklappt.



Da gibt´s auf Youtube geschätzte 185 Videos, z.B. hier: http://de.youtube.com/results?search_query=if+airport


----------



## Raorkon (21. Januar 2008)

Also ich kenne noch die Stelle wenn ihr bei dem Damm in Loch Modan Runterspringt und es überlebt immer rechts halten irgentwann ist da sonne IF Mauer aussem Berg da rauf ( man müsste schon 50 sein um es zu überleben) und dann nach vorne RECHTS springen man landet im Berg ( wenn man es richtig macht) und wenn man dann zurückgeht kann man in den Damm rein dort steht ein alter Zwerg der soetwas sagt wie : Grüße (euren Namen) ich bin (Name vergessen. Seht unseren schönen Damm . *VORSICHT* man kann dort nur mit dem Ruhestein wieder raus. Ich habe mehrere Versuche gebraucht da mann nicht nur die Richtige stelle am Berg finden muss sondern auch die Richtige stelle bei dem Damm.  

Anmerkung : Hab es seit TBC nicht mehr gemacht ich weiß nicht ob er noch da ist. Der Damm ist von innen sehr hübsch ausgearbeitet was darauf schließen lässt das er eigentlich mit in das Spiel sollte.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Januar 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Also ich kenne noch die Stelle wenn ihr bei dem Damm in Loch Modan Runterspringt und es überlebt immer rechts halten irgentwann ist da sonne IF Mauer aussem Berg da rauf ( man müsste schon 50 sein um es zu überleben) und dann nach vorne RECHTS springen man landet im Berg ( wenn man es richtig macht) und wenn man dann zurückgeht kann man in den Damm rein dort steht ein alter Zwerg der soetwas sagt wie : Grüße (euren Namen) ich bin (Name vergessen. Seht unseren schönen Damm . *VORSICHT* man kann dort nur mit dem Ruhestein wieder raus. Ich habe mehrere Versuche gebraucht da mann nicht nur die Richtige stelle am Berg finden muss sondern auch die Richtige stelle bei dem Damm.
> 
> Anmerkung : Hab es seit TBC nicht mehr gemacht ich weiß nicht ob er noch da ist. Der Damm ist von innen sehr hübsch ausgearbeitet was darauf schließen lässt das er eigentlich mit in das Spiel sollte.




vielen dank für den tipp, da werde ich heut nacht gleich hingehen.

sowas ist ein gefundenes fressen für mich ^^

bitte mehr davon wenn nicht in meiner liste vorhanden


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Januar 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Sry 4spamm, aber eins muss ich mal los werden: RESPECT!!
> Ich find das echt fasziniernd, nur leider fehlt mir momentan die Zeit zu solchen Exploits, weil ich erst 70 werden möchte.
> 
> EDIT: Noch eine Frage, welche Form nehmen die Kinder ein? Ich vermute mal einen DavidsStern, oder?



nein das war ein mal glaube ich

jetzt ist es eine rechtecksform wobei die mittleren 2 kinder in dem rechteck stehen und nicht an der kanten-
linie


----------



## Raorkon (21. Januar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> vielen dank für den tipp, da werde ich heut nacht gleich hingehen.
> 
> sowas ist ein gefundenes fressen für mich ^^
> 
> bitte mehr davon wenn nicht in meiner liste vorhanden



Also ich könnte heute Abend mal eine ganze Liste posten oder ich schicke sie dir per ICQ schreib mir doch ne PM dann können wir uns unterhalten ( bin auch ein Exploitsucher)


----------



## simion (21. Januar 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Also ich kenne noch die Stelle wenn ihr bei dem Damm in Loch Modan Runterspringt und es überlebt immer rechts halten irgentwann ist da sonne IF Mauer aussem Berg da rauf ( man müsste schon 50 sein um es zu überleben) und dann nach vorne RECHTS springen man landet im Berg ( wenn man es richtig macht) und wenn man dann zurückgeht kann man in den Damm rein dort steht ein alter Zwerg der soetwas sagt wie : Grüße (euren Namen) ich bin (Name vergessen. Seht unseren schönen Damm . *VORSICHT* man kann dort nur mit dem Ruhestein wieder raus. Ich habe mehrere Versuche gebraucht da mann nicht nur die Richtige stelle am Berg finden muss sondern auch die Richtige stelle bei dem Damm.
> 
> Anmerkung : Hab es seit TBC nicht mehr gemacht ich weiß nicht ob er noch da ist. Der Damm ist von innen sehr hübsch ausgearbeitet was darauf schließen lässt das er eigentlich mit in das Spiel sollte.


pls video oder screens 3mal versucht und nichts gefunden


----------



## Trisch (21. Januar 2008)

Findan schrieb:


> weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde aber... unterhalb von tanaris gibt es eine Inselkette da kommt man hin wenn man mit der schami fähigkeit übers Wasser läuft (1mal sterben Inklusive) da laufen lauter Goblins rum.. wenns schon gepostet wurde.. sry das ichs überlesen habe^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Insel braucht man für die Ahn Quiraj Toröffnungsquestreihe, die Questreihe lässt es auch zur Insel schaffen ohne auf dem Weg zu sterben ^^


----------



## Raorkon (21. Januar 2008)

@ Simion 3 Mal versucht ??

Melde dich wenn du es 300 mal versucht hast . ICh habe es nur gemacht weil mein Freund neben mir saß und er manchmal übernommen hat. Also plane schonmal ne Stunde mindestens ein um in den Berg zu kommen und danach nochmal um in den Damm zu kommen


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Januar 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Also ich könnte heute Abend mal eine ganze Liste posten oder ich schicke sie dir per ICQ schreib mir doch ne PM dann können wir uns unterhalten ( bin auch ein Exploitsucher)



nix Exploitsucher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich nenn mich Explorer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

icq habe ich leider net


----------



## Raorkon (21. Januar 2008)

Also ich geb nochmal eien Richtig guten raus.

Wenn ihr in Beutebucht um das Kap rumschwimmt (nach osten) (immer am Rand) dann kommt ihr irgentwann an einem RIff an andem es net weitergeht. Dort springt ihr und landet (im Idealfall) auf einer unsichtbaren Stufe und könnt dann eine unsichbare Treppe nach oben gehen. Von dort aus guckt man dann von Westen auf Beutebucht. ( Achtung auf einem Privatserver versucht KEINE Garantie) Bei Bedarf poste ich auch sachen vom Original Server


----------



## Gizmondo (21. Januar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist mal eine Liste [...]



richtig richtig geil ^^
was ich aber am krassesten finde is das letzte da mit den kindern O.o muss ich mir ma angucken wenn ich morgens zeit hab!
in jedem fall ein fettes THX für die ganzen infos!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuggels (21. Januar 2008)

> - Denkmal im Brachland auf dem Berg (mit dem Geistheiler über dem Orckrieger)



ist das nicht das denkmal von dem    macher da vom brachland der  gestorben ist??


----------



## Thidus (21. Januar 2008)

Nuggels schrieb:


> ist das nicht das denkmal von dem    macher da vom brachland der  gestorben ist??



die kinder im anglerhaus bei goldshire sind ein easteregg,freitag der 13.jason u.s.w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jason und lee stehen vorm haus am crystal lake = kristallsee (na dämmerts?^^)

hab ma en video für euch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHio76Cow_A...feature=related


----------



## Fexzz (21. Januar 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/572688 

DAs Video hat jem. gepostet..mich interessiert viel mehr die Musik ^^ ...kennts jemand.?..wenn ja..bitte PM!

Und zu den Kindern...ist das jeden Tag um die Uhrzeit..auch mit der Stimme?..oder nur an bestimmten Tagen?


----------



## Thidus (21. Januar 2008)

Fexzz schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/572688
> 
> DAs Video hat jem. gepostet..mich interessiert viel mehr die Musik ^^ ...kennts jemand.?..wenn ja..bitte PM!
> 
> Und zu den Kindern...ist das jeden Tag um die Uhrzeit..auch mit der Stimme?..oder nur an bestimmten Tagen?



man munkelt um 7.45uhr kreuzen die da immer auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kausrufe (22. Januar 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> ((Screen)) und hängt Story technisch mit dem Krieg der Drei Hämmer zusammen (die 3 großen Zwergenclans: Dunkeleisenzwerge, Wildhammerklan, Bronzebärte)


Ich tippe eher auf ne HDZ Instanz, inder man dann Rhonin helfen muß Alexstrasza zu befreien.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Januar 2008)

Fexzz schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/572688
> 
> DAs Video hat jem. gepostet..mich interessiert viel mehr die Musik ^^ ...kennts jemand.?..wenn ja..bitte PM!
> 
> Und zu den Kindern...ist das jeden Tag um die Uhrzeit..auch mit der Stimme?..oder nur an bestimmten Tagen?



soweit mir bekannt findet dies jeden morgen statt


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (22. Januar 2008)

War da sogar heute 
mit der zeit stimmt (7:45) 
aber die stehen da nur rum . Musik war nett wirklich gruselig hab auch keine stimme gehört die sagt "Ihr werdet alle Sterben."
war auch vieleicht nur zu kurz da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,aber wenn man davon weiß ist es einlein schon nur in den zimmer zu stehen gruselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ah ja die stehen jetzt nicht mehr im pentagram sondern (ich tät mal sagen) im sandhuren form wenn man von einer seite betratet und viel fantasie hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (22. Januar 2008)

Monkey.D schrieb:


> War da sogar heute
> mit der zeit stimmt (7:45)
> aber die stehen da nur rum . Musik war nett wirklich gruselig hab auch keine stimme gehört die sagt "Ihr werdet alle Sterben."
> war auch vieleicht nur zu kurz da
> ...



die wechseln irrgentwie jeden tag die form oder so,gibt auch en 11 oder 10 seiten thread darüber im offiziellen forum ^^.glaube die stimme und die banshee hört man nur an bestimmten stellen im haus


----------



## Mongowombat (22. Januar 2008)

Sag mal Brandolf gibt es von dir eigentlich auch ne Homepage oder einen Blog, wo das ganze mit ein Paar Screens dekoriert ist, würde mich mal sehr interessieren.

Und achja du hast anscheinend noch kein Update beim Zul Aman Explore gemacht, da steht noch immer "kommende Instanz". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Januar 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Und nachher glaube ich wird mal Death-Wing auch irgendwann als Boss eines Add-On komen. Weil ich denke der ist einer der mächtigsten Schruken er WoW-Welt, er hat ja *chrom-Drachen* erschaffen, angeblich auch noch die Netherdrachen und wer weis, was er noch getan hat um seine eigenen Kräfte und Macht noch in die Höhe zu schrauben. Ich mag Death-Wing und den schwarzen Drachenschwarm, von denen will ich mehr erfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Chrom-Drachen?? sorry aba noch nie gehört un habe fast alle warcraft bücher gelesen??? erläutere plz ma oda schick ma links zu ner erläuterng


----------



## Door81 (22. Januar 2008)

Also das Azshara-BG das ähnlich wie Alterac werden sollte wurde schon lange fallen gelassen, da man bei Blizzard Angst hatte dass es zuviele BGs vor allem 2 mit insgesamt 80 Spielern, dann unterbevölkert werden würden.


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Januar 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Und nachher glaube ich wird mal Death-Wing auch irgendwann als Boss eines Add-On komen. Weil ich denke der ist einer der mächtigsten Schruken er WoW-Welt, er hat ja *chrom-Drachen* erschaffen, angeblich auch noch die Netherdrachen und wer weis, was er noch getan hat um seine eigenen Kräfte und Macht noch in die Höhe zu schrauben. Ich mag Death-Wing und den schwarzen Drachenschwarm, von denen will ich mehr erfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Chrom-Drachen?? sorry aba noch nie gehört un habe fast alle warcraft bücher gelesen??? erläutere plz ma oda schick ma links zu ner erläuterung

äh sry kA warum der post hier nochmal ist bitte löschen


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Januar 2008)

Monkey.D schrieb:


> War da sogar heute
> mit der zeit stimmt (7:45)
> aber die stehen da nur rum . Musik war nett wirklich gruselig hab auch keine stimme gehört die sagt "Ihr werdet alle Sterben."
> war auch vieleicht nur zu kurz da
> ...



ich hab gelesen, dass die sich manchmal verspäten und dann kann es sein dass die stimme später kommt
also ich stand ab 7:30 uhr drinnen war bis ca. 8:10 uhr dort ich stand in der rechten ecken im zimmer neben
dem bett und schaute in richtung tür 

hab mir mal jetzt einige videos angehört und da standen die leute immer wieder anderes also denke ich nicht
dass man einen besonderen platz einnehmen muss

ich denke eher wie ich es so lese, dass die kinder bei dir später eintrafen und du wie du schon schreibst
einfach zu früh gegangen bist, oder es kann auch sein, dass du vielleicht die stimme mit deinen soundeinstellungen
evtl. rausgefiltert oder zu leise hattest.

@Mongowombat

ja gibt es aber nicht mehr lange, da yahoo auf flicker umgestellt hat und diese wiederrum mehrere verzeichnisse bald nicht mehr zulassen - ich denke ich habe an die 200-300 screens von vielen orten

ich arbeite daran eine hp zu bauen um diese bilder geordnet mehreren zugänglich zu machen

meine liste abdaten, naja es kommen nur die neuen dazu

das mit zul'aman ist denke ich eigentlich recht wichtig, da das kommende zeigt, dass ich vor implemetierung
der instanz dort war - jetzt kann ja jeder rein ^^


----------



## Schamll (22. Januar 2008)

ich möchte hyjal ergänzen ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Januar 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> ich möchte hyjal ergänzen ^^




es soll ja noch eine möglichkeit geben aber die habe ich noch nicht getestet, da ich
eine einfachere bis zum letzten patch gehabt habe

nun muss ich die andere doch mal angehen - ganz einfach um aus dem 2:2 blizzard/brandolf
wieder in führung zu gehen ^^

und um diese schöne gegen wieder zu sehen


----------



## dimantoR (22. Januar 2008)

hier mal ein link zu allen "closed zones" in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr erstaunlich welche es noch alles so gibt.. außer die, die man so oder so schon kennt oder selbst erkundet hat. 

http://www.wowwiki.com/Category:Closed_Zones

LG


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Januar 2008)

sorry aber was sin chrom-drachen?? nochniegehört bitte ma um ne antwort T_T


----------



## Mongowombat (22. Januar 2008)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> sorry aber was sin chrom-drachen?? nochniegehört bitte ma um ne antwort T_T



Das muss dich ja beschäftigen *rolleyes*

Wer die Bücher aufmerksam gelesen hat, wird es sich eigentlich selbst erschliessen können, gemeint ist wohl Deathwing, dem von den Goblins Platten, aus Stahl (Weiß nimmer genau, obs Adamantit, Khorium oder irgendwas anderes war) auf die haut geschweisst wurden.
Der Grund für das Missverständnis lag wohl da, dass Deathwing noch nicht dazu kam, sich eine Armee aus "Chrom-"drachen aufzubauen.


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Januar 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> Das muss dich ja beschäftigen *rolleyes*
> 
> Wer die Bücher aufmerksam gelesen hat, wird es sich eigentlich selbst erschliessen können, gemeint ist wohl Deathwing, dem von den Goblins Platten, aus Stahl (Weiß nimmer genau, obs Adamantit, Khorium oder irgendwas anderes war) auf die haut geschweisst wurden.
> Der Grund für das Missverständnis lag wohl da, dass Deathwing noch nicht dazu kam, sich eine Armee aus "Chrom-"drachen aufzubauen.




achso -_- man ich heilt es für ne eigene rasse weswegen ich net wusste was es is T_T aba trotzdem danke^^


----------



## simion (22. Januar 2008)

/close pls hier wird nurnoch über den drachenschwarm gelabert und 1000mal der selbe Link von wowwiki.com gepostet


----------



## quilosa (22. Januar 2008)

glaub wann hier geclosed wird entscheidet wer andres....

ich finde es schon interessant was ihr so alles findet - vor allem was für einen zeitaufwand ihr betreibt um das nachzuvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ot:  glaub es geht um den chromatischen drachenschwarm, den nef in seiner residenz erschaffen will, und nicht um chrom-drachen - kann mich aber täuschen und lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## wizady (22. Januar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> @Mongowombat
> 
> ja gibt es aber nicht mehr lange, da yahoo auf flicker umgestellt hat und diese wiederrum mehrere verzeichnisse bald nicht mehr zulassen - ich denke ich habe an die 200-300 screens von vielen orten
> 
> ...


Ich könnte dir dabei zur hand gehen, da ich mich im moment eh mit HTML/PHP beschäftige wenn du willst.
Dafür musst du mir aber erklären wie du nach Dalaran gekommen bist bzw wie`s da ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szadek (22. Januar 2008)

Fexzz schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/572688
> 
> DAs Video hat jem. gepostet..mich interessiert viel mehr die Musik ^^ ...kennt es jemand.?..wenn ja..bitte PM!
> 
> Und zu den Kindern...ist das jeden Tag um die Uhrzeit..auch mit der Stimme?..oder nur an bestimmten Tagen?




Mich interessiert der Track auch kenn ihn  meine ihn auch irgend wo zu haben aber kann ihn absolut nicht finden... Wenn du was raus bekommen solltest schick mir ne Pm plz


Btt... 
Finde es schon höchst interessant das Blizz das ein oder andere Gebiet schon beim Release von WoW eingebaut hatte aber bis heute noch nicht freigeschaltet hat... würde mich auch sehr über neuen Kontent in der alten Welt freuen... Um hier mit zu Spekulieren reichen meine "Geschichts" Kenntnisse aber leider nicht aus....


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (23. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen,

also hier mal ein kleiner teil meiner bilder
es sind seit dem letzten schon wieder viele dazugekommen.

Link geht nimme - Flicker hat meine Seite gelöscht, da die Testzeit abgelaufen ist :-I

und hier eine aktuelle karte meiner erforschten gebiete
die umrandeten gebiete ohne striche sind noch nicht von mir besucht worden

Karte

die kleine kreuze markieren besonderheiten in der landschaft
also kleine explorerschätze ^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## DerMavgier (24. Januar 2008)

also die karte ist schon sehr gut!
aber die bilder sind der hammer!! ich würde mal sagen DU kennst wow wirklich^^
gehts du systematisch vor oder immer mal per glück was finden?
und danke!


----------



## Shênya (24. Januar 2008)

Keine Ahnung obs schon genannt wurde, doch wenn man von bernruh her in das gebirge von IF geht und richtung menethil läuft kommt man an wasserfälle ran. Mit 8k life ist es möglich runterzuspringen (noggenfogger ftw) und man landet in einem "Dorf" mit Zwergenbauern.
Ich schau ma ob ich noch screens hab zuhaus.


----------



## bjoerng (24. Januar 2008)

krakos schrieb:


> Dieses dient nur als Ausschmückung der Welt, und wird, soweit ich weiß, nicht als Spielinhalt geben



nope,es ist/war sogar möglich da hoch zu kommen.Könnte mir schon vorstellen,dass da mal ein weg hoch gebaut wird,von dem man dann nach northrend fliegt.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. Januar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> also hier mal ein kleiner teil meiner bilder
> es sind seit dem letzten schon wieder viele dazugekommen.
> ...



also es fing in nordhain eigentlich schon gleich am anfang an, da bin ich auch schon einen berg
rauf und in einem bugloch hängen geblieben siehe thema das "lustigste was euch in wow passiert ist"
oder so ähnlich heisst der.

dann war eine zeit lang ruhe und immer wieder bemerkte ich bei meinen flügen mit den greifen,
dass da so orte waren, zu denen kein weg hin führet aber dennoch was zu sehen bzw. wo was los war
zwerge die mit dem drachen kämpfen - flughafen über if usw...

also fing ich an dort hin zu kletter usw.. oft gab ich nach stunden auf und macht später weiter...
wenn man es dann geschafft hat ist es wie die freude einen neuen raidboss zu legen und ich machte weiter

man lernt auch schnell gleichgesinnte kennen, die einem weiter gegenden beschrieben oder tipp gaben wie
man dort hinkommt

in foren liest man dann auch von gerüchten wie von dem flugzeug das sich auf der spitze von hyjal befinden
soll 20 stunden habe ich verbracht in hyjal bis ich es dann endlich gefunden hatte - im netz habe ich keinen
hinweis gefunden wo es sich befindet

vielleicht ist mir auch mit dem steinring über azshara eine erstentdeckung gelungen, da ich auch darüber
nix gefunden hatte und sich keiner fand der den kannte

so fing ich dann auch an alle karte der gebiete auszudrucken und zu schauen wo viel gebirge ist und find an
diese so nach und nach zu erkunden.

so kam ich auf die verlinkte karte und markierte meine erfolge und kennzeichnete ich meine noch zu erreichende ziele

videos habe ich recht selten genutzt, da ich den ergeiz hatte es immer selbst zu schaffen nur wenn ich nach
stunden nicht weiter kam schaute ich mir dann doch einen geläufigen weg an und fand dann sogleich neue
ziele ^^

wenn ich in der nähe eines noch nicht erforschten gebietes bin dann ist es schon ein  muss es zu erkunden
oder ich lege eine farmpause ein (man brauch viel gold als explorer [abstürze; geistheilerbelebung usw...]

mein teuerstes gebiet war das westliche steinkrallengebirge mit 80g repkosten aber ich habe auch das
flugzeug dort geschafft

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Nesnah (24. Januar 2008)

mit Chrom-Drachen meint er die Chromatischen Drachen (Chromatischer Drachenschwarm = Mischung aus Schwarzen und roten Drachen) aus Bwl aber meines Wissens ist nicht Deathwing dafür verantwortlich sondern Nefarian, Deathwing hat zwar die Eier gekstohlen aber Nefarian ist es erst gelungen sie mit den Schwarzen Drachen zu kreuzen (obwohl die idee von Deathwing kommt).


----------



## vyn (24. Januar 2008)

geniale idee der beitrag ^^

auf jeden fall hat blizz noch genügend material (zt auch schon vorbereitet) für noch unzählige addons... mich freuts *g*


----------



## sevendays5 (24. Januar 2008)

hey vyn, falls es dich beruhigt. blizzard hat seit den anfang von wow bis zu den nächsten 10 jahre was geplant =) das erste addon haben wir hinter uns, die nächsten 9 kommen noch


----------



## StolenTheRogue (24. Januar 2008)

Grim bathol wird bestimmt n dungeon..


----------



## DerMavgier (29. Januar 2008)

es kommt nichts mehr an neuen sachen:-(

wurde schon alles aufgelistet oder habt ihr keine lust mehr?
fand diesen threat mit abstand am interessantesten!


----------



## simion (29. Januar 2008)

ich will entlich wissen wie man in den Steinwekdamm kommt


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (29. Januar 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> mit Chrom-Drachen meint er die Chromatischen Drachen (Chromatischer Drachenschwarm = Mischung aus Schwarzen und roten Drachen) aus Bwl aber meines Wissens ist nicht Deathwing dafür verantwortlich sondern Nefarian, Deathwing hat zwar die Eier gekstohlen aber Nefarian ist es erst gelungen sie mit den Schwarzen Drachen zu kreuzen (obwohl die idee von Deathwing kommt).




Ja so sieht es aus, aber die Drachen kommen auch schon in der oberen Schwarzfelsspitze. Nur wer nicht BWL gehen will oder obere schwarzfelsspitze, verssäumt halt einiges von einer netten WoW-Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Leider war ich bisher nur obere Schwarzfelsspitze, denn finde mal Leute für BWL....^^, aber das ist jetzt sehr Off-Topic)


----------



## Nazgule17 (29. Januar 2008)

Der Eingang nach Hyial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (29. Januar 2008)

ja und?


----------



## Ciliu (29. Januar 2008)

Kann man sich eigentlich immernoch vonm Menschen Startgebiet in die Brennende Steppe rüberexploiten??


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Januar 2008)

so nun habe ich meine liste um für mich 3 neue gebiete bzw. besonderheiten erweitert

am wochenende wollte ich eigentlich nach düsterbruch. doch bin ich von der insel mit 
dem flugpunkt irgendwie nach süden gekommen, um zu sehen was auf der südlichen
insel zu finden sei - einige drachen mit ca. 25k leben die aber nix gescheites droppen
fand ich vor und eine höhle mit nagas (welche mir muscheln mit 2 schwarzen perlen
mitgaben - nicht freiwillig ^^)

so nun war ich schon so weit und dacht mir schwimmst mal um silithus rum - ich hätte
schwimmtempetränke mitnehmen sollen so blieb mir nur der azurblauegürtel, den
ich seit lvl 30 mit mir trage

südöstlich von silithus fand ich dann auch ein schönes taurencamp mit einem windrad 
auf einem hügel und ein zeltwindrad 2 zelte, umzäuntes gehege und ein boot.

etwas weiter nach osten fand ich eine schöne große höhle - komisch diese höhle ist ja 
schon lange dort und ist in der alten welt von der form her einmalig aber in der scherben-
welt findet man eine questhöhle mit dämonen, die zu 100% identisch vom ausbau her
ist. da wurde wohl schon in der alten welt weit ab von die viel begrittenen ruten 
gegenden eingesetzt die eigentlich erst mit der scherbenwelt anwendung findne sollten

zwischen dem meer und der instanz aq ist nur eine leere ebene - in das nicht instanzierte
aq werde ich später gehen...

gestern war ich dann doch in düsterbruch, doch irgendwie führte mich mein weg nicht
in die instanz sondern östlich drum herum 2-5 oger waren mir im weg und dann stand
ich vor dem fels - mein explorerblut fing an sich zu regen

zack zack zack und oben war ich - war garnicht so schwer

doch was ich einige minuten später zu sehen bekam hätte ich mir vorher nicht vorstellen
können.

unter sw oder orgrimmar ist es ja schon faszinierend aber unter düsterbruch, ja dorthin
führte mich mein weg, das gebiet ist gigantisch...

der areenabereich mitsamt der oger dort schwebt weit über dem boden verschiedene mauern
sind nur teilweise zu sehen
im westen ist ein gefährliches loch in einen abgrund ohne boden, beim nächsten besuch dort
werde ich mich da hinabstürzen..
nachdem ich diesen riesigen bereich abgeritten hatte kam ich schliesslich nach norden und fand 
wieder was sehr merkwürdiges...

vonweitem konnte man schon sehen, dass da eine öffnung ist die in eine berglandschaft führt.
doch dort angekommen das kuriose.....am ende des instanzbereichs von düsterbruch begann 
ein kleiner pfad der in ein nettes kleines tal das mit schönen gebirgsketten umrandet ist.

was das wohl soll *bg* naja leider war im tal nix weiteres zu finden auch nicht auf den bergketten
zu den angrenzenden gebieten wie mulgor, desolace und feralas.

fortsetzung folgt - new mans landing steht als nächstes auf meiner liste (diemal mit schwimmtempotrank) ^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich immernoch vonm Menschen Startgebiet in die Brennende Steppe rüberexploiten??



warum sollte das nicht mehr gehen ^^


----------



## Trel (30. Januar 2008)

brandolf würde gerne mal deine bilder sehen aber dein flicker acc ist wohl gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als tipp mach doch nen blog bei buffed, dann brauch man nicht des forum so zu zu spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann kannst auch von deinen erlebnissen immer screnshots mit zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Januar 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> brandolf würde gerne mal deine bilder sehen aber dein flicker acc ist wohl gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leider ist die testzeit zuende und für meine zecke müsste ich einen kostenpflichtigen account
anlegen, das wollte ich net

mit den bilder wird es noch dauern, da ich ca. 300 davon ca. 1/3 noch zu bearbeitende bilder
(größe anpassen)

wird schon noch


----------



## Trel (30. Januar 2008)

also machst jetzt ne eigene seite?? wenn ja cool da freu ich mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich bin mitlerweile auch schon in einigen gebieten gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flugplatz, Grim Batol, Old If (Pet Bug).... aber leider nie screens gemacht...

ach des Zwergen dorf mit dem schild Nordlich über if...

3 Pfeile /Hierlang/Dortlang/hierher oder so ähnlich, hab mich weggelacht als ich des gesehen hab...


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> ach des Zwergen dorf mit dem schild Nordlich über if...
> 
> 3 Pfeile /Hierlang/Dortlang/hierher oder so ähnlich, hab mich weggelacht als ich des gesehen hab...


wo ist das denn?BTW ich hab screens gesehen, von einer Insel in Stanglethorn, die NICHT zu erreichen ist ohne Bugusing, dort hats ne art ZG ka, oder ihr müsst mal von Tanaris zu der kartenrose schwimmen, und dort hinuntertauchen(Am besten mit nem healer oder so wegten erschöpfung), was sieht man da ??? TADAAAAAAA eine Gnomen Unteterwasserstadt, ich frag mich ob das zb von den östlichen pestländern aus auch möglich ist und dort was ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> wo ist das denn?BTW ich hab screens gesehen, von einer Insel in Stanglethorn, die NICHT zu erreichen ist ohne Bugusing, dort hats ne art ZG ka, oder ihr müsst mal von Tanaris zu der kartenrose schwimmen, und dort hinuntertauchen(Am besten mit nem healer oder so wegten erschöpfung), was sieht man da ??? TADAAAAAAA eine Gnomen Unteterwasserstadt, ich frag mich ob das zb von den östlichen pestländern aus auch möglich ist und dort was ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn man bei der stadt ist gibts da einen punkt an dem die erschöpfung aufhört oder
hat man nicht viel zeit zum erkunden


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt die 2 inseln mit der ölbohrinsel oder etwas anders?


Ne nix Öhlbohrinsel, eine UNTERWASSERGNOMENSTADT da hats so Häuser ähnlich wie in und vor Gnomeregan und so halbnackte Gnome die da rumschwimmem:X


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ne nix Öhlbohrinsel, eine UNTERWASSERGNOMENSTADT da hats so Häuser ähnlich wie in und vor Gnomeregan und so halbnackte Gnome die da rumschwimmem:X



hab schon geändert als ich mir die karte angeschaut habe ^^

man sollte zuerst schauen dann schreiben , he he he

danke für den tipp werde vielleicht noch heut hinschwimmen


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hab schon geändert als ich mir die karte angeschaut habe ^^
> 
> man sollte zuerst schauen dann schreiben , he he he
> 
> danke für den tipp werde vielleicht noch heut hinschwimmen


kannst mir nen gefallen machen und testen ob das bei den anderen seekarten rosen wie der im nordena ch geht ich bin zu unerfahren für das,.D


----------



## Ciliu (30. Januar 2008)

Hab hier noch 4 Gästepass Codes liegen, bei interesse PM bitte...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Januar 2008)

ja bei zul'warta geht es - eine noch nicht geöffnete instanz

leichte feder ist von nöten

da kommt man bis ans ende der östliche welt

^^


----------



## simion (3. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hab hier noch 4 Gästepass Codes liegen, bei interesse PM bitte...


öhm du weißt das du auf warcraft.com unentlich viele Tests accounts erstellen kannst?


----------



## AhLuuum (3. Februar 2008)

Man kann in Maraudon in den Wasserfällen vor der Prinzessin nach oben und unten schwimmen!!!1111


----------



## AhLuuum (3. Februar 2008)

Man kann in Maraudon in den Wasserfällen vor der Prinzessin nach oben und unten schwimmen!!!1111


----------



## simion (3. Februar 2008)

lol hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Mongowombat (3. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> fortsetzung folgt - new mans landing steht als nächstes auf meiner liste (diemal mit schwimmtempotrank) ^^



Da war ich Letztens erst, leider nicht sehr spannend, nur ein Anleger und ein leeres haus, sowie ein Schild "Newmans Landeplatz".

Aber so wie ich dich kenne, wirst du da noch einige interessante Dinge finden, wo wir gerade bei schwimmen sind, wenn du vom Thandolübergang (Hieß der so? Ich meine diese große Brücke zwischen Sumpfland und Arathihochland) in Richtung Osten schwimmst und später wenn es aufs Meer hinausgeht in Richtung Norden wirst du bei einer Farm, die von ein paar Zwergen bewohnt wird, landen.


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

> Ne nix Öhlbohrinsel, eine UNTERWASSERGNOMENSTADT da hats so Häuser ähnlich wie in und vor Gnomeregan und so halbnackte Gnome die da rumschwimmem



hm das wird mayb durch das dick gedruckte erklährt....quelle wowwiki
------------------
Undermine ist das Zentrum der Goblinzivilisation. Es liegt unter- und innerhalb von Kezan, und ist durch eine Reihe vulkanischer Tunnel verbunden. Die Ballungsräume der Stadt liegen in vulkanischen Höhlen unter Kezan. Es gibt Inseln mit weniger wichtigen  Höhlen und die Goblins haben Tunnels aus dickem Glas konstruiert, die zu diesen kleineren Bereichen führen. *Durch diese Röhren zu maschieren, ist wie am Ozeangrund spazieren zugehen, in die See zu blicken und die bunten Fische und hungrigen Haie ganz nahe zu erleben. *
Da es die hauptstadt der Goblinkultur ist, wimmelt Undermine vor chaotischer Aktivität nur so. Goblin Alchimisten und Erfinder gehen ihrem Gewerbe nach und ständigt explodiert etwas in ihren Werkstätten, Sklavenmärkte flprieren an abgelegenen Plätzen. Läden und Geschäfte haben hier ihren festen Sitz, genauso wie die Hauptquartiere der Handelskoalition, der Venture Company und myriaden anderer Unternehmen
------------------------------


----------



## simion (3. Februar 2008)

was soll man da erklären?


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

hö?

ich mein das was er gesehen hat unterwasser, könnten diese tunnels sein..

so geändert, zur besseren verständniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

hm aber wenn er gnome meint...gg.....ist mein post natürlich sinnfrei,gg


----------



## Mokkys_kleine (3. Februar 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> zum Trolldorf kann man NICHT
> es ist rundum von hohen Felswänden umzogen



doch kann man.. man muss von winterspring aus mitm noggenfogger fliegen früher ging es jetzt weiß ich es net zocke kein wow mehr... und wenn ich mir den thread hier durchlese weiß ich auch warum


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (4. Februar 2008)

zur unterwasserstadt

hmm, anscheinden war ich noch nicht weit genug oder an der falschen stelle
da ich nichts gesehen habe - muss ich weiter in die seerose rein?

hier meine position 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du vielleicht genauere angaben, wo ich dort suchen muss, da meine zeit sehr begrenzt ist ^^



aber ganz erfolglos war mein wochenende nicht ^^

habe das ende der welt östlich von theramore erreicht aber nicht nur das ich war dort sogar auf dem
meeresboden konnte atmen und war soweit unten, dass das interface die kamera nicht mehr auf
meinem char nachführte ^^


----------



## Thoor (4. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> zur unterwasserstadt
> 
> hmm, anscheinden war ich noch nicht weit genug oder an der falschen stelle
> da ich nichts gesehen habe - muss ich weiter in die seerose rein?
> ...


Du musst GENAU in die Rose, sonst gib ma bei youtube ein: Underwater Gnom City at Tanaris oder so kommt sicher ne anleitung

Edit postet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-LIqGz_qKM


----------



## Saytan (4. Februar 2008)

scheisse wie kommste dahin?oOich sterb auch als geist durhc erschöpfung oO


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (4. Februar 2008)

genauso wie ich hier hingekommen bin...

ach ja die insel liegt wohl auf einem anderen server, da an meiner
position die spielewelt zuende ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja hier mal ein nettes bild von meinem neuen reittier ^^
mein tiger brüllt schon vor entsetzen oder will zeigen, dass er
furchtregender ist ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ok dann werde ich mal versuchen weiter in die rose reinzuschwimmen, hab noch nicht alle mittel
ausgeschöpft ^^

ich denke mal dass ich ganz unten sein muss um was zu sehen oder?


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (4. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> hm das wird mayb durch das dick gedruckte erklährt....quelle wowwiki
> ------------------
> Undermine ist das Zentrum der Goblinzivilisation. Es liegt unter- und innerhalb von Kezan, und ist durch eine Reihe vulkanischer Tunnel verbunden. Die Ballungsräume der Stadt liegen in vulkanischen Höhlen unter Kezan. Es gibt Inseln mit weniger wichtigen  Höhlen und die Goblins haben Tunnels aus dickem Glas konstruiert, die zu diesen kleineren Bereichen führen. *Durch diese Röhren zu maschieren, ist wie am Ozeangrund spazieren zugehen, in die See zu blicken und die bunten Fische und hungrigen Haie ganz nahe zu erleben. *
> Da es die hauptstadt der Goblinkultur ist, wimmelt Undermine vor chaotischer Aktivität nur so. Goblin Alchimisten und Erfinder gehen ihrem Gewerbe nach und ständigt explodiert etwas in ihren Werkstätten, Sklavenmärkte flprieren an abgelegenen Plätzen. Läden und Geschäfte haben hier ihren festen Sitz, genauso wie die Hauptquartiere der Handelskoalition, der Venture Company und myriaden anderer Unternehmen
> ------------------------------




bioshock feat. wow o.O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragim (4. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> zur unterwasserstadt
> 
> hmm, anscheinden war ich noch nicht weit genug oder an der falschen stelle
> da ich nichts gesehen habe - muss ich weiter in die seerose rein?
> ...



finde wenn man die kompasrose genau ansieht siehts inner mitte aus wie n Haus bzw. Turm oder ähnliches


----------



## Thí (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin begeistert...


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

ui is ti´s expoilt beschreibung gelöscht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen, 

also ich bin zurück und ich muss sagen ich habs nihct recht glauben wollen
was ich da wirklich vorfand - ich dachte es wäre ein gerücht aber   

  wahnsinn - so weit weg vom land....so tief unten im meer.....  

ich hab etwas gefunden - einige werden enttäuscht sein, denn es ist definitif
nicht undermine aber es liegt dort unter etwas - ich kanns mir nicht erklären
warum blizzard da sowas hinstellt - nur so verrückte wie ich wagen sich zu solchen
orten    und dann sind da auch noch geräusche ... maschinenklänge

aber keine npc's wie auch geschrieben wurde...


nun ich will euch nicht so lange hinhalten, ich habe einige bilder gemacht und weiss
die genaue postition, die auch nicht richtig vermutet wurde.. 

also sowas an so einem ort zu finden hätte ich nie vermutet und gibt mir wieder viel
viel arbeit....

achso ich halte euch hin ^^^

also hier die bilder von dem was ich sehen konnte (ich denke 3 reichen um das 
unglaubliche etwas rüber zu bringen)

schon von weitem kann man erkennen was man sich da nähert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja es waren gnome hier unten - so tief unten, dass man die nachführung der kamera verliert
wenn man nicht richtig schwimmt, viel zeit bleibt einem wegen der erschöpfung nicht
diese bauten befinden sich noch im bereich der kartenrose aber weiter südlich von der mitte

als ich näher kam sah ich folgendes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt euch das bekannt vor? ich sag nur schillernde ebene und das gnomenhäuschen mit dem
aufzug von aszahra und noch etwas war da    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaut genau hin erkennt ihr es - ja es ist ein zeppelin-rakten-rennwagen so einer wie bei dem
rennen in der schillernden ebene unterwegs ist

ich sag nur die spinnen, die gnome ^^

naja ich hatte dann noch 5 min zeit bis mein geist beim geistheiler war im häuschen hörte
leider der erschöpfungbalken nicht auf ich verlor die robbengestalt und wäre dann ertrunken
da das haus unterwasser stand.

gruß

brandolf

wer hat noch ein gerücht von einem ort - ich werde hinreisen und schauen ob die wahrheit ist ^^


----------



## simion (5. Februar 2008)

Die 2. Inni in SW die so aussieht wie das VErließ (nciht die eine zu der man durch unter sw hinkommt)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Februar 2008)

huhu brandolf. also entweder mein firefox spinnt oder.... deine verlinkten bilder sind nicht da. nix zum anklicken.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. Februar 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> huhu brandolf. also entweder mein firefox spinnt oder.... deine verlinkten bilder sind nicht da. nix zum anklicken.




hm also beim internetexplorer werden die angezeigt - versuche mal rechtsklick und bild anzeigen

die bilder sind eingefügt und nicht verlinkt

@simion - da war ich auch man kann aber nicht so weit, wie auf den videos gezeigt
da das dann doch instanzierte bereiche sind, aber ein unterschied habe ich zum verlies 
dort entdeckt - da ist ein großes rundes gitter im boden - wie auf der insel wo mal der
alte könig von sturmwind gefangen war.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hm also beim internetexplorer werden die angezeigt - versuche mal rechtsklick und bild anzeigen
> 
> die bilder sind eingefügt und nicht verlinkt
> 
> ...



jetzt sehe ich sie auch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoze69 (11. Februar 2008)

Also, um auch mal was beizutragen...

Wer, so wie ich, so blöd war sich vor dem WoW Release die Collectors Edition zu kaufen, wird wohl auch das Artwork Book haben. Darin sieht man Artworks von Zul´Aman, AQ 20&40, und Northrend. Und das noch lange vor dem WoW Release am 11.2.2005. Das heißt, so ziemlich alles was per Patch/Addon nachgefügt wird, ist schon laaaaaaaange geplant. Nur so, wegen den Leuten die hier über Blizzards Inhalts Entwicklung philosophieren.


----------



## ExoHunter (12. Februar 2008)

Kann man eigentlich bei diesem potenziellen 2. SW-Dungeon nicht einfach direkt vor der Instanz sozusagen "absaufen" und dann als Geist hinter das Gitter rennen und sich einfach wiederbeleben?


----------



## dasGROT (12. Februar 2008)

> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen




da kann man einfach hinreiten von brennende steppe aus .. is nich wirklich exploiten .. muss net mal absteigen

das troll dorf kann man von winterspring seite holzschlundfeste eingang hochspringen .. nachher am berg runter fallen und evoila fertig.. am besten leichte feder (mage) oda noggenfogger einpacken


----------



## tpn (12. Februar 2008)

God schrieb:


> *Azshara Krater:*
> 
> Vielleicht ein reiner Kill-Battleground ohne krude NPCs wo`s einfach nur um`s nieder schnetzel`n der anderen Fraktion geht, oder so was (um die Taktisch unbegabten mal aus den anderen BGs zu holen
> 
> ...



Zum Thema Grim Batol:

Wurde das nicht mal von der Horde eingenommen? Der Aspekt des Lebens (Alexstrasza oder so), die "Königin" des Roten Drachenschwarms wurde dort gefangen gehalten um rote Drachen im Kampf gegen die Menschen zu züchten.

Da lässt sich doch Storytechnisch (HdZ) bestimmt schön was draus basteln.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (14. Februar 2008)

dasGROT schrieb:


> da kann man einfach hinreiten von brennende steppe aus .. is nich wirklich exploiten .. muss net mal absteigen
> 
> das troll dorf kann man von winterspring seite holzschlundfeste eingang hochspringen .. nachher am berg runter fallen und evoila fertig.. am besten leichte feder (mage) oda noggenfogger einpacken



man kann auch so runterspringen und als geist nachkommen ist kein problem

2. dungeon in sw: es geht nicht, dass man als geist hinter das gitter kommt das haben
die schon lange bei all diesen gittern gefixt

zu den zwergen die mit dem drachen kämpfen - also wenn man gut reiten kann ist es nur
ein kleiner hops mit dem mount und man kommt hin, wie bei so vielen orten


----------



## böseee (19. Februar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen


nur zur info der is nich ?? der is 51^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ja den drachen habe ich auch schon öfters umgehauen sogar mit lvl 60 ^^


aber jetzt habe ich wieder was neues - wieder mal war ich auf dem weg
um hyjal erneut zu erobern natürlich wurde ich wieder weggeportet

aber beim 2. anlauf kam ich in eine kleine talsohle eines leeren gebietes am fusse
des hyjal im bereich des teufelwaldes und da habe ich eine entdeckung gemacht

einen lvl 20 nachtelf npc der neben einem roten schwebenden kristal steht

sargath heisst er leider ist unter buffed.de nichts besonderes zu sehen nur, die
position auf der karte stimmt nicht

hier der link zur buffed seite

link

was hat es mit dem auf sich würde gerne mehr erfahren,
denn er ist der erste npc - den ich in einem leeren gebiet gefunden habe

bilder kann ich ja noch nachreichen wenn ihr wollt


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Cazor (20. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, .....
> naja ich hatte dann noch 5 min zeit bis mein geist beim geistheiler war im häuschen hörte
> leider der erschöpfungbalken nicht auf ich verlor die robbengestalt und wäre dann ertrunken
> da das haus unterwasser stand.
> ...



danke für die Einblicke in dein Explorer - Dasein!
Zum Ertrinken: ich führe immer diesen Hydrostock (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=9452) bei mir, da ich auch gern unter Wasser Erze abbaue, die sind oft richtig dick. Ganz einfach zu bekommen, Gnome rein - runterhüpfen und der Mob steht schon fast vor dir.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Februar 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> danke für die Einblicke in dein Explorer - Dasein!
> Zum Ertrinken: ich führe immer diesen Hydrostock (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=9452) bei mir, da ich auch gern unter Wasser Erze abbaue, die sind oft richtig dick. Ganz einfach zu bekommen, Gnome rein - runterhüpfen und der Mob steht schon fast vor dir.



danke für den tipp aber dieser gehört bei meinem main und meinen twinks zur standardausrüstung
mein main der krieger hat seinen sogar mit kreuzfahrer verzaubert ^^

aber mein druide hatte den nicht dabei, wieso auch in robbenform kann er unter wasser atmen
dass ich mal in einem haus unter wasser sein werde und die form verliere damit hatte ich nicht
gerechnet ^^

das beste war, als ich den stock mit meinem frostmagier (solo) holen wollte - da schaut man schon blöd
wenn kein frostzauber durchgeht ^^

beim 2. versuch hats dann mit den nebenzaubern gut geklappt


----------



## AngelofDeath_WoW (24. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist mal eine Liste der von mir besuchten Orte und viele sind faszinierend anzusehen oder einfach nur
> eine große weite Einöde die für riesiger Schlachten geeignet wären.
> ...



Danke für die Liste^^ Ich bin gerade fleißig dabei alles durchzuexploren^^

Dalaran ist mein Lieblingsexplorerplätzchen... Wir haben da mal ein Gildentreffen gemacht...Allerdings ist es als Nichtmagier schwer da reinzukommen. Auf Wunsch erklär Ichs(falls es schon jemand erklärt hat, sry habs überlesen)



> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ja den drachen habe ich auch schon öfters umgehauen sogar mit lvl 60 ^^
> 
> ...



Da war Ich auch schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ganz lustig da, allerdings wurde Ich damals von nem GM erwischt -.- Dann wars nicht mehr lustig^^

Mfg AoD


----------



## simion (24. Februar 2008)

was ist den dann passiert? bann?


----------



## sp0tz (24. Februar 2008)

Sehr schöne Sachen hast du da zusammengeschrieben... danke für die Mühe ;P


----------



## mightyBaron (24. Februar 2008)

Bevor Ihr gegen die Policy's verstößt könnt Ihr einfach auch eine seriöse Seite aufsuchen,
leider bedarf es aber einiges an English Kentnissen da freies übersetzen nicht inhaltlich gut passt.

> http://www.wowwiki.com/Category:Closed_Zones
> WoWWIKI Closed Zones
> Zonen die integriert wurden aber wieder geschlossen, in Planung waren aber nun still gelegt, Content-Design, uvm.!


----------



## Fendrin (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Brandolf, kannst du die Screens vllt nochmal posten?
Würden mich freuen...

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Ceilyn (24. Februar 2008)

wuerde gern mal nach dalaran ... sniffz


----------



## AngelofDeath_WoW (24. Februar 2008)

simion schrieb:


> was ist den dann passiert? bann?



Ne^^ Als erstes hat er mich weggeportet(nach SW) und dann hat er mich gefragt wie Ich da hingekommen bin... Er meinte er müsse das wissen, dass sie den Weg blochieren können^^ Ich habs ihm erklärt und er meinte sie würden den Weg blockieren... Bann gabs zwar keinen aber wenn nochmal dann schon. Hab mich aber seit damals nicht mehr erwischen lassen



> wuerde gern mal nach dalaran ... sniffz



Da du anscheinend kein Magier bist wirds schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg AoD


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (25. Februar 2008)

hallo,

also langsam frage ich mich wirklich wie ihr das macht...
und auch all die anderen die immer wider was schreiben
von wegen gm, ermahnung, weggeportet werden und bann

wobei ich beim letzteren mir sehr sicher bin, dass da eine
manipulation seitens des spielers die ursache war und somit
mein urteil ist - selbst schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber aus solch leicht erreichbaren gebieten weggeportet zu werden
lässt mir ein großes fragezeichen über mir erscheinen und das
soll jetzt net heissen, bei mir ist ein gelöschter quest abzugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja - also auf all meinen reisen und den vielen vielen stunden, die
ich dort zugebracht habe - hatte ich noch nie, aber wirklich noch nie
den kontakt zur blauen art - könnte sein dass in und wieder so eine
unsichtbara gestallt in meiner nähe war und hoffte seine wette zu
gewinnen, das ich nach 1-2 stunden erfolglosen hochspringen an 
einer wand endlich aufgebe - derjeneige hat verloren *bg*

nur andere spieler haben mich hin und wieder angeschrieben - besonders
zu meiner hyjalzeit - das waren ca. 20-30 stunden die ich dort war

also ich hatte schon 2 gm-kontakte der persönlichen art - hatte probleme
mit quest-npc's - und die treffen waren sehr sehr lustig

und schon unzählige text-kontakte bei anderen problemen oder fragen
im spiel - alle stehts netter, hilfreicher und auch lustiger art


also verratet mir mal euer geheimnis - wieso werdet ihr aufgehalten und ich net?
(ich gehe mal davon aus - glaube an das gute in euch ^^ - dass ihr wie ich unterwegs
seid)


ach ja -

/w
/p
/g
/s
/y

wird bei mir sehr oft benutzt, mit eindeutigen hinweisen, wo es jetzt hingeht oder wo ich mich
gerade befinde - oft bin ich meinen gegenüber zu eindeutig und nicht verschwiegen genug :-D

gruß

barndolf


----------



## AngelofDeath_WoW (25. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> also langsam frage ich mich wirklich wie ihr das macht...
> und auch all die anderen die immer wider was schreiben
> ...



Ja damals war Ich eben sehr unvorsichtig gewesen... Und der GM hat irgendwas von patrouillieren geschwafelt... Kp was der meinte^^ Aber lustig war der auch ^^

MFG AoD


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (25. Februar 2008)

AngelofDeath_WoW schrieb:


> Ja damals war Ich eben sehr unvorsichtig gewesen... Und der GM hat irgendwas von patrouillieren geschwafelt... Kp was der meinte^^ Aber lustig war der auch ^^
> 
> MFG AoD



lol und jetzt sag mir, wie man vorsichtig und unvorsichtig sein kann 

patrouillieren - wenn die das machen, dann sieht man die eh net

hast etwa ein ticket geschrieben, was der npc da soll ^^
wobei ich schon am überlegen war ob ich wirklich eins schreib
mit dem thema - geht euch ein npc ab ^^
p.s. nein -  ich habe keinen entführt - aber gibts etwas einen finderlohn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelofDeath_WoW (25. Februar 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> lol und jetzt sag mir, wie man vorsichtig und unvorsichtig sein kann
> 
> patrouillieren - wenn die das machen, dann sieht man die eh net
> 
> ...



Hi, 
nein Ich habe natürlich kein Ticket geschrieben xD Wär aber mal ne gute Idee... Würd Ich auch sofort machen aber hab grad kein Geld um Acc zu bezahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen gammel Ich auf dem Testserver rum und explore da ein bisschen^^


----------



## Trel (26. Februar 2008)

Brandolf machst du wieder ne seite mit deinen screens??


----------



## Marki4 (2. März 2008)

Im Brachland gibts ja auch östlich von der piraten burg im süden rachet ne insel die prügel eiland(oder so ähnlich) heisst
naja es gibt da nur paar npc die boxen sonst nichts


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. März 2008)

Prügel Island ist eine Questinsel für die krieger da muss man hin(Horde) um seine Berserker Haltung zu holen,da muss man gegen 6 Menschen oder so hintereinander kämpfen wenn man überlebt hat man die Quest beendet.


Also meine Erfahrung.Ich spielte eine Zeitlang auf einem Privatserver wo man in Azeroth mit den Flugmounts fliegen konnte ja und ich hab vieles gesehen.
-Gilneas(hinter der Mauer im Silberwald): Da ist ein kurzer Weg der vom Tor wegführt am Ende des Wegs ist nix  also nur Erde keine Bäume oder so......

-Dalarana ist auch nix besonderes in der Kuppel auch nur Erde.

-Flugfeld bei Ironforgeaar Ncp´s wie Gnomingenieure,Zwergenjäger und Flugzeuge.

-Das verschloßene Verlies in Sturmwind im Kanal das Gebäudein da einfach von oben reingeflogen weil da kein Dach ist also der Eingang sieht genauso aus wie von der 22-27 Verlies Instanz.Danach ist eine Kreuzung kann man sagen und danach ist in den 3 Richtungen garnichts mehr also abrupt endet die Instanz und da ist nur noch weiß also unter Sturmwind sozusagen...

-Hyjal(Das jetzige)ort ist alles schön gemacht aber kein einziges Lebewesen und anstatt des Weltenbaums ist dort ein riesiger Krater.........

So an mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern.^^

P.S:Wer noch mehr wissen will der soll mir eine Pm schicken ich werde bei Gelegenheit noch mehr erkunden.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. März 2008)

Marki4 schrieb:


> Im Brachland gibts ja auch östlich von der piraten burg im süden rachet ne insel die prügel eiland(oder so ähnlich) heisst
> naja es gibt da nur paar npc die boxen sonst nichts



doch da gibts noch etwas - man kann vom meer her in einen kanal gelangen
und kommt bis zum gitter ^^

achtung sehr böse und unheimliche mobs lauern da unten ;-)


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. März 2008)

neueste neuigkeit

es steht nun 3:3 im kampf um hyjal

ich hab wieder aufgeholt und am wochenende eine möglichkeit
gefunden hyjal in ruhe anzuschauen

hab dann sogleich wieder die baustellenabsperrung, das skelett und das flugzeug
angeschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch habe ich eine neue aufstiegsmöglichkeit gefunden ob man von 
da weggeportet wird muss ich erst noch feststellen, da ein sehr sehr
schwerer aufstieg wird.

also langsam denke ich mir, dass blizzard schon etwas lasch ran geht mit seinen
hindernissen und explorernerfs ^^

ich dachte mit dem wegportbuff wäre es der erste schritt um in hyjal der gegenwart
das erste leben in ruhe unterzubringen und aber es hat sich nix verändert.


ach ja noch eine neue entdeckung habe ich gemacht...

auf dem turm von karazhan sitzen in einer niesche 2 greifen ein kleiner instanzeingang
befindet sich links von denen, drinnen führt eine etwas beschädigte treppe nach oben und
unten aber beide richtungen enden in einer sackgasse.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. März 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Prügel Island ist eine Questinsel für die krieger da muss man hin(Horde) um seine Berserker Haltung zu holen,da muss man gegen 6 Menschen oder so hintereinander kämpfen wenn man überlebt hat man die Quest beendet.
> Also meine Erfahrung.Ich spielte eine Zeitlang auf einem Privatserver wo man in Azeroth mit den Flugmounts fliegen konnte ja und ich hab vieles gesehen.
> -Gilneas(hinter der Mauer im Silberwald): Da ist ein kurzer Weg der vom Tor wegführt am Ende des Wegs ist nix  also nur Erde keine Bäume oder so......
> 
> ...



flugmount wie langweilig ^^ ok geht schneller gibt aber auch auf einem liveserver legale möglichkeiten
gegenden schnell zu erkunden ;-)

prügelisland ist nicht nur für hordenkrieger questziel sondern auch für die alianz


----------



## Spikyy (4. März 2008)

4 Sachen:
Hast du ein Screen von dem Zugang?

Dann interessiert mich noch die 4-te HDZ Instanz hinter dem Piratenschiff weiß da irgendwer was zu?

Dann würde ich gerne Details zur Gruft beim Firehof von Karazhan haben 

Und das Letze wäre Der Raid-Instant Eingang in Stratholme beim Schlachthaus vlt hat dazu einer Infos 
Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screens wären net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Bin kein Explorer


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2008)

wollte fragen ist es wirklich verboten unter sw zu kommen?


----------



## Smoleface (8. März 2008)

Kann mir wer das Video rüberlinken von den Kindern die bei 7:44 so ne Stimme hören wo es heisst "Ihr werdet alle sterben" ?

Danke, würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (8. März 2008)

also bei diesen raid eingang in stratholme hab ich mich auch schon oft gewundert was das is

würde mich mal echt gern interessieren ob das einer weiß



und neulich als ich mal mit meinen blutelf pala in torwartha war 
stand ich vor nen großen tor und dahinter bild ich mir ein war auch nen raideingang

kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## Fialldarg (8. März 2008)

Das beste immernoch...was FAST NIEMAnd kennt..das Gm mount um 100gold zu kaufen...IN DEN BERGEN

Man gehe im Schlingendorntal über die Berge richtung Dunkles Portal-MITTEN in einem nicht von Grafik überzogenen bereich (sprich kahles grau) erstreckt sich eine Schlucht mit einer Höhle in der ein Händler kauert und angeblich alle 9 stunden 1 minuten respwant und den BENGALISCHEN TIGER verkauft...
(Das wurde weggepatched-vor Bc hats funktioniert)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yecDqHFrdvo...feature=related

Und als Zweites, k.A ob da überhaupt schonmal irgendwer war, DAS TOTE HAUS DES New (k.A wie der Name weitgeht)
Schwimmt von Menethil bis nach Westfall an der Küste entlang-das geht ohne das Ausdauer kommt...ca "hinter" Gnomeregan kommt dann ein Haus voller Totenköpfe mit einem Schild "Newirgendwas Landeplatz" und ein Pfeil nach rechst..bin glaub als einziger da vorbei geschwommen..(mir war langweilig)


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (8. März 2008)

Viele Orte wo man nicht hinkann waren damals bei der WoW- Alpha version dabei.. vllt waren die orte scheisse oderso und haben sie deswegen geschlossen.. 

Nehmen wir mal Old Ironforge (=Besser gesagt : Alt Eisenschmiede -.- ) das gabs damals in der WoW-Alpha da steht so n Riese unten..

Also ich hoffe natürlich das diese Orte alle freigeschaltet werden, oder das manche Orte verändert werden so das man wiedermal was neues sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde das so geil wenn man sehr lange in Städten herumrennt und schon alles gesehen hat und dann kommt da noch was neues dazu =)

Blizz plant übrigens die Veränderung der Startgebiete (Elwynn, Dun Morogh usw). Neue Quests, neue Gegenstände neue gegner neue Landschaft!

JEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! Endlich mal was kluges was ihr macht Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Dog ;D


----------



## Chrissian (8. März 2008)

@Spikyy:

Ich glaub das war als eigentlicher Eingang zu Naxxramas gedacht,aber nicht umgesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch Explorer aus Leidenschaft,zuletzt war das das einzige was mir in WoW Spaß gemacht hat,WoW versaut das Spiel durch E Sport und Co immer mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kenne auch so ziemlich fast alle Explores die es so gab,aber leider wird es sowas wie Explores halt nicht mehr geben,weil man durch Flugmounts ja überall jetzt hinkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Blizz plant übrigens die Veränderung der Startgebiete (Elwynn, Dun Morogh usw). Neue Quests, neue Gegenstände neue gegner neue Landschaft!



Quelle?^^


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (8. März 2008)

also wenn die startgebiete geändert werden is da mal wirklich top

und das wow immer mehr esport wird finde ich auch blöd

ich mach auch pvp macht ja auch spaß aber so wie es ist reicht es auch

das blizz soviel ändert liegt auch vllt daran das viele spielemagazine an den pvp system rummeckern
und auch spieler

naja muss jeder selber wissen

war jetzt bissle offtopic sry


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unter dem turm von karazhan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. März 2008)

ich war grade beim bengalischen Tiger, UND der nachtelf stand da und ich konnte was verkaufen, aber er hatte keinen tiger, sprich DEN TIGER GIBTS noch!

kein tiger für meinen kleinen gnom=(


----------



## Dunkelwolf (8. März 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is ja geil xD
zu süß mit dem Smiley da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anklesto (8. März 2008)

> @Spikyy:
> 
> Ich glaub das war als eigentlicher Eingang zu Naxxramas gedacht,aber nicht umgesetzt



Vielleicht ist es ja auch schon ein Eingang für das Naxx aus WotLK? Oder wird man da durch die HdZ reinkommen (glaub ich mal nicht)? Wer weiß, ich hoffe, dass Blizzard nach der ultimativen Endversion (die es meiner Meinung nach irgendwann geben wird) des Spiels ne Liste an Erklärungen oder sowas wie ne History zur Erstehung von WoW und sämtlichen Zusatzpacks rausgibt.


----------



## Deathfury (8. März 2008)

Also ich habe im Hinterland da gibt es auch ein Tor mit vielen Drackins die man aus UBRS oder so kennt die auch elite sind und da hinter ist ein tor und ich wollte fragen was es sich damit auf sich hat kann auch mal nen screen machen aber habe im mom keinen ist auf jedn fall sehr aufregend das thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (8. März 2008)

Das Tor wird als einer der Eingänge zum Emerald Dream gehandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (8. März 2008)

Also .. ich war schon hinter dem Tor da in Silberwald(aufm PTR)..Nix besonderes!
Mit dem Azshara BG glaub ich kommt in dem übernächsten Addone raus (das hat was mit dem Maelstrom zu tun)

Und dann hab ich noch ne spezielle Frage sry dass das nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat aber 
Ist Deathwing mächtiger als Arthas ?
Wenn ja dan glaub ich zumindest dass das letzte Addone von WoW was mit dem Emerald dream zu tun hat (Sry .... hab wc3 NIE gezockt aber... ich wiederhol des 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nagostyrian (8. März 2008)

elite? X_x
dort sollte auch ein boss stehn, einer der 4 alptraum drachen, 40 mann auf lvl 60^^


----------



## Cailine (8. März 2008)

Man kann Deathwing und Arthas schwer vergleichen, Deathwing ist halt nur ein einzelner, im gegensagt zu Arthas der die ganze Geisel hinter sich hat. Deathwing wird auch nur ganz kurz in wc3 angeschnitten, der kommt eigentlich in den Büchern vor. Er ist ein Urdrach, deswegen ist er schon stark, aber nach meinem ermessen kann man nicht sagen, wer stärker ist.
Ich hatte mal ein gerücht gehört das die schon in Bc Deathwing einführen wollten, also neuen Ony sozusagen, ist aber dann antscheint auch nix draus geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (8. März 2008)

Hab da auch noch was "gruseliges"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für euch !
Wenn ihr nen Horde Char habt stellt mal Soundeffekt ab *bis auf Umgebungsgeräusche auf maximal*.
Dann geht ihr nach UC in der Halle wo der Vater von Arthas gestorben ist dann hört ihr ihn wie er mit seinem Vater redet und danach tötet. Geht danach aus dem Saal nach draussen dort hört ihr die Menschenmenge jubeln und die Glocken läuten als Arthas zurückkehrt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vl wusstet ihr das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cenarias (9. März 2008)

das wuste ivh tomptek mit den menschen stimmen dachte schon hä? aber das mit dem grab ken ich net.
Und wer das intro der der Mnschen Kampange aus w3 gesehn hat der weiß das Gilneas ale Staaten von Loerdearon vorgeschlagen hat die infizierten dörfer zu sperren , weil sie dachten das die seuche magischen
ursprung (ka warum ses dachte vieleicht wegen Kel Tuzad)ist wo mit sie lordearon vieleicht den .Ars...
hätten retten könen. und deswegen hat Gilnies Dichtgemacht und überlebt und Gilnas war eine Magier nation
und Kultiras nur eine Seefahrer nation.


----------



## wizady (9. März 2008)

Anklesto schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja auch schon ein Eingang für das Naxx aus WotLK? Oder wird man da durch die HdZ reinkommen (glaub ich mal nicht)?


Wenn ich das reichtig verstanden habe wird man das neue Naxx nicht mehr in Aze finden sonder in Northrend
bezüglich Deathwing:
Ich glaub im erstem WC buch hat er gegen alle 4 anderen Aspekte gekämpft.


----------



## ~Zarath~ (9. März 2008)

ich will unbedingt mehr über diese kinder erfahren das ist echt mal unheimlich ... zb der jason der vor der tür steht und die schreie 

pls mehr mehr mehr!


----------



## Programmchef (9. März 2008)

Also hab mich heute mal gespielt und extrem geile Sachen ausprobiert wie zb. auf die Kathedrale in SW hüpfen oder das Flugfeld neben IF und ich hab auch nachgeguckt obs den Verkäufer für den Bengalischen Tiger gibt - die Höhle gibts - den Verkäufer leider nicht. 

Bin heute richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen und exploren wird wohl auch eines meiner neuen Hobbies^^


----------



## Merithyn (10. März 2008)

weiß jemand mehr über diese kinder???...


----------



## Dails (10. März 2008)

Also das mit den Kindern ist wirklich schon ne interessante Sache und weiß jetzt gar nicht wie viel dadrüber hier schon gesagt wurd (Überblick verloren ^^') Naja jedenfalls wenn man in das Kürschnerhaus das nördlich vom Goldhain Gasthaus steht geht bemerkt man als allererstes das da ne ziemlich unheimliche Musik läuft (Aus Gruften etc) Naja um 7:40 Uhr morgens oder so wenn man ins Schlafzimmer geht kommen diese 6 Kinder halt hoch und stellen sich in Pentagramm Form auf..Und weiß nicht 7:44 war es glaub ich, dann hört man eine Stimme sagen "Ihr werdet sterben !" (bzw "You will die" in der englischen Versi) Hier is übrigens nen Vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHio76Cow_A...feature=related also ich bekam ganz schön Gänsehaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merithyn (10. März 2008)

ah okay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achso und irgendwo hab ich gelesen das es auch in der nähe 6 gräber geben soll und köpfe sein sollen

und nochwas unheimliches ist die katzenfrau mit dem beil wo blut dran ist...


----------



## Dails (10. März 2008)

Also das mit den Gräbern stimmt nicht, habe jedenfalls keine offenen gefunden, und auf dem Goldhain Friedhof sind das 7 Gräber die so ne Umrandung haben..aber offen sind sie jedenfalls nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merithyn (10. März 2008)

mh ja weiß nicht hab mich auch umgeschaut und nix gefunden wäre auch heftig wenn da genau 6 gräber wären... und mit den köpfen?


----------



## Dails (10. März 2008)

Köpfe Köpfe..ne hab ich leider auch nix von gesehen, aber ich finds lustig das die Kinder sich dann ganz langsam zu einem umdrehen, um mal den Typen aus dem Vid zu zitieren "ich fühle mich nicht sicher" *g*


----------



## Traklar (10. März 2008)

weiß nicht ob das schon oder ob es das noch gibt.

Geht mal nach Nagrand (Video mit der Stelle) dort werdet ihr eine Taurenruine finden in dem kleine Kinder sind doch schaut genauer hin an den WIndräder hängen auch Kinder und wenn ihr bei Nacht dorthin geht dann schaut euch die Augen an sie leuchten das wirkt voll unheimlich wenn euch alle anstarren und ne schöne Hundehütte mit halbgefressener Hundeleiche.....


----------



## Elegost (10. März 2008)

Die Kinder in dieser Windmühle sehen bisschen tot aus ... und daneben steht en Kochtopf


----------



## Dails (10. März 2008)

Schon nen bissl gruslig..aber echt nett gemacht, es gibt noch etwas interessantes, ihr kennt doch alle die Häuser bei Rabenflucht im Duskwood, wenn man in einem der Häuser einen AoE Spell nutzt wird man von irgendwas angegriffen bis man tot ist.. Hier das Vid dazu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg9EkqpgMo4...feature=related


Wenn man sich aber nen Unsichtbarkeit entdecken Buff gibt, sieht man das da lvl 50 Geister drin rumfliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das sieht man dann hier.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CrJUGMKj5w...;watch_response


Ich find solche unheimlichen Dinge in WoW wirklich interessant, gimme mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (10. März 2008)

Ach und zum Vid mit den Kinder im Goldhain ,  so ne ähnliche Stimme whispert auch der verderbte Ashbringer 
hier mal ein Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QECVxt1leo


----------



## Black Muffin (10. März 2008)

Das ganze ist echt interessant! Weiter so!


----------



## Dails (10. März 2008)

Das is ja mal cool gemacht oO Ach den verderbten Ashbringer hät ich auch gerne wenn ich nur an die Klosterszene denk *träum*


----------



## Drynwin (10. März 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uc11p9ON8hM&...feature=related

hab mir des viedeo angeschaut is zwar ne fälschung aber vll gibts des ja wirklich ich denk mal jeder cheat server hat die basis des normalen wow's. ich finds interesant^^


----------



## Dails (10. März 2008)

Ne GM Island und Designer Island etc das gibt es wirklich, früher konnte man das auch noch alles erreichen per Exploiten, aber dann hat Blizz das auch aufn Instanzserver gepackt bzw das alles gefixxed das man da nicht mehr drauf kommt.. und die aufm Pserver konnten das deswegen, weil sie halt GM Commands benutzen um sich da hin zu porten..für Leute wie uns wirds auf live Servern nicht möglich sein dadrauf zu kommen, aber beim emerald dream besteht ja noch Hoffnung das es irgendwann mal ig kommt...


----------



## Merithyn (10. März 2008)

mit den geistern ist echt mal geil und du hast 2mal das gleiche vid gepostet^^


----------



## Enoen (10. März 2008)

soso... zum luftflug dingsda   dem flughafen wo man rüberfliegt   wenn man geschickt ist komt man da hin  war da schon und ab bei youtube auch ein video darüber gemacht.. aber der greifenpunkt  is nur zierde   du bekommst kein flugpunkt da so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mfg eno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dails (10. März 2008)

Wah habs grad au bemerkt und direkt mal editiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merithyn (10. März 2008)

gut ^^ och gucks mit mal an

lol is ja geil will wissen was die droppen xD


----------



## Drynwin (10. März 2008)

zur borh insel in tanaris: genau des gleiche gibt es auch in brachland(kp wo genau) es gehört der ventuer Co.


----------



## Seryma (10. März 2008)

guckt mal hier^^... das ist die GM-Insel (Bild von Privatserver)...

ich steh da grad vorne aufm wasser, als bär aufm Amani War Bear^^


----------



## Dails (10. März 2008)

Hihi Gm Insel ist immer wieder lustig, nur auch schon uuuuuralt ^^


----------



## Burzum (10. März 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^



ich habe mal n vid gesehen wo ein Pala zu den Trollen gesprungen is mit seiner bubble und dann is der da rumlaufen ... war aber nichts besonderes


----------



## MasterV (10. März 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich noch ne spezielle Frage sry dass das nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat aber
> Ist Deathwing mächtiger als Arthas ?
> Wenn ja dan glaub ich zumindest dass das letzte Addone von WoW was mit dem Emerald dream zu tun hat (Sry .... hab wc3 NIE gezockt aber... ich wiederhol des
> 
> ...


Mhh... also ich würde definitiv sagen JA, weil er ja halt einer der 5 Aspekte ist, die von den Schöpfern der WElt auserwählt wurden um das Gleichgewicht zu bewahren.
Leider ist der Gute ja wahnsinnig geworden und niemand weiß was aus ihm geworden ist.


----------



## Man-Eater (11. März 2008)

Also meinen Vortsellungen nach sind solche geheime Gebite nur als Zierde da damit man was zum nachdenken bekommt was dahinter sein könnte. Sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig wenn man WoW spielt und die einzelnen Gebiete wo in den Büchern vorgefallen sein nich da sind. Und wenn man mall von IF unterwegs nach Z.B Sumpfland ist will man ja auch nich nur graue Landschaft und ödes Zeugs sehen da muss ja shon ein bissi Spannung mit rein oder nich?

Was michjz mit den Geistern in Rabenflucht ist oder den Kiddys in Goldshire.. vllt. haben die die WoW erstellt haben grade an Horror gedacht, Buch gelesen, Film angeguckt ach kp ^^ vllt. stimmt au garnix von was ich eher glaube aber najöö jedes Spiel ist ja im Grunde genommen gruselig Ö.o (?)^^ 

Was es mit dem Smile unter dem Turm von Karazhan aufsich hat habe ich eher so ein Verdacht das es dem der da grade dran gearbeitet hat langweilig war und einfach'n Smile hingemalt hat ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Gnorgh (12. März 2008)

Zu den (erhofften) Änderungen an Gebieten: Aus meiner Erfahrung mit SAP kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass Entwicklungen, wie z.B. in Hyal, auf Live-Servern gemacht bzw. halbfertig auf Live-Server aufgespielt werden!

IdR gibt es da ein 3-System-Prinzip. Ein Development-System, auf dem die Programmierer ihr Unwesen treiben, ein Integrations- oder Testsystem, das eine Kopie des produktiven (live) - Systems ist, auf dem die Entwicklungen der Programmierer getestet werden (ähnlich dem PTR) und dann ben die Live-Server. Halbfertige Entwicklungen werden, wenn überhaupt nur unabsichtlich eingespielt. 

Zu den schicken Entdeckungen denke ich, dass diese teilweise sehr bewusst eingebaut wurden.

Grüße


----------



## Smoleface (12. März 2008)

HEEEY; ich habe mal was ganz geiles entdeckt. Gestern war mir nach der Arbeit übelst langweillig und hatte kb auf PvP oder PvE, und da dachte ich, ich "explore" mal. Habe dann versucht in Gilneas reinzukommen, habs aba ned geschafft. Dann bin ich von Menethil aus nach süden geschwommen um mir nochmals das Totenkopfhaus anzuschauen, als ich dann weiter rausschwamm sah ich dem Berg fett geschrieben "HELP". Der Typ war sicher Jack von Lost, oder der Typ der seinen Ball "Wilson" getauft hatte! Schauts euch an^^ sieht funny aus


----------



## Autumna (13. März 2008)

@smoleface
welches totenkopfhaus denn? und wo genau bist du hingeschwommen? finde da nichts :,(

edit:
dafür bin ich einfach mal weitergeschwommen und habe ein einsames haus gefunden, heisst "newmans landeplatz". zone ist dort "unbekannt" und man ist auch in keinem channel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (13. März 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> HEEEY; ich habe mal was ganz geiles entdeckt. Gestern war mir nach der Arbeit übelst langweillig und hatte kb auf PvP oder PvE, und da dachte ich, ich "explore" mal. Habe dann versucht in Gilneas reinzukommen, habs aba ned geschafft. Dann bin ich von Menethil aus nach süden geschwommen um mir nochmals das Totenkopfhaus anzuschauen, als ich dann weiter rausschwamm sah ich dem Berg fett geschrieben "HELP". Der Typ war sicher Jack von Lost, oder der Typ der seinen Ball "Wilson" getauft hatte! Schauts euch an^^ sieht funny aus




bist du sicher dass du dort warst oder hast du dir die sachen nur im video angesehen ^^

denn der berg besser gesagt die berge mit dem help schriftzügen stehen ganz wo anderen
auf dem anderen kontinent  und das besondere auf dem 2. berg steht help spiegelverkehrt 
geschrieben

und vom wasser aus garnicht zu sehen 

ausserdem stehen diese orte schon in meiner liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nix für ungut

gruß

brandolf

p.s. bin grad dabei die grenzen der spielwelt abzuforschen


p.p.s.: schaut euch mal den turm von karazhan näher an
da findet man 2 greifen und einen instanzeingang

konnte auch reinsehen doch leider führen beide treppen dort in eine
sackgasse


----------



## Smoleface (13. März 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> bist du sicher dass du dort warst oder hast du dir die sachen nur im video angesehen ^^
> 
> denn der berg besser gesagt die berge mit dem help schriftzügen stehen ganz wo anderen
> auf dem anderen kontinent  und das besondere auf dem 2. berg steht help spiegelverkehrt
> ...



erwischt^^

aber ja ich war bei dem haus, wollte gestern abend nur mal den threat wieder aufpushen


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (14. März 2008)

nachdem ich jetzt schon mehrere pm's bekommen habe
dass ich doch mal bilder vom flugzeug auf dem berg hyjal
posten solle hier sind 4

Bild1

Bild2

Bild3

Bild4


zur info die bilder wurden alle auf dem server mannoroth gemacht
nichts wurde verfälscht oder verändert und die bilder wurden 2008 gemacht

es ist das höchst gelegene flugzeug und zeichen von leben in der welt von wow
wo nun dieser zwerg hin ist, da habe ich keine ahnung
auch nicht ob er eine panne hatte oder einfach auf dem höchsten punkt landen wollte

ich gehe aber eher von einer notlandung aus.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Smoleface (15. März 2008)

/push

war grad bei den kindern, ein "you will die" habe ich ned gehört. um 7:44 hatte das kind in der mitte auf dem teppich gelangt und dann hörte man eune banshee verecken die nen pyrocrit einstecken musste o0. evt hilft da der unsichtbarkeitsentdeckungstrank.


----------



## Ladariel (15. März 2008)

sry kann mir jem den gm port befehl für den Krater von azshara sagen ich habe variationen ausprobiert aber habs nicht hinbekommen! oder vielleicht sogar den worldport befehl (mangos server)


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

Ladariel schrieb:


> sry kann mir jem den gm port befehl für den Krater von azshara sagen ich habe variationen ausprobiert aber habs nicht hinbekommen! oder vielleicht sogar den worldport befehl (mangos server)


Das ist kein Privat server Forum kkthxbye


----------



## Ladariel (16. März 2008)

Na gut wenns dir nen zacken aus der krone bricht, dann frag ich in den anderen Foren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allys *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Jetrel (16. März 2008)

sooo 

*newman's landing*

newman's landing welt

newman's landing karte


btw ist aufm testserver passiert :/


----------



## Rized (16. März 2008)

Smaragdgrüner Traum im Game exploitet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag9LGA1uRWI...feature=related


----------



## Brozan (16. März 2008)

so jetz schreib ich auch ma was nach angestrengtem lesens wurde der thread immer länger mich interessiert es schon sehr was in gilneas so abläuft (ich hätte lieber ein südmeer addon gehabt als nordend)
auf den flugplatz zu kommen is ma richtig einfach auf dem weg geibt es auch schöne textur fehler^^
ich bin da auch schon mal runtergesprungen un da ist halt so ne art landwirtschaftlicher betrieb^^mit toren die in die wand gehen durch die man aba nicht durchkommt :,( un wenn man nach rechts reitet kommen da so riesige weiten nicht ganz so spannend
früher konnte man sich auch noch länger auf hyjal aufhalten was ich da gesehen hab war nur ein großes instanzportal
auf die gm-insel kommt man auch (habn kumpels von mir geschafft) weil das zeppelin ist auch eien art isntanz wie die tiefenbahn un wenn man an einem bestimmten punkt abspringt kommt amn nach kurzem schwimmen auf die olle insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit:achja ich find schon komisch das der könig von SW auf der isnel alcaz von einem gnom gefangen gehalten wird der den namen : Wievil (oda so ähnlich) hat 
mfg Brozan@Mal'ganis


----------



## Saytan (16. März 2008)

Wie kommt man in den Smaragdgrünen Traum?Wir haben das gemacht was im Video oben steht,kommen bis zun grünen Rauch aber dan??Mach ich nen makor mit /sit und /lay und geht trotzdem nich ....Brauche infos..


----------



## Drynwin (16. März 2008)

he leute hab ihr euch den letzen buffedcast angehört? da wurde gesagt deathwing kommt bereits in wotlk!


mfg Drynwin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rized (16. März 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Wie kommt man in den Smaragdgrünen Traum?Wir haben das gemacht was im Video oben steht,kommen bis zun grünen Rauch aber dan??Mach ich nen makor mit /sit und /lay und geht trotzdem nich ....Brauche infos..





Wie jetzt Anleitung?
Da steht gar nix^^


BTW WILL DA AUCH HIN!


----------



## Smoleface (16. März 2008)

Dieser Smaragdgrünertraum sieht sowas von unhimlich aus -.-, appropo wie kommt man dahin wenn ICH AUCH EINMAL fragen darf?


----------



## sg2310 (16. März 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Kanal von Sturmwind es gibt da vieleicht ein bug wo man durch gehen kann aber sonst nix wenn ma dann nach links oder rechts gehtr ist man dann under sturm wind man munkelt aber das sollte eigentlich eine inzi in sw werden aber ich denke das haben sie weg gemacht da es sost unfair gegenüber horde wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



könnt es nich genauso gut sein, das daß portal in sw im kanal (zwichen trade und oldtown), mal für player housing gedacht war? hdro hats ja nun schon vorgemacht, das man das gut instanziert machen kann.

*grübel*


----------



## Sarthek (16. März 2008)

mal ganz von dem abgesehen was schon geschrieben wurde (ich hab keine lust mir alle 18 seiten durchzulesen)


Was ist eigentlich mit diesen unbenannten Teilen der Welt wenn man mal auf die Weltkarte schaut, wie zum Beispiel das Gebiet zwischen den Geisterlanden, den Östlichen und den Westlichen Pestländern?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine

MfG Mordoc


----------



## Arkoras (16. März 2008)

Brozan schrieb:


> edit:achja ich find schon komisch das der könig von SW auf der isnel alcaz von einem gnom gefangen gehalten wird der den namen : Wievil (oda so ähnlich) hat
> mfg Brozan@Mal'ganis



Doktor Weavil hält König Varian Wrynn nicht gefangen, der Gnom hat mit dem König nix zu tun, bevor Weavil auf der Insel Alcaz angekommen ist, lebten da nur Naga und Hydras und die Defias schwimmen in den Gewässern vor der Insel herum, als die Defias den König entführt hatten, brauchten sie ein Versteck und so schlossen sie Freundschaft mit den Einheimischen Nagas und die versteckten ihn unter der Insel. Dr. Weavil ist für die AQ-Pre Quest da und kam auf die Insel mit seiner Flugmaschiene, mit dem König hat der allerdings nix zu tun.


----------



## ragosh (16. März 2008)

Sarthek das sind die bg´s


----------



## Melih (16. März 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> Sarthek das sind die bg´s



nicht immer zbs ist alteractal (bg) nicht auf der karte zu finden wie die anderen bgs die zbs zwischen geisterlande udn pestländer ist *quel´thalas* und sind so wie zbs hyal


----------



## Deadwool (16. März 2008)

Ich finde WoW Mapview immer noch eines besten Mittel um die Neugier nach WoW Geheimnissen zu befriedigen. Vor allem ist es das sicherste, weil man sich nicht im Spiel aufhält. 

Ich hab mir heute damit die GM Insel angesehen und ich glaube ich hab dort auch das gefunden was von jemandem als "Verhörraum" beschrieben wurde. Der Raum ist unterirdisch und hat keine Ein- und Ausgänge


----------



## Mace (16. März 2008)

*mich schüttel* Ich liebe sowas :-)


----------



## Seryma (16. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> was von jemandem als "Verhörraum" beschrieben wurde. Der Raum ist unterirdisch und hat keine Ein- und Ausgänge



das ist das "Jail", zu deutsch "Hochsicherheits Gefängnis"... der Ruhestein ist nicht benutzbar... wenn euer Char gebannt ist, ist er vorerst dort aufbewahrt, sodass selbst wenn ihr irgendwie reinkommt keine chance besteht das ihr spielen könnt =O


----------



## Mofeist (17. März 2008)

also ich war in SW in dieser Schatzkammer drin man kann sich da reinbuggen. das sieht von innen genauso aus wie das verlies. nur das es nicht ausgearbeitet ist dh. das die seitengänge und nach einer weile der hauptgang im nichts verlaufen und wenn man versucht hineinzugehen unter SW landet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Mofeist und hf beim reinbuggen >.<


----------



## Deadwool (17. März 2008)

Das ist wohl nur die nicht instanzierte Version vom Verlies.


----------



## Mofeist (17. März 2008)

naja sieht wenn man den gang entlang geht also den hauptgang etwas anders aus aber von grundaufbau wies verlies . im hauptgang ist im boden so ein puh wie soll ichs beschreiben >.< son rundes gitterloch. und das gibts ja im verlies nicht


----------



## Deadwool (17. März 2008)

stimmt, du hast recht. Ich habs mir eben im Mapview angesehen. Die haben einen Teil des Verlieses als Kulisse verwendet dort.

Du solltest dir die Stadt mal von oben ansehen. Das ist ne einzige Filmkulisse. Schon deswegen wird es wahrscheinlich nie Flugmounts geben in der alten Welt. Die müssten einiges komplett überarbeiten.


----------



## TvP1981 (17. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> stimmt, du hast recht. Ich habs mir eben im Mapview angesehen. Die haben einen Teil des Verlieses als Kulisse verwendet dort.
> 
> Du solltest dir die Stadt mal von oben ansehen. Das ist ne einzige Filmkulisse. Schon deswegen wird es wahrscheinlich nie Flugmounts geben in der alten Welt. Die müssten einiges komplett überarbeiten.



Ich hoffe doch das sie das irgendwann einmal in Angriff nehmen. 
Was aber letztlich auch heißen würde, mehr Hardware!

Man hat ja bei EVE-Online gesehen, dass es möglich ist, nochmal alle Modelle zu überarbeiten und so für noch mehr Spielspaß zu sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (17. März 2008)

Die haben sich damals halt gedacht, warum sollen wir die Ansichten der Stadt ausmodellieren die man sowiso nicht sieht. Keiner hat wohl damit gerechnet dass es einmal Flugmounts geben könnte. Die Scherbenwelt wurde deswegen von anfang so designt dass sie keine Löcher hat, und dass die Welt von jeder Seite betrachtet einen Sinn ergibt.



> Ich hoffe doch das sie das irgendwann einmal in Angriff nehmen. Was aber letztlich auch heißen würde, mehr Hardware!


Mit mehr Hardware hat das nicht zwangsläufig etwas zu tun. Aber mit Arbeit für Blizzards Designer. Und leider bringt es Blizzard nichts, sich diese Arbeit zu machen. Nicht solange Kalimdor und Azeroth sowiso neu designed werden. zb zur Einführung einer besseren Grafikengine. Aber dafür ist es wohl noch zu früh.


----------



## al_lena (18. März 2008)

So, ich hoffe ich poste hier nicht alles doppelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, jeder hat sich schon mal gefragt, was unter der großen pinken Kugel ist, die Antwort ist: nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sie glitzert wunderschön...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja unter Stormwind geht ja immer noch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch immer wieder schön, kommt man aber, glaube ich auch nicht mehr hin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa das wars dann meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß damit

PS: in die so genannten GM-Box kommen die Chars, die gebannt worden sind /nod


----------



## Smoleface (18. März 2008)

al_lena schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe ich poste hier nicht alles doppelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schöne blizzard tafeln^^


----------



## Saytan (18. März 2008)

@ al_lena:zu dem letzten Hijal bild,wie bis darein gekommen ohne geportet zu werden?Wir sind auch heute reingebuggt von ner anderen Seite aber i-wie sofort wenn man Hijal entdeckt wird man weggeportet


----------



## Jetrel (18. März 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> @ al_lena:zu dem letzten Hijal bild,wie bis darein gekommen ohne geportet zu werden?Wir sind auch heute reingebuggt von ner anderen Seite aber i-wie sofort wenn man Hijal entdeckt wird man weggeportet



früher ging das doch so ohne weggeportet zu werden . und irgendwie find ich al_lena nicht in armory O.o  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_lena (19. März 2008)

Jetrel schrieb:


> früher ging das doch so ohne weggeportet zu werden . und irgendwie find ich al_lena nicht in armory O.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das mag daran liegen, dass ich meine Chars nicht mehr habe, wenn ihr auf die Bilder schaut, seht ihr auch, dass das alles PreBC war, jetzt kommt man, soweit ich weiß, nicht mehr nach Hyjal...

Hier ist mein jetziger Char, nicht wirklich sehenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (19. März 2008)

apropro hyjal,

da das neue hyjal schon teils designet ist (siehe krater wo mal das alte horde lager stand) und (Archimondes Skellet am Weltenbaum)  gab es schon einige gerüchte das Hyjal wieder reinimplementiert wird als instanz (blabla blub will archimonde erwecken um blablabla°) habt ihr da schon näheres gehört?


----------



## Saytan (19. März 2008)

Ich glaub's nicht.Ich denke des kommt halt als Gebiet raus.

Und ich war gestern auf Hijal drauf.Normalerweise kommt man durch die Flüsternde Schlucht rein,geht mal wenn ihr von der Brücke richtung Flüsternde Schlucht wollte nach rechts und versucht an dem Berg Nurn tipp^^Müsst unr den richtigen Weg dan finden.Dan werden ihr irgendwann merken das ihr hinter dieser Unsichtbaren Wand seit die eigentlich den alten Bug beheben sollte.Aber werdet trotzdem weggeportet sobald auf dem Bildschirm steht"Entdeckt:Hijal".


----------



## AlienGX (19. März 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich glaub's nicht.Ich denke des kommt halt als Gebiet raus.
> 
> Und ich war gestern auf Hijal drauf.Normalerweise kommt man durch die Flüsternde Schlucht rein,geht mal wenn ihr von der Brücke richtung Flüsternde Schlucht wollte nach rechts und versucht an dem Berg Nurn tipp^^Müsst unr den richtigen Weg dan finden.Dan werden ihr irgendwann merken das ihr hinter dieser Unsichtbaren Wand seit die eigentlich den alten Bug beheben sollte.Aber werdet trotzdem weggeportet sobald auf dem Bildschirm steht"Entdeckt:Hijal".



Man wird überall weggeportet wenn man Hyjal betritt... Kenne 3,4 Wege, immer das gleiche.


----------



## Der Germane (19. März 2008)

hey, wart ihr schonmal in dem gebiet über gnome ??? ist ein großes gebiet nur aus eis aber leider keine monster oder so was   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ......


----------



## Der Germane (19. März 2008)

@Sreal ich glaub schon das hyjal noch fertig gemacht wird sonst würde blizzard nicht so aufpassen das da keiner reinkommt......


----------



## Nuggels (19. März 2008)

Noch mal was gruseliges was ich vor einigen tagen gehört hab mit ner freundin

Wenn ihr in If  recht wenn ihr hoch beim Schurken Lehrer in die ecke geht und die music anmacht dann hört man auch stimmen doch konnte man es nicht ganz hören vielleicht hört ihr ja mehr raus.die freundin meinte des wäre jede halbe stunde


----------



## Drynwin (19. März 2008)

Gebiet der Gnome? Was meinst du?


----------



## Arkoras (19. März 2008)

Hyjal kann man nicht mehr betreten weil es zu "Niemandsland" wurde, man bekommt sobald man das Gebiet betritt den Debuff "Niemandsland": "Ihr seid da, wo Ihr nicht sein solltet!" und man wird dahin geportet wo man den Ruhestein hat und ein GM wird darüber informiert.


----------



## refra (19. März 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist mal eine Liste der von mir besuchten Orte und viele sind faszinierend anzusehen oder einfach nur
> eine große weite Einöde die für riesiger Schlachten geeignet wären.
> ...


wie kommt man denn in die kuppel von dalaran??????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (19. März 2008)

AngelofDeath_WoW schrieb:


> Ne^^ Als erstes hat er mich weggeportet(nach SW) und dann hat er mich gefragt wie Ich da hingekommen bin... Er meinte er müsse das wissen, dass sie den Weg blochieren können^^ Ich habs ihm erklärt und er meinte sie würden den Weg blockieren... Bann gabs zwar keinen aber wenn nochmal dann schon. Hab mich aber seit damals nicht mehr erwischen lassen
> Da du anscheinend kein Magier bist wirds schwer
> 
> 
> ...


also ich bin n frostmage also sag pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (19. März 2008)

Programmchef schrieb:


> Also hab mich heute mal gespielt und extrem geile Sachen ausprobiert wie zb. auf die Kathedrale in SW hüpfen oder das Flugfeld neben IF und ich hab auch nachgeguckt obs den Verkäufer für den Bengalischen Tiger gibt - die Höhle gibts - den Verkäufer leider nicht.
> 
> Bin heute richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen und exploren wird wohl auch eines meiner neuen Hobbies^^


sry diesen spam den ich hia ablege aba an halloween (ka wie man es schriebt)kommt glaube ich n elli unoter in der mitte raus (quelle:raioshi auf zuluhed)^^


----------



## Autumna (19. März 2008)

an einer stelle kann man sich durchblinzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (wo so ein stück burgturm reinragt) lustig isses, wenn man von innen in eins der halben häuser geht, da ist man dann eingesperrt, und kann sich halt auch nur wieder in die kuppel reinblinzeln. rauslaufen kann man aber an jeder stelle.


----------



## TvP1981 (19. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Die haben sich damals halt gedacht, warum sollen wir die Ansichten der Stadt ausmodellieren die man sowiso nicht sieht. Keiner hat wohl damit gerechnet dass es einmal Flugmounts geben könnte. Die Scherbenwelt wurde deswegen von anfang so designt dass sie keine Löcher hat, und dass die Welt von jeder Seite betrachtet einen Sinn ergibt.
> 
> 
> Mit mehr Hardware hat das nicht zwangsläufig etwas zu tun. Aber mit Arbeit für Blizzards Designer. Und leider bringt es Blizzard nichts, sich diese Arbeit zu machen. Nicht solange Kalimdor und Azeroth sowiso neu designed werden. zb zur Einführung einer besseren Grafikengine. Aber dafür ist es wohl noch zu früh.



Nicht ganz richtig. Auch verdeckte Polygone (diese, die jetzt gar nicht vorhanden sind) müssten dan geprüft werden. Die werden, weil verdeckt zwar verworfen und somit auch nicht gezeichnet, dennoch kostet das Rechenleistung und macht sich bemerkbar auf alten Rechnern.

Zumal es noch einige Gebiete auf der alten Welt gibt, die noch nicht fertig sind. Solche wo noch Gebiete eingefügt werden könnten.


----------



## Sevydos (19. März 2008)

Bezüglich neuer Gebiete und Flugmounts in der alten Welt...

Bis die da reinkommen wirds wohl noch etwas dauern.
Zum Beispiel wurden die Blutelfen Gebiete instanziert eingefügt, heisst, man kann in der alten Welt an der nördlichen Küsten von Lordaeron (Azeroth) entlang laufen, ohne je ein Blutelfen Gebiet zu Gesicht zu bekommen. (Das Gebiet dort, wo die freie Fläche ist, heisst übrigens "Quel'Thalas"...)

Hab beim erkunden dieser nördlichen Gebiete dort (bin um den ganzen nördlichen Teil von Azeroth rumgelaufen) nicht seehr viel gefunden.
Ganz im Norden ist zum Beispiel ein Turm mit Anlegeplatz...


----------



## Pliskin0207 (19. März 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und das ganze mit Grim Batol ist ne ganz andere Sache, laut story lebten dort die ursprünglichen Zwerge, wurden jedoch von den roten drachen(Alekstraza oder wie die heisst und ihr Clan?) überrant, woraufhin die einen IF gründeten, andere im Hinterland den Nistgipfel, und die 3. eben die Dunkeleisenzwerge sich dem Bösen anschlossen.
> 
> Am auffälligsten finde ich das wenn man den Theorien folgt, eigentlich alle 5 Grossdrachenaspekte, welche von den Göttern beauftragt wurden die Titanen, Irdenen und alle anderen zu überwache, wahnsinnig geworden sind, Deatwhing ist ja klar>.> Dann evtl Alekstraza in Grim Batol mit ihrem roten clan, dann malygos der durchgedreht ist, als deathwing seinen Clan zu Tode folterte und dann nozdromu der sich ja angeblich im strom der zeit verirrt hat und auch am durchdrehen ist, und dann noch ysera die im emerald dream ist, und auch net mehr ganz alle beisammen hat, und was liest man daraus?
> 
> ...



also hier zu muss ich anmerken das der rote drachen clan nicht aus freien stücken gehandelt hat und zwar war alexstrasza zu der zeit mit hilfe der demonenseele von den orks versklavt die befreiung von grim batol kann man übrigends im warcraft band 1 Der tag des Drachen nachlesen

ps hab nich gesehn das das tehma hir mitlerweile schon so groß is kann sein das das schon öfter gesagt wurde


----------



## refra (19. März 2008)

noch ne frge hab nen jäger twink wenn ich mit dem pet nach old if gehe kann mein acc dann gsperrt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (19. März 2008)

refra schrieb:


> noch ne frge hab nen jäger twink wenn ich mit dem pet nach old if gehe kann mein acc dann gsperrt werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es kann passieren hängt aber glaub ich vom GO ab

hab letzten versucht nach old IF zukommen, von IF Flugplatz aus da dann wasserfall runter usw. und hab aber nich getroffen ^^

bin dann immer unter dun morogh rauf und runter geflogen, hab den GM angeschrieben der hat mich dann ohne nachfragen einfach im Darnassus wieder in die welt gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal einen Rundumschlagsantwort ^^ - hoffe alle Klarheiten dann beseitigt
zu haben :-P


@AlienGX - stimmt nicht ganz hab eine ecke im gebirge um hyjal gefunden, an
der man nicht weggeportet wird - leider muss ich erst noch die richtige tageszeit
finden um den sehr sehr schweren aufstieg zu schaffen ^^

@Der Germane - ja ich war schon über der Instanz von Gnomeregan
steht auch in meiner Liste - war auch bei den Zahnrädern direkt über dem
Bergeingang

@Nuggels - danke für den Tipp - werde ich vielleicht noch heut' ausprobieren

@Arkoras - man wird nur zum Eingang der flüsternden Schlucht geportet,
dass ein GM - extra eine Meldung bekommt denke ich net sonst hätte er mir schon
geschrieben, dass ich ihn net vollspammen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Sevydos - dort hinten kommt man auch unter Stratholme bzw. kann von da aus in
die Instanz gehen

@refra - bezüglich old If - ich war schon 20mal drinnen und hab nix von irgendwelchen
Auswirkungen mitbekommen - auch im Raum gegenüber war ich schon oft
- nur habe ich festgestellt, dass es nicht mehr soo leicht ist das Pet reinzuschicken und
mit seinen Augen zu schauen - kommt irgendwas mit Tier ausser Sichtfeld oder so

---- Dalaran, mit blinzeln des Magiers und dann können Krieger, Druiden und Ingi's mit
Duell Sturmangriff folgen und Schurken mit Schattenschritt (Duell sollte vor dem Reinblinzen
eröffnet werden) Priester können durch deine Augen das Gebiet von innen sehen 
ich glaub Gedankensicht oder so heisst es

@Kaaper - kann nach meinen Erfahrungen nur passieren, wenn er mit 3. Programmen, Cheats oder
Dateimanipulationen arbeitet

ohne wird man eine so lange Liste erstellen können, wie ich und wird nie was von einem gm hören,
lesen oder bemerken, wie ich ^^



@alle - nutzt die Möglichkeiten noch aus, falls es wirklich so sein soll, dass man von nun
an mehr Pixel für einen festen Stand benötigt ^^


----------



## dejaspeed (19. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Auch verdeckte Polygone (diese, die jetzt gar nicht vorhanden sind) müssten dan geprüft werden. Die werden, weil verdeckt zwar verworfen und somit auch nicht gezeichnet, dennoch kostet das Rechenleistung und macht sich bemerkbar auf alten Rechnern.
> 
> Zumal es noch einige Gebiete auf der alten Welt gibt, die noch nicht fertig sind. Solche wo noch Gebiete eingefügt werden könnten.



Jein, gängige Grafikkarten berechnen keine verdeckten Polygone.


----------



## Django3000 (19. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46ZLoB5PiaE 

Na wenn das net aus WoTL is weiss ich es auch net ein Tempel mitten in den bergen von den Ghostlands.

Bestimmt wird das ne ini.


----------



## Sreal (19. März 2008)

Django3000 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46ZLoB5PiaE
> 
> Na wenn das net aus WoTL is weiss ich es auch net ein Tempel mitten in den bergen von den Ghostlands.
> 
> Bestimmt wird das ne ini.



das ist nur ne abschmückung, davon gibts jede menge siehe östliche pestländer. da aber die geisterlande an den össis grenzen ist das einfach nur n alter teil der abgeändert wurde für das instanzierte portal das nur bc leute in die geisterlande bringt für ZA, silvermoon etc etc


----------



## NightCreat (19. März 2008)

geiles thema^^ habe leider erst mit bc angefangen aber wenn zb kara und hdz schon vor bc realese da waren könnten einige sachen mit dem nächsten addon auch kommen---> ich tippe mal auf uldum,gilneas,das gebiet im sumpfland und die ini in winterquell (süden)

was ich auch noch kenne ist diese insel im vorgebirge des hügellands^^ dort sind so lvl58 elite mobs die einfach nicht zu dem gebiet passen


----------



## Sreal (19. März 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> und die ini in winterquell (süden)



Das ist wie gesagt der zugang zu hyjal, mein tipp ist ja auf ne 25er mim übernächsten addon da dort ein 25er ini portal ist.

ajo, nach kara gabs damals sogar n portal. mit aetish konntest du n portal öffnen (wie n mage) und dich dorthin bringen. (aetish war n stab den du zusammenbauen kannst. sind 40 teile die von bwl-aq-naxx droppen. (bin mir nimmer so sicher wo die jetzt alle droppen) ).


----------



## Drynwin (19. März 2008)

welche insel im hügelland????


----------



## Purga (19. März 2008)

Was das Gefängnis von GM Island und denn Debuff angeht, in ne Party laden lassen, PvP Anmelden lassen und töten lassen ... passier ja häufiger wenn man nix macht um sich zu wehren....

Am Friedhof rauskommen und den Debuff los sein!

p.s. mit dem Debuff kann man weder chatten (außer mit GM's) noch laufen oder was anderes...

So nun zu Flugmounts in Azeroth... stellt euch mal nen Komplettes Undercity und SW vor... das wäre mal geil.
Dann wäre UC mindestens dreimal so groß.

Die Insel im Hügelland gehört auch zur AQ eröffnungsquest!


----------



## Sheeria (20. März 2008)

Drynwin schrieb:


> welche insel im hügelland????



Schau ma hier  , schräg unterhalb der Hillsbrad Mine sind 2 Inselchen, da drauf sind die 58ger Eliten zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordaeron (20. März 2008)

Bin mit einem freund mal letzens in hyjal hin und her gejumpt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1.  Oben rechts sieht man noch die Berge von Hyjal, wir drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.  So ein Stück danaben sieht man ein Gebiet was aussieht wie der Teufelswald ^^

3.  Hm was ist das für ein Haus und was macht der Hyppogreif da?

4. Rofl die karte hört auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... habe die kamera gedreht so das man unter das land gucken kann 

5. na ein paar jumbs waren wir wieder wo anders, da war jetzt eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. nachdem wir zuweit gesprungen sind und in der luft hingen, konnten wir uns nicht ausloggen,porten,festecken benutzen ... durch alt f4 sind wir dann runter gefallen und schließlich auf den weg da unten gefallen

7. Dieser Weg war sehr sehr sehr lanng und endete auf beiden seiten, wenn man da gegen springt hing man in der luft

8. Da kamen wir dann nicht mehr raus auch mit alt f4 nicht biss heelo mich durch ein duell rausgefeart hat, er kam nicht mehr raus und ich konnte mich dann nach shat porten und habe ihn mit einem am bt portal geportet , guckt mal bei dem bild die gildenanzeige wo wir sind ^^

So das wars auch schon ^^ hat spaß gemacht ich glaub das mach ich öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. März 2008)

> in mit einem freund mal letzens in hyjal hin und her gejumpt biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 1. Oben rechts sieht man noch die Berge von Hyjal, wir drüber biggrin.gif
> ...



Verarschen kann ich mich selber.Also der Greif und das häusschen sind der 2. Teufelswald Flugpunkt.Und der rest der Bilder mit dem urtum und so,dass ist alles Teufelswald.wenn dachteste könnteste damit verarschen?


----------



## Sreal (20. März 2008)

jo muss bradur zustimmen, eindeutiger fake. wie ich bereits geschrieben hat hängt am weltenbaum heut zu tage archimondes skellet und bitte, wer hyjal nicht kennt sollte sowas nicht faken da 1. die umgebung komplett anders aussieht und auf den bilder der brunnen der ewigkeit komplett fehlt.

also faked sowas nit sondern macht euch lieber die mühe richtige exploids zu entdecken.

hab grad kein screen dazu aber bin mal hinter ZA gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (20. März 2008)

Über Gnomeregan ^^




das hab ich gemeint ^^ 



und so siehts da aus


----------



## Deadwool (20. März 2008)

Gemäss Minimap ist er tatsächlich in Hyjal. Kann doch sein dass der Designer einen Teil vom Teufelswald hier wiederverwendet hat, da das Gebiet ja eh nicht dafür gemacht ist dass man es aus der Nähe sieht.

Das Gnomeregan Bild ist ja wohl schön. Wird Zeit dass Blizz mal Skigebiete einbaut ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. März 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Verarschen kann ich mich selber.Also der Greif und das häusschen sind der 2. Teufelswald Flugpunkt.Und der rest der Bilder mit dem urtum und so,dass ist alles Teufelswald.wenn dachteste könnteste damit verarschen?



ähm schon mal dran gedacht, dass die beiden in hyjal der vergangenheit waren und dann
den instanzbereich verlassen haben - aber net durch ein portal

so sieht es für mich aus - leider muss ich erst bis zum patch 2.4 warten bis ich da hin kann

aber noch eins - wenn man aus karazhan rausspringt kann man bis old zul'grub, den sümpfen des
elends und bis nach dunkelhain laufen und in dunkelhain sind auch die greifen da.

was die beiden gefunden haben ist der nördliche flugpunkt im teufelswald aber in der instanz
hyjal der vergangenheit - daher keine anderen mobs und dieser plötzliche schnitt in der landschaft

gz zu der schönen explorertour - schade dass ich da noch net hin kann ^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Sreal (20. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Gemäss Minimap ist er tatsächlich in Hyjal. Kann doch sein dass der Designer einen Teil vom Teufelswald hier wiederverwendet hat, da das Gebiet ja eh nicht dafür gemacht ist dass man es aus der Nähe sieht.



kann man ganz leicht faken. geh auf nen private und schaus dir an oder benutz mapview es sieht laut datenbank dort ganz anders aus.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. März 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Über Gnomeregan ^^
> das hab ich gemeint ^^
> und so siehts da aus



ja genau da war ich auch schon ^^


----------



## Der Germane (20. März 2008)

habs nur mal gepostet weil da wer gefragt hatte^^


----------



## Deadwool (20. März 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> kann man ganz leicht faken. geh auf nen private und schaus dir an oder benutz mapview es sieht laut datenbank dort ganz anders aus.


Die Bilder sind nicht gefaked. Er war in der Ini drin und hat das Gebiet von dort aus Richtung Teufelswald verlassen. Das ist nicht das selbe Gebiet wie wenn Du von draussen her kommst.


----------



## Lordaeron (20. März 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> jo muss bradur zustimmen, eindeutiger fake. wie ich bereits geschrieben hat hängt am weltenbaum heut zu tage archimondes skellet und bitte, wer hyjal nicht kennt sollte sowas nicht faken da 1. die umgebung komplett anders aussieht und auf den bilder der brunnen der ewigkeit komplett fehlt.
> 
> also faked sowas nit sondern macht euch lieber die mühe richtige exploids zu entdecken.
> 
> ...



Bor ... wenn man bei der 25er ini Hyjal über die berge springt dann kommt man zu dem gebiet was aussieht wie der teufelswald .... also habt mal nicht so ne große fresse wenn ihr das nicht wisst!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. März 2008)

Lordaeron schrieb:


> Bor ... wenn man bei der 25er ini Hyjal über die berge springt dann kommt man zu dem gebiet was aussieht wie der teufelswald .... also habt mal nicht so ne große fresse wenn ihr das nicht wisst!



nimms net so tragisch  

des sind halt explorernoobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ach ja - das in den geisterlanden habe ich auch schon gesehen
in if habe ich mal den tunnel untersucht aus dem die startenden flugzeuge
geholt werden - nix drinnen ist sehr dunkel

wenn die kralle kommt ist in der mitte plötzlich das flugzeug an dieser und beide
verlassen den tunnel

tsz tsz - geheimes flugdepot wäre mir lieber gewesen ^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Smoleface (20. März 2008)

was ist ein mapview?^^


----------



## Saytan (20. März 2008)

Uhh ja wir explorer Noobs und du der Meister?

a)er wollte es als Fake rüberbringen,ich zitiere:





> . Hm was ist das für ein Haus und was macht der Hyppogreif da?



Als ob es so ein geheimer Flugpunkt in Hijal is oder was?Oder die anderen Sätze da z.B. der eine sieht aus wie im Teufelswald und er wollte rüberbringen das es Hijal is.Also halt erstmal den Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crult (20. März 2008)

Der große Strudel in der Mitte von Azeroth wird sicherlich nochmal eine Instanz.

Ich mein wir prügeln uns schon mit allen möglichen Leuten. Da werden wir dei da Unten auch noch kaputt bekommen, ich meine da stand auch was im letzten buffed Heft zu.


Da soll angeblich die Naga Hauptstadt sein, mit deren Anführerin, die glaube ich eine Ehemalige Elfe ist,
deren Zofe war ja Vjash, die ja bereits denn Löffel abgegeben hat.


----------



## Crult (20. März 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> wuerde gern mal nach dalaran ... sniffz




Dalaran wird versetzt da kommste bald rein, das wird die Hauptstadt in Northrend, weils denn Magiern zu blöd wird unter nem Rosa Himmel zu pennen.^^


----------



## Lordaeron (21. März 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Uhh ja wir explorer Noobs und du der Meister?
> 
> a)er wollte es als Fake rüberbringen,ich zitiere:
> 
> ...



Ach komm geh einfach nach Kampf um Berg Hyjal (wenn du noob es überhaupt mal dahin schaffst) und guck es dir dort an ... große töne spucken kann jeder !


----------



## Saytan (21. März 2008)

> Ach komm geh einfach nach Kampf um Berg Hyjal (wenn du noob es überhaupt mal dahin schaffst) und guck es dir dort an ... große töne spucken kann jeder !



Klar komm ich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist aber so wie ich sagte.Du wolltest verarschen...Du wolltest sagen das z.B. wie gesagt der Greif da zu Hijal gehört.Du hast nichts von der Instanz gelabert.Lies dir dein text doch nochmal durch.....


----------



## Lordaeron (21. März 2008)

bor alter du regst mich so auf .... damit meinte ich was der da macht, weil es ja eh eine instanz ist, und was soll es mir bringen wenn ich probier euch zu verarschen .....


----------



## Boomman (21. März 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> was ist ein mapview?^^




Dass mein lieber Smoleface ist eine erweiterung oder generell ein AddOn womit die gesamte Karte automatisch erkundet ist.

Mfg
Ich


----------



## NightCreat (21. März 2008)

zum strudel post da xD: glaube net das es eine instanz wird^^ kp warum ist vllt nur deko oder so außerdem ist vashj die anführerin der nagas soweit ich weiß (ps habe wc3 NICHT gespielt^^)


----------



## Deadwool (21. März 2008)

Mapview ist ein offline Tool, das die Geometrie Daten aus dem Spiel ausliest und darstellt. Man kann damit die gesamte Welt von WoW quasi im Flug erkunden, ohne eingelogt zu sein. Das ist natürlich nicht so "cool" wie wenn man selber auf den Bergen rumkraxelt und seiner Gilde dabei live von den neuesten Entdeckungen berichtet. Aber es ist ungefährlich. Man ist nicht im Spiel drin, und kann sich deswegen keinen unfairen Vorteil verschaffen, und man kann man irgendwo runterfallen. Ergo riskiert man nicht von einem GM entdeckt und gebannt zu werden.

Kann man hier runterladen das Teil: http://www.wowmodelviewer.org


----------



## Der Germane (21. März 2008)

hmmm stimmt hab letztens die kochq gemacht und man bekamm als belohnung auser kochskill noch

UNDERMINE-muschelsuppe

hier is die suppe^^


----------



## AlienGX (21. März 2008)

Diesen "Strudel" nennt man nach meiner Erfahrung her "Maelstrom" und was aber dann da genau sein wird, weis ich auch nicht oO

MfG AlienGX


----------



## Ennia (21. März 2008)

heute: Nagahauptstadt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10.000 B.BC. <- lol, als die Legion zum ersten mal angegriffen hat, war Azeroth noch ein großer Kontinent "Kalimdor" und in der mitte befand sich der Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Beschützer diese Brunnens waren die Hochgeborenen (Vorfahren der Blut-, Nacht- und Hochelfen), doch als Sargeras mit seiner Legion durch das von der beeinflussten Königin Azshara erstellten Portals beim Brunnen eintraf, wurde dieser und der Großteil von Kalimdor zerstört -> der Maelstrom entstand. der Krieg dauerte natürlich ziemlich lange und die Verteidiger waren nicht machtlos, doch die Legion gewann schließlich. Zuvor konnte Illidan (damals noch kein Dämon!) noch 7 Magische Phiolen mit dem Wasser des Brunnens füllen (ja das sind die, die man NOCH für die BT-Pre brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), mit der Absicht in Hyjal einen neuen Brunnen zu erschaffen. Malfurion, sein Bruder, und der Halbgott Cenarius sperrten ihn für diesen verrückten (ka, warum verrückt ^^ vlt. weiß einer ja mehr darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Plan tief neben dem Berg Hyjal ein. Illidan konnte aber 3 der 7 Phiolen in den See auf Hyjal kippen und aus der freigesetzten Macht konnte Nordrassil (Weltenbaum in Hyjal) entstehen. So, wer jetzt mitgezählt hat, weiß, dass noch 4 Phiolen übrig sind. Eine davon hat sich der Hochgeborene Dath'Remar geschnappt und Quel'Thalas gegründet und dort den Sonnenbrunnen erschaffen. Die restlichen 3 blieben in der Hand von Illidan und seinen Offizieren: Kael'thas und Lady Vashj.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. März 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Uhh ja wir explorer Noobs und du der Meister?
> 
> a)er wollte es als Fake rüberbringen,ich zitiere:
> 
> ...




schlag du erst mal einen anderen freundlicheren ton an, mit den noobs habe ich weder
dich noch andere angegriffen - man sollte halt einen smilie richtig interpretieren können
(ok veralbert habe ich dich - das zeigt auch der smilie - aber dein komentar lies nicht anders
zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und nach dem letzten satz zeigt es besonders dass man dich nicht ernst nehmen
kann...

ausserdem wer gibt dir das recht mir den mund zu verbieten? sammel erst mal erfahrung zu diesem
thema und dann sehen wir weiter

und ich hab mich nie einen meister genannt selbst mit meinem wissen bin ich noch
gut davon entfernt

zum fake - wenn ich nach dem patch noch die möglichkeit habe meinem wow-hobby nachzugehen
denke ich, dass ich mit gut 100%iger sicherheit, seine bilder genauso sehen werde wir er jetzt.


----------



## Auriane76 (23. März 2008)

Hi, kann mir einer bitte mal die Koord von dem Dorf der tanzenden Trolle sagen?!? 
Will mich auch mal auf dem Weg dahin machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke im Vorraus
Auri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neophytee (24. März 2008)

absolut geil !! weiter weiter ^^ mehr


----------



## refra (24. März 2008)

Neophytee schrieb:


> absolut geil !! weiter weiter ^^ mehr


habt ihr ihn ned gehö...öhh gelesen!?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir wollen mehr!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. März 2008)

ihr wollt mehr ok ich geb euch mehr ^^

also zuerst habe ich am freitag oder war es samstag dieses
gruselhaus in goldhain mit meinem hexertwink besucht

natürlich habe ich mir den buff gegeben unsichtbarkeit entdecken
und  mit hilfe meines pets auch noch paranoia ^^

leider ohne erflog 

gegen 7:09 uhr habe habe ich die kinder am eingang von sw
gesehen sie haben sich dort kaum bewegt

hab dann umgeloggt um so gegen 7:35 uhr wieder auf meine
hexe zu loggen

gegen 7:42 uhr erwartete ich wieder die kinder aber sie kamen
nicht auch mit meinem auge konnte ich sie nicht erspähen

gegen 7:55 uhr kamen sie dann endlich und ich wartete auf die
stimme die da immer sagt ihr werdet sterben

doch was war dass - keine stimme aber ein aufstöhnen einer
banshee hallte durch das haus (kopfhörer waren recht laut eingestellt,
so dass ich ganz schön zusammenzuckte)

ich wartete noch 30 min ob die stimme auch noch zu hören wäre aber
nichts

also meine neue theorie - es ist entweder die männliche stimmte mit
dem o.g. text zu hören oder die aufstöhnende banshee

warum das so ist - keine ahnung

#############################################

anschliessend besuchte ich noch den flughafen von if um ein von mir neu
entdeckten eingang zu einem haus dort droben zu untersuchen - natürlich
fand ich einen weg rein um mich umzusehen

keine einrichtung ausser ein brennedes feuer und einem kerzenleuchter auf
einem tisch

#############################################

mit einem anderen twink habe ich ein schon mich lang beschäftigendes 
rätsel in if gelöst ihr kennt doch den ort bei dem man sich für die pvp-areenen
anmeldet warsong arathi usw.. dahinter starten doch dauernd flugzeuge...

man sieht diese kralle in den tunnel einfahren und auf der anderen seite
mit einem flugzeug wieder herauskommen... was ist da drinnen zu sehen
ein flugzeughangar oder noch mehr??? ja nun ich weiss es jetzt ^^

es ist sehr dunkel da drinnen die kralle fährt hinein und etwas in der mitte
des tunnels erscheint plötzlich aus dem nichts ein flugzeug an dieser und
beide fahren hinaus - ja das wars mit diesem geheimnis :-I

ach ja natürlich kann man ganz einfach auf diese startrampe kommen
das flugzeug düst durch einen hindurch

durch das loch kann man auch sehen und mit dem richtigen blickwinkel
kann man erkennen, dass die flugzeuge durch eine schneedecke düsen
daher findet man von aussen auch den zugang nicht

#################################################

und noch eine ziel habe ich erreicht old zul'farak, ja genau der nicht
instanzierte bereich - leicht verändert sieht es aus und das haus eines
bosses hat da kein dach

#################################################

desweiteren habe ich die unsichtbaren mauern des blutelfenanfanggebietes
durchbrochen, in den geisterlanden habe ich mir diese skeletthaus der geisel
auf dem berg oben angesehen und anschliessend konnte ich die grenzen
dieses spielfeldes der blutelfen von südwesten (altes land ca. bei dem
holzfällerlager in den westlichen pestländern) süden (weinende höhle) bis in 
den südosten abreiten anschliessend konnte ich die östliche grenze bis fast
nach silbermond ansehen.

es werden immer weniger ziele die ich noch schaffen muss ... 
als nächstes ist old aq40 und aq20 dran

weiteres folgt

gruß brandolf


----------



## Shrukan (24. März 2008)

Ich glaub das Gebiet neben Loch Modan, da kann man reinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist zwar ziemlich "leer" dort aber ist auch irgendwie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und früher bin ich des öfteren auch mal nach Hyjal gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotz vieler unsichtbaren Wänden bin ich da immer wieder reingekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (25. März 2008)

noch ein rätsel habe ich gestern lösen können

einige von euch waren schon in old if und haben sich bestimmt
gefragt - was ist hinter diesen 2 verschlossenen türen verborgen?

nun ich habs gestern gesehen - nichts

ja nichts ist dort, nur eine tiefe und weite leere in die man stürzt.


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2008)

> wuerde gern mal nach dalaran ... sniffz



Da ist leider nichts drinnen. Bei einem Testrealm, startet die Nachtelf Jägerinnen dort und waren in der Kuppel nicht gefangen, man konnte ganz normal rauslaufen, aber nicht wieder rein. Drinnen ist garnichts nur leerer Boden.. da kann auch ne leere Dose Geräusche machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (25. März 2008)

ach ja hier mal ein aktueller Link zur WoW Karte
mit einem Forschungsergebnissen 

Kreuze markieren Besonderheiten
so genannte Sehenswürdigkeiten ^^

Karte


----------



## Timewarp85 (25. März 2008)

Hoi,

wollte nur mal sagen das ich dieses Thema mega interessant finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe leider so gut wie keine kenntnisse über die Geschichte von WOW da ich erst mit BC angefangen hab und vorher nie WC gespielt hab. Aber mit dem was hier so steht kann ich mir schon ein wenig mehr zur geschichte vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte grade eig. eher meinem Dozenten zuhören aber das hier ist einfach zu spannend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so bin schon sehr gespannt was hier noch so kommt...gogogo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


Mfg Timewarp


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

<< auch mal anderes Thema auf site 1 bringt^^

wenn man sich auf das dach über den Kriegsmeistern in Darnassus buggt hat man einen interessanten ausblick auf darna und auf etwas besonders >.<


----------



## Elferus (26. März 2008)

Ach ja, ich war AUF der Exodar(auf diesen langen rosa Kristallen)

Ausblick war toll, nur die Wachen, die mich puttemachen wollten nich >.<

Hinter aq war ich und auch im nicht inztanzieren aq. 
Da war nen boss oder so sah nen bissl. aus wie Vescidus (aq40 boss).

UND ich war hinter dem Dunklen Portal (bin lvl 70) OHNE die Scherbenwelt zu betreten.(KA warum es net ging aber ich wollte da durch und ich kamm net rein ;( )

soviel von mir


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (26. März 2008)

Elferus schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich war AUF der Exodar(auf diesen langen rosa Kristallen)
> 
> Ausblick war toll, nur die Wachen, die mich puttemachen wollten nich >.<
> 
> ...



also ich war gestern auch hinter aq - oder besser old aq
und konnte das komplette gebiet aq20 / aq 40 ablaufen - da war nichts lebendiges ausser im
süden diese insektenschwärme

ein nettes gebiet mit einigen ruinen, pfaden und 2 besonderen örtlichkeiten...
einmal eine mulde mit vielen insekteneiern sehr bizzard anzusehen

und wie ich denke der platz an dem man in der wirklichen instanz aq40 den endboss entgegen-
tritt - ein altar oder so ähnliches mit einem riesigen sandwasserfall im hintergrund.

komisch an diesem gebiet ist nur, dass der aq20 bereich von hintern her gesehen ab kurrinaxx
nicht verändert erscheint und man wir gewohnt fast bist zum portal laufen kann, dieses ist durch
eine unsichtbare mauer geschützt

mir ist nur ein einziges lebenwesen in einem leeren gebiet bekannt (weil ich es auch wirklich ange-
troffen habe) sargath ein nachtelf

sorry, wenn ichs schreibe aber das mit dem boss kauf ich dir nicht ganz ab ;-)
und schiebe es mal in die riege der wunschexplorerphantasien ....

aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, bzw. falls ich deine beobachtung
mal bestätigen kann, werde ich meinen zweifel öffentlich aus der buffed.de-welt schaffen 

nix für ungut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruß

brandolf

p.s.: pass nur auf hinter, dem portal ist ein gemeines bugloch! einmal dort drinnen hilft dir
nur noch  der ruhestein - meiner hatte natürlich wiedermal cd :-)))


----------



## Elferus (26. März 2008)

Nene! Da war nen Boss oder so und der sah echt so aus!
Und wegen den Insekteneiern: Ich glaub das war ECHT im aq40. War da zwar lange net mehr und meine Errinnerungen´nach war da so was mal...


----------



## VuLIoM (26. März 2008)

Also als erstens finde ich das echt super hier^^

und zweitens... habe ich mich auch mal auf eine expedition gemacht ist zwar lange her aber habe doch noch ein paar screens rauskramen können.

also und zwar ist das rechts von dun morogh direkt beim meer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da sieht es so aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von westfall aus kommt man da hoch.... ganz am rand ....  aber ohne mount ist es nicht zu empfehlen ... -.- nunja bis menethil kommt da meinen errinerungen nach nichts mehr die screens habe ich am 27.10.07 gemacht


----------



## D3L1GHT (26. März 2008)

Walljumping wurde gefixt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich könnte heulen...


Bin heute mit meinem Tauren-Warri durch die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel getrudelt und wollte n bischen abkürzen...
Plötzlich rutsche ich total unerwartet diesen berg herunter, statt "hängen" zu bleiben...

Scheiße........
Kennt jemand ne andere Technik, mit der es doch noch funktioniert?

Bin so fertig jetz... Gab noch so viel zu exploren für mich...


----------



## Metalizer (26. März 2008)

Also es wurde erschwert, ja, aber machbar isses immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3L1GHT (26. März 2008)

Metalizer schrieb:


> Also es wurde erschwert, ja, aber machbar isses immernoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, aber es ist nur noch mit ganz ganz ganz viel Glück machbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. März 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist nur noch mit ganz ganz ganz viel Glück machbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


machbar schon aber vieles wird nicht mehr gehen :-I

zumindest if-flughafen konnte ich gestern noch erreichen
wobei es auch nicht mehr so leicht ist bzw. habe ich eine
andere technik nutzen müssen

sehr sehr schade


----------



## Melan (27. März 2008)

jop, ich fänds auch nice eine ini unter sw zu haben... die horde hat ja die in ogrimmar... wäre also nicht unfair.. naja vielleicht machen sie es ja noch...^^


----------



## Tanknix (27. März 2008)

Melan schrieb:


> jop, ich fänds auch nice eine ini unter sw zu haben... die horde hat ja die in ogrimmar... wäre also nicht unfair.. naja vielleicht machen sie es ja noch...^^



Stimmt, Verlies ist ja auch keine Ini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten geiler Thread und Lob an Brandolf


----------



## Jetrel (28. März 2008)

Melan schrieb:


> jop, ich fänds auch nice eine ini unter sw zu haben... die horde hat ja die in ogrimmar... wäre also nicht unfair.. naja vielleicht machen sie es ja noch...^^



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. März 2008)

ja ja es wär so schön eine inni in sw zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommt fast so schön wie die bemerkung eines spielers
über meinen bericht von der gruft im ödland und den dort
zu findenden skeletten

er meinte es sei das entwickler team von "duke nukem forever"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sorry muss vom thema abweichen - kennt ihr meinen lieblingsspruch
wenns wieder mal in sw channel 1 heisst "geht was ins verlies?"

meine antwort immer .... ja, eine treppe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (1. April 2008)

hallo zusammen,

und wieder konnte ich einen punkt in meine liste streichen.

hab mir die kleine höhle im durchgang nach bb genauer angesehen.
leider kam ich nur näher hin fand aber keine versteckten gänge ^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Autumna (3. April 2008)

hey leute, normalerweise kamich immer bei dun algaz über die hügel zum flugplatz von ironforge, aber jetzt klappts irgendwie nicht mehr? haben die da den hügel verändert? sonst konnte man einfach hochreiten.


----------



## Der_Scháttenblut (3. April 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ja sie haben das gepatcht...

Die Og Mauer haben die auch gepatcht man kommt da nichtmehr hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autumna (3. April 2008)

gibts noch nen anderen weg, der noch funktioniert? also für hordler?


----------



## Smoleface (6. April 2008)

Nein, die haben Walljumping komplett gepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICh kappier Blizz echt nicht, da finden die User was wo allen Spass macht und die verbieten das.... OMFG


----------



## Cazor (6. April 2008)

Die scheinen echt viel Gelände überarbeitet zu haben, ich entdeck immerzu Stellen, an denen es nicht mehr aussieht wie sonst. Prominentes Beispiel: der Weg zum Blutgipfelposten (Horde FP im Teufelswald).
Da musste man früher halb flüchtend über Bäume hüpfen und aufpassen, dass man nicht in den Fluss fällt und abmounted, heute stehen da Fackeln am Weg, den es früher nicht gab.
Dazu gabs auch eine Patchnotiz, als die FPs und FHs eingeführt wurden (wieder Teufelswald gutes Beispiel: FP am Smaragdrefugium). Ich denke mal, dass damals das Gelände großflächig unter die Lupe genommen wurde.


----------



## Jetrel (6. April 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> Die scheinen echt viel Gelände überarbeitet zu haben, ich entdeck immerzu Stellen, an denen es nicht mehr aussieht wie sonst. Prominentes Beispiel: der Weg zum Blutgipfelposten (Horde FP im Teufelswald).
> Da musste man früher halb flüchtend über Bäume hüpfen und aufpassen, dass man nicht in den Fluss fällt und abmounted, heute stehen da Fackeln am Weg, den es früher nicht gab.
> Dazu gabs auch eine Patchnotiz, als die FPs und FHs eingeführt wurden (wieder Teufelswald gutes Beispiel: FP am Smaragdrefugium). Ich denke mal, dass damals das Gelände großflächig unter die Lupe genommen wurde.



das mit dem weg ist aber schon ewig lange her O.o 

das ist blöd, dass sie den walljump gepatched haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 toll...


----------



## Stultus (6. April 2008)

In Sw gibts auhc nochn INstanzeingang der noch net freigeschaltet wurde zwischen Handwerks und Altstadtviertel im Kanal. (nicht die Schatzkammer)


----------



## Waldschurke (6. April 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> tjoa ich weiß auch nicht was damit ist.....hast du Alt IF vergessen?
> Weil ich habe es noch nicht geschafft dorthin zu kommen.


Ist ganz einfach du kannst es mit Auge des Wildtiers machen und kommst nicht mal von einem GM dran 
Bei mir lief das so ich lief gegen die wand plötzlich war mein pet dahinter erst klappte auge des Wildtiers net weil es nicht im sichtfeld war dann aber hats geklappt und ich konnte mir old IF für ein paar sekunen mit meinem pet ansehen. Das gleiche passiert auch wenn du bei einem speziellen haus hinstehst und dann läuft dein pet nach old if und ist dan hinter der wand automatisch.
Also bei mir ist der GM nicht gekommen und auch net  gewispert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (6. April 2008)

Damals war mir Langweilig da bin ich mit meinem 70er nach Zul F gegangen und bin vor der Ini herumgehüpft, dann hab ich angefangen irgendwie gegen die mauer zu hüpfen.. aber man kommt da nicht rauf .. egal, ich ging dann in die ini und sprang am rand des berges hinauf und gegen die Mauer, dann stand ich auf der Mauer und sprang hinüber ... jetzt war ich in Tanaris aber da waren keine mobs usw.. In Uldum war das Tor offen, da konnte man hineingehen aber dahinter war nur alles schwarz -.- Gadgetzan war auch total verändert o.O  .. schade das die walljumping weggepatch haben endlich amcht Spielern etwas spaß und die patchens weg -.-


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (6. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo das Gruselhaus is von dem Explorer Brandolf erzählt hat?


----------



## Tribola93 (6. April 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Kanal von Sturmwind es gibt da vieleicht ein bug wo man durch gehen kann aber sonst nix wenn ma dann nach links oder rechts gehtr ist man dann under sturm wind man munkelt aber das sollte eigentlich eine inzi in sw werden aber ich denke das haben sie weg gemacht da es sost unfair gegenüber horde wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Horde hat eine Inse in Ogrimmar =(


----------



## Tribola93 (6. April 2008)

Sowieso beschiss, ich habe so viele Walljumps probiert... hinter die SW Bank...  Auf das IF AH, auf das SW AH, auf die Kathedrale in SW, under sw, buggy og, if airport, MH, old ZG, in zg an der wand hoch springen um nach strangel ohne mobs zu kommen... alles weg gepatcht! keine walljumps mehr =((


----------



## RouV3n (6. April 2008)

Die haben ja Walljumping weggepatched weil manche sich einen Vorteil so im Bg verschafft haben, oder?
Aber warum haben sie dann nicht nur die im Bg, sondern auch in der restlichen Welt weggepatched?Ist es nicht möglich nur das in Bg´s wegzupatchen?

Hoffe mir kann das einer beantworten...

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (6. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo das Gruselhaus is von dem Explorer Brandolf erzählt hat?^^


----------



## Shurycain (6. April 2008)

wennns frei geschaltet wird, wayne, da eh dann kaum noch wer in die alte welt geht


----------



## RouV3n (6. April 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo das Gruselhaus is von dem Explorer Brandolf erzählt hat?^^



Hier habe ich ein Video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RS_hogcD-w 
sry genaueres kann ich dir nicht zeigen/posten, weil ich zur Zeit nicht spiele...

hoffe du kannst das Haus wiedererkennen, es befindet sich in der Nähe von Goldhain im Wald von Elwynn

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (6. April 2008)

Das könnte auch sein was du suchst :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJiM-WrRZo8&NR=1


----------



## Big Tank (6. April 2008)

ZUR AUFKLÄRUNG

Walljumping war ein Element von WoW das sie weggepatcht haben weil es in BG´s genutzt wurde und somit war das nicht mehr fairplay.

Walljumping hat eigendlich auch nichts mit Bug´s zu tun, es wurde extra ins Spiel gemacht.

Sowas wie unter SW sind zum beispiel Bug´s, aber sowas wie geheime Orte über Walljumping zu finden sind keine Bug´s!


----------



## Big Tank (6. April 2008)

Das heisst aber nicht das man nicht mehr Exploren kann.


----------



## sydonaiX (6. April 2008)

Ich bin mal aus Langweile nachts um den halben Kontinent Kalimdor geschwommen.
Naja war eher ne Mischung aus Langweile und einer grossen Portion Forscherdrang in mir (weswegen für RPGtechnisch die Welten ja nie gross genug sein können).
Leider belohnt Blizzard ja solche Aktionen nicht, ausser mit der Tatsache, daß man Dinge sieht, die wohl keiner sehen sollte^^.

Jedenfalls hab ich da zwei Dinge entdeckt ganz unten im Süden (auf ca. 7Uhr):
Ein verlassenes kleines Dorf und etwas später als ich mal in die Berge geklettert bin, eine riesige Kluft, die Aussah als hätte der Leveldesigner einfach eine reisigen rechteckigen BLock aus der Map geschnitten^^.

Nix weltbewegendes, aber man gibt sich ja schon mitwenig zufrieden als Weltenforscher.


----------



## Uaaargh (6. April 2008)

sehr interessant^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende habe ich 2 Pflichtbesuche eines Explorer absolviert.

No Mans Landing oder Newmannlandung 

da hab ich doch gleich meinen Anglerstuhl ausgepackt und am Steg
etwas geangelt ^^

dann bin ich noch zum Zwergenbauernhof am östlichen Meer von Hinterland.
die beiden habens ja ganz schön da hinten - ganz net sind die 2 Katzen und
widder
oder besonders der eine Zwergenbauer, die mit der Mistgabel im Bett liegt.

Gruß

Brandolf

P.S.: das Gruselhaus liegt etwas nördlich von Goldhain - beim Eingang ist 
ein Steg.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (10. April 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Hier habe ich ein Video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RS_hogcD-w
> sry genaueres kann ich dir nicht zeigen/posten, weil ich zur Zeit nicht spiele...
> 
> hoffe du kannst das Haus wiedererkennen, es befindet sich in der Nähe von Goldhain im Wald von Elwynn
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (10. April 2008)

Dort bei der Tiefenbahn, sieht man durch eine dicke Glaswand ein See / Meer. Kann man sich evlt dort durch fearen? Wär n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens: THX für all die verschiedenen Orten! Werde mal ausprobieren ob ich zu ein paar Orten hinkomme^^


mfG Langmar


----------



## Chuck Norris (10. April 2008)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach du kannst es mit Auge des Wildtiers machen und kommst nicht mal von einem GM dran
> Bei mir lief das so ich lief gegen die wand plötzlich war mein pet dahinter erst klappte auge des Wildtiers net weil es nicht im sichtfeld war dann aber hats geklappt und ich konnte mir old IF für ein paar sekunen mit meinem pet ansehen. Das gleiche passiert auch wenn du bei einem speziellen haus hinstehst und dann läuft dein pet nach old if und ist dan hinter der wand automatisch.
> Also bei mir ist der GM nicht gekommen und auch net  gewispert.
> 
> ...



Man kann auch einfach mit Weitsicht vom Schamie nach Old IF gehen muss nur Manatotem stehen weil das doch Manafressend is (auf 35 xD)^^


----------



## Silverquest (10. April 2008)

Huhu ihr,

hab mal ein paar videos rausgesucht was die "WoW alpha" version zeigt eine Vor beta version

Char Erstellung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgBfsfuewho

WoW Alpha Cities

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k75Y7ARReO4


VIel Spaß beim schauen

Edithmeint:  If ist am besten gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (10. April 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> das soll nur als verschönerung für den flug sein. genauso wie das geheime trolllager was nur die allianz im flug sieht. dieses zwischen winterspring und..... komme gerade nich auf den namen. (dunkelküste)




Hab beide shconmal gekillt, sowohl den Drachen als auc die Trolle, ich war unter Sw, auf dem FLugplatz von If, in alt If, unter Og, über Uc, in Hyjal ( nich der Inni^^), bei den Farmen über Menethil und wahrshceinlich noch 1-2 andre Sachen die mir halt grad nit enfallen =)

mfG Era


----------



## Konradio (10. April 2008)

Big schrieb:


> ZUR AUFKLÄRUNG
> 
> Walljumping war ein Element von WoW das sie weggepatcht haben weil es in BG´s genutzt wurde und somit war das nicht mehr fairplay.
> 
> ...


Es heißt bugs, nicht bug's, hast wohln paar bosse zu viel getankt, he?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerdonwork (10. April 2008)

njo, das wall-jumping gepatcht wurde is traurig, wieder ein stück spielspaß weg... =/
meine anfänge im wall-jumpen hab ich mal aus mein screenshot-ordner gesucht...da kommt man glaube nimmer hin 
ein weiteren screen vom trolldorf hab ich auch gefunden...ma gucken ob ich iwann wieder exploren geh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (10. April 2008)

SEHR INTERESSANT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Zorka schrieb:


> SEHR INTERESSANT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo ich les hier auch immer brav mit^^


----------



## Shadlight (10. April 2008)

Also ich (Ally) war im  Brachland unterwegs und bin dann auf die Berge da, einer so gerade aus rechts neben Xroads (xD) hat ne höle und so eig voll genial!


----------



## DarkMoskito (12. April 2008)

wow war eigendlich schon jemand um dem darnassus baum rum geschwommen so viel cih weiß war da auch noch irgend wo eine höle


----------



## RouV3n (13. April 2008)

nerdonwork schrieb:


> njo, das wall-jumping gepatcht wurde is traurig, wieder ein stück spielspaß weg... =/
> meine anfänge im wall-jumpen hab ich mal aus mein screenshot-ordner gesucht...da kommt man glaube nimmer hin
> ein weiteren screen vom trolldorf hab ich auch gefunden...ma gucken ob ich iwann wieder exploren geh
> 
> ...



Wie bist du so weit nach oben neben SW gekommen?Den Weg kenn ich noch nicht...

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (13. April 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Also ich (Ally) war im  Brachland unterwegs und bin dann auf die Berge da, einer so gerade aus rechts neben Xroads (xD) hat ne höle und so eig voll genial!


ganz normal


----------



## Merlinia (13. April 2008)

ALso zb Luftfeld und die sw schtazkammer kann man ja nun schon hin, ist aber nichts. Was es auch noch gibt, sind ein paar gebiete die es schon gibt, zu dnene man aber nicht aufn normalen weg kann, zb nördlichen pestländer, das gebiet neben der brennen steppe und süd Silithus udn weiter... achja und das Riese Tier das an der Nördlichen Küste in Schlinge ist...^^


----------



## Merlinia (13. April 2008)

nerdonwork schrieb:


> njo, das wall-jumping gepatcht wurde is traurig, wieder ein stück spielspaß weg... =/
> meine anfänge im wall-jumpen hab ich mal aus mein screenshot-ordner gesucht...da kommt man glaube nimmer hin
> ein weiteren screen vom trolldorf hab ich auch gefunden...ma gucken ob ich iwann wieder exploren geh
> 
> ...




Das mit Sw hab ich uch geschafft, also erst auf das Tor und und imma in Richtig Berg^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. April 2008)

hallo zusammen,

@Langmar - der zugang zur unterwasserwelt wurde schon lange gefixt

@Chuck Norris - iss noch einen gekochten weissenfisch, dann geht noch mehr und kauf dir
manareg items.... man kann mit dieser sicht nicht nur nach old if sondern noch weiter ^^
z.b. die 3 türen und vieles mehr

@Shadlight - hast dann bestimmt auch das taurenzelt gesehen oder und die eine kralle die
in der felswand steckt, oder? ;-)

@DarkMoskito - bist du dir sicher? nicht dass du das mit silithus verwechselst
also den westen und norden der insel habe ich schon - aber komplett das werde ich doch noch
machen müssen

@RouV3n - auf den berg neben sw ging ganz leicht - nach dem patch bin noch nicht dazu gekommen

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Arlox93 (15. April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYEjwOlHu_M...feature=related

gibts den tiger wirklich?^^
hab den schon oft in videos gesehn aber ehlich gesagt glaub ich net das es den gibt !
was halltet ihr davon?


----------



## Thunderlady (15. April 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYEjwOlHu_M...feature=related
> 
> gibts den tiger wirklich?^^
> hab den schon oft in videos gesehn aber ehlich gesagt glaub ich net das es den gibt !
> was halltet ihr davon?




der link geht bei mir net sorry sag ma suchwörter oder so oder post en link der geht^^


----------



## Lomiraan (15. April 2008)

Bei mir gehts Oo

Naja, es geht um den bengal tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. April 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYEjwOlHu_M...feature=related
> 
> gibts den tiger wirklich?^^
> hab den schon oft in videos gesehn aber ehlich gesagt glaub ich net das es den gibt !
> was halltet ihr davon?




hm, also für mich ist es eine legende - die noch bewiesen werden muss.

ich tippe aber zu 95% auf ein video, dass auf einem privatserver gemacht 
wurde - wie die anderen auch.

man munkelt, dass dieser scheue händler zu bestimmten zeiten diese höhle aufsucht.

also viel spass beim schichtdienst vor der höhle 24stunden/an 31 tagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: falls es wirklich mal eine sichtung auf einem liveserver geben sollte bitte uhrzeit (so 
genau wie möglich) und datum angeben. danke


----------



## theduke666 (15. April 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> kennt nochwer irgendwelche geheimnisse ich steh auf diese ganze scheisse


@wargi:
Dein Avatar passt vollkommen zu deiner Ausdrucksweise finde ich.
Das mit der Ausdrucksweise ist ja normal hier, deinen vollkommen
unpassenden Avatar habe ich gerade gemeldet.

mfg


----------



## Tistrella (15. April 2008)

Also..ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft, den Smaragdgrünen Traum zu betreten...und zwar mit dem Befehl /console worldport 169 2732.93 -3319.63 101.284

ABER VORSICHT!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich war da, un es war wunderschön, ich fands richtig geil... aber ich konnte mich dann weder mehr wegporten, noch den Ruhestein benutzen, ect.
Ausloggen ging auch nicht.

Also alt+f4... un Mangos is abgeschmiert...
Als ich mich dann wieder einloggte war alles eine halbe Std oder so zurückgesetzt...so viel zum Traum..

würde es also keinem empfehlen, obwohl der Ort wirklich riesengroß und atemberaubend ist.. aber ich denke, einen Servercrash ist die Sache nicht wert.


----------



## airace (15. April 2008)

Tistrella schrieb:


> Also..ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft, den Smaragdgrünen Traum zu betreten...und zwar mit dem Befehl /console worldport 169 2732.93 -3319.63 101.284
> 
> ABER VORSICHT!!
> 
> ...



aber für aööe die es nicht wissen mangos ist ein "hersteller" für wow privst server...sprich du spielst auf pserver ...also ist das für die meisten her völlig belangenlos...


----------



## DarkMoskito (15. April 2008)

kommt man von hdz3 auch zum fluzeug?


----------



## chinsai (15. April 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> du hast den "Smagardgrünen traum" vergessen... und schade das die entwickler so viel weggeschnitten haben



tja blizzard macht nur das nötogste um auf platz 1 zu bleiben und mehr nicht


----------



## Tistrella (16. April 2008)

airace schrieb:


> aber für aööe die es nicht wissen mangos ist ein "hersteller" für wow privst server...sprich du spielst auf pserver ...also ist das für die meisten her völlig belangenlos...




Ich wage mich aber zu erinnern, gelesen zu haben, dass es egal ist, auf welchem server man ddas anwendet. Also ob Offi oder Privi bleibt sich gleich. Man mus nur irgendwelche Konsolen Einstellungen ändern, und das tut man mit diesem Befehl. 

Ich hab auch gelesen, dass da zu Beginn häufig warnungen kamen, die lauteten "Ihr habt keine Befugnis das zu tun"... aber das wurde mittlerweile soweit ich weiß geändert.

Obs bei allen funzt kann ich nicht sagen.

Andere sagen auch, man kann sich nur als Druide zugang dazu verschaffen ... nunja, da ist man sich aber auch nicht sicher...


----------



## Bewl (16. April 2008)

Hallo^^

also die old gm insel ist noch betretbar...bin gerade drauf...da ich atm nicht weiß wie man bilder hier hochladen kann, kann ich es nur behaupten^^. Sobald ich es weiß lade ich die passenden screens hoch.

Mfg Bewl


----------



## RouV3n (17. April 2008)

Bewl schrieb:


> Hallo^^
> 
> also die old gm insel ist noch betretbar...bin gerade drauf...da ich atm nicht weiß wie man bilder hier hochladen kann, kann ich es nur behaupten^^. Sobald ich es weiß lade ich die passenden screens hoch.
> 
> Mfg Bewl




-http://www.imageloop.com/de/slideshow/e1f8d66f-d2c7-1e03-bb03-0015c5fcf7da/2cb4b034-1f9d-1987-86c8-0015c5fcf7da/index.htm
(nicht wundern mein altes hochgeladenes Bild ist da noch drinn, aber ich weiß leider nicht wie man das
rausmacht aber egal...)
-danach gehst du bei "Bild hochladen" auf durchsuchen, wählst das Bild aus was du posten möchtest und wartest kurz
-kurze zeit später kommt unten ein link "Kleines Bild fürs Forum"oder"Großes Bild fürs Forum"je nachdem welche größe du es haben willst kopierst du einfach den entsprechenden Link und fügst in einfach in deine Antwort mit ein und schon kommt nach dem erstellen der Antwort an der Stelle wo du den Link eingefügt hast das Bild...

hoffe es war nicht zu lang^^

mfg

RouV3n top.gif


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (17. April 2008)

Bewl schrieb:


> Hallo^^
> 
> also die old gm insel ist noch betretbar...bin gerade drauf...da ich atm nicht weiß wie man bilder hier hochladen kann, kann ich es nur behaupten^^. Sobald ich es weiß lade ich die passenden screens hoch.
> 
> Mfg Bewl



in einer pm, hat sich rausgestellt, dass er auf klein tanaris war ^^.

hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn die was von der gm-insel hätten übrig
lassen, beim transfer auf einen server


----------



## Ninjack (20. April 2008)

ICh weiß nicht recht ob das hier rein passt aber:
Ich bin son WoW-Geschichte Freak...heißt ich lese alles Mögliche zu jedem historischen thema. Mein hobby ist es auf Offi oder P-Servern nach überbleibseln der Geschichte zu suchen...
Was ich auf jedenfall genial finde: Nehmt eine Liniengreif nach Tanaris...reite nach HdZ geht in den Abschnitt mit dem Alten Hügelland und reitet mal nach Süderstade...und schaut wen ihr vor findet...





ACHTUNG AUFLÖSUNG: 
Kel'Thuzad 
Und in der Kneipe sitzt die halbe Kloster Prominenz


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (20. April 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYEjwOlHu_M...feature=related
> 
> gibts den tiger wirklich?^^
> hab den schon oft in videos gesehn aber ehlich gesagt glaub ich net das es den gibt !
> was halltet ihr davon?



In dem Video tauchen 2 Charaktere auf, welche den Namen Suba und Bondurante haben. Beide sind bei der Gilde Nuclear Division. Hab ein wenig im Arsenal gesucht und keine passende Ergebnisse gefunden. Sowohl in Europa als auch in den USA. Deshalb tippe ich mal stark auf einen Privatserver!


----------



## Strathmore (20. April 2008)

wo is in Süderstade Kel'Thuzad?Kloster typen hab ich gefunden


----------



## Ronas (20. April 2008)

Es gibt ja auch noch das Rätsel um die Goldhein Kinder...ihr wisst schon die die das pentagramm im Gasthaus bilden.


----------



## klogmo (20. April 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> In dem Video tauchen 2 Charaktere auf, welche den Namen Suba und Bondurante haben. Beide sind bei der Gilde Nuclear Division. Hab ein wenig im Arsenal gesucht und keine passende Ergebnisse gefunden. Sowohl in Europa als auch in den USA. Deshalb tippe ich mal stark auf einen Privatserver!




Zügel des Bengaltigers

das is soweit ich weiß aus der wow beta phase. also kein p-server oder so


----------



## Ninjack (20. April 2008)

Strathmore schrieb:


> wo is in Süderstade Kel'Thuzad?Kloster typen hab ich gefunden


Warste im alten Süderstade?
Wenn ja geht er mit einem anderen vom hafen den weg aus der stadt raus... warte da wo in der gegenwart der fp ist( in der vergangenheít sind da auch greifen) und nach n paar momenten siehste ihn


----------



## schuaml (20. April 2008)

Ninjack schrieb:


> ICh weiß nicht recht ob das hier rein passt aber:
> Ich bin son WoW-Geschichte Freak...heißt ich lese alles Mögliche zu jedem historischen thema. Mein hobby ist es auf Offi oder P-Servern nach überbleibseln der Geschichte zu suchen...
> Was ich auf jedenfall genial finde: Nehmt eine Liniengreif nach Tanaris...reite nach HdZ geht in den Abschnitt mit dem Alten Hügelland und reitet mal nach Süderstade...und schaut wen ihr vor findet...
> ACHTUNG AUFLÖSUNG:
> ...



Hi, ich muss jetzt mal meinen Sempf dazu geben =)  
Ist das nur nen Zufall dass du diese Entdeckung hier jetzt einbringst zu dieser Zeit, oder hast du die WoW-Sendung am Donnerstag auf Giga gesehen? Weil da haben Sie bei "Wusstet Ihr schon?" genau das gleiche gebracht mit den NPC´s in Süderstade?! ^^
Grüße Serlo


----------



## rfreitag89 (20. April 2008)

Mich würde mal brennend interessieren wo man den Händler für den Bengalischen tiger findet und wie man zu ihm hinkommt. Ebenso würde mich interessieren ob man noch zum Hyial reisen kann außer durch den Hdz Eingang? Genauso würde ich gerne wissen wo genau das Geisterhaus mit den Kindern sein soll.

Wenn mir jemand die genauen Coords oder Beschreibungen geben würde wäre ich sehr sehr erfreut ^^

Danke für Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Móloch (20. April 2008)

lies dir doch bitte den thread durch,stejht alles drinne auf den ersten 6-7 seiten, nun ja, der tiger isn fake...war mal nen beta mount jetzt aber net mehr,hyjal kann man nicht mehr da dass "exploiten" nicht mehr geht seit 2.4 oder kurz davor....dass geisterhaus ist in der nähe von sw, aber geht doch mal nach rabenflucht( der friedhof in düsterwald) da gibbet ganz links nen haus, mach da mal aoe drinne...wirst dich wundern XD^^


----------



## rfreitag89 (20. April 2008)

Ich geh gerne nach Rabenflucht aber nur wenn ein Hexenmeister dabei ist ^^


----------



## DarkMoskito (21. April 2008)

hab letztens mich mal auf der insel des schreckens umgesehen da war ein gnom lvl 63 elite der hat mich mit 2 schlägen umgehauen ^^

und dan gibt es auch noch nessi in der untergrund bahn habt ihr den schon mal gesehen?^^


----------



## dejaspeed (21. April 2008)

In Hdz1 spielt sich bei der "Prominenz" im gasthaus die entstehung vom Ashbringer ab, nur mal so nebenbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es nicht der Kommandant von Scharlachroten Kloster sondern sein Vater der später von Renault Mograine (den heutigen Kommandanten des Klosters) verraten wird um den Ashbringer zu erhalten, renault rennt da aber als kleiner Junger herum.


----------



## rfreitag89 (21. April 2008)

Hat wer ein Bild von Nessi in der Untergrundbahn???


----------



## schuaml (21. April 2008)

Da grad so viele von der Nessi in der Untergrundbahn reden ;P  
Auf YouTube gibt es ein paar Videos wie Spieler in der Tiefenbahn direkt bei der Stelle mit der Wasserröhre abspringen und dann nach ein bisschen gegen das "Glas" laufen plötzlich im Wasser sind und mit den Meerestieren da rumschwimmen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch möglich ist oder gefixed wurde. Link hab ich jetzt grad leider keinen parat könnt ja mal selber nachschauen ^^


----------



## Bewl (21. April 2008)

schuaml schrieb:


> Da grad so viele von der Nessi in der Untergrundbahn reden ;P
> Auf YouTube gibt es ein paar Videos wie Spieler in der Tiefenbahn direkt bei der Stelle mit der Wasserröhre abspringen und dann nach ein bisschen gegen das "Glas" laufen plötzlich im Wasser sind und mit den Meerestieren da rumschwimmen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch möglich ist oder gefixed wurde. Link hab ich jetzt grad leider keinen parat könnt ja mal selber nachschauen ^^




Hiho,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWYuLNFcfLc

Gibt aber noch andere^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bewl


----------



## schuaml (21. April 2008)

Bewl schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWYuLNFcfLc
> 
> ...




Ah super, danke dir =) 
Ich selber war gerade zu faul zu suchen gesteh ich ;P


----------



## Sausage (21. April 2008)

eine frage: (ich weiss net obs schon gefragt wurde, 26 seiten sind bissl viel^^) der raid "Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal" befindet sich ja bekannterweise in den hdz in tanaris. Wenn man aber die WoW-map aufruft kommt zwischen winterquell und teufelswald, des Gebiet "hyjal", hat des irgendeinen tieferen sinn?


----------



## schuaml (21. April 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> eine frage: (ich weiss net obs schon gefragt wurde, 26 seiten sind bissl viel^^) der raid "Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal" befindet sich ja bekannterweise in den hdz in tanaris. Wenn man aber die WoW-map aufruft kommt zwischen winterquell und teufelswald, des Gebiet "hyjal", hat des irgendeinen tieferen sinn?




Hi, da ich dieses Thema schon seit seiner Eröffnung spannend verfolge empfehle ich dir, mal auf ca. Seite 
3-6 zu suchen - bzw. auf den letzten 3 Seiten, da dieses Thema erst wieder aufgegriffen wurde, soweit ich weiß.  Viel Glück beim Suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (21. April 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> In dem Video tauchen 2 Charaktere auf, welche den Namen Suba und Bondurante haben. Beide sind bei der Gilde Nuclear Division. Hab ein wenig im Arsenal gesucht und keine passende Ergebnisse gefunden. Sowohl in Europa als auch in den USA. Deshalb tippe ich mal stark auf einen Privatserver!



Du hast anscheinend nicht sehr gründlich gesucht, beim Video ist der Arsenal-Link dabei


----------



## Lord Freezy (21. April 2008)

_z.B._
*Dun Morogh Luftfeld*
Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
((Bild))
man kann dort zwar hin und es gibt sogar einen Greif, aber keine Händler oder besondere Npcs
Ein Gerücht  ist z.B. dass dort einmal ein Flugpunkt (oder Transporter) eingeführt wird in WotlK zu der Gnomenstadt in der Boreanischen Tundra

da kommt man hoch, über nen weg von loch modan aus musst aber die stelle wissen und walljumping beherrschen =)

mfg


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> _z.B._
> *Dun Morogh Luftfeld*
> Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
> ((Bild))
> ...


man kommt auch ohne walljumping hoch


----------



## schuaml (21. April 2008)

Öhm, ich weiß ja nicht aber ist das mit dem Dun Morogh Luftfeld net schon auf der allerersten Seite geklärt worden? ^^ Oder was enthält der Beitrag jetzt für neue Informationen? oO


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. April 2008)

schuaml schrieb:


> Öhm, ich weiß ja nicht aber ist das mit dem Dun Morogh Luftfeld net schon auf der allerersten Seite geklärt worden? ^^ Oder was enthält der Beitrag jetzt für neue Informationen? oO



ja wurde es schon, aber meine schöne große liste geht halt bei den vielen beiträgen schnell unter.
und ich kann verstehen, dass man sicht nicht 27 seiten durchschauen möchte^^

vielleicht hätte die suchfunktion geholfen



nessy wurde schon lange gefixt , nach meinen infos


----------



## Ninjack (22. April 2008)

schuaml schrieb:


> Hi, ich muss jetzt mal meinen Sempf dazu geben =)
> Ist das nur nen Zufall dass du diese Entdeckung hier jetzt einbringst zu dieser Zeit, oder hast du die WoW-Sendung am Donnerstag auf Giga gesehen? Weil da haben Sie bei "Wusstet Ihr schon?" genau das gleiche gebracht mit den NPC´s in Süderstade?! ^^
> Grüße Serlo


Hab die Sendung noch nie gesehen zu schlechte verbindung...ganz ehrlich hab das da net gesehen...wie gesagt ich bin sehr wow geschichte interessiert und dachte man kann sich das ja ma angucken und war halt zufall^^ hab die komplette ini schon abgeritten. 
das mit ashbringer is mir auch schon aufgefallen. für mich persönlich is hdz 1 die spannenste.3 is auch gut aber man entdeckt nicht soviele kleine nette sache wie in 1
wen da doch was is bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (22. April 2008)

Hallo 

Habe gestern auch mal ein paar Orte der alten Welt abgesucht:

-old zg
-Gruft unter Kara
-Karasmiley
-Gnomenstadt
-The Endless Trip
-Nightbane
-Am Ende der welt
-Hyal wird man ja sofort weggeportet aber war drin^^
und noch vieles mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjack (22. April 2008)

Schattenstoffspezi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe gestern auch mal ein paar Orte der alten Welt abgesucht:
> 
> ...


wie kommt man den zu dem smiley anch 2.4?
kann jem vids posten? und ist es noch möglich diesen kara exploit aus der ini raus zu kommen ?


----------



## Bewl (22. April 2008)

Hiho,

oO Gnomenstadt ?? Wo liegt die den ??
The Endless Trip wtf wasn das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Ende der welt ?? wo ist das^^ ?

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (23. April 2008)

Also es ist noch möglich aus kara rauszukommen auch ohne walljump  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum smiley kommt man durch eine lücke beim turm

Mit gnomenstadt ist die unterwassergnomestadt in tanaris gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florianfurrer (23. April 2008)

die gnomstadt in tanaris? schreib mal coords pls will mich da mal umschauen.



es gibt ja noch den ort unter sw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also wenn ihr das mal auschauen wollt dann macht das:
steh beim beim ausgang vom handelsdistrikt richtung magierdistrikt aber immer noch im handelsdistrikt drinn.
auf der linken seite (wenn du uim handelsd. bist und durch das tor in richtung magierdiistrikt schaust) ist so eine fackel an der mauer angebracht. 
versuch mit an der mauerentlang hüpfen den punkt zu erwischen wo du an der mauer oben bleibst und hüpfe dann weiter auf die fackel. dann musst du noch auf den mauervorsprung da hüpfen.
dann lauf gegen die wand und plötzlich wirst du fallen.
da unten ist dann eine grosse grade fläche.

oder kommt man da net mehr hin?

also für die cheater unter euch wirds ja auch anders gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

evt. werde ich mal einen screen posten


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (23. April 2008)

florianfurrer schrieb:


> die gnomstadt in tanaris? schreib mal coords pls will mich da mal umschauen.
> ......



den ort hatte ich schon mal beschrieben.

die unterwasserwelt liegt auf der karte von tanaris
bei der kartenrose im äußeren ring bei ca. 19 uhr

aaaabber

so leicht kommst du da nicht hin!

pflicht - seelenstein, 2 schwimmtempotränke, unterwasseratmungstränke,
azur blauer gürtel und am besten mit einem druiden dort hin schwimmen.

damit du viel zeit zum erkunden hast

und schwimm nicht zu tief runter, denn dann führt das system das blickfeld
deinem char nicht mehr nach.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## florian_r (23. April 2008)

sehr interessanter beitrag, erfährt man auch ein bischen über die geschichte von wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibts irgendwo noch bücher zu der geschichte von wow ? hatte mal so ein pdf dokument, aber da stand ned alles drin...

greez


----------



## DarkMoskito (24. April 2008)

mhh hat jemand schon mal nessy angegrifen als er mal hin  konnte

wie viel dmg macht der so^^


----------



## Waldschurke (27. April 2008)

Ne würde es aber mal gerne machen XD
Du meinst doch die in der Tiefenbahn oder.
Ka wie das geht aber ein cheater hats geschafft sich durch die wand zu porten und dann im aquarium spass zu haben also Leute versuchts!!!


----------



## Smoleface (27. April 2008)

Es geht -.- Einfach nen Horldermage kontaktieren und sich dort treffen. er sheept und fertig. Manchmal klappts..

aber ich war noch nie da, aber fast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: da gibts nen Hai, ne Naga, nen Gnomentaucher eine Truhe und nessy


----------



## El-Kersoma (27. April 2008)

ich liebe diese geheimen orte^^


----------



## Schwuuu (27. April 2008)

sicher kein geheimnis aber es gibt nen kleines gnomenhäuschen in aszara und im schlingedorntal^^
finde es lustig wenn man mit dem fahrstuhl nach oben in das schlafzimmer fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (27. April 2008)

hast koords von dem im Schlingen?


----------



## Big Tank (27. April 2008)

Tistrella schrieb:


> Also..ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft, den Smaragdgrünen Traum zu betreten...und zwar mit dem Befehl /console worldport 169 2732.93 -3319.63 101.284
> 
> ABER VORSICHT!!
> 
> ...




Danke! ICh hatte zwar nicht die rechte dazu aber der befehl klappt imemrhin


----------



## menazoid (27. April 2008)

So, ich will mich jetzt auch ma zu Wort melden xD
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das schon genannt wurde (hab ca. bis s.10 gelesen), aber kennt wer die saftgrünen Felder?
sieht relativ genial aus und ist verdammt riesig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.
Kommt man aber nur mit nem Portbefehl hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## menazoid (27. April 2008)

sry, doppelpost^^


----------



## Big Tank (27. April 2008)

menazoid schrieb:


> So, ich will mich jetzt auch ma zu Wort melden xD
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das schon genannt wurde (hab ca. bis s.10 gelesen), aber kennt wer die saftgrünen Felder?
> sieht relativ genial aus und ist verdammt riesig
> 
> ...



kennst du einen anderen befehl in dem man die befugnis dazu hat?


----------



## menazoid (27. April 2008)

nee, is mir sonst nich bekannt, müsstest gm sein xD


----------



## Big Tank (27. April 2008)

menazoid schrieb:


> nee, is mir sonst nich bekannt, müsstest gm sein xD



aso, wie bist du da hin gekommen?


----------



## Traklar (27. April 2008)

Big schrieb:


> aso, wie bist du da hin gekommen?



Privat Server. 

Wenns echter wäre, dann hätte der GM keinen Job mehr.


edit. Die Felder sind ein Gebiet des Smaragdgrünen Traums


----------



## Big Tank (27. April 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Privat Server.
> 
> Wenns echter wäre, dann hätte der GM keinen Job mehr.




Gibt ja auch ein befehl dazu (wie schon gesagt wurde) auf dem offi server, doch dort steht dann das man keine befugnis dazu hat


----------



## Traklar (27. April 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch ein befehl dazu (wie schon gesagt wurde) auf dem offi server, doch dort steht dann das man keine befugnis dazu hat



Kla man muss ja auch GM sein um die benutzen zu können.


----------



## Firé_Loki (27. April 2008)

hier ein link wie man ohne langsamer fall oder sonstiges etc. zum trolldorf hinkommt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOg4LItw410...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (27. April 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> interessiert mich schon lange, was aus den alten, nocht nicht freigeschalteten, Gebieten wird
> 
> ...


 

wie komm ich dahin, habe mir diese frage schon oft gestellt^^

also ich meine zum Dun Morogh Luftfeld


----------



## Waldschurke (28. April 2008)

übrigens ich hab denn das Haus der schrecken gefunden auf der welt karte ist es gleich am meer leicht unter dem eisklammtal ist aber net so speziell


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

was bitte?^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> was bitte?^^



er meint, bestimmt newmans landing


----------



## Waldschurke (28. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> was bitte?^^


 Müsste alles nochmal durchgehen um den zu finden der diesen kommentar geschriben hat.
ganz am anfang hat einer geschrieben dass er ein haus gesehen hat wo hinter dun mohrog ist am meer


----------



## Toadwart (28. April 2008)

Ich war schon mal als Hordler unter Stormwind, war aber leider zufällig.
Wir wollten ins Verlies und meinen Kollegen waren drinnen, bei mir kam kein Ladebildschirm und schwupps...war ich unter SW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab leider keine Screenshots da ich noch auf der Arbeit sitzte.


----------



## Waldschurke (28. April 2008)

Toadwart schrieb:


> Ich war schon mal als Hordler unter Stormwind, war aber leider zufällig.
> Wir wollten ins Verlies und meinen Kollegen waren drinnen, bei mir kam kein Ladebildschirm und schwupps...war ich unter SW
> 
> 
> ...




Cool hattest du hohe lags oder was ? 
P.S 
GZ zum ersten Beitrag


----------



## Scofield-junior (28. April 2008)

an alle jungs die hier fragen wie komm ich dorthin und wie dorthin.
schaut euch diese vids an, gibt 12 folgen davon, unteranderem auch über das dun morogh luftfeld ( is glaub folge 6 odr so ): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsdieYrqf4o...feature=related

viel spass dabei der junge ist echt genial
mfg


----------



## Chrissian (28. April 2008)

> Müsste alles nochmal durchgehen um den zu finden der diesen kommentar geschriben hat.
> ganz am anfang hat einer geschrieben dass er ein haus gesehen hat wo hinter dun mohrog ist am meer



Ahya dahs hab i au gesahn voll kuuul


----------



## Humfred (28. April 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> In Hdz1 spielt sich bei der "Prominenz" im gasthaus die entstehung vom Ashbringer ab, nur mal so nebenbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo den da genau? Würd das mal gerne sehen =P


----------



## Melih (28. April 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Wo den da genau? Würd das mal gerne sehen =P



in süderstate oder wie man es scheibt naja die reden überein splitter von einem dunklen naeeu udn als sie da irgendeine lichtmagie drauf hauen wird das dann hell und schmieden ne waffe die dann ashbringer heißt


----------



## Chrissian (28. April 2008)

> in süderstate oder wie man es scheibt naja die reden überein splitter von einem dunklen naeeu udn als sie da irgendeine lichtmagie drauf hauen wird das dann hell und schmieden ne waffe die dann ashbringer heißt



joa daß is ihn hdz von süderstate


----------



## Elferus (29. April 2008)

Vielleicht kennt iihr ja schon das hier: In aq40 gabs mal nen punkt an der Wand, in dem Raum, wo die Zwillingsimperatoren stehen. man kann von dort aus nach oben springen und nach Cthun laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elferus (29. April 2008)

Und die Silithus höhle! Die ist in Dun Morogh oder wie das gebiet heißt.
Hier nen Link mit nem Video dazu:http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rq4R4UJuTHI
Ich war selber mal dort, als ich es noch nicht wusste( ok ok, mein Freund hatte mir mal gesagt, da hochzuspringen aber ich wusste nicht , was mich erwartet) Es war 23 Uhr und ich wäre fast aus dem Stuhl geflogen vor Schrecken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalin (29. April 2008)

Dreamforce schrieb:


> ... Ich will endlich hinter das Tor vom Silberwald *sich vor das große Tor stellt, wo die ganzen Leute vor stehen*.



Meinste das ?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is nur en leeres feld dahinter =)

Edit: Ach mist, wurde schon gepostet xD


----------



## Mongowombat (29. April 2008)

Mal eine Frage an meinen Lieblingsexplorer Brandolf: Kann man nun noch die Berge hoch hüpfen oder hat Blizzard tatsächlich dort etwas geändert?


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an meinen Lieblingsexplorer Brandolf: Kann man nun noch die Berge hoch hüpfen oder hat Blizzard tatsächlich dort etwas geändert?



Meinst du walljumping ???
Das wurde Leider abgeschafft aber mann kann immernoch ganz normal rumhüpfen und laufen auf den bergen


----------



## Maatero (1. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal gehört das wenn man in undercity oben im thronsaal steht manchmal mit leisen stimmen das gespräch zwischen arthas und seinem vater hört kurz bevor er ihn absticht
weiß da einer was bgenaueres drüber bzw. weiß eienr ob das stimmt?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Shaggie (1. Mai 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob es hier schon drin steht. Aber sobald man den Ashbringer aus Naxx ins Schalachrote Kloster geht, werden alle NPC's freundlich und in der Kathedrale spielt sich ein, wie ich finde, interessantes event ab.

Hier is der link zum event

http://youtube.com/watch?v=24iX8QD3pRA&feature=related


Ausserdem fluestert Ashbringer jmd. immer etwas zu wenn man traegt.

Die Soundfiles hat jeder und man kann sich die auch ohne Ashbringer anhoeren. Einfach Chatbox oeffnen und  einen von den Texten eigeben   (ohne *)

    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_01.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_02.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_03.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_04.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_05.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_06.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_07.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_08.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_09.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_10.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_11.wav")
    * /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_12.wav") 

Was ich auch interessant fand is das kinderheim in den Bergen im noerdlichen Nagrand wo man auch nur mit dem Flugmount hinkommt.


mfg


----------



## Krimson (1. Mai 2008)

Maatero schrieb:


> ich hab mal gehört das wenn man in undercity oben im thronsaal steht manchmal mit leisen stimmen das gespräch zwischen arthas und seinem vater hört kurz bevor er ihn absticht
> weiß da einer was bgenaueres drüber bzw. weiß eienr ob das stimmt?
> 
> danke im vorraus



Stimmt net


----------



## Krimson (1. Mai 2008)

Shaggie schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es hier schon drin steht. Aber sobald man den Ashbringer aus Naxx ins Schalachrote Kloster geht, werden alle NPC's freundlich und in der Kathedrale spielt sich ein, wie ich finde, interessantes event ab.
> 
> Hier is der link zum event
> 
> ...



wie bist du an /script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\Ashbringer\\ASH_SPEAK_04.wav") gekommen das is ja mal hammer wie bekommsten die raus??


----------



## Thoor (1. Mai 2008)

BTW zum Thema Ashbringer, wenn man ihn trägt bekommt man andauernd von ihm Whispers(12 an der Zahl) die zb lauten:"Töte sie alle", mann wird vom Ashbringer verdorben=) mein armer Gnom ist seit ca 3 wochen auch verdorben=(


----------



## KinayFeelwood (1. Mai 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> BTW zum Thema Ashbringer, wenn man ihn trägt bekommt man andauernd von ihm Whispers(12 an der Zahl) die zb lauten:"Töte sie alle", mann wird vom Ashbringer verdorben=) mein armer Gnom ist seit ca 3 wochen auch verdorben=(



ich habe jetzt eine SEHR dumme frage (aba erstma hallo) habe den ganzen abend den thread gelesen hab aber noch nichts ausprobiert^^ (mein wow spackt gard rum installiere grad neu) woher bekommt man aschenbringer? weil ich mag das schwert iwie^^


----------



## -Josh- (1. Mai 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt eine SEHR dumme frage (aba erstma hallo) habe den ganzen abend den thread gelesen hab aber noch nichts ausprobiert^^ (mein wow spackt gard rum installiere grad neu) woher bekommt man aschenbringer? weil ich mag das schwert iwie^^




Hallo ^^ Den Ashbringer (Aschenbringer) bekommt man in der Nekropole Naxxramas (40er Instanz mit T3 Loot) , die früher zu 60er Zeiten die wohl schwerste instanz war. Also das Sunwell von früher. Dort bei den 4Horseman wir der Ashbringer gedroppt. Aber nur der Verderbte Aschenbringer !! Wenn man mit dieser epischen Waffe in die Kathedrale geht, sind alle Klosteranhänger freundlich gesinnt. Es spielt sich ein kleines Event ab, indem gesagt wird das man den Aschenbringer in der Scherbenwelt reinigen kann, aber es wurde seit der ganzen TBC zeit nichts derartiges entdeckt, das eine Quest zu dem Aschenbringer vortführt. Also wird spekuliert, dass der Aschenbringer mit WotLK reinigbar ist.( Nur Spekulationen ) Genaueres kann ich dir nicht sagen,
aber GANZ WICHTIG: Naxxramas wird mit WotLK nach Northend verlegt, also wird T3 und der Aschenbringer nichtmehr erhaltbar sein. ALso wenn du den willst, dann beeil dich einen Raid zusammen zustellen (die Zugangsquest ist in der Kapelle des Hoffnungsvollen Licht in den öslichen Pestländern bei einem bestimmten Ruf)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
MfG JTFroxx


----------



## Lucelia (1. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> > ich hab mal gehört das wenn man in undercity oben im thronsaal steht manchmal mit leisen stimmen das gespräch zwischen arthas und seinem vater hört kurz bevor er ihn absticht
> > weiß da einer was bgenaueres drüber bzw. weiß eienr ob das stimmt?
> >
> > danke im vorraus
> ...




bullshit, stimmt wohl


einfach in die soundoptionen gehn, musik ausmachen, soundeffekte auf 0 drehen, ambience anschalten und auf maximum drehen, deine sightseeing-tour an der abgestürzten glocke anfangen, die im eingang von UC liegt.

/edit: zum post da oben: und bei fragen über den ashbringer... ich bin fanatischer sucher von mograines verlorenem sohn und suchti der gesamten storyline um das ding, bei fragen ums event / um die lore die dahintersteht, einfach pm an mich *g*


----------



## turalya (1. Mai 2008)

geil das zeugs hier^^nur walljumping is doof^^
wenn was über den ashbringer rauskommt geht sicher so ein süchtler hin und macht die q reihe in ner halben stunde^^


----------



## Smoleface (1. Mai 2008)

Irgendwo hiess es dass man das ein Item von einem verderbten Naaru bekommen muss um das Schwert "reinigen" zu können. Könnte Muru da nicht eine entscheidende Rolle spielen?


----------



## DarkPerson (1. Mai 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Irgendwo hiess es dass man das ein Item von einem verderbten Naaru bekommen muss um das Schwert "reinigen" zu können. Könnte Muru da nicht eine entscheidende Rolle spielen?



Wenn die Texte die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe stimmen dann hast du recht, aber ich bin leider erst lvl 49 und werde das wohl leider nicht ausprobieren können...

Wenn irgendwann irgendjemand Muru gelegt hat und irgendwie sowas auftaucht dann schreibt hier bitte bitte weiter.

Mfg Dark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (1. Mai 2008)

old if könnte ja als 10er raid in hdz reingemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (2. Mai 2008)

schon gut hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cenarias (2. Mai 2008)

Shaggie schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es hier schon drin steht. Aber sobald man den Ashbringer aus Naxx ins Schalachrote Kloster geht, werden alle NPC's freundlich und in der Kathedrale spielt sich ein, wie ich finde, interessantes event ab.
> 
> Hier is der link zum event
> 
> ...





habs eingegeben es kam nichts Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (2. Mai 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> *Undermine*
> Dieser Ort ist die große Insel westlich von Booty Bay.
> Da es bei der "Making of Warcraft" DVD eine Konzeptzeichnung mit Boots/Zeppelin Verbindungen gab, kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass es so etwas wie ein großer Hafen wird, von wo aus man nach Nordend gelangt.
> Andere Spekulationen sind dass dies das Goblinstartgebiet sein wird, falls Goblin als Rasse eingeführt werden.
> ...



Nein, die Insel wird mit dem AddOn "The Maelstrom" ( bis lvl 90) implementiert welches im Meer zwischen Kalimdor und Azeroth spielen wird, die Hauptschauplätze dort werden sein, natürlich Undermine ( recht weit im Süden), Azshara, die Untergegangene Nachtelfen Stadt unterm Maelstom die jetzt von Naga ( Ex-Nachtelfen) bewohnt wird unter Anführung von Königin Azshara diese Naga pumpen Wasser aus den Zangarmarschen und schmelzen Northrend um die Welt zu überfluten und sie ( wieder) zu beherrschen, Grabmal des Sargeras ( in der Nähe des Maelstrom), zu sehen in WC3 TFT^^

hoffe des wissen stimmt, ist nicht alles sicher aber am wahrscheinlichsten

mfG Era


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. Mai 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an meinen Lieblingsexplorer Brandolf: Kann man nun noch die Berge hoch hüpfen oder hat Blizzard tatsächlich dort etwas geändert?



hallo,

also walljumpen, wie auch berghüpfen macht eigentlich keinen spass mehr.

ja an bestimmten stellen geht es fast noch wie vorher, aber an früher sehr leichten
stellen geht so verwunderlich es auch sein mag - nichts mehr oder nur mit sehr
hohem zeitaufwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so auch gestern wieder - nette plateaus gesehen nur 2 -3 charhohe hindernisse
früher in 10 -  20 sek erklommen ---- heute keine möglichkeit nur einen guten
sprung zu landen.

werde halt meinen schamanentwink bemühen müssen und passiv dor vorbeischauen

eigentlich war ich ein aktiver explorer - d.h. ich war so gut wie immer mit einem
meiner chars persönlich vor ort.

da ich die berge alles abgegrast habe und jeder hohe ort, mindestens den 2. besuch
von mir erhalten würde, werde ich mich in der tiefenforschung begeben.

gruß

brandolf

p.s.:

ach ja gestern gab ich mir ein vor-bc-feeling hin - in nagrand beim spring-o-mat
den 3 min buff geholt zwischen nagrand und shattrat (südwestlich davon) auf den
höchten berg und mit meinem tiger über die stadt geflogen, hab sogar genau die
lichtsäule getroffen und durchflogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (2. Mai 2008)

-Josh- schrieb:


> Hallo ^^ Den Ashbringer (Aschenbringer) bekommt man in der Nekropole Naxxramas (40er Instanz mit T3 Loot) , die früher zu 60er Zeiten die wohl schwerste instanz war. Also das Sunwell von früher. Dort bei den 4Horseman wir der Ashbringer gedroppt. Aber nur der Verderbte Aschenbringer !! Wenn man mit dieser epischen Waffe in die Kathedrale geht, sind alle Klosteranhänger freundlich gesinnt. Es spielt sich ein kleines Event ab, indem gesagt wird das man den Aschenbringer in der Scherbenwelt reinigen kann, aber es wurde seit der ganzen TBC zeit nichts derartiges entdeckt, das eine Quest zu dem Aschenbringer vortführt. Also wird spekuliert, dass der Aschenbringer mit WotLK reinigbar ist.( Nur Spekulationen ) Genaueres kann ich dir nicht sagen,
> aber GANZ WICHTIG: Naxxramas wird mit WotLK nach Northend verlegt, also wird T3 und der Aschenbringer nichtmehr erhaltbar sein. ALso wenn du den willst, dann beeil dich einen Raid zusammen zustellen (die Zugangsquest ist in der Kapelle des Hoffnungsvollen Licht in den öslichen Pestländern bei einem bestimmten Ruf)
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
> MfG JTFroxx


 erstmal danke ich dir sehr, ich habe mich gestern stark mit dem beschäftigt (finde die geschichte dieses schwertes interessant wer fragen dazu hat eimnfach nur äussern) ich werd mir vill nen krieger oda pala hochleveln dann geh ich mit meina gilde dahin... labert das schwert in der german version einen auch voll? wenn ja dann gibt es mehr als einen gegenstand mit seele... man erinnere sich an eranikus essenz (gebunden) die immer wenn man sie benutzte einen  über seine schmerzen anflüsterte


----------



## leckaeis (3. Mai 2008)

Ja also da das Thema ier schon öfter angerissen wurd und ich n absoluter "WoW- Behind the Scenes" Crack bin, wollt ich mich nun ma im Thema Schenbringer schlau machen.


Was is das fürn Ding, was hat der mim Kloster, mit HDz1 un mit Naxx zu tun? 

Warum ist das so geheimnisvoll oder .. wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wär froh über ne aufklärende PM ^^


----------



## Fall in the depth (3. Mai 2008)

Leute, das is ja alles schön und gut, ads kann man auf privat server mal ausprobieren, aber ich finde, man sollte davor warnen, da einem der Account gesperrt werden kann!


----------



## Fall in the depth (3. Mai 2008)

Leute, das is ja alles schön und gut, ads kann man auf privat server mal ausprobieren, aber ich finde, man sollte davor warnen, da einem der Account gesperrt werden kann!


----------



## Roxen (3. Mai 2008)

ich hab ma mitm schami twink nen bisschen mitm weitsicht aus probiert war da im sumpfland und da bei den klippen oben war nen kleiner see mit zäunen ,häuserm und nem acker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janica-Damira (3. Mai 2008)

Roxen schrieb:


> ich hab ma mitm schami twink nen bisschen mitm weitsicht aus probiert war da im sumpfland und da bei den klippen oben war nen kleiner see mit zäunen ,häuserm und nem acker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DAS kann jeder sehen der von Eisenschmiede aus nach Menethil fliegt. Wenn man über das Flugfeld weg ist, muß man nur die ansicht so stellen, dass man unter sich schauen kann... et voila.^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. Mai 2008)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> DAS kann jeder sehen der von Eisenschmiede aus nach Menethil fliegt. Wenn man über das Flugfeld weg ist, muß man nur die ansicht so stellen, dass man unter sich schauen kann... et voila.^^


ja klar kann man das aber lass ihn doch auch mal seine erfahrungen schildern manchmal muss man den leutena uch net sagen das es einfachere wege gibt etwas zu erreichen^^

Edit: (ist mir grad noch eingefallen) wie zb letztens in Tausend Nadeln war ich bei diesem Horde dorf oben auf dem Berg da kam so en lowie an und meinte "man ist das beschissenden ganzen weg um den berg und über die ganzen brücken hier hoch den htten sie auch kürzer machen können!" ich wollt ihm schon sagen das es Aufzug gibt aber naja ich habs mir doch verkniffen fand es zu geil wie er imemr den ganzen weg rannte xDD


----------



## Lexphorrt (3. Mai 2008)

finde den beitrag echt interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter so


----------



## KinayFeelwood (3. Mai 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ja also da das Thema ier schon öfter angerissen wurd und ich n absoluter "WoW- Behind the Scenes" Crack bin, wollt ich mich nun ma im Thema Schenbringer schlau machen.
> Was is das fürn Ding, was hat der mim Kloster, mit HDz1 un mit Naxx zu tun?
> 
> Warum ist das so geheimnisvoll oder .. wie auch immer
> ...


erstens heisst Aschenbringer und nicht Schenbringer
zweitens isses so : In hdz1 in süderstade in der taverne labert morgraine mit so nen paar andern und es geht um das artefakt mit dem die klinge aschenbringer geschmiedet wurde, ausserdem bekam der erste morgraine (also nich der aktueele aus kloster) den beinamen aschenbringer. das verdorbene schwert droppt in naxxramas und wenn man mit dem in die kathedrale des scharlachroten klosters geht startet ein event, dann werden nämlich alle kathedralen fuzzis einem happy gesint und die argentumdämmerung unfreundlich gesinnt sein (nur für das event) und man latscht bis in dieses große gebäude wo der endboss (morgraine der aktuelle) is und da erscheint dann nach einem gespräch der tote morgraine und tötet den aktuellen.... mach dir am besten nen char der zweihandschwerter tragen kann dropp das teil und geh ins kloster^^


----------



## fabdiem (3. Mai 2008)

wer findet den unsichtbaren turm in SW XDXD


----------



## Smoleface (3. Mai 2008)

Bei den Wäldern von terrokar gibts ein Ort woman nur per flugmount hin gehen kann. da ist so ein komischer See mit komischen Trollen die einer Fraktion angehören, ausser den Chef kann man niemanden ansprechen, und der Chef selber sagt auch nicht viel.

Grüsse


----------



## Purpurklinge (3. Mai 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Bei den Wäldern von terrokar gibts ein Ort woman nur per flugmount hin gehen kann. da ist so ein komischer See mit komischen Trollen die einer Fraktion angehören, ausser den Chef kann man niemanden ansprechen, und der Chef selber sagt auch nicht viel.



das hängt mit einer Quest zusammen, bei der man dort oben mehrere Elementare besiegen muss. Woher genau die Quest kommt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht mehr.
Übrigens heißt es Geheimnise der "alten" Welt.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich war mal wieder unterwegs - also das schöne im westlichen steinkrallengebirge
ist noch leicht zugänglich bis auf das abgestürzte flugzeug und die kräne die weiter
oben stehen - walljumpnerv - und ja dieser nerft sehr

dann war ich in if und konnte im 2er channel lesen - "schaut mal wo wir sind - sie
waren auf dem eingangstor von if"

ich dachte mir, denen zeigst mal dass es nix besonders ist auch nach dem patch.
also ritt ich zu der bestimmten stelle, bei der man zum flughafen hinaufkommt...

ich weiss net warum, aber irgendwie bin ich etwas anders geritten und fand einen
neuen (für mich neu) weg der wesentlich leichter war als mein bisheriger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum einfach, wenns auch umständlich geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als ich dann beim tor war, waren die beiden nimmer dort...

aber ich war dann noch einige zeit am berg unterwegs - hab 10 trolle entführt, sodass
die flughafenwachen nichts mehr zu tun hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im gildenchannel schrieb ich noch, hilfe ein 10er raid trolle geht auf mich los bin schon
bei 50% - einer schrieb.... bereite schon mal einen dropt vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja bin dann weiter nach osten und hab eine seltsame kiste/truhe entdeckt, die
in der felswand steckt - bestimmt interessant für *rollenspieler* 

ach ja - in den kinderwochen befinden sich neue npc's bei der kinderstation in nagrand
eine trollin, die sagt man solle ruhig sein, weil die kinder schlafen
2 kinder die rumlaufen
und ein kind, das sich versteckt


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Gerak (5. Mai 2008)

gibt hier so einige inis und gebiete wo ich mich freuen würde wenn sie kommen an besten mit patches azharaa den weg nach berg hyial der noch nicht zugänig ist oder die dort versunke ne stadt

natürlich dalaran oder das gebiet unter silberwald oder das gebiet neben den start gebiet der untoten wo eigendlich nur ein haffen steht und sonst nix

natürlich hätte tanaris auch noch ne weiter ini verdient oder die inis in sw

tja die liste würde ewig weiter gehen deswegen macht wow soviel spass eingelich sollte man nicht in gebiete die es nicht gibt macht aber denoch spass wege dort hin zu finden und zu spekulieren was kommen wird

und irgendwie glaub ich will blizzard auch das immer gerüchte in umlauf sind


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Mai 2008)

was neues bzw. altes über die gm-insel

also ich hab in einem forum einen link gefunden, der eine
karte zeigte mit dem standort der gm-insel ... fragt mich nicht
wo - dachte zuerst hier aber ich finde das thema nicht mehr.

naja ich hab mir die karte ausgedruckt und bin gestern auf die
suche gegangen, da dies die genaueste postition zeigte die ich
seit anfang meiner explorerkarriere gefunden hatte.

also gestern auf mannoroth habe ich die ganze südliche und westliche
grenze des spielfeldes hinter darnassus abgesucht - auch unter
wasser.

das einizige was ich entdecken konnte war eine mysteriöse
wie ausgeschnittene ecke im südwestlichen spielfeld.
nur für mich nicht nicht ganz zuordenbare schemen im hintergrund-
bild der minikarte waren zu erkennen.

für mich ist das ein eindeutiges zeichen, dass sich dort wirklich mal
etwas befunden haben muss und aus dem serverbereich entfernt
wurde - die gm-insel

also jedes bild jeder film der im netz von der gm-insel nach patch,
ich weiss nimmer wann die rausgenommen wurde, zeigt ist entweder
auf einem privatserver oder per mapviewer entstanden.

sorry wenn ich damit entgültig den mythos gm-insel auf einem live-server
zerstört habe.

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: natürlich habe ich wie gewohnt *nur* legale mittel zum erkunden
genutzt!


----------



## Neradox (8. Mai 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> p.s.: natürlich habe ich wie gewohnt *nur* legale mittel zum erkunden
> genutzt!



Is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Mai 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja - unwissenheit bringt einen nicht zum erfolg

aber es gibt *noch* eine ultimative klasse zum exploren
musst diese nur auf lvl 28 bringen und schon stehen viele
explorertore offen

da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt ob du das herausbekommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß

brandolf

p.s.: zur info - mir war es schon immer wichtig nur das zum exploren
auszunutzen was das spiel mir gibt.

ich hab für keinen erfolg jemals einen cheat, ein 3. programm oder
eine dateimanipulation gebraucht


----------



## tschilpi (8. Mai 2008)

Im Steinkrallengebirge bin ich ganz im Norden auf die Berge gekommen.. Dann bin ich auf ein verlassenes Feld mit einem Haus das nicht betretbar ist gelandet. Dort hang ich fest, bis ich einen weg fand um rauszukommen. Ich landete dann am Strand im Eschental..


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Mai 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Im Steinkrallengebirge bin ich ganz im Norden auf die Berge gekommen.. Dann bin ich auf ein verlassenes Feld mit einem Haus das nicht betretbar ist gelandet. Dort hang ich fest, bis ich einen weg fand um rauszukommen. Ich landete dann am Strand im Eschental..



hmm wo genau im norden?

norden mitte ; nordwestlich oder nordöstlich?


danke


----------



## KinayFeelwood (8. Mai 2008)

hm shammy priester jäger warlock mage dudu warri pala schurke eine von denen isses bin ich mir sicher XD


----------



## tschilpi (8. Mai 2008)

Es ist lange her und Pics hab ich auch keine, aber ich glaube es war im Nordwesten. Jedenfalls bin ich dort heraufgekommen, wo dieses kleine Elfendorf ist, etwas mehr westlich davon.


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. Mai 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^


 ich war da schon man kommt von winerspring aus dort hin.
ist aber schwer zu erklären aber bei youtube gibts ein video wo man sehen kann wie man dort hin kommt.
Youtube


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Mai 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Es ist lange her und Pics hab ich auch keine, aber ich glaube es war im Nordwesten. Jedenfalls bin ich dort heraufgekommen, wo dieses kleine Elfendorf ist, etwas mehr westlich davon.



ah ok danke

aber in das taurenzelt kommt man nur nicht in die höhle die im see liegt

wenn du von der dunkelküste zur zu diesem elfendorf fliegt kommst du genau
drüber

kann aber auch sein, dass da noch etwas ist, da das zelt und die höhle genau westlich 
von diesem dorf liegt


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Mai 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ich war da schon man kommt von winerspring aus dort hin.
> ist aber schwer zu erklären aber bei youtube gibts ein video wo man sehen kann wie man dort hin kommt.
> Youtube




ganz einfach den markierten weg nebem dem zugang zur holzschlundfeste hochreiten
um den baum rum den hügel hoch, auf dem kamm nach norden und dann über die nicht
von schnee bedeckten kuppen nach westen hüpfen

es geht auch mit dem himmelswachenumhang - den abgrund hinunter zu kommen

bei meinem ersten versuch habe ich das wasser knapp um 2 mm verpasst und landete
punktgenau auf der brücke, aber auch als geist kommt man dort hin und kann sich wieder-
beleben


----------



## Hamuul (8. Mai 2008)

ähm also hier ma an alle "exploiter" gebt euch einfach ma das vid " noggaholics" beste exploit crew EVER... die machen alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achso.. und scheiß auf mage/ingi^^ NOGGENFOGGER>ALL!!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Mai 2008)

Hamuul schrieb:


> ähm also hier ma an alle "exploiter" gebt euch einfach ma das vid " noggaholics" beste exploit crew EVER... die machen alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was soll daran so gut sein?

selbst vor ort sein, wege selbst finden, taktiken ausdenken um solch orte
zu erreichen das ist es.

also wenn, dann schaue ich mir diese videos an wenn ich alles, was mit
normalen mitteln möglich ist gesehen habe

das ist bald soweit und dann werde ich mir die nicht legalen erfolge
der explorerfreaks ansehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (8. Mai 2008)

naja die spielen ja kaum auf Blizzservern von daher haben sie es sicher wesentlich einfacher als zB Brandolf (mein Kompliment übrigens für deine "Arbeit", mir taugt der Thread sehr)


----------



## Saturas18 (8. Mai 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> *Sturmwind Schatzkammer*
> Diese "Instanz" oder dieses Gebäude steht im Wasser in Stormwind und das Tor ist verschlossen, bewacht von 2 Wachen.
> 
> 
> ...



es heißt STORMWIND Schatzkammer und nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem fehlt zb. noch Gilneas, Kul'Tiras, die verheerten Inseln usw.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab gestern mit nem Kumpel auf KdV ne Exploiter-Gilde gegründet und ham dann mal komplett das Südgebirge im Sumpfland und den Airport und alles drumherum erkundet, *allerdings* haben wir es nicht geschafft nach Old-IF zu kommen (als Hordler, hams am Tor beim Airport versucht). 
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich als Hordler da rein komme?


----------



## Chrissian (12. Mai 2008)

Um in Old-If reinzukommen,musst du durch diese Steintür in der Halle des Zwergenkönigs.

Da steht ja so ne Zwergen Frau am Anfang der Halle,und neben ihr dieses Tor.

Da musst du durch.

Der Clou:

Geh mit einem Hexenmeister oder Priester oder Magier vor die Bank in If.
Vor der Bank sind ja so 2 kleine Säulen,wo man sich durch Springen reinkann.
Wenn du da drin bist,dann kannst du dich duellieren!
Dann forderst du den Magier/Priester/Hexer zum Duell,und ihr beiden rennt dann im Duell Modus zurück zur Steintür.
(Hier müsst ihr aufpassen dass ihr das so schnell wie möglich macht,weil dann der Timer kommt,dass ihr zu weit weg vom Duellierplatz seid)

Dann muss der Magier dich entweder vor dem Tor sheepen,oder der Priester (besser Hexer) fearen.
Mit etwas Glück wirst du direkt durch das Tor gesheept bzw gefeart.

(Kann sein,dass du dich durch den Zauber wieder vors Tor krabbelst,dann wäre ein Anti Fear Schmuck oder so was gut,um es sofort abbzubrechen,wenn du hinterm Tor bist)

Hf^^


----------



## Rhokan (12. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, aber ich stell mir das für mich unmöglich vor, da ich, wie schon oben beschrieben, Hordler bin^^


----------



## Chrissian (12. Mai 2008)

Achso...hm...dann wirds schwer^^

Wenn du Glück hast schaffst du es so unbemerkt dahin,ich würds dann eher nachts versuchen,denn tagsüber wirst du sowieso nicht unbemerkt dahinschaffen und dann meldet dich dann warscheinlich nochn alli deswegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. Mai 2008)

zu dem flugfeld kommt man ganz leicht hin, einfach sein mount nehmen und noch noggenfoggers elixier (die klein-mach-wirkung) und dann einfach den berg hoch springen


----------



## schuaml (12. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Achso...hm...dann wirds schwer^^
> 
> Wenn du Glück hast schaffst du es so unbemerkt dahin,ich würds dann eher nachts versuchen,denn tagsüber wirst du sowieso nicht unbemerkt dahinschaffen und dann meldet dich dann warscheinlich nochn alli deswegen
> 
> ...



Ähm und die Wachen schlafen Nachts auch oder haben Schichtende und lassen die Hordler einfach so nach IF reinspazieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (12. Mai 2008)

Die Wachen sollten auf Level 70 kein großes Hindernis darstellen,denn wenn du in Old If drin bist,kommen die sowieso nicht rein. (Glaub ich^^)

Das eigentliche Problem stellen die andern Spieler dar.


----------



## schuaml (12. Mai 2008)

Ja das schon, aber ich bezweifle stark dass sich 2 im Duell befindliche Spieler auch noch mit den Wachen kloppen können, das wär schon nen bisschen zu hart ;P


----------



## chinsai (12. Mai 2008)

Ninjack schrieb:


> ICh weiß nicht recht ob das hier rein passt aber:
> Ich bin son WoW-Geschichte Freak...heißt ich lese alles Mögliche zu jedem historischen thema. Mein hobby ist es auf Offi oder P-Servern nach überbleibseln der Geschichte zu suchen...
> Was ich auf jedenfall genial finde: Nehmt eine Liniengreif nach Tanaris...reite nach HdZ geht in den Abschnitt mit dem Alten Hügelland und reitet mal nach Süderstade...und schaut wen ihr vor findet...
> ACHTUNG AUFLÖSUNG:
> ...




steht auch in der ini-beschreibung bzw iniguide hier uaf buffed.de


----------



## chinsai (12. Mai 2008)

schuaml schrieb:


> Ähm und die Wachen schlafen Nachts auch oder haben Schichtende und lassen die Hordler einfach so nach IF reinspazieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein ise schlafen dann nicht 
aber es sind weniger spieler online und wenn du in eine hauptstadt gehst biste sofort pvp


----------



## Arkoras (12. Mai 2008)

schuaml schrieb:


> Ähm und die Wachen schlafen Nachts auch oder haben Schichtende und lassen die Hordler einfach so nach IF reinspazieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Wachen haben zwar sehr viele HP allerdings können die fast nix. Der einzige Mob in IF der ein Problem darstellen könnte ist der König von IF. Er kann selbst 70er mit 1-2 hits umhauen.


----------



## Neradox (12. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Die Wachen haben zwar sehr viele HP allerdings können die fast nix. Der einzige Mob in IF der ein Problem darstellen könnte ist der König von IF. Er kann selbst 70er mit 1-2 hits umhauen.



Deswegen isser ja der König 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Mai 2008)

Den König ham wir auf unsrem Server schonmal gelegt, wär der Respawn nich wär die ganze sache also nochmal leichter^^


----------



## Big Tank (13. Mai 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern mit nem Kumpel auf KdV ne Exploiter-Gilde gegründet und ham dann mal komplett das Südgebirge im Sumpfland und den Airport und alles drumherum erkundet, *allerdings* haben wir es nicht geschafft nach Old-IF zu kommen (als Hordler, hams am Tor beim Airport versucht).
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich als Hordler da rein komme?



mit nem mage rein und sheepen lassen


----------



## Big Tank (13. Mai 2008)

Hoffe mit wrath of lich king gibts wiedder paar geheimnisse mehr


----------



## Nekros27 (13. Mai 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> *Grim Batol*
> Dies ist eine zwergische (von den Erdenen) Festung auf der Map
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich dachte das wär ein alter Orcstütztpunkt gewesen, in dem Nekros einen der Aspekte gefangen hielt und Drachen für die Arme der Orcs ausbrütete, bis er in einer Schlacht gegen die Allianz und die Aspekte geschlagen wurde.

Ich denke irgentwie das Blizz dort einen neue Ini mit viele untoten Orcs einbauen wird, mit Nekros als enboss, oder wer Weiß vieleicht taucht er ja auch wo anders wieder auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Im Buch stand nur das er von Alexstrasza entweder verschlungen oder fortgeschleudert wurde, (Ronin hat das nicht genau mit bekommen, da Nekros gerade auf seinem Rücken stand) also gibt es keine genauen angaben um Nekros verbleib. Und sollte er auch gestorben sein, könnte blizz sagen das er einen Seelenstein hatte, da er ja ein Zauberer war, der mit der dunklen Magie nicht ganz unvertraut war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (13. Mai 2008)

ward ihr noch nie als hordler in dne städten? sobald man mit 60 das epic mount hat kann man da ganz easy reinreiten... außer darnassus^^

in if un sw sin überall plätze wo fast keine wachen rumlaufen und ewig verfolgen tun sie euch au net....


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (13. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

diesmal hab ich ein geheimnis, das ich nicht lüften konnte.

beim flughafen über if, gibt es diese greifenstation, die noch nicht in betrieb
ist. dort steht ein zwerg, der dauernd winkt.

also wenn ich seine blickrichtung richtig verlängere, könnte er
dem verlassenen stüztpunkt über grim batol ein zeichen geben.

anscheinend wissen die if-zwerge noch nichts vom ableben der zwerge
über grim batol.

gibts da etwas nachzulesen?

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Tanknix (13. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich müssten sie es wissen, da die Zwerge aus Grim Batol die heutigen Aerie Zwerge sind aus dem Hinterland und allein Deshalb der Durchgang zwischen Arathi und dem Sumpfland besteht, welcher zum zwecke des Handels der beiden Zwergen Reiche errichtet wurde.


----------



## Smoleface (14. Mai 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob es gepostet wurde, aber geht mal bei der Sengenden Schlucht ganz unten links. Wenn ihr auf der Karte im Kreis da schaut, sehr ihr eindeutig ein Gesicht, was aus dem Gebirge geformt worden ist. Und das Gesicht ist sehr symmetrisch, und ähnelt einem Taurenface. Und wenn man mit dem Charpfeil auf der Map bei der "Nase" steht, ist man bei einem Stein vor einer Höhle. Der Stein hat die exacte FOrm eines Portsteins und die Höhle sieht aus wie ein Inieingang.!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es gepostet wurde, aber geht mal bei der Sengenden Schlucht ganz unten links. Wenn ihr auf der Karte im Kreis da schaut, sehr ihr eindeutig ein Gesicht, was aus dem Gebirge geformt worden ist. Und das Gesicht ist sehr symmetrisch, und ähnelt einem Taurenface. Und wenn man mit dem Charpfeil auf der Map bei der "Nase" steht, ist man bei einem Stein vor einer Höhle. Der Stein hat die exacte FOrm eines Portsteins und die Höhle sieht aus wie ein Inieingang.!



hm...könnte mir vorstellen dass blizzard dort vllt ursprünglich dort ne nstanz hinmachen wollte


----------



## scidi (16. Mai 2008)

eine frage habe ich noch:

wie kommt man auf den live servern in den azshara krater rein?`
ich und ein freund sind ziemlich weit rauf gekommen, wir sahen schon häuser aber uns fehlte noch 3-4 jumps und wir wären drin gewesen aber eben wir kamen nicht hoch.
gibts da allenfalls eine anleitung wie man in den live servern rein kommt?


mfg scidi


----------



## Chrissian (17. Mai 2008)

[QUOTE[Ich weiss nicht ob es gepostet wurde, aber geht mal bei der Sengenden Schlucht ganz unten links. Wenn ihr auf der Karte im Kreis da schaut, sehr ihr eindeutig ein Gesicht, was aus dem Gebirge geformt worden ist. Und das Gesicht ist sehr symmetrisch, und ähnelt einem Taurenface. Und wenn man mit dem Charpfeil auf der Map bei der "Nase" steht, ist man bei einem Stein vor einer Höhle. Der Stein hat die exacte FOrm eines Portsteins und die Höhle sieht aus wie ein Inieingang.![/QUOTE]

wasMeinst du icha kannd a bei bester wille nicht erkennen


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. Mai 2008)

NATÜRLICH kommt man zum trolldorf... am anfang, wenn man vom teufelswald nach winterspring kommt, kann man da rein und dann muss man durch die berge gehen... voll easy =)


----------



## Kiluan (17. Mai 2008)

GM Island ist begehbar.
www.***
Sucht ein Addon und dann nehmt ein Testacc.
So haben es meine Freunde gemacht, mussten dann ca. 1 Std einen grünen Pfad folgen.


----------



## Smoleface (17. Mai 2008)

wegen dem face, wo lade ich screenies hoch? habe den screnn noch auf dem pc.

PS: die ini is doch ned bei der nase, eher bei der eine backe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2008)

ja GM island geht, aber ich weiß nicht ob blizzard die pcid von jedem acc prüft, wenn doch, dann kann auch der richtige acc gebannt werden


----------



## Nuggels (17. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es hier schonmal drinne stand aber mir war langweilig und bin so  um undercity rum geritten  und  komischer weise konnte man dort  den berg hoch hüpfen und bin immer weiter hoch gehüpft   bis ich oben auf dem berg war ich bin gerade tirisfall 67,69 und schau runter nach uc und das komische ist man sieht dort nur landfleche also  da ist ne kleine umrandung mit paar türmen   doch giebts kein  loderon mehr.

schade irgentwie^^^ wollte mal wissen die  die stadt vor den verlassenen aussahen


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (17. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

zum aszhara-krater, vor dem walljumppatch konnte man leicht auf den krater
rein kommen geht nicht, da bei beiden eingängen eine kleine höhle ohne durchgang
ist - in irgendeinem mapviewerfilm habe ich mal gesehen, dass man in der alten
angedachten version durch die höhlen ins schlachtfeld kommt

nachtrag - durch die wand blinzeln geht nicht habe ich schon mit einem twink
versucht 

zur gm-insel - sie ist denfinitiv nicht auf dem server auf dem sich auch das nachtelfen
startgebiet und darnasus befindet
ich habe die ganze westliche und nördliche spielfeldgrenze abgesucht auch unter wasser
es fällt nur eins auf, dass in der nordwestlichen ecke ein großes gebiet rausgeschnitten wurde.

die gm insel wurde also instanziert und ist nur noch mit dateimanipulation erreichbar
(ich für mich werde diese möglichkeit nie machen, da ich stehts nur die mir gegeben mittel
verwende)

*Neues*

ich habe mir den geheimgang in der holzschlundfeste genauer angesehen und auch hinter
die tür.

es führ eine kurze treppe etwas nach unten und endet im leeren raum, mit verschieben
des blickfeldes sieht man die bäume des teufelswaldes in der luft fliegen.


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Tamaa (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin schon öfters über diesen See/Fluss oberhalb vom Startgebiet der Menschen geflogen. Und nun meine Frage wie kommt man da hoch? Habe es schon in der brennenden Steppe versucht, komme aber nicht weiter.

Habe auch noch ein Geheimis ist zwar in der Scherbenwelt aber trotzdem lustig. Wenn man in Nagrand bei den Ruinen des lachenden Schädels hoch fliegt und dann über das Gebirge sollte man zu einem Hordekindergarten kommen.

Und noch eins in der alten Welt. Wenn man bei Tirisfal ins Wasser geht und dann immer der Küsteentlang Richtung Norden (Sonnenbrunneninsel) schwimmt kam man, als ich es versucht habe, zu einem alten verwunschenen Turm mit dem Namen Quel Danas oder so ähnlich. Würde mich mal intressieren was das war.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus Tamaa


----------



## Tamaa (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin schon öfters ber diesen See/Fluss oberhalb vom Startgebiet der Menschen geflogen. Und nun meine Frage wie kommt man da hoch? Habe es schon in der brennenden Steppe versucht, komme aber nicht weiter.

Habe auch noch ein Geheimis ist zwar in der Scherbenwelt aber trotzdem lustig. Wenn man in Nagrand bei den Ruinen des lachenden Schädels hoch fliegt und dann über das Gebirge sollte man zu einem Hordekindergarten kommen.

Und noch eins in der alten Welt. Wenn man bei Tirisfal ins Wasser geht und dann immer der Küsteentlang Richtung Norden (Sonnenbrunneninsel) schwimmt kam man, als ich es versucht habe, zu einem alten verwunschenen Turm mit dem Namen Quel Danas oder so ähnlich. Würde mich mal intressieren was das war.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus Tamaa


----------



## Chrissian (26. Mai 2008)

> Ich bin schon öfters über diesen See/Fluss oberhalb vom Startgebiet der Menschen geflogen. Und nun meine Frage wie kommt man da hoch? Habe es schon in der brennenden Steppe versucht, komme aber nicht weiter.



Da war ich auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also dort kommt man am besten von der brennenden steppe aus,da musst du an das gebirge im südwesten.
In Dracodar ist da ein kleiner Anhang,an dem du es schaffen müsstest aufs Gebirge zu kommen.
(Ka obs noch geht,habs vor 2 jahren gemacht,und spiele auch net mehr)



> Und noch eins in der alten Welt. Wenn man bei Tirisfal ins Wasser geht und dann immer der Küsteentlang Richtung Norden (Sonnenbrunneninsel) schwimmt kam man, als ich es versucht habe, zu einem alten verwunschenen Turm mit dem Namen Quel Danas oder so ähnlich. Würde mich mal intressieren was das war.



Da war ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hm finds komisch dass das jetzt so begehrt ist. Naja,wie auch immer,kurz vor BC war ich da,um zu gucken ob Quelthalas schon etwas designet ist.
Ist aber halt nix besonderes,das uninstanzierte Queltahals halt


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

Ich habe gerade wieder was neuen gefunden, jedenfalls habe ich das noch nie gesehen und im Thread wurde es auch noch nicht gepostet...Mir war eben mal wieder langweilig, also schaute ich mal am Wasserfall über dem Nordhaintal um...Als ich also gerade von der Brennenden Steppe da hin wollte sah ich das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß man sieht nicht sehr viel aber seht ihr nicht auch das Haus über dem Wasserfall in der Ferne?War da schonmal jemand?naja bis später ich werde mich erstmal weiter da umschauen

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier noch ein Screen von nächer dran: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Mai 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade wieder was neuen gefunden, jedenfalls habe ich das noch nie gesehen und im Thread wurde es auch noch nicht gepostet...Mir war eben mal wieder langweilig, also schaute ich mal am Wasserfall über dem Nordhaintal um...Als ich also gerade von der Brennenden Steppe da hin wollte sah ich das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist das vor oder nach 2.4? will auch mal gucken^^


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ist das vor oder nach 2.4? will auch mal gucken^^



Habe ich eben gerade gemacht :-) bin mit langsamer Fall nun ein Stück weitergekommen und habe das hier gefunden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist das: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Mai 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade wieder was neuen gefunden, jedenfalls habe ich das noch nie gesehen und im Thread wurde es auch noch nicht gepostet...Mir war eben mal wieder langweilig, also schaute ich mal am Wasserfall über dem Nordhaintal um...Als ich also gerade von der Brennenden Steppe da hin wollte sah ich das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie siehts mitm drachen aus?


----------



## Kronas (30. Mai 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Habe ich eben gerade gemacht :-) bin mit langsamer Fall nun ein Stück weitergekommen und habe das hier gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie biste da hingekommen?


----------



## Tearor (30. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie siehts mitm drachen aus?


in azeroth kann man nicht fliegen


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie biste da hingekommen?


Gaanz easy:
Sengende Schlucht - den Pfad/ Weg ganz nach Nord-Westen durchreiten und sich am Ende links halten. Dort gibt es einige Ecken und Kanten, wo man mit Mount und Sprung-Taste ganz locker immer weiter höher kommt. Oben kannst Du dann komplett alles abklappern, was Du gern sehen magst. Auch SW von unten / hinten funktioniert.

HF

Riggedi


----------



## Kronas (30. Mai 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Gaanz easy:
> Sengende Schlucht - den Pfad/ Weg ganz nach Nord-Westen durchreiten und sich am Ende links halten. Dort gibt es einige Ecken und Kanten, wo man mit Mount und Sprung-Taste ganz locker immer weiter höher kommt. Oben kannst Du dann komplett alles abklappern, was Du gern sehen magst. Auch SW von unten / hinten funktioniert.
> 
> HF
> ...


kannst du einen screen von dem platz wo man hoch muss hochladen?
tante edith meint, sie hats geschafft aber da ist eine unsichtbare wand oO


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> kannst du einen screen von dem platz wo man hoch muss hochladen?


Geht grad nicht, weil ich an der Arbeit bin - aber Du kannst da echt nicht viel falsch machen. Wie gesagt, den Weg in der Schlucht (gibt ja nur einen) ganz nach Nord-Westen reiten, vorbei an dem Lava-Teich und danach links die Felsen hoch - mit Mount oder ohne - mit Sprigen oder aufmounten. Du gelangst recht schnell und ohne große Probleme immer weiter höher! Go ahead - try it! Werd heut abend mal nen Screen machen, fals Du es bis dahin nicht schaffen solltest!

Riggedi

Edit: War auch seit 1-2 Patches nicht mehr da oben - evtl. haben Sie da ne Wand gezogen, das kann sein - ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Kronas (30. Mai 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Geht grad nicht, weil ich an der Arbeit bin - aber Du kannst da echt nicht viel falsch machen. Wie gesagt, den Weg in der Schlucht (gibt ja nur einen) ganz nach Nord-Westen reiten, vorbei an dem Lava-Teich und danach links die Felsen hoch - mit Mount oder ohne - mit Sprigen oder aufmounten. Du gelangst recht schnell und ohne große Probleme immer weiter höher! Go ahead - try it! Werd heut abend mal nen Screen machen, fals Du es bis dahin nicht schaffen solltest!
> 
> Riggedi
> 
> Edit: War auch seit 1-2 Patches nicht mehr da oben - evtl. haben Sie da ne Wand gezogen, das kann sein - ohne Gewähr!


ja haben eine wand gemacht...aber laut te sollte das noch gehen
oder der hat nen anderen weg


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. Mai 2008)

In einem Beitrag hier ging es um HDZ3 und die unsichtbare Wand, man kann dahinter meinten einige hier, aber wie?
Wie kommt man da hinter die Wand? will mir das auch mal ansehen ^^.


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja haben eine wand gemacht...aber laut te sollte das noch gehen
> oder der hat nen anderen weg


OK, jetzt will ich es aber auch wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich pack nachher gleich mal mein Zaumzeug zusammen, mache einen auf Marlboro-Man und reite selbst mal dahin. Sollten die Indianer von Blizz da echt ihre Tippies verankert haben, werd ich mit meinem Schecken eine Möglichkeit suchen das Loch zu finden!

Hü-hott

Riggedi


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Geht grad nicht, weil ich an der Arbeit bin - aber Du kannst da echt nicht viel falsch machen. Wie gesagt, den Weg in der Schlucht (gibt ja nur einen) ganz nach Nord-Westen reiten, vorbei an dem Lava-Teich und danach links die Felsen hoch - mit Mount oder ohne - mit Sprigen oder aufmounten. Du gelangst recht schnell und ohne große Probleme immer weiter höher! Go ahead - try it! Werd heut abend mal nen Screen machen, fals Du es bis dahin nicht schaffen solltest!
> 
> Riggedi
> 
> Edit: War auch seit 1-2 Patches nicht mehr da oben - evtl. haben Sie da ne Wand gezogen, das kann sein - ohne Gewähr!



Doch man kann da noch hin bin doch gerade auch da^^hmm...wo ist bei dir ne unsichtbare wand?poste mal pls einen screenshot vielleicht kann ich die weiterhelfen...


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> In einem Beitrag hier ging es um HDZ3 und die unsichtbare Wand, man kann dahinter meinten einige hier, aber wie?
> Wie kommt man da hinter die Wand? will mir das auch mal ansehen ^^.


Keine Ahnung, aber wenn Du WoW Map Dir runterholst (oder auch was anderes wg mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann kannst Du in Ruhe alles abgrasen, was Du schon immer mal sehen wolltest, ohne InGame zu sein. So ist es quasi auch möglich über die Alte Welt zu fliegen.

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=134233

Riggedi


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber wenn Du WoW Map Dir runterholst (oder auch was anderes wg mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welches muss ich mir denn da runterladen, denn beide gehen irgentwie bei mir nicht...


----------



## glurack (30. Mai 2008)

Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Kanal von Sturmwind es gibt da vieleicht ein bug wo man durch gehen kann aber sonst nix wenn ma dann nach links oder rechts gehtr ist man dann under sturm wind man munkelt aber das sollte eigentlich eine inzi in sw werden aber ich denke das haben sie weg gemacht da es sost unfair gegenüber horde wäre stop.gif und danke für die auflistung dunno.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
^^^^^^^^

Also warum wäre das unfair?? die Hordies haben doch auch nee Ini in der Stadt...Aber mal sehen wat noch sp kommt


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Welches muss ich mir denn da runterladen, denn beide gehen irgentwie bei mir nicht...





riggedi schrieb:


> wenn Du WoW Map Dir runterholst [...]


WoW Model Viewer ist ein Tool, mit dem man eben nur die Charakter editieren kann - WoW Map ist zum Reisen durch WoW ohne InGame zu sein. WoW Map enthält im Rar Ordner eine ".exe" Datei - doppelklicken und ab gehts!

Riggedi


----------



## Kronas (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ist die wand


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> da ist die wand


Da fehtl noch ein Zeichen, um den Tag zu schliessen, aber das Bild hab ich trotzdem. Bald ist Feierabend, dann gehts Heim und ich schaue auch mal nach, ob es vielleicht noch ne andere Möglichkeit gibt, um die Wand z uumgehen.

Riggedi


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

Hmmm...ich weiß nicht entwederich kann nicht richtig gucken oder ich bin einfach nur blöde heute^^ich finds trotzdem bei beiden downloads keine .exe datei, habe extra auf Details anzeigen lassen, ist aber keine...kannst du vielleicht nochmal den genauen ordner sagen? 	wowmapview-0.5-src.zip oder wowmapview-0.5.zip  ?Schonmal danke im Vorraus!


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> da ist die wand



Hmm also ich gehe immer woanders lang...mom ich gehe eben zu dem Punkt wo ich er hochhüpfe und schicke dir gleich beim Edit die Koords...


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Hmmm...ich weiß nicht entwederich kann nicht richtig gucken oder ich bin einfach nur blöde heute...


Warte - ich schick dir ne PN, wenn s Dir recht ist.

Riggedi


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

Habe gerade auf dem Weg noch etwas gefunden...bei 78:28 Im wald von elwynn(von brennende steppe aus hingekommen) da habe ich das hier gefunden:

Hier sieht man den langen Weg hinunter in den Wald von Elwynn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier stehe ich vor der Höhle(bei den Koords...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist das Lager was ich ebenfalls gerade eben bei den Koords gefunden habe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gerade noch gefunden ein Stückchen weiter eine große Spalte zwischen Brennende Steppe und Wald von Elwynn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Mai 2008)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf dem Weg noch etwas gefunden...bei 78:28 Im wald von elwynn(von brennende steppe aus hingekommen) da habe ich das hier gefunden:
> 
> Hier sieht man den langen Weg hinunter in den Wald von Elwynn
> 
> ...


und was sind nun die koords der höhle?
ah habs verstanden
aber wo fängst du an hochzuspringen?!


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> und was sind nun die koords der höhle?
> ah habs verstanden
> aber wo fängst du an hochzuspringen?!



Ja ich weiß sry musste aber erstmal meinen neuen Fund preigeben^^Hier sind die Screens:
Also unten so in der Mitte ist so ein Nebengang(breite strecke)wo viele glutworgs und ein paar drachkings sind....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann musst du zu den einen felsen gehen, der da gezeigt wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da musst du dich dann etwa so hinstelleun und dann auf den rechten vorsprung springen...von da aus einfach weiter links hochlaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...sry nochmal das es so lange gedauert hat und sry das ich im mom keine koords habe musste eben schnell off gehen weil ich jetz gleich los muss.wenn ihr noch fragen habt, ich bin heute abend wieder on bis denne

mfg

RouV3n


----------



## Kronas (30. Mai 2008)

ohne koordsnützt mir das herzlich wenig


----------



## Big Tank (30. Mai 2008)

glurack schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Kanal von Sturmwind es gibt da vieleicht ein bug wo man durch gehen kann aber sonst nix wenn ma dann nach links oder rechts gehtr ist man dann under sturm wind man munkelt aber das sollte eigentlich eine inzi in sw werden aber ich denke das haben sie weg gemacht da es sost unfair gegenüber horde wäre stop.gif und danke für die auflistung dunno.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Also warum wäre das unfair?? die Hordies haben doch auch nee Ini in der Stadt...Aber mal sehen wat noch sp kommt



Nachdem ich das gelesen hab, glaube ich du bist der Glurak auf Frostwolf der immer den /2 Channel ToT Spammt!

Außerdem die Allys haben auch ne Ini in der Stadt......Das Verlies


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das gelesen hab, glaube ich du bist der Glurak auf Frostwolf der immer den /2 Channel ToT Spammt!
> 
> Außerdem die Allys haben auch ne Ini in der Stadt......Das Verlies


Inni ist gut. In 30min durch,schlechte Beute,langweilige Encounter. Von den Quests dafür bekommt man bessere Beute als in der "Inni" selbst


----------



## Kamla (30. Mai 2008)

Weis ja nicht ob da auch scho ma jmd war(dauert zu lang den ganzen beitrag durch zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ist bei Loch Modan/Ödland.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Weil jmd meinte man kann ja auch mal bei dem gebiet rechts von der Brennenden Steppe mal vorbei schauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


außer nichts, gibts geile berge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein tiefes viereckiges loch?!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (30. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ohne koordsnützt mir das herzlich wenig



Ja sry nochmal aber wie gesagt war vorhin im Stress^^also hier nochmal die Koords in der Brennenden Steppe wo du hochspringen musst: 21:69

Wie es da aussieht zeigten ja schon meine Screens...

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (31. Mai 2008)

Ich war gestern an den Wasserfällen über Stormwind, was ich dort sehr merkwürdig fand:

Dort war ein Fischvorkommen aus dem man Friedensblumen angeln konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (31. Mai 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> *Insel Arkaz*
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wann es gepatcht wurde aber zu Release war Stormwinds
> König in den Katakomben unter der Ruine Arkaz (Düstermarschen)
> 
> ...


kann man da nicht mehr hin?
den konnte man aber ein gutes Jahr nach Release noch besuchen ^^
hab nie verstanden weshalb sie die Insel mit dem König eingebaut haben aber bisher noch keine Story dazu Gedichtet haben.
In der "alten" WOW Welt gibt es Massig Platzhalter für (noch) nicht realisierte Erweiterungen...

Vorallem auf Grim Batol und Uldum warten wohl die meisten, aber Old IF und der Emerald Dream schlummern auch schon seit Release in den WOW Daten ^^

oder wer erinnert sich nicht an das Baustellen Schild vor dem Weltenbaum in Hyjal (nachdem man sich erstmal durch das "geheime Tor" durchgestorben hatte) :-)
und immer wenn man davor stand hatte man Angst davor das einen ein GM bannt ^^

Ach Nostalgie PUR!

"*Exploration the Movie*", das war glaube ich das erste Video das WOW leaks gezeigt hatte


----------



## RouV3n (31. Mai 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich war gestern an den Wasserfällen über Stormwind, was ich dort sehr merkwürdig fand:
> 
> Dort war ein Fischvorkommen aus dem man Friedensblumen angeln konnte
> 
> ...



Jop habe ich auch schon mal gemacht und habe mich auch sehr gewundert

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (31. Mai 2008)

Oder wer erinnert sich noch an Andorhal kurz nach dem release?
Die Stadt in den den Westlichen Pestländer hatte damals noch eine Mauer und alle Gebäude standen noch... 

naja das werden wohl nur die wenigsten gesehen haben denn  etwa ein Monat? nach Release wurde die Stadt dann "Kaputt" gepatchet zu den "Ruinen von Andorhal" eben :-)

jaja die gute alte Zeit ^^


----------



## Oníshanu (31. Mai 2008)

Falls es das schon geben sollte tut mir Leid aber das habe ich gerade mal so bei meiner Schurken-Quest entdeckt.
Ist in Aszhara:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2008)

Also zum König auf der Insel gibts schon ne Story...

Also die Defias mit Vancleef als Anführer haben den im Auftrag von Onyxia entführt und auf dieser Insel da versteckt. Nur leider hat Blizzard aus den Defias und DM eine Lowie Instanz gemacht, wodurch alles in die Hosen ging. Es gibt zb auch keine Erklärung warum Onyxia in SW neben dem kinderkönig steht


----------



## Cenarias (31. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Oder wer erinnert sich noch an Andorhal kurz nach dem release?
> Die Stadt in den den Westlichen Pestländer hatte damals noch eine Mauer und alle Gebäude standen noch...
> 
> naja das werden wohl nur die wenigsten gesehen haben denn  etwa ein Monat? nach Release wurde die Stadt dann "Kaputt" gepatchet zu den "Ruinen von Andorhal" eben :-)
> ...




sreen wäre cool


----------



## Deaty (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Shots sind entstanden als ich in Winterquell mit meinem Jäger an den Rand gewandert bin, ganz im Norden am Frostsäblerfelsen ist dies möglich.

Und weil ich beim runterspringen + sterben in Westfall rausgekommen bin, bin ich einen Tag darauf gleich mal mim Mage ausgerückt (Schweben unso)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In meiner Gilde wurde ich zu dieser Zeit in keiner Zone angezeigt.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2008)

Das Tor in Azshara sollte mal Eingang zu einer Inni werden, die es aber nie gab.


----------



## Chrissian (31. Mai 2008)

Zu dem Tor in Azshara:

Innerhalb des Tores gibt es glaub ich eine riesige Feste der Furbolgs,und diese führtglaub ich auch noch zum Berg Hyjal.

Falls Blizzard sie irgendwann aufmacht,dann vielleicht für die Furbolgs als neue Rasse,oder Instanz,oder einfach eine neue Zone.

Zu dem König von Sturmwind:

Wie schon gesagt,wurde er von den Defias entführt und in den Unterirdischen Höhlen der Insel Alkaz gefangen gehalten.

Warscheinlich war zu BEginn von WOW eine Storyline dazu geplant,in der man ihn rettet,und er wieder König wird.

Aber da die Geschichte langsam immer mehr in den Hintergrund rückte,haben sie den König warscheinlich vergessen oder einfach kein Bock daraus was zu amchen.

JEdenfalls steht er da nicht mehr....

Ich könnte mir vorstellen,er steht jetzt entweder in Nordend,wo Blizz jetzt seine Story weiterführt,und wir ihn endlich in WOTLK zu sehen bekommen,oder er wurde jetzt erstmal entfernt bis sie wissen was sie mit ihm machen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukz (31. Mai 2008)

ui da oben über if wollt ich immer schon hin ^^


----------



## Gradius@PTR (31. Mai 2008)

Wo es grad um Dun'morog diskutiert, kennt ihr den Punkt in Ost-Dun'Morogh wo aufeinmal die Bildschirmnachricht kommt, das man in silithus ist?  oder die Taurenstadt unter Silithus


----------



## SonGokuKid (31. Mai 2008)

soweit ich weis könnte das tor in azshara auch der eingang zum pvp schlachtfeld für azshara sein. wurde mal geplant aber dann verworfen. mit dem wowmapviewer kann man sich dieses schlachtfeld übrigens ansehn


----------



## Möpi (31. Mai 2008)

In meinem Blog habe ich meine kleine  Website verlinkt, auf der ich alle Zonen verlinke, die man mit dem aktuellen Patch noch erreichen kann.

Weitere werden folgen, und auch Youtube Videos werde ich wohl noch hinzufügen bei den etwas schwierigeren Sachen.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (31. Mai 2008)

Möpi schrieb:


> In meinem Blog habe ich meine kleine  Website verlinkt, auf der ich alle Zonen verlinke, die man mit dem aktuellen Patch noch erreichen kann.
> 
> Weitere werden folgen, und auch Youtube Videos werde ich wohl noch hinzufügen bei den etwas schwierigeren Sachen.



Nette Seite.
Viel Mühe die ganzen Screenshots un os zu machen, bearbeiten un zu kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sommeregen (1. Juni 2008)

Es gibt auch ne Welt in Der Tiefenbahn wenn man so in der Mitte oda so abspringt und in die Wand springt landet man bei einem ?? worldboss der bis jetzt noch niucht gekillt wurde aufjedenfall is er bie mir im Atlas net drin aba kA wie er grad heißt war aba schon da. 


Nach 5minuten wurde ich dann vom Gm angeschreiben und gefragt was ich den da wolle ich sagte ich wollte Sachen erforschen er verwante mich damit und portete mich zu ihm nach if:/


----------



## CLOZEN (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verfolg den thread ja´schon von anfang an, weiter so jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (1. Juni 2008)

@Sommerregen: Ja das ist Nessy^^ 
Sehr selten kann man ihn durchs Glas entdecken,aber wenn man die nötigen Explore Kenntnise hat kann man durchs Glas rein. (Ist nicht killable)
Da sind auch noch Paar ein Naga und ein Hai.


----------



## Naphtalia (1. Juni 2008)

Ich hab da noch etwas entdeckt, vielleicht hat das mit der SW Schatzkammer zu tun:

Wenn ich aus dem AH komme, sehe ich manchmal für ganz kurze Zeit eine Rasen-/Wiesenfläche. Es ist mir noch nicht gelungen, an der richtigen Stelle stehen zu bleiben und mir das genau anzusehen. Ich nehme an, das gehört auch zu einem "geheimen Gebiet".


----------



## Naphtalia (1. Juni 2008)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> soweit ich weis könnte das tor in azshara auch der eingang zum pvp schlachtfeld für azshara sein. wurde mal geplant aber dann verworfen. mit dem wowmapviewer kann man sich dieses schlachtfeld übrigens ansehn



Ich hab das immer für einen Eingang in die Holzschlundfeste gehalten, der aus irgendwelchen Gründen verschlossen ist.


----------



## Kronas (1. Juni 2008)

Naphtalia schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch etwas entdeckt, vielleicht hat das mit der SW Schatzkammer zu tun:
> 
> Wenn ich aus dem AH komme, sehe ich manchmal für ganz kurze Zeit eine Rasen-/Wiesenfläche. Es ist mir noch nicht gelungen, an der richtigen Stelle stehen zu bleiben und mir das genau anzusehen. Ich nehme an, das gehört auch zu einem "geheimen Gebiet".


ist vllt das gebiet unter sw
mit 2.4 gabs massenhaft neue sichtbugs wo man daruntersehen kann


----------



## Hasolek (1. Juni 2008)

die bleiben leer xD


----------



## Rhokan (1. Juni 2008)

> Wo es grad um Dun'morog diskutiert, kennt ihr den Punkt in Ost-Dun'Morogh wo aufeinmal die Bildschirmnachricht kommt, das man in silithus ist? oder die Taurenstadt unter Silithus



ja kenn ich beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die höhle wo in silithus ist (oder eben in dun morogh) heißt glaub Ortells Unterschlupf oder so


----------



## Jaschka (1. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> So ich lös mal auf:
> 
> 
> Das mit dem Emerald Dream ist ein alter Hut, laut story kämpfen dort Malfurion und Cenarius gegen die wahnsinnig gewordene Ysera und der "Böse Alptraum", evtl ist der "Böse Alptraum" Deathwing?
> ...



Zum thema Emerald Dream, Ysera is nicht durchgedreht nur ihre Wächter die die Portale beschützen sollten, wahrscheinlich lässt ysera dann den Spieler in den Emerald Dream, um den Alptraum( wahrscheinlich durch archimonde oder den 3 Alten Göttern hervorgerufen) zu vernichten, damit er diesen überhaupt betreten kann.
Es sind nur zwei Aspekte durchgedreht, der blaue und der Schwarze, obwohl mir beide Sympathisch sind xD. und die Theorie das Alekstraza durchgedreht ist wurde schon widerlegt durch den link der die Story vom "Krieg der 3 Hämmer" zeigt.
Und keine Götter haben den Aspekten die Kraft oder Auftrag gegeben, das waren die Titanen,also wie sollen sie auf die Titanen aufpassen? xD
und bisher auch kein Aspekt wirklich tot. naja soviel zur story^^


----------



## Chrissian (1. Juni 2008)

Ysera ist keineswegs durchgedreht,sie hilft im Moment Malfurion und Cenarius im Smaragdgrünen Traum gegen den Albtraum (glaub ich^^)

Deathwind ist durchgedreht,ja,sein jetziger Standort ist unbekannt. Er hat glaub ich auch viele Höhlen,in Draenor und einige spekulieren er hat sich in Hyjal niedergelassen.

(Also das Hyjal,wo man früher exploren konnte und das im jetzigen Azeroth ist. Dort ist nämlich eine Höhle die aussieht wie Onyxias,aber rein kann man nicht.)

Deathwing befindet sich warscheinlich in Nordend im Dragonblight,zumindest eine seiner Höhlen.

Alexstrasza der Aspekt des Lebens wird in WotlK auftreten,im Dragonblight.

Und Malygos halt im Nexus^^

Und über Nozdormu weiß ich garnet so viel *mal wowwiki les*


----------



## Maridan (2. Juni 2008)

Naja Fakt is jetz kommt erstma Wotlk heißt es wird gegen Arthas gekämpft. Das Lässt wieder auf viele Schlussfolgerungen zu. Da Arthas ja mal Prinz von Azeroth war. Würde heißen wenn er besiegt ist könnte es sein das er ein Geheimnis verrät was uns dann wieder ins gute alte wow classic führt (aber nicht sofort). Denn jeder endboss hat immernoch ein Trumpf im Ärmel ( siehe Kealthas). Wie dem auch sei nach wotlk kommen die Südmeer Inseln danach halt der Samaragd Grüne Traum und dazwischen noch jede menge Patches zu denen man spekulieren kann. Und ich denke nachdem das alles Erledigt ist fängt die Story die bei Arthas endete wieder an. Denn es geht nunmal Schlicht und einfach um die Geschichte die sich auf/in Azeroth abspielt und Blizz würde sich selbst ins Bein Schießen wenn sie nochma so ne Art "anderen" Planeten wie die Outlands machen würden. Aber ich denke der aller aller wirklich allerletzte Endboss wird Sargeras sein oder wie der heißt^^ Un danach is die Geschichte von WoW zuende erzählt ^^ Also bleiben uns ja noch mindestens 10 Weitere Jahre WoW erhalten. (Obwohl ich solange wohl nich spielen werde)


----------



## Fluti (2. Juni 2008)

Es gibt noch ein anderes Portal, dieses befindet sich in Winterspring. Wenn man durch das dunkle Gebiet (name ist mir entfallen) Reitet, findet man am ende ein Portal vor diesem sich ein Tor befindet. 

Man könnte fast glauben das dies ein Zugang zum Mount Hyjal ist.


----------



## Trojabombe (2. Juni 2008)

maiorkoenig schrieb:


> es gibt noch nen instanz eingang der mir mal aufgefalen is und noch nicht frei geschalten is und zwar im süden von winterquell is so ein grüner instanzeingang wie bei raids immer wenn man die karte aktiviert steht dort neben winterquell Hyjal ich hoff ma des kommt mit dem addon


Wohl kaum, da es bereits eine Hyjal instans gibt... HDZ3: Hyjal of the Past

Wenn Archimonde tot is, gibt es da ja nix mehr zu holen^^


----------



## Trojabombe (2. Juni 2008)

Thimment schrieb:


> Und die Welt is schutzlos und geht zu Grunde LOL. Ich weis nit ob du Wc3 gespielt hast aber hätte Archimond den Weltbaum erreicht were alles hin gewesen und damals war schon kein Drache da um zu helfen,die Sterbliche Völker können sich gut alleine Wehren wie man sieht.



1. Archimonde hat den Weltenbaum erreicht
2. Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde der Baum auf einem,von Illidan mit Magie versuchtem verseuchtem Teich geschaffen. Es ging Archimonde eher darum die Brennende Legion, Kil'Jaeden und Sargeras zum beschwören.

Btw. sind nur die N811en vom Baum abhängig.


----------



## dedektiv (2. Juni 2008)

also bei uldum bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die geöffnet wird und was da hinter ist ? man die gibts schon seid ich tanaris kenne .


----------



## Amathaon (2. Juni 2008)

Möpi schrieb:


> In meinem Blog habe ich meine kleine  Website verlinkt, auf der ich alle Zonen verlinke, die man mit dem aktuellen Patch noch erreichen kann.
> 
> Weitere werden folgen, und auch Youtube Videos werde ich wohl noch hinzufügen bei den etwas schwierigeren Sachen.




schade dass die meisten sachen so nich mehr funzen werden nach dem patch ;(


----------



## Shiro Firerage (2. Juni 2008)

Es gibt eine qreihe um den König die auch mit irgendeinem Patch weitergeführt wurde.
Die qreihe endet in der nähe der Insel wo der König sonst war und zwar redete man dort von einer wertvollen Fracht der Defias die verloren gegangen ist als das Schiff das diese Fracht transpotierte gesunken ist.
Die Fracht ist also verloren gegangen ; ) in dem WoW Comic taucht ein junger Mann auf der an einen Strand in Durotar gespült wurde (gar nich so weit weg von der Insel wo der König war ;D).
Dieser junge Mann hat auch seine Erinnerungen verloren, im laufe des Comic sieht man auch stellenweise Erinnerungen des Mannes zb das er als Kinde in einer brennenden Stadt steht (brennendes SW im 1. Krieg wo die Orcs angegriffen haben) oder eine Erinnerung auf einem Schiff wo vor ihm ein alter Mann steht der auf die Beschreibung von Anduin Lothar passt ; ) (jetzt stellt sich die schockierende Frage wer der junge Mann wohl ist wa ;D).
Ony mischt sich unter den namen Prestor (wie zuvor auch ihr Vater Deathwing) in die Politischen angelegenheiten der "sterblichen" ein um sie zu manipulieren und Hass unter den Völkern zu schürren.


----------



## Mr. Lich (2. Juni 2008)

hyjal (ich meine natürlich nicht die instanz, die in der vergangenheit spielt^^) is auch noch geschlossen.
ich war mal irgendwann vor BC durch bugusing(was nun weggepatched wurde) dort und die gegend sieht dort echt nicht schlecht aus (nein ich war noch nie in hdz3, aber in "heute" siehts da ja auch en bisschen anders aus als sie in der raid-inze aussieht). es gibt dort u.a eine höhle, die genau so aussieht, wie ony´s hort, ein verbranntes, kraterähnliches gebiet und natürlich auch den zerstörten weltenbaum.

leider kann ich euch keine screens posten, da ich meinen pc inzwischen wieder einige male formatiert habe^^


----------



## Wyall (2. Juni 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> hyjal (ich meine natürlich nicht die instanz, die in der vergangenheit spielt^^) is auch noch geschlossen.
> ich war mal irgendwann vor BC durch bugusing(was nun weggepatched wurde) dort und die gegend sieht dort echt nicht schlecht aus (nein ich war noch nie in hdz3, aber in "heute" siehts da ja auch en bisschen anders aus als sie in der raid-inze aussieht). es gibt dort u.a eine höhle, die genau so aussieht, wie ony´s hort, ein verbranntes, kraterähnliches gebiet und natürlich auch den zerstörten weltenbaum.
> 
> leider kann ich euch keine screens posten, da ich meinen pc inzwischen wieder einige male formatiert habe^^



Konnte man da vor BC hin oder geht das immer noch? Auf der Karte kann man sich das schließlich nicht angucken...


----------



## Sheeria (2. Juni 2008)

Nein man kommt nicht mehr auf normalen Wege ( Winterspring und Co ) nach Hyjal.

Wenn du es versuchst, scheiterst du an einer unsichtbaren Wand und wirst wegteleportiert. Außerdem würde ich davon abraten, es überhaupt zu versuchen wenn du an deinem Account hängst.


----------



## Chrissian (2. Juni 2008)

Früher gings das Gebiet is echt cool. (Zum Beispiel gibts da auch ne kleine Nachtelfen Ruine auf ner Klippe,wo man runterspringen kann,mit leichtem Flug landet man dann irgendwo in Auberdine im Meer^^)

Aber leider (-.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gehts nicht mehr,also es geht schon,wenn man sich n bisschen anstrengt,aber sobald man das Gebiet betritt bekommt man einen Debuff der einen wegportet und dann dauerts auch net mehr lang bis sich ein Gm meldet.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr bei Dun Morogh bei Gnomeregan vorne draussen beim 15. Haus nach links 3 weiter oben und dann ein bisschen links auf das Haus springt und anschliessend durch die Felswand, alndet ihr "über" Gnomeregan. Da ist nur ein leerer "Raum" "ohne" Wände.


----------



## Wyall (2. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Früher gings das Gebiet is echt cool. (Zum Beispiel gibts da auch ne kleine Nachtelfen Ruine auf ner Klippe,wo man runterspringen kann,mit leichtem Flug landet man dann irgendwo in Auberdine im Meer^^)
> 
> Aber leider (-.-
> 
> ...



Ist das mit dem IF Landeplatz genauso oder kommt man da "ohne Probleme"(mit GMs) hin. Gibt ja einige Vids wie das geht


----------



## Loratius (2. Juni 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder in der Tiefenbahn, beim "Aquariumteil":

Gnomtaucher beim öffnen einer Schatztruhe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tiefseehai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Trommelwirbel* Unsere gute alte Nessy!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WINDoSt (2. Juni 2008)

Wyall schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem IF Landeplatz genauso oder kommt man da "ohne Probleme"(mit GMs) hin. Gibt ja einige Vids wie das geht




Ich war da schon einige Male und es hat sich noch nie ein GM gemeldet. Man kommt da von Loch Modan aus hin, ist eine kleine Hüpforgie.


----------



## Wyall (2. Juni 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Ich war da schon einige Male und es hat sich noch nie ein GM gemeldet. Man kommt da von Loch Modan aus hin, ist eine kleine Hüpforgie.



Aber wenn sich dann einer meldet, wird man direkt gebannt? und wenn ja perm oder af Zeit?


----------



## Loratius (2. Juni 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Ich war da schon einige Male und es hat sich noch nie ein GM gemeldet. Man kommt da von Loch Modan aus hin, ist eine kleine Hüpforgie.



Ich wollte da auch mal hoch, aber ich habs irgendwie nicht geschafft da in loch modan hochzukommen,
wurde der weg mit einem patch weggemacht?


----------



## Chrissian (2. Juni 2008)

Ne If flughafen kann man ohne den debuff hin^^

Such ma unter YOutube gibt eigentlich 2 möglichkeitne die ich immer genutzt habe:

1 mal vor ironforge,da gibts ja diesen weg der nach links führt wenn du aus der stadt kommst. da musst du mit leichtem fall es auf die klippen schaffen.

Oder aber gibts noch den Weg in Loch Modan aber such eifnach mal.

Übrigens lohnt es sich auch einen Blick auf den Gipfel des Berges von Ironforge zu legen.
Man muss nur den Berg hoch und hoch da ist ne Fahne^^

Man kann es auch schaffen auf das Tor von ironforge zu kommen,das hab ich zb immer gemacht und von oben allis abgeschossen (aber tut das lieber nicht da meldet sich dann schnell n gm^^)


----------



## Deaty (2. Juni 2008)

Loratius schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder in der Tiefenbahn, beim "Aquariumteil":
> 
> Gnomtaucher beim öffnen einer Schatztruhe:
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr, wollte das schon immer mal genauer betrachten ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. Juni 2008)

> Übrigens lohnt es sich auch einen Blick auf den Gipfel des Berges von Ironforge zu legen.
> Man muss nur den Berg hoch und hoch da ist ne Fahne^^



Man kann von dort sogar den Blackrock sehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wyall (2. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Ne If flughafen kann man ohne den debuff hin^^
> 
> Such ma unter YOutube gibt eigentlich 2 möglichkeitne die ich immer genutzt habe:
> 
> ...



Letzte Frage denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt man da zu Fuß hin oder braucht man ein Mount, wenn ja 60% oder 100%. Anmerkung, bin Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (2. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MUUOJnpSsTY

Aber ich weiß nicht wie sihc das mit dem Walljumpen seit dem Patch verändert hat,vielleicht ist e snicht mehr möglich ka


----------



## Boddakiller (2. Juni 2008)

JO is schon echt Lustig was Blizzard so alles eingebaut hat und nicht benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vieles davon kommt sicher noch mit soäteren erweiteungen. Is immer wieder faszinierend. Wie viele andren war ich schon Pre BC in Hyjal und HdZ und hab mir gedacht das komt bestimmt mit nem Content Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (2. Juni 2008)

Der Azshara Krater kommt glaube ich mit WotLK


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (2. Juni 2008)

Loratius schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder in der Tiefenbahn, beim "Aquariumteil":
> 
> Gnomtaucher beim öffnen einer Schatztruhe:
> 
> ...





wie kommt man dahin? also genau? ^^


----------



## Exaizo (2. Juni 2008)

Auf dem Hyjal-Berg in der "Gegenwart" war ich schon auf meinem Privatserver. Sieht alles fast genauso aus wie in hdz3!


----------



## WINDoSt (2. Juni 2008)

SolitaryAngel666 schrieb:


> wie kommt man dahin? also genau? ^^



In der Tiefenbahn aussteigen. Zu den Mobs im Wasser kommt man aber nicht.


----------



## Loratius (2. Juni 2008)

SolitaryAngel666 schrieb:


> wie kommt man dahin? also genau? ^^



Ganz einfach:
Tiefenbahn (für Allianz) ist doch zwischen Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede und da gehst du rein und springst während der fahrt ab, wenn du bei dem "Aquarium" bist. Dann warten, und schon kommt irgendwann Nessy oder ein hai, oder ein Gnomtaucher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fertig


----------



## Hinack (2. Juni 2008)

Exaizo schrieb:


> Auf dem Hyjal-Berg in der "Gegenwart" war ich schon auf meinem Privatserver. Sieht alles fast genauso aus wie in hdz3!


Villeicht liegt das daran, dass es das selbe gebiet ist?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (2. Juni 2008)

Loratius schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Tiefenbahn (für Allianz) ist doch zwischen Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede und da gehst du rein und springst während der fahrt ab, wenn du bei dem "Aquarium" bist. Dann warten, und schon kommt irgendwann Nessy oder ein hai, oder ein Gnomtaucher!
> 
> 
> ...




und wo ich abspringe is egal? 
Na später mal nachschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke euch


----------



## -Ratteronkel- (2. Juni 2008)

Also soweit mir bekannt ist ist das damalige ProgrammierTeam von Blizzard gegangen was die Instanzen angefangen hat!
Das neue ProgammierTeam wollte die des alten Teams nicht weiter machen , und machten so ihre eigenen Instanzen schauplätze usw............
Da es schlecht aussehen würde wenn man diese Plätze rausnehmen würde , lies man sie einfach so unvollendet stehen wie sie beim Wechsel der Team waren!



Soweit meine Informationen!

Ps.Find ich aber echt schade !!


----------



## -Josh- (2. Juni 2008)

Um nochmal auf das Azshara"kampffeld" zurück zu führen.
Das sollten erste Versuche sein PvP umzusetzen, doch dann entschied man sich (scheinbar) für instanzierte BG´s um, aber die Versuche wurden nicht rausgepatcht (warum auch?).

PS: ich habe zu beginn des threads ausführlich mitgelesen, aber mitlerweile nicht mehr wirklich, deshalb weis ich nicht ob es schon eine Antwort wie meine gibt. !! bitte keine flames !! <.<

MfG JTFroxx


----------



## phamo (2. Juni 2008)

Wegen den Vermutungen der verbindungen von wegen der Insel und dem Flugpunkt...ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man als Allianzer von ironforge und Menithil (oder nur Menithil) nach Nordend kommt..laut den F&F Alpha Patch Notes !



mfg


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oiteYML8Zlc&...feature=related Beim stöbern in Youtube gefunden.

Noch eine Bitte kann mir wer bitte Infos zu einem Gebäude über Goldhain geben!? Vielleicht kennt ihr des Video wo zwei Lvl 1er Menschen von einem riesigem Komplex der über Goldhain schwebt runterspringen?!

Edit:       http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PJg2bYcJ--w   Das Video mein ich.


----------



## WINDoSt (2. Juni 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oiteYML8Zlc&...feature=related Beim stöbern in Youtube gefunden.
> 
> Noch eine Bitte kann mir wer bitte Infos zu einem Gebäude über Goldhain geben!? Vielleicht kennt ihr des Video wo zwei Lvl 1er Menschen von einem riesigem Komplex der über Goldhain schwebt runterspringen?!
> 
> Edit:       http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PJg2bYcJ--w   Das Video mein ich.



Zitat des Videoposters auf youtube:
I replaced the model of the Inn with that of (what I thought at the time was) Karazhan. Turns out its actually the Tower of Azora or whatever it is. This video was taken before BC was even out.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (2. Juni 2008)

Du Sprichts mir aus Der seele !!!!

Die Orte kenne ich fast alle  und ich schätz das die meinsten neu Instanzen werden wie Kara für 80 ( Grim Balto oder Uldum )

Ich offe Uldum wird so war wie AQ ^^ Da is ja auch so ein Bigges Tor davor!!!!

Ein Neues BG wär auch nice mit Flugmodi etc.


----------



## lauser (3. Juni 2008)

schon eigtl überall gewesen, gibt noch irgendwo screenshots

ps gm-island ging wirklich mal auf live realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Loratius schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Tiefenbahn (für Allianz) ist doch zwischen Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede und da gehst du rein und springst während der fahrt ab, wenn du bei dem "Aquarium" bist. Dann warten, und schon kommt irgendwann Nessy oder ein hai, oder ein Gnomtaucher!
> 
> 
> ...



An der Tiefenbahn entlang gibts auch eine Art Laufsteg. Du kannst in einem Endbahnhof loslaufen, unterwegs das Aquarium betrachten und dann in die andere Station weiterlaufen.


----------



## Wyall (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> An der Tiefenbahn entlang gibts auch eine Art Laufsteg. Du kannst in einem Endbahnhof loslaufen, unterwegs das Aquarium betrachten und dann in die andere Station weiterlaufen.



Da haste aber auch nen Nachmittag dran zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novok (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch eine Instanz, welche zur Zeit noch geschlossen ist entdeckt.
Und zwar ist sie in WINTERQUELL in einer der höhlen bei den Dämonen im südlichen teil. Dort ist hinter einem Steingittertor ein Instnazoprtal zu sehen.
Stand da neulich mal vor als ich mich verlaufen hatte.

Nein ich meine nicht das Hyjal dingens...das welches ich meine ist gaaanz tief drinnen im Dämonengebiet. Fast an der Südlichsten Spitze.


----------



## poTTo (3. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube ich weis welches du meinst, hab letztens meiner Freundin dort beim questen geholfen. Müsste bei diesen Elite Riesen sein wo man ja 4 Splitter sammeln soll. Ja da ist ein riesengroßes Tor im Berg und sogar ein Portalstein steht davor *oO* was das noch werden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab leider kein escreenies o.ä gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist Hyjal steht aber nur 20 mal im Thread und sollte man eigentlich kennen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominoblue (Anetheron) (3. Juni 2008)

Ich muss sagen das hört sich alles interesant an 
ich hatte zwar jetzt nicht die zeit alles zu lesen, werde dies aber nachholen wenn ich kann

Was ich noch nicht gelesen habe ist das Gebiet Quel´Thalas
Ich weiss das die BLutelfen Startgebiete unter diesem Namen stehen, aber man kann auf einem zweiten Weg in ein Gebiet das auch so heißt.
Wenn man im Hinterland an der Küste nach Norden schwimmt und sich immer am Berg hält kommt man in das Gebiet.(Man kann auch von Tirisfal hinter dem Kloster langschwimmen)


ich habe mal meine screens beigefügt(hoffe das des so richtig war)

DIe FOtos zeigen einen kleinen Ort an der Küste obwohl ich laut meiner Karte mitten in den Geisterlanden stand(aber halt mittendrin und dann an einer Küste)^^


----------



## waldy200 (3. Juni 2008)

Dominoblue schrieb:


> DIe FOtos zeigen einen kleinen Ort an der Küste obwohl ich laut meiner Karte mitten in den Geisterlanden stand(aber halt mittendrin und dann an einer Küste)^^



ja das liegt daran, weil die startgebiete der BC-rassen instanziert sind. darum geht man auch durch ein instanzportal, wenn man von geisterlande in die pestlaender geht. 

bin da auch mal langgeschwommen. die reaktionen auf meinen aufenthaltsort in der gilde waren lustig ^


----------



## poTTo (3. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nicht wenn man WOW 2005 nur bis lvl 42 gespielt hat, dann aufgehört und kurz vor BC erst wieder neue eingestiegen ist <-- siehe meine Buffed.profil

Und leider bin ich noch nicht all zu weit gekommen mit lesen grade mal Seite 5 und es interessiert einen doch was als aktuellstes grad geschrieben steht und dann antwortet man auch dementsprechend *grins*

Naja und selber bin ich grad mal beim T4 bei also noch meilenweit weg vom Hyjal :/


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (6. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,

wurde ja ganz schön viel geschrieben hier - in der zeit als ich verreist war ^^

also um mal wieder einigen neuen eine übersicht zu geben hier eine
leicht veraltete liste meiner erreichten ziele

Liste

und hier ein link zu meiner explorer karte, die meine aufgedeckten gebiete zeigt

Karte

ich denke, dass sich damit einige fragen beantworten lassen


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Schattenfee (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ja auch so ein verrückter Freizeit-Explorer und hab mit meinen Chars schon einiges entdeckt.

Vor 2 Jahren war ich noch ungeübt und nur ziemlich leicht begehbare Orte besucht
- old ZG (bis heute einer meiner Lieblingsplätze, weil ich es da herrlich finde)
- HdZ (die ja noch nicht offen waren)
- Hyjal mit allen Besonderenheiten wie Inzeneingang, Baustellenschild etc.
Danach habe ich wieder aufgehört, weil ich halt noch extrem ungeübt war aber auch niemanden hatte, der es mir beibringen konnte. ^^

Nach nem Jahr hat mich dann aber das Fieber wieder gepackt und ich hab wieder weitergemacht. ^^
Die Liste ist jetzt chronologisch, da ich mich an den Screenshots orientiere. Bin nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, mal aufzuschreiben, wo ich schon war. *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Tauren-Farm unter Silithus, mit aufm Weg natürlich auch die Höhle mitgenommen
- auf den Elwynn-Fällen
- unter SW
- Newmans Landing
- Gilneas (was ne Kletterpartie ... später hab ich erfahren, dass es noch nen leichteren Weg reingibt *grr*)
- die Höhle im Osten Mulgors, wo man als Hordler immer drüber fliegt -> daraufhin so ziemlich die ganze Bergkette abgegrast und noch nen kleines Taurenhäuschen mit Lagerfeuer und tollem Ausblick
- die Gruft bei Kara (Pflichtbesuch!!!)
- nochmal Old ZG (hätte sich ja inzwischen was ändern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- unter OG und dann auch ausversehen RFA uninstanziert (mit nem fiesen Loch, welches dich unter die Welt bringt)
- apropo: diverese Male unfreiwillig unter der Welt ^^
- das Dorf der tanzenden Trolle
- Steinkrallengebirge - das Goblindorf, nen ruhigen See, irgendwelche Elfenbauten, ne Höhle wo man mit Kameraveränderung hinter die Wand schauen kann etc.
- westliches Tirisfal
- das gesamte Gebiet über der Thoriumspitze
- brennende Steppe, dort bei den Elitezwergen - obwohl ich echt oft dort war, hatte ich nie das Glück, die zu sehen
- IF-Flughafen, von dort mich in den Tunnel mähen lassen - geplantes Ziel war eigentlich unter IF zu kommen, bin aber zu dämlich gesprungen und war mal wieder unter der Welt ^^
- Über UC mit Standardsprung und -tod in die Stadt hinein (ja, ich gebs zu, eigentlich wollt ich nen Deckenbalken erwischen, aber naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Quel Thalas
und noch eine weitere Kleinigkeiten, von denen ich keinen Screen gemacht habe und ich mich nun nicht mehr erinnern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich mir allerdings die Liste von Brandolf anschaue, dann hab ich noch nen weiten Weg vor mir. ^^ Wobei ich befürchte, dass ganz ganz viele Orte nun nicht mehr begehbar sind.

Was mich besonders reizt sind folgende Orte:
- der Tempel im Süden der Geisterlande -> oft, sehr sehr oft probiert, aber wohl keine Chance mehr hinzukommen, oder kennt wer nen funktionierenden Weg?
- endlich mal in den Süden von AQ (wenigstens das dürfte noch gehen ^^)
- Old Ironforge (wenn doch nur die Allys nicht wären ... ^^)
- im Sumpfland diesen See - kann mir da einer nen Weg erklären oder ist das auch nicht mehr möglich?

Noch ne Frage an Brandolf zwecks der Liste:


> - geheimnisvolles Horn in der Felswand (auch in diesem Gebiet)


Wo soll das in Mulgore sein? O_o


----------



## darkmillenium (11. Juni 2008)

Hi

ich finde solche Sachen auch immer total interessant und spannend^^. Habe mich mittlerweile selber dran gemacht Sachen zu entdecken (auch solche die schon entdeckt wurden^^).

Kann mir erst zwei Orte zu gute schreiben:

- Das "geheime" Troll Dorf
- Der Azshara Krater (laut FuBar Addon Der einsame Grat)

Habe vom Azshara Krater ein Vid gemacht welches ich hier gerne posten würde, damit jeder, der es möchte, sehen kann wie es da aussieht.

Mein Vid vom Azshara Krater

Ist zwar nicht besonderns gut das Video aber man sollte schon was erkennen können.

mfg


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (11. Juni 2008)

Schattenfee schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage an Brandolf zwecks der Liste:
> 
> Wo soll das in Mulgore sein? O_o



ganz einfach, wenn du vom brachland her nach mulgor reitest, musst noch im brachland den
linken berg überqueren, vielleicht gibts auch einen weg von mulgor aus.

ich denke aber es wird nach dem walljumnerv recht schwer sein, dort hin zu kommen.

ach ja ganz in der nähe ist ein taurenzelt und eine leere höhle

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Elito (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, und zwar: Im Immersangwald (Startgebiet der Blutelfen) gibt es eine Trollstadt im Osten, die ähnlich aussieht wie Zul Aman. Ich glaub sie heisst tor watha oder so. Ich bin einmal mit einem Twink dahingelaufen und ich konnte durch den vordereingang einen Instanzenstrudel sehen und einen dahinterliegenden Altar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## phamo (11. Juni 2008)

Wieso hatteste ekinen Screen davon gemacht ? o_o


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (11. Juni 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, und zwar: Im Immersangwald (Startgebiet der Blutelfen) gibt es eine Trollstadt im Osten, die ähnlich aussieht wie Zul Aman. Ich glaub sie heisst tor watha oder so. Ich bin einmal mit einem Twink dahingelaufen und ich konnte durch den vordereingang einen Instanzenstrudel sehen und einen dahinterliegenden Altar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tor' wartha - wird irgendwann mal eine wie ich denke nachfolgeinstanz nach zul 'aman.
ich war schon dahinter und man kommt genausoweit wie bei zul 'aman vor dessen eröffnung.
d.h. dort wo die eigentliche instanz beginnt hört beim weltserver die welt auf.
mit einem kleinen trick erreicht man das östliche ende der welt vom blutelfenstartgebiet.

ach ja der eingangsbreich sieht genauso aus wie der von zul'aman, also wer sehen möchte
wie es hinter tor'wartha aussieht kann auch einfach zul' aman betreten ^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## CLOZEN (29. Juni 2008)

Quote from Blizzard staffRaids & Dungeons

Sunwell Plateau is the last content patch before the expansion release.
There isn't any plan to nerf Kil'jaeden right now, he's intended to be the last boss before the expansion and is meant to be hard. 
Raiding armor sets and PvP rewards sets will look different and won't share the same model anymore in Wrath of the Lich King.

Uldum was on the original list of dungeons to be added to Wrath of the Lich King but right now it's still unsure if we'll see it or not. 


http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=9454.0
is zwar ein sehr alter thread aber  uldum wird mit wotlk geöffnet siehe


----------



## DarkMoskito (12. Juli 2008)

kommt da noch was will mehr lesen^^


----------



## Otama (12. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde weil ich keine lust hab mir 38 Seiten voll mit Posts durchzulesen aber eigentlich war auch geplant die Instanz Mount Hyjal in das leere Land östlich vom Teufelswald und nördlich vom Eschental einzufügen aber dann hat sich Blizzard doch für das Prinzip der Höhlen der Zeit entschieden


----------



## Næxt (12. Juli 2008)

keine Ahnung obs schon jemand gesagt hat,^^ aber da gibts doch so ne insel östlich der düstermarschen, da rennen viele elite naga und hydras rum. ein paar drachen sind auch da xD weiß einer was da ist?


MfG Næxt


----------



## Nyscha (12. Juli 2008)

Da war doch damals irgendwas mit dem König von Stormwind oda ?
Der wurde da Gefangen gehalten.


----------



## Terratec (12. Juli 2008)

Da ist der König von Stormwind gefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich würde keinem Empfehlen das Haus mit den Dienern von Weavel zu betreten. Weavel himself hat nämlich einen ganz gemeinen Mindcontroll. Und den bekommt man so leicht nicht mehr runter -.-"


----------



## Arkoras (12. Juli 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Da ist der König von Stormwind gefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, nach 3min verschwindet der debuff wieder und weavil zerhackt einen^^
vor bc hat sich mal eine grp den spaß erlaubt und jaina und weavil nach og gezogen, weavil hatte sogar die kontrolle über die kampfmeister übernommen wodurch die nochmal nen dmg schub bekamen


----------



## Arikros (12. Juli 2008)

Also hinter diese Riesentor im Silberwald zu kommen ist möglich. Da wäre zum Beispiel ein Video....[post="0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsDVSjB_Ntc[/post] oder hier ein paar Screens als Beweis.....


----------



## Arikros (12. Juli 2008)

sry war ein doppelpost, /delete pls


----------



## Psyro (29. Juli 2008)

http://nogg-aholic.blogspot.com/2006/02/wh...e-reason-8.html dort sieht man auch vieles was in der Alpha mal war und wieder weggemacht wurde.


----------



## antileet (29. Juli 2008)

also ich persönlich fänd ein insel-addon ganz gut... leute die wc3 gezockt haben, werden sich bestimmt an die inseln bei der nachtelfen kampagne erinnern (wc3 tft aber nur)... das wär ma spannend und als neues "mount" könnt man sich n boot holen und hin und her schippern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mdattr (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

> Also hinter diese Riesentor im Silberwald zu kommen ist möglich. Da wäre zum Beispiel ein Video....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsDVSjB_Ntc oder hier ein paar Screens als Beweis.....



Geh mal kurz vor 21:00 nach Lohenscheit (das Dorf in der nähe), die verwandeln sich um neun uhr alle in werwölfe^^

Für mich wird das entdecken so langsam fast langweilig, ich kenn so ziemlich jeden noch erreichbaren ort (und dank Farsight auch unerreichbare)
Hat jemand was neues? : /


----------



## Grimdhoul (8. August 2008)

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/8095/16...WoWworldmap.jpg

find ich sehr nett ... und auch das unterwasser instanzentor ....


----------



## Avenenera (8. August 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich noch das gesicht im Felsen im Vorgebirge ^^? 

ich muss zugeben der selstamste exploitausflug war hinter den Hintereingang nach Strath. Dort ist zwar die Welt aus aber ich bin nicht nach Norden sondern süden gefallen. Klarerweise tod und als Geist nochmal rein. Als ich dann in nem Wasser ca. 300m unter dem HINTERLAND festhing musst mich ein GM rausfischen ^^.

@ Grim das ist kein Instanzportal das ist der Mahlstrom. Ein riesiger über 10.000 Jahre alter Wirbel der bei der Zerstörung der Quelle der entstanden ist.


----------



## Androhirim (8. August 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> keine Ahnung obs schon jemand gesagt hat,^^ aber da gibts doch so ne insel östlich der düstermarschen, da rennen viele elite naga und hydras rum. ein paar drachen sind auch da xD weiß einer was da ist?
> 
> 
> MfG Næxt



Da is Dr Weavil daheim, Questboss für die Zepterquest (AQ)
Außerdem wurde bis vor einiger Zeit der König von Stormwind dort gefangengehalten.



Novok schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine Instanz, welche zur Zeit noch geschlossen ist entdeckt.
> Und zwar ist sie in WINTERQUELL in einer der höhlen bei den Dämonen im südlichen teil. Dort ist hinter einem Steingittertor ein Instnazoprtal zu sehen.
> Stand da neulich mal vor als ich mich verlaufen hatte.
> 
> Nein ich meine nicht das Hyjal dingens...das welches ich meine ist gaaanz tief drinnen im Dämonengebiet. Fast an der Südlichsten Spitze.



Das is trotzdem das Hyjal Tor
da unten gibts sonst keins


----------



## Athazo (17. August 2008)

Was mich interessieren würde ist, was es mit dem Portal *IN* Hyjal auf sich hat:

[attachment=4341:WoWScrnS...8_194124.jpg]


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (17. August 2008)

Athazo schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde ist, was es mit dem Portal *IN* Hyjal auf sich hat:
> 
> [attachment=4341:WoWScrnS...8_194124.jpg]


vllt wird da noch was freigeschaltet oder da war etwas geplant, ne instanz in ner instanz :O


----------



## Athazo (17. August 2008)

Nochwas: Kennt ihr die Geschichte mit dem Geitsheiler und dass uns Blizzard damit manipulieren will?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NgLbGsUS-ls&...feature=related

Schaut's euch an.


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

Athazo schrieb:


> Nochwas: Kennt ihr die Geschichte mit dem Geitsheiler und dass uns Blizzard damit manipulieren will?
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NgLbGsUS-ls&...feature=related
> 
> Schaut's euch an.



davon gibt es schon nen Thread wo drüber gesprochen wurde


----------



## Zommbie (17. August 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> -simion
> 
> da war ich letztens : p
> Und das sind die Screens:
> ...



die insel gehört zu der AQ eröffnungs quest reihe, da muss der eine hin der die quest macht um auf der insel in einem erde haufen ein quest item looten.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

Zommbie schrieb:


> die insel gehört zu der AQ eröffnungs quest reihe, da muss der eine hin der die quest macht um auf der insel in einem erde haufen ein quest item looten.



jopp, stimmt, aber erwarte nicht, dass das die Leute wissen die erst mit BC gekommen sind bzw. sich für die Öffnungs-Q nicht interessierten. Ich finde, dass es das tollste Event war, dass es jemals in WoW gab!


----------



## Athazo (17. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> davon gibt es schon nen Thread wo drüber gesprochen wurde


Am Rang kannst du sicherlich erkennen dass ich bis vor einem Tag nicht wirklich im Forum Aktiv war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (17. August 2008)

Ich hab auch versucht auf die Tanaris-Insel zu kommen, in Grim Batol war ich, ich war bei Uldum, ich war hinter dem Tor im Silberwald(Gilneas) und ich war sogar im Luftfeld!


----------



## Athazo (17. August 2008)

Weiß nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde, aber in Sturmwind gibts einen "unsichtbaren" Turm. Hab da mal ein Video gesehen, mal schaun ob ichs finde....


----------



## chiaxoxo (17. August 2008)

> Was mich interessieren würde ist, was es mit dem Portal IN Hyjal auf sich hat:
> 
> 
> Verkleinert 93%
> Angehängtes Bild



Das kenn ich auch,als ich noch vor 2 Jahren da war   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke das ist entweder der eingang zu den "Barrow Dens",wo Illidan 10.000 jahre lang gefangen war,oder es ist diese Höhle wo der schwarze drachenschwarm sich ausbreitet,und keiner weiß woher.

Durch den drachenschädel ist es wohl eher zweiteres,und spekuliert wird auch,dass Deathwing sich da drin aufhält. Sein Ziel ist es ja,seinen schwarm wieder auszubauen.


----------



## Leitungswasser (17. August 2008)

ich hab bei seite 14 aufgehört zu lesen um die frage zu beantworten, was sich hinter dem großen portal in den kanälen von sw (net der turm und net das verlies) befindet: sehr sehr wahrscheinlich isses der durchgang zum hafen von sturmwind, von dem man in WotLK (net Wras of the litschking wie es in der buffed-show immer gesagt wird^^) nach northrend reist.


----------



## the Huntress (17. August 2008)

Leitungswasser schrieb:


> ich hab bei seite 14 aufgehört zu lesen um die frage zu beantworten, was sich hinter dem großen portal in den kanälen von sw (net der turm und net das verlies) befindet: sehr sehr wahrscheinlich isses der durchgang zum hafen von sturmwind, von dem man in WotLK (net Wras of the litschking wie es in der buffed-show immer gesagt wird^^) nach northrend reist.



Das stimmt nicht. Für den Hafen wurde/wird ein extra Durchgang gesprengt. Außerdem zeigt das Tor nicht in Richtung Küste.


----------



## Maltztrunk (19. August 2008)

geht exploiten noch? und wie kommt man auf den elwyn wasserfall??


----------



## Smoleface (19. August 2008)

Schwierig, da Walljumping generft worden ist. 

Ich denke aber diese Höhle in Dun Morogh wo man dann in Silithus ist oder das Trolldorf sind Abschlussarbeiten der Blizzardazubis. Evt. machen jetzt die neuen Azubis ihre Abschlussarbeiten unter Wasser wo man recht schwer kommt. Wer weiss =)? 

Grüsse


----------



## Kronas (19. August 2008)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> geht exploiten noch? und wie kommt man auf den elwyn wasserfall??


südosten in dun morogh ist ein see
bissl östlich davon dann man berg hoch

30 minuten laufen (mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
man ist da

vorm wasser ist noch ne einbuchtung

mit noggerfogger + mount drüberfliegen


----------



## Scriptwyrm (19. August 2008)

An der Spitze von Karazhan ist ein Instanzportal ... 2 Greifen und ein Tor das komische Geräusche beim öffnen macht.
Die Tore findet man auch in der Morgan's Plot Crypta

PS: kein Spieler kann das Ingame sehen (die Greifen am KaraTurm) ... in die Crypta hingegen kommt man mit ein FearExploit


----------



## Smoleface (19. August 2008)

Fernsicht?


----------



## Scriptwyrm (19. August 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Fernsicht?


PrivatServer


----------



## Plaigor (19. August 2008)

Ich weiß net ob schon geasagt oder eher geschrieben wurde aber wenn man beim thandolübergang zwischen sumpfland und ahratihochland runter hüpft und dann am ahratihochland entlang richting hinterland also nach oben schwimmt ist dort ein kleines stück land vo sehr viele bauernfelder drauf sind und eine stadt und auf en feldern laufen kleine lv 5 zwerge mit allipvp symbol rum und sonnst sind da neue tiere die auf dem feld samen aufpicken und zwar raben also könnt ja mal hingehen oder wenn wer was darüber weiß hier reinschreiben dort kann auch jeder hin man muss alerdings 5 min schwimmen und sehr na am rand da sonst der erschöpfungsbalen kommt wenn ich auf die ahratikarte geht seht ihr auch hinter den bergen auf der rechten seite noch ein stück land


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. August 2008)

Scriptwyrm schrieb:


> An der Spitze von Karazhan ist ein Instanzportal ... 2 Greifen und ein Tor das komische Geräusche beim öffnen macht.
> Die Tore findet man auch in der Morgan's Plot Crypta
> 
> PS: kein Spieler kann das Ingame sehen (die Greifen am KaraTurm) ... in die Crypta hingegen kommt man mit ein FearExploit




also die greifen habe ich gesehen und ich bin sogar mit der fernsicht in den turm rein um zu sehen wo es hingeht
leider in beiden richtungen eine sackgasse

auch in der gruft war ich schon

und das alles auf einem liveserver  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.s.: fernsicht ist des explorers freund, wobei ich sagen muss vor dem bösen patch wollte ich immer alles selbst aktiv
mit meinen char ereichen und nicht passiv mit einer fähigkeit


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. August 2008)

ach ja hab da ein neues/altes geheimnis 

in lohenscheidt verwandeln sich die einwohner um 21 uhr in worgs 
hordler kennen diesen vorgang eher als allies aber 

mich würde schon interessieren wieso sich die bewohner des ortes 
genau um diese zeit verwandeln.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Manowar (21. August 2008)

Weil es dann dunkel ist? *g*

Die Einwohner wurden von dem Jockel aus der Burg verflucht.


----------



## Seacore (21. August 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ach ja hab da ein neues/altes geheimnis
> 
> in lohenscheidt verwandeln sich die einwohner um 21 uhr in worgs
> hordler kennen diesen vorgang eher als allies aber
> ...


Nix geheimnis, Questzeugs...
Nachts Vollmond, die Leute werden zu Werwölfen, merkste wat?


----------



## Rhokan (21. August 2008)

> geht exploiten noch? und wie kommt man auf den elwyn wasserfall??




Man kann auch von der Brennenden Steppe aus unten die Berge hoch gehen und dann einfach nach Westen laufen, man braucht nen Mount, bei Slowfall bin ich mir nichtmehr sicher....


----------



## Midnightboy (21. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Man kann auch von der Brennenden Steppe aus unten die Berge hoch gehen und dann einfach nach Westen laufen, man braucht nen Mount, bei Slowfall bin ich mir nichtmehr sicher....



War gestern bei dem Wasserfall mir war Langweilig und hab mal wieder Exploidet recht erfolgreich wie ich glaube. ich war bei den Zwergen und den Drachen und hab die gekillt, leider nix gedropt und als mage gleich weitergeflogen aber leider nicht mehr weiter gekommen in das gebiet was von Blizz mit einer unsichtbaren Mauer zugesperrt wurde. Aber jetzt kommts ich hab nen Item Bug enteckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nix aufregendes aber wenn man beim Wasserfall ganz oben Angelt in so einem Fischschwarm kriegt man statt Fischen Friedensblumen hab miin 20 stk davon geangelt war funny. 

Viele Exploids gehen durch den Walljumping Patch leider nicht mehr aber Leute die auch früher schon mir Noggerfoger und Co. Exploidet haben kommen immer noch zu vielen Sachen 

Mfg Midi


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. August 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Nix geheimnis, Questzeugs...
> Nachts Vollmond, die Leute werden zu Werwölfen, merkste wat?



aber net jeden tag
den da es ja tag und nacht gibt 
befinden sich nicht mond und auch die sonne in einer gebundenen rotaion
zueinander

wo kann man das nachlesen mit dem fluch oder bekommen es nur die hordler in
der questreihe mit?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. August 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> War gestern bei dem Wasserfall mir war Langweilig und hab mal wieder Exploidet recht erfolgreich wie ich glaube. ich war bei den Zwergen und den Drachen und hab die gekillt, leider nix gedropt und als mage gleich weitergeflogen aber leider nicht mehr weiter gekommen in das gebiet was von Blizz mit einer unsichtbaren Mauer zugesperrt wurde. Aber jetzt kommts ich hab nen Item Bug enteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hast du erst jetzt entdeckt ;-)
das mit den blumen angeln ^^

ich glaub ich sollte mal wieder meine liste hier posten, da sich keiner alle seiten durchliest

ist kein bug ist ein osterei ^^

aber wo wir gerade bei diesem gebiet sind - schade, dass es so gut wie unmöglich ist das nette kleine
haus oben am berg zu erreichen - wollte dort eigentlich meinen wow-ruhestand verbringen, wenn es soweit
ist


----------



## Manowar (21. August 2008)

@Explorer_Brandolf


----------



## Midnightboy (21. August 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das hast du erst jetzt entdeckt ;-)
> ...



Ja genau da wollte ich auch hin leider ohne Walljumping unmöglich.
Aja irgendwie wär mal ne Exploid Gilde nice oder ne gemeinschaft die zusammen Exploidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenn schon fast die ganze Welt nur halt paar Sachen hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

@Explorer_Brandolf ja ich bin Hordler und komm nicht so viel in der Alliwelt herum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. August 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Ja genau da wollte ich auch hin leider ohne Walljumping unmöglich.
> Aja irgendwie wär mal ne Exploid Gilde nice oder ne gemeinschaft die zusammen Exploidet
> 
> 
> ...




dann level dir einen 28er schamanen hoch und versuchs mit fernsicht, dann bekommst weniger haue ^^

@manowar - danke für den link


----------



## gruselsack (21. August 2008)

sagt mal wenn ich gen arathi hoppel und über den pass klettere da zeigt mir mein interface n ? im turm zu dem man nicht kommt an. wie kommt man da hin?


----------



## Midnightboy (21. August 2008)

gruselsack schrieb:


> sagt mal wenn ich gen arathi hoppel und über den pass klettere da zeigt mir mein interface n ? im turm zu dem man nicht kommt an. wie kommt man da hin?



Sehr genau kanst das nochmal so schreiben das wir auch verstehen was du meinst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltztrunk (21. August 2008)

Also das gittermodell wurde geglättet deswegen ist walljumping (fast) unmöglich  

ist walljumping das gleiche wie exploiten(wird das so geschrieben?)?

Wieso braucht man um auf die wasserfälle zu kommen noggerfoxe?


----------



## Midnightboy (21. August 2008)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> Also das gittermodell wurde geglättet deswegen ist walljumping (fast) unmöglich
> 
> ist walljumping das gleiche wie exploiten(wird das so geschrieben?)?
> 
> Wieso braucht man um auf die wasserfälle zu kommen noggerfoxe?



Nein Gittermodel is gleich nur die Chars brauchen mehr texturpunkte um auf dem Model zu stehen

Nein ist es nicht Walljumping gehört zum Exploiden dazu oder hat dazugehöhrt, exploiden ist das erkunden von Gegenden die man sonst nicht erreicht.

Brauchst du auch nicht nur ich empfehle es dir es mitzunehmen wenn du mal wo rübersegeln willst. Bei den wasserfällen brauchst du nur etwas das du einen Sturz aus 100m höhe überlebst Eisblock etc.

Für Fragen w me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. August 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Nein ist es nicht Walljumping gehört zum Exploiden dazu oder hat dazugehöhrt, exploiden ist das erkunden von Gegenden die man sonst nicht erreicht.
> 
> ...



als sagen wir erfahrener explorer, wiederspreche ich dir wehement.

exploiden ist nicht gleich exploren

der walljumpnerv kam nur, weil exploider diese möglichkeit in den bg's ausnutzen um sich einen vorteil gegenüber walljump unerfahrenen 
zu verschaffen

oder habe ich irgendeinen vorteil gegen über anderen spieler, wenn ich nach einigen 60g repkosten ein gebiet wie diese berghütte über den
wasserfällen von elwyn erreiche - ja ich habe eine gigantische aussicht - mehr aber auch nicht

dagegen konnten sich die walljumper mit der flagge z.b. im bg recht gut vor der gegenfraktion verstecken

daher exploiter nutzt walljump usw. aus um sich einen vorteil gegenüber anderen mitspielern zu verschaffen
explorer erkunden mit walljump usw. für normale spieler unerreichbare gebiete, die meist sehr sehr leer sind ;-) was für ein vorteil

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Maltztrunk (21. August 2008)

also ich hatte die frage schonmal gestellt hab aber keine antwort erhalten, was ist hinter dem tor im silberwald heißt ja glaube ich gilneas bei cartographer ist da so ein weg der über dieses gebiet von der einen zur anderen seite geht(bis ins meer)?

Und kann man zum luftfeld einfach laufen?


----------



## Arnorns (21. August 2008)

Plaigor schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob schon geasagt oder eher geschrieben wurde aber wenn man beim thandolübergang zwischen sumpfland und ahratihochland runter hüpft und dann am ahratihochland entlang richting hinterland also nach oben schwimmt ist dort ein kleines stück land vo sehr viele bauernfelder drauf sind und eine stadt und auf en feldern laufen kleine lv 5 zwerge mit allipvp symbol rum und sonnst sind da neue tiere die auf dem feld samen aufpicken und zwar raben also könnt ja mal hingehen oder wenn wer was darüber weiß hier reinschreiben dort kann auch jeder hin man muss alerdings 5 min schwimmen und sehr na am rand da sonst der erschöpfungsbalen kommt wenn ich auf die ahratikarte geht seht ihr auch hinter den bergen auf der rechten seite noch ein stück land




kannst du screenshot posten? hab grad kein abo aufm acc aber des interessiert mich jetzt mal^^

mfg


----------



## Smoleface (21. August 2008)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> also ich hatte die frage schonmal gestellt hab aber keine antwort erhalten, was ist hinter dem tor im silberwald heißt ja glaube ich gilneas bei cartographer ist da so ein weg der über dieses gebiet von der einen zur anderen seite geht(bis ins meer)?
> 
> Und kann man zum luftfeld einfach laufen?



in fast jeder 2te Seite steht das -.-


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> als sagen wir erfahrener explorer, wiederspreche ich dir wehement.
> 
> exploiden ist nicht gleich exploren
> 
> ...


die GMs sehens trotzdem nicht gerne wenn jemand da rumsteht 

(300 posts!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Midnightboy (21. August 2008)

@ Brandolf Du scheinst dich gut auszukennen also komm mal auf meinen Server vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw warst du schon mal auf dem Grim Patroll berg ganz oben war früher ne ziemlich lange Jumpaktion da rauf.

Krag´jin Horde Midnightboy

Und BTW es wäre intressant was an Exploits noch gehen ohne walljumping. Der Wasserfall über SW geht noch. Nach ZG kommt man glaube ich auch moch probiers mal heute. Auf die Berge um Og bis kurz vor der Höhle gehts auch noch ohne walljump mit Feder oder Nogger weil da war ich vor BC schon ohne Jumping das hab ich erst später gelernt. Aja eins fast vergessen über Brachland kommt man auch noch.

Also teilt mir mit was "noch" geht an Exploids.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excotus (21. August 2008)

Ich finde so Geheimnisse über Die Alte Welt voll geil wär cool wenns noch mehr gäb


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. August 2008)

@kronas - komisch, dass ich in den weit über 200 stunden, die ich die letzten jahre in solch gebieten
verbracht hatte noch nie etwas von einem gm gelesen noch irgendwie mitbekommen hatte.

ich bin seit august 2005 dabei und hab noch keine einzige negative meldung seites blizzard erhalten.

im gegenteil, ich hatte schon 2 perönliche sehr lustige treffen mit gm's im spiel und viele weitere
im chat und sie waren immer sehr hilfsbereit.

@midnightboy, ja war ich die arme zwergenwache muss an einem heftigen feuerball ausgehend von
einem drachen gestorben sein
und respekt, dass du es geschafft hast dort hinauf - da brauch man schon einen mächtigen ausdauer- und
willensbuff ^^
ähnlich wie beim blackrock wenn man zu nef möchte oder im steinkrallengebirge zu den beiden
schriftzügen HELP

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (26. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

noch vor dem Wegportdebuff wusste ich von diesem abgestürzten oder notgelandeten
Flugzeug, welches sich auf einem der Berge in Hyjal befinden sollte.
Nach vielen Stunden suchen und einigen tödlichen abstürzen ist es mir in Hyjal der
Gegenwart (die Instanz HDZ3 gab es noch nicht) gelungen das Flugzeug zu finden.

Es war einer meine größten Explorererfolge.

Doch dann drängte sich die Frage auf, wie lange liegt es schon da droben auf dem
höchsten schneebedeckten Gipfel von Hyjal.

Es verging einige Zeit, endlich kam die Instanz doch war ich mit andern Dingen in
WoW beschäftigt und dachte nicht mehr an mein Vorhaben.

Doch die Erinnerung kam gestern wieder und ich betrat Hyjal in der Vergangenheit
das schöne war die ID - auf der einen Seite Archi der sich am Baum zu schaffen machte
und auf der anderen mein Ziel.

Und hier nun mein Ergebnis - das Flug war bereits schon vor der Schlacht um den
Weltenbaum abgestürzt - ich muss mal meine alten Screens mit den gestern gemachten
vergleichen. Denn irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich die Bildaufbau da droben
verändert hatte - kann mich auch irren.

Nun stellt sich die Frage - wer war nun der Bruchpilot? (klar ein Gnom oder Zwerg aus IF)
Aber gibt es genauere Infos darüber, warum er genau an der höchten Spitze des Hyjal
bruchlanden musste?

In WoW gibt es viele abgestürzte Flugzeuge, am Berg über IF (wohl ein Fluganfänger der in
einen Schneesturm geriet), Lochmodan (dort findet man den Bruchpiloten noch und er hat eine
Quest), Steinkrallengebirge im versteckten Tal mit dem Sägewerk und dem Flughafen
(auch ein Fluganfänger, der die Kurve nicht mehr schaffte) und einige mehr...

Doch dieses am Berg Hyjal, finde ich, ist das geheimnisvollste....

Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Smoleface (26. August 2008)

Andere Frage, gab es überhaupt "damals" bei der Schlacht um den Baum schon Fluggeräte?

Wer weiss, vllcht war es ja auch einfach nur Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMoskito (26. August 2008)

frag mich ehh warum der beitrag hier noch kein sticky hat^^


----------



## Rolliphon (26. August 2008)

/vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (26. August 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Andere Frage, gab es überhaupt "damals" bei der Schlacht um den Baum schon Fluggeräte?
> 
> Wer weiss, vllcht war es ja auch einfach nur Chuck Norris
> 
> ...



ja ... zwerge und gnome sind hochintelligent!!!(keine lüge oder irrglaube(schwer zu glauben aba war))


----------



## Knowme (26. August 2008)

yay ! qoqoqo, /sticky welle! und jetzt alle zusammen

"/vote 4 sticky!"


----------



## Ivury (26. August 2008)

/vote 4 sticky!


----------



## Rhokan (27. August 2008)

Auch dafür!!

btw hab ich jetzt mit dem Süden von Silithus und Old-IF die letzten, von mir unerreichten (und noch erreichbaren) Orte erlangt, und wollte mal fragen ob jemand was kennt das nicht jeder kennt, denn mir fallen keine Orte mehr ein : /

edit: Auf Ogrimmar (bzw die Berge drumherum wollte ich schon immmer, weiß jemand ob das ohne Walljumping noch möglich ist, bzw wie?


----------



## jolk (27. August 2008)

/vote 4 sticky

...gruppendruck!...konnte net anders


----------



## seeker75 (27. August 2008)

Weiß vllt.wer was über das Tor unten im Silberwald?Da wo die ganzen Flüchtlinge rumstehen.


----------



## jolk (27. August 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Weiß vllt.wer was über das Tor unten im Silberwald?Da wo die ganzen Flüchtlinge rumstehen.


dahinter ist rein gar NICHTS nur glatte Fläche...


----------



## Devin007 (27. August 2008)

Da ist noch nichts... Laut der Geschichte haben sich hinter den Toren Teile der Allianz verbarrikadiert, ungefähr dann als Arthas seinen Vater tötete und Loarderon immer mehr von der Geissel befallen war.

Villeicht kommt da ja mal was, ne ini oder so. Jedenfalls kann man nicht 100%ig sagen, das die Menschen die hinter dem Tor leben noch zu Allianz gehören. Aber wer weiss...


----------



## Rhokan (27. August 2008)

Naja als Instanz wäre das ja Teamkill für Allis, für alle die mehr Wissen wollen:

Artikel in der WoWwiki über den Greymane-Wall


----------



## schuaml (27. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage zu Lohenscheit, um 21 Uhr verwandeln sich ja da die Menschen in Worgen. Allianzler sind ja freundlich zu den Bürgern in Lohenscheit eingestellt, können diese dann die Bürger wenn sie verwandelt sind trotzdem auch angreifen?? Oder bleiben die auf der Stufe freundlich für Allianzler?


----------



## Schlamm (27. August 2008)

Soweit wie ich mirbekommen habe, killen dich die works dann.......zumindest mein ich das.....


----------



## ChrisM1988 (27. August 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Horde hat ragefire unter OG... also wäre nicht unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verweise da auf ein gewisses Verlies...


----------



## ChrisM1988 (27. August 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Horde hat ragefire unter OG... also wäre nicht unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verweise da auf ein gewisses Verlies...


----------



## waldy200 (27. August 2008)

Ich liebe diesen Tread und freue mich jedes mal wie ein kleines Kind, wenn er wieder oben auftaucht

darum:

Vote for Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexyylol (27. August 2008)

Du hast OLD Ifronforge vergessen.

Das Ironfroge das die Zwerge noch früher vor vielen tausenden Jahren hatten


----------



## Balord (27. August 2008)

Ich hab auch mal ne frage, und zwar is in tirisfall ganz im westen ein großes gebiet wo man leider net hin kann wegen zu hohen bergen, ist da irgenwas oder war da malö was besonderes?


----------



## Lisutari (27. August 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ne frage, und zwar is in tirisfall ganz im westen ein großes gebiet wo man leider net hin kann wegen zu hohen bergen, ist da irgenwas oder war da malö was besonderes?


Meinst du im Silberwald hinter dem Tor? In Tirisfall selbst ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen.

Das hinter dem Tor ist die Halbinsell Gilneas glaube ich


----------



## Traklar (27. August 2008)

Das Gebiet in Tirisfall ist Gilneas. Ein Gebiet, welche einst zu Lordaeron gehörte. Als die Seuche der Geisel die Östlichen Länder erreichte, ham diese die Mauer gebaut, das Tor gut verschlossen und sich dahinter versteckt. Das Gebiet selbst ist, durch einen Exploit, komplett leer. Wird wohl mit einem Addon, welches mit dem Maelstrom oder dem Südmeer zu tun hat geöffnet, genauso wie Kul Tiras (denke ich).


----------



## Balord (27. August 2008)

Nein, ich mein nicht das im Silberwald, sondern direkt in tirisfall, westlich vom untoten startpunkt, weis jemand was da ist?


----------



## Traklar (27. August 2008)

Kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen, aber wenn man sich die Karte unten ansieht, ist es doch ein recht großes Landstück. Aber wie gesagt, ich kenn darüber nichts.
WoW


----------



## Hamstafutter (27. August 2008)

Da ist nichts und war auch nie.


----------



## seeker75 (27. August 2008)

Und noch ne Frageei den 4 Alptraumdrachen sind ja diese Portale(Hinterland,Feralas,Dämmerwald,Eschental),hat mal jemand versucht,da durchzugehen?Mit lvl 64 komm ich noch net an dem vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (27. August 2008)

läufst dagegen....


----------



## Traklar (27. August 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frageei den 4 Alptraumdrachen sind ja diese Portale(Hinterland,Feralas,Dämmerwald,Eschental),hat mal jemand versucht,da durchzugehen?Mit lvl 64 komm ich noch net an dem vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts, läufst nur mit voller Wucht gegen den Baum. Rein geschichtlich gesehen sind diese Portale Wege in den Smaragtgrünentraum und werden vielleicht für eines der kommenden Addons als Teleporter dorthin benutzt. Die Alptraumdrachen sind wie der Name schon etwas erraten lässt aus dem Traum. Den Ysera, die Herrin des Traumes, ist verrückt geworden und jetzt ist es dort mehr ein Alptraum. Daher bekämpfen dich auch die 4 Drachen. Es wird wohl die Aufgabe von uns "Helden" sein, dies wieder rückgängig zu machen.


----------



## leckaeis (27. August 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Nichts, läufst nur mit voller Wucht gegen den Baum. Rein geschichtlich gesehen sind diese Portale Wege in den Smaragtgrünentraum und werden vielleicht für eines der kommenden Addons als Teleporter dorthin benutzt. Die Alptraumdrachen sind wie der Name schon etwas erraten lässt aus dem Traum. Den Ysera, die Herrin des Traumes, ist verrückt geworden und jetzt ist es dort mehr ein Alptraum. Daher bekämpfen dich auch die 4 Drachen. Es wird wohl die Aufgabe von uns "Helden" sein, dies wieder rückgängig zu machen.




Ysera ist nicht verrückt geworden. 
Sie kämpft zusammen mit Cenarius und Malfurion im Emerald Dream gegen den Albtraum ( ich vermute Deahwing, da es ihm in den Büchern auch möglich war in verzerrter Gestalt in den Traum einzudringen und Malfurion zu jagen )
Ausserdem wäre es wohl etwas übertrieben wenn 2 Drachenaspekte verrückt geworden wären. 
Schliesslich hat Malygos ja auch den Schuss weg, seitdem Deathwing, oder damals noch Neltharion ca. 85% von Malygos' Brut ausgerottet hat.

Schlimm genug das Neltharion und Malygos sich schon gegen den Rest, oder in Malygos' Falle auf neutrale Position bewegt haben.
Ich finde Drachen und vor allem die Aspekte sind sehr interessante teile der Geschichte. Endlich mal sind sie nicht ( nur ) die bösen riesen, die willkürlich Dörfer angreifen.


----------



## StormofDoom (27. August 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ysera ist nicht verrückt geworden.
> Sie kämpft zusammen mit Cenarius und Malfurion im Emerald Dream gegen den Albtraum ( ich vermute Deahwing, da es ihm in den Büchern auch möglich war in verzerrter Gestalt in den Traum einzudringen und Malfurion zu jagen )
> Ausserdem wäre es wohl etwas übertrieben wenn 2 Drachenaspekte verrückt geworden wären.
> Schliesslich hat Malygos ja auch den Schuss weg, seitdem Deathwing, oder damals noch Neltharion ca. 85% von Malygos' Brut ausgerottet hat.
> ...




nja bei Malygos gehts ja mehr darum wie unvorsichtig die Menschen (oder allgemein alle Magier) mit der Magie umgehen und er hält es eben für sicherer für die welt, eher alle Magie zu vernichten, als weiter diesen "Missbrauch" zu beobachten

was den Smaragdgrünen Traum angeht...ich vermute es wird ähnlich wie bei den Höhlen der Zeit sein und/oder das die Brennende Legion da noch ihre Finger mit ihm Spiel hat (ok die Großen Herren aka Kil'jaeden und Archimonde sind erledigt...aber was spricht dagegen das noch ein weiterer hoher Kommandant auftaucht ^^ [ich persönlich wäre ja für ne Rückkehr von Sargeras...stelle mir das so vor, das Sargeras Geist, als er von Khadgar aus Medivhs Körper "gebannt" wurde, irgendwie auf die Astralebene von Azeroth gewechselt ist, und seine Dämonische Präsenz verdirbt jetzt den Traum])


----------



## kelthulas2 (27. August 2008)

Wozu gibt's eigentlich die Isle of Dread westlich von Feralas? Gibt da 60er Elite Drachen Mobs, die nicht ganz einfach sind, und Pre BC bestimmt auch eine Herausforderung waren.


----------



## StormofDoom (27. August 2008)

die gibt es für 2 nachtelfenquest soweit ich weiß (einmal musst was aus der höhle der naga am nordstrand holen beim andren mal auf nem Hippogryphen die insel ausspionieren)


----------



## Menthos (27. August 2008)

Ich hoffe es wird ein mal ein Addon geben mit dem Smaragdgrünen traum. Ich lese gerade "Krieg der Ahnen" und es ist sehr spannend und interessant. Ich bin gerade da, wo Karsus eingefallen ist, das Deathwing, oder besser gesagt Neltharion genau in der Zeitspanne "verrückt" und machtbessesen wird.

Ich hoffe das ich mal Deathwing persönlich gegenüber stehen kann und ihm das zu zufügen, was er den Drachen angetan hat!


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

> Wozu gibt's eigentlich die Isle of Dread westlich von Feralas? Gibt da 60er Elite Drachen Mobs, die nicht ganz einfach sind, und Pre BC bestimmt auch eine Herausforderung waren.



Die ist (bzw. war) für die Ahn' Quiraj-Questreihe, genauso wie die Insel nördlich von Theramore (wer nen blauen Zwerg sehen will: da seit ihr richtig!) und die Insel im Süden von Tanaris, welche allesamt einen Besuch wert sind.


----------



## leckaeis (28. August 2008)

Menthos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird ein mal ein Addon geben mit dem Smaragdgrünen traum. Ich lese gerade "Krieg der Ahnen" und es ist sehr spannend und interessant. Ich bin gerade da, wo Karsus eingefallen ist, das Deathwing, oder besser gesagt Neltharion genau in der Zeitspanne "verrückt" und machtbessesen wird.
> 
> Ich hoffe das ich mal Deathwing persönlich gegenüber stehen kann und ihm das zu zufügen, was er den Drachen angetan hat!



Naja das betrachte ich mit gemischten Gefühlen. Ich WILL ihm gegenüber stehen, aber ich will es auch wieder nicht. 
ich meine wir reden von DEATHWING. Das ist so als würde man versuchen ein Stückchen jesus zu töten.
Genau so sehr hoffe ich, dass man mit Wotlk den Malygos nur rettet so wie bei Kalecgos im Sunwell.
Wenn so ein paar bunt leuchtende Typen einen Drachenaspekt töten können wirds nich mehr lang dauern bis man gegen die Titanen selber kämpfen kann.

Also die Aspekte sollte meiner Meinung nach IMMER über den Spielern stehen. Selbst nachm 20. AddON


----------



## Muz (28. August 2008)

Ich frage mich was unter dem Ödland , rechts von der brennenden Steppe und über Sümpfe des Elends is ....  und überhaupt an der küste bis zu dem Sumpfland und anfang Arathihochland ....  oder was bei Silithus Links am Meer verläuft .... und Unter dem Un Goro Krater ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und natürlich was oben gesehn von der karte über den Pestländern am Meer so ein großes plateu is ^^ überhaupt sollte man sich mal diese gute karte genauer angucken WoW Karte und sich fragen was das wohl immer so ne leeren flächen auf der Karte sind ...


----------



## leckaeis (28. August 2008)

Ich schätze mal das sind alles unbearbeitete Flächen. Es würde mich wundern, wenn Blizzard großartig an Dingen arbeitet, die an für sich völlig irrelevant sind.

Der sinn des Spiels ist ja nicht das erkunden von Gegenden, die eigentlich niemand zu gesicht bekommen sollte. 
(Nicht das ich etwas dagegen hätte, ich tus ja selbst immer wenn mr die Dailys mal wieder auf die Zwiebel gehen )

Vn daher würde es mich wundern wenn dort etwas wäre.

Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie das Trolldorf. Aber soweit ich das von meiner Freundin verstanden habe, gab es in der Alpha einen Flugpunkt der darüber hinweg ging. D.h. es war geplant so ein ähnliches kleines event zu werden, wie die zwerge die zwischen IF und SW gegen einen Drachen kämfpfen.

bin mir da aber nicht so sicher


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. August 2008)

Muz schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was unter dem Ödland , rechts von der brennenden Steppe und über Sümpfe des Elends is ....  und überhaupt an der küste bis zu dem Sumpfland und anfang Arathihochland ....  oder was bei Silithus Links am Meer verläuft .... und Unter dem Un Goro Krater ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da ist nichts

ausser bei loch modan, da ist es etwas lustiger
da befindet sich ein labyrinth (zumindets ein miniausgabe) an unsichtbaren wänden.

ist garnet so einfach dieses gebiet genauer unter die lupe zu nehmen

und zum gebiet neben dem untotenstartgebiet - da war ich auch und da ist auch nix
als explorer musste man halt mal dort sein

falls jetzt auch noch gnomeregan kommt, ja da war ich auch dahinter und sogar daüber
drüber nur grüner rauch und dahinter nur eine nette landschaft

sehr ruhig - skifahrerparadies

^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Sind eben Gebiete die leer geblieben sind weil sie eventuell...

-erst später hinzugefügt werden
-der Level-Designer bei Blizz zu faul war
-einfach als Grenze fungiert
-einfach um Raum auszufüllen und die Karte größer erscheinen zu lassen

Außerdem sind sie einer der Gründe wieso man in der alten Welt zum Glück nicht fliegen kann.



> Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie das Trolldorf. Aber soweit ich das von meiner Freundin verstanden habe, gab es in der Alpha einen Flugpunkt der darüber hinweg ging. D.h. es war geplant so ein ähnliches kleines event zu werden, wie die zwerge die zwischen IF und SW gegen einen Drachen kämfpfen.



Als Allianzler fliegt man da immernoch drüber wenn man von der Mondlichtung nach Auberdine fliegt.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. August 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das sind alles unbearbeitete Flächen. Es würde mich wundern, wenn Blizzard großartig an Dingen arbeitet, die an für sich völlig irrelevant sind.
> 
> Der sinn des Spiels ist ja nicht das erkunden von Gegenden, die eigentlich niemand zu gesicht bekommen sollte.
> (Nicht das ich etwas dagegen hätte, ich tus ja selbst immer wenn mr die Dailys mal wieder auf die Zwiebel gehen )
> ...




es gibt über so gute wie jede besonderheit in solch leeren gebieten eine flugroute darüber hinweg

man muss nur die richtige flugroute erwischen

trolldorf sieht man noch immer
wie auch alle anderen

-höhle zwischen schlingendorntal und verwüstete lande
-das ganze nicht für jeden erreichbare steinkrallengebierge west vielen besonderheiten
-die höhle in dun morogh die wenn man sie betritt man sich in silithus wieder findet
- ...
- ...
näheres siehe meine liste und meine karte die ich mal verlinkt hatte hier

^^

nochwas - hmm wie du nur darauf kommst, dass es keinen sinn macht die landschaften zu erkunden?
warum nur führen einem quests durch die ganze welt?
warum nur bekommt man xp für nur noch so kleine gebiete oder landfelckchen?
warum gibt es nur so viel legenden um diese s.g. verbotenen gebiete?
warum lassen sich die gm's auf direkte fragen nicht hinreissen oder kaum direkte verbote zu äußern?

wenn blizzard was dagegen hat, dass man wo hin kommt, dann haben die auch mittel und wege
damit meine ich nicht, das ändern von den zugängen im dämonengebiet in winterquell, dass war nur
eine kleine selektion der explorer und aufrechterhaltung eines mythos


ich meine das entfernen der gm-insel aus der landschaft un unterbringung in eine instanz
oder der  wegportdebuff im gebiet hyjal - wobei die da nicht so genau gearbeitet haben
nur kam dann deren nächste möglichkeit, walljumpen durch erhöhung der benötigten pixelzahl
für einen sicheren stand
wobei sich das eigentlich wirklich auf die bg-cheater ausgerichtet war, denn nun hat jeder spieler
dadurch einen nachteil nicht nur die explorer und bg-exploiter

denn wer hat noch nicht gemerkt, dass es an manchen stellen unmöglich ist aus einem gewässer
oder auf eine höhere ebene zu kommen - wo es früher gar kein thema war

naja, mal sehen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. August 2008)

zwischen silithus, un'goro (tanaris war auch noch mit bei), gibt es auch eine riesige freie fläche. kommt man immer noch hin. hier ein paar screenis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Da war ich vorgestern oder so und bin in ein Loch gefallen, war zu faul meinen Ruhestein zu benutzen und hab nen GM gefragt ob er mich rausportet um zu sehen wie er reagiert^^

Man kann von da aus noch weiter in die Region wo eigentlich AQ-40 liegt, einfach weit nach Westen bis zu der hooooohen Kante und dann nach Süden bis der Abgrund kommt, von da kann man dann Richtung Süd-Westen springen (Epicmount + Slowfall benötigt) und dann einfach weiter


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Da war ich vorgestern oder so und bin in ein Loch gefallen, war zu faul meinen Ruhestein zu benutzen und hab nen GM gefragt ob er mich rausportet um zu sehen wie er reagiert^^
> 
> Man kann von da aus noch weiter in die Region wo eigentlich AQ-40 liegt, einfach weit nach Westen bis zu der hooooohen Kante und dann nach Süden bis der Abgrund kommt, von da kann man dann Richtung Süd-Westen springen (Epicmount + Slowfall benötigt) und dann einfach weiter



ja, löcher gibt es dort mehrere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, das mit dem weiter reiten, und springen... das wird als old aq gehandelt. gibt es ja auch mehrere videos zu auf youtube und anderen seiten.


----------



## leckaeis (28. August 2008)

Naja ich glaube ich hätte nicht den Nerv 7 Stunden darauf zu warten, dass mich ein GM kontaktiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr ob das hier schionmal geposted wrde, aber naja :

Wenn man sich unter den Eingang von kara oder den Eingang von ZA fearen lässt, ist da ein dicker Smiley in die Bodentextur gemalt.
Hat sich wohl ein Designer einen Spass erlaubt


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Das ist bei Kara^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Sind eben Gebiete die leer geblieben sind weil sie eventuell...
> 
> -erst später hinzugefügt werden
> -der Level-Designer bei Blizz zu faul war
> ...



naja, die einen würden sich feuen und wundern welch sonderbare landschaftskreationen man dort vorfindet
und die anderen würden sich aufregen über die schlampige arbeit, die dort einem bei einem eigentlich fertigen
spiel zu sehen ist ^^

ich gehöre zu den ersteren, nur denke ich, dass die anfäger zwischen 1-40 eher einen nachteil dadurch hätten
besonders pvp-mäßig ;-)


----------



## leckaeis (28. August 2008)

Ja, war mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts eig ne Möglichkeit den Blackrock hoch zu gehen? Mal abgesehen vom regulärem Weg? Oder ist der zu steil?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. August 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube ich hätte nicht den Nerv 7 Stunden darauf zu warten, dass mich ein GM kontaktiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



unter kara gibt es das smiley, ja. aber da muss man sich nicht unbedingt hinfearen lassen. klappt nicht mit allen rassen... (es gibt ein loch draussen bei kara) mit meinem untoten ging es nicht, dann habe ich die blutelfe meiner freundin genommen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der stab "attiesh (oder so)" kann ja spieler nach kara porten. und das sollte wohl der port punkt dafür mal sein. wurde aber nicht reingebracht der punkt. 

das mit zul. kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> zwischen silithus, un'goro (tanaris war auch noch mit bei), gibt es auch eine riesige freie fläche. kommt man immer noch hin. hier ein paar screenis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist süd ungoro - hat sich denn nie einer gefragt, warum der krater so klein wie silithus vor aq war ;-)

das gebiet ist ganz einfach zu erreichen nur viel schwimmen und reiten

ach ja das loch habe ich natürlich auch erkundet nur hatte ich 2 leute dabei - einer war ein hexer ^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

> Gibts eig ne Möglichkeit den Blackrock hoch zu gehen? Mal abgesehen vom regulärem Weg? Oder ist der zu steil?



Also ohne Walljumping würde ich mal spontan sagen.... keine chance

aber wenn du einen weg findest, sags mir bitte^^


----------



## Aribef (28. August 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> -die höhle in dun morogh die wenn man sie betritt man sich in silithus wieder findet




what? oO sach mal an, wo ist die höhle? und wo in silithus kommt man dann an? ist ja nice...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. August 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ja, war mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja gabs mal war aber sehr sehr schwer - danke nur die ausdauernsden explorer haben es geschafft (mit legalen mittel)
seit dem walljump nerf so gut wie unmöglich - glückspixeltreffer quote von 1000% für einige sehr viele sprünge vorrausgesetzt
vielleicht noch heut ^^


----------



## leckaeis (28. August 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> das ist süd ungoro - hat sich denn nie einer gefragt, warum der krater so klein wie silithus vor aq war ;-)
> 
> das gebiet ist ganz einfach zu erreichen nur viel schwimmen und reiten
> 
> ach ja das loch habe ich natürlich auch erkundet nur hatte ich 2 leute dabei - einer war ein hexer ^^



Nein, um ehrlich zu sein nicht. 
Ich habe das so verstanden, das Un'Goro, Silithus und Tanaris ursprünglich eine große Wüste waren. Durch diesen Kometen der jetzt im Zentrum vom Krater steht wurden Silithus und Tanaris getrennt. 
Und da ich auch nicht davon ausgehe das eine Wüste eine ganz bestimmte Form haben muss, hab ich mir da nie wirklüch drüber Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. August 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> what? oO sach mal an, wo ist die höhle? und wo in silithus kommt man dann an? ist ja nice...



flieg von if nach lochmodan dann siehst du es
blick nach norden unter dir gerichtet ^^


----------



## Muz (28. August 2008)

frag nen Gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt is er so nett und portet dich dahin ^^ nur mit dem runterkommen sollte schwierig sein wenn der Ruhestein noch CD hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (28. August 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> what? oO sach mal an, wo ist die höhle? und wo in silithus kommt man dann an? ist ja nice...



Du bist nicht direkt in Silithus. Du bekommst, soweit ich weiss, nur diesen ganz normalen Schriftzug in der Mitte des Bildschirms, dort steht dann Silithus. Die Höhle führt auch nirgendwo hin, man ist also nach wie vor noch in Dun morogh


----------



## Aribef (28. August 2008)

ahja dank für die info... schade das man dann nicht ins echte silithus kommt... wär ja mal nice.. besser als die nervigen schiffsfahrten ^^


----------



## Mab773 (28. August 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> what? oO sach mal an, wo ist die höhle? und wo in silithus kommt man dann an? ist ja nice...


noch lustiger: wenn man in der höhle stirbt (die N I C H T in silithus ist, sondern in dun morogh), befindet man sich in silithus
edith erzählt, dass ich das mit einem kollegen probiert habe ^^ wir haben uns auf der höhle duelliert und sind dann in der höhle verreckt (wenn man da von oben runter hüpft)


----------



## leckaeis (28. August 2008)

Es hat schon so seine Vorteile ein Mage zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich bin mit meinem Gnom vlt. 3 mal durchs dunkle portal gelaufen, danach war porten angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( Sry für OT )


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. August 2008)

was ich ja immer noch lustig finde ist, das geheime "taurendorf" oder wie immer man es nennen möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder "no mans land".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



odeeeer. irgendwas elfisches in der nähe von den pestis... oder weiter weg. war auf jeden fall ein längerer weg, glaube ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit2: hier mal die gebietskarte vom schwimmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (28. August 2008)

Hm, die letzten beiden Screenshots könnten überreste von Nazhatar, Zin Azshari oder Suramar sein.

Wobei das dann noch etwas zu lau bearbeitet ist. Also kaum wechselnde Bodentexturen.



edith : Kay, nach deinem Weltkarten Screenie können das unmöglich die Nachtelfenhauptstädte sein.  
Eigentlich hätten sie am inneren Bereich von Lordaeron und Kalimdor sein müssen, so wie Aszhara.
Seltsam, seltsam


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. August 2008)

wie wäre es mit "tor'whata" im immersangswald? ich bin nicht weiter hinein gekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shapalin (28. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> odeeeer. irgendwas elfisches in der nähe von den pestis... oder weiter weg. war auf jeden fall ein längerer weg, glaube ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das is das blutefen gebieht. die geisterlande und der immersangwald und queldanas sind ja instanzierte gebiehte. dehab kommt man mit einfach rumschimmen nich zu den efen sondern zum ende des kontinentes wo das gebieht hat noch nicht existiert


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit "tor'whata" im immersangswald? ich bin nicht weiter hinein gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das liegt daran, dass das gebiet dahinter mal instanziert ist
ist wie bei zul'aman vor einführung der instanz ;-)

aber du bist nicht weiter gekommen? du bist doch mit einem magier rein, hattest du keine leichte federn dabei?? OO

von tor'whata kommt man sehr leicht zum östlichen ende der welt und da gibts noch einige kuriositäten in der landschafts-
gestaltung zu sehen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. August 2008)

priester *grinst* ich hatte alles probiert soweit es ging. priester können ja auch schweben. vor der instanz benutzen, oder erst wenn man drinne ist?


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach eigentlich eine spezielle "exploiter-klasse", die ihr bevorzugt bei solchen ausflügen? Als Beruf isses ja eindeutig der Ingenieur


----------



## Traklar (28. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit "tor'whata" im immersangswald? ich bin nicht weiter hinein gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war früher als Zul Aman gedacht, Blizzard hat sich aber dann von dem Gedanken abgewendet.


----------



## Traklar (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Gibt es eurer Meinung nach eigentlich eine spezielle "exploiter-klasse", die ihr bevorzugt bei solchen ausflügen? Als Beruf isses ja eindeutig der Ingenieur



Ich bevorzuge Magier, mit Blinzeln und langsamer Fall kommt man recht gut in tiefere Gegenden. Und für manche Exploits muss man sich auch mal durch ne unsichtbare Wand blinzeln. Und falls man das Leben etwas niedrig ist, hat er ja immer Essen dabei.

Ich glaube das ganz unten von Tanaris, Landsend Beach genannt, wurde hier schon ein paar mal gefragt. Da unten muss man für eine Schatzsuche hin, die Kartenteile droppen bei den Südmeerpiraten in Tanaris. Und dann muss man da runter schwimmen, paar Mobs killen und Kiste looten.


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (28. August 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Das war früher als Zul Aman gedacht, Blizzard hat sich aber dann von dem Gedanken abgewendet. Die Umgebung würde nicht für Zul Aman passen.



was fürn quatsch das is einfach n ini portal hinter nem tor weiter nix informier dich besser mal vorerst drüber...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Gibt es eurer Meinung nach eigentlich eine spezielle "exploiter-klasse", die ihr bevorzugt bei solchen ausflügen? Als Beruf isses ja eindeutig der Ingenieur



keine, aber ich kann dir gerne die explorerklassen nennen

magier, druide, jäger und schamane als anführende chars

begleitende chars, die vielleicht nicht so geübt sind im springen
krieger,schurken (speziell geskillt) und priester

sogar palas können nützlich sein, denn sie überleben ja bekanntlich
jeden noch so tiefen sprung ^^


explorerchar nr. 1 ist zur der schamane, der kennt so gut wie keine hindernisse

gruß brandolf


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Ich spiel zum Glück einen Schamanen (mit ingi für Slowfall, etc), wenn man wo nicht hinkommt, kann man sich es mit Fernsicht trotzdem angucken^^

Ich stell mir Todesritter ganz nett vor wenn man jemanden etwas zeigen will der nicht gut exploiten kann ist der Deathgrip bestimmt nützlich


----------



## Medmud (28. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> was ich ja immer noch lustig finde ist, das geheime "taurendorf" oder wie immer man es nennen möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wo isn des?


----------



## Medmud (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Gibt es eurer Meinung nach eigentlich eine spezielle "exploiter-klasse", die ihr bevorzugt bei solchen ausflügen? Als Beruf isses ja eindeutig der Ingenieur




am besten prest(heilen/schweben) mit ingi und respekt bei den himmelsleuten der sah tar     jeweils netten umhang kannst da kaufen


----------



## seeker75 (28. August 2008)

Um nochmal zum thema emerald dream zurückzukommen,die meisten hordler werden sich bestimmt an die höhlen des wehklagens erinnern.Wenn wirklich Deathwing im emerald dream ist müsste doch die verderbnis die von den höhlen ausgeht doch schon das ganze brachland verseucht worden sein.schließlich hat naralex mit seinem plan das brachland wieder zu begrünen einen zugang zum emerald dream hergestellt


----------



## Arkoras (28. August 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ja, war mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit dem Mapviewer kommt man doch ganz einfach rauf. Also kann man sich wenigstens ansehen wie es da oben aussieht, aber mehr als eine sehr flache Spitze ist da nicht.


----------



## Humfred (28. August 2008)

cyrus? Wo ist den genau dieses No mans land??


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Das heißt Newmans Landing, der Name is nur ne Anspielung auf No Mans Land und du erreichst es wenn du an der Westküste der Östlichen Königreiche von westfall aus nach Norden die Küste entlang schwimmst. Lest euch mal den WoWWiki.com Artikel dazu durch, gibt n interresantes Gerücht darüber...


----------



## Humfred (28. August 2008)

Ah danke, und dieses Taurendorf?


----------



## 69Anel69 (28. August 2008)

Guckt ma hier ab der vierten Minute.

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1675645477559638615

" DAS WAREN NOCH ZEITEN "


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

> Ah danke, und dieses Taurendorf?



Das ist an der Südküste von Silithus, da musste ne Weile schwimmen, nimm am ein paar  Tränke fals du nicht Druide oder Schamane bist!


----------



## Ren3gaid (28. August 2008)

> z.B.
> Dun Morogh Luftfeld
> Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
> ((Bild))
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was man kann dort hin o.O??

wie kommt man dahin?


----------



## Ren3gaid (28. August 2008)

> Das ist an der Südküste von Silithus, da musste ne Weile schwimmen, nimm am ein paar Tränke fals du nicht Druide oder Schamane bist!



wieso tränke wenn man kein dudu oder schami is?



P.S sry für doppel post


----------



## Arikros (28. August 2008)

<da war ich schon, kommste von Loch Modan hin
tränke weil man als schami wasserwandeln und als dudu wasserform hat, also unendliche atmung


----------



## Gradius@PTR (28. August 2008)

Da gibts bei youtube anschauiche Guids dazu. Einfach den Ort eingeben, wo man sich hinexploiden will, und es kommen massenweise Videos.


----------



## Crosis (28. August 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> tjoa ich weiß auch nicht was damit ist.....hast du Alt IF vergessen?
> Weil ich habe es noch nicht geschafft dorthin zu kommen.


es gibt nicht nur alt IF in mindestens einer anderen stadt gabs noch einen solchen teil weis nur nichtmehr wo^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

> wieso tränke wenn man kein dudu oder schami is?



Weil du sonst ne Stunde unterwegs bist :-P


----------



## Baruso Hammerfaust (28. August 2008)

Gehört meiner Meinung auch dazu und ich weiß nicht ob es schon genannt wurde:

Wenn man von IF nach SW oder andersrum durch die Teifenbahn läuft sieht man in der gläsernen Röhre Nessi und einen Weissen Hai (als Beispiele) als angreifbare Gegner.

Weiß jemand wie man da hinkommt? ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Hah mitm DK kann man da jetzt schön drüberreiten ;P
Und da braucht man netmal Reagenzien für ^^


----------



## neo1986 (28. August 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Guckt ma hier ab der vierten Minute.
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1675645477559638615
> 
> " DAS WAREN NOCH ZEITEN "


Ja was für zeiten da konnte man die Pixel noch zählen.


----------



## antileet (28. August 2008)

wenn man vom hinterland rüber zum arathihochland schwimmt, kommt man auch an so nem kleinen zwergen-bauernhof vorbei... und da kann man dann sowas sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - probierts aus


----------



## Rikimaru_Bandit81 (28. August 2008)

wie kann ich mir ein Banner machen für WOW charachtere wo alles Draufsteht? SRy Passt grad net zum thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bitte antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Rikimaru_Bandit81 schrieb:


> wie kann ich mir ein Banner machen für WOW charachtere wo alles Draufsteht? SRy Passt grad net zum thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Steht doch sogar immer drin, oben zb Allvater.com... "Hust"


----------



## Mofeist (29. August 2008)

is voll schade das die wall jumping wegem dem ollen pvp heinis rausgemacht haben :/ die hättens ja acuh nur in den bgs rausnehmen können

Edit meint: ist auchn kleiner push für den nicen thread der eig acuh nen sticky verdient hätte finde ich^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (29. August 2008)

bin auch für sticky

da immer wieder neue beiträge zum gleichen thema eröffnet werden und dann 
die vielen irgendwann als altlast verschwinden (mit vielleicht neuen und wichtigen
infos, die dann hier fehlen)

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Am besten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith merkt grad dass der Rabengott da ist und meint: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. August 2008)

Wow da hat jemand wohl die : ugly : smileys für sich entdeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (31. August 2008)

ich war jetz auch im trolldorf mein erster exploit^^

[attachment=4530:WoWScrnS...8_195439.jpg]


----------



## araos (31. August 2008)

bzw explore ach egal ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (1. September 2008)

falls es von interesse ist

old zul gurub geht noch immer - ich frage mich warum ich 
früher immer so umständlich dort hin bin???

man kann ja den berg direkt rauflaufen 

sehr schade ist es, dass nightbane nur in dem instanzierten
gebiet zu finden ist

seinen schlafplatz oder ruheplatz bis zur nächsten raidgruppe
habe ich auch besucht ;-)


----------



## Geibscher (1. September 2008)

araos schrieb:


> ich war jetz auch im trolldorf mein erster exploit^^
> 
> [attachment=4530:WoWScrnS...8_195439.jpg]



Am Besten sagts noch deinen Server etc. damit Blizzard dir ne Ermahnung schicken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist nicht gern gesehen, dass man da unterwegs ist


----------



## .:Mage:. (1. September 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> kennt nochwer irgendwelche geheimnisse ich steh auf diese ganze scheisse



ja wenn man von Westfall nach norden schwimmt bis man auf der höhe vom Gnom u Zwergenstartgebiet (Eisklammental) dort ist ein einsamer anlegeplatz namens Newmans Landeplatz und ein haus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich empfhele 2 wasserwandel tranke zu kaufen da es selbst dann noch 15min dauert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG .:Mage:.

PS: bei fragen http://my.buffed.de/user/236676/


----------



## Saytan (1. September 2008)

Wie kommt man den zu Nightbane oder wo ist der den genau?


----------



## araos (2. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Am Besten sagts noch deinen Server etc. damit Blizzard dir ne Ermahnung schicken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 es is nich verboten. blizzard kann mir nix anhaben da ich wie unser explorer held keine illegalen mittel genutzt habe (noch nich mal walljump) und mich inner halb der nicht abgesperrten welt bewegt habe wenn blizz etws dran liegen würde das man da nich hin kann hätte sie nen no mans land eingerichtet 

oder, frage an brandofl: ist es ich sag mal rechtlich also von den agb her gesehen strafbar in solche "harmlosen"gebiete zu gehen?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. September 2008)

araos schrieb:


> es is nich verboten. blizzard kann mir nix anhaben da ich wie unser explorer held keine illegalen mittel genutzt habe (noch nich mal walljump) und mich inner halb der nicht abgesperrten welt bewegt habe wenn blizz etws dran liegen würde das man da nich hin kann hätte sie nen no mans land eingerichtet
> 
> oder, frage an brandofl: ist es ich sag mal rechtlich also von den agb her gesehen strafbar in solche "harmlosen"gebiete zu gehen?



also einen freibrief kann ich natürlich nicht geben, da ich wie ihr ein spieler (kunde) bin.
aber nach weit über 200 stunden vielleicht sind es auch schon 300 stunden über 3 jahre
wow sind eine lange zeit :-))

habe ich noch nie, aber wirklich nie etwas von einem gm gehört oder gelesen
wie schon geschrieben als der berg hyjal der gegenwart noch aktiv erreichbar
war hatte ich meinen char mehrere tage dort geparkt, bis ich das ganze gebiet
sorgfältig erkundet hatte..

im trolldorf, war es mit lvl 60 als krieger ein gewisser kick mehrere trollgruppen zu pulle
um einiges zu farmen - also auch stundenlange aufenthalte dort

old aq auch so ein beispiel - ein riesiges gebiet vor allem muss man davor durch ein
ewig langes nicht geordnet strukturiertes gebiet

über eisenschmiede, da kann man ... nein muss man sich mehrer tage aufhalten um dieses
gebiet mit all seinen versteckten besonderheiten zu erleben

also ich habe keine bedenken, wenn ich mich in den vermeindlich verbotenen unzugänglichen
gebieten aufhalte

falls mich doch mal ein gm anschreiben sollte - kann er mich wegporten wie auch immer
ist sein recht, aber ob er meine frage beantworten kann, die ich ihm stellen werde
ohne 08/15 button inhalt, darauf bin ich mal gespannt...

zu gm's hatte ich schon oft kontakt und es kam mir nicht so vor als ob ich auf einer abschussliste
stehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im gegenteil ich hatte  sogar schon 2mal die ehre einen gm persönlich im spiel zu treffen inkl.
verwandlungsspäße


eine frage - wer ist der explorer-held und wo kann ich den finden???


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. September 2008)

hallo,

als ich heut' in if war und etwas in die bg's gehen wollte sah ich folgendes bild

Bild

nun ich weis wie man passiv dort rein kommt, aber mit einem char war ich noch nicht
dort oben.

ich denke mal, dass es auch von unten nicht möglich ist.

kann es sein, dass man von oben runter muss?
wie damals bei der bank von sw?


bitte um infos

danke


gruß 

brandolf


----------



## Albertado (5. September 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> _z.B._
> *Dun Morogh Luftfeld*
> Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
> ((Bild))
> ...



Von wo aus?


----------



## Kronas (5. September 2008)

Albertado schrieb:


> Von wo aus?


gefixt seit 2.4


btw: sw mauer geht noch


----------



## waldy200 (6. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gefixt seit 2.4


also ich habe vor 2 tagen einen char dort geparkt (horde natuerlich ^^). ist immernoch moeglich dorthin zu kommen. gibt auch bei youtube nen nettes video, wie man dort hin kommt.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (6. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gefixt seit 2.4
> 
> 
> btw: sw mauer geht noch





ähm nix gefixt - geht noch immer ich denke sogar mehrere möglichkeiten,
womöglich nehm ich wiedermal die schwierigste ;-)

bei mir muss man genau eine bestimmte pixelfläche treffen um weiter zu kommen

warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht

;-)


----------



## Autumna (9. September 2008)

huhu zusammen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! ein paar "geheime" orte habe ich schon besucht, aber nun möchte ich mal auf die insel südlich von tanaris und bin schon total verzweifelt, weil ichs nicht schaffe. jedes mal fehlen mir nur so ein paar meter, bis ich wieder ins flache wasser komme. ich hab dabei zig ausdauer buffs durch tränke und futter udn benutze blinzeln und schwimmtempotrank. trotzdem! immer fehlen so ein paar blöde meter. mit zwischendurch sterben funktionierts auch nicht, da mal blöderweise selbt als geist erschöpfung bekommt und stirbt, bevor man wieder an der leiche ist.

hat jemand einen tipp? das macht mich wirklich wahnsinnig.

ach ja, zum luftfeld kommt man mit leichter feder recht einfach.. man muss nur rechts von dem hauptweg zur eisenschmiede (als hordler is das n bissl blöde) mit leichter feder wo runterhüpfen. von da aus lässt es sich dann laufen.


----------



## Seacore (9. September 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> huhu zusammen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! ein paar "geheime" orte habe ich schon besucht, aber nun möchte ich mal auf die insel südlich von tanaris und bin schon total verzweifelt, weil ichs nicht schaffe. jedes mal fehlen mir nur so ein paar meter, bis ich wieder ins flache wasser komme. ich hab dabei zig ausdauer buffs durch tränke und futter udn benutze blinzeln und schwimmtempotrank. trotzdem! immer fehlen so ein paar blöde meter. mit zwischendurch sterben funktionierts auch nicht, da mal blöderweise selbt als geist erschöpfung bekommt und stirbt, bevor man wieder an der leiche ist.
> 
> hat jemand einen tipp? das macht mich wirklich wahnsinnig.
> 
> ach ja, zum luftfeld kommt man mit leichter feder recht einfach.. man muss nur rechts von dem hauptweg zur eisenschmiede (als hordler is das n bissl blöde) mit leichter feder wo runterhüpfen. von da aus lässt es sich dann laufen.



schami holen, übers wasser rennen geht schneller


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

Nice merh davon pls^^ teilweise wusst ich die sachen schon teileise aber auch net =)
Goblins wären sehr geil als Klasse. ich man könnte das dann so einrichten, dass nach lvl 10 du dich entscheiden kannst ob horde oder alli =) also fände ich cool udn wäre mal was neues


----------



## Morguz (9. September 2008)

Ich habe ohne scherz die spektakuläre Penis insel gefunden...


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. September 2008)

hmm würd mich interessieren was noch bei grim batol kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja und sturmwidn schatzkammer is ja n tor davor (also das sozusagen gegenüber vom verlies)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. September 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Ich habe ohne scherz die spektakuläre Penis insel gefunden...



das ist nen stinknormaler leuchtturm (manche leute haben phantasien *schüttelt den kopf*. wenn man vom hinterland ins wasser springt (komme gerade nicht auf den namen vom hordedorf dort). von dort war ich zumindist mal mit schwimmen dort hingekommen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Am Besten sagts noch deinen Server etc. damit Blizzard dir ne Ermahnung schicken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und hierzu... wie oft wir dort früher gildentreffen abgehalten hatten... und nix war mit einem gm.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (10. September 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> huhu zusammen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! ein paar "geheime" orte habe ich schon besucht, aber nun möchte ich mal auf die insel südlich von tanaris und bin schon total verzweifelt, weil ichs nicht schaffe. jedes mal fehlen mir nur so ein paar meter, bis ich wieder ins flache wasser komme. ich hab dabei zig ausdauer buffs durch tränke und futter udn benutze blinzeln und schwimmtempotrank. trotzdem! immer fehlen so ein paar blöde meter. mit zwischendurch sterben funktionierts auch nicht, da mal blöderweise selbt als geist erschöpfung bekommt und stirbt, bevor man wieder an der leiche ist.
> 
> hat jemand einen tipp? das macht mich wirklich wahnsinnig.
> 
> ach ja, zum luftfeld kommt man mit leichter feder recht einfach.. man muss nur rechts von dem hauptweg zur eisenschmiede (als hordler is das n bissl blöde) mit leichter feder wo runterhüpfen. von da aus lässt es sich dann laufen.



bitte mal einen hexer um hilfe, der kann etwas ganz besonders auf dich wirken

zum flugplatz gehts auch für hordler leicht, doch müssen sie nur das brandolfpixelfeld treffen aber dann ist's leicht ;-)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. September 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> bitte mal einen hexer um hilfe, der kann etwas ganz besonders auf dich wirken



hm, du kannst ja nur die unterwasseratmung meinen. nur hilft die auch nicht wirklich gegen die erschöpfung. ich habe es irgendwann mal aufgegeben dort hin zu gelangen. auch immer kurz vorm "normalen" wasser gestorben.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (10. September 2008)

Ähmmmm eig. hat er nicht die Unterwasseratmmung gemeint sondern einen Seelenstein. Probiers aus das wirkt wunder. 



Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (10. September 2008)

treffer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schattenstoffspezi


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

Ha, zum Glück spiel ich einen Schamanen und hab all die Nightrider-Buffs für mich selber : D


----------



## Siebäsiech (10. September 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> huhu zusammen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! ein paar "geheime" orte habe ich schon besucht, aber nun möchte ich mal auf die insel südlich von tanaris und bin schon total verzweifelt, weil ichs nicht schaffe. jedes mal fehlen mir nur so ein paar meter, bis ich wieder ins flache wasser komme. ich hab dabei zig ausdauer buffs durch tränke und futter udn benutze blinzeln und schwimmtempotrank. trotzdem! immer fehlen so ein paar blöde meter. mit zwischendurch sterben funktionierts auch nicht, da mal blöderweise selbt als geist erschöpfung bekommt und stirbt, bevor man wieder an der leiche ist.
> 
> hat jemand einen tipp? das macht mich wirklich wahnsinnig.
> 
> ach ja, zum luftfeld kommt man mit leichter feder recht einfach.. man muss nur rechts von dem hauptweg zur eisenschmiede (als hordler is das n bissl blöde) mit leichter feder wo runterhüpfen. von da aus lässt es sich dann laufen.



Hi versuchs mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die dinger kriegt man ab und an aus dem AH, kannste damit auch Blinzeln, aber ob sich das mit nem Hurtigkeitstrank stackt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

Elixier =! Trank


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (10. September 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Hi versuchs mal mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was wollt ihr mit den tränken?

azurblauer gürtel
tempotrank für's schwimmen
ss
warten bis der cd des tranks vorbei ist
tempotrank für's schwimmen

und ihr habt das ziel erreicht

gute heiler können sich der erschöpfung entgegenheilen
habs beobachtet geht ganz gut


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

Schamane mit Ankh ..... Schamane und du sterben an Erschöpfung .... Schamane benutzt Ankh und rezzt dich


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (11. September 2008)

oder so ^^


----------



## Autumna (11. September 2008)

danke erstmal für die vielem antworten! auf die idee mit dem seelenstein bin ich tatsächlich nicht gekommen, und diesen gürtel musste ich mir auch gerade mal nähen! 

dann werd ich das demnächst nochmal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:
hat geklappt, mit seelenstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin jetzt auch mal nicht direkt von der spitze los geschwommen, war irgendwie kürzer, glaube ich.


----------



## leckaeis (14. September 2008)

Aloha,


weiss nich ob das schonmal wer gepostet hat, ist schon was her das ich mir den Thread durchgelesen habn.

Hab am Fuß von Berg Hyjal ( non Hdz ) eine Höhle gefunden, die exakt aussieht wie die von Onyxia.
Weiss da jemand was zu?

Hab mal gehört, dass sich Neltharion bzw. Deathwing dort, oder in der Scherbenwelt, aufhalten soll.


----------



## Kamla (15. September 2008)

schon mal im thread vor gekommen? hoffe nicht ^^

unterm Kloster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonstig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. September 2008)

Kamla schrieb:


> schon mal im thread vor gekommen? hoffe nicht ^^
> 
> unterm Kloster:
> 
> ...



unterm kloster war ich noch net, dafür auf dem dach und bin von da in die instanz gesprungen

dem streifen am ende der welt habe ich auch schon öfters besucht - hast dir mal die löcher
im wasser genauer angesehen? man kann da bis zum grund kommen, nur bleibt die bildnachführung
hängen und dein char verschwindet im nichts wenn du weiterläufst ^^

@zur höhle inn hyjal - geschichtlich weiss ich nix dazu -selbst war ich schon drinnen und es
sieht genau wie bei onyxia aus.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. September 2008)

wann wird das jetzige Hyal gebiet eig eröffnet oder bleibt das für immer zu?

so als neue LvL zone  wärs bestimmt cool


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> wann wird das jetzige Hyal gebiet eig eröffnet oder bleibt das für immer zu?
> 
> so als neue LvL zone  wärs bestimmt cool



also komplett zu ist es nicht nur die richtige figur musst du zum anschauen hernehmen.

ich denke mal, dass da bestimmt mal ein neues gebiet entstehen wird - wobei ich mir
nicht mehr vorstellen kann, dass dies auf dem dortigen server sein wird.

da ja jedes neue gebiet ein weiteres addon voraussetzt und diese auf anderen 
servern platziert sind.

vielleicht führt mal eine flugroute darüber hinweg.


----------



## SirCotare (15. September 2008)

Im Schlingendorntal auf Jaguero Isle fand man zB. folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(11. Dezember 2003 (alpha 5.3 build 3368))




> wann wird das jetzige Hyal gebiet eig eröffnet oder bleibt das für immer zu?
> 
> so als neue LvL zone wärs bestimmt cool



Das weiss leider keiner so genau... aber Hyjal wär ja nicht das einzige bereits fertiggestellt Gebiet, welches nie released wurde. Dazu zählen ja unter anderem (manche war nicht ganz so fertig): Draenor, Der Smaragdgrüne Traum (Blizz war laut eigener aussage weiter damit als wir per mapviewer sehen können), Azshara Acrater, Gurubashi Catacombs, Kalidar, Old Ironforge, The Island of Doctor Lapidis, Giljim's Island, Stormwind prison, UnderMine

Ich kann ja dazu später auch nochmal was schreiben und alpha screens nachreichen


----------



## SirCotare (15. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> wann wird das jetzige Hyal gebiet eig eröffnet oder bleibt das für immer zu?
> 
> so als neue LvL zone  wärs bestimmt cool



sorry doppelpost, aber da fällt mir noch ein:

Hyjal  und Winterspring waren die beiden Gebiete aus der Alpha damals, welche noch am wenigsten fertig waren. Vom Hyjal existierte nur der Anfangsbereich und ein Teil des Passes hinauf; Winterpring war zwar schon vorhanden, aber hatte keinen Eingang, keine Objekte und vor allem keine Textur. Aussderm war dort die Landschaft alles andere als fertig modelliert... eben nur etwas hügelig.


----------



## stelzze (15. September 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> interessiert mich schon lange, was aus den alten, nocht nicht freigeschalteten, Gebieten wird
> 
> ...



doch man kann da hin oder konnte war selbst mal do oben war echt lustig bin mir aber nicht sicher on b das immer noch geht


----------



## StormofDoom (15. September 2008)

was Hyjal angeht...könnt ich mir gut vorstellen das es ein Startgebiet für die künftigen Heldenklassen (hoffe Dämonenjäger *.* ) werden wird...


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (15. September 2008)

Was hör ich da?! Gurubashi Katakombs?! Wo sind die und wie komm ich dahin?! 

Mfg Spezie


----------



## loragorn (15. September 2008)

Kamla schrieb:


> schon mal im thread vor gekommen? hoffe nicht ^^
> 
> unterm Kloster:
> 
> ...



Das Ende der Map mit dem Meer erinnert mich voll an die Geschichte aus der Bibel wo Mose das Wasser teilt... die Flüchtlinge durchs Meer laufen und dann die ganzen Ägypter ertrinken.


----------



## SirCotare (15. September 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Gurubashi_Catacombs

Gurubashi Catacombs wurde auf der Blizzcon 2007 genannt, dürfte aber schon von weitwaus früher stammen. Ursprünglich sollte das ganze ein 5v5 Deathmatch BG werden, wurde jedoch nie in Spiel gebracht weil: 5v5 Deathmatch hat keine wirklichen Ziele ausser Töte-die-anderen (=nicht BG like); Das ganze war viel zu weitläufig und der Spieler verbrachte mehr Zeit damit den Gegner zu finden als ihn zu schnetzeln;
Das Konzept wurde ja dann später eh mit den Arenen eingeführt.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (15. September 2008)

danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre schon geil gewesen wenn sie das eingeführt hätten^^


----------



## SirCotare (15. September 2008)

nochwas... in der alpha/beta von WoW diente ja das Dunkle Portal als Platzhalter für noch nicht eingebaute Instanzen / Instanzeingänge...

In Azshara findet man unter Wasser folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es scheint hatte Blizzard da wohl was geplant, doch fehlen leider weitere Infos dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (15. September 2008)

Spikyy schrieb:


> Und das Letze wäre Der Raid-Instant Eingang in Stratholme beim Schlachthaus vlt hat dazu einer Infos
> Screen:
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, es ist schwer zu sagen, wohin das genau führen sollte jedoch kann uns wohl auch hier die WoW Alpha weiterhelfen.

Damals (dez. 2003) war Stratholme noch kein instanzierter Bereich, also begehnbar (zumindest theoretisch, das die Pestländer off-limits waren). Der Grossteil von Strath war damals schon so wie wir es heute kennen, der Bereich mit den scharlachroten Typen existierte nicht (Schackgasse) und auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten waren noch nicht fertig. Heute findet man ja vor und hinter dem verschlossenen Raidportal auch jeweils ein kleines Banner mit dem Wappen vor Lorderon, welches auch damals nicht vorhanden war. Jetzt kommt aber der interessante Teil:

In der Alpha ging der Gang noch weiter und man kommt dann auf einen Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kommt mir dieses schwebende Teil so bekannt vor.... hmm... Es scheint, dass es sich hierbei um eine erste Version von Naxxramas handelt. JA, ich weiss dass Naxxramas erst viel später implementiert wurde, doch beinhaltet die Alpha auch AQ und andere Dinge! Direkt unter der schwebenden Zitadelle befindet sich eine Platform die an einen Teleporter erinnert. Leider ist der Bereich zu unfertig um mehr dazu sagen zu können. Hier noch die Vorbeiflug-ansicht der untexturierten Zitadelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass damals noch geplant war Naxxramas direkt zu implementieren, dies jedoch bis zum release nicht mehr möglich war, wie eben so viele andere Teile der Welt auch. Zu release wurde dann Strath instanziert, und die Vorversion von Naxx entfernt. Dann schnell ein Raidportal dort hin um später Naxx wie es ursprünglich geplant war implementieren zu können. Den Rest der Story kennt ihr ja.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. September 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> nochwas... in der alpha/beta von WoW diente ja das Dunkle Portal als Platzhalter für noch nicht eingebaute Instanzen / Instanzeingänge...
> 
> In Azshara findet man unter Wasser folgendes:
> 
> ...




hallo SirCotare

dies ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen - könntest du mir die koordinaten schreiben, damit ich nicht so lange suchen
muss?

vielen dank

- ich denke mal, dass dieses portal in einem späteren addon genutzt wird.
dieses addon/portarl wird uns dann zum nagagebiet führen und auch zu deren hauptstadt.

ich denke mal es werden sich dort schon viele gnome bzw. goblins eingefunden haben,
da man auf so manch weit abgelegenen gebieten tief im meer auf so kleine vorposten stößt

gruß

brandolf


----------



## SirCotare (18. September 2008)

> hallo SirCotare
> 
> dies ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen - könntest du mir die koordinaten schreiben, damit ich nicht so lange suchen
> muss?



also das dunkle portal ist natürlich dort heutzutage nicht mehr zu finden. das war nur in der Alphaversion von WoW dort. Den Krater findet man aber in Azshara direkt in der Mitte der Bucht unweit von dem runden Tempel. [65, 55] An der Wasseroberfläche findet man einen grosse Haufen Wrackteile (dort kann man Maws für die AQpre beschwören)

Wie ich ja schon schrieb waren Dunkle Portale in der Alpha die Platzhalter für noch fehlende Instanzen bzw. Instanzeingänge. So findet man auch statt Scholomance auf der Insel nur ein Dunkles Portal. Fraglich ist jetzt nur, was eben dort in Azshara geplant war und nie ins Spiel kam. Informationen dazu gib es leider nicht. Weder ne Aussage seitens Blizzard noch irgendwas in den Game-files. Vermutlich wär das aber ne Instanz gegen die Naga geworden, oder die Tiefschwarze Grotte sollte ursprünglich dort entstehen. Das wär auch insofern schlüssig, da BFT zwar zu der Zeit (dez. 2003) schon als Instanz in den Game-files zu finden war (als leere Karte), jedoch an der heutigen Stelle des Einganges weder der Eingang selber noch das Platzhalter Dunkle Portal zu finden war.



> - ich denke mal, dass dieses portal in einem späteren addon genutzt wird.
> dieses addon/portarl wird uns dann zum nagagebiet führen und auch zu deren hauptstadt.



Nun, das besagte Nagagebiet wär ja dann wohl Nazjatar und würde sich auf der versunkenen Inselgruppe rund um den Maelstrom befinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denk mal, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass man von dort direkt zum Maelstrom kommt. Was Blizzard diesbezüglich vor hat steht aber immer noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. September 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> also das dunkle portal ist natürlich dort heutzutage nicht mehr zu finden. das war nur in der Alphaversion von WoW dort. Den Krater findet man aber in Azshara direkt in der Mitte der Bucht unweit von dem runden Tempel. [65, 55] An der Wasseroberfläche findet man einen grosse Haufen Wrackteile (dort kann man Maws für die AQpre beschwören)
> 
> Wie ich ja schon schrieb waren Dunkle Portale in der Alpha die Platzhalter für noch fehlende Instanzen bzw. Instanzeingänge. So findet man auch statt Scholomance auf der Insel nur ein Dunkles Portal. Fraglich ist jetzt nur, was eben dort in Azshara geplant war und nie ins Spiel kam. Informationen dazu gib es leider nicht. Weder ne Aussage seitens Blizzard noch irgendwas in den Game-files. Vermutlich wär das aber ne Instanz gegen die Naga geworden, oder die Tiefschwarze Grotte sollte ursprünglich dort entstehen. Das wär auch insofern schlüssig, da BFT zwar zu der Zeit (dez. 2003) schon als Instanz in den Game-files zu finden war (als leere Karte), jedoch an der heutigen Stelle des Einganges weder der Eingang selber noch das Platzhalter Dunkle Portal zu finden war.
> 
> ...




hmm da war ich doch schon - ich muss mir die koordinaten mal genauer ansehen 

auf jedenfall danke


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. September 2008)

neuigkeiten oder alt bekannte möglichkeiten über den flughafen von if

man hab ich mich geärgert, hab ich doch durch langes versuchen einen neuen weg nach dem
walljumppatch gefunden. ein weg der nur aus einem kleinen pixelfeld besteht und von nicht
jedem spieler getroffen wird.

da ich mich zur zeit wieder auf großer explorertour befinde und sehr viele fogger-elexiere dabei
hatte - dachte ich mir ich versuchs mal mit dem ganz alten weg und ......
es klappte wunderbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kopf vs kante tisch - warum suche ich mir eigentlich immer die kompliziertesten wege???


gruß

brandolf

p.s.: der komplizierte weg war gestern auch noch nötig, da ich mit dem falschen umhang ins dorf
über menethill gesprungen bin - also musste ich als geist über den flughafen von if laufen

da ich nur im bayernoutfit (vom braufest) rumlief kostete mich der fehler nur 10 kupfer ^^


----------



## Kaaper (19. September 2008)

einfach mal fragen 

das hatte sich noch nie geändert hab es gleich nach dem walljumping patch probiert und es ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. September 2008)

Uldum kommt doch mit Wotlk raus


----------



## Dalaran (19. September 2008)

Aaaalso... ich habe da noch ein par neuigkeiten über die Raidini im Blutelf Startgebiet... (Tor'Whata)

Man läuft da also ins Trolldorf...
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...81a8d1247e9.png
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...91a73c7d9f3.png
Und erspäht dann ein Groooosses Tor...
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...5d185bc5cb5.png
Es hat neben den Holztor das zu ist noch 2 weitere offene nicht instanzierte Seitengänge...
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...c9701361853.png
(Die sollten wieder mal Putzen...)
Und der eine endet einfach so im Fels...
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...39b907c242f.png
Dann kommt man (irgendwie^^) durch das Holztor durch, und steht dann also hinter dem grünen Schimmerportal...
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...499aa61939d.png
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...314b0d89324.png
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...dc183d9c212.png
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...6f65a8717c9.png

Leider ist dann dahinter eine Unsichtbare Wand durch die man auch nicht mehr weiter kommt...

Aber das ganze ist wieder mal eine eindrucksvolle und schön designte Ini, die vieleicht sogar mal dazu kommen wird...!
http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...222a9295448.png


----------



## Vanitra (19. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Uldum kommt doch mit Wotlk raus


Woher hast du die Info? Gibt es Quellen die das bestätigen können oder ist das Wunschdenken?

Das es ein HdZ4 geben wird ist bereits bekannt, was sich dort drin befindet konnte ich aber bisher nicht in Erfahrung bringen, es wird aber wohl mit einer Schlacht in Nordend oder mit dem LK zusammenhängen. Also eher weniger mit Uldum. Ich bin auch der Meinung das noch ein Hdz5, 6 kommen wird. Allerdings ist das nur eine Meinung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bezüglich Troll-Ini. Was soll da rein? Zul'Whata ? Wie passt das geschichtlich? Bzw. was könnte es darstellen?

Vllt wirds ja nur ein Hafen für Zeppeline oder sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (19. September 2008)

Hmm... also in den Geisterlanden haben sie ja immer ein Trollproblem... Und ich meinte irgendwo gehört zu haben, dass Nachtelfen verzauberte Trolle seien (weiss nicht mehr wo) und da es in den Geisterlanden von beiden wimmelt, ist eine Troll"Rasse" nun halt nach Immersangwald ausgewandert, und weil sich Silbermond jetzt fürchtet, dass es erneut zerstört werden könnte (diesmal halt von den Trollen) soll man ihnen zuvorkommen, und den anführer der Trolle von Zul'Whata jetzt um die Ecke bringen.... (und nebenbei noch die schlachtpläne stehlen und sonderbarerweise noch ein par Epixloots mitnehmen^^) IST ALLES NUR THEORIE...


----------



## DarkStar89 (19. September 2008)

Hi

Jo HDZ4 wird es geben und da drinen wird es um die Zerstörung von Strath gehen.

Gruss


----------



## LordTears (19. September 2008)

weiß net obs schon jemand gesagt hat. ich vermute das das instanztor ind sw (nicht das im wasser mit den wachen) zum hafen von sw führt wo man dann nach northend kommt per schiff.


----------



## bad-alti (19. September 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Aaaalso... ich habe da noch ein par neuigkeiten über die Raidini im Blutelf Startgebiet... (Tor'Whata)
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Das sieht mir eher nach dem Eingang von ZA aus!
Vllt sollte es ursprünglich dahin?!


----------



## Dalaran (19. September 2008)

Nee glaube nicht, denn die beiden Tore wurden Zeitgleich ins spiel gebracht!


----------



## Flooza (19. September 2008)

als ich letztens in Strangle mit meinem Twink gequestet habe, hatte ich plötzlich einen disconnect. Als ich wieder einloggt war ich in  "Das verhüllte Meer", ein riesen Meer unter Strangle. Konnte noch vereinzelt Mobs in der Luft rumlaufen sehen. Laut Karte war ich gaaaaaaanz weit südlich von Kalimdor im Meer. Bin da mal so im nichts rumgeschwommen bis ich zum Ende des Meeres kam oO Jemand schon mal ähnliches erlebt? btw. der Gm hats erst nach dem 5. Versuch und 2 meiner Tode geschafft mich wieder in die "richtige" Welt zu holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. sreens kann ich leider erst heut abend hochladen


----------



## blacktor (19. September 2008)

Z'A wurde ja auch nachgepatcht, vl wird es mit WoTLK auch so sein und ein art Z'A2 für 80 geben (was sie später nachpatchen)?

wäre mal ganz was interessantes


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

> Das es ein HdZ4 geben wird ist bereits bekannt, was sich dort drin befindet konnte ich aber bisher nicht in Erfahrung bringen, es wird aber wohl mit einer Schlacht in Nordend oder mit dem LK zusammenhängen.



Man wird die Keulung von Stratholme (WarCraft III-Mission) nachspielen, in welcher man in Wc3 Arthas (damals noch Mensch und Paladin) spielt und die Dorfbewohner abschlachtet, damit sie nicht der Geißel in die Hände fallen


----------



## Deepender (19. September 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> als ich letztens in Strangle mit meinem Twink gequestet habe, hatte ich plötzlich einen disconnect. Als ich wieder einloggt war ich in  "Das verhüllte Meer", ein riesen Meer unter Strangle. Konnte noch vereinzelt Mobs in der Luft rumlaufen sehen. Laut Karte war ich gaaaaaaanz weit südlich von Kalimdor im Meer. Bin da mal so im nichts rumgeschwommen bis ich zum Ende des Meeres kam oO Jemand schon mal ähnliches erlebt? btw. der Gm hats erst nach dem 5. Versuch und 2 meiner Tode geschafft mich wieder in die "richtige" Welt zu holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





hatte das ähnliche gehabt, als wir in sunnwell waren....
dc gehabt,eingeloggt und hing in shat, wollte nen port haben und hatte dann auch angenommen und dann nach dem lade screen kam es dann so,ich viel durch sunnwell, und die ganzen bosse auch,jaaaaaa auch kil'jeaden,und ich kam im wirbelndem nether heraus,naja 3 mal passiert ud kein screen gemacht-.- "sich auf den kopf haut"


----------



## Siebäsiech (19. September 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> als ich letztens in Strangle mit meinem Twink gequestet habe, hatte ich plötzlich einen disconnect. Als ich wieder einloggt war ich in  "Das verhüllte Meer", ein riesen Meer unter Strangle. Konnte noch vereinzelt Mobs in der Luft rumlaufen sehen. Laut Karte war ich gaaaaaaanz weit südlich von Kalimdor im Meer. Bin da mal so im nichts rumgeschwommen bis ich zum Ende des Meeres kam oO Jemand schon mal ähnliches erlebt? btw. der Gm hats erst nach dem 5. Versuch und 2 meiner Tode geschafft mich wieder in die "richtige" Welt zu holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja dasselbe ist mir auch schon mal passiert. Hatte in ner Ogerhöhle in strangle nen Disconnect, und als ich wieder einloggte schwamm ich mitten im Meer rum und alle Mobs schwebten über dem Wasser rum.
Hab weit entfernt Land gesehen und bin dann dorthin geschwommen. Aber auf dem Land gabs nix besonderes ausser Gras und Hügel.
Hab leider keine Screens mehr davon, die sind alle auf meinem alten Computer, der den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Autumna (19. September 2008)

.weiss jemand was das für ne merkwürdige plattform ist bei 77.91 in azshara?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. September 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> .weiss jemand was das für ne merkwürdige plattform ist bei 77.91 in azshara?



da kommt eine flugmaschine ist ein quest den du dort abgeben kannst


----------



## SirCotare (19. September 2008)

> ZITAT(Autumna @ 19.09.2008, 21:29) *
> .weiss jemand was das für ne merkwürdige plattform ist bei 77.91 in azshara?
> 
> 
> da kommt eine flugmaschine ist ein quest den du dort abgeben kannst



wollt ich grad schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (19. September 2008)

wisst ihr wie die quest heisst??


----------



## SirCotare (19. September 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=3451


----------



## chiaxoxo (19. September 2008)

dankeschön^^


----------



## Autumna (19. September 2008)

hmmmm geht wohl als hordler nicht.... schade!


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich noch einen Weg ohne Walljumpen AUF Ogrimmar zu kommen?


----------



## chiaxoxo (19. September 2008)

wurde walljumping nicht entfernt??


----------



## the Huntress (19. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch einen Weg ohen Walljumpen AUF Ogrimmar zu kommen?



Langeweile?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

> wurde walljumping nicht entfernt??



Doch, deswegen schreib ich ja "ohne Walljumping"



> Langeweile? rolleyes.gif



Ja, außerdem war ich sosnt schon fast (=jeder Ort den ich kenne)  überall


----------



## leckaeis (20. September 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Hmm... also in den Geisterlanden haben sie ja immer ein Trollproblem... Und ich meinte irgendwo gehört zu haben, dass Nachtelfen verzauberte Trolle seien (weiss nicht mehr wo) und da es in den Geisterlanden von beiden wimmelt, ist eine Troll"Rasse" nun halt nach Immersangwald ausgewandert, und weil sich Silbermond jetzt fürchtet, dass es erneut zerstört werden könnte (diesmal halt von den Trollen) soll man ihnen zuvorkommen, und den anführer der Trolle von Zul'Whata jetzt um die Ecke bringen.... (und nebenbei noch die schlachtpläne stehlen und sonderbarerweise noch ein par Epixloots mitnehmen^^) IST ALLES NUR THEORIE...



Trolle sollen Nachtelfen gewesen sein?
Du liebe Güte ... Was können die eigentlich ? 
Zuerst sprengen sie Kalimdor. Dann verbannen sie die Hochwohlgeborenen, die später zu den Blutelfen werden.
Die Ertrunkenen Nachtelfen plagen Azeroth nun als Naga ... und jetzt sind sie auch noch für die Trolle verantwortlich?

Also es gibt ja wirklich dumme Existenzen ... Aber Nachtelfen ? 

/ironie off


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

> Trolle sollen Nachtelfen gewesen sein?
> Du liebe Güte ... Was können die eigentlich ?
> Zuerst sprengen sie Kalimdor. Dann verbannen sie die Hochwohlgeborenen, die später zu den Blutelfen werden.
> Die Ertrunkenen Nachtelfen plagen Azeroth nun als Naga ... und jetzt sind sie auch noch für die Trolle verantwortlich?
> ...



wobei das durchaus stark möglich ist. die trolle sind neben den aquir die erste rasse die auftauchte nachdem die titanen das chaos in ordnung gebracht haben dass die elementarlords und ihre götter verursacht haben. und es wird vermutet dass aus den trollen die nachtelfen wurden welche ihre kultur um den ewigen brunnen herum gebaut haben.

rein vom aussehen sehen die nachtelfen ja den trollen ähnlich,die langen ohren etc.


----------



## leckaeis (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> wobei das durchaus stark möglich ist. die trolle sind neben den aquir die erste rasse die auftauchte nachdem die titanen das chaos in ordnung gebracht haben dass die elementarlords und ihre götter verursacht haben. und es wird vermutet dass aus den trollen die nachtelfen wurden welche ihre kultur um den ewigen brunnen herum gebaut haben.
> 
> rein vom aussehen sehen die nachtelfen ja den trollen ähnlich,die langen ohren etc.




Naja dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


ich habe übrigens noch etwas entdeckt, was ich MEHR als gruselig finde. Südwestlich unter Karazhan ( nicht die Höhle wo man die kara Pre Quests machen musste ) gibt es einige makabre Katakomben. Dort sind SEHR große haufen von Knochen. Dann ist da noch ein großes becken in das Ketten hinein ragen. Und an den ketten unter Wasse hingen Leichen Kopfüber, deren Körper ziemlich geschwunden waren. Einigen fehlten die beine und Arme, anderen fehlten die haut, andere sahen einfach nur mitgenommen aus. Das ganze Ding hiess "Krypta der Verkehrten Sünder"

ich bin nur durch einen Disconnect hingekommen, aber es gibt weinen anderen weg hin zu kommen. Allerdings ist das nicht zu beschreiben, ich werde demnächst mal screens machen.

Ich hab wirklich eine Gänsehaut bekommen als ich das gesehen habe.

Weiss da irgendjemand etwas zu ?


Edith : ich hab mir das Ding jetzt mal etwas genauer angesehen. Das ist ein VERDAMT großer Komplex. Ungefähr vergleichbar mit Todesminen. Für eine nicht instanzierte Höhle sind das schon große Verhältnisse


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

ahja das kenne ich auch,damals vor bc konnte man da als geist rein wenn man genau vor dem tor starb .

ich fand das auch voll gruselig auf wowwiki steht da glaub ich was zu aber in der nacht will ich das nicht lesen ist mir zu gruselig^^^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (20. September 2008)

In den Büchern gab es doch einmal das "normale" karazhan und einmal "die untere Hälfte von Karazhan". Soweit ich mich eirnnere, was das auch der Ort wo medivh von Lothar und Khadgar getötet wurde.

Kann es sein das diese merkwürdige Krypta diese untere Hälfte von Karazhan ist?


----------



## Autumna (20. September 2008)

in dieser Gruft war ich auch.. und diese hängenden Leichen haben mir auch Gänsehaut gemacht, zumal man da unten ja völlig alleine ist...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne fremde Hilfe kommt man da meines Wissens allerdings nicht mehr rein..


----------



## Master of madness (20. September 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> da kommt eine flugmaschine ist ein quest den du dort abgeben kannst


omg und ich hab bei dieser q damals doof geschaut um des zu finden 
p.s.: ich hab die q nie abgeschlossen^^


----------



## Snuffy (20. September 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> in dieser Gruft war ich auch.. und diese hängenden Leichen haben mir auch Gänsehaut gemacht, zumal man da unten ja völlig alleine ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darf ich mal fragen wo das ist?


----------



## Plakner (20. September 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Aaaalso... ich habe da noch ein par neuigkeiten über die Raidini im Blutelf Startgebiet... (Tor'Whata)
> 
> Man läuft da also ins Trolldorf...
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/nat...81a8d1247e9.png
> ...



Das is mir auch schon aufgefallen. Schaut irgendwie aus wien 2tes Za


----------



## Autumna (20. September 2008)

Hallo Snuffy,

das ist die Gruft direkt neben dem Friedhof von Karazhan.


----------



## Snuffy (20. September 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> Hallo Snuffy,
> 
> das ist die Gruft direkt neben dem Friedhof von Karazhan.



Danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. September 2008)

Snuffy schrieb:


> darf ich mal fragen wo das ist?


 
weiter oben steht in der nähe von karazahn...


----------



## SuperAlex (20. September 2008)

das mit den Goblins als neue Rasse is schon interesant...Beutebucht is dann eine neue Hordehaupstadt?
Nunja, was kommt dann für die Allianz? hmm...ka...denk mal alle scharf nach und antwortet  mir^^


----------



## Master of madness (20. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Das is mir auch schon aufgefallen. Schaut irgendwie aus wien 2tes Za


hab vor kurzem nen gm dazu befragt der wollte ma keine infos drüber geben also wollte ich dahinter schwimmen. leider war da ne unsichtbare wand<.<
ich denk ma es kann ja die untoten wrath trolle version von za werden ^^
wo alle za bosse als untote noch mächtiger wieder auferstehen 
mit ner netten arthas questline^^


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

tor watha war vielleicht ursprünglich für zul aman gedacht, oder es war eine low level ini für blutelfen.

Ich kann mich übrigens noch an pre bc erinnern wo ich irgendwas noch im hinterkopf habe,dass es eine low level ini für blutelfen in quelthalas gab,das war bestimmt torwatha und als vorstufe für zul aman gedacht,aber letzendlich nicht umgesetzt

Aber ich denke eher dass es teil von zul aman ist und noch irgendwann geöffnet wird,denn zul aman ist in wirklichkeit noch viel größer und erstreckt sich über ganz quelthalas, da fehlt zum beispiel noch der schrein von utalek , die hauptstadt von zul aman etc. das ist bestimmt torwatha aber es wurde einfach ausgelassen und nur eine kleinere raid ini nämlich zul aman designed


----------



## kingofthejungle (20. September 2008)

Ach mist...
ich würd jetzt auch gerne auf erkundungstour gehen und mir diese gruft mal anschaun...
leider ist meine Gamecard ausgelaufen und mein HUnterli wartet jetzt in Sw auf das schiff nach Nordend..

wenn jemand mehr dazu rausbekommt dann postet mal mehr sreens pls^^


----------



## leckaeis (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> tor watha war vielleicht ursprünglich für zul aman gedacht, oder es war eine low level ini für blutelfen.
> 
> Ich kann mich übrigens noch an pre bc erinnern wo ich irgendwas noch im hinterkopf habe,dass es eine low level ini für blutelfen in quelthalas gab,das war bestimmt torwatha und als vorstufe für zul aman gedacht,aber letzendlich nicht umgesetzt
> 
> Aber ich denke eher dass es teil von zul aman ist und noch irgendwann geöffnet wird,denn zul aman ist in wirklichkeit noch viel größer und erstreckt sich über ganz quelthalas, da fehlt zum beispiel noch der schrein von utalek , die hauptstadt von zul aman etc. das ist bestimmt torwatha aber es wurde einfach ausgelassen und nur eine kleinere raid ini nämlich zul aman designed




Du erinnerst dich an Pre BC, wo es noch eine Blutelfen Ini in Quel'Thalas gab ?

Soweit ich weiss gab es weder die Blutelfen, noch Quel'Thalas vor BC.
Oder irre ich mich da? Bei den Blutelfen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Quel'Thalas sollte ja angeblich mal durch schwimmen erreichbar gewesen sein.
Weiss es aber nicht mehr genau


----------



## SirCotare (20. September 2008)

> Quel'Thalas sollte ja angeblich mal durch schwimmen erreichbar gewesen sein.
> Weiss es aber nicht mehr genau



also generell das gesamte Gebiet oberhalb der Pestländer wird dir auf der Minimap als Quel'Thalas angezeigt. Musst eben vom Hinterland an der Küste raufschwimmen. Ganz am Nordzipfel gibts sogar ein paar Ruinen


----------



## Astrad (20. September 2008)

Also dieses Gebite da bei/unter Karazhan sieht ja mal mehr als gruselig aus. Würde das gern mal erforschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (20. September 2008)

gott habt ihr alle kein leben oder was is das für müll omg /close!


----------



## jolk (20. September 2008)

wie bist du denn drauf ? oO


----------



## Rhokan (20. September 2008)

Wow, was für eine Niveaubombe


----------



## SirCotare (20. September 2008)

weiss eigentlich noch wer was genauers zum Player-Housing so wie es in der Alpha ja schon getestet wurde? kenn nur den einen screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (20. September 2008)

kann man nach grim batol auch allein als 70er hin ohne nach paar schlägen getötet zu werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war nämlich mal nord-osten im hinterland da wo der weltboss steht...da sind ja nur 62 elite oder so, dachte mir also die kann ich angreifen und habs getan und nach paar seks war ich down o_O


----------



## SirCotare (20. September 2008)

> war nämlich mal nord-osten im hinterland da wo der weltboss steht...da sind ja nur 62 elite oder so, dachte mir also die kann ich angreifen und habs getan und nach paar seks war ich down o_O


Schlechte Idee ohne mind. 5 Leute (inkl. Heiler)

Grim Batol müsstest schon hinreiten können. Also zumindest die Drachen umreiten und nix pullen... hilft aber wohl nur ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (20. September 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> in dieser Gruft war ich auch.. und diese hängenden Leichen haben mir auch Gänsehaut gemacht, zumal man da unten ja völlig alleine ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei dem Bild mit den Leichen, da kommt ja richtig ResidentEvilStimmung auf^^


----------



## ---D.A.--- (20. September 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild mit den Leichen, da kommt ja richtig ResidentEvilStimmung auf^^



Also sooooo Gruselig finde ich das jetz garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich würd es gruselig finden wenn die Leichen einen anstarren würden XD

B2T: ich glaub es gab mal ne möglichkeit  in die untere nicht-instanzierte Schwarzfelsspitze zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. September 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Also sooooo Gruselig finde ich das jetz garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja die hatte ich gefunden nur war der sturz zu hoch, dass ich überleben konnte.

bei mir war so ich stürmte auf eine magmaelementar und plötzlich fiel und fiel ich traf auf dem boden auf
und starb - so kam ich in die nicht instanzierte brd inni


zum der gruft neben kara - dort haussiert gerade mein krieger
ist schon unheimlich dort- da nette hintergrundeffekte shcon eingebaut sind


----------



## SirCotare (21. September 2008)

> bei mir war so ich stürmte auf eine magmaelementar und plötzlich fiel und fiel ich traf auf dem boden auf
> und starb - so kam ich in die nicht instanzierte brd inni





> B2T: ich glaub es gab mal ne möglichkeit in die untere nicht-instanzierte Schwarzfelsspitze zu kommen



also ich hab mir das grad am mapviewer angesehen... von BRD und LBRS existieren nur die ersten 2-3 räume hinter dem instanzportal. mehr nicht!


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

hyjal :>



sollte früher mal voller dämonen als lvl gebiet reingespasselt werden


----------



## J-Roc (21. September 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Weibliche Goblins sind toll <3



find ich auch. muss jedes mal schmunzeln wenn ich die anquatsche, total knuffig wie die reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinsedrache (21. September 2008)

Aber der Smiley is auch mal ein nett gemachter Gag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu den Gruftleichen von Kara : spooky wenn man da alleine durchrennt :>


----------



## SirCotare (21. September 2008)

> hyjal :>
> sollte früher mal voller dämonen als lvl gebiet reingespasselt werden



wurde im tread war schon diskutiert, aber ok...
erstmal... woher hast du deine infos, wäre immer ganz nice mit ner quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie genau geplant war Hyjal ins Game zu bringen ist unklar, aber was man dazu sagen kann ist folgendes:

Hyjal war neben Winterspring eines der letzen fertig gestellten Gebiete im Game. (ersichtlich aus der Alpha von 2003)

Der Zugang zum Hyjal im jetzigen Winterpring ist ein lvl 60+ elite mob gebiet, also glaub ich mal kaum, dass es ein Gebiet zum leveln werden sollte. Wobei dann sicher nicht die ganzen Elite dort gewesen wären. Aber n Gebiet zum leveln an ein 60er Gebiet zu hängen wär etwas unschlüssig.

Weiters ist das Gebiet so gut wie fertig, jedoch leer. Das konnte man ja per Walljump schon besichtigen.

Interessant ist noch ein Eingang im Hyjal der so aussieht die der zu Onyxia. Gängige Theorie dazu ist, dass dies der Eingang zu Illidans ehemaligem Gefängnis ist. Hinter dem Eingang befindet sich derzeit nur eine kurze Höhle. Wie man ja aus der WoW Story weiss, soll ja der ganze Berg untertunneld sein und auch einen Grossteil der Holzschlundfeste beherbergen.

Was in Zukunft aus dem Gebiet wird ist unklar, doch scheint es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass Hyjal bald mal integriert wird... gibt ja dazu HDZ3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------
Dies noch zur Krypta "unter" Kara:



> This crypt lies behind the tower of Karazhan in Deadwind Pass, in the cemetery at Morgan's Plot. It is by far the largest of the crypts, stretching deep underground in a labyrinthine series of rooms, each more horrifying than the previous. Easily the most horrific chamber is the "Upside Down Sinners" - a large water-filled room with dead people attached to chains floating upside-down, feet pointing towards the ceiling. The underground network of crypts contains other strange chambers as well:
> 
> * Well of the Forgotten
> * The Pauper's Walk
> ...


 wowwiki


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

hyjal wird als  levelgebietmit dem maelstrom addon (Into the Maelstrom) kommen,hab da mal eine quelle gehabt aber ka wo ich  sie hab

blizzard hat aber kurz dran gearbeitet,sich dann aber doch für nordend entschieden


----------



## Linostar (21. September 2008)

Ortak schrieb:


> So ich wahr heute mal in Dun Morogh aufm Luftfeld un hab ma ein paar screens gemacht.
> 
> 01: So da isses also
> 
> ...





doch das geht so halb(mit dem pet)


----------



## ---D.A.--- (21. September 2008)

Linostar schrieb:


> doch das geht so halb(mit dem pet)


 
Das hatten wa auch schon herausgefunden ^^ Habs schon ma gemacht allerdings landet man dann im nichts.
Falls es ins Spiel gebracht wird dann über nen Aufzug da der Weg ja weiter nach oben in den Berg führt, weshabl eine direkte Anbindung an die Tüftlerstadt ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Blumentau (21. September 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> ich steh ja auf sowas ^^ danke, aber goblins als fraktion ; / die sin doch neutral? oder vileicht kann man sich ab lvl XX für Horde/alli endscheiden... naja häslicher als gnome sind die auch nicht... also warum net >_<





Goblins rocken. Die sind auf jeden Fall besser als Gnome.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (21. September 2008)

Blumentau schrieb:


> Goblins rocken. Die sind auf jeden Fall besser als Gnome.



Goblins rocken auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frage wäre dann wie man das im Charaktererstellungsbilschirm macht ^^

So nebenbei: Ich glaub deine Signatur is ein wenig zu groß geraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smilieface (21. September 2008)

Also ich finde diese Geheimnisse super spannend, leider kenn ich selbst keine die nicht schon gepostet wurden.
Aber auf jeden fall super arbeit, danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (21. September 2008)

Los Leute! Das Thema ist super spannend. Lasst das Raiden und geht Exploren^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. September 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Das hatten wa auch schon herausgefunden ^^ Habs schon ma gemacht allerdings landet man dann im nichts.
> Falls es ins Spiel gebracht wird dann über nen Aufzug da der Weg ja weiter nach oben in den Berg führt, weshabl eine direkte Anbindung an die Tüftlerstadt ausgeschlossen ist.



ja dass kenne ich auch. bin mal gesprungen und bin geflogen und geflogen. bin weiter geflogen und einkaufen gegangen. als ich wieder kam, war ich tod. bin irgendwie raus aufs meer geflogen und bin wohl an erschöpfung gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (21. September 2008)

Autumna schrieb:


> in dieser Gruft war ich auch.. und diese hängenden Leichen haben mir auch Gänsehaut gemacht, zumal man da unten ja völlig alleine ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol da kriegt man ja angst^^


----------



## Midnightboy (21. September 2008)

He leute wart ihr schonmal beim angeblichen Bengal Tiger Mount Verkäufer? is lustig da hab da nen weg rauf gefunden is aber ein bissl anspruchsvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Search it!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (22. September 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> He leute wart ihr schonmal beim angeblichen Bengal Tiger Mount Verkäufer? is lustig da hab da nen weg rauf gefunden is aber ein bissl anspruchsvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa, gibt mehrere Seiten hier im Thread die das Thema behandeln... Fakt ist, dass es den Verkäufer nicht gibt.


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Weibliche Goblins sind toll <3
> Und...hey nix gegen Gnome Oo


Hey Zeit ist Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (23. September 2008)

*Todesminen:*

Van Cleefs Schiff liegt ja bekanntlich auf dem Dock innerhalb der Todesminen.
Irgendwie muss es da hin gekommen sein und wegsegeln will er ja vielleicht auch mal. 
Es ist auch ein Tor vorhanden, wie man auf dem Bild sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aaaber - schwimmt man unter dem Tor durch, kommt man in einen schmalen Raum. Hinter dem Tor liegt eine Felswand.. 
Armer v Cleef muss wohl für immer drin bleiben.
Hier ein Bild von dem schmalen Raum, links Felswand, rechts Tor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grind0r (23. September 2008)

Hi, das hier wird dann mal mein erster selbstgeschriebener Beitrag azuf Buffed, nachdem ich schon etwa 2 Jahre vieles gelesen hab (=

Also das ganze Thema ist wirklich saumäßig interessant, ahbe jetzt auch das exploren für mich entdeckt und bin gerade dabei, einen Weg zu der Höhle zu suchen, wo angeblich dieser Bengal Tiger Mount-Verkäufer steht (den es denke ich nur in der Beta gab). Habe schon einige Explorevids dazu gesehen, aber alle vorm Walljumpnerf, ahbe aber schon einen komplizierten, aber zukunftsträchtigen ersatzweg aufgespürt, bin aber noch am arbeiten.

Generell ahbe ich kaum Orte bisher selbst besucht (Asche auf mein Haupt) aber schon so ziemliche alles mögliche und unmögliche auf Youtbe gesehen, da ich leidenschaftlicher 'WoW-Fraps-Video'-Gucker bin. AUßerdem ein absoluter WoW-Geschicktsfreak, was sich vorallem dadurch herausstellte, dass ich schon bevor ich selbst WoW spielte soviele Seiten im Internet durchforstete, dass ich so manche Highend-Inni schon besser kannte, obwohl ich noch nie drin war, als welche, die schon mehrmals da waren^^ und ich bin für meinen Bro immer der erste Ansprechpartner, wenn er was zu ner Quest, nem Gebiet oder auch nur Irgendwas im Spiel wissen will, also bin ich weniger der aktive WoW-Explorere, als mehr der Internet und Geschichtsexplorer, habe alle Bücher gelesen, alle Comics, jede Inetseite, die ich gefunden habe, Buffed, WoWwiki, WC III und TFT komplett durchgespielt und was nicht noch alles, sollten also geschichtliche Zusammenhänge unklar sein, aüßere ich mich gerne dazu.

Ich muss sagen, dass das exploren und das spekulieren über zukünftige Spielinhalte etc echt dermaßen spaßig und interessant ist und ich leute wie unser aller Lieblings-Explorer Brandolf echt klasse finde! Immer nach dem Motto: "Wat man sisch nisch weiß, dat muss man sisch erklären"^^ oder in diesem Fall ->exploren (=

Eine weitere Sache mal abgesehen von noch unimplementierten Gebieten, Alphascreens, Funorten und offensichtlichen Eastereggs sind meiner Meinung nach (vorallem für alle ehemaligen WC III-Spieler) bestimmte, bisher noch nciht aufgetauchte Chraktere, die es damlas gab:

-Mein ganz dicker Favorit und Namensvetter eines Vorposters: Rokhan, der Trollschamane (mit kleinem Jäger-tick vllt) aus WC III, damals begleiter von Rexxar, dem Mok'Nathal. Es gibt kaum wichtige Charaktere aus WC III, die nicht implementiert oder wenigstens geschichtlich in WoW erwähnt werden, Rokhan allerdings fehlt. Er war ein Schattenjäger der Darkspear, bester Krieger des Vol'Jin, den es ja gibt! Ein eindeutiges Indiz, dass es ihn wohl auch nicht geben wird vorerst (was sehr schade ist), ist, dass ein Kumpel von mir ingame den namen 'Rokhan' trägt, obwohl das ja bei implementierten Namen normal nur mit Akzent oder falscher Schreibweise geht, falls jemand irgendwas über Rokhans Schicksal weiß, erzählts mir pls!!

-Dann natürlich noch Chen Stormstout, der Pandarenen Braumeister, ebenfalls Begleiter Rexxars. Dieser Knabe kommt nur indirekt durch 'Chens Fässchen', den Ingame Gengestand und die gleichnamige Quest vor, bei der man einen Orc in Ratschet aufsucht, der behauptet, einen Schüler vion Chens Schüler zu sein und der einem, wenn man ihm Mats bringt, sogar ein sogenanntes 'Storstout' zusammenbraut. ehrlich gesagt warte ich solange ich WoW spiele schon auf die Klasse Pandarenen oder wenigstens auf Panda-Npcs! Und erzählt mir bloß nichts von Pandarenen und Allianzklasse, der war Unterstützer von Rexxar, Rokhan, Thrall etc, also eindeutig Horde!!

-Als letztes fällt mir gerade noch Aegwynn ein, die Mutter von Medhiv udn verdammt mächtige Magierin, die über 1000 Jahre alt ist und Wächterin von Tirifal war. (wer mehr erfahren will, sollte "WarCraft - Der letzte Wächter" lesen, wie alle Bücher von WarCraft ziemlich geil) Sie ist irgendwann einfach verschwunden, sozusagen "abgetaucht", einige - so auch ich - vermuten sie in Tabetha, der Frau in den Düstermarschen wiederzufinden, da dieser sehr mächtig zu sein scheint, so mächtig, dass sogar beide Fraktionen sie schätzen und man von ihr sogar als Hordler mindetsens 4 magierquests und 1 Hexerquest vekommt, wenn die Lehrer keinen Rat mehr wissen gehts immer ab zu Tabetha^^ und ncith als letztes hat sie sogar wie nur wirklich wenige Charakter im Spiel (Thrall, Vol'Jin usw, in der Regel nur Anführer) ein eingenes Soundset, was auf Wichtigkeit hindeutet. Wer sie oft anklcikt, bekommt von ihr deutlich klargemacht, dass man sie nciht nerven soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Far, mein erster Beitrag, auf das ihr ihn durchlesen und dabei versteinern werdet, bevor ihr durch seit^^ wers doch überlebt, kann ja mal antworten^^

Greets, Grindor


----------



## SirCotare (23. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> *Todesminen:*
> 
> Van Cleefs Schiff liegt ja bekanntlich auf dem Dock innerhalb der Todesminen.
> Irgendwie muss es da hin gekommen sein und wegsegeln will er ja vielleicht auch mal.
> ...



Ganz im Nordwesten vom Schlingendorntal findet man auch ein riesiges Tor, das dürfte der Ausgang sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (23. September 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Ganz im Nordwesten vom Schlingendorntal findet man auch ein riesiges Tor, das dürfte der Ausgang sein:


stimmt, da oben bei der Trollinsel.. das sieht wirklich aus wie das Tor!
Man kann übrigens in den Todesminen reiten - ein kleines Stück aber es geht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zu dem Rokhan und der Ansicht, man kann nicht wie ein NPC heissen: mein Banker heisst Gamon, wie der Taure in Og der immer herhalten muss. Gab schon viele lustige Geschichten. Der heisst nun mehr als ein Jahr so und hat kein Sonderzeichen. 
Das Soundset mit dem "nerv nicht" haben viele NPCs, wenn du mal fürs BG angemeldet bist, klick mal die Anmelder an, die zB sagen sowas auch.


----------



## Ayvelin (23. September 2008)

Aber ich glaube, es wurde die "eigene" stimme gemeint, die einzigartige, die nicht jede einheit hat, wachen zb klingen alle gleich und viele andere NPCs ...


----------



## ---D.A.--- (23. September 2008)

Rokhan kommt mit WotLK nach Dragonblight "Rokhan is a shadow hunter of the Darkspear Tribe of jungle trolls. He previously assisted Rexxar to halt Admiral Proudmoore's campaign. At present, he can be found in Dragon's Fall in the Dragonblight as a Horde questgiver."

Noch n Bild dazu: [attachment=4998:Rokhanwr1.jpg]


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> *Todesminen:*
> 
> Van Cleefs Schiff liegt ja bekanntlich auf dem Dock innerhalb der Todesminen.
> Irgendwie muss es da hin gekommen sein und wegsegeln will er ja vielleicht auch mal.
> ...



hinter dem tor war ich auch schon - ist ja klar, dass die eine felswand eingebaut haben - sonst würde neugierige wie
wir einen weg dorthin finden ;-)

aber gut, dass du mich auf diesen ort bringst hab da noch einige tests vor ^^^

@Grindor - gut geschriebener bericht - zur ogerhöhle kommt man noch immer  - hab nur grad nicht die koordinaten im
kopf
lass dir etwas ausdauer und wille buffen, dann schaffst es bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. September 2008)

besuchten Orte: WAS GEHT NOCH

- Old Ironforge
- der Raum neben dem Eingang zu Old IF 
*geht noch immer, aber nicht mehr mit dem jäger*

- über dem Gebäude vom König von IF 
- im rechten Greifentunnel zur Schmiede von IF 
- auf dem Gebäude rechts neben der Bank von IF 
*geht nicht mehr*

- im Tunnel, aus dem die Flugzeuge geholt werden (Millitärviertel) 
*geht noch*

- Dun Morogh/Loch Modan im Gebirge die Höhle -> beim betreten ändert sich die Gebietsanzeige 
von Dun Morogh in Silithus (die Höhle ist ein Abbild von der Höhle in 
östlichen Silithus nur ohne NPC  *geht noch*

- IF Flugplatz 
- Gipfel von IF (Berggipfelfahne)[eine Wache kommt hin und wieder da rauf]  
- abgestürztes Flugzeug über IF [die gleiche Wache vom Gipfel kommt auch hierher] 
- Höhle beim Flugplatz über IF (man kommt da in den nicht instanzierten Bahnhof 
der Untergrundbahn von IF) 
- Höhle und Zeltplätze über IF 
- Höhle mit Trolle der Frostmähnen (inkl. einem Troll LvL8 ! auf einem Wolfsmount) 
- Dorf unter dem Flugplatz von IF/ über Menethill 
- Höhle ins Ungewisse oder mit richtigem Sprung nach Old IF 
- In den 2 Häusern im Dorf über Menethill 

- gesamte Berge nördliches Dun Morogh, Südlich vom Sumpfland, Westlich von Loch Modan 
Südöstlich in den Bergen vom Sumpfland befindet sich in der leeren Stelle ein See 
*ab IF Flugplatz - geht alles noch*

- abgestürzter Zeppelin westlich von Dun Modr *passiv auf jeden fall*
- im leeren Gebiet nordwestlich von Dun Algaz im Sumpfland (da ist ein kleiner See)  *geht noch*
- im ganzen südlichen Gebirge vom Sumpfland *geht noch*

- Dalaran unter der Kuppel *geht noch*

- hinter dem Greymane Wall (südlich vom Silberwald) *geht noch*
- Lohenscheidt ab 21 Uhr verwandeln sich die Bewohner in Worgs (für Allies interessant) 

- über der Unterstadt *geht noch*
- das große leere Gebiet im westlichen Tirisfal (neben dem Startgebiet von den Untoten) *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet - passiv ja*
- auf den Dächern vom Scharlachroten Kloster *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet - passiv ja*

- östlich des Arathihochlandes der Bauernhof am Meer mit Steg und einem LvL1 Getier 
- auf dem höchten Berg über Grimbatol beim Lager eines Wachpostens, dem Spuren nach 
wurde er durch einen Feuerball eines Drachens getötet *passiv auf jeden fall*


- das große leere Gebiet östlich von Seradane (Hinterland) *passiv auf jeden fall*
- von da zum riesigen leeren Gebiet östlich der östlichen Pestländer *passiv auf jeden fall*
- von da zu Old Quel'Thalas *passiv auf jeden fall*
- von dort nach langem Reiten war ich unter Stratholme 

- Loch Modan – das ganze Gebirge erkundet *passiv auf jeden fall*
- nichts besonderes nur das 4. mir in WoW bekannte abgestürzte Flugzeug östlich vom See Loch Modan 

- Weg über die Berge von der Sengenden Schlucht in die Brennende Steppe östlich von Blacktrock (Als Ally kann man da die Hordler auf ihren Greifen erschrecken ^^ ) *geht noch*

- Von der Brennenden Steppe (Südsüdwest) zu den Zwergenkriegern die gegen einen Elitedrachen kämpfen (zu sehen beim Flug von SW nach IF) *geht noch*
- von da zu dem kleinen See mit dem Zelt davor nördlich im Gebirge von SW - im See kann man Blumen statt Fische angeln *geht noch*
- das kleine Haus auf dem hohen Berg mit den Wasserfällen über dem See *passiv ja - aktiv sehr unwarscheinlich*

- auf der linken und rechten Seite der ersten Stadtmauer von Sturmwind *rechts geht noch - links noch nicht probiert nach 2.4*
- auf dem ersten Vorbau nach der Brücke zu Sturmwind *geht aktiv nicht mehr*
- über die linke Seite von SW (vom Greifen ab) zu dem Bereich hinter den Gittern in SW 
von da unter SW *geht noch*
- unter Sturmwind *geht noch*
- Instanzabbild vom Verlies in Sturmwind (Unterschied dazu, das Gitter im Boden)  *geht aktiv nicht mehr*
- nördlich von Sturmwind (Sturmwind liegt in der Luft) *geht noch*
- hinter den Schaltergittern in der Bank von Sturmwind, bei den 3 Bankiers *geht aktiv nicht mehr*

- Weg über die Berge von den verwüsteten Landen zu den Sümpfen des Elends *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*

- unter Karazhan (Smilie) im Gebirgspass der Totenwinde *geht noch*
- außerhalb von Karazhan mit folgenden Besonderheiten *soll noch gehen, selbst keinen weg gefunden bis jetzt, gilt auch für die nächsten Punkte*
- im Süden von Kara -> die Trollbauten ähnlich wie Zul’Gurub 
- im Westen von Kara - > Nightbane auf seinem Felsen besucht !! hätte den am liebsten als Flugmount gezähmt ^^ 
- weiter westlich bis nach Dunkelhain (an der westlichen Instanzgrenze bei Dunkelhain 
hörte ich plötzlich einen Sektkorken knallen – sehr sehr komisch) 
- im Norden von Kara -> kompletter Gebirgspass der Totenwinde einschliesslich dem Zugang zum Netherbereich 
- Im Osten von Kara -> bis in die Sümpfe des Elends dort bis zum ersten Wachturm und einschließlich der Höhle im Südwesten der Sümpfe 
- in der größten der 4 Grüfte von WoW unter dem Friedhof hinter Karazhan (ein Muss für jeden Explorer!)  *geht noch*
- bei den Greifen im Turm von Kara und auch im Turm drinnen - man kommt nicht in den Innenbereich,  
da die Zugänge zugemauert wurden  *geht noch passiv*

- die zwei Inseln südlich von Tanaris  *geht noch*
- über dem Eingangsbereich von Uldum und direkt vor dem schwarzen Loch  *geht noch*
- südöstlich von Tanaris weit draußen und tief unten im Meer bei dem Gnomenbauten 
Unterwasser  *geht noch*
- südliches Ende der Welt hinter den Inseln von Tanaris - Achtung keine Möglichkeit 
festen Boden zu erreichen  *geht noch*

- im großen leeren Gebiet südlich vom Un'goro Krater  *geht noch*

- über und hinter dem Eingang zu den Höhlen der Zeit  *noch nicht getestet nach 2.4 , denke aber es geht nicht mehr*

- unter Orgrimmar  *geht noch*

- auf den Gebirge nördlich von Orgrimmar/südlich von Azshara  *noch nicht getestet nach 2.4*

- Steinring über dem nordöstlichen Azshara  *noch nicht getestet nach 2.4*

- im Kraterkessel und auf den Gebirgsspitzen vom Krater von Azshara (sollte mal darunter ein Kampfgebiet werden)  *noch nicht getestet nach 2.4 , denke aber es geht nicht mehr*

- Hyjal über die Flüsternde Schlucht (Winterspring) *geht nur noch passiv, gilt auch für die nächsten Punkte*
- Hyjal das Baustellenschild 
- Hyjal im tiefsten See von WoW unter Archimondes Skelett 
- Hyjal in der Kopie der Onyinstanz 
- Base-Jump-Punkt zum Teufelswald ^^ 
- abgestürztes/gestrandetes Flugzeug auf dem höchsten Gipfel vom Hyjal (eine Legende wurde war für mich, durch meinen Fund) 

- im Gebirge nördlich von Winterspring 

- vom westlichen Winterspring über das Südgebirge von Moonglade zum Trolldorf über der Dunkelküste *geht noch*

- Das Dorf der Tanzenden Trolle über der nordwestlichen Dunkelküste (zu sehen vom Flug mit dem Greifen) *geht noch*

- Im Vorraum von Zul'Aman (vor der Einbindung der Instanz ins Spiel) in den Geisterlanden *kein Explorergebiet mehr, da offen*
- Auf dem Berg der südwestichen Geisterlanden beim Zigurat *noch nicht getestet nach 2.4, gilt auch für die folgenden Punkte*
- das ganze leere Gebiet von den süd-westlichen bis zu den südöstlichen Geisterlanden 
(auf der Karte befindet man sich weit in den westlichen Pestländern) 
weitere Besonderheit - im Südwesten gibt es keine Hintergrundmusik und keine anderen Geräusche 
nur Stille, ausschließlich das Klappern der eigenen Rüstung ist beim laufen zu hören 

- Im Vorraum von Tor'Watha (eine noch nicht erwähnte kommende Instanz) in den Eversong - Woods *geht noch*
- von da aus zum Ende der Welt von WoW (die Grenze des Spiels) östlich von Quel'Thalas *geht noch*

- unabsichtliches betreten der nicht instanzierten Blackrocktiefen - leider durch den Fall durch ein Bugloch tot durch Fallschaden 
- über dem Eingang von Blackrock (sendende Schlucht) 
- auf dem Black Rock über Nefarians Bau 
- nicht instanzierter Balkon bei Nefarian 

- Gebiet zwischen Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede *geht noch*

- Insel Alcaz - im ehemaligen Verlies des alten Königs von Sturmwind (der König war nicht mehr dort) 

- Rabenflucht (Dunkelhain) - die Geister in den Häusern gesehen 
(Achtung! auf den Hexerbuff achten, denn wenn der abläuft befindet man sich noch immer im 
Kampf mit den Geistern und selbst trifft man die nicht mehr ;-) ) 

- Brügelinsel - war im Kanalsystem darunter 

- Kräne über/nördlich der Thoriumspitze *geht noch*
- Zelt mit Flugzeug nordwestlich von der Thoriumspitze *geht noch*

- Gebirge nördlich vom Ödland komplett *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*

- hinter dem Tor im Schlingendorntal, das zur Höhle mit dem Schiff in den Todesminen 
führt *geht noch*

- leeres Gebiet nördlich von Zul’Gurub führt bis in die verwüstete Lande und weiter 
bis ans Meer beim Sumpfland *geht noch*
- nördlich von Zul’Gurub ->See ohne Wasser mit schwebenden Sumpfrosenblättern *geht noch*
- nördlich von Zul’Gurub ->Ogerhöhle und mit Fackeln beleuteter Weg *geht noch*
- Old Zul'Gurub *geht noch*
- Gebirge zwischen Dämmerwald und Schlingendorntal komplett *geht noch*

- Denkmal im Brachland auf dem Berg (mit dem Geistheiler über dem Orckrieger) 

- Zeltlager im östlichen Mulgor (nähe Ehrenmal)  *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*
- Leere Höhle in der nähe des Zeltlagers *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*
- geheimnisvolles Horn in der Felswand (auch in diesem Gebiet) *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*

- komplett das Gebirge dass das Brachland von Mulgor/Steinkrallengebirge 
trennt *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*

- komplettes Gebirge im Steinkrallengebirge -> Besonderheiten siehe folgendes 
- westliches Steinkrallengebirge: 
- Zelt mit Ruinen *geht noch*
- See mit Ruine und Höhle im Wasser *geht noch*
- Sägewerk mit vielen Kränen, mit einem riesigen Sägefahrzeug und Höhle *geht noch*
- darüber der Flugplatz mit 3 Plattformen; 2 Flugzeugen; 1 Kran und Sägeroboter *geht noch*
- auch darüber etwas östlich des Flugplatzes ein rauchendes abgestürztes Flugzeug *geht nicht mehr*

- außerhalb von Zul'Farrak -> abgeschnittenes Gadgetzan und die weiße Ebene im Süden *geht noch*
(Vorsicht an den unsichtbaren Wänden bleibt man hängen und kommt nur durch Port von einem Hexer oder durch das verlassen der Instanzgruppe raus) 

- Außerhalb von den Höhlen der Zeit II (wenn man an der Instanzwand hängen bleibt *geht nicht mehr*
kommt ein Erschöpfungsbalken – also kommt man ohne fremde Hilfe wieder raus, wenn auch nur als Geist^^) 

- Silithus - westlich von AQ40 *geht noch*
- Südöstliches Silithus am Meer – Taurencamp mit Windrad 
- Südliches Silithus am Meer - große Höhle 
- Old AQ (komplettes Instanzfreies Gebiet begehbar) sehenswerte Landschaften *geht noch*

- verwüstete Lande - auf der Stadtmauer von der Burg Nethergarde *geht noch*

- Steinkrallengebirge/Brachland: im nordöstlichen Steinkrallengebirge gibt es 2 sehr hohe 
Berge auf beiden befindet sich ein netter Schriftzug (HELP) auf dem einen und in Spiegelschrift auf dem 2.  *geht nur noch passiv*

- Wald von Elwyn -> im Haus beim Kristallsee beim Angler - war gegen 7:30 Uhr morgens dort - eine unheimliche Musik erklang beim Eintreten ins Haus -ich ging ins Obergeschoß dem Schlafzimmer - in der Zeit von 7:42-7:44 Uhr kommen 6 Kinder rein und stellen sich in einer sonderbaren Form auf - 7:44 Uhr eine unheimliche Stimme erklingt mit folgendem Wortlaut 
- "Ihr werdet alle sterben" 
- an einem anderen Tag hörte ich eine Banshee schreien, statt der Stimme (wechselt sich anscheinend ab)

- Feralas – unter Düsterbruch *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*
- Berglandschaft mit Pfad hinter Düsterbruch mit *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*

- Ruinen im südöstlich Gebirge von Desolace inkl. dem leeren Gebiet *nach 2.4 noch nicht getestet*

- an den Grenzen der Welt nordwestlich von Teldrasil, ein riesiges Viereck fehlt in der Ebene - 
anscheinend lag hier mal die GM-Insel vor der Instanzierung *geht noch*


----------



## Apuh (24. September 2008)

Ein Schiff vor einem Wasserfall zwischen Eschental und Azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. September 2008)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ein Schiff vor einem Wasserfall zwischen Eschental und Azshara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das kenne ich gut - da ich einmal dort beim erkunden hin geschwommen bin 
und dann noch einige male zu blöd war die brücke zu überqueren und dann
auch noch in der verkehrte richtung meine weg fortsetze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Rokhan kommt mit WotLK nach Dragonblight "Rokhan is a shadow hunter of the Darkspear Tribe of jungle trolls. He previously assisted Rexxar to halt Admiral Proudmoore's campaign. At present, he can be found in Dragon's Fall in the Dragonblight as a Horde questgiver."
> 
> Noch n Bild dazu: [attachment=4998:Rokhanwr1.jpg]


WOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## Saturas18 (24. September 2008)

mal ne andere frage...weißt jemand schon wo Alleria und Turalyon sind?^^


----------



## leckaeis (24. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage...weißt jemand schon wo Alleria und Turalyon sind?^^




Schätze mal das sie tot sind. Auch wenn mich das selbst wundet, da die Windrunners das Talent haben, nicht zu sterben ( abgesehen von meinem WC3 Held Slyvos Windrunner *hust * ) 
Aber da sie ja in die Scherbenwelt aufgebrochen sind, dort aber nirgends zu finden sind ,kann ich mir kaum etwas anderes vorstellen.


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

hinters gitter der unbenutzten sturmwindinstanz geht auch noch


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

wow vielen dank für die liste brandolf^^


----------



## Saturas18 (24. September 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Schätze mal das sie tot sind. Auch wenn mich das selbst wundet, da die Windrunners das Talent haben, nicht zu sterben ( abgesehen von meinem WC3 Held Slyvos Windrunner *hust * )
> Aber da sie ja in die Scherbenwelt aufgebrochen sind, dort aber nirgends zu finden sind ,kann ich mir kaum etwas anderes vorstellen.



glaube net das sie tot sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmels (24. September 2008)

ma sehen wer mit lich king wieder alles da ist ;-)


----------



## KinayFeelwood (24. September 2008)

Is sehr schwer zu sagen aber an dem Talent der Windrunner-Schwestern stur am Leben zu bleiben zweifel ich auch nich... 
Mit WotLK werden wir eh ne menge bekannte Leute sehen... und wohl auch nen paar neue Stellen zum exploren ;-) Auch erstma fettes thx an die andern dass die dieses weissen mit uns teiln (hab selbst mal exploren probiert... hab aber leider keine geduld :/)


----------



## Xyliandra (24. September 2008)

mhm das mit über Ironforge würd ich gern noch probieren wie und wo g enau komm ich da hoch?


----------



## Pusillin (24. September 2008)

Der Weg zu dem Trolllager

Hier ein Link zu dem Video wie man zu dem Lager der tanzenden Trolle zwischen Dunkelküste und Moonglade kommt!
braucht mir nicht zu danken, füttert einfach mein Viech da unten.
die Trolle dort sind 56 normal, und nur für die Allianz angreifbar, jedoch sind dort teilweise 20 mobs auf engem platz, für 
mages und hexer ein paradies, droppen was für 56 mobs normal ist. es gibt auch Trolle mit besonderen Namen, sonst
aber keinen besonderheiten. Viel spaß euch!


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

> ... und wohl auch nen paar neue Stellen zum exploren ;-)



Da kann man aber FLugmounts benutzen : /
Naja endlich sieht man mal den coolsten NPC - Rokhan -


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (27. September 2008)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ein Schiff vor einem Wasserfall zwischen Eschental und Azshara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das schiff is vermutlich nur unwichtige deko da dort ein teil der flugform der druiden beginnt
(du musst einen goblin verfolgen der durch den fluss schwimmt und bomben abwirft^^ ist ziemlich lustig)


----------



## Silenzz (30. September 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> besuchten Orte: WAS GEHT NOCH
> 
> - Old Ironforge
> - der Raum neben dem Eingang zu Old IF
> ...



Was genau meinst du mit Passiv..? versteh ich nicht ganz sorry :S  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte man nicht rein theoretisch, von Kalimdor in die Östlichen schwimmen, wenn man sich immer wieder wiederbelebt wenn man stirbt, oder stirbt man immer direkt..?^^ Durch die Erschöpfung halt.


----------



## Morcan (30. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Passiv..? versteh ich nicht ganz sorry :S
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bekommst auch einen Erschöfpungsbalken wenn du ein Geist bist ^^ alles schon versucht


----------



## Morder (30. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht rein theoretisch, von Kalimdor in die Östlichen schwimmen, wenn man sich immer wieder wiederbelebt wenn man stirbt, oder stirbt man immer direkt..?^^ Durch die Erschöpfung halt.



Du kannst nicht rüberschwimmen weil ab einer bestimmten Grenze das Wasser endet bin mal mit nem Heildudu dahingekommen so besonders sieht das net aus


----------



## Silenzz (30. September 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht rüberschwimmen weil ab einer bestimmten Grenze das Wasser endet bin mal mit nem Heildudu dahingekommen so besonders sieht das net aus



Wie meinsten du das? Dann ist da sow ne unsichtbare Wand oder wie?


----------



## Arkoras (30. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wie meinsten du das? Dann ist da sow ne unsichtbare Wand oder wie?



klar, weil wenn du auf nen anderen kontinent wechselst der auch geladen werden muss, das sind 2 ebenen


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (1. Oktober 2008)

jepp man kann ja schlecht von einem server auf den andern "schwimmen" ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (13. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

mit passiv meine ich , dass man nicht mit dem char direkt dort ist, sondern sich mit einer fähigkeit
den ort ansehen kann...


und es gibt schon wieder was neues...

auf die linke seite der vorderen mauer von sturmwind kann man auch noch recht einfach kommen
foggerelexier ist pflicht

die rechte seite ist sehr sehr einfach und beliebtes ziel der hordler, wenn sie versuchen sw anzugreifen.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Demistron (14. Oktober 2008)

so hab ma nen Video gefunden vonwegen unterwasser häuser in tanaris^^


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=V-LIqGz_qKM&...feature=related

weis jemand mehr davon?


----------



## Raz0rblador (14. Oktober 2008)

was is mit Kul Tiras?
die mächtige menschen landschaft oder so^^


----------



## böseee (14. Oktober 2008)

Demistron schrieb:


> so hab ma nen Video gefunden vonwegen unterwasser häuser in tanaris^^
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=V-LIqGz_qKM&...feature=related
> ...


ja ist da gehst du zuweit in die stadt stirbst du 
war da aber sag nich wie
is sau lustig haben da mal party gemacht


----------



## mKey^ (14. Oktober 2008)

weis nicht obs schon genannt wurde...


also ich habe mich mal in Hyjal reinexploitet (nich HDZ!) und IN Hyjal ein grünes instanz portal gefunden.. der eingang sah genauso aus wie onyxias hort

#mkey


----------



## Philso (14. Oktober 2008)

So viele sachen, sind echt en paar gute sachen bei.

PW: Alles Geheimnisvoll aber wo is das Galileo Mystery Team???????????????????????????


----------



## mKey^ (14. Oktober 2008)

achja auf der GM-Insel war ich auch schon ;D ..(sag ich aber lieber nicht wie^^) ..ja auf nem offiziellen realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#mkey


----------



## Balord (14. Oktober 2008)

Habs letztens geschafft nach Hyal zu kommen. Hat Stunden gedauert, war aber die Mühe wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab dabei dieses lustige Gebäude entdeckt
[attachment=5383:Hyal_Ausblick_2.jpg]


----------



## Rhokan (14. Oktober 2008)

Das is doch in den Sumpfländern 0o


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen



Das ist genau wie das Troll Dorf was man sieht wenn man aus der Mondlichtung raus fliegt nur zur unterhaltung des Flugs gedacht da ist nix besonderes.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Rhokan (14. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Das ist genau wie das Troll Dorf was man sieht wenn man aus der Mondlichtung raus fliegt nur zur unterhaltung des Flugs gedacht da ist nix besonderes.
> d[-.-]b



es gibt da eine Besonderheit, aber da müsst ihr alleine drauf kommen =)


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

mKey^ schrieb:


> weis nicht obs schon genannt wurde...
> 
> 
> also ich habe mich mal in Hyjal reinexploitet (nich HDZ!) und IN Hyjal ein grünes instanz portal gefunden.. der eingang sah genauso aus wie onyxias hort
> ...



Jo habe ich auch gesehn als ich vor BC da drin war.
Was auch noch intressant ist das man sich als MAgier genau an einer stelle in Dalaran rein Blinzeln kann (Komischer zufall) vorallem weil die Rosa Baire da auch ist.
Etwas anderes von dem ich überzeugt bin das Blizz es extra gemacht hat ist unter Kara da ist ein grosser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gemacht.
Unter Kara kommt man durch eine kleine lücke hinter Kara (ist ganz in der Ecke).
Also wenn das zufall ist und keine absicht ja was den dan???
d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> es gibt da eine Besonderheit, aber da müsst ihr alleine drauf kommen =)



Naja ich bin da rein wircklich mehr als beim vorbei fliegen siehste da auch nicht das wircklich einzige besondere an der sache ist da drin zu stehn^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Rhokan (14. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Naja ich bin da rein wircklich mehr als beim vorbei fliegen siehste da auch nicht das wircklich einzige besondere an der sache ist da drin zu stehn^^
> d[-.-]b



Es gibt dort ein lustiges Easteregg, aber ich denke da das jemanden als abuse angehängt werden könnte schrei ich es mal nicht so laut rum


----------



## Y2MAC1980 (15. Oktober 2008)

Das mit General Turalyon und Alleria interessiert mich auch brennend.
Man kann ja in Ehrenfeste den Sohn der beiden, Arator, bewundern, wie er mit Danath Trollbann ein Gespräch über seine veschollenen Eltern führt. Trollbann erzählt, dass er Turalyon zuletzt vor 15 Jahren gesehen hat, und nicht wisse, was aus ihm geworden ist. Desweiteren erzählt Arator von einem Traum, der von seinem Vater handelt. Im Gasthaus kann man ein weiteres Gespräch zwischen Arator und einem Magier an der Theke belauschen.
Warum sollte Blizzard so etwas implementieren, wenn Alleria und Turalyon nicht noch am Leben wären?

Laut wowwiki ist der Status von Turalyon: alive
http://www.wowwiki.com/Turalyon

Alleria: Status: unknown
http://www.wowwiki.com/Alleria_Windrunner


----------



## Der Germane (17. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> es gibt da eine Besonderheit, aber da müsst ihr alleine drauf kommen =)





meinste das mit den friedensblumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will acuh nicht zu viel erzählen


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

Neues oder Altes - keine Ahnung

aber bei meinem letzten Besuch auf dem höchsten Berg über Grimbatol ist es mir nicht aufgefallen.

Daher meine Meldung 

ein neuer *HELP* - Schriftzug ist aufgetaucht

vielleicht kam der mit dem neuen Patch und kündet vielleicht an, dass sich etwas regen wird in/um und bei
Grim Batol.

Der alte Helpschriftzug ist ja einigen schon bekannt und auch auf dem Nachbarberg in der Spiegelform geschrieben.

Doch interessant am neuen HELP ist, dass dieser genau in Richtung IF zeigt und zwar in die Richtung vom dauernd
winkenden Zwerg der nach Grim Batol schaut.

Ich hatte damal schon die Vermutung, dass dieser Zwerg einen Kollegen auf Grim Batol meinte und durch meine
neue Erkenntnis wird dieser Verdacht erhärtet.

Hmm - mal Gerüchte Streu - Grim Batol wird als eine neue Raidinstanz als mit Patch 3.XX.X im Addon WotK eingespielt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Vampirgott (21. Oktober 2008)

Hast du zufällig ein Screenshot dazu?


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

> meinste das mit den friedensblumen wink.gif will acuh nicht zu viel erzählen



ja =)


hey das von brandolf geh ich mir gleich nach der mittagschule angucken


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. Oktober 2008)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig ein Screenshot dazu?




ja, habe ich nur noch nicht hochgeladen


----------



## Apor (21. Oktober 2008)

wo sind den die dm tore in strangle?also ich finde da nix ><


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2008)

Apor schrieb:


> wo sind den die dm tore in strangle?also ich finde da nix ><



Ganz oben, richtung Westfall schwimmen, aber bei den Krokos und Trollen entlang schwimmen, also am Strand.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2008)

so hier nun das bild vom (für mich) neuen HELP-Schriftzug auf dem Berg über Grim Batol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch der die nette Aufstiegshilfe zum Gipfel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht es hinter dem tor vom schlingendorntal aus, das eigentlich in die todesminen führen soll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrek (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Forscherkollegen,

mir ist aufgefallen das man einige Wege zu bestimmten Plätzen 
nicht mit allen Reittieren gehen kann.

Als Beispiel sei der Übergang von der brennenden Steppe zum 
Wald von Elwyn genannt. Dort bin ich weder mit einem Pferd
noch mit einem Widder hochgekommen. Erst als ich auf einen 
Tiger umgestiegen bin hat es geklappt.

Ist euch schon mal etwas ähnliches aufgefallen?

Torrek


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2008)

Torrek schrieb:


> Hallo Forscherkollegen,
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das man einige Wege zu bestimmten Plätzen
> nicht mit allen Reittieren gehen kann.
> ...



also ich komme mit jedem mount da hoch - früher mit dem pferd
mit dem tiger und jetzt auch mit dem kodo



zum HELP-Schriftzug über Grim Batol - den muss ich wohl bei meiner
ersten Erkundung übersehen haben, da dieser schon 2007 gesichtet wurde.


----------



## Merlinia (22. Oktober 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> tjoa ich weiß auch nicht was damit ist.....hast du Alt IF vergessen?
> Weil ich habe es noch nicht geschafft dorthin zu kommen.




war eigentlich grnicht so schwer, haben sie aber mit 2.4 gefixxed..jez brauchst nen hordler dafür, und viel glück


----------



## Merlinia (22. Oktober 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Im Schlingendorntal auf Jaguero Isle fand man zB. folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also emerald dream war ich schon drinn, also ich seh da wenig unterschied zum map viewer, außer das is viel größer war als angezeigt, jedoch keine npcs oder sowas...


was mich aber sehr interesiern würde ist, ob man auch nach Draenor kann, und was Kalidar zbd The Island od Coctor Lapidis und UnderMine ist..


----------



## Davidor (22. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen,54 Seiten sind schon ne ganze Menge. Unter Karazhan gibt es einen Smilie,den BLizzard für die Exploiter da mal hingesetzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (22. Oktober 2008)

lol das smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Hojo (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Merlinia

Undermine ist die Hauptstadt der Goblins, wenn man das so nennen will.
Dort leben die verschiedenen Anführer der verschiedenen Goblinfraktionen und machen sich gegenseitig das leben schwer oder eben auch nicht weil sie ja auch untereinander handeln wie verrückt.
Goblins halt. *g*

Innerhalb von WoW, meist von Goblins ( Wer hätts erwartet XD ) , gibt es öffters Hinweise und Andeutungen in Richtung Undermine.
Wirklich hinreisen kann man dort nicht aber wie es aussieht ist es geplant das irgendwann mal einzubringen, zumindest gab es vor Jahren mal eine Zeichnung wie die Insel aufgebaut sein soll usw.

Da sich das ganze im Südmeer befindet denke ich würde das mit dem schon vor langer Zeit erhofften/erwarteten Südmeeraddon kommen.
Undermine, Piraten, Nagas, die Heimat der Zandalar Trolle mit dem "König" der Trolle usw.

Was aber noch dafür spricht das die Insel in einem Addon auftaucht ist der Punkt das die Goblins ja auf ihrer eigenen Seite stehen. 
Sie sind neutral und verdienen am Krieg usw.
Dadurch das sie neutral sind würde sich Undermine bzw. ein Teil davon sehr gut als neues Shatt/Dalaran eignen.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (23. Oktober 2008)

Merlinia schrieb:


> war eigentlich grnicht so schwer, haben sie aber mit 2.4 gefixxed..jez brauchst nen hordler dafür, und viel glück




es müsste noch einen anderen weg geben
zumindest ging er noch als das foggerelixier mit der wirkung leichte feder 2 min andauerte
da konnte man vom zwergen dorf durch einen tunnel abspringen mit mount und musst nach einiger zeit
das mount und/oder die leichte feder wegklicken dann fiel man in den tunnel der nach unten führt.

warum ich denke, dass es noch geht? erst vor kurzen habe ich 3 hordler gesehen, die in if im tunnel
allies angriffen aus dem die flugzeuge auf die startrampe geholt werden - also im millitärviertel

ich denke nicht, dass die noch per walljump da rauf sind, da es jetzt sehr sehr viel glück erfodert noch
genügen pixel für den halt zu finden und da sind ja viele wachen und allies, die sauf die bg-einladungen warten
also muss es einen anderen weg geben

und ja ich habe den noch nicht gefunden , grrr 120g repkosten haben meine versuche bis jetzt erreicht und
es werden noch mehr werden

hier das bild der besiegten, aber sie waren einige zeit später wieder da

ich glaube nicht, dass da 3-4 accounts 3-4 twinks dort hin gebracht hatten vor dem walljumpnerf
1 hexer, 1 magier, 1 jäger und 1 rezzer
die ersten drei um zu ganken den rezzer um die leichen wieder zu beleben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls wer doch einen tipp habe sollte, wie man da hinkommt - würde ich ihn gerne erfahren ^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Der Germane (24. Oktober 2008)

Muahahahah hab den Trick raus Brandolf, bin stolz auf mich ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hier mein Tipp:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es hat was mit Walljump zu tun ^.^


mfg Der Germane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Ich empfehle Sprinten, Spurt , Hurtigkeitstrank oder was ähnliches...


----------



## Dragó82 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis jetzt nicht genau ob es hier hin gehört wollte dafür aber kein neuen fred aufmachen kann es sein das die Trolle im Hinterland ein neuen skin haben die sehen jetzt nicht mehr so dürr aus und auch viel brutaler hab leider vergessen ein Bild zu machen hab aber auch kein älteres Bild der trolle um dann Vergleichs Material zu haben .


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt nicht genau ob es hier hin gehört wollte dafür aber kein neuen fred aufmachen kann es sein das die Trolle im Hinterland ein neuen skin haben die sehen jetzt nicht mehr so dürr aus und auch viel brutaler hab leider vergessen ein Bild zu machen hab aber auch kein älteres Bild der trolle um dann Vergleichs Material zu haben .


zumindest die männlichen finde ich dicker und bulliger.
aber ein geheimnis der alten welt find ichs trotzdem net^^


----------



## Dragó82 (25. Oktober 2008)

Naja es ist doch ein Geheimnis warum sie plötzlich mächtiger werden ^^ .


----------



## Dober (25. Oktober 2008)

Findan schrieb:


> weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde aber... unterhalb von tanaris gibt es eine Inselkette da kommt man hin wenn man mit der schami fähigkeit übers Wasser läuft (1mal sterben Inklusive) da laufen lauter Goblins rum.. wenns schon gepostet wurde.. sry das ichs überlesen habe^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Diese Inselkette ist ein Teil der AQ Tor Quest. Man bekommt von einem NPC "Schnelles Schwimmen" und muss auf einer der Inseln irgendwas holen. Also kein Ort, wo man nicht hinkommen sollte.


----------



## GGOLOF (25. Oktober 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> interessiert mich schon lange, was aus den alten, nocht nicht freigeschalteten, Gebieten wird
> 
> ...




Man Kommt zum flugfeld man musss nur wissen wo man rauf muss und 2 tens kein händler keine gms und auch sonst nichts da oben der greifenmeister is nur ein npc den man net ansprechen kann


----------



## flammenelfe (25. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt ja etliche Dinge die noch ausstehen und man entdeckt auch immer neue. Aber es gibt auch Sachen die schon implementiert wurden daher die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. 

Als Beispiel dazu:
Vor BC haben wir eine Hochzeit am Strand von Quel'Thalas gefeiert.. da war alles ncoh leer nur nen Steg. Heute ist da allerdings Land weil das Gebiet etwas verändert wurde.
Die Arena von Orgrimmar hat Hordlern auch immer Kummer bereitet, Mit WotLK kommt diese auch tatsächlich als Arena.
Die Geisterlande und die Höhlen der Zeit kamen auch mit BC, auch wieder mit leichten Gebietsanpassungen.


----------



## GGOLOF (25. Oktober 2008)

du hast vergessen auf dem Blackrock geht seit patch 2.4 noch immer


----------



## GGOLOF (25. Oktober 2008)

jo aber auf den blackrock geht leider nicht mehr heul mit patch 2.4 gings noch aber dauert bis man ganz oben is ca 40 mins aber war geil ^^ man fühlte sich wie der könig der welt


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2008)

am luftfeld ist wie schon gesagt nichts außer ein paar zwerge und der flug platz,aber es steht dort ein greif bereit,daraus könnte noch was werden


----------



## Der Germane (25. Oktober 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> am luftfeld ist wie schon gesagt nichts außer ein paar zwerge und der flug platz,aber es steht dort ein greif bereit,daraus könnte noch was werden





ja mann kann aber auf die Tore von IF, auf die Spitze vom Berg oder runter ins Sumpfland.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (26. Oktober 2008)

Geht Blackrock jetzt noch oder nicht mehr ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


war da nämlich noch nie , dann hätte ich heute was zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2008)

die gruft neben kara wurde gefixt
wollten da ein schlotternachts rp event feiern, fearten 1 hexer und 2 andere rein, porteten den andern hexer rein...
naja so dachten wir uns das

vor 3.XX ging das noch, aber wurd gefixt


----------



## Der Germane (27. Oktober 2008)

So Brandolf Tipp 2 ^^

Der Sprung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das ist wie eine Treppe, man darf nicht zu hoch springen sonst bleibt man oben an der Kante hängen wenn man auf den kasten springen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man in Winterspring zu den Dämonne reitet gibbet da einen Punkt wo man auch auf ein Gebiet blicken kann welches auf der Karte sogar drauf ist aber nicht freigeschaltet ist.
Hab leider den Namen vergessen......
Man kann halt durch ein portal drauf gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> So Brandolf Tipp 2 ^^
> 
> Der Sprung:
> 
> ...



hallo, danke

aber so weit war ich auch schon, nur so denke ich einige pixel zu hoch, da ich mir immer meine birne angehauen habe
- macht ja nix, ist beim krieger nicht so schlimm -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (27. Oktober 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo, danke
> 
> aber so weit war ich auch schon, nur so denke ich einige pixel zu hoch, da ich mir immer meine birne angehauen habe
> - macht ja nix, ist beim krieger nicht so schlimm -
> ...



 okay dann viel erfolg und hoffentlich hat die Geißel nicht den Apotheker gekillt (Aspirin). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutdürster (27. Oktober 2008)

cybêrhacker schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber es gibt ne quest "Todesstoß für die Legion" wo man in ner 5er Gruppe einen
> 72 Elite Dämon legen muss. Der ist auch auf so ner Insel in der Ecke (weiss nicht mehr genau) die per Flugmount erreichbar ist. Hab das nur noch dunkel in Erinnerung
> 
> Monster: Socrethar



da kommt man auch ohne fluggmount hin als aldor (bei sehr keine ahnung) muss man alle manaschmiden abschalten dann gibts ne quest wo man ein stein herstellen soll dann nach shatt und dann sag da wer in shatt man soll zu einem teleporter und den stein benutzen und dann mit 4 freunden und 3 npcs ein riesenmob umkloppen den Diener von Socrethar


----------



## rafax271 (27. Oktober 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> aber kann mir jemand sagen wie man wie man in das trolllager zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste kommt find im i net nix



suche nach "dorf der tanzenden trolle". dann findest du mindestens ein video, dass die den weg zeigt. es fängt an in Winterquell kurz hinter dam ausgang der holzschlundfeste.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (27. Oktober 2008)

z.B. Karazhan war auch schon immer da und war erst seit bc betretbar ;o

Mein Senf dazu.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (27. Oktober 2008)

1100 Posts! Nich schlecht.

BTT:Wie isn das gemeint mit "auf dem Blackrock?


----------



## Doonna (27. Oktober 2008)

würde moch wirklich freuen wenn jemand eine zusammenfassung macht (selbst bin zu faul xD) als neuen Thread oder Post.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Oktober 2008)

Doonna schrieb:


> würde moch wirklich freuen wenn jemand eine zusammenfassung macht (selbst bin zu faul xD) als neuen Thread oder Post.




sorry, wenn ich das jetzt so hart schreibe - aber 

1. bringt es nichts - weitere themen mit dem hier genannten zu schreiben, denn es wären wieder gleich 5-8 seiten beisammen
um die zusammenfassung zu schrieben

2. würde wieder mehr und mehr themen entstehen, keiner weiss welches dann aktuell ist und vielleicht wichtige neue infos
würde verloren gehen

3. kann ich nicht jede 5 seite meine riesige liste einstellen, das wäre blödsinn

schau einfach mal von hinten weg einige seiten zurück, da findest du zumindest eine zusammenfassung meiner entdeckungstouren..



zum schluss, faule bestraft das leben mit unwissenheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nix für ungut

gruß 

brandolf

p.s.: setz du dich halt hin und mach eine zusammenfassung - ich würde dir vorschlagen die nächsten 2-4 wochenenden nichts mehr
zu planen ;-)


----------



## Tuk (28. Oktober 2008)

Das wichtigste haste aber vergessen "Old Ironforge" da konnte man durch nen bug auch hin und bissel bewundern, war aber nicht viel da, nur ein weg nach unten und dort eine platform in einem runden raum.


----------



## Raknarok of Madmortem (28. Oktober 2008)

Ignore my post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (28. Oktober 2008)

In Stranglethorn gibt es ein Holzgestell an dem Hordebabys dranhängen und rumbaumeln.
Fast wie ne Wäscheschleuder, früher hingen die kleinen sogar Kopfüber drin.
Keine Ahnung wozu das je gut war.

Hab leider kein Pic gefunden - aber ihr findet es so:

Reitet gen Norden, immer den Weg entlang an Nesingdingens Safari vorbeí, am Weg weiter.
Beim letzten Stück, wo es schon fast ins nächste Gebiet geht, is ne Kreuzung - nehmt da den Linken weg zur Sackgasse (nur ein paar Meter lang). Da findet ihrs.
__

*Zum nächsten..
..und das is wirklich heftig ^^*


Wenn man von Nordshire runtergeht sieht man ein kleines Häuschen auf der rechten Seite. Man sieht 2 Kühe und viele Katzen und in diesem Haus drinnen ist eine Frau mit einem Beil voller Blut auf dem Tisch liegt was, ein fetter Fleischhaufen mit Rippenknochen als man sich den Namen Untertitet der Frau ansieht steht da "die Verrückte".. öhm hmm.. tja.. da müsste ich jetzt selber nochmal nachgucken aber egal.

Geht man weiter sieht man wieder ein Haus auf der linken Seite, geht man rein sieht man einen Kürschner und Lederverabeitungslehrer. Wie es eben in einem Haus gewöhnlich ist, spielt dort keine Musik nur ein paar Hintergrundgeräusche doch geht man nach oben sieht man ein paar Kinder -nichts ungewöhnliches-, aber die Musik lässt euch schaudern. Meistens um Mitternacht sind sie nicht mehr da! Da geht wohl kaum wieder einer hin um Kürschnern oder Ledern weiter auszubilden ^^. Was hat es damit auf sich? Hier einige Fakten:

1. Es gibt 6 (wie es scheint) Leere Gräber im Friedhof von Goldshire
2. Schaut man zu Lange oben in den Kamin sieht man im Feuer Totenköpfe!
3. Die Kinder Bilden immer ein Gleiches Muster und Zwar ein Pentagramm!
4. Die Kinder Gehen zum Eingang von Sturmwind nach Goldhain und in die Nähe von Northshire. Sie bilden dabei ein Muster.. entweder ein Dreieck oder ein V.. es ist noch nicht bekannt ob sie auch noch wo anders hingehn.
5. Man Höhrt oft einen Bansheeschrei im Haus.
6. Es gibt 6 Leere Gräber 6 Kinder und 6 Fackeln in diesem Haus! Schön schräg..

Hier ein Video über dies alles: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=c1OESPtnmtU

Habt ihr davon schonmal mehr gehört oder gesehn?


----------



## Belphega (28. Oktober 2008)

Am Ende vom Video seht ihr das Karussell mit den Babys!

Gibts in Nagrand und in Strangle!


----------



## Rantja (28. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> ....
> 3. Die Kinder Bilden immer ein Gleiches Muster und Zwar den Davidstern!
> ...



Die bilden ein Pentagramm:

[attachment=5607:500px_Pe...reen.svg.png]

Ein Davidstern sieht so aus:

[attachment=5608:260px_St...avid.svg.png]

*Klugscheiß ende* =)


----------



## Belphega (28. Oktober 2008)

xD

sry, die geschichte war da rauskopiert weil ich in der arbeit zuwenig zeit gehabt hätte um es selbst zu schreibn ;}
http://www.***/board/showthread.php?t=42747

höhö.. ich darf den fehler abwälzen, ich hätts gewusst.
aber danke fürs hinweisen


----------



## Belphega (28. Oktober 2008)

und zum veranschaulichen im video habn die kerle auch nen umgedrehten baphomet statt eines pentagramms genommen ;}


----------



## Gnorgh (28. Oktober 2008)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> das mit den Goblins als neue Rasse is schon interesant...Beutebucht is dann eine neue Hordehaupstadt?
> Nunja, was kommt dann für die Allianz? hmm...ka...denk mal alle scharf nach und antwortet  mir^^



Pandaren natürlich!


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2008)

also WENN goblins kommen...kommt auch Undermine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird ne neue Hauptstadt^^


----------



## Balord (7. November 2008)

Ich hoffe das wurd noch nicht gesagt: In Stratholme gibts einen Boss mit dem Namen "Timmy der Grausame". Wenn man ihn angreift schreit der "TIMMY"!
Is ne anlehnung an South Park über den sowohl körperlich als auch geistig behinderten Jungen Namens Timmy, der nur seinen Namen sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waldy200 (8. November 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wurd noch nicht gesagt: In Stratholme gibts einen Boss mit dem Namen "Timmy der Grausame". Wenn man ihn angreift schreit der "TIMMY"!
> Is ne anlehnung an South Park über den sowohl körperlich als auch geistig behinderten Jungen Namens Timmy, der nur seinen Namen sagen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




zumal der deutsche synchronsprecher von "south-park-timmy" auch der sprecher des magiers "timmy" in Allimania ist, der dort auch nur seinen namen sagen soll (es aber in seinem redeschwall meist vergisst... da war mir raul lieber. vor allem seine sehr guten witze ^^)

sorry offtopic, aber das musste nun sein ^


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. November 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> xD
> 
> sry, die geschichte war da rauskopiert weil ich in der arbeit zuwenig zeit gehabt hätte um es selbst zu schreibn ;}
> http://www.***/board/showthread.php?t=42747
> ...



Darkwow ist ein ganz *pöses* Forum!


----------



## Jemorail (9. November 2008)

Hm... es gibt echt manches komisches im wow:
bengalischer Tiger (ich hab ihn nie auf einem live-server gesehn, meist nur auf priv. oder irgendwelche anderen Farben, die dann als bengalischer abgestempelt wurden)
Dann das mit uninstanzierten aq... wenn man da auf dem Weg in der Nähe von On´goro abspringt, kann man mal zu so ner Höhle (weiß nimmer, ob die Heute noch da ist! Ich war mal vor ca. 5 Monaten dort)
Naja, es gibt wohl eine q, die man in einem Schiff finden kann, das unterwasser rumliegt, weiß da jemand mehr? hab letzens halb Kalimdor abgetaucht, hatte Suchen auf lowqs und habs noch net gefunden.
Das mit dem Trolldorf ist ne alte Sache, da haben früher die ganzen Allis gefarmt.
Hyjal(ja, ich meine das jetzige!) man kann da, wo es so dunkel wird (süden in Winterquell) eif einem dieser Berge, Felsen was auch immer hüpfen, von dort aus dann am berg raufspringen und dann in Hyjal, Am besten, man ist ein Schamane, da einige der Stellen, die man springen muss sehr schwer sind, ich hab selber sehr lange gebraucht, um es zu schaffen.
@Brandolf, mal ne Frage: du hast geschrieben, du bist mal unter Düsterbruch gekommen, wie denn? Würd mich mal echt interessieren und würds gerne selber ausprobieren.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Jemorail schrieb:


> Hm... es gibt echt manches komisches im wow:
> bengalischer Tiger (ich hab ihn nie auf einem live-server gesehn, meist nur auf priv. oder irgendwelche anderen Farben, die dann als bengalischer abgestempelt wurden)
> Dann das mit uninstanzierten aq... wenn man da auf dem Weg in der Nähe von On´goro abspringt, kann man mal zu so ner Höhle (weiß nimmer, ob die Heute noch da ist! Ich war mal vor ca. 5 Monaten dort)
> Naja, es gibt wohl eine q, die man in einem Schiff finden kann, das unterwasser rumliegt, weiß da jemand mehr? hab letzens halb Kalimdor abgetaucht, hatte Suchen auf lowqs und habs noch net gefunden.
> ...


unter düsterbruch... puh das ist schwer zu erklären
war das auch vor ner woche noch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e32H2WepLmk
hier ein vid

-----
btw ich weiß wie man als schurke unter scherbenwelt kommt (nach 2.4)


----------



## Maugrin (11. November 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon aufgefallen ist...
Ich war heute mal wieder am "Newman Landeplatz" an der Küste von Dun Morogh und dort sind mir gleich 3 Beutebucht-Npc´s aufgefallen. Bei einem kann man sogar reppen. "Hochadmiral 'Shelly' Jorrik" heisst der Goblin.
Sind die neu dort ? *grübel*


----------



## Der Germane (13. November 2008)

Maugrin schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon aufgefallen ist...
> Ich war heute mal wieder am "Newman Landeplatz" an der Küste von Dun Morogh und dort sind mir gleich 3 Beutebucht-Npc´s aufgefallen. Bei einem kann man sogar reppen. "Hochadmiral 'Shelly' Jorrik" heisst der Goblin.
> Sind die neu dort ? *grübel*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht man kann sogar ein grünes Rezept kaufen ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> unter düsterbruch... puh das ist schwer zu erklären
> war das auch vor ner woche noch
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e32H2WepLmk
> hier ein vid
> ...




danke für das video - das kannte ich nicht 
- frage mich, wieso ich immer die komplizierten wege nehme, wenn es sooo einfach geht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (2. Dezember 2008)

@belphega:
es gibt einen film (dessen name mir nicht einfällt), in dem es um ein mädchen geht, die auf einem zeltlager von niemandem so richtig aktzeptiert wird. die meisten finden sie komisch und eines und sie kann NICHT schwimmen.
eines tages is sie irgendwie in nen see in der nähe geraten und alle gucken nur zu statt zu helfen.
darum steht in der nähe von goldhain an dem see auch ein npc der einfach nur in die weite guckt und nicht ansprechbar ist.
die kinder gehören auch zu dem film aber man sieht kein mädchen ertrinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
für evtl fehler in der story des films oder falsche interpretierung des "ereignisses" flamet mich oder meine mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein bitte nicht)


----------



## Der Germane (3. Dezember 2008)

@"M@r1@n" 

Wenn du den Film "Freitag der 13." meinst ist das kein Mädchen sondern ein Junge (Jason)  und der hatte irgendne Krankheit deswegen wollen die Kinder ihn nicht akzeptieren ;D


Jason steht ja auch da am "Kristalsee" im Film ertrank er im "Cristallake"


mfg Germane


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Dezember 2008)

Maugrin schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon aufgefallen ist...
> Ich war heute mal wieder am "Newman Landeplatz" an der Küste von Dun Morogh und dort sind mir gleich 3 Beutebucht-Npc´s aufgefallen. Bei einem kann man sogar reppen. "Hochadmiral 'Shelly' Jorrik" heisst der Goblin.
> Sind die neu dort ? *grübel*



öhm ja, wenn dort welche stehen... das ist auf jeden fall neu.


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

Play World of War....Craft. Your mones is my, dude. Share with us your money! Thats right you costumer!

ist so in etwas das, was die Geistheilerin whispert wenn man mal wieder aufm Friedhof steht.


----------



## Jemorail (19. Dezember 2008)

Bengalischer Tiger... JA es gibt ihn(ob er noch kaufbar ist und ob er noch bei diesen Nachtelfen zu kaufen ist kA)
auf jeden Fall hat ihn mal einer meiner Freunde vor kA... 3-3,5 Jahren geholt (also dann, als es WoW nicht so lange gab).
Aber hey: es ist ja das legenäre GM-Mount^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AQ(also das nicht instanzierte) geht auf jeden Fall auch noch immer.
Was mir grad noch so einfällt: Ich war so gegen 2Uhr nachts in brt (da, wo diese Kneipe ist) hab da im Chat von diesen Zwergen gehört, wie die sich über die alten Götter und die Titanen unterhalten, total spanend muss man echt zugeben. So weit ich weiß (war früher geschätzte 1000 mal in dieser Ini) war das eigl. nicht so, dass die darüber gesprochen haben. Die haben über einen Gott gesprochen, der frei ist und sich nun stärken möchte, dafür aber atm nicht die ganze Kraft hat und daher auf Hilfe angewiesen ist, ich denke, der, über dem hier gesprochen wurde war C´thun (endboss in AQ 40 und riesiges Glupschauge^^) und auch über das Phantheon (haffe, hab es richtig geschrieben^^) wurde gesprochen, iwas mit Entstehung der Welt etc....
Weiß jemand darüber etwas mehr? würde mich sehr interessieren!
btw... hab diese Quest in diesem untergegangen Boot noch immer nicht gefunden, gibt es die überhaupt?

So long...
Jemorail


----------



## Der Germane (24. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal frohe Weinachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So Bengalicher Tiger ,kann ich nix zu sagen war vor Patch 2.4 oft genug da und hab nix gefunden .

Zu der Zwergen Geschichte kann ich auch nichts sagen aber wenn man in der HdZ1 runter zum Gasthaus geht sieht man ein teil der Geschichte
von Ashbringer und da unten ist auch der Pirat .......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Name vergessen ....aber egal.

Und von welchem Boot redest du ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Germane


----------



## Albertado (24. Dezember 2008)

Der schrieb:


> ist auch der Pirat .......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also, da stehen an der theke Kapitän Edward Hanes, dessen Geist auf der Blutmythosinsel steht, und Kapitän Sanders, dessen Schatz man in Westfall findet.

Also, ich hätte da gerne ma ne Auflistung, welche "Personen" man eigentlich noch in Süderstade findet. ich habe da ausser Mograine, Tirion, Abbendis etc. noch Mograines Sohn und Weissträhne gefunden, welche als Kinder durchs Dorf rennen, dazu noch kel'thuzad und Helcular und noch nen Jungen dessen Namen ich mir nich merken konnte(evtl Herod).


----------



## Rhokan (24. Dezember 2008)

In den Hdz läuft Kel'Thuzad als Mensch durch Süderstade


----------



## refra (24. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> In den Hdz läuft Kel'Thuzad als Mensch durch Süderstade


und ausserdem sitzen in der taverne alexandros mograine und seine kumpels die den naarusplitter reinigen...
sorry aber das wissen wir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> *Sturmwind Schatzkammer*
> Diese "Instanz" oder dieses Gebäude steht im Wasser in Stormwind und das Tor ist verschlossen, bewacht von 2 Wachen.
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe bei mir ihm Raid einen ehemaligen GM.

Als wir ihn darrauf ansprachen meinte er nur , dass dort ein Housing System hinkommt irgendwann.Und das soll instanziert sein, dass dein Haus nur von deiner F Liste dir und deiner Gilde gesehen werden kann/darf.

Ob das stimmt weiß cih nicht aufjedenfall meinte er das.
Hab auchnoch nen Screen der beweist ads er GM war.
Mfg


----------



## Larmina (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir ihm Raid einen ehemaligen GM.
> 
> Als wir ihn darrauf ansprachen meinte er nur , dass dort ein Housing System hinkommt irgendwann.Und das soll instanziert sein, dass dein Haus nur von deiner F Liste dir und deiner Gilde gesehen werden kann/darf.
> 
> ...


Ich hoff ja immernoch auf Housing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> *Azshara Krater*
> Dies ist ein Zukunfts BG in Azshara, welches stark dem Alteractal Prinzip ähnelt
> 
> 
> ...


Also eigentlich war das ja mal statt av geplant aber war dann doch zu unspektakulör und in dem patch wurd dann stattdessen av eingeführt.So hab ichs zumindest gehört ^^


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich hoff ja immernoch auf Housing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja ich auch.Angeblich soll davon ja schon eine Alpha existieren erzählte er mir.Aber das kann wohl noch lange dauern bis das reinkommt, weil das eben halt ncoh sehr verbuggt ist vonwegen nur dein eigenes Haus sehen und nicht das von den andren etc
Und man soll ca 2000Gegenstände freischalten können mit den man dann das Haus schmücken kann und dann immer größere Häuser kaufen.
Blizzard weiß auchnochnihct ob das mit $/&#8364; bezahlen darf oder Ingamegold

Ich kann ihn ja demnächst mal auf die andren DInge die hier genannt worden ansprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ma sehen was er dazu sagt


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir ihm Raid einen ehemaligen GM.
> 
> Als wir ihn darrauf ansprachen meinte er nur , dass dort ein Housing System hinkommt irgendwann.Und das soll instanziert sein, dass dein Haus nur von deiner F Liste dir und deiner Gilde gesehen werden kann/darf.
> 
> ...


Nur blöd das die gms gaaaaaaaaar nix mit den entwicklern am hut haben und der darum gar nicht wissen kann was eingeführt wird xDDDD 
Er hat dir wohl einfach mist erzählt.
gms sind in frankreich, entwickler in californiaaaa ^^ Die haben miteinander niX am hut, die gms solln nur probleme lösen und wissen von dem was kommt niiiix


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Nur blöd das die gms gaaaaaaaaar nix mit den entwicklern am hut haben und der darum gar nicht wissen kann was eingeführt wird xDDDD
> Er hat dir wohl einfach mist erzählt.
> gms sind in frankreich, entwickler in californiaaaa ^^ Die haben miteinander niX am hut, die gms solln nur probleme lösen und wissen von dem was kommt niiiix




Wenn du meinst.. -hust-


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.. -hust-


Ich mein nich nur ich weiß


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Bei Giga hatten die nämlich mal ein gm in der wow sendung der meinte, das er nix von den entwicklern weiß und nochnie mit eim gesprochen hat, er wird zwar immer gefragt wann der kram kommt aber er weiß es selber nich^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Aber housing wär toll ^.^


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja wenn du das meinst dann glaub es.

Er hat mir auchschon so Dinge erzählt die eigentlich nur Entwickler kennen dürften. aber ich sag mal nix weiter


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ja wenn du das meinst dann glaub es.
> 
> Er hat mir auchschon so Dinge erzählt die eigentlich nur Entwickler kennen dürften. aber ich sag mal nix weiter


Oder er hat sich was nettes ausgedacht und lacht sich jetz ins fäustchen ^.^ außerdem ist er als gm zu schweign verpflichtet auch wenner schon ausm job raus is d.h er würd ne hohe strafe kriegen (geld,gefängnis) wenn er was ausplaudern würd.Ich denke nicht das er so leichtsinnig wer es jemandem einfach zu erzählen den er grad ers kennt


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das er so leichtsinnig wer es jemandem einfach zu erzählen den er grad ers kennt


**wär** *kennengelernt hat*^^


----------



## Seyro (29. Dezember 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> du hast den "Smagardgrünen traum" vergessen... und schade das die entwickler so viel weggeschnitten haben



Naja weggeschnitten kann man nicht sagen, da der Smaragdgrüne Traum ein weiteres Addon wird wie BC und WotLK.

Und an TE thx für den Thread ich kenn mich mit der ganzen Warcraft Saga nicht so gut aus nie WC3 und so gespielt. Deshalb möchte ich immer mehr über die Geschichte erfahren und sowas hilft mir eben dabei =D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ja ich auch.Angeblich soll davon ja schon eine Alpha existieren erzählte er mir.Aber das kann wohl noch lange dauern bis das reinkommt, weil das eben halt ncoh sehr verbuggt ist vonwegen nur dein eigenes Haus sehen und nicht das von den andren etc
> Und man soll ca 2000Gegenstände freischalten können mit den man dann das Haus schmücken kann und dann immer größere Häuser kaufen.
> Blizzard weiß auchnochnihct ob das mit $/€ bezahlen darf oder Ingamegold
> 
> ...


du siehst ja in einer ini auch nur deine Bosse und ned die von adneren =schelchte ausrede :>


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja, wäre schon armseelig wenn man den Leuten im Raid nicht vertrauen kann ^^
Aber das er GM war glaub ich ihm zu 100% der konnte mir soviele Sachen davon erzählen war ziemlich interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat auch mal von den neuen Add-On's gesprochen aber naja da ich dafür eh wieder geflamed werde sag ich darrüber mal nix ^^
@ über mir

Ja Bosse=!Häuser und das sollen nur deine GildenMitglieder und FreundeListe und natürlich auch Gruppe sehen können
Lesen~>Posten


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Seyro schrieb:


> Naja weggeschnitten kann man nicht sagen, da der Smaragdgrüne Traum ein weiteres Addon wird wie BC und WotLK.
> 
> Und an TE thx für den Thread ich kenn mich mit der ganzen Warcraft Saga nicht so gut aus nie WC3 und so gespielt. Deshalb möchte ich immer mehr über die Geschichte erfahren und sowas hilft mir eben dabei =D
> 
> ...


och da fehlt nicht nur der smaragdgrüne traum, da fehlt so einiges auf youtube gibt es so eine playlist mit 10 videos hintereinander von nem typ aufm privatserver der sich dann überall hinportet, auch in den smaragdgrünen traum, und dann alles schön ausführlich zeigt

das isse
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6A2A98CD37E2A0E5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die is echt cool hab ich mir alles schon einmal angeschaut ist ein klick wert ^.^


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Naja, wäre schon armseelig wenn man den Leuten im Raid nicht vertrauen kann ^^
> Aber das er GM war glaub ich ihm zu 100% der konnte mir soviele Sachen davon erzählen war ziemlich interessant
> 
> 
> ...


naja, ich glaubs immernoch nicht ^.^ wenn man ein wenig in foren unterwegs ist kann man ziemlich viele addon möglichkeitetn entdecken, zb der smaragdgrüne traum, oder der maelstrom.
Dann ist es aber trotzdem ziemlich leichtstinnig einfach den leuten davon zu erzählen, schliesslich kann man durch so etwas mords ärger bekommen


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Kenne auch die ganzen Orte hab selber mal nen Privaten Server gehabt und mir das alles angeguckt.Is schon geil das die Entwickler von Mangos kontakt haben zu den echten Entwicklern ich mein wie können sie sonst sogut wie Programmierer Insel darstellen?


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Kenne auch die ganzen Orte hab selber mal nen Privaten Server gehabt und mir das alles angeguckt.Is schon geil das die Entwickler von Mangos kontakt haben zu den echten Entwicklern ich mein wie können sie sonst sogut wie Programmierer Insel darstellen?


Ich hat zwar keinen privatserver, aber ich schau mir den kram manchmal auf wow mapviewer an^^ hasste dir auch des meer in der tiefenbahn zwischen sw und if angeschaut? da gibts nessie


----------



## Adnuf (29. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte jetzt keine lust alls zu lesen aber Grim'batol so wurde es mir gesagt war eine Inze! mitten drin hat das entwicklerteam gewechselt oder musste was anders machn und so geriet das ganze in vergssenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

old if isn alter hut, und das gebite links von winterspring is einfach nur hijal da find ich nix besonderes wobei ich gerne mal hinter das tor kommen würde


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

Hinterm tor ist eine riesige landschaft, sollte mal eine instanz werden aber dann haben sie das in die caverns of time verschoben, am besten man schaut es sich im wowmapviewer an, ka ob der in wotlk noch geht aber damit kann man prima herumfliegen und sich mount hyjal und den riesigen baum anschauen


----------



## Seyro (29. Dezember 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> och da fehlt nicht nur der smaragdgrüne traum, da fehlt so einiges auf youtube gibt es so eine playlist mit 10 videos hintereinander von nem typ aufm privatserver der sich dann überall hinportet, auch in den smaragdgrünen traum, und dann alles schön ausführlich zeigt
> 
> das isse
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6A2A98CD37E2A0E5
> ...



Ja hm wie gesagt kenn mich mit den Storys net soo aus^^ Weiß nur das n blauer vor 2-3 Monaten gschrieben hat das wir uns keine sorgen um die zukunft von wow machn müssn da sie noch genug storys für addons haben wie zB den Smaragdgrünen Traum.

Ich selbst hab 0 Ahnung was dieser Smaragdgrüne Traum eig is haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Smaragdgrüe Traum wirklich kommt und wenn doch wäre das sehr komisch, denn wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe werde da oft mal viele Böse Mennikens hingesteckt.Und Malfurion ist da schließlich auch eingesperrt.Wäre echt komisch find ich


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (29. Dezember 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Smaragdgrüe Traum wirklich kommt und wenn doch wäre das sehr komisch, denn wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe werde da oft mal viele Böse Mennikens hingesteckt.Und Malfurion ist da schließlich auch eingesperrt.Wäre echt komisch find ich



der kommt bestimmt, ich bin zwar mit meinem anderen char noch nicht ganz durch, durch nordend, doch sind mir da einige portale aufgefallen.
und vor allem die kleine questreihe in der drachenöde zeigt, dass der smaragdgrüe traum noch immer aktuell ist, bzw. wieder aktueller wird.

auch wurden die drackin wachen wieder gestärkt, die vor den portalen in der alten welt rumlaufen


----------



## Bengel1087 (29. Dezember 2008)

bezüglich des Smaragdgrünen traums könnte ich mir auch vorstellen das der ne Raid Inni oder normale Inni wird 
ka was so die nächsten Content patches so mit sich bringen aber vorstellbar wärs 

denk ich zumindest^^


----------



## rafax271 (29. Dezember 2008)

wargi schrieb:


> ach verdammt will da hin



auch als schurke, druide oder priester kannste dahin. ansonsten holst du dir in feralas auf einem der beiden zwillingsklosse oben drauf 'nen fallschirm und benutzt den dann um zum Dorf der tanzenden Trolle zu kommen.
Google-Suche "Dorf der tanzenden Trolle". Da müsste eigentlich auch das video kommen.


----------



## Der Germane (29. Dezember 2008)

Adnuf schrieb:


> ich hatte jetzt keine lust alls zu lesen aber Grim'batol so wurde es mir gesagt war eine Inze! mitten drin hat das entwicklerteam gewechselt oder musste was anders machn und so geriet das ganze in vergssenheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Das dass Gebiet neben Winterspring Hyjal ist weis jeder der mal auf die Karte geguckt hat....
Viel wichtiger is warum macht Blizzard so ein Geheimnis darum macht.
Ich glaube das wird mit dem letzten Addon kommem, vllt. sogar der kampf gegen Deathwing ^^ naja abwarten.

Edit: So wie der Emerald Dream momentan ist bekommt man nach ner Woche Augenkrebs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owlfeather (29. Dezember 2008)

Grim Batol fänd ich so genial als neue Hdz Instanz! Soweit ich noch in Erinnerung hab, hatte Deathwing ja die andren 4 Drachen Aspekte dazu überredet, die Hälfte ihrer Macht in ein Artefakt zu kanalisieren, dass er dann zur Zerstörung benutzt hat. Die andren Drachen konnten ihn deswegen nicht besiegen.
Dann hat er Alexstrasza dort festgehalten, und die anderen Drachen kamen um sie zu retten. Das Artefakt wurde bei der Aktion zerstört (war das nicht sogar Rhonin gewesen? Korialstrasz hatte ja auch was damit zu tun), die restlichen Drachenaspekte hatten ihre Macht wieder und haben Deathwing ordentlich den Hintern versohlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider hat ers ja überlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher... Also ich würde das gern mal sehen, wie sich alle 5 Drachenaspekte an einem Ort treffen und kämpfen, geniale Vorstellung (übrigens einer der wenigen Momente in der Warcraft-Geschichte in der Ysera, der grüne Drachenaspekt mal ihre Augen geöffnet hat). Vor allem, alle Hdz Instanzen basieren ja auf so ner "Was wäre wenn..." Schiene... Was wäre, wenn Alexstrasza nicht befreit worden wäre.... Allein die Vorstellung....
Hyjal fände ich total interessant, weil ich gern wissen würde, wie sehr sich Nordrassil schon erholt hat...Es wird ja angenommen, dass die Nachtelfen ihre Unsterblichkeit wiederbekommen, wenn der wieder ganz hergestellt ist.
Und wegen dem Smaragdgrünen Traum....wenn ich bedenke wie oft man beim leveln hört von Questgebern etcetera, dass da anscheinend recht viel schief läuft (die 4 Weltbosse sind ja an sich auch Untertanen von Ysera die durchgedreht sind, oder man denke an die gesammte Hintergrundstory der Wailing Caverns) dann wundere ich mich warum die Helden von Azeroth noch nicht die Möglichkeit hatten, das alles zu korrigieren ^^ Ich dachte immer je böser die Viecher desto mehr möchten unsre Helden darauf einprügeln ^^


----------



## waldy200 (30. Dezember 2008)

Owlfeather schrieb:


> Grim Batol fänd ich so genial als neue Hdz Instanz!



ist es nur mir aufgefallen? beim muenzen-angeln in dalaran sind mir, ich glaube, 2 muenzen in die hand gekommen, auf denen der wunsch des muenzwerfers sich auf grim batol bezieht. es ist schon etwas her, darum kann ich nur aus dem kopf rekonstruiren.
bei der einen geht es um einen sohn/vater, dessen sohn/vater in grim batol gefallen ist und der geraecht werden soll, bei der anderen ging es irgendwie darum, dass es eine schlacht geben soll, der so.. wie gesagt es ist schon etwas her, aber ich habe mir bei beiden gedacht: da sollen wir wohl auf grim batol eingestimmt werden.

also: da geht noch was


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Dezember 2008)

früher gabs in schlingendorntal son vendor hier n video und nein es ist kein privat server da es noch 1000000andere videos davon gibt !  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=D8tQ1Ma97DI


----------



## Leetas (30. Dezember 2008)

Unter Og kommt man indem man im Tal der Ehre zu den Hunterausbildern geht. 
In diesem runden oberen Teil des Gebäudes hält man sich an der linken seite (von euch aus gesehen links wenn man aus der Richtung des Hauses mit dem kampfmeistern reinkommt)... man hält sich also an der linken Wand und sprint von da auf eine nirdrige Mauer.
An der Mauer sind sone art Holzspieße befestigt. 
Ab da schwingt man sich auf´s Mount und reitet vorsichtig diese Spieße hoch (bis ganz ans Ende, aber am besten ohne runter zu fallen... es würde einen nicht umbringen aber dann muss man erstmal nen Verband verwenden). 
Wenn man ganz am Ende ist sieht man neben sich das Dach einen Hauses, auf das man rauf muss. 
Versucht aber nicht von dem Spieß auf das Dach zu springen... das klappt nicht, lasst euch einfach vom Ende des Spießes auf das dach fallen.
Wenn man dann auf dem Dach angekommen ist reitet man rum und springt über die Große Holzmauer die man direkt vor sich hat.

Dann fällt man ein bisschen =) überlebt den sturz aber, und so kommt man unter Og!

Sry wenn das jetzt schon beschrieben wurde hatte keine lust mehr nach 8 seiten^^

MFG Leetas.


----------



## Xeyji (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob jemandem etwas ähnliches passiert ist, ich habe nur 9 Seiten gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Als ich noch gespielt war, war ca. einen Monat vorm 3.0 Patch in den 70er Zeiten auf Krag'Jin ne kleine SW-Raidzeit als Konter auf einen OG-Raid.
Ich schließe mich einer der 3 Raids an, und es ruckelt und ruckelt -.-*.
Auf dem Weg aufgrund von Allys auch erstmal gestorben, dann endlich stehe ich vor den Toren von SW.
Da gehen die Lags richtig los! Direkt als ich nach SW reingehe, werde ich von 3 Allys angegriffen und habe bei ca. 2k Life left nen Disc.
Ich logge mich ein, und siehe da: Ich bin links in den Meeren von Tanaris, als Leiche.
Das schöne, über mir sehe ich die Stühle, Tische und sonstige Verzierungen von SW! Meine Raidkollegen laufen über mir und einem winke ich sogar von 100m weiter unten.
Habe viele schöne Screens gemacht, was aber schade ist, ist die Tatsache das mein Computer einen Festplattencrash hatte und ich mittlerweile wieder am alten sitze :/
Auf jeden Fall bin ich da rumgeschwommen und sah vor mir tatsächlich eine Insel, zumindest die braune Rückseite, da die relativ weit weg war.
Ich schwimm dann ca. 2min drauf zu, bin schon relativ nah dran, und falle -.-'
Mein Geist war dann wieder an der Stelle wo ich nach dem Disc gespawnt bin.
Dann hab ich einen GM angeschrieben und wurde nach Durotar vor OG geportet...schluss aus mit dem Raid.
War auf jedenfall ne nette Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Xey


----------



## Relaxer (30. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob das jemand schon geschrieben (hab mir nicht die 50 seiten durchgelesen)hat aber um zum emarald dream zu kommen gibt/gab es 2 möglichkeiten
1.gm
2. :
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uqvTFvZayPc

und dann reloggen dann sollte man da sein

bei der zweiten möglichkeit bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es noch geht da in einem anderen video ( http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=26cPZhXBTSs&...feature=related )noch gesagt wird das es gehotfixed wurde 

hier noch 2 videos zum emarald dream 
ich weiß nicht ob es an der grafik einstellung liegt wie in einem video gesagt oder ob die entwickler es weiterentwickelt haben 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=K6msfZLhKVM&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PbvVsdncRBA&...feature=related

gibt glaube sogar noch eine zwischen version

ich denke er wird al erweiterung oder als instanz kommen sonst war die mühe der entwickler umsonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altharis (30. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt noch eine ältere Version des Smaragdgrünen Traums: quadratische "Inseln" mit wirren Mustern auf dem Boden und Abgründen zwischen den Inseln, durch die du ins "Nichts", also aus der Karte fällst. Leider habe ich kein Video davon und keine Lust eins im Internet zu suchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiss allerdings auch nicht, ob es diese Version je auf den Blizz-Servern gab, ich hab das nur auf einem Privatserver von nem Kumpel gesehn, war glaub ich zwischen Version 2.1 und 2.3 irgendwo, kann mich nicht genau erinnern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf jeden Fall ist das hier ein super Thread, sehr interessant, auch wenn ich nur die ersten paar und die letzte Seite gelesen hab xD

Weiter so!


----------



## Relaxer (30. Dezember 2008)

doch auf blizz geht bzw. ging es


----------



## Jemorail (31. Dezember 2008)

ja, es ging per /console worldport und dann ne lange zahlenreihe... war hier auch iwo in diesem ganzen thread...
ach ja, das mit den zwergen und brt... hab letztens was von nem blauen im offiziellen forum gelesen, dass das schon seit sehr langer zeit so ist und, dass die es nur alle 23 stunden labern oder so.

Naja, hab leider keine screens mehr vom bengalischen Tiger und mein Freund hat den Acc gelöscht und einen neuen gehollt XD 
BTW. diese Videos, die einer der vorposter gepostet hat: echt cool, besonders emerald dream und halt das mit den äpflen auf einer dieser nagrand-flug-inseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab das nie so gesehen und besonders nagrand fand ich echt mal ein gutes Gebiet^^ Aber: das mit diesem Altar hab ich nicht ganz verstanden, kann mir wer da mal weiterhelfen, auf was das anspielen soll? Ach ja, eins hat er nicht gezeigt: auf den Felseln (aber noch unter einer Baumkrone glaub ich) an einem der wege zwischen nagrand und zangarschen steckt ein schwert in einem großen stein, also eine Anspielung auf Exkalibur, das schwert, das von merlin erschaffen wurde.


----------



## Alisamixi (1. Januar 2009)

/console worldport geht auf den PTRs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eher ein Bug, aber schnell ausnutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bk1986 (14. Januar 2009)

ich bin immer noch voller hoffnung nen pandaren zu treffen , leider sind bisher keine texturen oder ähnliches gefunden worden..lediglich mithilfe von wowiki
erfährt man das die pandaren mal im steinkrallengebirge waren und dort habe ich eine verlassene höhle gefunden in einigen foren is man sich sicher da soll dann ihr "stützpunkt gewesen sein! wowwiki Pandaren

pandaren in wow wären sehr nice! ^^


----------



## rocktboyy (14. Januar 2009)

maiorkoenig schrieb:


> es gibt noch nen instanz eingang der mir mal aufgefalen is und noch nicht frei geschalten is und zwar im süden von winterquell is so ein grüner instanzeingang wie bei raids immer wenn man die karte aktiviert steht dort neben winterquell Hyjal ich hoff ma des kommt mit dem addon



Es soltle zu erst Hyjal dort werden aber dann hat blizzard sich doch lieber für die HDZ 3 Geschichte gestimmt denn was sollte ma denn neu in Mount hyjal machen ohne die alten bosse?^^


----------



## youngceaser (14. Januar 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Es soltle zu erst Hyjal dort werden aber dann hat blizzard sich doch lieber für die HDZ 3 Geschichte gestimmt denn was sollte ma denn neu in Mount hyjal machen ohne die alten bosse?^^


super du hast grad nen 1 jahre alten post zitiert und was erklärt toll der wirds jezt sicher noch deine infos brauchen


----------



## Der Germane (15. Januar 2009)

Ich finds hier lustig, an manchen Tagen postet gar keiner Wochen lang sogar und dann pötzlich wieder 2 seiten in 10 minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



rocktboyy schrieb:


> Es soltle zu erst Hyjal dort werden aber dann hat blizzard sich doch lieber für die HDZ 3 Geschichte gestimmt denn was sollte ma denn neu in Mount hyjal machen ohne die alten bosse?^^



Gegenfrage(n)                   1.Da is noch eine Inztanz die von inen und von außen aussieht wie Ony's Lair. (vllt kommt Deathwing.?)
                                        2.Warum sich so mühe geben.(Das is ein riesiges schönes Gebiet?)
                                        3.Und warum macht Blizzard so ein Geheimnis drum(Nimmersland Debuff?)


MFG Germane


----------



## mdattr (15. Januar 2009)

neeed more xD hab alle 59 seiten gelesen


----------



## Messerstich (15. Januar 2009)

Was ist mit den verschlossenen Katakomben neben Karazhan? kommt man da irgendwie rein? sehe ein Gitter welches man aber nicht benutzen kann und dahinter einen riesigen Raum.
Bin mal während des Kampfes mit dem schrecken , vom dach gefallen und habe überlebt, war dann im instanzierten Teil von Karazhan aber ausserhalb, konnte mich aber nicht umsehen , wurde wieder nach cirka einer minute hochgeportet


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (15. Januar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> [...] 1.Da is noch eine Inztanz die von inen und von außen aussieht wie Ony's Lair. (vllt kommt Deathwing.?) [...]


Ich dachte Deathwing befindet sich momentan in... ähhh.. ich schreibs mal lieber im Spoiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... also:



Spoiler



Grim Batol.
Und das bietet sich doch als eine gute Ini/Raid in einem kommenden Addon an.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (15. Januar 2009)

nope das is nit deathwing das sollte entweder der ausgang oder eingang für hyjal sein naja is ja jetz gestrichen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. Januar 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Was ist mit den verschlossenen Katakomben neben Karazhan? kommt man da irgendwie rein? sehe ein Gitter welches man aber nicht benutzen kann und dahinter einen riesigen Raum.
> Bin mal während des Kampfes mit dem schrecken , vom dach gefallen und habe überlebt, war dann im instanzierten Teil von Karazhan aber ausserhalb, konnte mich aber nicht umsehen , wurde wieder nach cirka einer minute hochgeportet



damals ging es als magier mit blinzeln, oder man konnte sich durch hexer- oder priesterfear dort reinmogeln. ob es immer noch geht, keine ahnung. bin auch selber noch nie dazu gekommen, es zu probieren. aber in einem video hate ich mal gesehen, dass es dort unten riesig ist.


----------



## Der Germane (15. Januar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ich dachte Deathwing befindet sich momentan in... ähhh.. ich schreibs mal lieber im Spoiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja was verwechselt aber egal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

@Messerstich
Und zur Gruft neben Kara gibs genug Videos auf Youtube guck einfach mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (15. Januar 2009)

wargi schrieb:


> SPANNED
> 
> ich find sowas ja geil aber es gibt in sw ja noch einee andre instanz undzwar eine an der zwischen aldstadt und handelsdistrikt da kam man mal mit nem bug hinter das portal is aber leider nix passiert wenn man dann dahinter weitergelaufen ist dann is man aus der map gefallen .
> 
> und was is auserdem mit alt if wotu hat blizz das gemacht wenns eh immer zu is also ich denke das da bestimmt noch ne inni reinkommt (HOFFE)



genau alt if
von da soll iwi magni geflüchtet sein oder da rein oder so^^


----------



## Traklar (15. Januar 2009)

Old IF war ja in der Alpha von WoW noch eine Stadt mit sehr vielen Brücken und vielen Gebäuden welche jetzt fehlen. Die Schmiede war eher ein dicker Metallischer Zylinder und nicht wie jetzt der Amboss und da wo Old IF ist war ganz am Anfang ein Thron. Old IF konnte man per Gnomenaufzug besuchen, was in der Alpha damals noch zu einer Treppe wurde. Auf der anderen Seite war noch ein Aufzug nach Gnomeregan.

Also ich denke Old IF war einst als Thronsaal gedacht und danneben noch Gnomeregan nicht als Instanz, sondern als eigene Stadt. Als man dann Gnom.... als Instanz erstellt hat musste diese ja aus IF weichen, da einfach komisch wäre, wenn gegenüber vom Thronsaal Feinde durch Gnom... kommen könnten.


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollt mal fragen ob einer weiß, für was das gut ist. (Ich mein die Zahlen)
Hab ich im Sholazarbecken gefunden


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist eine anspielung auf die serie "lost*


----------



## Leetas (20. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst ja versuchen die zahlen alle nacheinander zu würfeln!XD
Vtl gibts dann ein epic, auch wenn du es warscheinlich vergeblich versuchst... trotzdem! Viel glück!

Nene, ich hab leider auch keine ahnung davon. =)


----------



## Mgefight (24. Januar 2009)

- Wald von Elwyn -> im Haus beim Kristallsee beim Angler - war gegen 7:30 Uhr morgens dort - eine unheimliche Musik erklang beim Eintreten ins Haus -ich ging ins Obergeschoß dem Schlafzimmer - in der Zeit von 7:42-7:44 Uhr kommen 6 Kinder rein und stellen sich in einer sonderbaren Form auf - 7:44 Uhr eine unheimliche Stimme erklingt mit folgendem Wortlaut
- "Ihr werdet alle sterben"
- man sagt dass man an einer bestimmten Position im Haus eine Banshee schreien hört um diese Zeit 


Das kann ich erklären.

Also.

Es gibt 6 Kinder, die sich zwischen 7:00 - 8:00 in der Form eines Pentagrammes aufstellen
Es gibt 6 Fenster, jedes Kind steht vor einem
Am Friedhof von Goldhain sind 6 LEERE Gräber

Die Stimme von C'Thun ertönt um 7:34-7:49: "Ihr werdet alle sterben/You will die"

Jetzt das Geheimnissvolle:
Der Fischverkäufer heißt

JASON MATHERS (Bekannt aus, Freddy vs. Jason usw..)

Einer seiner Filme heißt "Crystal Lake" und ratet mal, wie der See auf Deutsch heißt?

Kristallsee..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild der Gräber kommt


----------



## Sjul (24. Januar 2009)

oida oO bist du von Galileo Mystery?


----------



## QcK (24. Januar 2009)

Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Tabulon (24. Januar 2009)

Junge junge, is der Thread interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde gerne mehr hören... Aber was hat C'Thun in dem Haus zu suchen, und was wollen die Kinder mit einem Pentagon?


----------



## leckaeis (24. Januar 2009)

Denke mal das C'Thun nix damit zu tun hat.

Es wird vermutlich einfach nur seine Soundfile abgespielt.
Würde mich wundern wenn Blizzard wegen nem Easteregg ne komplett neue Stimme genommen haben.
Wäre ja unnötig viel Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (24. Januar 2009)

Jason ist zurück! Wir werden alle sterben!

Die Kinder laufen auch ab und zu nach Sturmwind und stellen sich in einer Hexagramm-Stellung auf.


----------



## Tabulon (24. Januar 2009)

Also diese Kinder finde ich ja gruselig.... Zeit das mein Schamane auftaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (24. Januar 2009)

Zu dem Landeplatz von If gibts übrigens nen versteckten Weg rauf, von da aus kommt man sogar auf die Spitze der Berge da oben


----------



## Wilbur90 (24. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Aber was hat C'Thun in dem Haus zu suchen, und was wollen die Kinder mit einem Pentagon?




Nicht Pentagon sondern Pentagramm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das Pentagramm (griechisch pentágrammos: mit fünf Linien) oder Fünfstern ist ein fünfeckiger Stern, der sich ergibt, wenn die Diagonalen eines regelmäßigen Fünfecks nachgezogen werden.
*Im Volksglauben gilt es als Bannzeichen gegen das Böse.*


----------



## Tabulon (24. Januar 2009)

Wilbur90 schrieb:


> Nicht Pentagon sondern Pentagramm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese kinder sind krank.. want more blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (24. Januar 2009)

Was isn eigentlich mit diesen komischen Trollen in Dunkelküste, oder wo das is....
Von denen habe ich noch nie was gehört, is das auch so ein "forgotten" wie old if?


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Was isn eigentlich mit diesen komischen Trollen in Dunkelküste, oder wo das is....
> Von denen habe ich noch nie was gehört, is das auch so ein "forgotten" wie old if?


die trolle sind eigentlich nur deko beim fliegen


----------



## Mgefight (24. Januar 2009)

Bilder /hochgeladen!


----------



## Tabulon (24. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_YckDPd_l9Q&...feature=related

In dem Video zeigt ein GM von einem Offiziellen Server (Hoffe ich mal...) geheime Plätze in World of Warcraft...

P.S. Den Schrein des gefallenen kriegers finde ich ja zu schön


----------



## Oogieboogie (24. Januar 2009)

zu dem schrein kann mach auch hinlaufen...das ist ja nur ein kleinerer ausläufer des berges mit den hdw...und nun der weg:

1. man läuft von crossroads den berg hoch bis man oben an einer kleinen taurenhütte mit einer taurin darin kommt...die hordler unter euch kennen die wahrscheinlich von der quest, die der edelstein von mutantus startet
2. in richtung des kleinen hügels nördlich des berges den berg verlassen, sodass man an diesem dann ankommt
3. dort kann man den kleinen hügel dann erklimmen und sich das schöne grabmal zu ehren eines verstorbenen blizzardmitarbeiters ansehen


----------



## Tabulon (24. Januar 2009)

Is euch eig. schonma diese Troll Frau in Nagrand aufgefallen? Die sammelt Kinder von den Warcraft rassen, und draußen hängen tote tauren Babys? Und dann steht in der ecke eine Hundehütte mit einem Leichnam drinne, daneben eine große Keule... Komisch, oder? Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören


----------



## Seryma (24. Januar 2009)

nee, is mir nich aufgefallen... klingt aber, als wäre es n besuch wert...^^

koords plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (24. Januar 2009)

Sorry, die koords habe ich nicht genau, aber das Video hier: Klick
sagt mehr darüber!

Die Troll Frau kommt eben nur etwas später im Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (24. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Zahlen sind iwie aus Lost oder so...weiß au net genau aber hat mir ma wer gesagt
so ne luke gibts in lost auch nur sind die zahlen um je 1 erhöht


----------



## Darkraise (24. Januar 2009)

ich glaub nicht, dass der das auf nem offiziellen Server gemacht hat denn der schreibt ja im Video, dass auf dem offi. Trolle tanzen würden also ist er auf nem privatem


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2009)

Darkraise schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, dass der das auf nem offiziellen Server gemacht hat denn der schreibt ja im Video, dass auf dem offi. Trolle tanzen würden also ist er auf nem privatem


türlich tanzen die auf offi


----------



## Mr.62 (24. Januar 2009)

hat jmd schon pic von hyjal gezeigt?hab keine lust 61 seiten zu lesen^^


----------



## Mr.62 (24. Januar 2009)

Leiche aufm weltbaum

Der weltbaum

Irgendeine ini

So hier mal paar bilder von *Hyjal*


----------



## Raqill (24. Januar 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> Leiche aufm weltbaum
> 
> Der weltbaum
> 
> ...




Die Leiche ist höchst warscheinlich Archimonde(oder wie der heißt).

Und das letzte Bild wird warscheinlich der Eingang zu einer neuen Hyjal Ini.


----------



## Aran_rexxar_druid (24. Januar 2009)

Mgefight schrieb:


> - Wald von Elwyn -> im Haus beim Kristallsee beim Angler - war gegen 7:30 Uhr morgens dort - eine unheimliche Musik erklang beim Eintreten ins Haus -ich ging ins Obergeschoß dem Schlafzimmer - in der Zeit von 7:42-7:44 Uhr kommen 6 Kinder rein und stellen sich in einer sonderbaren Form auf - 7:44 Uhr eine unheimliche Stimme erklingt mit folgendem Wortlaut
> - "Ihr werdet alle sterben"
> - man sagt dass man an einer bestimmten Position im Haus eine Banshee schreien hört um diese Zeit
> 
> ...



sind halt teufelskinder.... beweis ?
die formation in der sich die kinder aufstellen (davidstern :O)
und wenn man statt den anfangsbuchstaben der kinder zahlen aus der jeweligen position aus dem alphabet einsetzt
kommt das heraus:
Dana 4
John 10
Jose 10
Aaron 1
Lisa 12
Cameron 3
--> summe 40 durch die anzahl der kinder teilen
40/6= 6,66666666667 ----> 6,66 =666! (wer die bedeutung nicht kennt mal googeln)

grüße Galileo mystery team


----------



## Tabulon (24. Januar 2009)

666 ist die Zahl des Antichristen O.O
laut wikipedia: Bedeutung: 666

Diese Kinder sollen sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag keine anti christen...


----------



## Freelancer (25. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war glaube ich die Karte wie wow aussehen soll wenn alle addons raus gekommen sind allerdings denken alle das maelstrom das nächste addon sein wird allerdings hat Jeffrey Kaplan gesagt das wohl nicht das kommen soll was alle denken 

Entweder stand das in einem buffed Heft oder hier auf der Webseite ich glaube das Interview war von der Blizzcon oder Worldwide Invitational oder doch gc ^^

Ich hab auch schon gesucht aber ich finde das Interview nicht mehr heul


----------



## Tabulon (25. Januar 2009)

"The Isle of Kazan" interessiert mich ja brennend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychosandman (25. Januar 2009)

ginijins insel ist weit im meer von beutebucht


----------



## Kacie (25. Januar 2009)

Also, ich hab mir jetzt nur die erste Seite durchgelesen.
Aber ich denke im Arathi Hochland bzw die Insel südlich vom Arathi Hochland, was ist denn da los? Fegefeuerinsel heißt die und da sind auch lauter Elite Mobs.


----------



## Arnilein (25. Januar 2009)

ma ne frage an die buffi moderatoren wie offt wollt ihr die kopie von diesem thread rein posten ?
ich habe gezählt 5 mal also pls wech mit dem ....... thx


----------



## Naho (25. Januar 2009)

Raqill schrieb:


> Und das letzte Bild wird warscheinlich der Eingang zu einer neuen Hyjal Ini.


Das sollte einmal der Alte eingang zu MH werden bevor sie die Íni in die Höhlen der Zeit gebracht haben


----------



## lord just (25. Januar 2009)

Kacie schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mir jetzt nur die erste Seite durchgelesen.
> Aber ich denke im Arathi Hochland bzw die Insel südlich vom Arathi Hochland, was ist denn da los? Fegefeuerinsel heißt die und da sind auch lauter Elite Mobs.




afaik muss man da während der aq questreihe hin und die mobs da töten um irgendwelche items zu bekommen.

dann @Aran_rexxar_druid

das was du meinst ist wohl eher ein pentagram als ein davidsstern (der hat nähmlich was mit juden zu tun) und ein pentagram ist eigentlich nix böses, da es einen vor bösem beschützen soll (also eigentlich was gutes).


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Kacie schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mir jetzt nur die erste Seite durchgelesen.
> Aber ich denke im Arathi Hochland bzw die Insel südlich vom Arathi Hochland, was ist denn da los? Fegefeuerinsel heißt die und da sind auch lauter Elite Mobs.


hastn bild oder so?möchte mal dahin


----------



## Tabulon (25. Januar 2009)

lord schrieb:


> afaik muss man da während der aq questreihe hin und die mobs da töten um irgendwelche items zu bekommen.
> 
> dann @Aran_rexxar_druid
> 
> das was du meinst ist wohl eher ein pentagram als ein davidsstern (der hat nähmlich was mit juden zu tun) und ein pentagram ist eigentlich nix böses, da es einen vor bösem beschützen soll (also eigentlich was gutes).



So ganz richtig mit dem Pentagramm ist das nicht, mit ein bisschen Fantasie kommt schon ein Juden Stern raus: [attachment=6593:Kinder_v...oldshire.jpg]

Außer jemand weiß was dieses Zeichen zu bedeuten hat... Ich geh ma mit meinem hexer Gnom hin... Der kennt sich ja mit Dämologie und Nekromatie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Aran_rexxar_druid schrieb:


> die formation in der sich die kinder aufstellen (davidstern :O)


das wurde schon 20 mal durchgekaut das das ein pentagramm ist^^


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> So ganz richtig mit dem Pentagramm ist das nicht, mit ein bisschen Fantasie kommt schon ein* Juden Stern* raus: [attachment=6593:Kinder_v...oldshire.jpg]
> 
> Außer jemand weiß was dieses Zeichen zu bedeuten hat... Ich geh ma mit meinem hexer Gnom hin... Der kennt sich ja mit Dämologie und Nekromatie aus
> 
> ...


Das sagt man schon seit ca 70  jahren nicht mehr^^


----------



## Tabulon (25. Januar 2009)

Dann eben Davidstern xP


----------



## Zodttd (25. Januar 2009)

wargi schrieb:


> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^



als mage kannste da mit dem langsamen fallen runter und die trolle weg bomben gibt dick ep^^


----------



## Dropz (25. Januar 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> Leiche aufm weltbaum
> 
> Der weltbaum
> 
> ...


woher haste die Bilder haste die selbst gemacht?


----------



## StilleQuelle (25. Januar 2009)

Aran_rexxar_druid schrieb:


> die formation in der sich die kinder aufstellen (davidstern :O)




also wie du da einen davidstern erkennen kannst???


----------



## Zodttd (25. Januar 2009)

irgendwie finde ich es komisch wie blizz geschaft hat so viele sachen wie jetz zb das mit den kindern und so einzubauen da muss man doch schon ganz schön komisch drauf sein sich solche sachen auszudenken


----------



## Zodttd (25. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> So ganz richtig mit dem Pentagramm ist das nicht, mit ein bisschen Fantasie kommt schon ein Juden Stern raus: [attachment=6593:Kinder_v...oldshire.jpg]
> 
> Außer jemand weiß was dieses Zeichen zu bedeuten hat... Ich geh ma mit meinem hexer Gnom hin... Der kennt sich ja mit Dämologie und Nekromatie aus
> 
> ...



lass die juden aus dem spiel ich bin keiner aber ich finde die haben schon genug gelitten jetz musste sie nich noch schlecht machn in wow...


----------



## Dropz (25. Januar 2009)

Aran_rexxar_druid schrieb:


> sind halt teufelskinder.... beweis ?
> die formation in der sich die kinder aufstellen (davidstern :O)
> und wenn man statt den anfangsbuchstaben der kinder zahlen aus der jeweligen position aus dem alphabet einsetzt
> kommt das heraus:
> ...


wtf! die Illuminaati 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (25. Januar 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> lass die juden aus dem spiel ich bin keiner aber ich finde die haben schon genug gelitten jetz musste sie nich noch schlecht machn in wow...



Hat er nicht?


----------



## micaeliz (25. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen



Meinst du diesen Ort?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/mica


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (25. Januar 2009)

Aran_rexxar_druid schrieb:


> sind halt teufelskinder.... beweis ?
> die formation in der sich die kinder aufstellen (davidstern :O)
> und wenn man statt den anfangsbuchstaben der kinder zahlen aus der jeweligen position aus dem alphabet einsetzt
> kommt das heraus:
> ...



die zahl des teufels ist aber 616 
beim übersetzen der bibel ist ein fehler aufgetreten und dann hat man halt gesagt
ah ist halt 666


----------



## Paganus (25. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> 666 ist die Zahl des Antichristen O.O
> laut wikipedia: Bedeutung: 666
> 
> Diese Kinder sollen sterben
> ...




Ist doch quatsch.. Irgendwer hat den Antichristen diese Zahl gegeben und jetzt denken alle 666 = böse.. 
Ein Antichrist braucht keine Zahl um Antichrist zu sein ; )

Nein ich bin kein Antichrist, ich bin Atheist.


----------



## Arnorns (25. Januar 2009)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> die zahl des teufels ist aber 616
> beim übersetzen der bibel ist ein fehler aufgetreten und dann hat man halt gesagt
> ah ist halt 666




also ich war mir sooo sicher dass die zahl des teufels 414 is^^


----------



## Varccars (25. Januar 2009)

Wie könnt ihr auf diesem Bilde ein Pentagram oder ein davidstern sehen?
Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Verschwörung der Illuminaten, den man kann ganz klar erkennen, dass die oberen drei Kinder das Zeichen für das Weibliche machen und die unteren Drei, das Zeichen für das Männliche^^

mfg Var


----------



## Aran_rexxar_druid (25. Januar 2009)

leute ihr müsst berücksichtigen, dass HOGGER der anführer dieser dämonenkinder ist. er hat nämlich genau 666 lebenspunkte


----------



## XBiggX (25. Januar 2009)

Manche würden die Filmanspielungen nichtmal erkennen wenn sie von ihnen in den Hintern getreten werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (25. Januar 2009)

und die quersumme von 666 ist 18, womit wir nun wieder bei dem oesi und dem 3. reich waeren...


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

und 666 hat 3 zahlen, 18 hat 2, wenn man das addiert kommt 5 raus und wenn man 5 nochmal mit 18 addiert kommt 23, die zahl der illuminaten! (das war sie doch oder?)


----------



## Tabulon (25. Januar 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> lass die juden aus dem spiel ich bin keiner aber ich finde die haben schon genug gelitten jetz musste sie nich noch schlecht machn in wow...



dummes gelaber...


----------



## Mgefight (25. Januar 2009)

Keiner hat hier über Juden hergezogen..

Naja aber das mit Jason Mathers und dem Kristallsee bringt mich ins Grübeln.. wieso baut Blizzard einen Horrorfilmdarsteller in ein MMORPG ein, das eig garnix mit dem zutun hat?


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Mgefight schrieb:


> Keiner hat hier über Juden hergezogen..
> 
> Naja aber das mit Jason Mathers und dem Kristallsee bringt mich ins Grübeln.. wieso baut Blizzard einen Horrorfilmdarsteller in ein MMORPG ein, das eig garnix mit dem zutun hat?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_Egg  Es gibt in WoW unzählbar viele Anspielungen, wie schon in Warcraft 3 auch


----------



## Mgefight (25. Januar 2009)

Ach und noch was.. hört euch den Geistheiler an:

"Play world of warcraft"

"Give us your money"

testet es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (25. Januar 2009)

fragen über fragen..ich dfinds spannend und bin für alles offen=)


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (25. Januar 2009)

Mgefight schrieb:


> Ach und noch was.. hört euch den Geistheiler an:
> 
> "Play world of warcraft"
> 
> ...




Blödsinn...das wurd schon mehrmals behauptet... Der geistheiler nuschel nur was in Elfensprache... 
Sonst nix...
Das ist dieses Typische "Sachma hörst du das auch?" Effekt....


----------



## BalianTorres (25. Januar 2009)

Mgefight schrieb:


> Naja aber das mit Jason Mathers und dem Kristallsee bringt mich ins Grübeln.. wieso baut Blizzard einen Horrorfilmdarsteller in ein MMORPG ein, das eig garnix mit dem zutun hat?



Das bringt dich zum grübeln? Mach dir lieber mal Gedanken warum die Herren von Blizzard so ne Dumpfbacke wie Paris Hilton ins Spiel einbauen!^^


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Oh Gott wie oft wollt ihr denn noch diese dämliche Geistheiler-Verschwörungstheorie ausgraben?


----------



## FonKeY (25. Januar 2009)

spannend waaaaaah

ich achte im spiel nie auf sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (25. Januar 2009)

Bin heute mal mit meinem Gnom (Zarbo Demitrudus xD) rum gegurkt um etwas über die kinder und Jason Mathers herauszufinden...
Eigentlich nicht sehr viel, nur eben diesen gruseligen Soundfile der kommt wenn man ins "Kinderzimmer" geht...


----------



## Tabulon (25. Januar 2009)

Ich habe wieder etwas entdeckt!!
Und zwar als ich fleißig mit meinem Tauren krieger Flachlandpumas gekillt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seht selbst: [attachment=6602:SecretMulgore1.jpg]
Sieht aus wie eine unerreichbare Mine...
Hier der Standort: [attachment=6603:SecretMulgore2.jpg]

Freue mich auf Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

Das ist wenn ich mich nicht täusche einfach der Ausgang der Venture Co.-Mine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommt man durch den normalen Eingang der Mine hin, muss man halt n paar Gnolle, Oger, Goblins und ähnliches Gesocks umhauen


----------



## Tabulon (25. Januar 2009)

Und wo ist bitte der Eingang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuhlbein (25. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Und wo ist bitte der Eingang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fast direkt daneben -.-


----------



## babidi (25. Januar 2009)

im silberwald links unten ist noch n gebiet ohne sinn aber mit einem großen tor


----------



## Rhokan (25. Januar 2009)

> im silberwald links unten ist noch n gebiet ohne sinn aber mit einem großen tor



Das ist Gilneas und das große Tor ist der Greymane Wall, siehe WoWWiki.com

Ingame ist dahinter nicht wirklich was sehenswertes


----------



## KinayFeelwood (25. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das ist Gilneas und das große Tor ist der Greymane Wall, siehe WoWWiki.com
> 
> Ingame ist dahinter nicht wirklich was sehenswertes


soll aber höchstwahrscheinlich noch was kommen...
blizzard verschenkt nich so einfach gebiete


----------



## Stealkiwi (25. Januar 2009)

ey ich hab da noch was
als patch 2.4.0 lief habe ich (leider) noch aufm pw server gezockt
dort bin ich ohne dass ich es wollte zu einer insel im osten von östliche königreiche gekommen
(ich hatte automatisches laufen an und meine muddi hat gerufen)
ich hab ein gm gefragt ob er diese kennt aber er wusste auch nicht das so eine exestiert (es war nicht die gm insel)
darauf hin hat er die insel zum player treff gemacht

screens find ich grad nich aber ich hab welche gemacht

füg sie dann noch ein

achja is euch schon aufgefallen das die 4 inseln weg sind die über lorderon waren

jetzt is dort northend


----------



## neo1986 (25. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> So ganz richtig mit dem Pentagramm ist das nicht, mit ein bisschen Fantasie kommt schon ein Juden Stern raus: [attachment=6593:Kinder_v...oldshire.jpg]
> 
> Außer jemand weiß was dieses Zeichen zu bedeuten hat... Ich geh ma mit meinem hexer Gnom hin... Der kennt sich ja mit Dämologie und Nekromatie aus
> 
> ...


Aber mit viel viel viel Fantasie und ein Davidstern hat mit einem Pentagram nix zu tin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Power of Murloc (25. Januar 2009)

ich hab eine frage was hat es mit diesem drachen auf sich? der ist bei mir bei einer quest aus so nen drachen gekommen vor langer zeit....


----------



## chiaxoxo (25. Januar 2009)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Nihil_the_Banished


----------



## Stefge (25. Januar 2009)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Nihil_the_Banished 


edit:verdammt zu spät :/ hab zu lang zum suchen gebraucht


----------



## lord just (25. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das ist Gilneas und das große Tor ist der Greymane Wall, siehe WoWWiki.com
> 
> Ingame ist dahinter nicht wirklich was sehenswertes




naja gilneas soll gerüchten nach noch kommen und die story um gilneas ist auch recht interessant. die haben sich vor dem großen ausbruch der seuche abgekapselt und haben nix vom 3ten krieg mitbekommen. man vermutet, dass die leute in gilneas alle zu worge geworden sind und man mit einem der nächsten add-ons dann gilneas als startgebiet haben wird mit den worgen als spielbare rasse.

ansonsten noch zur frage, wo der eingang zur mine ist. der eingang zur mine ist etwas weiter rechts im noch unerkundeten teil der karte.


----------



## Gorgano (25. Januar 2009)

Auf der Seite 
http://3025-game.de
gibt es auch noch viele tolle infos und bilder zu versteckten gebieten und so


----------



## Ollimua (25. Januar 2009)

Gorgano schrieb:


> Auf der Seite
> http://3025-game.de
> gibt es auch noch viele tolle infos und bilder zu versteckten gebieten und so



Nice. Danke für den Link.


----------



## Alion (26. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Rätsel der Alten Welt gelöst.
Ein paar ausnahmen gibt es allerdings immer. Obwohl man sich einig ist, dass die Kinder von Goldhain eine anspielung auf den Film Freitag der dreizente ist, ragen sich immer noch diverse Mythen um die fünf Kinder.

Ebenfalls ist unklar war mit dem grossen Muscheltempel auf der Desinger Insel Geplant war.
Bei Desinger Island handelt es sich nicht um eine Insel, sondern um eine Testinstanz für die Entwickler.
Das Gebiet entspricht ziemlich genau dem von Westfall, allerdings ohne Details wie Gebäude oder Bäume.
Erstmal nichts merkwürdinges.
Was jedoch intressant ist, ist ein Tempel auf einem Gigantischem Kraken der sich in einer Muschel versteckt hält.
Der ganze Tempel lässt sich nicht mit einer anderen Architetkur von WoW vergleichen. Wenn ihr mich fragt, ist es mit der Tempeln die man in Kambotscha findet.
Der Kraken ist sehr warscheindlich einer der Alten Götter.
Schaut euch mal bei WoW der Abspann an, (Gleich auf dem Loginscreen seht ihr einen Button mit dem ihr diese aufrufen könnt). Jetzt laufen die Namen der ganzen Leute durch die an WoW Arbeiten. Daneben sieht man diverse Artworks. Nach ein paar Minuten erscheint plötzlich ein Artwork, besser gesagt ein Concept Art von genau dieser "Krakentempel"

Ich habe im Internet noch ein paar Bilder von dem Gebiet gefunden.
http://lostwow.com/DesignersIsland.shtml

gruss Alion


----------



## Tabulon (26. Januar 2009)

Power schrieb:


> ich hab eine frage was hat es mit diesem drachen auf sich? der ist bei mir bei einer quest aus so nen drachen gekommen vor langer zeit....



was sind denn das für AddOns die du da hast?


----------



## Waldschurke (26. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> So ganz richtig mit dem Pentagramm ist das nicht, mit ein bisschen Fantasie kommt schon ein Juden Stern raus: [attachment=6593:Kinder_v...oldshire.jpg]
> 
> Außer jemand weiß was dieses Zeichen zu bedeuten hat... Ich geh ma mit meinem hexer Gnom hin... Der kennt sich ja mit Dämologie und Nekromatie aus
> 
> ...



Vlt müsste mann sie dem Alphabet nach verbinden aber das ergiebt leider twa das gleiche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (26. Januar 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> und die quersumme von 666 ist 18, womit wir nun wieder bei dem oesi und dem 3. reich waeren...



BTW: ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass die Rakete, die man für 10 silber in Mondlichtung kaufen kann 88 (!) Aufladungen hat?
88 bedeutet ja soviel wie Heil Hitler! 

Spaß beiseite... Man kann wirklich in allem etwas schlimmes sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (26. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> was sind denn das für AddOns die du da hast?



Sunn Viewport Art
Bartender
Arc Hud
Elk's Buff Bars
Simple Minimap

Lässt sich leichte rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (26. Januar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Rätsel der Alten Welt gelöst.
> Ein paar ausnahmen gibt es allerdings immer. Obwohl man sich einig ist, dass die Kinder von Goldhain eine anspielung auf den Film Freitag der dreizente ist, ragen sich immer noch diverse Mythen um die fünf Kinder.
> 
> Ebenfalls ist unklar war mit dem grossen Muscheltempel auf der Desinger Insel Geplant war.
> ...



Ich sag nur das es die haupstadt zu dem addon Maelstrom sein wird wenn es denn kommt passen würds 100% rein ist halt ne schwimmende stadt^^


----------



## Tabulon (27. Januar 2009)

Aber ein Schneckenhaus als Instanz... Bitte Blizzard, macht nicht diesen Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (27. Januar 2009)

Also manche Leute denken nur von 12 bis Mittag ^^

Wenn Blizzard ein Gebiet "baut" und nicht will, dass es IRGENDJEMAND vorher sieht, dann werden sie entweder dafür sorgen, dass da auch NIEMAND hinkommt, besonders nich durch blödes Gehüpfe oder aber ...
Schon mal dran gedacht dass sie die "neuen" Sachen erstmal garnich implementieren müssen ? Dann kann sie keiner "exploiten" ^^

Denkt ihr etwa, wir spielen da alle, und die Designer von Blizz bauen da nebenbei in Echtzeit Gebiete ? *rofl*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Also manche Leute denken nur von 12 bis Mittag ^^
> 
> Wenn Blizzard ein Gebiet "baut" und nicht will, dass es IRGENDJEMAND vorher sieht, dann werden sie entweder dafür sorgen, dass da auch NIEMAND hinkommt, besonders nich durch blödes Gehüpfe oder aber ...
> Schon mal dran gedacht dass sie die "neuen" Sachen erstmal garnich implementieren müssen ? Dann kann sie keiner "exploiten" ^^
> ...



LOL du bist ja unwissend! Natürlich!!! Die spielen nebenbei WC III, du bist irgendein Mob und wirst gerade gegen nen Ally GM verheizt!
In der Zeit farmt der Peon genug Lumber und mit dem Gold aus deinen toten Taschen bauen die die GameMasterInsel wieder auf!

(Ironie off) wäre aber eine sehr schöne vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich meld mich auch mal wieder.

Es gibt eine kleine neue Hoffnung, für die ehemaligen Walljumper unter uns ;-)

Der Chopper des Roboingenieurs hat unverhoffte Möglichkeiten.
Ich habe ihn mir mit einem Twink geleistet und konnte es irgendwie nicht lassen
und habe mich mit diesem über einen recht lustigen Weg von den Sümpfen des
Elends auf die Spitzen der Gebirge buxiert - ja Crossroad mit einem Chopper.

Er ist zwar nicht die ultimative Lösung, doch benötigt er mehr Pixel für einen festen
Stand und Felskämme die mit normalen Mounts nicht möglich sind, sind für den
Chopper
kein Problem
- leider konnte ich mein altes beliebtes Ziel den Steinring über Azshara/Orgimmar
dennoch nicht erreichen :-I

Was auch noch sehr sehr gut ist, die eigene HP des Choppers - so wird das Trolldorf
auch ohne leichte Feder leicht erreichbar ;-) und auch unverhoffte Abstürze beim
Kraxeln enden nicht mehr tötlich

P.S.: es macht wirklich Spass die alten leeren Gebiete mit diesem gefährt zu erreichen
und abzufahren - den richtigen Sound rein und los gehts

Schade, dass Hyjal nicht mehr geht - ich hätte sooo gerne einen Basejump in den
Teufelswald mit dem Gefährt gemacht ;-)

Gruß

Brandolf

P.S.: Auch wenn es sehr viel Arbeit macht, sich durch die Seiten zu wühlen - alle aktuell
gestellten Themen wurden schon behandelt ;-)


----------



## Kronas (28. Januar 2009)

naja dann besorg dir erstmal so einen chopper (vorallem als nichtinigi)
naja meinen letzten abenteuer waren nur ein test ob uninstaziertes zg noch geht (beim frischen 3.0 gings zumindest) und die vergebliche suche nach dem gebiet von dieser insel die es in der wow alpha im westen von schlingendorn gab, angeblich ist der gebietsname noch da (verlief jedoch ergebnislos)

sonst noch ein paar expiditionen unter sw und hinters portal zwischen handelssviertel und altstadt und das war eigentlich

PS: brandolf? könntest du vielleicht eine sache von youtube mit dem chopper versuchen? *raussuch* http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=baLbPeCi9g0


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (28. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6632:Geheimer...zu_Hyjal.jpg]

Im Süden von Winterquell gibt es einen mehr oder weniger versteckten Instanzeingang, der in Richtung Hyjal zeigt.



[attachment=6633r.Weavil.jpg]

Auf der Insel Alcaz (da, wo diese ganzen Elite-Hydras drumrumschwimmen) gibt es im größten Gebäude einen Raidboss namens Dr. Weavil. In der Hoffnung, ihn alleine zu schaffen, wurde mein Pala leider übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja dann besorg dir erstmal so einen chopper (vorallem als nichtinigi)
> naja meinen letzten abenteuer waren nur ein test ob uninstaziertes zg noch geht (beim frischen 3.0 gings zumindest) und die vergebliche suche nach dem gebiet von dieser insel die es in der wow alpha im westen von schlingendorn gab, angeblich ist der gebietsname noch da (verlief jedoch ergebnislos)
> 
> sonst noch ein paar expiditionen unter sw und hinters portal zwischen handelssviertel und altstadt und das war eigentlich
> ...




lol - an diese möglichkeit habe ich auch schon gedacht, nur kam ich noch nicht in die nähe - werde ich aber versuchen
ist doch klar ;-)

war schon vor dem walljumpnerf dort konnte aber keinen zusammenhang mit sargath und dem wegportdebuff feststellen


zum chopper - naja er ist immerhin etwas billiger als das große mammut


----------



## Manowar (29. Januar 2009)

Paganus schrieb:


> Ist doch quatsch.. Irgendwer hat den Antichristen diese Zahl gegeben und jetzt denken alle 666 = böse..
> Ein Antichrist braucht keine Zahl um Antichrist zu sein ; )
> 
> Nein ich bin kein Antichrist, ich bin Atheist.



Es kommt schlicht und einfach daher,dass 1666 die erste "offzielle" schwarze Messe stattfand,ausgeführt von Catherine Deshayes( aka LaVoisin ).


----------



## Shiro Firerage (29. Januar 2009)

Moin, kann man mal ne zusammenfassung machen von den orten die nach dem Walljumppatch noch gehen?
Also ich weiß dass das Dorf der tanzenden Trolle noch funzt, alt ZG geht noch,  Quell Thalas (Leuchtturm und Kontinent), unter Og, unter SW, Elwynn Wasserfall, Tore von IF + Flugplatz, Mauer von SW, und es gibt ein paar PvP Taktische Gebäude auf die ich klettere ^^° is schon geil als Rangedd auf der Schmiede von Goldhain die ganzen Allys so lange abzuballern bis ein GM auftaucht xD.
Ich hoffe ich hab keine vergessen (bitte nur die Gegenden die früher nur mit Walljump gingen).

@Brandolf: Ich bin großer Fan von dir xD und bin selber auch Forscher solcher Orte ;3 

Noch ne Frage nebenbei, ich habe gehört dass das Motorrad generft wird, weiß jemand etwas genaueres? zb ob die das mit dem Fallschaden nerfen? wäre schade :< ich spare mir gerade so ein Motorrad zusammen :<


----------



## Jemorail (29. Januar 2009)

soweit ich weiß, wird das motorrad nicht genervt, aber auch wenn, kann man es mit einem Mammut (das für 20k gold am anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch machen, da es auch als eigenes Tier gezählt wird...


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. Januar 2009)

Jemorail schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, wird das motorrad nicht genervt, aber auch wenn, kann man es mit einem Mammut (das für 20k gold am anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hier auf seite 6 ist Bluepost Bluepost zum Motorrad Nerf


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Januar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Moin, kann man mal ne zusammenfassung machen von den orten die nach dem Walljumppatch noch gehen?
> Also ich weiß dass das Dorf der tanzenden Trolle noch funzt, alt ZG geht noch,  Quell Thalas (Leuchtturm und Kontinent), unter Og, unter SW, Elwynn Wasserfall, Tore von IF + Flugplatz, Mauer von SW, und es gibt ein paar PvP Taktische Gebäude auf die ich klettere ^^° is schon geil als Rangedd auf der Schmiede von Goldhain die ganzen Allys so lange abzuballern bis ein GM auftaucht xD.
> Ich hoffe ich hab keine vergessen (bitte nur die Gegenden die früher nur mit Walljump gingen).
> 
> ...



es geht vieles noch, auch außerhalb des instanzierten zul' farak oder old aq usw..

wie ich es lese, wurde bemängelt, dass man zu lange brauch um vom motorrad abzusteigen - ich denke mal, dass diejenigen noch nie
wirklich von einem chopper abgestiegen sind ^^
ich empfinde es nicht als störrend, dass man etwas länger zum absteigen brauch, wenn ich im pvp was erreichen will, dann nehme ich halt
ein richtiges reittier - aber z.b. im arathi ist doch der chopper genial, wenns wieder heisst mine inc. und man befindet sich gerade in der schmiede
- kampfkumpanen einladen und ab über den felsen mit dem chopper springen unten nicht mit halber oder noch weniger hp ankommen und
abmounten - besser geht es doch nicht ;-)

so lang der chopper seine eigene hp hat und man dadurch den fallschaden nicht abbekommt ist er weiterhin ein wichtiges utensil für einen
explorer vor allem wenn man mal wieder explorernoobs mitnehmen soll ^^

eine zusammenfassung habe ich schon mal eingestellt - zumindest die meiner erfolge aber da viel zu dem thema geschrieben wird - driftet es
immer wieder nach hinten...

und alles zusammen zu fassen, dass würde meinen rahmen (möglichkeiten) zu sehr sprengen, denn in ca. 60-70% der beiträge hier sind
teils wichtige infos und tipps zu finden.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Janica-Damira (30. Januar 2009)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> [attachment=6632:Geheimer...zu_Hyjal.jpg]
> 
> Im Süden von Winterquell gibt es einen mehr oder weniger versteckten Instanzeingang, der in Richtung Hyjal zeigt.
> 
> ...



Die Insel Alcaz und Dr. Weavil gehören meines Wissens zu der alten Eröffnungsquestreihe von An'Quiraj, die ja aber nicht mehr nötig ist, da die Ini ja direkt mit geöffnet wird,  wenn ein neuer Server erstellt wird.


----------



## Itamu (30. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nciht Grim Batol war oder ist noch die alte heimstätte des Wildhammer Clans.. der von den Orcs überrannt wurde und später vom rotendrachenschwarm übernommen wurde.. oder irre ich da ?


----------



## Rheyvan (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn man hinter dem Scharlachroten Kloster den einen Hügel ganz hinaufläuft kommt man nach Quel'Thalas!
Naja.. ausser ner flachen Ebene auf der man sehen kann wo die Texturen anfangen bzw. Enden ist da nix. Aber wenn man die Ebene durchquert und auf der rechten seite den Hügel wieder runterläuft, kommt man nach Hearthglen (Pestländer) o_O.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. Januar 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> es geht vieles noch, auch außerhalb des instanzierten zul' farak oder old aq usw..
> 
> wie ich es lese, wurde bemängelt, dass man zu lange brauch um vom motorrad abzusteigen - ich denke mal, dass diejenigen noch nie
> wirklich von einem chopper abgestiegen sind ^^
> ...




Hmmmm kannst du mir sagen wie das nicht Instanzierte ZF geht? ich war mal auf der Mauer aber immer wenn ich rüber nach ZF wollte hat es mich in die Ini geportet ^^.
Wie geht das mit dem alten AQ? würde mich sehr interessieren <3.
BZW! bin ich mal (als DK) mit einem Freund (Krieger ohne IntBuff) auf dem Wasser richtung Südliches Silithus gelaufen, als wir mitten in einer Erschöpfungszone waren und wir uns eingestehen musste das wir nicht mehr leben weg kommen befall ich ihm das er Ruhestein machen soll. Ich selber zauberte mir das DK Portal ^^ kurz bevor sein Ruhestein fertig war hab ich ausversehen aufs Portal geklickt xD. Ende vom Lied war das bei ihm Wasserwandeln weg war und er tragischer weise an Erschöpfung verstarb xD. Die Folgen warn n Lachkrampf im ts und ein etwas wütender Krieger der 45 Minuten zu seiner Leiche laufen musste xD.
Wo wir zu ner neuen Frage kommen, wenn ich als DK mit dem Motorrad übers Wasser fahre und ich bei der Erschöpfung bin, verliere ich dann das Leben oder das Motorrad? xD


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Hmmmm kannst du mir sagen wie das nicht Instanzierte ZF geht? ich war mal auf der Mauer aber immer wenn ich rüber nach ZF wollte hat es mich in die Ini geportet ^^.
> Wie geht das mit dem alten AQ? würde mich sehr interessieren <3.
> BZW! bin ich mal (als DK) mit einem Freund (Krieger ohne IntBuff) auf dem Wasser richtung Südliches Silithus gelaufen, als wir mitten in einer Erschöpfungszone waren und wir uns eingestehen musste das wir nicht mehr leben weg kommen befall ich ihm das er Ruhestein machen soll. Ich selber zauberte mir das DK Portal ^^ kurz bevor sein Ruhestein fertig war hab ich ausversehen aufs Portal geklickt xD. Ende vom Lied war das bei ihm Wasserwandeln weg war und er tragischer weise an Erschöpfung verstarb xD. Die Folgen warn n Lachkrampf im ts und ein etwas wütender Krieger der 45 Minuten zu seiner Leiche laufen musste xD.
> Wo wir zu ner neuen Frage kommen, wenn ich als DK mit dem Motorrad übers Wasser fahre und ich bei der Erschöpfung bin, verliere ich dann das Leben oder das Motorrad? xD


wenn du 20k meter runter stürtzt, gehst dann du drauf oder das mount? genau, du gehst drauf
genauso mit erschöpfung denk ich


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn du 20k meter runter stürtzt, gehst dann du drauf oder das mount? genau, du gehst drauf
> genauso mit erschöpfung denk ich



1. hab ich das Motorrad noch nich also weiß ichs nicht und 2. hab ich von Leuten gehört die von der Dalaran Kanalisation aus runter in den Kristalwald gesprungen sind (mit dem Motorrad) und keinen Fallschaden bekommen haben also ist wie ist das nun wirklich? bekommt man nur bis zu ner bestimmten Summe keinen Fallschaden? Brandolf sagte das er ins Trolldorf (das Dorf der tanzenden Trolle) gesprungen sei und es überlebt hat! und da gehts ziemlich weit runter.


----------



## Kamla (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe ein Tundramammut des Reisenden... un das bekam seit 3.0.8 auch keinen fallschaden mehr. ich habe einen gm angeschrieben und er sagte das dieses problem bekannt sei. du kannst hunderte meter in die tiefe springen ohne das etwas passiert.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. Januar 2009)

Kamla schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein Tundramammut des Reisenden... un das bekam seit 3.0.8 auch keinen fallschaden mehr. ich habe einen gm angeschrieben und er sagte das dieses problem bekannt sei. du kannst hunderte meter in die tiefe springen ohne das etwas passiert.



Ja eben! und meine frage wäre ob das Mount selber dann den Erschöpfungsschaden bekommt oder der Spieler


----------



## Kamla (30. Januar 2009)

erschöpfung? nenn mal ein beispiel bitte wo ich erschöpfung bekommen kann wenn ich auf dem mount sitze


----------



## Ahijad (30. Januar 2009)

mit eisige pfade vom dk... einfach mit dem mount übers wasser laufen^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Januar 2009)

also

zum mount, auch wenn des mit dem hp-verlieren wieder gefixt wird, man bekommt keinen fallschade das motorrad
verschwindet und selbst mountet man lebend ab -mehr ist nicht war vor 3.08 auch so

nicht instanziertes zf - war durch guten walljump möglich - nicht bei der mauer - ich glaub bin über die schillernde ebene dort hin
es könnte sein, dass es noch einen anderen weg gibt

ich denke das mit der erschöpfung wird direkt an den fahrer weiter geleitet wie auch die angriffe von mobs usw

getestet habe ich es noch nicht ^^

old aq geht ganz vom süden aus, einfach raufreiten und etwas länger nach westen reiten einen netten stuntsprung mit leichter
feder und mount und schon ist man dort

irgendwo hinter uldum vom meer aus gings rauf

am südlichen ende von tanaris war ich auch schon leider kein rand zum laufen bin an der unsichtbaren schutzwand hängen
geblieben, war froh, dass der erschöpfungsbalken lief sonst hätte ich einen gm-port gebraucht ^^

gruß

brandolf


----------



## GrillGorilla (30. Januar 2009)

sry falls es schon genannt wurde...
aber mir fällt da noch ein: Eisenschmiede - Altstadt (im thronsaal hinter der linken türseite gehts da runter angeblich)
und der obere innere Ring in Unterstadt kann man vom äussersten ring ganz gut sehen


----------



## rulaniias (31. Januar 2009)

in if das is old ironforge und ja da geht es runter da is aber nichts besonderes nur du kommst 1. net mehr weg und 2. lkommst nur per fear hin aber da is niuchts außer nen  bische netter architektur 
und in uc mach dir nen mage lvl den auf 20 und blink dich hin =)


----------



## Cruzes (31. Januar 2009)

Habe mich letztens auch mal mit meinen Mage aufn weg gemacht "ungebrauchte" gebiete zu erkunden. Blinzeln und Schweben sei dank!

Ich war hinter dem Tor von Silberwald und muss sagen... da ist nix... nur en großes leeres Feld.

nun bin ich weiter am suchen wo ich noch hingehen könnte, was noch "leer" ist.

MfG


----------



## Garnalem (31. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub es wurde noch nicht gesagt (ich verfolge das Thema seit längerem, habe aber nicht alle 65 Seiten Kommentare gelesen^^): In Stratholme Classic in dem großen Raum, wo sich die Burg des Barons befindet, ist links ein Gang, der zu einem GRÜNEN Portal, so wie es bei (60er) Raid-Instanzen aussieht, führt. Benutzen kann man es nicht. Ob da mal ne Raidinstanz geplant bzw. für eine freigehalten war?

Edit: Okay hab die Antwort selbst gefunden. Scheinbar sollte das Portal zu Naxxramas führen, was damals noch anders geplant war.

Quelle: http://wow.3025-game.de/index.php?cid=45


----------



## Cilenz (31. Januar 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich glaub es wurde noch nicht gesagt (ich verfolge das Thema seit längerem, habe aber nicht alle 65 Seiten Kommentare gelesen^^): In Stratholme Classic in dem großen Raum, wo sich die Burg des Barons befindet, ist links ein Gang, der zu einem GRÜNEN Portal, so wie es bei (60er) Raid-Instanzen aussieht, führt. Benutzen kann man es nicht. Ob da mal ne Raidinstanz geplant bzw. für eine freigehalten war?
> 
> Edit: Okay hab die Antwort selbst gefunden. Scheinbar sollte das Portal zu Naxxramas führen, was damals noch anders geplant war.
> 
> Quelle: http://wow.3025-game.de/index.php?cid=45



Jo, da solltes mal nach Naxx reingehn, denk mal so wies in den Schwarzfelstiefen in den Geschmolzenen Kern


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> in if das is old ironforge und ja da geht es runter da is aber nichts besonderes nur du kommst 1. net mehr weg und 2. lkommst nur per fear hin aber da is niuchts außer nen  bische netter architektur
> und in uc mach dir nen mage lvl den auf 20 und blink dich hin =)


fear sheep deblabla-schuß vom jäger und blenden vom schurke gehen auch


----------



## Shiro Firerage (31. Januar 2009)

AHJA! hab letztens was geiles ruasgefunden ^^ und zwar Ober Unterstadt! und unter ober Unterstadt (xD ^^) bei unter ober Unterstadt steht man auf den Balkons im äußeren Ring von UC ^^ als Allyjäger (aufm pvp server) nen mords Spaß von da oben aus alle Hordies tod zu machen xD ^^.
Wenn bedarf besteht mach ich mal Screens.


----------



## SirCotare (31. Januar 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich glaub es wurde noch nicht gesagt (ich verfolge das Thema seit längerem, habe aber nicht alle 65 Seiten Kommentare gelesen^^): In Stratholme Classic in dem großen Raum, wo sich die Burg des Barons befindet, ist links ein Gang, der zu einem GRÜNEN Portal, so wie es bei (60er) Raid-Instanzen aussieht, führt. Benutzen kann man es nicht. Ob da mal ne Raidinstanz geplant bzw. für eine freigehalten war?
> 
> Edit: Okay hab die Antwort selbst gefunden. Scheinbar sollte das Portal zu Naxxramas führen, was damals noch anders geplant war.
> 
> Quelle: http://wow.3025-game.de/index.php?cid=45



Ich hab den Artikel jetzt mal vollkommen überarbeitet... war ja echt Müll vorher ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

also am wochenende habe ich mir mal etwas zeit genommen und versucht, wieder zu sargath zu kommen
also bis jetzt ist es mir auch mit dem chopper nicht gelungen, aber ein vorteil hat der chopper so lange
man nicht  zur seite vom teufelswald fällt, dass man keine hp verliert und gleich wieder einen versuch starten
kann.

ein fall in richtung teufelswald macht zwar auch nichts, aber man muss erst wieder die holzschlundfeste
durchqueren um einen erneuten versuch zu starten.

dieser eine schneebedeckte hügel ist sehr blöd gemacht, und der walljumpnerf schlägt jedesmal voll zu.

aber ich werde es mal wieder versuchen, vielleicht finde ich auf gut glück eine pixelebene die mir als sprungbrett
dient.

also bis auf weiteres ist sargath nur passiv für schamanen erreichbar.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (2. Februar 2009)

Mann, lass den Ladenhüter mal raus. 

Ist ja echt nervig, dass alle paar Wochen über die "Geheimnisse der alten Welt" philosophiert wird.

Kümmere Dich mal um DEIN Leben, da scheint mir einiges im Argen zu liegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Mann, lass den Ladenhüter mal raus.
> 
> Ist ja echt nervig, dass alle paar Wochen über die "Geheimnisse der alten Welt" philosophiert wird.
> 
> ...



7 antworten bis jetzt und in keiner hast du es geschafft etwas sinnvolles zu schreiben
bzw. einen damit im forum etwas weiter geholfen

da frage ich mich, wer sein leben nicht im griff hat und einen angreift. nur weil man sich 
bemüht einer hier vor kurzem gestellten frage zu einer antwort zu verhelfen. aber es ist ja 
schon sehr schwer die vorherige seite aufzurufen und um grund einer hier gegebenen antwort zu finden.

kleiner tipp von mir - buchstaben zusammengesetzt ergeben wörter ..... wörter zusammengesetzt
ergeben sätze. diese zusammenhängend zu lesen führen oft zu so genannten lichtblitzen im gehirn,
um den sinn von etwas geschriebenen zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.s.: sargath birgt noch immer ein noch nicht gelüftetes geheimnis und ist somit noch immer aktuell


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> kleiner tipp von mir - buchstaben zusammengesetzt ergeben wörter ..... wörter zusammengesetzt
> ergeben sätze. diese zusammenhängend zu lesen führen oft zu so genannten lichtblitzen im gehirn,
> um den sinn von etwas geschriebenen zu erkennen
> 
> ...




"Ich hab da so ein ..Ding"
"Was für ein "Ding"?"
"Solche Bilder im Kopf, die Schmerzen verursachen!"
"Ach du hast eine Idee!"

... 

Bei manchen Leuten hats keinen Sinn, Brandolf *g*


----------



## mister.G (2. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mir manche Sachen so ansehe, frage ich mich warum einiges so verändert wurde. Auf manchen Screens sieht man wie Goldhain früher ausgesehen hat. Da waren viel mehr Häuser, wodurch es wie ein richtiges Dorf aussah. Eisenschmiede oder Karazhan waren auch viel epischer und größer. 

Warum hat Blizzard es nicht so gelassen? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das sie es mit absicht schlechter gemacht haben. Hat es möglicherweise technische Gründe?


----------



## Mofeist (2. Februar 2009)

ich glaub IF weil sich die leute da drin verlaufen haben^^


----------



## mister.G (2. Februar 2009)

ich finds tortzdem zienlich schade, ddas so viel entfernt wurde. Es ist zwar schön wie es im moment ist, aber es hätte nun mal auch besser sein können^^
Solche Sachen wie Alion verlinkt hat http://lostwow.com/DesignersIsland.shtml kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, da es einfach irgendwie zu gigantisch für die alte Welt ist.


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> ich finds tortzdem zienlich schade, ddas so viel entfernt wurde. Es ist zwar schön wie es im moment ist, aber es hätte nun mal auch besser sein können^^
> Solche Sachen wie Alion verlinkt hat http://lostwow.com/DesignersIsland.shtml kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, da es einfach irgendwie zu gigantisch für die alte Welt ist.


ist ja auch instanziert


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

ich sollt mal wieder schauen ob die sachen die ich kenne alle noch gehen, mache heut abend vielleicht noch ein paar sachen

edit: wops vergessen das ich schon was geschrieben hab sry für doppelpost


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

statusbericht:
old zg: fixed
unter sw: möglich
hinters tor zwischen altstadt und handelsviertel: fixed
old if: fixed
endless stripe: landstreifen entfernt


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> statusbericht:
> old zg: fixed
> unter sw: möglich
> hinters tor zwischen altstadt und handelsviertel: fixed
> ...



old ZG geht noch, ich zeigs dir gerne, müsste da paar screens machen aber die mühe mach ich mir nur wenn du auch interesse dran hast ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> statusbericht:
> old zg: fixed
> unter sw: möglich
> hinters tor zwischen altstadt und handelsviertel: fixed
> ...




wiederspruch ;-)

old zul gurub - nur durch hochreiten am berg erreichbar - von dunkelhain aus
oder aber von der anderen seite aus - verwüstete lande oder schlingendorntal
koordinaten hab ich nicht parat

unter sw - gibt es viele möglichkeiten
hinter das tor in sw - sollte noch immer gehen, muss es mal wieder probieren, vielleicht nicht der alt bekannte weg

old if - ist noch möglich, nur ist es sehr sehr schwer zu schaffen - vom tunnel der im zwergendorf über menethill ins nichts
führt - man muss leider sehr genau fliegen und zur richtigen zeit den leichte feder effekt wegklicken - ist mir noch nicht gelungen

endless tripe - welchen meinst du? der in der nähe von theramore liegt oder der östlich von den geisterlande / immersangwald liegt?


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Februar 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> wiederspruch ;-)
> 
> old zul gurub - nur durch hochreiten am berg erreichbar - von dunkelhain aus
> oder aber von der anderen seite aus - verwüstete lande oder schlingendorntal
> ...




Blöde frage aber was is ein "endless tripe"?


----------



## Coolrambo (3. Februar 2009)

Badomen schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> interessiert mich schon lange, was aus den alten, nocht nicht freigeschalteten, Gebieten wird
> 
> ...



da war ich schon drauf... is ziemlich lustig da aber geht jetzt leider nicht mehr ....


----------



## Coolrambo (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> statusbericht:
> old zg: fixed
> unter sw: möglich
> hinters tor zwischen altstadt und handelsviertel: fixed
> ...



old if is noch easy zu erreichen.....


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Februar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> da war ich schon drauf... is ziemlich lustig da aber geht jetzt leider nicht mehr ....


Doch geht noch ^^ auf dem alten Weg bei Loch Mordan hinten am Baum entlang (Kenner wissen was ich meine)


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Okay
Meinte endless Stripe, früher per wasserlaufen von Theramore und dirutar erreichbar
Old if wurde wohl nur der weg den ich benutze gefixed, man konnte unter einer Treppe Duell anfangen, dort sind jetzt die damagepuppen
Hinters Tor hab ich von unter sw aus versucht, dort ist nun irgendwas verändert worden


----------



## Der Germane (3. Februar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> da war ich schon drauf... is ziemlich lustig da aber geht jetzt leider nicht mehr ....





Geht immer noch, selber weg wie vorher.


Mfg Germane


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Okay
> Meinte endless Stripe, früher per wasserlaufen von Theramore und dirutar erreichbar
> ....



ah, diesen meinst du - also das wäre schade, wenn der weg wäre
da gabs in der nähe von durator so schöne wasserlöcher, bei denen man bis zum meeresgrund 
hinunterfallen konnte und dort, wo die kameranachführung versagt, seinen char von seinem
sichtfeld weglaufen lassen, is man nur noch einige wenige pixel sehen konnte 


@flughafen und allem was da drum herum ist - ist auf ca. 3-4 verschiedenen wegen noch immer erreichbar

-> ur-altversion - der sargdeckel am friedhof zeigt den weg
-> in der westlich von bernruh, wenn man das brandolfpixelfeld erwischt - etwas für gedulige
(zusatzinfo - östlich von bernruh wurde die landschaft verändert [schon länger her])
-> vor dem südtunnel nach lochmodan - der einfachste weg
-> nach dem südtunnel in lochmodan

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Biggus (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grade entdeckt, nem hexer bringt er nur sachen bei, und verkauft nichts.
beim essen von dem freundschaftsbrot steigen herzchen auf O.o


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Februar 2009)

mhhhh 8k g will ich auch^^.
ich glaube da hat blizz früher mla den Magelehrer mit den hexerlehrer verwechselt *g*


----------



## Steve44880 (8. Februar 2009)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir das Thema heut mal durchgelesen (wobei ich eigl schon das meiste kannte)

Ich hab bei Release von WOTLK mir mal die Minimaps unter betrachtung gezogen wobei mir etwas interesanntes aufgefallen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Minimaps der Development-Karte.

Wo bei 2.4.3 nur dies zu sehen war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War bei 3.0.3 einiges dazugekommen, ich hab das ganze mal in 3 verschiedenen dateien hochgeladen da es ziemlich viel ist.

Die meisten Sachen sind Grafiktests für Wotlk aber wenn man sich mal das dritte Bild anschaut erkennt man auch Test für den Smaragtgrünen Traum.

Achtung Dateien sind sehr groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



development_1.jpg
development_2.jpg
development_3.jpg

wünsche viel Spaß beim gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt aber leider keine Mapdateien dazu..


----------



## mister.G (8. Februar 2009)

bin mal gespannt was dieser Kraken werden soll, fals er kommen sollte


----------



## Steve44880 (8. Februar 2009)

Falls du das Krakenteil meinen solltest von der Westfalltestzone (zweites der ersten beiden kleinen bilder meines letzten beitrags) ist das einfach ein test von diesem schönen bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was unter wow wikki unter Dragon Isles zu finden ist (Dragon Isles) allerdings befindet sich dieses testbauwerk schon seit ewigen zeiten auf den prog karten (glaube sogar seit 1.12 oder so tschuldigung wenns falsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Misaro (8. Februar 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich meld mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jt0TR_orMc

viel spass beim ring


@ Steve44880

Sieht interessant aus, leider pack ich das nicht ganz könntest du das ma erklären :S


----------



## Steve44880 (8. Februar 2009)

Öhm wenn du mir sagst was ich da erklären soll xD

Die Bilder da, sind zusammengesetzte minimaps von den development land (Das sollte dir hoffentlich was sagen, Karten die nur von blizz benutzt werden um designs/gebäude/flächen zu testen) ich vermute, wie gesagt, das Blizz die beim wotlk patch vergessen hat rauszunehmen da die dazugehörigen map adts nicht dabei sind, die nötig wären (handelt sich bei dem was ich jetzt sage um illegales modelchange), um die sachen anzeigen zu lassen. (auf privatservern auf die maps porten ect)  aber wie gesagt weder privatserver noch Modelchange sind nach blizz gestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen lieber hände weg.

die zwei bilder aus meinem beitrag die direkt angezeigt werden sind seit ewigkeiten so und haben sich seit 1.12 nicht verändert (außer der tempel auf dem ersten bild.. der ist weg.. war der vom versunkenen tempel aus sümpfe des elends) und die verlinkten bilder sind seit wotlk neu und sind (vermute ich) wärend der herstellung von wotlk und designen von nordend entstanden.. können allerdings auch älter sein nur das die minimaps in den vorigen versionen - 2.4.3 abwärts - immer brav entfernt worden sind.. da kann ich nur raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dennoch muss ich nocheinmal betonen das dort Emerald Dream Testtexturen und gebirge drauf sind macht mich zu 90% sicher das das, das nächste addon nach wotlk sein wird. (auch wenns vllt schon 100mal gesagt wurde aber es ist ja immer platz für spekulationen)


----------



## Misaro (8. Februar 2009)

Nice danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. Februar 2009)

@ misaro

vielen dank für den link zum video - da ist wirkliche wieder einiges mehr möglich

doch leider muss ich mir erst das rezept holen, war gestern schon 3mal drinnen
in der dampfkammer - ohne glück

aber ein walljumper gibt nicht so schnell auf - wir haben einen ewigen ausdauer-
und willensbuff 

und wiedermal frage ich mich - wieso .... wieso nehme ich immer die umständlichen
und schweren wege um ein ziel zu erreichen - ist ja wirklich lächerlich einfach
in den azsharakrater zu gelangen und ich - ich muss wieder an den felsen rumhängen ^^

trifft halt wieder der spruch auf mich zu - warum einfach, wenns auch umständlich geht ;-)

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Elda (14. Februar 2009)

Wie kann man jetzt im Aktuellen Patch in den Azsharakrater gelangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brandolf welches Rezept brauchst du?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Wie kann man jetzt im Aktuellen Patch in den Azsharakrater gelangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nicht in sondern auf - falls du mit in das ehemalig geplante kampfgebiet meinst

ich benötige das ingirezept für die raketenstiefel xtreme

naja, werden schon mal droppen

^^


----------



## Transabrina (17. Februar 2009)

Zum Steinring zwischen Aszhara und Orgrimmar kommt man auch ohne Raketenstiefel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartson (17. Februar 2009)

Kuck mal "Großes tor"
wo zu wohl das da is 

[attachment=6802:WoWScrnS...9_162117.jpg]


----------



## Yarom (17. Februar 2009)

Das ist kein Tor, das ist ein Staudamm, (korrigiert mich, wenn ich was falsches sage) der den Fluss, der zwischen Westfall und Duskwood fließt, staut.


----------



## Sears (17. Februar 2009)

Undermine könnte auch die Hauptstadt der Goblins sein. 
Ähnlich wie Gnomeregan nur etwas rustikaler ^^

Ich frag ob die Pandaren aus WC3 auch mal einzug in Azeroth halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sears (17. Februar 2009)

Yarom schrieb:


> Das ist kein Tor, das ist ein Staudamm, (korrigiert mich, wenn ich was falsches sage) der den Fluss, der zwischen Westfall und Duskwood fließt, staut.



Das ist ein Tor durch das das große Schiff der defias in DM raus sollte man kann das tor in der Ini sehn


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Bartson schrieb:


> Kuck mal "Großes tor"
> wo zu wohl das da is
> 
> [attachment=6802:WoWScrnS...9_162117.jpg]


Wo ist das Tor denn würd mir das gerne mal ansehen )


----------



## Sears (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wo ist das Tor denn würd mir das gerne mal ansehen )



Zwischen Westfall und dem Schlingdornental auf der Meerseite


----------



## Bartson (17. Februar 2009)

jo bei der troll insel


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Februar 2009)

weis einer was von dem tor unter silberwald ist ?
wer cool wen das nen daily gebiet wird und laut der 
alten azeroth karte in dem wow anleitungsbuch 
von standart wow da sind noch 2 troll inseln könnten 
ja neu troll inis geben ^^ 
und seit kurzen gibt es 2 neue inseln wen man von bb 
nach ratched fährt unterhalb sind sie komisch oder ^^


ps:wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Februar 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> Zum Steinring zwischen Aszhara und Orgrimmar kommt man auch ohne Raketenstiefel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie wäre es mit einen tipp - oder willst nur posen ;-)


----------



## StormofDoom (18. Februar 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> weis einer was von dem tor unter silberwald ist ?
> wer cool wen das nen daily gebiet wird und laut der
> alten azeroth karte in dem wow anleitungsbuch
> von standart wow da sind noch 2 troll inseln könnten
> ...



da gehts nach Gilneas ._./

btw ich hab 2 gefunden ^^


----------



## Transabrina (18. Februar 2009)

@Explorer_Brandolf
Wenn ich das nächste Mal online bin, werd ich die Koordinaten notieren wo man rauf geht. Ist irgendwo im Süden von Aszhara, südwestlich vom Aszhara-BG Berg.
Ich geh da aber nicht anders hinauf wie du die ganze Zeit auch die Berge erklimmst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Februar 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> @Explorer_Brandolf
> Wenn ich das nächste Mal online bin, werd ich die Koordinaten notieren wo man rauf geht. Ist irgendwo im Süden von Aszhara, südwestlich vom Aszhara-BG Berg.
> Ich geh da aber nicht anders hinauf wie du die ganze Zeit auch die Berge erklimmst.
> 
> ...



ähm genau da oder in der näheren nähe war auch mein alter weg, doch nur haut der nimmer
so hin wie ich will, und das mit den raketenstiefel ist halt zu leicht *fg*

auch ein alter explorer, freut sich mal über einen schnelleren erfolg

scheint, als ob es da doch noch ein verstecktes pixelfeld gibt - werde mir nächstes mal 
ausdauer und wille buffen lassen, bevor ich loslege


----------



## LordBowser (18. Februar 2009)

hoi! bin auch explorer der alten schule und seit ich den thread kenne auch grosser brandolf fan ^^

wenigstens mal einer der sich traut und nich auf nem p-server rumgimpt aus angst vor den pööösen GM´s..

ich explore schon seit ich das game zocke. 
hab mir meinen ersten char schon mit dem hintergedanken erstellt die spieltiefen exakt auszulooten.

kürzlich habe ich das grösste geheimniss entdeckt seit ich auf der suche nach so etwas bin:

ein schiff das über dem vorgebirge des hügellandes scheinbar in der luft schwebt.
bin unfreiwillig dort gelandet und normale wege dahin sind mir leider auch nicht bekannt.
wollte erstmal nur wissen ob unsere kollegen mit irgendeinemem map-view addon sowas bereits gesehen haben und vllt bestätigen können das es den ort gibt. oder zeigen diese addons nur das gebirgsfraktal an ohne solche objekte wie schiffe? ka... jedenfalls werd ich bei interesse mal par screenies klar machen.


viel glück noch den wandernden abenteurern! so long...


p.s.: achja.. newmans landing ist ja seit einführung des stormwind-hafens zumindest für allys zu einem kaffeefahrts-exploit geworden. nun kann quasi jeder in minutenschnelle mal da vorbei ^^


----------



## Kronas (18. Februar 2009)

LordBowser schrieb:


> hoi! bin auch explorer der alten schule und seit ich den thread kenne auch grosser brandolf fan ^^
> 
> wenigstens mal einer der sich traut und nich auf nem p-server rumgimpt aus angst vor den pööösen GM´s..
> 
> ...


schiff über hügelland? erinnert mich an ein gm island video das ich mal gesehen hab, das og flugschiff flog u.a. übers hügelland
aber da du wohl diese mpq datei nicht geändert hast, sollte es das wohl nicht sein, da nur spieler mit dem hack das sehen können (bzw nutzen)

wo ist denn dieses luftschiff? 
achja du meinst den wow mapviewer, google einfach mal. ist ne exe und kein addon


----------



## LordBowser (18. Februar 2009)

nein das og flugschiff is es definitiv nich.. es bewegt sich ja nich mal..hängt einfach nur da.
ich werde dazu gleich vielleicht noch n screen und bissel text reinsetzen. spätestens morgen.


----------



## Kronas (18. Februar 2009)

LordBowser schrieb:


> nein das og flugschiff is es definitiv nich.. es bewegt sich ja nich mal..hängt einfach nur da.
> ich werde dazu *gleich* vielleicht noch n screen und bissel text reinsetzen. *spätestens morgen.*


gleich = mindestens 4 stunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sag uns doch einfach schnell WO^^


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (18. Februar 2009)

Zitat von Sears : "Ich frag ob die Pandaren aus WC3 auch mal einzug in Azeroth halten"

ja die werden vermutlich mit einem Addon zu den Südmeeren als neue Rasse eingeführt (glaube Allianzseite) zusammen mit den ....(mist ist mir entfallen)


----------



## LordBowser (18. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gleich = mindestens 4 stunden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





sry... hier stand eben ne hübsche frau vor der tür und rl geht halt nu ma vor ^^
werde mich hüten ne lady stehn zu lassen und statt dessen ein runzliges schiffsbild in n forum rein zu stellen.. hoffe auf verständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber wenn alles klappt mit meinen forumskillz müsste hier nu ein erster eindruck meiner wunderlichen reise ersichtlich sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sogar mit coords usw... 
muss aber anmerken das is nich mein normales ui..das war kurz nach m letzten grossen patch und die meissten addons sind aus..darum isses so hässelig *schäms*



tante edith erzählte mir eben:

hier noch ein screen von unter deck / kapitänskajüte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das heck des schiffes liegt vom gebiet her schon im dalarankrater. auch hier sieht man die coords falls jetzt leude den himmel nach dem schiff absuchen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Transabrina (19. Februar 2009)

@LordBowser
Kannst du uns den noch verraten wie du den eigentlich "unfreiwillig" auf das Schiff gekommen bist und vielleicht noch ein Bild nachliefern wo den auf der Karte das Schiff ist?
Den ich hab an besagten Koordinaten nicht mal eine Andeutung eines Schiffes gesehen, auch sieht bei mir die Minimap an dem Ort ganz anders aus (rötliche Gebäude?). Wenn das Schiff an der Grenze zum Dalarankrater ist, würde man den Umriss davon auf der Minimap klar erkennen.


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

lordbowser
wie bist du bitte da hoch? wenn mans angeblich am himmel nicht sieht und es auf dem schiff auch recht wenig nach boden in sichtweite aussieht, bringen uns die koords recht wenig


----------



## CoHanni (19. Februar 2009)

Hiho,


ich kann euch zwar nicht sagen, wie er es geschaft hat, aber ich bin dort auch schon unfreiwillig gelandet!

Ich war mit dem Schiff von SW nach Nordend und plötzlich wurde die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen...ich relog, geh mit meinem Char online und plötzlich bin ich auch dem Schiff.

Ein DK der mit mir auf der Fahrt nach Nordend war, war auch auf dem Schiff^^ man kann nur durch Ruhestein oder springen wieder runter kommen, man landet dann im Alteracgebirge(mein Ruhestein war CD und ich hatte noch Vorahnung[Ich bin Paladin] und sprang somit....der DK benutze Schwarzes Portal ^,.,^)

&#8364;: Achja, bei einem Gm hab ich mich nicht gemeldet, weil bei deren Hirn IQ wär ich vermutlich wegen Hacking etc gebannt worden...


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Hiho,
> Ein DK der mit mir auf der Fahrt nach Nordend war, war auch auf dem Schiff^^
> 
> €: Achja, bei einem Gm hab ich mich nicht gemeldet, weil bei deren Hirn IQ wär ich vermutlich wegen Hacking etc gebannt worden...




das könnte die lösung des ganzen sein.. bei mir hatte es auch mit einem dk zu tun. 
ich werde euch die ganze geschichte und weitere bilder gleich hier reinstellen!
muss nur die anderen screens noch raussuchen..die sind scho nich mehr auf HD atm..

und zu der sache mit dem GM: es war das erste mal in meiner wow geschichte das ich nen fähigen gm am rohr hatte ^^ hab zwar auch bissel rumgebettelt das er mich bitte nich sperrt und so *g*
aber bissel honig ums maul schmieren hat bisher noch bei jedem gm kontakt geholfen..

das gm-gespräch könnt ihr hoffentlich auf den screenies nachlesen falls es mit der quali hinhaut..
dann wisst ihr auch wie ich an dem ort gelandet bin.



uuuund: ich habe keineswegs behauptet das man das schiff irgendwie vom boden aus sehn kann oder so... der empfundenen flugroute nach war ich die meiste zeit unterhalb der map..deshalb könnte das schiff auch durchaus unter dem boden liegen ^^ wie ihr an der quali der bilder seht war mein pc zu dem zeitpunkt nich auf high end gfx eingestellt sondern eher auf mager-grafik-pvp- sets
von daher hatte sich nicht viel mit weitsicht und es hat nix zu bedeuten das ich keinen boden unter (oder über) dem schiff ausmachen konnte. ohne die coords habe ich auch keinen anhaltspunkt wo es liegt ^^


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> @LordBowser... auch sieht bei mir die Minimap an dem Ort ganz anders aus (rötliche Gebäude?). Wenn das Schiff an der Grenze zum Dalarankrater ist, würde man den Umriss davon auf der Minimap klar erkennen.





das schiff IST da, weil ich im normalen spielbetrieb auf einem offiziellen server dort hin gekommen bin und man an den koordinaten nun wirklich nicht rumzweifeln kann, oder? schau hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das du auf der minimap im zweiten screen nix siehst liegt wohl daran das ich unter deck bin.
sowas passiert schon mal mit der karte wenn man sich innerhalb von gebäuden befindet *hüstel*
die umrisse der kajüte sind auf der minimap zu erkennen... da drum herum im schwarzen sind halt erze und stuff verzeichnet die der gatherer sich gemerkt hat. alles ganz normal.. hoffe du willst mir nix unterstellen? ^^ ich hasse cheater gar sehr und in diese ecke möcht ich hier nich geschubst werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dusatori (19. Februar 2009)

mach nen duell mit nem DK aufn Schiff (du aufn steg, der Dk auf Boot) dann todesgriff - zack kommt man zum orginal boot, in dem fall unter olddalaran^^

sry, aber das musst gelüftet werden^^


----------



## mister.G (19. Februar 2009)

wow hat mit abstand die merkwüdigsten bugs^^


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

Dusatori schrieb:


> mach nen duell mit nem DK aufn Schiff (du aufn steg, der Dk auf Boot) dann todesgriff - zack kommt man zum orginal boot, in dem fall unter olddalaran^^
> 
> sry, aber das musst gelüftet werden^^




öhm ja...so kurz und knackig kann mans auch verpacken ^^

soweit war meine recherche atm dann auch... wollte es aber noch ein wenig auskosten...
..das wie und wo ich dort gelandet bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich unterschreib das erstmal soweit, skelette auf dem schiff beweisen das ich nich der erste war der dort hingekommen is...

falls trotzdem jemand an der complete story interessiert is hab ich noch ca 15 screens von dem flug von BB aus nach OldDala gefunden. inclusive flug unter sw und ähnlicher spässe...

desweiteren müsst ich noch ca 10 screens von dem GM-chat haben, der mir nochmals versichert hat das es nit schlimm is an verborgene orte zu gelangen solange man die (natürlich weit auslegbaren) spielregeln so gut beachtet wie es geht und guten willen zeigt wenns im gespräch (verhör) mit den gm´s mal haarig wird ^^


----------



## sc00p (19. Februar 2009)

HEy Buffies,
Hab hier mal ein geheimnisvolles BootyBay Haus entdeckt:
hier mal die Karten ansicht, is seeeeeehr Versteckt an der westlichen Meereküste von Dun Morogh:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht des Haus aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr gute augen habt, könnt ihr vorne am Steg 3 NPCs sehen, die kann ich leider ned genauer zeigen weil ich BootyBay hasserfüllt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
abern Freund is mir gefolgt und hat gesagt, dass man bei dem so Crap zeug wie  Schwerer Stein kaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wisst ihr was des Haus so abgelegen dort zu suchen hat?

Noch Fix angemerkt, die 3 NPCs bestehen aus 2x Haudrauf von Booty Bay (Lvl. 77) und Hochadmiral "Shelly" Jorrik (Lvl. 50)


----------



## mister.G (20. Februar 2009)

bei dem Haus war ich auch schonmal. Nebendran steht glaube ich auch ein Wegweiser mit der Aufschrift von irgendeinem Angelplatz, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Transabrina (20. Februar 2009)

Sag das doch gleich das du nen Disconnect hattest. Die Stelle gibt es schon seit es WoW gibt. Kann mich dran erinnern, war noch vor BC und damals stürtze der Server komplett ab. Als die Leute wieder online kamen, vielen genau an der gleichen Stelle sehr viele ins nichts und waren tot. Anscheinend hat Blizzard nun dort unter der Map ein Schiff hingestellt, damit die Leute nicht mehr sterben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens meinte ich nicht die Minimap auf dem zweiten Bild. Ist mir schon klar warum dort die Minimap so aussieht. Meinte eher die Map vom ersten Bild.


----------



## Der Germane (20. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> bei dem Haus war ich auch schonmal. Nebendran steht glaube ich auch ein Wegweiser mit der Aufschrift von irgendeinem Angelplatz, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.



Newmans Landing hatten wir schon mal guckt einfach ein paar Seiten vorher.

mfg Germane


----------



## tschilpi (20. Februar 2009)

LordBowser schrieb:


> das schiff IST da, weil ich im normalen spielbetrieb auf einem offiziellen server dort hin gekommen bin und man an den koordinaten nun wirklich nicht rumzweifeln kann, oder? schau hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohja. Das ist mir auch schon passiert, ich war auf dem Weg nach Nordend, DC. Ich logge neu ein, aufeinmal in Alterac mit dem Schiff^^


----------



## mister.G (20. Februar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Newmans Landing hatten wir schon mal guckt einfach ein paar Seiten vorher.
> 
> mfg Germane



ups^^

dann hab ich wohl etwas durcheinander gebracht^^


----------



## EisblockError (21. Februar 2009)

Steve44880 schrieb:


> Falls du das Krakenteil meinen solltest von der Westfalltestzone (zweites der ersten beiden kleinen bilder meines letzten beitrags) ist das einfach ein test von diesem schönen bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich finde das sieht hässlich aus, aber wäre dann wohl ne stadt/ini für mealstrom addon


----------



## LegendaryDood (21. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe meine Frage wurde nicht schon gestellt, ich hab mir den Thread schon lang nich mehr angeschaut und habe nicht wirklich Lust die 40 Seiten die seit dem entstanden sind durchzuschauen^^

Mich würde ja mal sehr interessieren was genau der Zweck der Höhle ist, die sich hinter Sturmgrimms Grabhügel auf der Mondlichtung befindet? Ich war da mal mit meinem DK drin, den ich inzwischen als Main spiele, und da is ja eigentlich nichts, nur ein paar Bäume die verdächtig nach Emerald Dream aussehen und diese im Sekundentakt spawnenden Pflanzen-mobs.

Da ich meinen alten Main (einen Hexer) nur bis lvl 62 gesielt habe, ist mir nicht bekannt ob es Quests gibt die einen in diese Höhle führen. Ich hoffe das weiß vieleicht jemand. Ansonsten geiler Thread, /push, alle Geheimnisse wurden bestimmt noch nicht gelüftet^^

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Garnalem (21. Februar 2009)

Ist für eine Druidenquest soviel ich weiß


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2009)

dieses haus(seite 68) sieht aus wie ein aMMONIT BZW wer mal pokemon gezockt hat amorroso


----------



## rocktboyy (21. Februar 2009)

Nemo hat recht das ist irgend wie komisch ^^ ich wette das wird 100 % etwas für Maelstorm werden^^


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2009)

wegen der strudelform xD???

Wenn aber grade geschrieben wurde das das nacht westfall sollte 
wenn man die map so betrachten könnte würd ich fast vermuten das es der ausgang von den dm is
da sind ja so schnlangen auf dem boden
eher wellen 
aber ihr wisst sicher was ich meinen


----------



## ---D.A.--- (21. Februar 2009)

sc00p schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist doof das hab ich gestern auch entdeckt und wollts hier posten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (21. Februar 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Du bist doof das hab ich gestern auch entdeckt und wollts hier posten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und dafür musstest seinen ganzen post zitieren?


----------



## Flixl (21. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## sc00p (21. Februar 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Du bist doof das hab ich gestern auch entdeckt und wollts hier posten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shady197 (21. Februar 2009)

LordBowser schrieb:


> das schiff IST da, weil ich im normalen spielbetrieb auf einem offiziellen server dort hin gekommen bin und man an den koordinaten nun wirklich nicht rumzweifeln kann, oder? schau hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG der Fliegende Holländer xD aber wieso is das Schiff da gewesen???


----------



## Lisutari (21. Februar 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Du bist doof das hab ich gestern auch entdeckt und wollts hier posten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie komtm man da hin? Übers Wasser oder übers Gebierge?


----------



## Panamana (21. Februar 2009)

LoL @ ober mir ^^

ist mir auch passiert:

Bin aus dem Schiff von Ratschet nach Booty Bay ausgestiegen auf einmal blästs mich auf meinem Elekk mit +500% speed geradewegs NordNordWest.
Dann denk ich mir so: ist ja ganz lustig aber will nicht nach Booty Bay latschen müssen; und steig ab..... 
Nix passiert außer das ich jetzt ohne Elekk weiter fliege. 
Irgendwann wurds mir zu blöd und ich drück ALT+F4.
Als ich wieder eingeloggt habe steh ich auf genau diesem Schiff, spring runter und bin im Dalaran Krater....

BTT: find den Thread toll, Kumpel hat mir erzählt das er ne Liste der kommenden AddOns gesehn hat, find die aber nicht, wenns jemand weiß pls Link ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @2 über mir jetzt


----------



## Tabulon (21. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wie komtm man da hin? Übers Wasser oder übers Gebierge?



Ich war auch ma dort, das is im Sumpfland, musst einfach ma vom Hafen von Stormwind richtung Sumpfland schwimmen, irgendwann kommt das dann, und ich nehme an das dieser NPC, Jerry nochwas ne Quest gibt für den alten IF Landeplatz, weil da ja irgendwas an nem Schild steht


----------



## Panamana (21. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Ich war auch ma dort, das is im Sumpfland, musst einfach ma vom Hafen von Stormwind richtung Sumpfland schwimmen, irgendwann kommt das dann, und ich nehme an das dieser NPC, Jerry nochwas ne Quest gibt für den alten IF Landeplatz, weil da ja irgendwas an nem Schild steht



ist mir in der Anfangszeit auch passiert weil ich nicht wusste wie ich mit meinem Dudu nach Westfall komm *schäm* bin ich von Sumpfland aus geschwommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (21. Februar 2009)

Bin schon da. Komisches gefühl, weil jz wo ich da bein, weisi hcn icht recht was ich da soll^^


----------



## Tabulon (21. Februar 2009)

Auf dem Realm das Syndikat gibts nen 80er Orc Elemtar Schamane, meine Gilde sagt er wäre einer der beliebtesten Spieler auf dem Realm! 
Aber ich kann mir das garnicht so vorstellen, er heißt Gorwarn, und im WoW Arsenal steht er wäre ein lvl 1 Orc schamane!
Ich hab ihn ma heute Morgen als er On gekommen ist gefragt was es damit auf sich hat.
Zitat von Gorwarn: Ich will nicht das wohlmäglich Spieler der Allianz meine Rüstungssets zu Gesicht bekommen, herausfinden wie sie gesockelt sind etc.
                            Deshalb habe ich Blizzard Gebeten, dass sie meinen Charakter aus dem Arsenal löschen. 

Also ich finde der übertreibt ein bisschen :S.
Aber Trotzdem war ich mit ihm im bg, in einem Arathibecken run hat er 56 Allys gekillt, und wurde nur 3 mal getötet!
Ich dachte eigentlich er cheatet oder so, aber es is alles wahr o0


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Auf dem Realm das Syndikat gibts nen 80er Orc Elemtar Schamane, meine Gilde sagt er wäre einer der beliebtesten Spieler auf dem Realm!
> Aber ich kann mir das garnicht so vorstellen, er heißt Gorwarn, und im WoW Arsenal steht er wäre ein lvl 1 Orc schamane!
> Ich hab ihn ma heute Morgen als er On gekommen ist gefragt was es damit auf sich hat.
> Zitat von Gorwarn: Ich will nicht das wohlmäglich Spieler der Allianz meine Rüstungssets zu Gesicht bekommen, herausfinden wie sie gesockelt sind etc.
> ...


im arsenal werden lv 1er angezeigt?
und die geschichte scheint etwas erfunden, man kann doch nicht blizz sagen sie sollen einen aus dem arsenal nehmen


----------



## Tabulon (21. Februar 2009)

genau das habe ich auch gedacht!!!!
Aber vielleicht ist er ja Mitarbeiter von Blizzard...


----------



## waldy200 (21. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Auf dem Realm das Syndikat gibts nen 80er Orc Elemtar Schamane, meine Gilde sagt er wäre einer der beliebtesten Spieler auf dem Realm!
> Aber ich kann mir das garnicht so vorstellen, er heißt Gorwarn, und im WoW Arsenal steht er wäre ein lvl 1 Orc schamane!
> Ich hab ihn ma heute Morgen als er On gekommen ist gefragt was es damit auf sich hat.
> Zitat von Gorwarn: Ich will nicht das wohlmäglich Spieler der Allianz meine Rüstungssets zu Gesicht bekommen, herausfinden wie sie gesockelt sind etc.
> ...




was hat diese wundervolle geschichte mit dem topic zu tun???


----------



## Der Germane (21. Februar 2009)

waldy200 schrieb:


> was hat diese wundervolle geschichte mit dem topic zu tun???



Frag ich mich auch gerade.

und 2. es werden erst Spieler ab Level 10 angezeigt, und ich habe ihn nicht im Arsenal gefunden.

Mfg Germane o.O


Edit: Seh gerade Kronas Coldmirror fan ? Ich auch xD


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch gerade.
> 
> und 2. es werden erst Spieler ab Level 10 angezeigt, und ich habe ihn nicht im Arsenal gefunden.
> 
> ...


die halbe welt ist coldmirror fan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Mage und heal






Der schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch gerade.
> 
> und 2. es werden erst Spieler ab Level 10 angezeigt, und ich habe ihn nicht im Arsenal gefunden.
> 
> ...



1. Stimmt im Arsenal gibts nur LvL 10+ Chars.
2. Bitte wieder Back to Topic.
Danke


----------



## Nuggels (22. Februar 2009)

ich habe was neues entdeckt und zwar ich als  besitzer eines Choppers habe  bisschen rum geschaut und herrausgefunden  das  der Chopper/Feuerstuhl das perfekte Explorer Mount ist.
war damit eben  in old if und  in dem zweiten Verlies  in Sw naja und  bei dem  komischen Wall im süden von Silberwald.
außerdem kann man damit Kollegen in die Kanäle von Dalaran rein bringen.
leider kommen die da wieder raus sonst wären da nu 20   nervende leute drinne *gg*


----------



## Mathas (22. Februar 2009)

Zwar nicht alte Welt, aber iwo doch wieder.

Wenn man von den Zangarmarschen aus nach Süden Richtung Nagrand fliegt kommt man an einem Kindergarten vorbei, der auf einem Berg liegt.

Von Wildfenn aus nach Süden den Berg hoch. Dort oben ist dann: Challes Heim für kleine Bengel


Gruß


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

Mathas schrieb:


> Zwar nicht alte Welt, aber iwo doch wieder.
> 
> Wenn man von den Zangarmarschen aus nach Süden Richtung Nagrand fliegt kommt man an einem Kindergarten vorbei, der auf einem Berg liegt.
> 
> ...


der ist soooo alt



Nuggels schrieb:


> ich habe was neues entdeckt und zwar ich als  besitzer eines Choppers habe  bisschen rum geschaut und herrausgefunden  das  der Chopper/Feuerstuhl das perfekte Explorer Mount ist.
> war damit eben  in old if und  in dem zweiten Verlies  in Sw naja und  bei dem  komischen Wall im süden von Silberwald.
> außerdem kann man damit Kollegen in die Kanäle von Dalaran rein bringen.
> leider kommen die da wieder raus sonst wären da nu 20   nervende leute drinne *gg*


hat brandolf vor ein paar seiten schon erwähnt


----------



## Misaro (23. Februar 2009)

Hiho! Ich habe gestern was in der Lichking.mpq entdeckt nämlich ein Bild von Kalimdor. Da ist Kalimdor nicht mehr ein Stück sondern 2 (ca. bei Donnerfels wurde Kalimdor in 2 Teile "geschnitten")


Und vielleicht kennt ihr das Ulduar Video schon (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uknmGBdgij0) schaut da 0:28, da ist Kalimdor wieder gesplittert...
Hmm.. komisch ^^

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## StormofDoom (23. Februar 2009)

unter umständen ist das ein Preview-Pic für Maelstrom...wobei das eine stark einschneidende Veränderung wäre..


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Es ist schade dass Blizzard uns auf den offiziellen Servern nicht in die ganzen schönen "Spezialzonen" lässt und dass man dafür auf Privatserver gehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drooner (24. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder sind finde ich sehr interessant mit dem zweigeteiltem Kalimdor. 
Die sehen nicht so aus als wären die einfach mal so "irgendwie" entstanden.
Ich denke für die Bilder gibt es Gründe. Mal gucken was auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Misaro (24. Februar 2009)

Zuerst dacht ich mit 3.1 splittert sich Kalimdor. Aber das wär ja nen zu derben Aufwand sowas zu machen. Naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Drooner (24. Februar 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Zuerst dacht ich mit 3.1 splittert sich Kalimdor. Aber das wär ja nen zu derben Aufwand sowas zu machen. Naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen.



Ja, also ich denke das einzige was Sinn machen würde wäre wirklich, dass es was mit dem Mealstrom zutun hat. Und ich gleube auch nicht, dass solch eine änderung mit einem Patch kommt.. dafür wird es höchstwahrscheinlich ein Addon geben. Außerdem wäre Thunderbluff kaputt. Das könnte auch wieder für eine Neuordnung der Fraktionen sprechen, auch wenn die Tauren mit dem bestehenden Konflikt eher weniger etwas zutun haben. Naja mal sehen....


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern mal wieder am Erkunden - eigentlich wollte ich 2 Mitspielern den Weg nach Old Zul Gurub zeigen, 
doch die anderen hatten nach einer kleinen SW-Mauer-Party keine zeit mehr.

So machte ich mich allein auf dem Weg, wenn man mal feuer fängt, dann brennt es und so lies ich Old Zul
hinter mir und wollte doch nochmal das Gebiet hinter dieses Instanz näher unter die Lupe nehmen.

So kam ich dann zwischen Zul Gurub und den verwüsteten Lande an ein Hindernis in Form eines runden Berges.
Doch nach einigen wenigen Versuchen klappte die Besteigung in alter Walljumpmanier und so kam ich auf neuem
Wege zu der Höhle in der ein vermeindlicher Händler manchmal das Mount Bengalischer Tiger verkaufen solle.

Naja da war er nicht, aber schön war es wieder einen, für mich, neuen Weg gefunden zu haben.

Ganz zu schweigen diese riesige leere Landschaft mit den lustigen Strukturen wieder gesehen zu haben.

Gruß

Brandolf

Nachtrag: nachdem ich ja in der Gegend war (leider nicht im instanzierten) habe ich hier ein Bild gefunden,
welches ich immer wieder gerne anschaue, da Nightbane dort so zahm wie ein Lämmchen liegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (26. Februar 2009)

@Explorer_Brandolf
Kannst ma bisschen erklären wo diese höhle ist? evt ne map oder sowas.. interessiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (26. Februar 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> @Explorer_Brandolf
> Kannst ma bisschen erklären wo diese höhle ist? evt ne map oder sowas.. interessiert mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hallo ich glaub irgendwo vor 20 oder 30 seiten habe ich meine explorerkarte schon mal verlinkt

aber hier nochmal der link zu meiner leicht aktualisierten karte

die kleinen kreuze markieren besondere objekte

Explorerkarte


dir rate ich mal die gegend um zul gurub auf der karte genauer anzuschauen ;-)


----------



## Jasse94 (26. Februar 2009)

@die Betroffenen: sehr nettes topic ansich aber schade das so viele irgendwas reinschreiben was nix damit zu tun hat .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil 70seiten zu lesen von denen 30mich net interessieren ist auch blöd...

@topic 
ich denke man sollte sich net beschweren das man manche gebiete noch nicht betreten kannn da man ja nunmal auch ``platz``
für neuen content braucht


----------



## Werfloh (27. Februar 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Hiho! Ich habe gestern was in der Lichking.mpq entdeckt nämlich ein Bild von Kalimdor. Da ist Kalimdor nicht mehr ein Stück sondern 2 (ca. bei Donnerfels wurde Kalimdor in 2 Teile "geschnitten")
> 
> 
> Und vielleicht kennt ihr das Ulduar Video schon (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uknmGBdgij0) schaut da 0:28, da ist Kalimdor wieder gesplittert...
> ...



Hm wirklich interessant. Was das zu bedeuten hat weiß ich aber leider auch nicht. Irgendwas muss sich Blizz ja dabei gedacht haben. Vielleicht wollen sie Donnerfels ja zu einer Hafenstadt machen?^^ Aber das Komischste ist ja, dass der Globus in Ulduar rumsteht, einem uralten Titanenkomplex. Das muss man sich wohl alles nochmal genauer angucken wenn Ulduar live geht


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo ich glaub irgendwo vor 20 oder 30 seiten habe ich meine explorerkarte schon mal verlinkt
> 
> aber hier nochmal der link zu meiner leicht aktualisierten karte
> 
> ...


bei dir auf der karte fehlt noch das 'gebiet' westlich von schlingendorn
habs auf ner erkundungstour leider nicht entdeckt, laut wowwiki gibts das noch
ist ein fleck ohne erschöpfung mitten im meer mit nem eigennamen, in der alpha war da noch n einsel


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

mich hat zur zeit wieder das explorerfieber gepackt, old if angefangen auch das 2. verlies wurde wiedermal besucht. nur mit dem
unterschied, dass ich diesmal waghalsig in das vermeintliche nichts gesprungen bin und mich wunderte, dass ich nicht tot war sondern
lebend unter sturmwind ankam.

weiter gings wieder nach dalaran, da habe ich mal die ratte hinter ihren gittern besucht, konnte diese leider nicht mit meinem jäger-
twink zähmen.

dann macht ich mich auf nach ulduar und wollte mal sehen, was da geht - es geht schon etwas
repkosten farmen und leere gebäude sehen.
also rein bin ich in die türme recht leicht gekommen auch in die anderen gebäude, doch ausser mehrern ebenen steinplattenboden,
welche teilweise nicht tragend waren sorgten für meine tode ;-)

schade, dass die neuen addons nicht so detailiert gestaltet wurden wie die alten, da konnte man noch weit hinter dem instanzportal
schon etwas von der kommenden gegend sehen.

zu der karte mit dem geteilten kalimdor - hmm ich denke mal da wird einer das horn / krallenteil vom östlichen mulgor aus der felswand
gezogen haben und dies hatte ein schweres beben zur folge, welches kalimdor entzwei riss.

schon damals wunderte ich bei meiner entdeckung was dieses teil in der wand wohl sein mag - ein magisches horn - oder wie man in
einem forum munkelte eine kralle von mannoroth - ich denke eher letzeres, sonst wären die folgen weniger heftig für den kontinet
gewesen.

ach ja hab sogar ein bild von dem teil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß

brandolf

@kronas - ein alter krieger ist ja kein d-zug ^^


----------



## Tabulon (27. Februar 2009)

Also das mit dem kalimdor finde ich sehr interessant, einerseits auch total doof, weil ich finde das der Kalimdor ein ganzer fester Kontinent ist und bleiben sollte, außerdem, wenn Thunderbluff kaputt gingen würde, wo müsste dann der Häuptling der Tauren hin? Immerhin gibt es 2 Archievements wofür man den killn muss


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (27. Februar 2009)

Müsst mal schauen wie aus auf der Programierer Insel zugeht xD Natürlich nur als Privat Server Besitzer möglich per .tel prog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (27. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Also das mit dem kalimdor finde ich sehr interessant, einerseits auch total doof, weil ich finde das der Kalimdor ein ganzer fester Kontinent ist und bleiben sollte, außerdem, wenn Thunderbluff kaputt gingen würde, wo müsste dann der Häuptling der Tauren hin? Immerhin gibt es 2 Archievements wofür man den killn muss



Es könnte ja sein, das dort eine Art Hafen errichtet wird, von dem man zum Maelstrom kommt.


----------



## Der Germane (27. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Also das mit dem kalimdor finde ich sehr interessant, einerseits auch total doof, weil ich finde das der Kalimdor ein ganzer fester Kontinent ist und bleiben sollte, außerdem, wenn Thunderbluff kaputt gingen würde, wo müsste dann der Häuptling der Tauren hin? Immerhin gibt es 2 Archievements wofür man den killn muss




Wie Werfloh schon geschrieben hat die Karte ist in ULDUAR das es ja schon seit tausenden von Jahren gab ,vllt. hat Kalimidor mal so aus gesehn.
Aber da es noch keine handfeste Beweise gibt abwarten und Tee trinken.

Mfg Germane


----------



## Exomia (27. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Also das mit dem kalimdor finde ich sehr interessant, einerseits auch total doof, weil ich finde das der Kalimdor ein ganzer fester Kontinent ist und bleiben sollte, außerdem, wenn Thunderbluff kaputt gingen würde, wo müsste dann der Häuptling der Tauren hin? Immerhin gibt es 2 Archievements wofür man den killn muss





omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja also das mit dem Geteilten Kalimdor kann doch auf unterschiedliche weise Passieren. wie wir ja wissen wurden 80% (?) der ursprünglichen Landmasse in die Tiefen gerissen. Jetzt können wir spekulieren wir haben viele Möglichkeiten:

1. Dieser Schnitt durch (das neue) Kalimdor ist auch eine Überschwemmung, was klar bedeuten würde das eben alles darunter zerstört ist so auch TB auser es schaut noch aus den Wassermassen heraus. Somit müsste aber vollkommen neu ungerüstet werden neue gebiete geschaffen etc. ist doch ein wenig zu viel Aufwand oder (doch nicht)?

2. Es kommt nicht zu einer Überschwemmung sondern zu einer wirklichen Spaltung das würde wiederum bedeuten der Kontinent wurde auseinander gerissen. Wie soll so etwas zustande kommen?
Ganz simple Erklärung, wenn wir davon ausgehen das Azzeroth an sich genau so aufgebaut ist wie unsere Welt müssten riesige Steinplatten sprich der Erdmantel auf einem glühendheißen Kern (molten core ?) treiben. Durch die Überlappung der unterschiedlichen Kontinentalplatten kommt es irgend wann zu einer Entladung welche die Kraft hat Kalimdor auseinander zu reisen.
Nun klingt das alles nicht sehr Mystisch. Aber hier kommen wir zurück zu dem Mahlstrom! Die Geschichte um Azshara und ihre Nagas sollte uns allen bekannt sein! Die wenigsten wissen jedoch warum sie plötzlich zu solchen Unterwasserwesen wurden! Hier gehen wir weit in die Zeit zurück weiter als zur herschafft Azsharas. Die Alten Götter! Haben wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt doch schon längst zwei von ihnen getötet wartet dort vielleicht der Dritte? Haben die Rituale und Machenschaffteen der Nage es geschafft einen alten Gott zu befreien der nun versucht wieder zu Kräften zu kommen? Spekulation um Spekulation, Unsinn oder Tatsache, Wahrheit oder Wahnsinn?!

Eins ist sicher wir dürfen gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der schrieb:


> Wie Werfloh schon geschrieben hat die Karte ist in ULDUAR das es ja schon seit tausenden von Jahren gab ,vllt. hat Kalimidor mal so aus gesehn.
> Aber da es noch keine handfeste Beweise gibt abwarten und Tee trinken.
> 
> Mfg Germane



das kann nicht sein Kalimdor in seiner alte Form war doch ein Kontinent, hab eben mal gegoogeld und das gefunden, so müsste es also ausgesehen haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (27. Februar 2009)

Die Nagas entstanden erst bei der Explosion des Brunnens der Ewigkeit.
Der Brunnen hat alles in Kilometer weite mit sich in die Tiefen gerissen, darunter natürlich auch die Hochelfen. Die Hochelfen die in die Tiefe gerissen wurden verwandelten sich dann zu Nagas, ich weiß es ist nur so leicht dahin geschmiert, aber so deutlich kann ich mich an die Entstehungsgeschichte der Nagas nicht erinnern xP


----------



## aufgegessenerApfel (27. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Es könnte ja sein, das dort eine Art Hafen errichtet wird, von dem man zum Maelstrom kommt.



denke eher dass das vom hafen von thermore ausgeht. magier können da jetzt ja auch portale hinmachen. oder hat das einen anderen grund? außerdem wurde, nach meinem empfinden, dort eine route eines schiffes gestrichen.


----------



## Exomia (27. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Die Nagas entstanden erst bei der Explosion des Brunnens der Ewigkeit.
> Der Brunnen hat alles in Kilometer weite mit sich in die Tiefen gerissen, darunter natürlich auch die Hochelfen. Die Hochelfen die in die Tiefe gerissen wurden verwandelten sich dann zu Nagas, ich weiß es ist nur so leicht dahin geschmiert, aber so deutlich kann ich mich an die Entstehungsgeschichte der Nagas nicht erinnern xP



hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen? In den Letzten tagen habe ich im netz etwas gestöbert wegen den Alten Göttern und dort habe ich einiges dazu gefunden nichts genaues. aber wie wurden sie plötzlich zu Nagas?


----------



## Tabulon (27. Februar 2009)

Hättest du mehr gegooglet, dann müsste ich meine Zeit nicht mit diesem Zitat verschwenden: Azshara und die Hochwohlgeborenen - wovon einige während des Beschwörungsprozesses von Sargeras auch zu Satyrn gewandelt worden sind - werden in die Tiefe des Ozeans gezogen. Während sie ertrinken werden sie von den Alten Göttern zu den Nagas verwandelt und leben fortan auf dem Meeresgrund in ihrer neu gegründeten Stadt Nazjatar, wo Königin Azshara wohl - so nimmt man an - als Herrscherin regiert.

Quelle: WoW History

Ich hoffe, dass du dich in Zukunft mehr informierst, bevor du andere User frech angaffst...


----------



## Der Germane (27. Februar 2009)

@Exomia

Zu tiefst verwoben mit Azeroth und doch davon getrennt ist der Smaragdgrüne Traum, der ursprüngliche Bauplan des Planeten, so, wie ihn die Titanen ursprünglich angelegt hatten. Der Traum ist ein wilder, dichter Urwald: die Welt, die Azeroth ohne die Einwirkung der intelligenten Rassen heute wäre, also ohne Städte, Landwirtschaft, Technologie und Kriege..



Okay hattest recht dann heißt es wohl doch abwarten und Tee trinken XD

Mfg Germane


----------



## Exomia (27. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Hättest du mehr gegooglet, dann müsste ich meine Zeit nicht mit diesem Zitat verschwenden: Azshara und die Hochwohlgeborenen - wovon einige während des Beschwörungsprozesses von Sargeras auch zu Satyrn gewandelt worden sind - werden in die Tiefe des Ozeans gezogen. Während sie ertrinken werden sie von den Alten Göttern zu den Nagas verwandelt und leben fortan auf dem Meeresgrund in ihrer neu gegründeten Stadt Nazjatar, wo Königin Azshara wohl - so nimmt man an - als Herrscherin regiert.
> 
> Quelle: WoW History
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass du dich in Zukunft mehr informierst, bevor du andere User frech angaffst...



1. Habe ich hier niemanden angegafft 
2.kenne ich die entstehungs geschite der Satyren etwas anders und kann deiner Aussage und dieser quelle nicht zustimmen!
3. Wenn du deine zeit nicht verschwenden willst dann lass es einfach dich hat niemand drum gebeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Der erste Satyr
> Sargeras, der Herrscher der Brennenden Legion, war außer sich vor Zorn über Xavius' Versagen, und er folterte dessen körperlosen Geist grausam, bevor er beschloss, dass sich Xavius trotz allem noch als nützlich erweisen könnte. Zu diesem Zweck erschuf Sargeras einen neuen Körper für Xavius und machte ihn damit zum ersten Satyrn.....
> 
> Wie Xavius haben alle Satyrn die Fähigkeit, ihren Fluch weiterzugeben, und sie haben diese Fähigkeit mit Freude genutzt. Dadurch hat sich der Fluch ausgebreitet, auch wenn er über die Zeit schwächer geworden ist und somit werden heute nur noch wenige neue Satyrn geschaffen werden. Nur ein Satyr kann neue Satyrn erschaffen.


Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/540.xml



Der schrieb:


> @Exomia
> 
> Zu tiefst verwoben mit Azeroth und doch davon getrennt ist der Smaragdgrüne Traum, der ursprüngliche Bauplan des Planeten, so, wie ihn die Titanen ursprünglich angelegt hatten. Der Traum ist ein wilder, dichter Urwald: die Welt, die Azeroth ohne die Einwirkung der intelligenten Rassen heute wäre, also ohne Städte, Landwirtschaft, Technologie und Kriege..



Das weis ich deswegen sage ich ja das dieses Bild in Ulduar also das getrennte Kalimdor nicht das Alte Kalimdor sein kann. Da es eben ein riesiger Kontinetn war so wie der Smaraggrüne Traum! es heute noch ist!


----------



## Tabulon (27. Februar 2009)

es geht um die Nagas, nicht um die Satyre ftw...


----------



## Exomia (27. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> es geht um die Nagas, nicht um die Satyre ftw...




ok und wo genau liegt jetzt dein Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dein Zitat belegt doch nur meine Aussage zur Eentstehung der Nagas und was uns eventuelle noch erwarten könnte!


----------



## Tabulon (27. Februar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen? In den Letzten tagen habe ich im netz etwas gestöbert wegen den Alten Göttern und dort habe ich einiges dazu gefunden nichts genaues. aber wie wurden sie plötzlich zu Nagas?



Den post hast ja nice bearbeitet...


----------



## Der Germane (28. Februar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Den post hast ja nice bearbeitet...




Wenn de Flammen willst geh irgendwo anders hin, so langsam nervst du . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plaigor (28. Februar 2009)

back to topic pls die ensteheung und das geflame über nagas und satyrn haben nicht wirklich was mit dem thema zu tun 


so zum thema im ahratihochland ganz rechts auf der karte ist ein kleiner landstreifen dort ist ein kleines feld mit lv 5 allianz npcs es sind zwerge und menschen dort sind ah einige leere häuser also perfekt wenn man mal mit irgendwem ungestört sein will^^  naja weiß net obs schon gepostet wurde


----------



## Der Germane (28. Februar 2009)

So für Hobby-Walljumper !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Walljumping ist in Dalaran möglich ^^


und wer jetzt denkt das ich da hingeflogen bin ,solls halt denken.

Mfg Germane 

P.S. Bilder von meinem 74Jäger folgen


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

Morguz schrieb:


> Ich habe ohne scherz die spektakuläre Penis insel gefunden...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geil


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

Kamla schrieb:


> Und ein tiefes viereckiges loch?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gegenstück zur Penis insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (28. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das gegenstück zur Penis insel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eindeutig O.o
jetzt fehlt nur noch die insel der badebekleideten elfen xD
^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. Februar 2009)

@brandolf: wo ist den dieses wasauchimmer in der wand genau? (koords) wills mal sehen^^


----------



## Tabulon (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was is eigentlich damit? habe gehört das solln alter toter Gott aus Darkshore sein


----------



## StormofDoom (1. März 2009)

Steve44880 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für mich sieht das mehr nach einer toten version dieses, von Steve geposteten bildes aus


----------



## Tabulon (1. März 2009)

Zurzeit wird dieser tote Gott noch von Akolyten und was weiß ich bevölkert, eventuell könnten die im Südmeer AddOn (Falls es irgendwann mal raus kommt) eine neue Zivilisation anfangen, sowas woe Naxxramas, das dann aber nur ins Meer schwimmt


----------



## Loinus (1. März 2009)

Hallo Buffed Mitglieder,

Das neue Bier des Monats ist super um in Gebiete zu kommen die dafür ein Sheep oder Fear brauchen...Damit kann man z.B. locker in Old Ironforge reinkommen.  Ich hoffe ich konnte euch Helfen.


----------



## Rhokan (1. März 2009)

Loinus schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Mitglieder,
> 
> Das neue Bier des Monats ist super um in Gebiete zu kommen die dafür ein Sheep oder Fear brauchen...Damit kann man z.B. locker in Old Ironforge reinkommen.  Ich hoffe ich konnte euch Helfen.



Konnte heute noch nicht in, aber danke für den Tipp^^


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

Nachdem ich mich durch den ganzen Thread gekämpft habe (72 Seiten! Wow!), habe ich eine kleine Frage: Ist es noch möglich, die Krypta der Verkehrten Seelen, von der ien paar Seiten (so um Seite 60 rum, glaube ich) die Rede war, zu besuchen? Ein Freund udn ich hätten es vor kurzem versucht, aber sowohl Sheep als auch Priester - und Hexerfear haben versagt. Jetzt wäre noch die Möglichkeit, die Verhexung eines Schamis zu benutzen, meint der Freund, aber ich will erst mal fragen, ob es überhaupt noch geht... wenn nicht, wäre es sehr schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (1. März 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich durch den ganzen Thread gekämpft habe (72 Seiten! Wow!), habe ich eine kleine Frage: Ist es noch möglich, die Krypta der Verkehrten Seelen, von der ien paar Seiten (so um Seite 60 rum, glaube ich) die Rede war, zu besuchen? Ein Freund udn ich hätten es vor kurzem versucht, aber sowohl Sheep als auch Priester - und Hexerfear haben versagt. Jetzt wäre noch die Möglichkeit, die Verhexung eines Schamis zu benutzen, meint der Freund, aber ich will erst mal fragen, ob es überhaupt noch geht... wenn nicht, wäre es sehr schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich glaube das wurde mit einem der Patchs gefixt ,soweit ich weiß nicht mehr möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Germane

Edit: Danke für den Tipp Loinus war heute mal wieder Old IF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ging mit dem Bier super !


----------



## Tabulon (1. März 2009)

Was ich mich aber immernoch frage ist, wieso Azeroth den Bach runter geht wenn zuviele alte Götter verrecken.
Ich meine C'Thun und Yogg-Saron sehen eher aus wie mutierte Waltraum würmer, wie können sie nur so einen Einfluss auf die Welt haben??


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wurde mit einem der Patchs gefixt ,soweit ich weiß nicht mehr möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie schade, aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Smeal (1. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannste evtl mal bescheiben wie man da hin kommt am besten mit screens?


----------



## leckaeis (1. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber immernoch frage ist, wieso Azeroth den Bach runter geht wenn zuviele alte Götter verrecken.
> Ich meine C'Thun und Yogg-Saron sehen eher aus wie mutierte Waltraum würmer, wie können sie nur so einen Einfluss auf die Welt haben??



Die alten Götter waren bereits auf Azeroth bevor die Titanen kamen um diesen Planeten nach ihren wünschen zu gestalten.
Allerdings sind die alten Götter mit dem Planeten verbunden, weswegen die Titanen sie sie auch nicht vernichtet haben sondern nur in die Tiefe der Welt verbannt haben.


----------



## Tabulon (1. März 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Die alten Götter waren bereits auf Azeroth bevor die Titanen kamen um diesen Planeten nach ihren wünschen zu gestalten.
> Allerdings sind die alten Götter mit dem Planeten verbunden, weswegen die Titanen sie sie auch nicht vernichtet haben sondern nur in die Tiefe der Welt verbannt haben.



Das ist ja unfair, wieso wurden denn die alten Götter erst verbannt?? Die wären heute bestimmt auf Seiten gegen die Brennende Legion und Arthas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (1. März 2009)

mmmmhh...
die alten götter sind böse und keine streiter für das licht!
deswegen wurde sie auch verbannt
und du darfst in verschiedenen inis gegen sie oder ihre avatare kämpfen


----------



## Tabulon (1. März 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> mmmmhh...
> die alten götter sind böse und keine streiter für das licht!
> deswegen wurde sie auch verbannt
> und du darfst in verschiedenen inis gegen sie oder ihre avatare kämpfen



Aber das ergibt doch keinen Sinn, alles war vorher mal gut, die ganzen drachen, Sargeras und auch Arthas war mal gut


----------



## tschilpi (1. März 2009)

Ich denke, niemand weiss genau wie die Absichten der alten Götter waren. Vielleicht waren sie auch ''gut''. Aber den Titanen waren die alten Götter nunmal ein riesiger Dorn im Auge. Sie waren nicht damit einverstanden, dass die Titanen mal ''ihre'' Welt so formen dürfen wie sie wollen..


----------



## Teradas (1. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen


Bist du noch bisschen Tiefer?
Das ist glaub ich ein 48 Elite Drache.


----------



## chiaxoxo (1. März 2009)

nein die alten Götter waren nicht vorher gut

bevor die titanen überhaupt azeroth entdeckt haben,herrschten schon die alten götter auf azeroth.
Damals war azeroth wie die hölle,überall nur chaos,die alten götter herrschten hier,und ihre leutnante warne die 4 ElementarLords (Ragnaros,Therazane,Neptulon,und der windlord). 

Dann kamen die titanen und räumten auf


----------



## Mithlond (1. März 2009)

Filora schrieb:


> das bg in azshara sollte mal kommen blizz hat die idee aber verworfen weil es denn anderen zu ähnlich war (stand mal was auf der offiziellen seite).
> 
> zu oben wenn man hyjal betritt wird man nicht geband hab es schon so oft gemacht.wegen dem port den man bekommt wird gemunkelt das blizz am gebiet arbeitet und nicht will das jemand es sieht was dort gemacht wird.




Ääähm Filora du glaubst doch nicht dass wenn Blizz an dem Gebiet arbeitet dass das 1. auf allen (!) Liveservern ist und dann auch noch in Echtzeit aussieht^^ Wenn schon machen die das bei den Testservern die nicht On sind oder so^^


----------



## J3st3r (1. März 2009)

ein freund von mir erzählte mir mal, dass es in der scherbenwelt (nicht ganz zum topic passend, ich weiß ^^)
zwischen höllenfeuerhalbinsel und schattenmondtal (also im nether) einen ort geben soll, wo große mobs rumlaufen mit 10k hp. die sollen angeblich ne menge gold droppen
weiß jemand was genaueres darüber?


----------



## Misaro (1. März 2009)

Weiss eigentlich einer ob man noch in das Gebiet hinterm  AQ Tor kommt? 
Wenn ja wie? Muss da unbedingt hin ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wurde mit einem der Patchs gefixt ,soweit ich weiß nicht mehr möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da kann doch jetzt nicht sein

das war einer der besten explorergebiete - besonders lustig war es die leute durch das
loch am eingang zu schicken (zu stürzen) und das entsetzen, weil sie nur noch wenig hp hatten
und keine ahnung wie sie nun wieder rauskämen 

ich glaub da muss ich wohl nach neuen wegen suchen, wenn denn noch einen gibt :-(

der chopperbonus funktioniert schon mal nicht - auf anhieb - werde aber noch daran arbeiten.


zu nightbane, ich kenne 2 wege einer wurde gefixt ist aber schon recht lang her und der andere
wurde durch den walljumpnerf recht schwer gemacht, wobei ich habs seit dem nicht mehr versucht

was man brauch ist eine kara-id in der nightbane noch lebt und wo er genau im gebirge liegt kann
man beim beginn eines jeden kampfes sehen - und wer es geschaft hat aus der karainstanz rauszuspringen
hört schon das typische geräusch von nightbane, wenn man in seiner nähe ist.

@aq - steht in meiner liste als noch möglich - vom süden kann man auf das gebirge von tanaris reiten
dann brauch man noch einige foggertränke vor allem für den letzten sprung mit dem mount.

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Der Germane (2. März 2009)

@Brandolf

Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher das es nicht mehr geht ,aber wenn es noch geht lass es uns bitte wissen^^

Ich werde es mal mit sterben und dem neuen Bier versuchen!


Mfg Germane


P.S. Geht es eig. noch mit der Feststecken Funktion sich 2m nach vorne zu blinzeln ?


----------



## Kalle1978 (2. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Hiho! Ich habe gestern was in der Lichking.mpq entdeckt nämlich ein Bild von Kalimdor. Da ist Kalimdor nicht mehr ein Stück sondern 2 (ca. bei Donnerfels wurde Kalimdor in 2 Teile "geschnitten")
> 
> 
> Und vielleicht kennt ihr das Ulduar Video schon (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uknmGBdgij0) schaut da 0:28, da ist Kalimdor wieder gesplittert...
> ...




Seltsam ist das die Titanen den Kontinent als ganzes geschaffen haben. Entweder ist das eine Momentaufnahme, oder die Entwickler haben nicht aufgepasst. Es könnte natürlich auch eine ganz andere Welt sein.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> @Brandolf
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher das es nicht mehr geht ,aber wenn es noch geht lass es uns bitte wissen^^
> 
> ...



ähm gegenfrage, hast du es etwa versäumt meine bugerlbenisse zu lesen ?

link

dann würdest du über deine gestellte frage - lachen

brandolf und eine funktionierende feststeckenfunktion, har har

also entweder portet diese mich ungewollt in mein ruhesteingasthaus
oder macht sonstigen blödsinn mit mir, wenn der ruhestein cd hat
aber die eigentliche funktion durfte ich bisher noch nicht erleben

gruß

brandolf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokami (2. März 2009)

also bei mir geht das mit dem festsetzen mann kann damit in og zu den auktionatoren kommen und mit ein paar dicken tauren die sicht versperren damit keiner mehr klicken kann


----------



## Der Germane (2. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ähm gegenfrage, hast du es etwa versäumt meine bugerlbenisse zu lesen ?
> 
> link
> 
> ...




So okay das war ja nur eine Notfall Lösung aber egal ich hab gerade versucht in die Krypta reinzukommen war sogar für ungefähr 2 sek drin bis der fear mich wieder rausschickte werd es aber weiter versuchen und deine Bugerlebnise werd ich auch mal durchlesen.

Aber der weg in die Krypta wurde eindeutig erschwert (meiner meinung nach) 

Mfg Germane


----------



## Dufurius (2. März 2009)

Mhm entlich mal ein interesanter Thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ich jetzt gleich mal eine Frage an euch. Im Hafen Sturmwind ist ein großes Tor errichtet worden dess meines Wissens nach ziemlich gut bewacht wird. Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob jemand von euch weis für was es gut sein soll was sich dahinter verbirgt oder wie man vielleicht dahinter kommt??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schöne Grüße 

Dufi


----------



## mister.G (2. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Mhm entlich mal ein interesanter Thread!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würd sagen das ist so eine Art Schiffswerft, in der die Schiffe gebaut werden.


----------



## Dufurius (2. März 2009)

Aber die Schiffswerft liegt doch links daneben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (2. März 2009)

Kann mir keiner sagen wie man zu Schrecken der Nacht kommt?


----------



## Pfropfen (2. März 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> So ich lös mal auf:
> 
> 
> Und das ganze mit Grim Batol ist ne ganz andere Sache, laut story lebten dort die ursprünglichen Zwerge, wurden jedoch von den roten drachen(Alekstraza oder wie die heisst und ihr Clan?) überrant, woraufhin die einen IF gründeten, andere im Hinterland den Nistgipfel, und die 3. eben die Dunkeleisenzwerge sich dem Bösen anschlossen.



BLÖDSINN!

Das die Zwerge dort lebten stimm soweit. Diese wurden abr nicht von den Drachen vertrieben sondern von den Orcs welche dort ihre letzte (fast uneinnehmbare Festung hatten) und dort Alexstrasza gefangen hielten um ihre Jungen zu ihren "Kampfmaschienen" zu erziehen. Bis das alles von Rhonin und Krasus aka Korialstrasz beendet wurde. (Nach zu lesen in _Warcraft: Der Tag des Drachen_

Wahrscheinlich blieb es danach in der Hand des roten Drachenchenschwarms.
Die Zwerge von Eisenschmiede und die Aeri-Zwerge (Hinterland) waren meines Wissens nach schon kurz vor der Übernahme von Grim'Batol durch die Orcs von dort fort und hatten ihre Städte gegründet. (dabei bin ich mir aber nicht gantz sicher)


----------



## mister.G (2. März 2009)

hm stimmt. Also es ist aufjedenfall ein Gebäude, das heißt es führt nicht in ein neues Gebiet oder so. Vielleicht ist da das Luxuskreuzfahrtschiff vom König^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

also germane, wenn du mir nochmal so einen schrecken einjagst, dann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war doch schon immer so, dass das sheep und der hexerfear nicht auf anhieb
klappte. insignie mitnehmen und rechtzeitig drücken ^^ oder auf gut glück warten;-)

es hat sich nichts geändert, bei letzten besuch hat es auch 8 versuche gebraucht, bis 
ich drinnen war.

zum hafen von sw - also auf dem dach von dem gebäude war ich schon, doch rein kam
ich bisher noch nicht... ist noch in arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nach aber nachdem ich die uldargebäude geknackt habe, wird auch dieses gebäude mir
seine schwachstelle offenbaren 

zu nightbane - also bei den astralen raum weit oben im turm, gibt/gab es die möglichkeit über
die bücher auf die mauer zu springen, doch leider ist es seit dem walljumpnerf nicht mehr
so leicht pixel zu finden auf denen man stehen kann


----------



## Misaro (2. März 2009)

Ich hab mal die seiten 50-70 nach dem stichwort Krypta abgesucht. doch leider fand ich nichts ^^ von welcher "Krypta der Verkehrten Seelen" sprecht ihr? und wo ist die?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die seiten 50-70 nach dem stichwort Krypta abgesucht. doch leider fand ich nichts ^^ von welcher "Krypta der Verkehrten Seelen" sprecht ihr? und wo ist die?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also da gibt es einen bereich der unter wasser liegt bzw. mit wasser geflutet ist und da hängen leichen mit dem
kopf nach unten an hacken

recht schaurig anzusehen

- hab da recht viel bildmaterial muss mal schauen wo dieser ort auf meinem pc rumliegt ^^


----------



## Der Germane (2. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> also germane, wenn du mir nochmal so einen schrecken einjagst, dann...
> 
> ...





Tut mir Leid dir einen schrecken eingejagt zu haben war mir aber zu 90% was "gelesen" zuhaben.
also nochmal: Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja Hexer fear  oder sheep kann man wegdrücken aber das Bier nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (2. März 2009)

Ahh meinst du den Keller in Karazhan?
edit: VOR Karazhan ^^


----------



## Der Germane (2. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Ahh meinst du den Keller in Karazhan?
> edit: VOR Karazhan ^^




Genau darum gehts ^^


----------



## Dufurius (2. März 2009)

mhm also @ Explorer solltest du rausfinden was sich hinter dem Tor befindet bzw. wie man dahinter kommt lass es mich bitte wissen^^ per pm oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> mhm also @ Explorer solltest du rausfinden was sich hinter dem Tor befindet bzw. wie man dahinter kommt lass es mich bitte wissen^^ per pm oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also da gibt es einen bereich der unter wasser liegt bzw. mit wasser geflutet ist und da hängen leichen mit dem
> kopf nach unten an hacken
> 
> recht schaurig anzusehen
> ...


----------



## Der Germane (2. März 2009)

@Kronas 

Mit dem Tor ist das Tor am Hafen gemeint so weit ich das jetzt verstanden habe ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> mhm also @ Explorer solltest du rausfinden was sich hinter dem Tor befindet bzw. wie man dahinter kommt lass es mich bitte wissen^^ per pm oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm wieso per pm - meinst du etwa noch immer, dass ich mich vor der rache der gm's fürchte?

wobei worcas hat mir noch immer nicht meinen anglerstuhl zurückgegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und schlimmer als in eine schwarze katze, frosch oder einen lepragnom verwandelt zu werden....
gibt es das? - hmm wobei wieder eine schwarze katze zu werden und dann lässt er mehrere stinker
spawnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hilfe

aber aus meinen erfahrungen von uldar her - wird da wohl kaum etwas besonderes sein, vielleicht etwas ungewöhnliche textur
oder ein fast bodenloses loch


*wichtige info für alle biker* - wenn man in ein scheinbar bodenloses loch springt - stirbt man
das habe ich letztens herausgefunden, als ich so zum spass vom tunnel über menethill absprang 

;-)


----------



## ---- (2. März 2009)

Also wenn das schon irgendwie irgendwann vorkam Entschuldige ich mich ich Spiel seit 06 und hab das noch nich gesehen xD.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. März 2009)

---- schrieb:


> Also wenn das schon irgendwie irgendwann vorkam Entschuldige ich mich ich Spiel seit 06 und hab das noch nich gesehen xD.



jup, kam hier schon vor. soll wohl ein instanzierter eingang nach hyjal sein. natürlich aber abgesperrt.


----------



## Misaro (2. März 2009)

Das Bier des Monats macht wieder einige exploits zugänglich. z.B Old if (naja ging auch anderst), beim zeppelin der horde so hinten auf den motor ^^...
Hat wer damit auch schon erfahrungen gemacht, und wo?


----------



## Tabulon (2. März 2009)

ich war heute mal bei Dun Garok oder wie das heißt (im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes)
Und da hab ich einen Gedenkstein gefunden, mit einem zwerg vorne dran.
Das hier war es: 

http://www.wowwiki.com/In_Loving_Memory

Dann war ich noch in grim Batol, da waren aber nur Elite Drachen, und am Ende stand ich sogar vor einem verschlossenem Tor...
Aber Grim Batol ist doch eher Zwergisch, was machen also Drachen dort??

Edit: Und hier, guckt euch das an:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Azshara_Crater

Interessant, oder?
Nur leider wurde das nicht eingeführt, mist...


----------



## Misaro (3. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> http://www.wowwiki.com/Azshara_Crater
> 
> Interessant, oder?
> Nur leider wurde das nicht eingeführt, mist...



Da war ich schon auf meinem Homeserver wia .tele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds sehr geil dort, nur schade dass man auf dem Live Sever nicht da hin kommt.


----------



## Der Germane (3. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Da war ich schon auf meinem Homeserver wia .tele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sry aber "Homeserver" aka P-server sind hier uninteressant....


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (3. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Sry aber "Homeserver" aka P-server sind hier uninteressant....



genau - richtiges exploren geht ausschließlich auf live-servern !

mit richtigen gm's die sich ihren nachtdienst spannender machen mit wetten
schafft er's oder schafft er's nicht usw...

ohne cheats, drittprogrammen oder dateimanipulationen

homeserver und privatserver sind doch was für weich(produkte einer henne)
auch weicheier genannt ;-)

was ist da schon besonderes daran - befehlscode eingeben...port...hurra hurra ich bin dort
naja das ist nichts für mich


----------



## Misaro (3. März 2009)

Wenigstens war ich schon dort >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (3. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Wenigstens war ich schon dort >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich war schon bei Mc Donalds ....

Pls btt ^^


----------



## Mozee (3. März 2009)

Man konnte früher zum Krater von Azshara nen bug das man in azshara durch den Boden fällt und dnan sollte man dort Belebt werden aber k.a hab nur wo gelesen^^


----------



## Der Germane (3. März 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Man konnte früher zum Krater von Azshara nen bug das man in azshara durch den Boden fällt und dnan sollte man dort Belebt werden aber k.a hab nur wo gelesen^^




Vllt. findet jemand einen neuen weg hoffen wir es mal xD


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2009)

Vielleicht..vielleicht


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. März 2009)

so nun gibt es wieder neue ziele orte

gestern war ich wiedermal aktiv


zum erst habe ich mal versucht hinter die gitter von den dalaranbanken zu kommen
und es auch nach 2-4 versuchen geschafft, das war aber nur zum aufwärmen.

nun wird es spannend - auf der suchen nach grafischen fehlern in dalaran bin ich fündig
georden - so manche dächer bestehen nicht aus festen pixeln

so schaffte ich es ohne den schlüssel zu verwenden in die violette festung und auch unter 
dalaran - also nicht zwischen boden und stadt oder in den kanal
nein ich war zwischen den ebenen und konnte die leute über mir rumlaufen sehen
komischer weise konnte ich da etwas schwimmen - doch ohne fallschirmumhang sollte man
dies nicht machen, denn auch das wasser hat löcher und dann fällt man ganz ganz tief.


ich habe noch einiges vor, mal sehen was da noch zu schaffen ist 


azshara krater - also in das kampfgebiet wird man nicht kommen da es sich in einer instanz 
befand, wie die anderen kampfgebiete auch.

in den berg reinkommen, vielleicht, aber ich denke dass es da höchsten noch eine kleine verlängerung
des ganges zu den portalen gibt und im nichts endet - wie bei der tür in der holzschlundfeste

da führt auch noch ein kleines stück treppe dahinter weiter runter zur leere

gruß

brandolf


----------



## waldy200 (5. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> (...), aber ich denke dass es da höchsten noch eine kleine verlängerung
> des ganges zu den portalen gibt und im nichts endet - wie bei der tür in der holzschlundfeste
> 
> da fürht auch noch ein kleines stück treppe dahinter weiter runter zur leere



und du bist hinter diese tuer gekommen ohne ein fremdes programm zu nutzen, wie einen mapviewer?
wenn ja, dann weih mich bitte ein.. wie oft schon stand ich vor dieser tuer und fragte mich was dahinter ist.. da ich aber ein mac-user bin, habe ich (zum glueck) nicht die moeglichkeiten fremdsoftware zu nutzen und musste mir meine explore-erfolge hart erarbeiten

achja zur tuer: ich hab mir natuerlich gedanken gemacht wo sie hinfuehren sollte und da bleibt nicht viel. hyjal? oder das verschuettete tor in azshara? 

ich war noch nie in hyjal (und hab es leider verpasst als bevor das wallwalking wieder einmal generft wurde) gibt es dort ein gegestueck? aber wenn die treppe nach unten fuhrt wirds ja net der berg sein ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. März 2009)

waldy200 schrieb:


> und du bist hinter diese tuer gekommen ohne ein fremdes programm zu nutzen, wie einen mapviewer?
> wenn ja, dann weih mich bitte ein.. wie oft schon stand ich vor dieser tuer und fragte mich was dahinter ist.. da ich aber ein mac-user bin, habe ich (zum glueck) nicht die moeglichkeiten fremdsoftware zu nutzen und musste mir meine explore-erfolge hart erarbeiten
> 
> achja zur tuer: ich hab mir natuerlich gedanken gemacht wo sie hinfuehren sollte und da bleibt nicht viel. hyjal? oder das verschuettete tor in azshara?
> ...



zuerst einmal hallo,

also ich habe es schon unzählige male geschrieben - und vielleicht verstehe ich deine art zu schreiben falsch
aber irgendwie kommt es so rüber, als ob ich meine erfolge nur durch fremde hilfe erreicht habe

völlig falsch!

ich nutze nur die mir gegebenen möglichkeiten, die blizzard jedem spieler auf live-servern gibt
ich habe die standardaddons auf dem pc um auch mal an raids teilnehmen zu können mehr aber ich nicht.

ich nutze meinen in knapp 4 jahren erworbenen skill des walljumpen mit all möglichen getier und fahrzeugen
und vor allem nutze ich meine kenntnis über andere klassen durch meine twinks
auch nutze ich etwas phantasie, ausdauer und willenskraft.

was ich noch *nie*  genutzt habe sind
cheats
3. programme
oder dateimanipulationen
um meine explorerziele zu erreichen

auch hat so etwas wie ein mapviewer noch nie den speicher meiner festplatten belegt

warum auch - es ist meine art an herausforderung, die ich im spiel für mich als gelegenheitsspieler entdeckt
habe - da bin ich erfolgreich und darf mich zumindest auf meinem server an der oberen spitze angliedern.

hm ok hin und wieder schaue ich mir bestimmte videos an um vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen unbekannten
ort zu finden aber das ist auch schon die einzige fremde hilfe die ich in anspruch nehme.


zu der tür, tja es ist halt wie mit alles türen - auch den 2 in old if
man kann durch den spalt unten drunter durchschauen und dies hilft z.z. einer klasse - dem schamanen 

aber wie das genau funktioniert - möchtest du bestimmt selbst herausfinden, wie ich es aus deinem text
herausgelesen habe ;-)

gruß

brandolf

hätte ich was illegales genutzt, würde mein brandolf bestimmt nicht mehr spielbar sein.
da bin ich mir ganz sicher


----------



## waldy200 (5. März 2009)

nein ich wollte dir nichts unterstellen und achte deine erfolge des erkundens. du hast mich das eine oder andere mal dazu getrieben, die von blizz aufgestellen grenzen zu ueberwinden.. und das ebenfalls nur mit hilfe meiner tastatur und ein bisschen nachdenken. 

brandolf: wie so manch anderer hier bin ich ein grosser fan.. ich freue mich ueber jeden neuen post von dir.. vor allem, weil du es es meist im nebel laesst, WIE du etwas geschafft hast und du treibst mich dazu es auch zu schaffen (manchmal gelingt es mir auch)

dass du meinen post falsch verstanden hast tut mir leid ^^

edit: "leider" spiele ich nur einen hexer, aber ich habe mich mal vor die tuer gestellt und mein "auge von kilrogg" beschworen und schwubs war mein auge dahinter ^^

es geht die treppe noch ein paar stufen nach links hinunter, dann ist ende. mein auge von kilrogg fiel unter die welt


----------



## 1234black (5. März 2009)

öhm das les ich etz sicher zum 5 mal jedes mal das gleiche ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. März 2009)

1234black schrieb:


> öhm das les ich etz sicher zum 5 mal jedes mal das gleiche ^^



echt jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin ich noch herr meiner eigenen antworten?

ich sollte mal die verlinkung nutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@waldy200 - ist schon ok


aber bitte übertreibt es nicht - mit der fangemeinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#############

nachtrag:

ähm 1234black - du hast dir jetzt nicht wirklich die 74 seiten angetan, oder? 
wobei ich erst nach seite 10 aktiv im schreibgesehen eingriff also dann 64 seiten


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. März 2009)

@brandolf also ich für meinen teil zähle mich zu deinen "Fanbois" (auch wenn ich diesen Begriff hasse :-)) Ich für meinen Teil bin einfach zu patschert bzw nicht ausdauernd genug, anerkenne deine Leistung und freu mich auf weitere Posts von dir ...


----------



## Thesahne (5. März 2009)

durch die tür in der holzschlundfeste kann man sich als mage aber auch durchblinzeln... is mir ma ausversehen passiert als ich nach winterspring oder so wollte ka, is schon nen halbes jahr ca her... bei mir war dahinter aber alles leer, also sozusagen nen loch... aber man kann sich nich über kanten wegblinzeln,das is guut sonst wäre ich tief gefallen^^


----------



## Rhokan (5. März 2009)

Hab es derletzt mal mit der Hilfe eines Hexers und Fear über die südlichen Berge Azsharas auf Orgrimmar geschafft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (5. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Dann war ich noch in grim Batol, da waren aber nur Elite Drachen, und am Ende stand ich sogar vor einem verschlossenem Tor...
> Aber Grim Batol ist doch eher Zwergisch, was machen also Drachen dort??



Grim Batol ist zwergisch, wurde am im zweiten Krieg(?) von Orcs übernommen, die dort Alexstrasza gefangen hielten um ihre Nachkommen als Reittiere und Kampfmaschinen zu erziehen.
Nachdem Alexstrasza befreit wurde, hat sie alle Orcs, die sie fand, verbrannt. Seitdem ist Grim Batol unter "Kontrolle" der roten Drachen.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (6. März 2009)

und schon wieder habe ich 2 neue Erfolge zu verbuchen - gewusst wie ^^

die beiden tunnel in der halle der waffen in if - also dort wo wir uns für die kampfgebiete
anmelden können - da bin ich nun endlich drinnen gewesen

auf der einen seite holt diese greifkralle die flugzeuge heraus und auf der anderen seite
läuft diese kralle nur nur.

und auch als allie macht es spass die sich anmeldenen spieler zu schrumpfen oder mit
schneebällen zu bewerfen - und wie die dann rumrennen um einen zu finden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub ich muss meine liste erweitern 

was kommt als nächstes , hmm


----------



## Manorus (7. März 2009)

so, hab mir jetzt wirklich ALLE 75 seiten durchgelesen, und bin begeistert^^
Ich persönlich hab noch nicht wirklich viel exploitet (unter Og, unter UC (leider gefixt -.-), und in den süden von Silithus, bei dem riiieesigem Loch, mit dem weißem streifen drüber^^)
Ich finds wirklich erstaunlich, dass wer vlt stunden versucht, an einem hindernis vorbeizukommen, und sich gegen die grenzen dieser Welt zu stellen^^

Ich selber hab leider dafür nicht wirklich die Geduld, wenn ich in WoW on bin, twinke ich entweder, oder geh Raiden.
Aber bin trotzdem auch ein "fanboy" von Brandolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Kronas (7. März 2009)

hab ich schon den weg unter scherbenwelt für schurken gepostet? (weiß nicht ob gefixed, hab den 2 monate pre wotlk gefunden)


----------



## Maltztrunk (7. März 2009)

kann es sein das es nicht mehr funktioniert sich nach old if zu fearen lassen ?  also vom thronsaal aus ,weil jemand hat gesagt das es gefixxt worden ist und man keine duelle mehr machen kann in if.


----------



## Nordur (7. März 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> kann es sein das es nicht mehr funktioniert sich nach old if zu fearen lassen ?  also vom thronsaal aus ,weil jemand hat gesagt das es gefixxt worden ist und man keine duelle mehr machen kann in if.




Oha davon hast du erst JETZT gehört? Das ist ja uralt.... Glaube das wurde sogar schon vor Sunwell rausgepatcht. Aber es gibt (gab, ka obs noch geht) eine stelle hinter einem Haus wo man noch Duelle machen kann und wen man schnell genug reitet kann man noch den Thronsaal erreichen und fearen bevor man den Duellplatz verlässt.


----------



## Manorus (7. März 2009)

obs rausgepatcht wurde, mit den duells...ka, aber mit dem momentanen Bier des monats kann man da immer noch durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schade dass ich horde bin :/


----------



## Nordur (7. März 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> obs rausgepatcht wurde, mit den duells...ka, aber mit dem momentanen Bier des monats kann man da immer noch durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit diesem Bier des Monats kann man in Og hinter der Absperrung zu den Auktionären kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (7. März 2009)

echt? naja, brauch ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als mage stellt man sich einfach so 1-2 meter vor der unsichtbaren Wand, und dann BLINK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salflur (7. März 2009)

Ich weiß jetz nich ob das schon kam, aber immer wenn ich von if nach loch modan fliege ist auf der bergkette eine höhle . hab schon mehrmals versucht da hin zu kommen aber war mir leider nicht vergönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (7. März 2009)

Hiho ich hab wieder mal was gefunden:



Vllt kennt ihr Hetaeras Gelege in Azshara, ist eifach eine Kuppel im Wasser, es gibt auch keinen Eingang. Mit dem Bier des Monats hab ichs geschafft hinein zu kommen. Ist einfach ein kleiner raum wie der in darnassus "der tempel des mondes"..


----------



## Manorus (7. März 2009)

ah nice Misaro^^ danke für den tipp
btw: die b11 in deiner grp hat meinen namen fast geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne joke^^


----------



## Tabulon (8. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Hab es derletzt mal mit der Hilfe eines Hexers und Fear über die südlichen Berge Azsharas auf Orgrimmar geschafft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit könntest im Prinzip auf den Zeppelin in OG, der is auf der Spitze vom Turm des Windreitmeisters, ne Schnur führt dorthin


----------



## Schabraxo (8. März 2009)

Nein, könnte man nicht weil man durch den Zeppelin einfach durchfällt...
Mal auf nem Privatserver ausprobiert... 
Weder Schnur noch Zeppe haben Kollisionsgrößen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (8. März 2009)

schade, dachte da wärn porno club drinne oder sowas ._."


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. März 2009)

Ich war selbst mal unter sw wurde aber gefixxt man kommt nicht mehr auf die lampe bzw. auf die mauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bin ich mal durch dieses loch genangen bin bis nch westfall geflogen wtf?^^


----------



## Dropz (8. März 2009)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> Ich war selbst mal unter sw wurde aber gefixxt man kommt nicht mehr auf die lampe bzw. auf die mauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es geht immernoch ich mache das jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Høøk4ever (8. März 2009)

habe mal bisschen gelevelt in ungoro und habe neben marschals zuflucht was endeckt *Das Tor * heisst es und in sholazarbecken gibt es ja auhc ein gebiet das dass *Das Tor heist gibt es dazwischen ne bedeutung ??^^

Ps= wer RS-fehler findet darfs se behalten
Ps²=falls es so ein post scho gegebn hat sry das ichs übersehen hab



MfG
Hook


----------



## Dropz (8. März 2009)

"Das Tor" gibts doch auch in Scholazar von da wird man nach Ungoro geportet sofern ich mich erninnern kann


----------



## Tabulon (8. März 2009)

Hat er bereits erwähnt, aber ich war da auch ma... Aber geportet wurde ich nicht o0


----------



## Nassim (8. März 2009)

Høøk4ever schrieb:


> habe mal bisschen gelevelt in ungoro und habe neben marschals zuflucht was endeckt *Das Tor * heisst es und in sholazarbecken gibt es ja auhc ein gebiet das dass *Das Tor heist gibt es dazwischen ne bedeutung ??^^
> 
> Ps= wer RS-fehler findet darfs se behalten
> Ps²=falls es so ein post scho gegebn hat sry das ichs übersehen hab
> ...



Das Tor gehört zu einer Questreihe im Sholazarbecken. Man bekommt den Auftrag, durch das Tor zu gehen, dann im Ungorokrater einen umzuhaun und dann wieder zurück. Hier der Link zu der entsprechenden Quest aus der Buffed-Datenbank QUEST


----------



## war_locker (8. März 2009)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> Ich war selbst mal unter sw wurde aber gefixxt man kommt nicht mehr auf die lampe bzw. auf die mauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War bei mir auch so, und dan bin ich von Westfall nach Sengenden Schlucht(oder Brennenden Steppe?) geflogen


----------



## ~Kanye~ (8. März 2009)

Ich war letztens mit meinem Paladin auf der Großen Insel westlich von Booty Bay   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (8. März 2009)

~Kanye~ schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit meinem Paladin auf der Großen Insel westlich von Booty Bay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


super das ist ne einfache insel mit tigern und so zeug drauf soweit ich mich erinnern kann fürhen sogar q dorthin also nichts überagendes


----------



## Yarom (8. März 2009)

Nein, die Insel existiert auf der Ingamekarte nicht. Zumindest nicht auf meiner^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> super das ist ne einfache insel mit tigern und so zeug drauf soweit ich mich erinnern kann fürhen sogar q dorthin also nichts überagendes



die insel die du meinst, ist auf der rechten seite gegenüber von bb. dort muss man eine taurenprinzessin, oder was auch immer befreien. nebenbei läuft dort noch ein oberaffe rum.

nun frage ich mich allerdings auch, warum ist auf dem seiner karte oben... diese insel westlich. bei mir ingame ist sie genausowenig zu sehen, wie beim poster über mir.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. März 2009)

~Kanye~ schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit meinem Paladin auf der Großen Insel westlich von Booty Bay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht solltest du uns mal verraten, wie diese zwei inseln auf dein bild dort oben kommen? und was gab es auf diesen/dieser insel?


----------



## Jarbur (8. März 2009)

Die komplette Karte sieht etwas anders aus als die im Spiel, keine Ahnung wo die her kommt.


----------



## rocktboyy (8. März 2009)

Das war die karte bevor WOTLK kam... ^^


----------



## Yarom (8. März 2009)

Die Karte ist auf jeden Fall nicht aus dem aktuellen Game, weil Sunwell nicht auf ihr verzeichnet ist, GM Island aber schon.


----------



## Kronas (8. März 2009)

Yarom schrieb:


> Die Karte ist auf jeden Fall nicht aus dem aktuellen Game, weil Sunwell nicht auf ihr verzeichnet ist, GM Island aber schon.


gm island? das ist teldrassil...


----------



## Yarom (8. März 2009)

Teldrassil liegt südlich des Maelstroms? Hm dann sollte ich meine Azeroth-Geografie-Kenntnisse mal wieder auffrischen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. März 2009)

Yarom schrieb:


> Teldrassil liegt südlich des Maelstroms? Hm dann sollte ich meine Azeroth-Geografie-Kenntnisse mal wieder auffrischen.



es gibt keine hundertprozentige aussage darüber, wo damals gm-island war. also hört bitte auf damit.


----------



## Kronas (8. März 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> es gibt keine hundertprozentige aussage darüber, wo damals gm-island war. also hört bitte auf damit.


damals angeblich im osten von teldrassil (wird aber widerlegt dadurch, dass dort die aq questreihe hingeht) heute nördlich von teldrassil


----------



## Yarom (8. März 2009)

Gibt es nicht? Komisch ich dachte es gab Videos von der Insel und dem Standort...

Hm auf jeden Fall sind auf der Karte mehrere Inseln drauf, die nicht existieren und mehrere Dinge sind NICHT darauf, die da sind, wie Sunwell.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (8. März 2009)

Also sorry an alle aber die Karte ist etwas alt und stimmt nichmehr genau überein ,aber westlich von Booty Bay ist tatsächlich eine insel .. so groß wie auf der karte ist sie natürlich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja ist nix besonderes und gibt dort auch keine npcs geschwiege den mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. März 2009)

Yarom schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht? Komisch ich dachte es gab Videos von der Insel und dem Standort...
> 
> Hm auf jeden Fall sind auf der Karte mehrere Inseln drauf, die nicht existieren und mehrere Dinge sind NICHT darauf, die da sind, wie Sunwell.



die meisten videos die davon rumschwirren, sind  aber nicht von offi servern. (nur ganz ganz wenige).


----------



## Ratzefratze (8. März 2009)

Die GM Insel ist nordwestlich von Teldrassil!

Und da gibt es kein wenn / aber!
Die ist da und bleibt da! =) 

Unt seit Ihr euch sicher das westlich von BB ne Insel ist?!
Weil vor wotlk war sie nicht da!
Das würde vllt der erste Hinweis auf die Southseas sein . . ?! oO


----------



## SirCotare (8. März 2009)

Die zwei Inseln westlich von BB sind *Gillijim's Isle* und *Island of Doctor Lapidis*. Beide Inseln waren zu Zeiten der Alpha/Beta dort, sind aber heute entfernt. Auf der Weltkarte waren sie jedoch noch lange eingezeichnet. Genaueres zu den Inseln kann man aber auch auf meiner Webseite http://wow.3025-game.de/index.php?cid=16 nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GM Island ist auf der Karte definitiv nicht zu finden. Das sind Teldrassil (Kalidar), Azur- und Blutmythos Insel, dann bei Mahlstrom Tel'Abim und Zandalar, sowie westlich von BB die zwei bereits erwähnten Inseln.


----------



## Asikiller (8. März 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Gibts in Azshara nicht auch das Tor welches von Fulborgs bewacht wird?
> 
> Ursprünglich sollte es ja in Winterquell mal nach Hyjal gehen. Dort wo ganz im süden die elite Dämonen sind, da sollte es mal reingehen.
> 
> ...



@Sapper dein Tor gehört zu holzschlundfeste die hat 4eingänge aber nur 3 sind offen


----------



## Kronas (8. März 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Die zwei Inseln westlich von BB sind *Gillijim's Isle* und *Island of Doctor Lapidis*. Beide Inseln waren zu Zeiten der Alpha/Beta dort, sind aber heute entfernt. Auf der Weltkarte waren sie jedoch noch lange eingezeichnet. Genaueres zu den Inseln kann man aber auch auf meiner Webseite http://wow.3025-game.de/index.php?cid=16 nachlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hatte ich schon vorn paar seiten etwas informationsloser erwähnt^^


----------



## Anburak-G (8. März 2009)

Ja, bei der Anzahl der Beiträge, geht die Übersicht langsam geringfügig flöten^^


----------



## -Darxx (8. März 2009)

Das mit der Idee, dass wenn Goblins eingefürt werden sie sich ab leverl ?? für Horde/Alli entscheiden können ist mist... also entweder am anfang oder garnicht. Also da ich nicht glaube das es Sinn macht in Horden und Alianz Plätzen rum zu rennen, am Anfang.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. März 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Ja, bei der Anzahl der Beiträge, geht die Übersicht langsam geringfügig flöten^^



nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht. habe mir die seite mit freude durchgelesen *daumen hoch*


----------



## Asikiller (8. März 2009)

Also, an die Leute die wissen wollen wegen grim batol, vllt wurde es schon gesagt hab nit alle 75 seiten gelesen, dort wurde früher alexstraza von den dunkeleisenzwergen festgehalten und von DEATHWING, viele vermuten (darüber gibts auch en thread) das dort Todesschwinge sich versteckt weil wer würde todesschwinge bei seinen feinden suchen. Denn wie wir ja in nordend am der Pforte des Zorn sehen is alexstraza wieder da denn sie wurde befreit und dort hausen wie in grim batol die bronzebart zwerge und geschichtlich sogar Drachen. Wegen den Aspekten allgemein nozdurmu sitzt nicht in ner Zeitsphäre fest und is gaga, er bekämpft die ewigen verderber kommt auch in ein paar quests in drachenöde beim schrein der bronzedrachen. Ysera, die Träumerin, sitzt wie viele Erzdruiden und auch Cenarius und Furion in einem Alptraum fest(ich nehm mal an man wird ihnenn vllt helfen können). Wegen Hyjal es war mal als instanz geplant, doch dann kam hdz3!!!! Weswegen ich nicht Glaube das es nochma kommt aber vllt wirds ja noch was. Dann wegen Uldum, wie schon einige Poster vor mir sagten wird es wahrscheinlich mit dem nächsten addon kommen. Es gab ma ne Liste im inet wo 7addons drauf geschrieben waren, als erstens Scherbenwelt danach Nordend und dann Hyjal!!! es wurde zwar gesagt, sie wäre nicht von Blizz( es hatte en Blizmitarbeiter ins inet gestellt) aber bin mir da nicht sicher, da ja schon 2addons stimmen und das war noch vor dem Pechschwingenhort patch.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (8. März 2009)

Asikiller schrieb:


> Also, an die Leute die wissen wollen wegen grim batol, vllt wurde es schon gesagt hab nit alle 75 seiten gelesen, dort wurde früher alexstraza von den dunkeleisenzwergen festgehalten und von DEATHWING, viele vermuten (darüber gibts auch en thread) das dort Todesschwinge sich versteckt weil wer würde todesschwinge bei seinen feinden suchen. Denn wie wir ja in nordend am der Pforte des Zorn sehen is alexstraza wieder da denn sie wurde befreit und dort hausen wie in grim batol die bronzebart zwerge und geschichtlich sogar Drachen. Wegen den Aspekten allgemein nozdurmu sitzt nicht in ner Zeitsphäre fest und is gaga, er bekämpft die ewigen verderber kommt auch in ein paar quests in drachenöde beim schrein der bronzedrachen. Ysera, die Träumerin, sitzt wie viele Erzdruiden und auch Cenarius und Furion in einem Alptraum fest(ich nehm mal an man wird ihnenn vllt helfen können). Wegen Hyjal es war mal als instanz geplant, doch dann kam hdz3!!!! Weswegen ich nicht Glaube das es nochma kommt aber vllt wirds ja noch was. Dann wegen Uldum, wie schon einige Poster vor mir sagten wird es wahrscheinlich mit dem nächsten addon kommen. Es gab ma ne Liste im inet wo 7addons drauf geschrieben waren, als erstens Scherbenwelt danach Nordend und dann Hyjal!!! es wurde zwar gesagt, sie wäre nicht von Blizz( es hatte en Blizmitarbeiter ins inet gestellt) aber bin mir da nicht sicher, da ja schon 2addons stimmen und das war noch vor dem Pechschwingenhort patch.




Uiuiui ganz ruhig brauner.^^  Ja das mit der liste ist schon eigenartig aber vielleicht richtet Blizz sich jetzt auch einfach nach der Liste.Man weiß es nicht. Ich bin letztens mal nach Quel'Thalas geschwommen und so aber der Mitte der Geisterlande ist ne Insel mit zwei alten Elfengebäuden. Mehr fällt mir grad nicht mehr ein. *grübel*


----------



## Balord (8. März 2009)

Ich hab eben auf der Insel Alcaz in den Düstermarschen (wo früher auch der könig von Sturmwind stand) einen mob namens Dr Weavil gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hatt über 300k Life und verwandelt einen nach kurzer Zeit für 2 Minuten in einen seiner Helfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habs bisher dadurhc noch nicht geschafft ihn zu töten, vielleicht klappts ja mit einem Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. März 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Ich hab eben auf der Insel Alcaz in den Düstermarschen (wo früher auch der könig von Sturmwind stand) einen mob namens Dr Weavil gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


war für die aq questreihe, man brauchte früher nen raid für den


----------



## Ratzefratze (8. März 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> GM Island ist auf der Karte definitiv nicht zu finden. Das sind Teldrassil (Kalidar), Azur- und Blutmythos Insel, dann bei Mahlstrom Tel'Abim und Zandalar, sowie westlich von BB die zwei bereits erwähnten Inseln.




Zwar ist die GM Insel nicht auf der Karte eingezeichnet (warum auch, gibt ya auch net in wcIII oder so ne GM insel die nen Inhalt hat)
Jedoch befindet Sie sich im nordwesten von Teldrassil!
Das ist so, und bleibt so!


----------



## Crosis (8. März 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Ich hab eben auf der Insel Alcaz in den Düstermarschen (wo früher auch der könig von Sturmwind stand) einen mob namens Dr Weavil gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


als hexer easy solo zu killn der versucht immer den höchsten in der aggroliste zu verwandeln-->leerwandler ist ein demon und er kann nur humanoide verwandeln wie es mir scheint zumindest hab ich gut 10mins mit ihm gekämpft weil ich nicht mehr als dots machen durfte sonst hätte ich die aggro gehabt und das wärs dann gewesen^^


----------



## Rhokan (8. März 2009)

> Wegen den Aspekten allgemein nozdurmu sitzt nicht in ner Zeitsphäre fest und is gaga, er bekämpft die ewigen verderber kommt auch in ein paar quests in drachenöde beim schrein der bronzedrachen.



Wurde nicht irgendwo mal gespoilt das Nozdormu selbst Anführer des Zeitlosen Drachenschwarms ist? Die Quests in der Drachenöde lassen das ganze auch vermuten, da der gute eigentlich keinen Grund hat da aufzutauchen.


----------



## pennymarkt (8. März 2009)

beim Vorgebirge des Hügellandes gibt es doch so eine Insel mit lauter Elitemobs. Oder in den Pestländern ist ja auch eine Burg mit den Scharlachroten Leuten(Tyrs Hand glaub ich). Gab es für die beiden Orte auch Quests?


----------



## Sûmy (8. März 2009)

pennymarkt schrieb:


> beim Vorgebirge des Hügellandes gibt es doch so eine Insel mit lauter Elitemobs. Oder in den Pestländern ist ja auch eine Burg mit den Scharlachroten Leuten(Tyrs Hand glaub ich). Gab es für die beiden Orte auch Quests?



Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. März 2009)

pennymarkt schrieb:


> beim Vorgebirge des Hügellandes gibt es doch so eine Insel mit lauter Elitemobs. Oder in den Pestländern ist ja auch eine Burg mit den Scharlachroten Leuten(Tyrs Hand glaub ich). Gab es für die beiden Orte auch Quests?



tyrs hand (oder so) musste man damals in verkleidung hin. angefangen hatte die quest glaube ich mit dem scharlachroten kurier (ausserdem droppt da das rezept für die verzauberung kreuzfahrer). die insel beim vorgebirge des hügellandes wurde wohl in verbidung mit einer paladin quest gebraucht.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

da wurde ja einiges geschrieben ^^

also unter sw, og, und old if gehen nach wie vor wie auch unter den kral von ratzhofen - da war ich gestern
man muss nur etwas andere wege einschlagen ;-)

die gm-insel ist mit 100% nicht mehr auf unserer karte, diese wurde entfernt, denn ich hab mir die komplette
nordwestliche ecke von kalimdor angesehen und nur ein fehlendes teil der karte entdeckt, welches ein riesiges
rechteck war.

dort vermute ich mal war die gm-insel und diese wurde auf einen anderen server gepackt.

zu den inseln, westlich von bb kam ich noch nicht - werde dies aber baldigst nachholen, wobei ich eher auf einen
privatserver tippe, da ich denke, dass diese inseln auf einem eigenen server gepackt wurden/werden

wie auch die insel östlich von theramore, da war ich auch schon laut karte, doch war ich am ende der welt und keine
insel war zu sehen

siehe hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



position auf der karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß

brandolf


----------



## Kronas (8. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> da wurde ja einiges geschrieben ^^
> 
> ...


jop endless stripe ist lustig
aber wie hast du die kamera da raus bekommen? bei mir ist da ne unsichtbare wand


----------



## Albertado (8. März 2009)

Asikiller schrieb:


> @Sapper dein Tor gehört zu holzschlundfeste die hat 4eingänge aber nur 3 sind offen



Da frage ich mich ein bisschen wie gross die Holzschlundfeste dann wäre....wenn der zugängliche teil ja zwischen Teufelswald/Winterquell ist und der "Haupteingang" aber in Azshara ca. 8km und 1500 Höhendifferenz entfernt


----------



## SirCotare (8. März 2009)

Albertado schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich ein bisschen wie gross die Holzschlundfeste dann wäre....wenn der zugängliche teil ja zwischen Teufelswald/Winterquell ist und der "Haupteingang" aber in Azshara ca. 8km und 1500 Höhendifferenz entfernt



Der gesamte Berg Hyjal ist eigentlich zurchzogen von einem gewaltigen Höhlensystem. Ein Teil davon ist die Holzschlundfeste. Das was wir in WoW zur Zeit sehen ist nur ein winziges Bruchstück des Ganzen.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. März 2009)

Brandolf eine frage an dich wie schaffst du es trotz raids etc. jeden tag was neues zu entdecken?^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. März 2009)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> Brandolf eine frage an dich wie schaffst du es trotz raids etc. jeden tag was neues zu entdecken?^^



ganz einfach, ich raide nicht so viel, da ich kaum vor 22 uhr spiele
die meisten raids gehen gegen 19 uhr los

daher habe ich andere ziele in wow gefunden, wie das exploren


zur kameraeinstellung - also ich hatte keine probleme dort im eck - konnte auch in die tiefe blicken usw..


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (8. März 2009)

K danke für die schnelle antwort^^(was is eig mit b1ubb is der banned oder so?)


----------



## Ratzefratze (8. März 2009)

>.< Die GM insel ist oben rechts in der Ecke!
Und überall findet man "herausgeschnittene Rechtecke"!
Die GM Insel kann man NICHT betreten!!!
Egal was Ihr sagt!Sie ist abgeschnitten, durch den freien laaaaaaangen Raum!
Wenn Ihr die Map auf  Kalimdor öffnet, würde die GM Insel garnicht mehr auf der Karte drauf seinsoweit oben in der Ecke ist die!

Es gibt sowas wie dem MapViwerer .. . 
>.<
wäre auch bissl doof oben rechts in die ecke schwimmen und da is die GM insel >.< uiuiui


----------



## Kronas (8. März 2009)

Ratzefratze schrieb:


> >.< Die GM insel ist oben rechts in der Ecke!
> Und überall findet man "herausgeschnittene Rechtecke"!
> Die GM Insel kann man NICHT betreten!!!
> Egal was Ihr sagt!Sie ist abgeschnitten, durch den freien laaaaaaangen Raum!
> ...


oben links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (8. März 2009)

> die gm-insel ist mit 100% nicht mehr auf unserer karte, diese wurde entfernt, denn ich hab mir die komplette
> nordwestliche ecke von kalimdor angesehen und nur ein fehlendes teil der karte entdeckt, welches ein riesiges
> rechteck war.



Sie ist noch da, im Map Viewer kann man sie angucken.


----------



## Manaori (8. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Sie ist noch da, im Map Viewer kann man sie angucken.



Also, meines Wissens nach wurde die völlig von den öffentlichen Servern entfernt, was das fehlende Rechteck erklärt, dass an der Stelle, an der sie früher war, zu sehen ist..


----------



## SirCotare (9. März 2009)

Ich tipp mal drauf, dass die GM Insel genauso wie Designerinsel und co. instanziert wurde. Ist ja schliesslich das einfachste, wenn mans einfach rausschneidet und in ne neue Karte packt. Damit liegts nicht mehr am normalen Worldserver und man muss sich auch keine Gedanken mehr über Spieler machen, die dort rumgeistern.

Im WoWMapViewer kann man das natürlich alles begutachten, da ja die Karten noch in den Gamefiles sind. Live begehen geht nur nicht mehr.


----------



## Schiddy (9. März 2009)

ich kenn da auch noch was
in winterspring ist ganz am ende ein höhlenwirrwar da steht auch ein reagenzienhändler.
in der gegend sind viele elite.
wenn man durch die höhlen geht ist in der letzten höhle ein inieingang den man nicht benutzen kann.


----------



## Der Germane (9. März 2009)

Schiddy schrieb:


> ich kenn da auch noch was
> in winterspring ist ganz am ende ein höhlenwirrwar da steht auch ein reagenzienhändler.
> in der gegend sind viele elite.
> wenn man durch die höhlen geht ist in der letzten höhle ein inieingang den man nicht benutzen kann.



Hyal Eingang !


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. März 2009)

nix hyjal-eingang

nur ein instanziertes fester, das den blick nach ein klein wenig hyjal freigibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sollte die spieler in spannung halten was da kommen mag - hat sie ja auch und
auch noch heut ist es spannend, obwohl jeder die vergangenheit besuchen kann

ach ja

das flugzeug auf dem höchsten berg in hyjal ist auch schon in der vergangenheit
verlassen dort droben

nicht nur in der gegenwart




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. März 2009)

hmm - nun frage ich mal etwas

in der todesritterquestreihe gibt es ja einen endkampf bevor sich die fraktion schwarze klinge bildet

da wird u.a. von etwas geheimnissvollen und mächtigen gesprochen, was sich unter der kapelle des lichtes
befinden soll.

kann mir einer sagen was das ist?

haufenweise nicht ruhender seelen, die dem licht seine kraft geben?

oder vielleicht sogar ein gruftlabyrinth in das man vielleicht durch ein loch fallen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Nuggels (9. März 2009)

wo haben die das denn gesagt am anfang oder am ende??


----------



## Dabow (9. März 2009)

@ T Ersteller ! Sehr toll gemacht ... danke fürs Posten, ich habe es gerne gelesen


----------



## Tabulon (9. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> nix hyjal-eingang
> 
> nur ein instanziertes fester, das den blick nach ein klein wenig hyjal freigibt
> 
> ...



Roflmao, was soll denn das Flugzeug da xD


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Roflmao, was soll denn das Flugzeug da xD



ein noch nicht gelöstest rätsel


----------



## Maltztrunk (9. März 2009)

ich denke unter der kappelle ist ne gruft oder so oder?


----------



## Nirvana  ! (9. März 2009)

Das Thema ist mal ein sehr spannendes... und old if ist der kleine übergang wo zwerge gegen trolle kämpfen (dun morogh)... dort ist der eingang zu old if ich glaub der wurde aber verschlossen


----------



## P-bibi (9. März 2009)

Ein Freund von mir ist mal mit einem Bug in Old If rein gekommen. Was er gesehen hat war erstaunlich, wie ich finde. Da waren 2 GM's die gekämpft haben gegen Monster , die ich nie zuvor gesehen habe. Vielleicht neue Monster die dort getestet werden?


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir ist mal mit einem Bug in Old If rein gekommen. Was er gesehen hat war erstaunlich, wie ich finde. Da waren 2 GM's die gekämpft haben gegen Monster , die ich nie zuvor gesehen habe. Vielleicht neue Monster die dort getestet werden?


auf welchem pserver lebst du denn?


----------



## Nirvana  ! (9. März 2009)

man kommt nicht nach old if und in old if ist auch alles leer ^^also weder mobs händler spieler gms oder sonst was und die gm insel existiert immer noch nur das sie jetzt an einem anderen punkt ist


----------



## Valkron (9. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> auf welchem pserver lebst du denn?



Lol auf welchem pserver lebst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übelst gedisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuggels (9. März 2009)

wieso soll man nicht nach old if kommen? chopper  fahrer können da  hin und mit paar bugs geht das auch wieder...


----------



## mumba (9. März 2009)

wie kommen chopperfahrer denn dahin?


----------



## Nuggels (9. März 2009)

an die wand stellen so das du nach links springst  wenn du absitzt und dann  biste eigentlich schon drinne


----------



## Rhokan (9. März 2009)

> an die wand stellen so das du nach links springst wenn du absitzt und dann biste eigentlich schon drinne



Es gibt meines Wissens nach zwei mögliche Punkte, der eine ist das Tor im Thronsaal und der andere ist rechts neben dem Durchgang vom AH zur großen Schmiede, kurz nach diesem "Tunnel"


----------



## Nuggels (9. März 2009)

stimmt halt die alten eingänge die man früher benutzten konnte


----------



## mumba (9. März 2009)

jo funzt...
wo kann man sich denn noch überall reinbuggen mit der chopper?


----------



## Nuggels (9. März 2009)

z.B  bei sw  die eine turminsel bei den kanälen genau so wie old if halt


----------



## Rhokan (9. März 2009)

Nice, muss mir das Ding mal zusammen farmen....


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. März 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir ist mal mit einem Bug in Old If rein gekommen. Was er gesehen hat war erstaunlich, wie ich finde. Da waren 2 GM's die gekämpft haben gegen Monster , die ich nie zuvor gesehen habe. Vielleicht neue Monster die dort getestet werden?



ähm kurze frage - was für schlechtes mojo hat denn dein char geraucht, dass er dir solch bilder 
an den bildschirm bringt - es sind zwar kristalle dort aber solch eine wirkung hatte die noch nie auf mich 

^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (10. März 2009)

kommt man mit dem Chopper eigentlich aus der "Blase" am Anfang vom BG Auge des Sturms?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (10. März 2009)

sircotare ne kommt man nit mehr man konnte sich früher mal durchblinzeln nach 2monaten wenn man sich durchblintzeln wollte disconnect ^^ ich schätz mal so is das dann auch mim chopper


----------



## Da Vid (10. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Nice, muss mir das Ding mal zusammen farmen....



glaube nicht das die gm´s das so toll finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

Da schrieb:


> glaube nicht das die gm´s das so toll finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du auf seiten der gms bist hast du hier nichts zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (10. März 2009)

Da schrieb:


> glaube nicht das die gm´s das so toll finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann machen sie mal was anderes als auf ihrer Insel rumgammeln und Makros spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. März 2009)

> glaube nicht das die gm´s das so toll finden wink.gif



GMs kümmert es sowas von garnicht ob man exploitet oder nicht. Ich bin mal beim exploiten in ein Loch gefallen und konnte nichtraus, nicht casten und somit auch nicht freisetzen oder den Ruhestein benutzen und weil ich zu faul war nen Hexer nach nem Port anzubetteln oder mich fürs BG anmelden zu lassen hab ich nen GM angeschrieben. Das einzige was er gesagt hat war, dass ich doch lieber auf den richtigen Wegen bleiben sollte, er hat sich sogar zu mir her geportet.

Da das Ganze schon ein bisschen dreist war, habe ich mir es verkniffen ihm danach noch zu sagen das er doch bitte im /s-Channel nicht OOC schreiben sollte (spiele auf nem RP-PVP Server).


edit: hey unser schöner und hilfreicher Thread hat mittlererweile 400.000 Views und 1.500 Beiträge, wieso ist der eigentlich nich Sticky?


----------



## Nuggels (10. März 2009)

naja  irgentwie schon sonst würden sie bei dem Hyjal eingang  kein tor das mman nicht durch bekommt und wenn man  doch rein kommt  ein debuff bekommen das du  zum ruhestein geportet wird und sofort nen  ticket offen ist^^


----------



## Der Germane (10. März 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> kommt man mit dem Chopper eigentlich aus der "Blase" am Anfang vom BG Auge des Sturms?




Wegen so nem sch*** wurde Walljumpen doch generft .(halt im Av)
und wenn ich wieder was falsche sage kann mich ja Brandolf verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Germane

Edit:





Rhokan schrieb:


> edit: hey unser schöner und hilfreicher Thread hat mittlererweile 400.000 Views und 1.500 Beiträge, wieso ist der eigentlich nich Sticky?



Gute frage ......


----------



## komat (10. März 2009)

so ich meld mich jetz auch mal mit paar sachen zu wort
1. es gibt noch immer möglichkeiten und wege in jedem bg früher aus der startposition zu kommen, allerdings wird man instant zurückgeportet, gut kann man sich das im ws anschauen wenn man vor start links unten zum zaun geht, da wurde schon die "portlinie" gezogen
2. die gm insel ist noch IMMER auf dem kalimdor server, wie auch bei den bgs gibt es möglichkeiten und wege da noch immer hinzukommen, war der vor etwa 2 wochen mal wieder 
3. ich habe KEINE hacks/3. programme oder sonstiges benutzt und ich spiele NICHT auf einem pserver

mfg komat


----------



## komat (10. März 2009)

hier noch paar bilder als beweis
http://img13.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=61742585.jpg
siehe erstes bild unten links
achja die gm box kann man auch noch erreichen, bilder folgen morgen, grad zu müde die zu suchen..


----------



## komat (10. März 2009)

hier noch paar bilder als beweis
http://img13.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=61742585.jpg
siehe erstes bild unten links
achja die gm box kann man auch noch erreichen, bilder folgen morgen, grad zu müde die zu suchen..


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (11. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wegen so nem sch*** wurde Walljumpen doch generft .(halt im Av)
> und wenn ich wieder was falsche sage kann mich ja Brandolf verbessern
> 
> 
> ...




du musst immer wieder in offene wunden bohren wie ^^

wenn ich an den walljump von früher denke und jetzt - auuuu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (11. März 2009)

komat schrieb:


> hier noch paar bilder als beweis
> http://img13.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=61742585.jpg
> siehe erstes bild unten links
> achja die gm box kann man auch noch erreichen, bilder folgen morgen, grad zu müde die zu suchen..


Dann sag uns doch mal WIE? ^^


----------



## SirCotare (11. März 2009)

Musste grade schmerzhalf feststellen, das "Anregen" bei Erschöpfung nicht wirkt ^^ Soviel zu gemütlich weiterheilen ^^


----------



## Der Germane (11. März 2009)

komat schrieb:


> hier noch paar bilder als beweis
> http://img13.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=61742585.jpg
> siehe erstes bild unten links
> achja die gm box kann man auch noch erreichen, bilder folgen morgen, grad zu müde die zu suchen..




Ähm mit nem Krieger ôO ohne heal sry das glaub ich dir nicht das sieht eher aus wien 3.Programm......


@Brandolf

Don't worry be happy !


----------



## komat (11. März 2009)

hier noch die gm box

http://img13.imageshack.us/content.php?pag...amp;via=mupload

ich versiche das ganze ist OHNE 3. programme etc gemacht, auf wunsch kann ich euch auch da nen char vonnem test acc hinpacken, sollt noch immer gehen


----------



## Der Germane (11. März 2009)

komat schrieb:


> hier noch die gm box
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/content.php?pag...amp;via=mupload
> 
> ich versiche das ganze ist OHNE 3. programme etc gemacht, auf wunsch kann ich euch auch da nen char vonnem test acc hinpacken, sollt noch immer gehen




Ich will keinen Char da will ne Anleitung sonst glaub ichs nicht .........


----------



## jolk (11. März 2009)

@komat wieso hat denn deine nachtelfe erst silbernes und dann grünes haar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

achja und kann mir mal wer erklären, was diese "Gm-Box" eigentlich ist?


----------



## Der Germane (11. März 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> @komat wieso hat denn deine nachtelfe erst silbernes und dann grünes haar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zur GM-Box sag ich nix sonst verbessert mich Brandolf wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MMOchamp (11. März 2009)

Ich war da auch schon oO ist aber halt  zu BC Zeiten gewesen / sign es geht ohne 3. Programm


----------



## komat (11. März 2009)

so, wegen dem silbernem/grünen haar, ich war da öfters, sind beides verschiedene chars, hab die genommen weil ich die grad gefunden hab
zur gm box, ich hab ka wofür die benutzt wird oder so, sie befindet sich aber unter diesem berg auf der gm insel , man muss durch den boden fallen um da hinzukommen

ne anleitung gibts von mir nich, will den fun am exploiten nicht nehmen (:


----------



## Misaro (11. März 2009)

komat schrieb:


> ne anleitung gibts von mir nich, will den fun am exploiten nicht nehmen (:



Da haben wirs... Du kannst es gar nicht erklären. Und sowieso wie willst du unter die Welt kommen? Ohne den Feuerstuhl / Bier des Monats etc? Und auch 99% sicher bin ich mir dass du schwimen musst und nach ner Zeit an erschöpfung stirbst, ausser du heilst dich..
Da is was faul.


----------



## Waldschurke (11. März 2009)

komat schrieb:


> so ich meld mich jetz auch mal mit paar sachen zu wort
> 1. es gibt noch immer möglichkeiten und wege in jedem bg früher aus der startposition zu kommen, allerdings wird man instant zurückgeportet, gut kann man sich das im ws anschauen wenn man vor start links unten zum zaun geht, da wurde schon die "portlinie" gezogen
> 2. die gm insel ist noch IMMER auf dem kalimdor server, wie auch bei den bgs gibt es möglichkeiten und wege da noch immer hinzukommen, war der vor etwa 2 wochen mal wieder
> 3. ich habe KEINE hacks/3. programme oder sonstiges benutzt und ich spiele NICHT auf einem pserver
> ...



Als ich mal vor langer zeit mit meinem 19 kriegerlein pvp war da passierte was besonderes ich loggte damals auf dem bg aus ich glaube mit spiel verlassen...
Am nächsten Tag loggte ich mich wieder und siehe da ich war im BG ??? Meine Kollegen waren aber noch hinter den Verschlossenen Türen... und ich :-) lauf in die Ally base und schreib im /sf seht mal wo ich bin und kurz danach als die Allys rausstürmnten sprang ich hinunter und ergatterte mir die flagge alle natürlich verwirrt WTF und wie hast denn das gemacht stand nurnoch im chat leider war der spass kurz und die allys schlugen mich kurz und klein mit meinen mickrigen 2000hp...
und ports sind soviel ich weis nur lienien wenn mann diese überschreitet wird mann zurückgeportet aber wenn mann schon an ner anderen position gewesen ist dann net... Bei ZF sieht mann das ganz toll...


----------



## Rhokan (11. März 2009)

Zur GM Insel kann man es nur mit 3 Party Software schaffen, anders ist es nicht möglich dieses riesige Nichts zu überqueren.


----------



## komat (11. März 2009)

wie schon gesagt, es gibt wege und möglichkeiten ohne 3.programme/hacks usw das zu machen, wers mit nicht glauben will solls lassen


----------



## Deadhunt (11. März 2009)

Es erscheint mir unwahrscheinlich das du da auf normale Art und Weise hingekommen bist,
denn wenn jemand dort wäre,
der würde doch nicht so einen Satz bringen : "Ich sags nicht, will den Spaß nicht verderben."

SEHR UNWAHRSCHEINLICH! (Ausrufezeichen)


----------



## komat (11. März 2009)

wenn ich es sagen würd wäre es vll inner woche schon gefixt


----------



## Arnorns (11. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hmm - nun frage ich mal etwas
> 
> in der todesritterquestreihe gibt es ja einen endkampf bevor sich die fraktion schwarze klinge bildet
> 
> ...




das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, hab dann mal en bissl im freundes/gildenkreis nachgefragt

an antworten kam: alter gott (bzw ein stück eines solchen), irgendein lichtwesen, urdrache, titan, hogger, magisches artefakt


----------



## Mozee (11. März 2009)

Revealed in the fourth and final volume of the World of Warcraft: Ashbringer comic mini-series, Dust to Dust, is the truth about what is buried beneath Light's Hope chapel. Lord Maxwell Tyrosus takes Darion Mograine to the catacombs beneath and tells him the story of how, during Arthas's rampage through Lordaeron, Tyrosus and a few others were chosen for the secret task of unearthing the bodies of a thousand fallen heroes of the Light and bringing them to Light's Hope Chapel. It is here they were interred once more in sacred ground. This was done to protect the honored dead from being raised as nothing more than cogs in the Lich King's undead army. 

During the battle that followed, Darion ran the Ashbringer through his own body as a final act of faith and love to free his father's soul. The spirits of those thousand heroes brought forth a reckoning against the Scourge then, decimating the undead ranks surrounding the troops of the Argent Dawn. Unfortunately, the price for Alexandros Mograine's soul was high--the soul of his only remaining son, Darion Mograine. 

das liegt unten dran^^ und darion hat selbstmord gemacht damit sein vater ruhe hat wenn ich das verstehe?^^ also sollte man dort unten auch ashbringer reinigen können oda selbst mord ist nicht sehr heilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (11. März 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Revealed in the fourth and final volume of the World of Warcraft: Ashbringer comic mini-series, Dust to Dust, is the truth about what is buried beneath Light's Hope chapel. Lord Maxwell Tyrosus takes Darion Mograine to the catacombs beneath and tells him the story of how, during Arthas's rampage through Lordaeron, Tyrosus and a few others were chosen for the secret task of unearthing the bodies of a thousand fallen heroes of the Light and bringing them to Light's Hope Chapel. It is here they were interred once more in sacred ground. This was done to protect the honored dead from being raised as nothing more than cogs in the Lich King's undead army.
> 
> During the battle that followed, Darion ran the Ashbringer through his own body as a final act of faith and love to free his father's soul. The spirits of those thousand heroes brought forth a reckoning against the Scourge then, decimating the undead ranks surrounding the troops of the Argent Dawn. Unfortunately, the price for Alexandros Mograine's soul was high--the soul of his only remaining son, Darion Mograine.
> 
> ...




ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das alles sein kann, immerhin warnt tirion ja davor, und die leichen ein paar gefallener helden, die nur deshalb da liegen damit sie nicht wieder auferstehn... naja


----------



## Part v. Durotan (11. März 2009)

damals zur guten alten wow 1.X - zeit hab ich mich an den oberen rand der rechten wand in aq40 gebugt, jedoch bin ich kurz vorm schluss runtergefalln..
seitdem blizz den walljump generft hat ists mir jedoch nicht mehr möglich höher als max 3-4 jumps in folge zu kommen, deshalb leider kein screenie -.-


----------



## Waldschurke (11. März 2009)

komat schrieb:


> wenn ich es sagen würd wäre es vll inner woche schon gefixt


Falsch hier lesens nur wir und 2. Blizz intressiert das n scheiss 3.Es werden sowiso net alle machen und Der Flughafen bei If ist auch überall bekannt sowie old if und kein Gm hat was gemacht...


----------



## Mozee (11. März 2009)

Und der lichking nimmt doch die seele von mograins vater odr heisst das nicht ds lichking geschwächt wird weil mograins vater heilig ist? ich vergiss immer sein name alexandros mograin odr so^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. März 2009)

also wegen der gm-insel

das werde ich heut' abend lösen

denn ich habe es endlich geschafft ich habe den erschöpfungbalken 
besiegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch kann ich nach der gestrigen 25min reise durch das erschöpfungsgebiet
östlich von theramore bis hoch in die gebiete von winterspring bestätigen,
dieser kleine landstreifen am östlichen ende der kalimdorspielwelr wurde entfernt, wie auch
die netten kleinen löcher im wasser.

die reise geht weiter - heut' abend und ich denke, dass ich genug zeit haben werde um die 
spielkarte kalimdor bis ans nordöstliche und dann bis ins nordwestliche ende zu untersuchen

somit hat die zeit des richtigen wasserexploren für mich begonnen


und wiedermal habe ich durch eine fehlverzauberung ca. 150g in den staub gesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß

brandolf


----------



## MMOchamp (12. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also wegen der gm-insel
> 
> das werde ich heut' abend lösen
> 
> ...





Brandolf ich werd mal testen^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. März 2009)

MMOchamp schrieb:


> Brandolf ich werd mal testen^^




wen - mich willst du testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MMOchamp (12. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> wen - mich willst du testen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD nein ich hab da was herausgefunden heute abend test ichs mal^^


----------



## Animos93 (12. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also wegen der gm-insel
> 
> das werde ich heut' abend lösen
> 
> ...



Also ich hab das auchmal gemacht aber nichts tolles gefundenXD Auf festen Boden bzw. in den bergen gibt es viel coolere Sachen die aber meistens schon entdeckt wurde... das trolldorf wo alle tanzen, die höhle in dun morgh wo man angeblich in silithus ist. in elwynforest in den bergen wo man blumen angeln kann und noch vieles mehr


----------



## Misaro (12. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> denn ich habe es endlich geschafft ich habe den erschöpfungbalken
> besiegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Argh.. Die ganze zeit jetzt darüber nachgedacht und hab immer noch keine ahnung wie du das machst. Verzauberung? Oder von welcher fehlverzauberung sprichst du? ^^ Könntest du mir bitte erklären wie man sich gegen den erschöpfungsbalken schlägt? :<
würde mir sehr helfen! :/
edit: ahhh jetzt, evt mitm Chopper & Wasserwandeln oder trank?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Argh.. Die ganze zeit jetzt darüber nachgedacht und hab immer noch keine ahnung wie du das machst. Verzauberung? Oder von welcher fehlverzauberung sprichst du? ^^ Könntest du mir bitte erklären wie man sich gegen den erschöpfungsbalken schlägt? :<
> würde mir sehr helfen! :/
> edit: ahhh jetzt, evt mitm Chopper & Wasserwandeln oder trank?



hab dir eine pm gesendet, die fehlverzauberung war - dass ich eine 2h waffe verzauberte und mich dann wunderte
warum ich keinen schild dazu tragen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so musste ich nochmal eine 1h waffe verzaubern

gold muss fliessen


----------



## MMOchamp (12. März 2009)

Mist da hat mich wohl jmnd gesehen..
Ich war gerade in der nähe des Maelstroms und dann?
Eine Nachricht: Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen!
Ich komm rein und steh mitten in OG.
Egal more Infos folgen in der Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aso Brandolf wie hast du das mit dem Erschöpfungsbalken gemacht?
Ich spiel nen Dudu und dank eines kleinen Fehler lief es ganz gut aber muss mehr üben


----------



## Explorian (12. März 2009)

Ich lese seit geraumer Zeit hier mit und habe mich jetzt sogar überwunden mich anzumelden. Eigentlich nur wegen diesen Thema. Die meisten der genannten Orte kenne ich von Gm Insel mal abgesehen. 

Besonders von Brandolf und den Germanen hätte ich gerne ein paar Tips zu Orten wo ich noch nicht selbst hingekommen bin.

- Bengaltigerhöhle - habe ich richtig gelesen das es dort einen neuen Weg hin gibt? Wenn ja wo beginnt er?

- SoS Schriftzüge sind mir bekannt aber ich war noch nicht dort. ich könnte da Tips fürs Steinkrallengebirge aber auch zu Grim Batol gebrauchen.

- Erschöpfungsbalken überwinden? Da möchte ich gerne mehr drüber wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine brennensten Wissenslücken, auf die anderen Dinge die auch noch nicht so passen werde ich selbst kommen mit der Zeit. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir dazu etwas schreiben könntet. Ich werde in jeden Fall dieses Thema weiter mit Begeisterung verfolgen.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. März 2009)

neue info

doch nicht alle grünstreifen entfernt, hab sogar einen neuen entdeckt

bei 69,28 kalimdorkarte ist einer ... geht bis 65,26

muss weiter schwimmen

21.56 uhr nordöstlichstes ende erreicht - auf der übersichtskarte liegt es genau zwischen
der boranischen tundra und der insel mit dem nexus :-))

bis dann


----------



## Jurrasic (12. März 2009)

Huhu,
ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen (nach 20 Seiten war für mich Schluss)^^.

Also nach Old If kommt man immer noch, vorhin ausprobiert. Finds aber bissel schwer weil hinter der tür noch eine unsichtbare Wand ist. Als Hunter musst du zur gleichen Zeit dein Pet übernehmen wenns reinläuft. Knapp30min für einmal gebraucht...gleich Screens gemacht. Hihi....

Zum erschöpfungsbalken überwinden hätt ich gerne auch mehr informationen (plz per pm)


----------



## Jurrasic (12. März 2009)

Kurzer Edit.
Man kommt noch unter sw wenn man einen langen weg geht, von If aus....muss halt ein Priest/Mage da sein für langsamer Fall...man läuft einfach die Bergkette entlang bis zur Sengenden Schlucht/Brennende Steppe man sieht da eigentlich nichts nur brauner Boden der immer Tiefer geht (Deshalb Priester/Mage).....einfach immer weiterlaufen und ihr seit unter Sw. Nach jedem berg sprung würde ich emphelen sich zu stärken (Heiltrank,food) sonst stirbt man recht schnell.

Dann noch in der Inztanz Nexus. Vorm Letzen Boss (Die kleinen Pässe, 4 Stück,Nord,Süd,West,Ost) kann man an der Seite runterfalle. Ist mir mal aus langeweile passiert. Einfach auf die Kante springen.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. März 2009)

Jurrasic schrieb:


> Kurzer Edit.
> Man kommt noch unter sw wenn man einen langen weg geht, von If aus....muss halt ein Priest/Mage da sein für langsamer Fall...man läuft einfach die Bergkette entlang bis zur Sengenden Schlucht/Brennende Steppe man sieht da eigentlich nichts nur brauner Boden der immer Tiefer geht (Deshalb Priester/Mage).....einfach immer weiterlaufen und ihr seit unter Sw. Nach jedem berg sprung würde ich emphelen sich zu stärken (Heiltrank,food) sonst stirbt man recht schnell.
> 
> Dann noch in der Inztanz Nexus. Vorm Letzen Boss (Die kleinen Pässe, 4 Stück,Nord,Süd,West,Ost) kann man an der Seite runterfalle. Ist mir mal aus langeweile passiert. Einfach auf die Kante springen.



also ich gehe immer durchs 2. verlies und springe ins freie 
 ^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (12. März 2009)

kann man mir pls mal n paar infos geben wie man den erschöpfungsbalken überwindet?? wollte ich schon immer mal machen^^


----------



## Cypress2308 (12. März 2009)

das mit dem erschöpfungsbalken würde mich ja auch mal interessieren^^

ne pm wäre nice^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (13. März 2009)

also ihr gm-insel besucher - angeblich noch immer auf einem live-server

ich habe gestern die komplette nord östliche - nordwestliche karte von kalimdor
erkundet und nicht aber wirklich nichts gefunden - bis auf 2 kleine punkte die auch tief unten
im meer nichts besonderes zeigten.

und einen landstreifen im nordosten fand ich

ich bin kartografisch bis zum nexus und den draeneistartinseln geschwommen (übersichtskarte
mit allen 3 kontinenten)

nach meinen infos war die gm-insel im nordwestlichen teil der kalimdorkarte

also? nun seid ihr eine antwort schuldig 


weitere berichtigung
diese komischen ecken im spielfeld sind eigenheiten die durch telsdrassil hervorgerufen wurden
anscheinend muss ein gewisser abstand - vom spielbaren spielfeld zur spielfeldgrenze eingehalten
werden


ach ja noch etwas - ich meinen schwimmstunden bekam ich laut recount ca. 60.000 schaden ab und
daher musste ich 2mal meine rüstung reparieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß

brandolf

nun geht es den rest der westlichen grenze bis in den süden zu erkunden - doch nicht heute


----------



## komat (13. März 2009)

wegen der gm insel, die befindet sich gaaaanz oben links, außerhalb der map, werde demnächst nen screenshot machen
und old if,
mit dem neuem bier des monats ist es möglich dort allein hinzukommen, einfach da wo man früher sich durchgefeart hat das bier trinken und man is drinn, ich glaub damit sollte man auch andere sachen allein machen können, karazahn gruft und sowas, werde da demnächst paar sachen testen


----------



## komat (13. März 2009)

verdammt, wie ich grad festgestallt hab wurde mein alter weg gefixxt, werde aber schaun ob ich noch irgendwo nen screenshot mit der map find bzw der position der gm insel dort


----------



## MMOchamp (13. März 2009)

Ok Brandolf hat recht!
Bin durch den Maelstrom geschwommen und hatte dort immer einen Krit. error!
Ich lass mal kurz die Repair.exe durchlaufen mal sehen vllt Klappts dann


----------



## Prättcha (13. März 2009)

Südlich vom Silberwald befindet sich auch die Halbinsel Gilneas. Das alte Königreich Gilneas entschied zur Zeit der Orkaufstände, sich abzugrenzen, indem sie den Graumarnwall bauten, der bis heute dort steht. Überlebende Flüchtlinge des Geißelausbruchs befinden sich dort und hoffen auf einlass, da man aber seit sehr langer Zeit nichts mehr von Gilneas gehört hat, befürchtet man, dass die Geißel dort bereits anheim gefallen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duchi (13. März 2009)

Ich sag mal so wenn man heal dudu ist kann man durch wenn mans richtig macht... Immer schön 3xblühndes leben drauf haben + verjüngen irgendwann wird man ja oom dan nimmt man mana Runverz Mana trank und man kann das immer wieder machen cd nur 2 min so kommt man auch weit, man darf halt kein falschen zug machen dauert auch bischen lange aber es geht.


----------



## SirCotare (13. März 2009)

Duchi schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so wenn man heal dudu ist kann man durch wenn mans richtig macht... Immer schön 3xblühndes leben drauf haben + verjüngen irgendwann wird man ja oom dan nimmt man mana Runverz Mana trank und man kann das immer wieder machen cd nur 2 min so kommt man auch weit, man darf halt kein falschen zug machen dauert auch bischen lange aber es geht.



Also potten geht? Habs mit Anregen versucht, aber das wirkt ja leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duchi (13. März 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Also potten geht? Habs mit Anregen versucht, aber das wirkt ja leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kla du kannst mana trank nehmen du musst alles genau machen, immer baum bleiben dan kannste soweit schwimmen wie du willst schön hoch halten hots nie auslaufen lassen von blühndes leben^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. März 2009)

ja die Spekulationen sind da. und jeder der Mal nachdenkt bemerkt.. das Dalaran auch nach 3 1/2 jahren Wow mal iwi zu was nutze ist...^^ ich halte auch diese Neutralen Goblinrassen für Warscheinlich.. wenn ich mir ansehe das in letzter zeit auch viele mobs (humanoide) in wow emotes gebastelt bekommen (z.b haben furbolgs jezzt auch richtige cast animationen und auch Kampfanimationen sogar (wennman durch dieses item als alli sich in einen verwandelt) tanzen und so.. ergo.. möglich das man balt als alli UND Hordler goblin und furbolg oda noch andere rassen sein kann.. z.b auch (wär langeilig) hochelfen^^ ganz einfach die guten blutelfen die aba trotzdem horde oda alli gehen^^ (jeder der sich mit warcraft auskennt) weiß ja sicher auch das alli und horde eig beide GUT sind... aba dumm^^


----------



## Der Germane (14. März 2009)

komat schrieb:


> verdammt, wie ich grad festgestallt hab wurde mein alter weg gefixxt, werde aber schaun ob ich noch irgendwo nen screenshot mit der map find bzw der position der gm insel dort




Aha da sag ich jetzt nix zu ! 


Da ich krank im Bett liege werde ich heute auch wieder auf erkundung gehen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (14. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Aha da sag ich jetzt nix zu !
> 
> 
> Da ich krank im Bett liege werde ich heute auch wieder auf erkundung gehen.




So kann man seine zeit auch nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (14. März 2009)

Ich war mal wieder in Hyjal ( Für ein paar Bruchteile einer Sekunde xD) und ich hab kurze Zeit nen Debuff abbekommen. Er hiess Niemandsland und hatte das Iconzeichen "Blizz" wie wenn eich ein GM anflüstert. Hoffentlich wird das nicht irgendwie aufgezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade, schade..


----------



## Arnorns (14. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder in Hyjal ( Für ein paar Bruchteile einer Sekunde xD) und ich hab kurze Zeit nen Debuff abbekommen. Er hiess Niemandsland und hatte das Iconzeichen "Blizz" wie wenn eich ein GM anflüstert. Hoffentlich wird das nicht irgendwie aufgezeichnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey, des is ja was ganz neues


----------



## Misaro (14. März 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> hey, des is ja was ganz neues


 Das mim Buff is neu xD


----------



## Narisa (14. März 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es auf diesen 82 schon einmal steht, aber im Vorgebirge des Hügellands ganz im Südosten der Karte findet man die Zwergenfestung "Dun Garok". 

Wenn man nun nicht die Festung betritt, sondern weiter an der Felswand läuft findet man einen abgelegenen Platz wo man ein Grabmal findet mit einem zwerg davor mit dem Namen "Rousch". Wenn man dieses Grabmal anklickt geht ein Fenster auf mit der Aufschrift "In liebendem Andenken an: Anthony Ray Stark (1961-2005)"


Hab nun eben einmal nachgegooglet und herausgefunden, dass das eine Ingame-Gedenkstätte für einen Freund eines Entwicklers ist.


----------



## Der Germane (14. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Das mim Buff is neu xD




So weit ich weiß gibts den Buff seit 2.3 oder 2.4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Narisa schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es auf diesen 82 schon einmal steht, aber im Vorgebirge des Hügellands ganz im Südosten der Karte findet man die Zwergenfestung "Dun Garok".
> 
> Wenn man nun nicht die Festung betritt, sondern weiter an der Felswand läuft findet man einen abgelegenen Platz wo man ein Grabmal findet mit einem zwerg davor mit dem Namen "Rousch". Wenn man dieses Grabmal anklickt geht ein Fenster auf mit der Aufschrift "In liebendem Andenken an: Anthony Ray Stark (1961-2005)"
> 
> ...


http://www.wowwiki.com/In_Loving_Memory
war hier vorn paar seiten


----------



## Misaro (14. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß gibts den Buff seit 2.3 oder 2.4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann sollt ich schreiben dass ich noch vor der Nerf da war :<


----------



## minosha (15. März 2009)

Das Bild mit dem Amonit-Gebäude-Ding errinnert ein wenig an die Meistergleve.
Im Anhang ein Screenshot.

[attachment=7041:WoWScrnS...9_023048.jpg]


----------



## Tabulon (15. März 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem Amonit-Gebäude-Ding errinnert ein wenig an die Meistergleve.
> Im Anhang ein Screenshot.
> 
> [attachment=7041:WoWScrnS...9_023048.jpg]



Fragt sich nur was für ein Amonit Gebäude Ding du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich letztens auch noch entdeckt habe ist, dass diese Portale die angeblich in den Smaragdgrünen Traum führen, immer an einem Baum sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Prinzip führen die Portale in einen Baum...

Edit: Is das im Anhang nun das Meistergleve oder das AMonit Gebäude xP?


----------



## Brassé (15. März 2009)

Moin,
passt zwar nicht zur alten Welt, aber hat es von euch schon jemand unter Nordend geschafft? 
Ist mir grad ausversehen passiert^^. Kann Screen posten falls jemand möchte.

Brassé


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (15. März 2009)

Hello^^

Finds ja immer lustig wie viel gedanken die leute sich um sowas machen (ich tus auch xD) ^^ ja exploiten is (war ) das aller geilste in wow. vor 2 jahre hab ich das so gut wie jeden tag gemacht . unzählige wände raufgesprugen usw.

Hyjal war auch cool damals vorallem der harte weg wo man ca 2 std walljumpen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . mich ärgert das das blizzard das gefixt hat. is doch nicht schlimm wenn die spieler das machen im gegenteil es fördert den spielspass ^^ naja was solls jedenfalls wollte ich auch noch was erzählen und zwar:

In der 70 instanz hyjal (also in hdz 3 ) kann man aus hyjal raus ^^ und zwar an 3 stellen. an der einen (achtung sehr interessant!) fällt man raus und sieht rechts von sich 2 seltsame grüne rauchwolken aufsteigen. ich bin da mal hin und hab mir das genau angesehen. angeblich konnte man vor dem fix wenn man in der richtigen welt dort hinexploitet ist durch ein sitz liegen makro in den emerald dream kommen. ob es stimmt weiß ich leider nicht ...

Najo ein cooler exploit war auch noch außerhalb der DM . die instanz befindet sich ja quasi "unterwasser" wenn man mal in dem raum wo das schiff schwimmt nach oben schaut sieht man deutlich das das ein see ist in dem man sich befindet.

Ich war mal oben . das is ziemlich kuhl da sind schwebende bäume und ein meteor feld ^^ was sich blizzard dabei gedacht hat weiß ich nicht jedenfalls richtig cool wenn man sowas findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein. 

Lg


----------



## ArN0LdInI (15. März 2009)

Funzt die Kara Gruft eigentlich noch mit nen Fahrzeug?

Ich war heute mit nen Mage da und reinsheepen konnten wir uns net,wir sind immer vom Tor abgeprallt;(


----------



## Mozee (15. März 2009)

Bobmorane-Nazjatar schrieb:


> Najo ein cooler exploit war auch noch außerhalb der DM . die instanz befindet sich ja quasi "unterwasser" wenn man mal in dem raum wo das schiff schwimmt nach oben schaut sieht man deutlich das das ein see ist in dem man sich befindet.
> 
> 
> Lg



da oberhlab von dem schiffs raum war ich auch schon sieht aus wie auf dem mond^^


----------



## Taxxor (15. März 2009)

Könnte mir einer den Weg zu dieser Krypta beschreiben bz wo das Gitter in welchem Keller sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer den Weg zu dieser Krypta beschreiben bz wo das Gitter in welchem Keller sein soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hinter kara



Mozee schrieb:


> da oberhlab von dem schiffs raum war ich auch schon sieht aus wie auf dem mond^^


geht das eigentlich heut noch? früher gings ja als magier


----------



## Mozee (15. März 2009)

Net sicher obs noch geht Hab leider keine pics mehr weil die auf meinem alten pc sind


----------



## Der Germane (15. März 2009)

ArN0LdInI schrieb:


> Funzt die Kara Gruft eigentlich noch mit nen Fahrzeug?
> 
> Ich war heute mit nen Mage da und reinsheepen konnten wir uns net,wir sind immer vom Tor abgeprallt;(




Laut Brandolf mit fear noch möglich ^^


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

mh etwas lässt mich schmunzeln
auf wowhead  gibts schon das item zu dem neuen wassermount
steht jedoch nichts von 'Nur in nordend und scherbenwelt' etc
also scheinbar auch in kalimdor und ossis benutzbar
machen die jetzt unsichtbare wände ins meer, damit man mit dem mount nicht so schnell aufs meer kann? oO

( http://ptr.wowhead.com/?spell=62087 )


----------



## Misaro (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mh etwas lässt mich schmunzeln
> auf wowhead  gibts schon das item zu dem neuen wassermount
> steht jedoch nichts von 'Nur in nordend und scherbenwelt' etc
> also scheinbar auch in kalimdor und ossis benutzbar
> ...




Och ne hoffen wirs nicht wär schade :/ wär wirklich scheisse, da man jetzt ein mittel gegen den erschöpfungsbalken gefunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur was für ein Amonit Gebäude Ding du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ka welches amobla gebäude er meint.. aba das screenshotchen^^ (lol) ist die Meistergleve im süden der.. aeh.. ich vergess imma den namen von dem gebiet da wo aubedin ist /beim eschental da... ^^


----------



## Mozee (15. März 2009)

Meinste dunkelküste^^ die meister gleve wurde glaubs von einem titan getragen und er wurde ermordet odr hat sie verlorne glaub kann mich nicht mehr so gut erinnern^^


----------



## Forgoth (15. März 2009)

Heyhey

Mich würde Unerminde interessieren... vlt en Gebiet für das neue Add On, dass ja, laut einigen Gerüchten, vielleicht dieses Jahr schon vorgestellt werden könnte auf der Blizz Com? Storymäßig gibts ja noch das eine oder andere, dass Blizz einarbeiten könnte. Kenne mich nun nicht ganz genau mit der Story bezüglich der Goblins und deren zusammenhang mit dem Schwarzen Drachenschwarm. Wir haben ja nun in Wotlk den Blauen Drachenschwarm der einem ja sehr stark auf die Pelle rückt. Den Roten, als Anführer der restlichen Drachenschwärme, sogar der schwarze Arbeitet mehr oder minder mit dem roten zusammen, den bronzenen als Wächter Zeit und irgendwie immer zurück haltend, und natürlich den Grünen, deren Anführerin ja ihren bekannten Alpttraum träumt. Der Schwarze Drachenschwarm stellt sich einem ja schon in HdZ 3 entgegen, und ebenso in HdZ 4. Noch dazu wird ja einer von ihnen, der Obsidianwächter, im Wyrmruhtempel in der Drachenöde festgehalten. Wäre also doch eine überlegung wert, ob es im neuen Addon nicht nach Undermine geht, gegen den Schwarzen Drachenschwarm?


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (15. März 2009)

Wie? Was? Wo? welches mittel gegen denn erschöpfungsbalken? sagt mal pls an^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheerana/Eredar/Allianz (15. März 2009)

Ein mittel gegen den Erschöpfungsbalken? Das würde mich aber auch mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (15. März 2009)

das mittel heisst dont erschöpf me^^ kann man jeden mittag auf der gm insel kaufen nachdem man dort hingekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne^^ würd mich auch interesieren


----------



## Manaori (15. März 2009)

Ja, das wüsste ich auch gern... dann muss ich nicht mehr auf das dumme Schiff warten, wenn ich (als hordler) nach Darnassus will x) 

Und zur Frage wegen der Krypta ein paar Posts vorher: Wir haben es versucht, weder mit Sheep noch mit Hexer fear kommt man rein. Wie es mit Bier des MOnats etc aussieht, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht, werden wir demnächst mal versuchen. Schami Frosch wäre auch noch eine Option.


----------



## Mozee (15. März 2009)

Welche krypta ist es den hab glaub darüber gelesen weiss aber net mehr welche seite^^


----------



## Manaori (15. März 2009)

Die Seiten über die krypta sind, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ab 58 ungefähr. Oder 68.. *hust*


----------



## Mozee (15. März 2009)

Also das muss ich mal gestehen eine schwere sünde^^ ich bin mal auf nem p-server gegangen um emerald dream anzuschauen echt geiler ort etewas wenig texturen^^ aber sehr schön gemacht mit vielen bäumen und einer gelben linie auf dem boden der im kreis geht sünde sünde spünde möge der wow gott mich verzeihen lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (15. März 2009)

Ich sag mal nur so viel:
Wenn ihr mehr HP reg habt als 20% müsst ihr nicht an Erschöpfung sterben.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Ich sag mal nur so viel:
> Wenn ihr mehr HP reg habt als 20% müsst ihr nicht an Erschöpfung sterben.


geht das nicht immer ein stück höher? brandolf meinte doch er bekam am ende mehr dmg als sonst


----------



## Smeal (15. März 2009)

wo bleibt brandolf *wein*


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> wo bleibt brandolf *wein*


gm hat ihn erwischt oO


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gm hat ihn erwischt oO



ähm wenn mich ein GM erwischt, dann nur weil ich ihn brauche und dann sieht es so aus, 
wenn der GM gut drauf ist....

die schwarze Katze bin ich, nachdem der GM den falschen Zauber anwendete




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier habe ich ihm bevor er zauberte geschrieben, er solle mich bitte nicht wieder in ein schwarze Katze
wie sein Kollege verwandeln ... Zack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Ergebnis hat ihn nicht so sehr gefallen, daher sahen wir beide (der GM und ich)dann so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so viel nochmal, wie sehr ich der Gefahr eines Banns ausgesetzt bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unsichtbare Wände am Meer - gibt es schon im Blutelfenstartgebiet und auf der Sonneninsel
daher sehr warscheinlich, dass dies mit den Wassermounts kommt.

P-Server ist nur was für Noobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krypta - hab ich schon länger nicht mehr probiert, aber auch da kann es schon so 10-20 sheeps dauern
ihr könnt es am besten merken ob's noch geht, wenn ihr als Sheep durch die Gitter kommt - wenn ihr da
nicht aus dem Sheep oder Fear kommt ist es halt Pech ;-)

so bin wieder am Schwimmen - bald habe ich den ganzen Kalimdorkartenrand umschwommen und werde 
noch das kleine Goblin/Gnomen- Unterwasserdorf besuchen in Tanaris

Gruß

Brandolf

Zur Erschöpfung - nur der Wille zählt ;-)

Und viel Spass beim LvL 1 Raid auf Darnassus - he he he


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. März 2009)

neuste Nachricht

also Erschöpfungsschaden und Ertrinken ist schlecht - da stirbt man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (15. März 2009)

komat schrieb:


> hier noch paar bilder als beweis
> http://img13.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=61742585.jpg
> siehe erstes bild unten links
> achja die gm box kann man auch noch erreichen, bilder folgen morgen, grad zu müde die zu suchen..



Man konnte damals auf die GM-Insel JA, aber heute nicht mehr. Und da der GM Chat erst neuerdings existiert, ist dasn Fake. Mit P-Server oder aber auch Photoshop ganz leicht machbar.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. März 2009)

so nun bin ich westlich von bb und habe den bereich
von gillijims insel entdeckt

nur dass da keine insel zu finden ist

also gute nacht ^^


----------



## minosha (16. März 2009)

Steve44880 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe das gemeint.
Finde die meistergleve und das Gebäude oder was es auch immer ist sehen sich ähnlich.


----------



## Huds (16. März 2009)

Findan schrieb:


> weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde aber... unterhalb von tanaris gibt es eine Inselkette da kommt man hin wenn man mit der schami fähigkeit übers Wasser läuft (1mal sterben Inklusive) da laufen lauter Goblins rum.. wenns schon gepostet wurde.. sry das ichs überlesen habe^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist kein geheimer Ort sondern da muss man für eine Quest sogar hin. Glaube AQ Öffnungsquest wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Am stand im wasser müsste noch ein npc sein der einen bufft das man rüber kommt.

Gruss


----------



## J3st3r (16. März 2009)

@brandolf

was für ne unterwasserstadt???
98% der sachen hier kommen mir bekannt vor aber von ner unterwasserstadt hab ich noch nie gehört...
pls mehr infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakhay (16. März 2009)

God schrieb:


> *Grim Batol:*
> Ein ganz großes "HdZ"
> 
> 
> ...



auf jeden Fall ganz großes "HdZ"!
im Buch "Tag des Drachen" war Grim Batol von den Orks aus der Scherbenwelt besiedelt und sie hatten Alextrasza gefangen, welche Rhonin (steht in Dalaran) befreit hat ... also passendes hdz um Rhonin zu begleiten um Alextrasza zu da rauszuholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. März 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> @brandolf
> 
> was für ne unterwasserstadt???
> 98% der sachen hier kommen mir bekannt vor aber von ner unterwasserstadt hab ich noch nie gehört...
> ...




hab jetzt selbst läger suchen müssen ^^

aber hier

Unterwasserdorf Bilder

eins ist noch neu, als ich gestern mal wieder dort runter bin und das abstürz geräusch ertönt, jeder kennt es von der scherbenwelt,
stirbt man sofort - war vorher nicht so :-(


----------



## Mr_Multikill (16. März 2009)

hab eben auf den link gedrückt, bei mir werden keine bilder davon angezeigt =(
nur halt die kästchen mit dem X drin =(


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. März 2009)

hier die bilder auf einer etwas zuverlässigeren seite ^^
muss endlich mal meine weit über 100 screens geordnet ablegen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakhay (16. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hier die bilder auf einer etwas zuverlässigeren seite ^^
> muss endlich mal meine weit über 100 screens geordnet ablegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr coole Sache :-)
Unglaublich, was Blizz für Nonsens einbaut, aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ist denn die Position von dem Unterwasserdorf?


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Malakhay schrieb:


> Sehr coole Sache :-)
> Unglaublich, was Blizz für Nonsens einbaut, aber cool
> 
> 
> ...


tanaris im südosten, untern dem 'kompass', am meeresgrund (also viel arbeit da runter zu kommen^^)



Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> so nun bin ich westlich von bb und habe den bereich
> von gillijims insel entdeckt
> 
> nur dass da keine insel zu finden ist
> ...


hehe, habs vergeblich gesucht


----------



## araos (16. März 2009)

Ist irgendwem hier ein noch funktionierender Weg nach Hyjal bekannt? (Sogar das passive mit mehr mals far sight hintereinander geht nicht mehr, bei mir brach der immer automatisch sobald man nach hyjal kam ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und, hey kronas, so sieht man sich wieder  btw, ich hab jetz das ganze rennen auf youtube, der link steht im anderen thread^^


----------



## araos (16. März 2009)

Ach neben bei ich hätte vor paar tagen nen GM gespräch: (btw der GM hat mich auf meinem twink erwischt als ich grade mit Adlerauge nach hyjal wollte cO^^)


http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4855/wowscr...20309163031.jpg

da drängt sich mir die frage auf: Wtf? hab ich nur nen schlechten Gm erwischt oder hat sich die firmenpolitik im hinblick aufs exploren von blizz geändert und einige Gms halten sich sogar dran?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Ach neben bei ich hätte vor paar tagen nen GM gespräch:
> 
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4855/wowscr...20309163031.jpg
> 
> ...


die müssen sowas machen, hab mich auch mal selbst gemeldet und den unschuldigen gespielt, als ich auf dem früheren landsteifen neben kalimdor war *gg*


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

GM's verwarnen oft, aber da passiert meistens nichts. Hab sogar mal ein Ticket geschrieben, als ich auf dem "endless stripe" war, ne Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> GM's verwarnen oft, aber da passiert meistens nichts. Hab sogar mal ein Ticket geschrieben, als ich auf dem "endless stripe" war, ne Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das war ich <.<
und er meinte nur wir sollen da runter^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

also sorry, dieser gm hatte wohl vorher schlechte kontakte und vielleicht habt ihr ihn auch etwas 
geärgert.

ich hatte wirklich noch nie einen kontakt zu einem gm in meiner exoplorerzeit auch nicht die
ca. 14 stunden in denen ich die letzten tage die kalimdorkartengrenze umschwommen habe

#### es gibt noch einen grünen streifen nordöstlich von kalimdor - azshare-winterspringgrenze ####

und vorher auch nie - u.a. in den weit über 20 stunden hyjal und auch noch mit adlerblick und fernsicht
nicht nach dem wegportbuff

ich frage mich was ihr nur anstellt

###########

ich bin ja schon auf den ersten gm-kontakt gespannt - der mich wirklich wegen dem besuch vom trolldorf
(da war ich gestern und hab runenstoff gefarmt) oder einer fernsichterkundung nach hyjal oder zu den help-schriftzeichen


zum trolldorf - da muss man nicht mal springen ! nur raufreiten/fahren und dann runterspringen - da kann jeder hin

und wieso fliegen die druiden besonders tief über das dorf hinweg? fast streifen die schon die trolle an den köpfen
also wenn da nicht der forschungsdrang der spieler geweckt wird

und was kann man da schon anstellen? wenn sie nicht wollen dass man zum trolldorf kommt - wegportbuff und fertig
genauso if-flughafen

dass es geht und nicht schwer ist haben sie mit hyjal gezeigt

mit der meerserkundung einfach unsichtbare wände an der erschöpfungslinie hinbauen, die alten grünstreifen konnten sie
ja auch entfernen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja - ich werde wohl nie solch einen text erhalten 

und ausserdem, wenn es denn wirklich verboten ist - dann sollen sie das auch in die agb's definitiv reinnehmen
und nicht immer dieses 08/15 erklärung

ich benutze fernsicht - ey wos mochst du da - krigscht an bann - fertisch
ich benutze adlerauge - und sehe einen gm - beim baden am blumenteich über elwyn - ey krass, perma bann
ich fahre in den bergen rum und finde ein abgelegenes dorf mit ureinwohnern - ey bringst die geiselseuche mit - 3 tage bann

nein also so geht es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. sorry wegen der übertriebenen ironie, aber irgendwie frage ich mich schon, denn andere spiele schaffen es auch
spieler in ihre grenzen zu weisen mit begrenzungen oder irre ich mich da?

nachtrag: 

irgendwann erwisch ich sargath schon noch, denn ich denke noch immer der ist der
türsteher von hyjal der gegenwart

spieler kommt (auf leichtem wege) rein
sargath befähigt mit seiner weitsicht
ey spieler wo suchst do, du kummst hier net rein, zack wegportbuff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

> ich fahre in den bergen rum und finde ein abgelegenes dorf mit ureinwohnern - ey bringst die geiselseuche mit - 3 tage bann



Ich musste schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

brandolf, wie machste das denn nun mit erschöfpung?
lvl 1 priest gegenheilen, oder lvl 1 mit wille ausrüsten?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

> Zur Erschöpfung - nur der Wille zählt ;-)



Willenskraft wird es wohl sein ^^


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Willenskraft wird es wohl sein ^^


hehe glaube auch
+9
+5
+20(!)

edit: sogar noch +9 wenn wir nen pala nehmen, wegen Schild

edit2: gibt sogar +35 auf waffe oO

wären also bei +58 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (16. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hehe glaube auch
> +9
> +5
> +20(!)
> ...



pure explorer char ^^

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> pure explorer char ^^
> 
> Mfg Smeal
> 
> ...


brauchen wir nur noch wasseratmung und es ist perfekt...


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> brauchen wir nur noch wasseratmung und es ist perfekt...




Level dir nen Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Level dir nen Druiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bringt mir aber auf lvl 15 nicht mehr viel mit 58 wille
und neue buffs gibts erst ab 35 und da ist das schon zu wenig
also: nein


----------



## J3st3r (16. März 2009)

mach dir nen undead...


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> mach dir nen undead...


bin ally, wo soll ich das geld für die verzauberungen zum undead bringen^^


----------



## Siebäsiech (16. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hehe glaube auch
> +9
> +5
> +20(!)
> ...




auf ein einfaches schwarzes kleid kriegste noch den bc-zauber 15 wille drauf, für nen lvl 1 wohlgemerkt.
nur so zur info.

evtl. gäbs noch ein buch wo man 8 wille auf kopf und 8 auf hose kriegen kann, allerdings sollen die bücherquests beim nächsten patch generft werden.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> auf ein einfaches schwarzes kleid kriegste noch den bc-zauber 15 wille drauf, für nen lvl 1 wohlgemerkt.
> nur so zur info.
> 
> evtl. gäbs noch ein buch wo man 8 wille auf kopf und 8 auf hose kriegen kann, allerdings sollen die bücherquests beim nächsten patch generft werden.


das kleid hab ich noch rumliegen, kannst du mal die verzauberung posten?


----------



## Siebäsiech (16. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das kleid hab ich noch rumliegen, kannst du mal die verzauberung posten?


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=33990


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=33990


73 wille hätten wir dann


----------



## Siebäsiech (16. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 73 wille hätten wir dann




und hat der priester nicht noch etwas mehr wirkung mit willenskraft als andere klassen?
oder war das früher mal so?


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> und hat der priester nicht noch etwas mehr wirkung mit willenskraft als andere klassen?
> oder war das früher mal so?


hätten wir aber 9 wille weniger wegen schildverzauberung, ich belass es bei paladin

edit: sogar wenn es 10% willensbonus wären, hätten wir dadurch erst etwa 7 bonus


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

@Kronas
Schon auf Erkundungstour? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> @Kronas
> Schon auf Erkundungstour?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


farme noch 4 essenzen des untodes sonst alle mats komplett


----------



## Rhokan (16. März 2009)

Das kostet aber einiges : O


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das kostet aber einiges : O


bin grad bei 200g


----------



## dtrain07 (16. März 2009)

hey,
wieviel hp-reg hat man denn mit soviel wille?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. März 2009)

dtrain07 schrieb:


> hey,
> wieviel hp-reg hat man denn mit soviel wille?



hp reg hat man 11 und 12
erschöpfungsschaden liegt bei 2, 3, 11 oder 12 wobei es öfters tickt als der regeneration

ich komme übrigens auf 97 wille waffenverzauberung +35? ich hab nur +20 drauf

kopf, brust, arm, hose, füße, schild und 1h-waffe - wie schon richtig bemerkt ist das schild der grund
für die klassenwahl

selbst heilen bringt nicht viel - kostet 20 mana von 80 und somit nur 4 heilungen möglich, da es keine
manareg im erschöpfungsgebiet gibt.

unterwasseratmung gibt es leider nicht selbst der hexerbuff geht nicht auf level 1 :-(

und sogar mit dem druiden hab ich es geschafft zu ertrinken, da in dem einen gebäude kein wasser angezeigt
war und ich meine wasserform verlor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


untoter - hm, ihr bringt mich auf eine idee ^^
dk auf einem anderen server bei der horde erstellen und dann etwas gold farmen, dk's haben ca. 35g nach-
dem sie von der hordenfraktion anerkannt werden

grübel grübel ^^


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> wille waffenverzauberung +35? ich hab nur +20 drauf


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=27964 steht bei mir ohne beschränkungen


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=27964 steht bei mir ohne beschränkungen



hat etwa mein noobverzauberertwink das noch nicht gelernt - grrr

^^


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

okay, ich nehm die 2 restlichen essenzen des untotesn für 77g
haue seit stunden mobs erst 2 gedroppt (laut buffed 10% bei diesen mobs hier)


----------



## Misaro (16. März 2009)

Hab nen Troll ( die haben 10% meh hp reg) warri gemacht mit 76 wille und klappt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (16. März 2009)

was eignet sich jetzt besser?
troll (wg regg)
oder undead (wg unterwasseratmung)
spontan würde ich jetzt den troll vorziehen...


----------



## Rhokan (16. März 2009)

wieso eigentlich wasseratmung?


----------



## J3st3r (16. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich wasseratmung?



*hüstel*
mir war so als ob undead unendlich atmen könnten...
omg...
irre ich etwa? o.O
*vorsorglich-in-die-ecke-verkriech*


----------



## Hellfire1337 (16. März 2009)

uds ham 9oder 10 min unterwasseratmung


----------



## vSx (16. März 2009)

wie sieht`s eigentlich mit dem Portal in Sturmwind aus? Konnte da was neues herrausgefunden werden? ist in den PTR Maps was neues dabei, irgendwas am ausbauen? kommt man in Grim Batol rein? und warum kann man jetzt auf den PTR in Ironforge die Türen öffnen? Fragen über fragen mal an die Profis oder hobby explorer ^^


----------



## Padparadscha (16. März 2009)

Den hier habe ich eben gefunden Brandolf wollte doch seinen Ruhestand mal besuchen. Habe aber auch ab seite 60 nicht mehr gelesen muss es umbedingt morgen mal nachholen

Ich hab k.a. ob der Kerl nen Privatrserver hat und der Walljump wurde ja auch gefixt. ABER man kam mal hin... immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_z7ZVxi28I...feature=related

PS: Bin begeisterter leser und minientdecker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. März 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Das ist kein geheimer Ort sondern da muss man für eine Quest sogar hin. Glaube AQ Öffnungsquest wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Am stand im wasser müsste noch ein npc sein der einen bufft das man rüber kommt.
> 
> Gruss


hab ka von den AQ öffnungsquests aba da mussman auch hin wenn man alle 3 Kartenfragmente von den Piraten in tanaris zuisammensetzt und die quest bekommt (habe die nur seid 5-6 chars^^ netmehr gemacht weil ich nie alle 3 gfragmente bekam oda im ah das letzte was ich brauchte 100g kostzete (pff ür ne 5000ep quest .. nö)


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (17. März 2009)

Padparadscha schrieb:


> Den hier habe ich eben gefunden Brandolf wollte doch seinen Ruhestand mal besuchen. Habe aber auch ab seite 60 nicht mehr gelesen muss es umbedingt morgen mal nachholen
> 
> Ich hab k.a. ob der Kerl nen Privatrserver hat und der Walljump wurde ja auch gefixt. ABER man kam mal hin... immerhin
> 
> ...



der hat auf jedenfall einen guten pc, denn solche sprünge haben ich wenig erreicht - zumindest nicht in folge
aber ich hab einen kürzeren weg gehabt, wobei der recht schwer war - nicht so leicht wie es bei dem im
video aussieht


----------



## Transabrina (17. März 2009)

Der hat das Video am 24. März letzes Jahr rein gestellt, da ging das noch mit Walljump. Ich hatte damals aber auch nen kürzeren und einfacheren Weg wie der. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. März 2009)

na geil, muss jetzt auch noch hose und helm buffs farmen
20 grüne und 20 blaue machtkristalle (für solche kristalle) und solche kristalle aus dem teufelswald, 36 stück <.<, für solche knollen und dann hab ich den scheiß^^


----------



## Taxxor (17. März 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal den Chopper zugelegt und direkt mal in Dalaran angefangen also:
Wenn man zur Voilleten Festung (also die Ini)  vor dem eingang einfach links an die wand (Ich mein jetzt noch bevor man in "Viertel" von der Ini kommt) da den chopper benutzen dann kommt man durch die Wand. Dann direkt durch die nächste mit dem gleichen Schema und nun sieht man die Leute zur ini reiten oder die Ini-Tagesq abgeben (als orientirungs Hilfe) Dann einfach soweit rechts in die leere springen (man braucht i-was wegen dem Fallschaden also ich als Warri bin gestorben vl gehts als Schurke oder Katze, mit Bubble gehts aufjedenfall  etc) und schon ist man in der Arena die man durch das große gitter sieht in der Kanalisation.
Sreens wollen grad nicht so wie ich will werde ich aber so bald wie möglich nachschicken


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (17. März 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> uds ham 9oder 10 min unterwasseratmung




ein traum

so hat man 3 min und da kann man nicht ganz zum boden

für die unterwasserdörfer geht es so gerade

zumindest diese zu entdecken


desolace und schlingendorntal sind keine unter wasser


----------



## tschilpi (17. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWIEPO7tRMQ...feature=related

Das verschlossene Gebäude in SW, also gleiches Modell wie Verlies

Keine Instanzeingänge man kann direkt durch, und unten ist ein weisser Durchgang der irgendwie unter der Erde dann führt ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (17. März 2009)

Da war ich wohl schneller 

hier mal ein Bild, wenn man in das Gebiet von Gillijims Insel kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier ein Kampf von gerade in der Arena in unter der Kanalisation von Dalaran
die kämpfenden NPC's Allianz hat natürlich gewonnen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## ArN0LdInI (17. März 2009)

In die Arena kann ja jeder;P

Hab da schon soviele Leute gesehen,ich finde die Goblinbank in Dalaran fordender


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (17. März 2009)

ArN0LdInI schrieb:


> In die Arena kann ja jeder;P
> 
> Hab da schon soviele Leute gesehen,ich finde die Goblinbank in Dalaran fordender



die ist leichter ^^


----------



## I dream online (18. März 2009)

Betreff Unterwasseratmung:
Sehr praktisch ist da der
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=hydrostock

Schaue mir oft an, wo Ihr euch so rumtreibt in Azeroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Transabrina (18. März 2009)

Hab mir Gestern Mittag auch eine Untoten Kriegerin gebastelt. Bin einwenig zu viel mit ihr rumgelaufen, so wurde sie dann doch lvl2 bevor ich los geschwommen bin. Geht aber trotzdem sehr gut, hab immer konstant 71 Leben und wenn ich mal tauchen möchte, kann ich als Untote 10 Minuten unter Wasser bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nun gerade die Umrundung von den östlichen Königreichen beendet.

Nichts aussergewöhnliches bis auf das folgende gefunden. Westlich von Gilneas gibts nen Landstreifen, die von Brandolf schon oben gepostete Gillijims Insel und östlich vom Hinterland am Meeresgrund eine weisse Fläche am Meeresboden.
Hab aber nur das Ende der Welt abgeschwommen und bin nicht getaucht.

@I dream on(line)
Schön das mit dem Hydrostock nur leider erst ab lvl 27 tragbar.


----------



## Morquendi (18. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Aber mit viel viel viel Fantasie und ein Davidstern hat mit einem Pentagram nix zu tin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sorry neo wenn ich dich nun zitiere  aber nach einigen seiten dies geplänkel ob nun Pentagram oder Davidstern

Der Davidstern ist auch eine Rituele sache und nenn sich Hexagramm 

Hier zu finden 

Pentagram aka 5 zackiger Stern

Hexagramm aka 6 zakiger Stern



> Zeichen der Alchemie: Die überlappenden Dreiecke symbolisieren die Elemente



will nun nicht sagen das es damit was zu tun hat 
ist nur als anmerkung für die leute die sich streiten ob die kinder im pentagramm oder hexagramm dort in dem raum beim fischhändler stehen


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. März 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> Hab mir Gestern Mittag auch eine Untoten Kriegerin gebastelt. Bin einwenig zu viel mit ihr rumgelaufen, so wurde sie dann doch lvl2 bevor ich los geschwommen bin. Geht aber trotzdem sehr gut, hab immer konstant 71 Leben und wenn ich mal tauchen möchte, kann ich als Untote 10 Minuten unter Wasser bleiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hallo, 

gz zur umrundung - einer der wenigen landstreifen die noch geblieben sind.
wieviel wille hast du deiner untoten kriegerin mitgegeben, dass es auch noch für lvl 2 reicht?

10 min unter wasser ist ein traum, da wäre der rest meines erkundungstouren auch noch machbar
ohne großen aufwand.

mal sehen welchen server ich mir aussuche ;-)


----------



## Transabrina (18. März 2009)

Ohne Garantie, ich muss nach dem Neustart nochmals nachschauen. Aber ich glaube meine Kriegerin hat momentan 89 Leben und 68 Willenskraft. Interessanterweise musste ich bis jetzt nicht nach den Zutaten für die Bücher farmen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens habe ich Hauptsächlich Rüstung verloren, wenn ich längere Zeit beim Schwimmen stehen geblieben bin. Aber spätestens wenn die Haltbarkeit auf 20% runterfällt gehe ich reparieren, den einem Kollegen ist doch tatsächlich passiert das er an den Füssen die Verzauberung verloren hat, weil seine Schuhe komplett rot waren.

Ach ja übrigens.
Die +35 Willenskraft auf 1h-Waffe gibt es nicht, ist ein Fake: http://thottbot.com/s27964


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. März 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> Ohne Garantie, ich muss nach dem Neustart nochmals nachschauen. Aber ich glaube meine Kriegerin hat momentan 88 Leben und 47 Willenskraft. Interessanterweise musste ich bis jetzt nicht nach den Zutaten für die Bücher farmen gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der schaden kommt auch durch das schwimmen also durch den erschöpfungsschaden im erschöpfungsgebiet

daher habe ich auch die maximalen willenspunkte angestrebt, daher kann selbst die +20 waffenverzauberung und vielleicht die füße
wegfallen, denn reppen bedeutet erfahrungspunkte durch entdecken


----------



## whiti (18. März 2009)

trefft euch doch mit einem ingi am adw (a.... der welt ^^) und er stellt euch ein repbot auf *g*

gruss
maggi


----------



## Darkstarone (18. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Hiho! Ich habe gestern was in der Lichking.mpq entdeckt nämlich ein Bild von Kalimdor. Da ist Kalimdor nicht mehr ein Stück sondern 2 (ca. bei Donnerfels wurde Kalimdor in 2 Teile "geschnitten")
> 
> 
> Und vielleicht kennt ihr das Ulduar Video schon (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uknmGBdgij0) schaut da 0:28, da ist Kalimdor wieder gesplittert...
> ...



Wenn sie Kalimdor splitten wo sollen dann die im spil neu anfanegn und einen TAuren sich erstellen questen.Dann gibt es ja kein startgebeit für TAuren und Orks und was sit mit dne ganzen lowquest und den inis wie HDW, kral u.s.w.
Oder wird das dann so gemacht wie beim todesritter startgebiet das das in 3-4 teilen ist und nach und nach kalimdor geteilt wird.War ja auch so im Todesritter startgebiet.Der scharlachrote KReuzug hat sich ganz ausgebreitet udn anch und nach wurden imemr mehr gebiete zerstört.Alle die eienn neuen todesritetr angefabngen haben sahen ein anderes gebeit.

Bitte auflösen.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. März 2009)

whiti schrieb:


> trefft euch doch mit einem ingi am adw (a.... der welt ^^) und er stellt euch ein repbot auf *g*
> 
> gruss
> maggi



danke für die info, aber das mache ich schon lange ^^
sonst wäre ich schon beim 2 oder 4 twink


----------



## Taxxor (18. März 2009)

Aber man kann sich die Acc-gebundenen Sachen holen wenn man genug Embleme hatt und dann jede Vez. auser welche die mit Ruf zutuen haben draufklatschen


----------



## xXElfaronXx (18. März 2009)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Aber man kann sich die Acc-gebundenen Sachen holen wenn man genug Embleme hatt und dann jede Vez. auser welche die mit Ruf zutuen haben draufklatschen




Nicht alle. Mungo etc. geht nicht, weil die Waffen wie Level 1 Waffen behandelt werden. D.h. du kannst auch nur Level 1 Verzauberungen drauf machen. 


Es gibt doch sicherlich einen Stab, oder ähnliches, mit Willenskraft. Warum holt ihr euch den nicht? ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt doch sicherlich einen Stab, oder ähnliches, mit Willenskraft. Warum holt ihr euch den nicht? ^^




gibt es nicht, da nur graue items geeignet sind
und wenn es einen gäbe für lvl 1, dann ist er seelengebunden und müsste
nach einem gewissen lvl ich denke spätestens ab 3, wieder für den neuen
char geholt und somit wieder 200/400 xp wenn nicht mehr vergeudet werden.


----------



## waldy200 (19. März 2009)

sorry, dass ich mal hier einschreite, aber eigentlich geht es in diesem thread um die geheimnisse der alten welt. leider lese ich seit 2 seiten nurnoch, wie man die meiste wille auf einen levv-1 char bekommt. kommt bitte wieder zurueck zum thema. ich freue mich jedesmal wie ein kleines kind, wenns in diesen thread nen neuen beitrag gibt und bin dann sehr enttaeuscht, wenn ich wieder nur etwas lese, dass jemand nen wille-punkt mehr hat durch blabla.

deshalb nochmal meine bitte:. b2t


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. März 2009)

waldy200 schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich mal hier einschreite, aber eigentlich geht es in diesem thread um die geheimnisse der alten welt. leider lese ich seit 2 seiten nurnoch, wie man die meiste wille auf einen levv-1 char bekommt. kommt bitte wieder zurueck zum thema. ich freue mich jedesmal wie ein kleines kind, wenns in diesen thread nen neuen beitrag gibt und bin dann sehr enttaeuscht, wenn ich wieder nur etwas lese, dass jemand nen wille-punkt mehr hat durch blabla.
> 
> deshalb nochmal meine bitte:. b2t



ähm - hinweis zu 17.03.2009, 23:18 uhr inkl. 3 bildern 

es ist nun mal fast alles schon erreicht, einige andere und ich waren wohl zu fleißig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (19. März 2009)

ich lese grade hier auf buffed.de:

"Ein Tooltip verrät unterdessen mehr über ein Reittier - die Schildkröte - das Ihr Euch vermutlich „Erfischen“ könnt. Die Meeresschildkröte soll nämlich nicht sonderlich schnell an Land bewegen können, dafür aber durchs Wasser rasen"

hehe
muhaha
muhahahaha
muhahahahahahaha

ich sollte meinen angelskill hochziehen...
das ding ist perfekt fürs exploiten!


----------



## jay390 (19. März 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> ich lese grade hier auf buffed.de:
> 
> "Ein Tooltip verrät unterdessen mehr über ein Reittier - die Schildkröte - das Ihr Euch vermutlich „Erfischen" könnt. Die Meeresschildkröte soll nämlich nicht sonderlich schnell an Land bewegen können, dafür aber durchs Wasser rasen"
> 
> ...



Ja das hab ich auch auf MMO-Champion gelesen. Echt geil, frag mich nur wo man die angeln kann ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Transabrina (19. März 2009)

Neues von der Entdeckerfront....

Heute morgen habe ich ein kleines Stück des Underwater Developer Playground südöstlich von Silithus entdeckt!

Ist noch Lustig, ein Stück Gewässer unter Wasser indem normal geschwommen werden kann und wo man keinen Atmungsbalken hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. März 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> Neues von der Entdeckerfront....
> 
> Heute morgen habe ich ein kleines Stück des Underwater Developer Playground südöstlich von Silithus entdeckt!
> 
> Ist noch Lustig, ein Stück Gewässer unter Wasser indem normal geschwommen werden kann und wo man keinen Atmungsbalken hat.



das habe ich übersehen, bei meiner erkundungstour

östlich von ratchet gabs auch einige solcher löcher, da konnte man fast bis zum grund runterfallen
unter dem grünstreifen war da auch so ein wasserfreies gebiet, doch leider sind die jetzt weg und 
wenn man zu tief untern ist stirbt man ja nun sowieso sofort

p.s. wenn du schon dort bist südwestlich von silithus also noch am strand ist ein nettes taurenlager und eine höhle, die an die
höhle südöstlich von den zangamarschen erinnert, also schon zu classic-zeiten war die einteilung der bc-höhle festgelegt


----------



## Benrok (19. März 2009)

Ich weiß nciht ob das hier schon gepostet wurde aber ich habe in Unterstadt auch einen Gang gefunden .
Um dorthin zu gelangen muss man mit einem Fallschirmumhang oder als Mage von dem Absatz der Kanalisation auf einen Vorsprung sppringen und von da aus auf einen anderen Vorsprung dann isst man in einem Rungang der über dem normalen.
Da ich grad auf der Arbeit am PC bin kann ich keine Screenshots liefern.Sollte das allerdings unbekannt sein kann ich die später noch hochladen.


----------



## Assari (19. März 2009)

@ Benrock

Post mal pls dann screens, wenns geht auch nochmal screens wie man da hinkommt.


----------



## Manaori (19. März 2009)

Ich habe heute zufällig die Entdeckung gemacht, dass man, wenn man in Nordend von der Karte runterfliegt mit dem Mount, nicht gegen eine unsichtbare Wand fliegt (vorerst zumindest.. bzw war es zumindest so, als ich von Donnerfall aus zum Meer geflogen bin), sondern einen Erschöpfungsbalken bekommt. Jetzt stelle ich die Frage in den Raum, ob es möglich wäre (theoretisch erst mal), von Nordend zu einem der Kontinente von Azeroth zu fliegen? Man muss ja in seine berechnugnen mit einbeziehen, dass der Charakter mindestens Level 77 haben wird. 

Hatte leider nicht genug Zeit, es selbst auszuprobieren :/


----------



## Cruzes (19. März 2009)

Denke mal das der Kontinent ne eigenen große map ist, da es sonst sämtlichen rechner rahmen sprängen würde.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich habe heute zufällig die Entdeckung gemacht, dass man, wenn man in Nordend von der Karte runterfliegt mit dem Mount, nicht gegen eine unsichtbare Wand fliegt (vorerst zumindest.. bzw war es zumindest so, als ich von Donnerfall aus zum Meer geflogen bin), sondern einen Erschöpfungsbalken bekommt. Jetzt stelle ich die Frage in den Raum, ob es möglich wäre (theoretisch erst mal), von Nordend zu einem der Kontinente von Azeroth zu fliegen? Man muss ja in seine berechnugnen mit einbeziehen, dass der Charakter mindestens Level 77 haben wird.
> 
> Hatte leider nicht genug Zeit, es selbst auszuprobieren :/


nein
jeder kontinent hat ja eine eigene karte, sonst wäre ja im maelstromgebiet schon etwas


----------



## Manaori (19. März 2009)

Ach, schade. Wäre aber interessant gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (19. März 2009)

Jop, sozusagen sind alle Kontinente instanziert. Von einem zum anderen hinfliegen geht nicht, fänd ich aber lustig ^^


----------



## Cruzes (19. März 2009)

Was ich mich frage:
Wird es wohl in zukunft möglich sein in klaimdor und öst. königreiche fliegen zu können? Wenn alle landstriche hinzugefügt udn alte editiert werden müssten sie wohl das fliegen ent mehr auf der "alten" Welt blocken, oder?


----------



## Reschmet (19. März 2009)

Man kann dafür von teldrassil nach kalimdor schweben.
Nen freund und cih haben es fast geschafft wir konnten die stelle an der man nicht mehr erschöpft ist schon sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
haben es aber leider nciht ganz geschafft.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage:
> Wird es wohl in zukunft möglich sein in klaimdor und öst. königreiche fliegen zu können? Wenn alle landstriche hinzugefügt udn alte editiert werden müssten sie wohl das fliegen ent mehr auf der "alten" Welt blocken, oder?


wäre aber eine große arbeit für blizz, mache texturen sind garnicht oder mangelhaft vorhanden, die burg von sw zB hat oben (glaube ich?) keine texturen
außerdem müssten sie alle gebiergsgebierte editeren, da dort oft mit dem boden rumgeschlampt wurde


----------



## Cruzes (19. März 2009)

Denke schon das es irgw. mal so weit kommt das Blizz wieder zu den Wurzeln zurückkehrt... z.b. Uldum machen und so ^^


----------



## Rhokan (19. März 2009)

Wäre schon nett in der Alten Welt fliegen zu können, allerdigns wären dann Threads wei dieser und das Ganze drumherum sinnlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wäre schon nett in der Alten Welt fliegen zu können, allerdigns wären dann Threads wei dieser und das Ganze drumherum sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist zwar recht kompliziert aber es geht, in der alten welt
man kann zwar nur rauf bzw. runter fliegen aber man kann fliegen ^^

doch wenn man eine andere pfeilrichtung verwendet mountet man ab 


##########################################


so nun wiedermal ein ungelöstes geheimnis der alten welt - zumindest für mich

ich habe mal was gelesen, dass man im düsteren viertel beim schurkenlehrer an der wand
lauscht, hört man etwas nicht ganz normales

keine ahnung obs ein gespräch, ein geräusch oder was unheimliches ist

habe es bis jetzt nicht gehört

nun wer hat schon mal etwas dort gehört,
wenn ja wo muss man sich hinstellen
was muss man unter umständen abschalten um es besser zu hören
und vor allem was kann man hören

danke


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (19. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber mal kurz zum Flugplatz zurück, es gibt ja unter Eisenschmiede eine Stadt, sowas ähnliches halt und man kann dann auch hinn, aber nur steht beim König von Eisenschmiede eine große Wandtür davor, das man nicht rein kann, aber war schonmal drinne und da dachte Ich mir das es auf dem Flugplatz auch so wie ein Durchgang von Dun Morogh und Loch Modan ist und habe gehört das man dann unter Eisenschmiede mit einem AddOn als ein Kobold staret und man dann da mit irgend einem Level z um Flugplatz läuft und von dort aus in ein andres Gebiet fliegt zum leveln, aber ist nur meine Vermutung.


Die Stadt unter dem heutigen IF ist Alt-Eisenschmiede aber wie bei vielen hat Blizz dazu ja nichts gesagt...
Außerdem versucht nicht in besagte Gebiete zu gelangen das kann kann schnell zur Sperrung eures Accs führen!


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (19. März 2009)

wargi schrieb:


> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^


ICh glaube du meinst ein Ogerlager in Feralas das liegt auch an der Küste  ...da tanzen meinen Erinnerungen nach nen Haufen Oger,aber Trolle?In den Elfenwäldern?Naja vllt wären das verschollene Stammesmitglieder Der Amani Trolle...Der darkspear wirds wohl kaum sein!Oder gab es nocht noch welche die vom Stamm der Bruchhauer?Die waren doch aber nur mit der Horde verbündet und nicht Mitglied oder???


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Die Stadt unter dem heutigen IF ist Alt-Eisenschmiede aber wie bei vielen hat Blizz dazu ja nichts gesagt...
> Außerdem versucht nicht in besagte Gebiete zu gelangen das kann kann schnell zur Sperrung eures Accs führen!



ähm sorry, aber ich kann nicht mehr lesen.

dann verrate mal warum ich in knapp 4 jahren wowspielzeit
nicht gebannt oder gesperrt wurde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du illegale mittel nutzt, bist du selber schuld wenn du gebannt oder  am besten gleich gesperrt wurdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

88 seiten über ein solches thema und du meinst wirklich, du bist der einzige der es versucht uns zu bekehren
oh wir abtrünniges volk wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war gerade versehentlich in old if - versehentlich ja, ich wollte eigentlich durch die andere tür gegenüber vom
zugang zu old if - ....hicks!!!
hab es aber dann geschafft, immer wieder nett der kleine raum


----------



## Mofeist (19. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Die Stadt unter dem heutigen IF ist Alt-Eisenschmiede aber wie bei vielen hat Blizz dazu ja nichts gesagt...
> Außerdem versucht nicht in besagte Gebiete zu gelangen das kann kann schnell zur Sperrung eures Accs führen!



quatsch führt zu keinen banns. du erarbeitest dir ja keinen vorteil durch den exploit


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> ICh glaube du meinst ein Ogerlager in Feralas das liegt auch an der Küste  ...da tanzen meinen Erinnerungen nach nen Haufen Oger,aber Trolle?In den Elfenwäldern?Naja vllt wären das verschollene Stammesmitglieder Der Amani Trolle...Der darkspear wirds wohl kaum sein!Oder gab es nocht noch welche die vom Stamm der Bruchhauer?Die waren doch aber nur mit der Horde verbündet und nicht Mitglied oder???



ähm, sorry ich muss schon wieder berichtigen

die frage bezog sich auf trolle und nicht oger, denn dort auf der flugroute sind NUR trolle über die man hinwegfliegt und ich glaube auch,
dass der fragensteller den winzig kleinen unterschied schon erkennen konnte, besonders in welches land/gebiet er überfliegt.

somit fällt feralas oder gar die geisterlande aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ja es gibt einen leichten weg, dort hin von winterspring, ein umgefallener baumstamm nach dem tunnel der holzschlundfeste nach
winterspring weisst dir rechtens den weg dort hinauf


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (19. März 2009)

Deathwing ist tot seine Tochter Onyxia lebt allerdings noch oder auch nicht je nach eurer Id...


----------



## WeRkO (19. März 2009)

Vilanoil-Taerar schrieb:


> Deathwing ist tot seine Tochter Onyxia lebt allerdings noch oder auch nicht je nach eurer Id...



Wo ist hier der Sinn?? Das hat irgendwie jetzt mal gar nichts mit der Welt zu tun.

achja, bezüglich den trollen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_U_VowdeVU


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (19. März 2009)

Die Buffed Redaktion hat im letzten Quiz bei irgend einer antwort die mit Hyial und de, Flugplatz von If zu tun hatte daraufhingewiesen das man wenn man sich dorthin exploited gebannt werden kann!


----------



## WeRkO (19. März 2009)

Und wem willst du das nun sagen? Jeder, der explored (exploren =! exploiten) ist sich der "gefahr" durchaus bewusst (gerade Leute die viel exploren und nahezu überall waren).


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. März 2009)

ich muss mal ablenken, aber ich freu mich gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab es endlich auf die donnerkuppel in gadgetzan geschafft

einen wunderbaren ausblick hat man von da - schon lang war dies zu
erreichen auf meiner wunschliste


hier zwei screens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Transabrina (19. März 2009)

> östlich von ratchet gabs auch einige solcher löcher, da konnte man fast bis zum grund runterfallen
> unter dem grünstreifen war da auch so ein wasserfreies gebiet, doch leider sind die jetzt weg und
> wenn man zu tief untern ist stirbt man ja nun sowieso sofort
> 
> ...



Die Löcher hab ich übersehen. Übrigens wie geschrieben ist diese Fläche eine normale Seichte Wasserfläche.

Du stirbst nicht einfach wenn du zu weit runter gehst, sondern erst wenn du zu nah zum Meeresboden kommst. Du hörst dann als Ankündigung so ein komisches Geräusch. Wenn du das hörst solltest du also so schnell wie möglich wieder an Höhe gewinnen. 

Das nette Taurenlager und die Höhle kenne ich schon lange, find ich aber trotzdem immernoch eine der romantisten Orte in Kalimdor. Was die Höhle selber betrifft so gibt es jede Art von Höhle mehrfach in WoW. Was übrigens bekanntlich nicht nur bei den Höhlen so ist, sondern auch bei anderen Sachen, wie etwa Gebäude.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nun habe ich die Nordendumrundung begonnen und entdeckte einige interessante Sachen.
Zum einen ist der Nordendmeeresboden so tief, dass 1,5 min nicht aussreichen um diesen
zu erkennen - 1,5 braucht man um wieder aufzutauchen ^^

Ich wollte das südliche Ende der Nordendkarte erkunden nur kam ich nicht so weit. Als ich
am Rande des Maelstroms war und das Kartenende nicht weit, ertönte plötzlich das Absturz-
geräusch und ich flog nach oben ... ja nach oben und starb dann.

hier einige Screens

der Blick nach Süden zum Kartenende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier zurück nach Nordend wobei ich so weit draußen war, das man nichts mehr vom Festland
erkennen konnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier wo es passierte - der Kartenüberblick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach ja wenn man den Geist frei lässt, kommt man an einen Friedhof am Strand von Westfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Trollhunter (20. März 2009)

Hiho 

Ich bin vor ein paar wochen aufgrund eines Program fehlers in der lage gewesen am rand der nordend karte entlang zu fliegen , als da is nix interesanten ..... Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Gruß Troll


----------



## Transabrina (20. März 2009)

In der alten Welt bin ich auch schon in Meeren getaucht, wo ich 3 Minuten gebraucht hab bis ganz nach Unten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Trollhunter
Interessanterweise flog aber Brandolf nach oben und das so weit draussen das er kein Festland mehr erkennen konnte. Das genau in dem Moment wo er laut Weltkarte am Rand des Maelstroms sein sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. März 2009)

Hallo ihr abenteurer ich habe mal eine Frage.

hat sich jemanand schonmal getraut eine dieser beiden Inseln anzusteuern? Oder sind die nur zur Zierde und exestieren garnicht?

Brandolf du bist hier der Experte du wirst das sicherlich beantworten können




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollhunter (20. März 2009)

Von nordend aus flieg man gegen eine unsichtbare wand am ende der karte von nordend , also kommt man nicht in die "alte welt" . 
Was das am Maelstroms is kann ich nicht sagen , ich bin einfach drübergeflogen ...


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. März 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr abenteurer ich habe mal eine Frage.
> 
> hat sich jemanand schonmal getraut eine dieser beiden Inseln anzusteuern? Oder sind die nur zur Zierde und exestieren garnicht?
> 
> ...



das ist die designer und GM insel!


----------



## Transabrina (20. März 2009)

@Manitu2007
Ob es die Inseln gibt oder nicht kann man nicht sagen, die Welt an dieser Stelle Endet schon früher.


----------



## Frozo (20. März 2009)

also ich war schonmal auf der GM insel, und sie ist genau so wie ihr sie auf den Privat servern vorfinden könnt. Nur stehn da keine t xy vendors oder sonst was, sondern das haus ist einfach leer.
das gebiet erinnert rundherum n bissl an Feralas
wenn man dann vom Haus nach unten an den Steg läut, hats Portale zu allen Hauptstäden
d.h. OG, UC, TB für horde
SW, IF und DA für ally¨
um da hin zu kommen einfach mal fest iergendwo verkanten.
ich war unter die welt geflogen und fiel immer weiter, so war ih immer in bewegung und konnte weder ausloggen noch Ruhestein machen. So mussten mich GM's da hin porten.
Als ich dann da anfing zu exploiten warnten mich sofort 2 gm's ich solle die insel verlassen.
auch der name ist GM-Insel.
Mfg: Frozo


----------



## Der Germane (20. März 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> also ich war schonmal auf der GM insel, und sie ist genau so wie ihr sie auf den Privat servern vorfinden könnt. Nur stehn da keine t xy vendors oder sonst was, sondern das haus ist einfach leer.
> das gebiet erinnert rundherum n bissl an Feralas
> wenn man dann vom Haus nach unten an den Steg läut, hats Portale zu allen Hauptstäden
> d.h. OG, UC, TB für horde
> ...




P-Server sind hier total egal -.- mein gott


und kein GM wird dich da hin porten..... warum auch ?!



@Mikolomeus  

Spam oder was ? wenn nicht vor 3-4 Seiten hatten wir das Thema GM-Insel schon


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. März 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr abenteurer ich habe mal eine Frage.
> 
> hat sich jemanand schonmal getraut eine dieser beiden Inseln anzusteuern? Oder sind die nur zur Zierde und exestieren garnicht?
> 
> ...



also zur linken insel kann man kartografisch fast hinschwimmen, jedoch ist diese wie auch die andere nicht im
kartenfeld eingebaut.

dieses bild hatte ich schon mal eingestellt, damals war da noch ein grünstreifen am ende der karte, jetzt ist dieser
nicht mehr da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. März 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> In der alten Welt bin ich auch schon in Meeren getaucht, wo ich 3 Minuten gebraucht hab bis ganz nach Unten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zum unterwasserdorf braucht man weniger als 2 min, doch eine lebendige rückkehr ist nicht möglich
also die grund liegt in der alten welt nicht so tief

dass ich am rande der karte von nordend hochgeflogen bin war wohl ein umgekehrter abstürzt in die
tiefe, oder der maelstrom hat mich hochgezogen ^^
und zerrissen

;-)


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also zur linken insel kann man kartografisch fast hinschwimmen, jedoch ist diese wie auch die andere nicht im
> kartenfeld eingebaut.
> 
> dieses bild hatte ich schon mal eingestellt, damals war da noch ein grünstreifen am ende der karte, jetzt ist dieser
> nicht mehr da


gibts eigentlich am kartenende von den östlichen königreichen etwas interessantes?


----------



## rocktboyy (20. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also zur linken insel kann man kartografisch fast hinschwimmen, jedoch ist diese wie auch die andere nicht im
> kartenfeld eingebaut.
> 
> dieses bild hatte ich schon mal eingestellt, damals war da noch ein grünstreifen am ende der karte, jetzt ist dieser
> ...


Das bild kann bei mir nicht angezeigt werden =/


----------



## Tamîkus (20. März 2009)

@ vianolin dathwing ist net tot er lebt noch unt versteckt sich unter grim batol das rauszufinden war leicht wen man auf der netherschwingenscherbe ist kan man das gespräch zwischen der lady und dem oberaufseher typ im haus


----------



## Taxxor (20. März 2009)

Wozu ist eig diese Alarmglocke in BB gut 
Die hängt in so einem Turm


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Wozu ist eig diese Alarmglocke in BB gut
> Die hängt in so einem Turm


ähm
einfach nur so? nicht alles in wow hat einen sinn


----------



## rocktboyy (20. März 2009)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Wozu ist eig diese Alarmglocke in BB gut
> Die hängt in so einem Turm



Zum arlam zu leuten ?^^


----------



## Anburak-G (20. März 2009)

Zum Alarmglocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (20. März 2009)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Wozu ist eig diese Alarmglocke in BB gut
> Die hängt in so einem Turm


War dort schon und hab geklingelt, passiert nichts.


----------



## Transabrina (20. März 2009)

Angeblich hat Blizzard geplant gehabt, dass wenn BB angegriffen wird dort Alarm geläutet werden könnte. Hab ich Mal vor paar Jahre irgendwo gelesen. In Tyrs Hand gabs übrigens in der Kathedrale auch eine solche Glocke wo man läuten konnte. Die haben sie aber mit Patch 3.00 abgehängt.

Was die Tiefe der Meere angeht so ist der östliche Teil vom Südlichen Meer (also dort wo das Unterwasser Gnomendorf ist) höher gelegen wie der westliche Teil. Der Absatz wo es in die Tiefe geht ist zimmlich in der Mitte also etwa südlich vom Ungoro Krater. Brandolf mach dir nen Untoten Krieger dann kannst 10 Minuten tauchen und hast nie Probleme mit der Atmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch was Geheimnissvolles:

Was diese Zeichnung wohl zu Bedeuten hat? (Gefunden irgendwo im Steinkrallengebirge)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wohl diese Ziffer bedeutet?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand ich ne Interessante Platte, betretten konnte ich sie leider nicht. Mal schauen ob jemand weiss wo die ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als letztes der Weg wo von Nirgendwo nach Nirgendwo geht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. März 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> Was wohl diese Ziffer bedeutet?
> 
> Fand ich ne Interessante Platte, betretten konnte ich sie leider nicht. Mal schauen ob jemand weiss wo die ist.
> 
> ...



hm die ziffer kommt mir bekannt, vor das ist doch in den östlichen pestländern oder verwechsel ich da was?

auf der platte war ich schon droben, du hättest mit dem leichten feder effekt springen müssen ;-)

da gibt es noch einen deutlicheren weg, unter bzw. hinter düsterbruch führt der in einen talkessel,
wunderbar für ein neues questgebiet


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. März 2009)

ich weiß nicht.. seid ihr sicher das die alarmglocke GARNIX bringt? sagen wir ihr seid ein Blutsegeldingensfuzzie und die goblins hassen euch.. vieleicht könnt ihr durh leuten 20 stk pullen und töten und erhaltet dafür z.b eringerte respawnrate in BB.. und könnt leicht zu dem typ oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

Brandolf, koenntest du so nett sein und mir n tipp geben:
ich habe meinen spass an dem reisen in solche gebiete gefunden, war schon unter sw und in if flugplatz.
koenntest du mir ein naechstes reiseziel empfehlen? Was von dem schwierigkeitsgrad etwas drueber liegt? 
Danke und thx fuer die genzen berichte


----------



## KodiakderBär (20. März 2009)

hab letztens mit meinen schami un geistersicht en bisl mount hyjal  ankucken wollen
habs erst von norden probiert und kam von dort auc ohne probs hoch und kontne mir das ankucken  war sehr nett gemacht fand ich im grude waren es mehrere täler einma eins mit was wiese bäume un so das übliche eben
dann ne stelle wo vermute ich der weltenbaumstand den das tal war im großem kreisrund und hatte zwei weitere kleinere erdwälle drinne und komplett braun erdfarben

was aber wirklich merkwürduig war hatte dann als ich das nächste tal in sicht bekamm was sehen was en bisl an zangamarschen mit nem riesem schuss teufelswald war konnte aber nix genaueres erkennen weil keine halbe sekunde später die geistsicht abgebrochen wurde bin danach per liniengreif  ins eschental un wollt das ganze mall von spüdenankucken dort flog ich aber schon beim beisteigen aus der sicht :-P vielleicht wollt ihr auch ma kucken gehen das was ich sehen konnte war schon komplett fertig nur halt ohne jeden npc oder gebäude sogar adler flogen da schon rum


----------



## Misaro (20. März 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> Nun noch was Geheimnissvolles:
> 
> Was diese Zeichnung wohl zu Bedeuten hat? (Gefunden irgendwo im Steinkrallengebirge)
> 
> ...




Hmm.. Denke die Zeichnung hat keine Bedeutung, genau wie das dicke Smile unter Karazhan...

Zahlen, Zahlen... Hach die sind immer geheminissvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Platte ist doch "unter" AQ? Also im uninstanzierten nebendran.

Wo ist dieser Weg genau?.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (20. März 2009)

Ich mag wenn in diesem thread mal was los ist^^ ich hab leider selber kaum zeit zu exploren darum mag ich diesen thread^^


----------



## Transabrina (21. März 2009)

Die Ziffer ist tatsächlich da in den Pestländern, gleich neben Strattholm.
Die Zeichnung, oje ist lange her, weiss ich mittlerweile selber nimmer. *grins*
Dachte mir das Brandolf die Platte kennt, ist ja auch einfach zu finden, wenn man von südlich Un´Goro über die Berge kommt. Hatte nur grad den Mumm nicht da drauf zu springen, muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachholen. Die Gegend unter und hinter Düsterbruch ist aber auch nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Weg ist auch schon ne Weile her, war da noch vor 3.0 wo Wallwalking noch ging.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist, soviel ich noch weiss, auch im Steinkrallengebiet an der Grenze zum Eschental.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. März 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> Die Ziffer ist tatsächlich da in den Pestländern, gleich neben Strattholm.
> Die Zeichnung, oje ist lange her, weiss ich mittlerweile selber nimmer. *grins*
> Dachte mir das Brandolf die Platte kennt, ist ja auch einfach zu finden, wenn man von südlich Un´Goro über die Berge kommt. Hatte nur grad den Mumm nicht da drauf zu springen, muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachholen. Die Gegend unter und hinter Düsterbruch ist aber auch nett.
> 
> ...



du musst dir also noch etwas mehr mut zu eigen machen ^^
ich spring immer drauf los egal wo es mich hin bringt, selbst wenn es mich plötzlich
vom meer abhebt ^^

unter düsterbruch müsste noch gehen, werde es heut vielleicht mal probieren, hab da eine möglichkeit
letztens entdeckt, doch aus zeitgründen konnte ich es nicht austesten


----------



## Der Germane (21. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Brandolf, koenntest du so nett sein und mir n tipp geben:
> ich habe meinen spass an dem reisen in solche gebiete gefunden, war schon unter sw und in if flugplatz.
> koenntest du mir ein naechstes reiseziel empfehlen? Was von dem schwierigkeitsgrad etwas drueber liegt?
> Danke und thx fuer die genzen berichte




Old ZG immer wieder schön ^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Brandolf, koenntest du so nett sein und mir n tipp geben:
> ich habe meinen spass an dem reisen in solche gebiete gefunden, war schon unter sw und in if flugplatz.
> koenntest du mir ein naechstes reiseziel empfehlen? Was von dem schwierigkeitsgrad etwas drueber liegt?
> Danke und thx fuer die genzen berichte




also etwas schwerer, wenn du es ohne hilfe schaffen möchtest

das trolldorf mit den tanzenden troll zwischen mondlichtung und auberinde
oder das verlassene sägewerk im westlichen steinkrallengebirge

das wäre die nächsten orte die etwas schwerer sind


----------



## Nano4Life (21. März 2009)

ich habe keine zeit mir alle 90 seiten durchzulesen aber würde gerne wissen was es mit grim batol auf sich hat..
falls schon etwas drüber geschreibn wurde wäre es nett wenn mir jemand die seiten verratn würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenns noch nicht angesprochen wurde dann würde ich mich über antworten freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (21. März 2009)

Nano4Life schrieb:


> ich habe keine zeit mir alle 90 seiten durchzulesen aber würde gerne wissen was es mit grim batol auf sich hat..
> falls schon etwas drüber geschreibn wurde wäre es nett wenn mir jemand die seiten verratn würde
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß konnte man doch mal in Girm batol rein gehen oder ??


----------



## Nano4Life (21. März 2009)

ich weis es nich..   war das ne ini? oder n raid? 

aber warum sollte man nen ne ini wieder abschaffen? oO


----------



## Nagostyrian (21. März 2009)

Grim Batol war keine Ini
Es wird irgendwann als Ini erscheinen.
Aber ob normale Ini oder HdZ version, vllt sogar als Rubindrachenschrein ist unbekannt.


----------



## legilas (21. März 2009)

Im Aszara krater (srry wens falsch geschrieben ist) bin ich schonmal gewesen, auf meinem priv. server. sieht nett aus da, aber auc hseltsam: fliegende gebäude, auf der map steht "Alliance base" obwohl Horden gebäude dort stehn... Ach und den Aszara krater kan man auch in TotP 3 (2Drachenköpfe)


----------



## Der Germane (21. März 2009)

legilas schrieb:


> Im Aszara krater (srry wens falsch geschrieben ist) bin ich schonmal gewesen, auf meinem priv. server. sieht nett aus da, aber auc hseltsam: fliegende gebäude, auf der map steht "Alliance base" obwohl Horden gebäude dort stehn... Ach und den Aszara krater kan man auch in TotP 3 (2Drachenköpfe)




Muss ich das jetzt jede Seite schreiben P-Server sind hier uninteressant.


----------



## rocktboyy (21. März 2009)

Nano4Life schrieb:


> ich weis es nich..   war das ne ini? oder n raid?
> 
> aber warum sollte man nen ne ini wieder abschaffen? oO


NEin durch ein bug genau wie man darmals in HDZ rein konnte oben durch und rein springen


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (21. März 2009)

Um nochmal auf die Insel zu kommen wo Wrynn gefangen war.
Des keine spezialinsel, sondern einfach die insel für ne eröffnungsquest von aq da muss man so n gnom töten dr.... (kp wie der heißt lange her) 
allerdings brauchte man früher 40mann dazu und selbst heutzutage mit 3achtzigern (dd heal tank) unmöglich weil immer einer übernommen wird und 125% scneller haut und 300% mehr dmg macht xD


----------



## araos (21. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also etwas schwerer, wenn du es ohne hilfe schaffen möchtest
> 
> das trolldorf mit den tanzenden troll zwischen mondlichtung und auberinde
> oder das verlassene sägewerk im westlichen steinkrallengebirge
> ...



Sag mal brandolf, wo is das Sägewerk genau? ich würde mir das gerne auch noch anschauen weil ich ca auf dem selben level bin ,was die explorer erfahrung angeht und ich das dorf schon zu genüge kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (21. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Sag mal brandolf, wo is das Sägewerk genau? ich würde mir das gerne auch noch anschauen weil ich ca auf dem selben level bin ,was die explorer erfahrung angeht und ich das dorf schon zu genüge kenne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gefunden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (21. März 2009)

@ über mir:

Es gibt hier in Buffed die Edit Funktion!


btt:

Wo ist denn diese Sägewerk genau?

Vllt Koords wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gorgano (21. März 2009)

Auf http://www.3025-game.de  gibt es auch sehr viele schöne Artikel mit Bildern über geheime Gebiete, WoW Alpha uvm.

und http://wow.3025-game.de/forum/index.php gibts auch was 

schaut mal rein ^^


----------



## Kronas (21. März 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> @ über mir:
> 
> Es gibt hier in Buffed die Edit Funktion!
> 
> ...


coords des sägewerks nützen herzlich wenig, besser die stelle wo man hochspringen kann


----------



## Assari (21. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> coords des sägewerks nützen herzlich wenig, besser die stelle wo man hochspringen kann



Auch gut^^ Würde mir dat nämlich gerne mal ansehen^^


----------



## Kamla (21. März 2009)

zwar nix tolles aber:

Kloster: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<- wenn man im Innenhof gegen die Wand läuft betritt man die Ini

Stratholme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BSF:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (21. März 2009)

bei 30,3 /12,9 muss man ca hoch:

http://img4.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wowscr...32109153822.jpg

man ein bisschen rumreiten bis man zum sägewerk kommt, ihr müsst durch die große schlucht, die kann man kaum verfehlen ^^

€dit: das lager an sich

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/9417/wo...32109145628.jpg


----------



## Assari (21. März 2009)

cool danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde mir das dann mal demnächst anschauen.

Habt ihr evtl auch screens wie das aussieht?


----------



## legilas (21. März 2009)

Dails schrieb:


> Köpfe Köpfe..ne hab ich leider auch nix von gesehen, aber ich finds lustig das die Kinder sich dann ganz langsam zu einem umdrehen, um mal den Typen aus dem Vid zu zitieren "ich fühle mich nicht sicher" *g*



Diese "Kôpfe" kan man sehr wohl sehn, in dem zimmer wo die kinder stehn ist n kamin dadrin istn feuer wen man genau, und ich sage GENAU da rein guckt kan man im holz totenköpfe sehn.. ist echt ziemlich unheimlich...


----------



## Kronas (21. März 2009)

legilas schrieb:


> Diese "Kôpfe" kan man sehr wohl sehn, in dem zimmer wo die kinder stehn ist n kamin dadrin istn feuer wen man genau, und ich sage GENAU da rein guckt kan man im holz totenköpfe sehn.. ist echt ziemlich unheimlich...


du zitierst grad nen post von vor etwa einem jahr oO


----------



## legilas (21. März 2009)

Dails schrieb:


> Ne GM Island und Designer Island etc das gibt es wirklich, früher konnte man das auch noch alles erreichen per Exploiten, aber dann hat Blizz das auch aufn Instanzserver gepackt bzw das alles gefixxed das man da nicht mehr drauf kommt.. und die aufm Pserver konnten das deswegen, weil sie halt GM Commands benutzen um sich da hin zu porten..für Leute wie uns wirds auf live Servern nicht möglich sein dadrauf zu kommen, aber beim emerald dream besteht ja noch Hoffnung das es irgendwann mal ig kommt...



Den Emerald dream gibts wirklich, man kan auch hin(oder konnte, weis nich obs gefixxt wurde) Man konte im schlingendorntal einen berg "hochspringen", wen man oben war war da ne grüne rauchwolke, wen man da rein geht ist man im Emerald dream. Sieht echt geil aus( nicht auf pserver gemacht!)


----------



## legilas (21. März 2009)

Dails schrieb:


> Ne GM Island und Designer Island etc das gibt es wirklich, früher konnte man das auch noch alles erreichen per Exploiten, aber dann hat Blizz das auch aufn Instanzserver gepackt bzw das alles gefixxed das man da nicht mehr drauf kommt.. und die aufm Pserver konnten das deswegen, weil sie halt GM Commands benutzen um sich da hin zu porten..für Leute wie uns wirds auf live Servern nicht möglich sein dadrauf zu kommen, aber beim emerald dream besteht ja noch Hoffnung das es irgendwann mal ig kommt...



Den Emerald dream gibts wirklich, man kan auch hin(oder konnte, weis nich obs gefixxt wurde) Man konte im schlingendorntal einen berg "hochspringen", wen man oben war war da ne grüne rauchwolke, wen man da rein geht ist man im Emerald dream. Sieht echt geil aus( nicht auf pserver gemacht!)


----------



## araos (21. März 2009)

legilas schrieb:


> Den Emerald dream gibts wirklich, man kan auch hin(oder konnte, weis nich obs gefixxt wurde) Man konte im schlingendorntal einen berg "hochspringen", wen man oben war war da ne grüne rauchwolke, wen man da rein geht ist man im Emerald dream. Sieht echt geil aus( nicht auf pserver gemacht!)



Schon wieder so ein altes zitat ?!? und dann auch noch doppelpost   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Old ZG immer wieder schön ^^






Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also etwas schwerer, wenn du es ohne hilfe schaffen möchtest
> 
> das trolldorf mit den tanzenden troll zwischen mondlichtung und auberinde
> oder das verlassene sägewerk im westlichen steinkrallengebirge
> ...



danke


----------



## Hexold (21. März 2009)

old if


----------



## Kronas (21. März 2009)

Hexold schrieb:


> old if


was ist damit?


----------



## Apuh (21. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein altes zitat ?!? und dann auch noch doppelpost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht wollte er nur den Thread puschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novane (21. März 2009)

gibt auch im arathibecken nen kleinen hof den kaum einer kennt
müsst dazu nur ins hinterland in osetn an die küste und dann recht lange nach süden schwimmen da isn kleiner hof mit 2 zwergen


ABER!!!!
ich hatte nen schönen bug indem ich gesehen habe das zwischen dem aufzug in UC (hinter der wand) Ogrimmar liegt

es gibt nur einen kontinent und die beiden liegen untereinander^^

aber nun noch ein kleines gimmick für hordies!
wenn jahrmarkt in TB is und ihr seidne mage und fliegt mit der kanone macht mal dreht mal richtung (westen oder osten kA) und macht langsamer fall an ihr fliegt über eine holzpalisade und seid dann in desolce (war aber vor bc als ich das herausgefunden war ein schneller weg zum reisen damals xD

oder für andere leute reitet mal durch die vorgebirge von hillsbrand ihr werdet einen "bug" sehen von den feldern gen süden wenn ihr bergbau anhabt da ist ein erz das nicht sichtbar ist(aber auch die mage kennt hier keine grenzen blinzeln und gleichzeitig das internet kappen und schon steht man im nichts und vor einem ein erz^^


----------



## Gorgano (21. März 2009)

Auf http://www.3025-game.de gibt es auch sehr viele schöne Artikel mit Bildern über geheime Gebiete, WoW Alpha uvm.

und http://wow.3025-game.de/forum/index.php gibts auch was 

schaut mal rein ^^


----------



## StormofDoom (21. März 2009)

Gorgano schrieb:


> Auf http://www.3025-game.de gibt es auch sehr viele schöne Artikel mit Bildern über geheime Gebiete, WoW Alpha uvm.
> 
> und http://wow.3025-game.de/forum/index.php gibts auch was
> 
> schaut mal rein ^^



das war jetz das dritte mal das dieser link hier gepostet wurde...irwann kann mans übertreiben


----------



## Mozee (21. März 2009)

Es wiederholt sich halt immer alles ... Es wiedr holt sich halt immer alles... lol abr es nervt schon wenn man immer wieder alte infos sieht nru weil die leute denken niemand schaut die alten seiten mehr  an^^


----------



## Fearforfun (21. März 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Es wiederholt sich halt immer alles ... Es wiedr holt sich halt immer alles... lol abr es nervt schon wenn man immer wieder alte infos sieht nru weil die leute denken niemand schaut die alten seiten mehr  an^^



Bei 92 seiten kann ich ihnen das ehrlich gesagt nit Verübeln


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. März 2009)

Das mit der deadmine und dem mond etc. hab ich auch schon gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(zwar auf privat server ich weiß buh bah igitt du pöser mensch^^)


----------



## Kamla (21. März 2009)

Wurde schon erwähnt?:
wen man bei Quel'thalas auf das meer schwimmt und stirbt, wird man im brachland wiederbelebt?
und das man von quel'thalas nicht nach geisterlande usw kommt?

bestimmt irgend wo ^^


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (21. März 2009)

Hi an alle

hab bei youtube ein profil gefunden der sehr viele videos hat um ab spezielle orte zu kommen

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Wario&view=videos 

wenn den link schon wer gepostet hat bitte ich um entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. März 2009)

Ich kann Brandolfs aussage bestätigen selbst probiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Brandolf wo liegt diese komische imaginäre insel wo nur das gebiet angezeigt wird? kords pls will da auch hin^^


----------



## SirCotare (22. März 2009)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> ps: Brandolf wo liegt diese komische imaginäre insel wo nur das gebiet angezeigt wird? kords pls will da auch hin^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die zwei Inseln westlich vom Schlingendorntal: Gillijim's Isle & Island of Doctor Lapidis


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (22. März 2009)

ah k danke


----------



## Jojoint (22. März 2009)

Ich war gerade in Winterquell, um ein wenig Bergbau zu skillen und verirrte mich nach Mazthoril (das ist diese Höhle in der die ganzen blauen Drachkin rumlaufen). Dort entdeckte ich ganz am Ende ein Reiches Thoriumvorkommen. Ich laufe natürlich hin und will es abbauen.
Doch plötzlich mache ich gleich 2 interessante Entdeckungen. 1. steht in gelber Schrift geschrieben: Entdeckt: Hyjal. 2. werde ich zum Eingang der flüsternden Schlucht geportet ( das Braune im Süden).
Kann es sein das dort der Eingang zum alten Gebiet Hyjal sein sollte, das man noch in alten WoW-Karten finden kann?

MfG Jojoint


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. März 2009)

Jojoint schrieb:


> Ich war gerade in Winterquell, um ein wenig Bergbau zu skillen und verirrte mich nach Mazthoril (das ist diese Höhle in der die ganzen blauen Drachkin rumlaufen). Dort entdeckte ich ganz am Ende ein Reiches Thoriumvorkommen. Ich laufe natürlich hin und will es abbauen.
> Doch plötzlich mache ich gleich 2 interessante Entdeckungen. 1. steht in gelber Schrift geschrieben: Entdeckt: Hyjal. 2. werde ich zum Eingang der flüsternden Schlucht geportet ( das Braune im Süden).
> Kann es sein das dort der Eingang zum alten Gebiet Hyjal sein sollte, das man noch in alten WoW-Karten finden kann?
> 
> MfG Jojoint


nein das war nicht der eingang zu hyjal, da kann man die plumpe art entdecken wie blizzard das hyjalgebiet mit seinem
wegportbuff schützt - lol

die zone geht bis ins normale spielfeld

sollte man eigentlich melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (22. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> nein das war nicht der eingang zu hyjal, da kann man die plumpe art entdecken wie blizzard das hyjalgebiet mit seinem
> wegportbuff schützt - lol
> 
> die zone geht bis ins normale spielfeld
> ...



btw, oh miester brandolf, kennt ihr noch einen weg nach hyjal rauf nach dem walljumping und wallwalking patch?


----------



## Autumna (22. März 2009)

habe heute gilneas entdeckt... wenn ich gewusst hätte wie einfach man da hin kommt, dann hätte ichs schon mal früher probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber was anderes: wenn man vom flugplatz über IF richtung sümpfe runterläuft kommt man ja zu diesem kleinen zwergendorf.. dort gibt es einen tunnel, der ins nichts führt, man sieht nur blau. ist dort schon mal jemand heruntengesprungen? habe mich nicht getraut - nachher kann man dann nicht porten oder sowas... udn ich brauche meine elfe ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochwas: wie läuft das nun mit dem überwinden vom erschöpfungsbalken? konnte keine erklärung finden. hat man da als magier denn eine chance, das auch hinzubekommen? zu der kleinen insel bei tanaris hab ichs schon mal geschafft, dank tempotrank und seelenstein.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (22. März 2009)

man bruach genug wille damit man mehr hp regeniert als man durch erschöpfung schaden bekommt


----------



## araos (22. März 2009)

Autumna schrieb:


> habe heute gilneas entdeckt... wenn ich gewusst hätte wie einfach man da hin kommt, dann hätte ichs schon mal früher probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich bin runter^^ ohne rücksicht auf verluste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is abe rnix besonderes nach ein paar sekunden stirbst du, aber wenn du dir die map oder minimap ansiehst wirst du sehen dass du noch immer fällst ich bin so weit aus meer raus bevor der geist nach dem 6 mins freigelassen wurde


----------



## DarkPerson (22. März 2009)

Ist zwar nur was kleines, aber ich komme auf die Mauer vor SW drauf (auch nach Patch 3.0) einfach wenn man nach SW rein will nicht ins Tal der Helden gehen, sondern nach rechts und dann in der ecke hochspringen, ist ein bisschen Gefummel, aber es geht.

Mfg Dark


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. März 2009)

DarkPerson schrieb:


> Ist zwar nur was kleines, aber ich komme auf die Mauer vor SW drauf (auch nach Patch 3.0) einfach wenn man nach SW rein will nicht ins Tal der Helden gehen, sondern nach rechts und dann in der ecke hochspringen, ist ein bisschen Gefummel, aber es geht.
> 
> Mfg Dark



das geht auch mit der linken seite - nur ist es von da etwas schwerer


----------



## Misaro (23. März 2009)

Autumna schrieb:


> habe heute gilneas entdeckt... wenn ich gewusst hätte wie einfach man da hin kommt, dann hätte ichs schon mal früher probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könntest du mir sagen wie?


----------



## Virest (23. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Könntest du mir sagen wie?



Doch nicht über das Tor bzw. rechts dran vorbei?


----------



## Misaro (23. März 2009)

Virest schrieb:


> Doch nicht über das Tor bzw. rechts dran vorbei?



Geht doch nicht, da kommt man doch nirgends rein ohne exploit ^^ oder?


----------



## Virest (23. März 2009)

Ohne Exploit: Nicht möglich. Eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem ist da nicht viel, nur eine weite Fläche ohne nichts.


----------



## Dufurius (23. März 2009)

Der Thread ist schon so lang dass ich nicht mehr überblicke ob das schon jemand gesagt hat aber es gibt nen Bug wo man im Arathibecken durch die Luft laufen kann und von oben runter schießen kann. Man muss dafür am Hof der Horde nach links ausen um den Zaun herum laufen und dan über einen Vorsprung nach oben springen, dan springt man einfach irgendwo hin und ihr werdet merken ihr fallt nicht runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (23. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Der Thread ist schon so lang dass ich nicht mehr überblicke ob das schon jemand gesagt hat aber es gibt nen Bug wo man im Arathibecken durch die Luft laufen kann und von oben runter schießen kann. Man muss dafür am Hof der Horde nach links ausen um den Zaun herum laufen und dan über einen Vorsprung nach oben springen, dan springt man einfach irgendwo hin und ihr werdet merken ihr fallt nicht runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is mir bis jetzt noch nie aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht aber echt


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (23. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Der Thread ist schon so lang dass ich nicht mehr überblicke ob das schon jemand gesagt hat aber es gibt nen Bug wo man im Arathibecken durch die Luft laufen kann und von oben runter schießen kann. Man muss dafür am Hof der Horde nach links ausen um den Zaun herum laufen und dan über einen Vorsprung nach oben springen, dan springt man einfach irgendwo hin und ihr werdet merken ihr fallt nicht runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



an sich witzig - aber wenn man damit ins spiel eingreift ein eindeutiger exploit und unter umständen auch
ein grund warum das walljumpen abgeschafft wurde, daher weniger beliebt in diesem thema

falls es noch immer funktioniert hat der walljumpnerf nicht alles mitgenommen, schade - weil dann weniger
sinnvoll zu unserem leid

also wenn man solch eine position erreicht in den bgs, dann nur mit schneebällen schießen ;-)


----------



## Taxxor (23. März 2009)

Also an manchen stellen wie z.b. da wo es zum Sägewerk in Steinkrallengebirgen hoch geht (nur als beispiel)kann man immer noch an den Mauern springen


----------



## Dufurius (23. März 2009)

Ja Blizz hat ja mit dem Walljump patch nur die bekanntesten Möglichkeiten entfernt. Die wirklich interessanten Bugs die nur die Wenigsten kennen sind ja noch vorhanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autumna (23. März 2009)

naja ich bin einfach rechts hoch auf die mauer, hab einmal geblinzelt und schon war ich drüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe also nichts böses getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Virest schrieb:


> Ohne Exploit: Nicht möglich. Eindeutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## RazZerrR (24. März 2009)

Butchero schrieb:


> Dann müsste es ja eventuell doch irgendwann mal Unterwassermounts geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nicht schelcht.. denn die gibt es jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (24. März 2009)

Was ist dies für ein Gebiet es hat etwa die Größe von Dutoar aber es ist im Moment noch nicht benutzt:

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/8733/unbenannto.png


----------



## SirCotare (24. März 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Was ist dies für ein Gebiet es hat etwa die Größe von Dutoar aber es ist im Moment noch nicht benutzt:
> 
> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/8733/unbenannto.png



Das ist Gilneas. Den Eingang kannste ja ingame besuchen, aber du stehst dann vorm Graumarnwall und kommst nicht rein. Das ist derzeit nichts dahinter und die Landmasse ist viel kleiner als sie laut Karte sein müsste.


----------



## araos (24. März 2009)

Da atm nix los ist hier im thread frag ich nochmal: " kennt wer nen noch funktionierenden weg rauf nach hyjal?" hyjal is für mich der heilige gral des explorens und ich war so entäuscht das alle wege die ich ausprobiert hab nicht mehr gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Rhokan (24. März 2009)

Naja, Schamanen-Farsight^^ Ich wüsste nicht wie man hochkommen soll ohne walljumpen


----------



## araos (24. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Naja, Schamanen-Farsight^^ Ich wüsste nicht wie man hochkommen soll ohne walljumpen



Farsight udn eagle eye wurden zum teil generft für hyjal, jeden fall vom eschental aus und ich komm mit meinem hutne rnoch nich anders an hyjal ran ausser dem ist selbst immer nich am schönsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (24. März 2009)

Soo.. ich war gestern wieder mal auf Entdeckerreise und bin an eine Stelle gekommen zwischen Hyjal und dem Eschental (siehe Anhang) 



War auch bei den Grünen "Gaswolken" doch leider passiert da nix :/
Dahin kommt man nur mit den Raketenstiefeln, Noggenfogger und Fallschirmunhang (oder Buff vom Mage), man springt von Winterspring aus immer auf kleine Plätze am Berg.


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Soo.. ich war gestern wieder mal auf Entdeckerreise und bin an eine Stelle gekommen zwischen Hyjal und dem Eschental (siehe Anhang)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei den wolken kann man angeblich per lagg makro in den smaragdgrünen traum, was ich jedoch nicht glaube


----------



## Misaro (24. März 2009)

Ja. habs mit nem 
/sitzen
/liegen
/sitzen
/liegen
/sitzen
/liegen
/sitzen
/liegen
makro usw versucht.. ging nicht schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: /sitzen nicht /sitz


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Ja. habs mit nem
> /sitz
> /liegen
> /sitz
> ...


wenn man das auf privatservern macht (habs noch nie gemacht, war da auch noch nie) stürtzt angeblich der server ab


----------



## Fynnya (24. März 2009)

@ Wargi



> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^




Ich bin mit meinem Dudu dort gewesen. Du kommst dorthin indem Du über die Berge läufst. Dafür startest du in Winterspring ganz im Westen. Aber wo genau die Stelle ist, lässt sich hier schlecht erklären ^^
Als Alli kann man die Trolle wegklatschen, droppen aber nur Runenstoff und halt so grauen Crap.
Für Hordis is da unten nix los, weder hauen noch reden funzt.


----------



## Uldanem (24. März 2009)

Habe reinzufällig beim rumdaddeln in Nordend nen Bug  gehabt wo ich unter die Welt geschaut habe  also Boden war weg naja, wunderlich nicht passiert jeden mal nur wunderlich das da in Dracheneinöde unterm Drachentempel nen Würfel ist oder zuminest ne kante aus erde. Bild habe ich nicht gemacht kann auch sein das ich mir nur verschaut habe und die umrisse von dem raum wo Oksidansanktum auch drinne ist gesehen habe , war leider auch zu schnell weg wieder..

Sag halt nur kommisch aus als hätte da wer nen Graswürfel hingeschmissen ^^'


----------



## RazZerrR (25. März 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Das ist Gilneas. Den Eingang kannste ja ingame besuchen, aber du stehst dann vorm Graumarnwall und kommst nicht rein. Das ist derzeit nichts dahinter und die Landmasse ist viel kleiner als sie laut Karte sein müsste.



Kanne s sein, dass Gilneas mal ein Startgebiet für eine neue Rasse wird? Ich habe mal eine angebliche Liste von Blizzard gesehen und allen WoW Extensions und da war Gilneas 1-10.. also?^^


----------



## SirCotare (25. März 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Kanne s sein, dass Gilneas mal ein Startgebiet für eine neue Rasse wird? Ich habe mal eine angebliche Liste von Blizzard gesehen und allen WoW Extensions und da war Gilneas 1-10.. also?^^



Gilneas wird in der Liste als Lvl 77-80 ausgewiesen. Du verwechselst es vermutlich mit Pandaria oder Hiji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> - Maelstrom Set
> Gilneas - 77 to 80
> [...]
> 
> ...



Pandaria wäre dann wohl das Stargebiet der Pandaren. Über Wolfenhold ist eigentlich nichts bekannt... die Xorothian Plains wären aber wohl auf dem Planeten Xoroth zu finden. Dieser wäre die von der Brennenden Legion beherrschte Heimat der Teufelsrösser, wie man sie bereits von Hexenmeistern kennt.


----------



## mister.G (25. März 2009)

stammen diese Wolfsmenschen (Worgs) nicht auch aus Xoroth? Diese würden dann ja auch mit dem Namen Wolfenhold ganz gut zusammenpassen.


----------



## SirCotare (25. März 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> stammen diese Wolfsmenschen (Worgs) nicht auch aus Xoroth? Diese würden dann ja auch mit dem Namen Wolfenhold ganz gut zusammenpassen.



Daran dachte ich auch schon... Das Problem ist nur, dass nicht bekannt ist, woher die "Worgen" wirklich herstammen. Ausserdem werden sie als bestialische Kreaturen aus einer anderen Dimension beschrieben, die alles angreifen und töten, was ihnen vor die Augen kommt. Irgendwie unvorstellbar, dass diese eine spielbare Rasse werden könnten... (http://www.wowwiki.com/Worgen)


----------



## RazZerrR (25. März 2009)

Aber es wäre unlogisch ein Gebiet von Stufe 77-80 in der alten Welt zu machen oder?


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Aber es wäre unlogisch ein Gebiet von Stufe 77-80 in der alten Welt zu machen oder?


wieso?


----------



## mister.G (25. März 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Aber es wäre unlogisch ein Gebiet von Stufe 77-80 in der alten Welt zu machen oder?



Ich kann mir ganz gut vorstellen das man da erstmal ein oder zwei level macht, und von dort aus per schiff etc. in die höheren gebiete segeln kann. sollten ja dann hauptsächlich irgendwelche inseln sein


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht... hat Blizz jemals ein levelgebiet innerhalb eines Add-ons hinzugefügt? Und so wie ich das verstehe ist Gilneas ja wahrscheinlich für Maelstrom geplant... und warum sollte Blizz für ein Add-on wo es vorraussichtlich bis level 90 ein Gebiet implementieren das von 77-80 geht? verstehen würde ich wenn es von 78 - was weiß ich.... 83 geht o.ä. so wie es bis jetzt auch war immer.


----------



## RazZerrR (25. März 2009)

Die Liste stimmt bestimmt auch nicht zu 100%


----------



## SirCotare (25. März 2009)

Das liegt daran, dass die Levelangaben nicht zu 100% korrekt sind. Die Gebiete die auf der Liste sind, decken sich zwar mit dem was released wurde, aber die Levelangaben weichen oft um 1-2 Level ab. Die Liste stammt ja aus einer Zeit wo noch garkein Addon released war.

Also ich fänds durchaus schlüssig, wenn man Gilneas als Startgebiet für das Addon wählen würde. Ist ja schliesslich das perfekte Sprungbrett zu den vorgelagerten Inseln der Baradinbucht, so wie Kul Tiras.


----------



## Gwen (25. März 2009)

Zu den Worgen...

Als Allianzler kann man eine kleine Questreihe in Darnassus annehmen, die zunächst in den Teufelswald führt.
Hier erfährt man von einer Priesterin der Elun, die von Elune "Eluns Sense" erhalten hat. Mit diesem Artefakt konnte
sie Worgen aus einer anderen Welt herbeirufen, die ihr beim Kampf gegen die Dämonen im Teufelswald halfen.
Allerdings geriet das ganze irgendwann außer Kontrolle (außerdem hatte ein Menschenmagier herausgefunden wie man
die Worgen mit Magie herbei rufen konnte). 
Die Priesterin reißte daraufhin in die östlichen Königreiche um dort nach Antworten zu suchen...
Die Überreste der gescheiterten Priesterin liegen in einem Mienenstollen im Düsterwalds Süd-Osten vergraben.


Dies ist zumindest eine Antwort seitens Blizzard zur Herkunft der Worgen.


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

i-wie find ich sowas ja faszinierend... Blizz lässt so viele fragen offen... alles ist so mystisch und man kann nur spekulieren... ich finds super... und bin echt gespannt was das nächste add-on bringt

btw Noamuth: was bedeutet der Spruch in deiner Signatur? =)


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

ich geh voll gern unter stormwind mit ein paar freunden und zünd dort ein lagerfeuer an und grill einwenig - mit viiiel bier natürlich ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> (ihr solltet über lvl 40 sein, um keinen fallschaden zu erhalten)



OT: Der Fallschaden ist prozentual in jedem Level gleich. Springst du mit Level 9 von der Klippe, beträgt der Schaden (beispielsweise) 10% deiner Gesundheit und und springst du mit Level 80 von der gleichen Klippe sind es ebenfalls 10%. Je höher die Klippe... ok, bekannt ;-)


----------



## Kronas (25. März 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> OT: Der Fallschaden ist prozentual in jedem Level gleich. Springst du mit Level 9 von der Klippe, beträgt der Schaden (beispielsweise) 10% deiner Gesundheit und und springst du mit Level 80 von der gleichen Klippe sind es ebenfalls 10%. Je höher die Klippe... ok, bekannt ;-)


die quote ist von januar 08!


----------



## RazZerrR (25. März 2009)

Aber ich bin mir zu 99% Sicher, dass das nächste Addon Maelstrom ist.


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. März 2009)

Nefaros schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht... hat Blizz jemals ein levelgebiet innerhalb eines Add-ons hinzugefügt? Und so wie ich das verstehe ist Gilneas ja wahrscheinlich für Maelstrom geplant... und warum sollte Blizz für ein Add-on wo es vorraussichtlich bis level 90 ein Gebiet implementieren das von 77-80 geht? verstehen würde ich wenn es von 78 - was weiß ich.... 83 geht o.ä. so wie es bis jetzt auch war immer.


Das würde vielleicht noch Sinn machen (vorausgesetzt die Levelangaben erweisen sich als wahr), wenn Gilneas das Startgebiet einer neuen Heldenklasse wird. Die TodesEmos durften sich ja auch erstmal in der alten Welt austoben. Dafür allerdings eine komplette Region wäre schon fast viel... es sei denn sie würde kleiner als man laut Karte vermuten könnte, z.B. durch Gebirge an den Seiten stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir zu 99% Sicher, dass das nächste Addon Maelstrom ist.


und wieso? *-* vllt. macht Blizz ja Arthas 2.0...
Arthas 2.0:
Arthas liegt im Staub... er wurde besiegt... doch dann erscheint urplötzlich Deathwing und lässt ihn wieder auferstehen!
Arthas wird klar das es keine zukunft für ihn in Nordend gibt und er heuert darauf Goblins an die ihm Nordend 2.0 bauen... hier lässt er von einer Goblin-Vyrkul zucht seinen neuen Sitz erbauen... dieser wird durch eine Mischung aus Nether und Schweineblut, welches zu einem Schild mutiert, beschützt.
Nachdem die Insel fertiggeställt wurde bennent er die Gebiete:
Heulende Öde
Drachenfjord
Zul'Becken
Sholardrak
Boreanische Hügel 
Heulender Grizzly
Eisgipfel
und
Sturmkrone

PvP:
Strand der Winter
Tausend Uralte Seen
...


----------



## RazZerrR (25. März 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> neue Heldenklasse



Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard im nächsten Addon schonwieder eine neue Heldenklasse einführt... Ich denke sie wollen sie das gewhine der Spieler ersparen und vielleicht könnte in Gilneas das Portal nach Maelstrom sein.. Ich denke mal das Gilneas dann von 78-x wäre.


----------



## RazZerrR (25. März 2009)

Nefaros schrieb:


> und wieso? *-* vllt. macht Blizz ja Arthas 2.0...
> Arthas 2.0:
> Arthas liegt im Staub... er wurde besiegt... doch dann erscheint urplötzlich Deathwing und lässt ihn wieder auferstehen!
> Arthas wird klar das es keine zukunft für ihn in Nordend gibt und er heuert darauf Goblins an die ihm Nordend 2.0 bauen... hier lässt er von einer Goblin-Vyrkul zucht seinen neuen Sitz erbauen... dieser wird durch eine Mischung aus Nether und Schweineblut, welches zu einem Schild mutiert, beschützt.
> ...



Schöne Idee, aber ich denke eher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

wer weiß?!
vllt. bin ich ja ein Spion und hab 1337 Kameras im Blizz hauptlager plaziert... ich weiß sogar schon was nach Arthas 2.0 kommt *-*


----------



## RazZerrR (25. März 2009)

Soviel gibt es jetzt schon über Maelstrom...KLICK


----------



## Topperharly (25. März 2009)

ich frag mich eher, warum zum geier gibts keine untoten kinder...irgendwie wär das schon krass.... wobei.... auch wieder krass im anderen sinne...


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. März 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich frag mich eher, warum zum geier gibts keine untoten kinder...irgendwie wär das schon krass.... wobei.... auch wieder krass im anderen sinne...


Wie sollen die das denn hinkriegen? Schonmal einen blutleeren mit Errektion gesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wie sollen die das denn hinkriegen? Schonmal einen blutleeren mit Errektion gesehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btt: Ist eigentlich bekannt warum die beiden Inseln aus der Alpha von WoW wieder herausgenommen wurden? weiß nicht mehr wie die hießen...


----------



## Topperharly (25. März 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wie sollen die das denn hinkriegen? Schonmal einen blutleeren mit Errektion gesehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon mal daran gedacht, dass die durch die seuche auch wieder auferstanden wären, die meisten untoten wurden ja auch nicht gezeugt sondern sind wiederauferstandene menschen, also rede ich im prinzip von einem zombie kind....


----------



## RazZerrR (25. März 2009)

Wir driften hier voll vom Thema ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

Ich hab ja schon was gefragt... post ich das halt nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 evtl. findet es dann ja Beachtung

Ist eigentlich bekannt warum die beiden Inseln aus der Alpha von WoW wieder herausgenommen wurden? weiß nicht mehr wie die hießen...


----------



## Mozee (25. März 2009)

Sie waren zu überflüssig und sind jetzt wasser?


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

überflüssig? das gibt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich fand die sahen ganz lustig aus... hatten was vom Schlingendorntal...


----------



## Mozee (25. März 2009)

Damit dieser thread entsteht?


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

möglich wärs...
vllt. fangen wir jetzt auch mit den Illuminaten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok... lieber nicht...
Ich würds ja auch interessant finden wenn mit der Goblinhauptstadt noch was passiert... wie hieß die gleich?... uff... *nach guck*... Undermine!


----------



## Mozee (25. März 2009)

Die instanz unterhalb von todesminen beherscht von den illuminaten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (25. März 2009)

HAt wer ne WOrld map von WoW alpha ?


----------



## Nefaros (25. März 2009)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Island_of_Doctor_Lapidis schau da mal... da ist auch noch die andere Insel z.B. einfach mal ein wenig durch klicken


----------



## SinjiD (25. März 2009)

der threat is so geil aber leider zu groß^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiß eigentlich einer was das für ein land unterhalb von silithus ist?da fehlt ja noch ein halbes land


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. März 2009)

Das halbe Land fehlt nicht... die Ecke nennt man auch "Ahn'Qiraj"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (25. März 2009)

Würde mich mal echt fragen was blizz noch alles reinbauen will.... total mysteriös das alles..... wenn man mal bedenkt wie weit Blizz vorausschaut , seht euch Kara an , dass stand ja da auch schon seit xyz Jahren da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SirCotare (26. März 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich frag mich eher, warum zum geier gibts keine untoten kinder...irgendwie wär das schon krass.... wobei.... auch wieder krass im anderen sinne...



Ich denk mal du sprichst von den Untoten als Rasse - also eigentlich den Verlassenen. Laut WoW Geschichte entstanden die Verlassenen damals, als Arthas unter der Kontrolle des Lichkönigs auf den Sonnenbrunnen zumarschierte. Er entledigte sich Sylvanas Windrunner und machte sie zur ersten Banshee. Ihre Kameraden erlitten damals ein ähnliches Schicksal und wurden somit zu einen Teil der Streikräfte der Geisel. Die Geisel steht ja wie wir alle wissen unter der Kontrolle des Lichkönigs. Zu der Zeit waren ja Arthas und der Lichkönig (Ner'zhul) noch zwei verschiedene Charaktere. Sie verbanden sich ja erst als Arthas später Frostmourne an sich nahm. Aber zurück zum Thema: Durch seine Anstrenung Arthas unter seiner Kontrolle zu halten war der Lichkönig geschwächt und so gelang es einigen Untoten der Geisel auf wundersame Art und Weise wieder Kontrolle über ihren Geist zu erlangen. Jene, unter der Führung von Sylvanas sind das was wir heute als Untote kennen.

Um die Frage zu beantworten: Kinder sind selten Krieger, die in Schlachten kämpfen und dadurch in die Geisel als Krieger eingegliedert werden. Zudem haben Kinder wohl nicht die mentalen Möglichkeiten wie Erwachsene um sich dem Lichkönig zu entziehen.



Nefaros schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bekannt warum die beiden Inseln aus der Alpha von WoW wieder herausgenommen wurden? weiß nicht mehr wie die hießen...


Gillijim's Isle & Island of Doctor Lapidis. Wieso die Inseln entfernt wurden ist leider unklar. Sie waren aber definitiv damals noch unfertig und scheinen zum Teil eher ne Vorlage gewesen zu sein... aber eben nur zum Teil. Wär sicher interessant gewesen wenn die im Spiel wären. Beide Inseln liegen aber an Stellen, die heute durch Erschöpfung nicht erreichbar sind... evtl. liegt ja hier der Grund. Oder man wird sie dann mit nem kommenden Addon zB. Mahstrom einbauen.

Auf dem Introvideo von Classic WoW sieht man ja ganz am Anfang eine Weltkarte. Hier sind beide Inseln noch verzeichnet!



rocktboyy schrieb:


> Hat wer ne World map von WoW alpha ?


hier gibts die alten Karten



SinjiD schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich einer was das für ein land unterhalb von silithus ist?da fehlt ja noch ein halbes land


Das ist Ahn'Qiraj. Dort befinden sich ja die zwei Raidinstanzen, weshalb die Fläche jetzt frei ist. Kann man eben nur instanziert begehen. Ausserhalb dem des instanzierten Bereichs findet man dort aber immer noch die halb fertigen Überreste dessen finden, was vor release von WoW in der Mache war.


----------



## -Misanthrop- (26. März 2009)

Fliegen in der alten Welt?

Nicht möglich?
Anscheinend doch! :>

Hier 2 Screenshot`s:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War irgendwie ein Fehler ingame... war aber schon cool die alte Welt mal aus einer anderen Perspektive zu betrachten ^^

(Kein Privatrealm oder ähnliches!)

/edit wo anders hochgeladen


----------



## Rosewood (26. März 2009)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Fliegen in der alten Welt?
> 
> Nicht möglich?
> Anscheinend doch! :>
> ...



lies mal den chat, das is so fake


----------



## -Misanthrop- (26. März 2009)

Rosewood schrieb:


> lies mal den chat, das is so fake



Keine Ahnung haben aber Hauptsache mal was posten <.<

Ich bin mit dem schiff von sw nach nordend gefahren dort angekommen auf meinen Teppich
dann gab´s nen derben lagg und ich bin in Trisfall rumgeflogen.


----------



## SirCotare (26. März 2009)

Das solche Bugs vorkommen können ist ja bekannt. Würd also nicht laut aus dem Fenster scheien ob Fake oder nicht. Name, Gilde und Titel sowie Rasse entsprechen einem existierenden Char in der Armory, sowie die Schneiderei für den Teppich. Ausserdem ist der Char im Channel "höheresstudium". Ich würd da mal davon ausgehen, dass die Bilder korrekt sind. Vorstellbar wäre sonst nur ne mpq-Injection, was aufwendig ist und wohl keiner macht.


----------



## IlikeCookies (26. März 2009)

nvm, sry


----------



## Duchi (26. März 2009)

unten^^


----------



## Duchi (26. März 2009)

Jo hab auch bischen gesucht und dan sowas hier gefunden.

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...5Y0exrAvYwk.jpg

und das Land wo man nich hin kommt ^^

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...5Y0exrAvYwk.jpg

so kommt man hin habs 1 mal geschaft dan nich mehr XD.

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...QYmhYVlOAH8.jpg

da steht man^^

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...fLREQrs97Z2.jpg


----------



## Gwen (26. März 2009)

Nefaros schrieb:


> btw Noamuth: was bedeutet der Spruch in deiner Signatur?



Das ist ein Zitat von Generall Patton ins De'sineth übersetzt. Der Orginalspruch ist:

*The aim of open fighting is not to die for your country, but to make the other bastard die for his!!*

in deutsch etwa: Das Ziel eines Kampfes ist nicht für sein Land zu sterben, sondern dafür zu sorgen das die anderen Bastarde für ihres sterben!!


----------



## Torrek (26. März 2009)

Hallo,

um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen...

Ich habe gestern geschafft mir den Chopper zu bauen.
Damit nach Old IF und ins zweite Verlies in Stormwind zu 
kommen ist keine Herausforderung mehr.

Die Gruft hinter Kara geht leider nicht...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schauen wir mal weiter.

Torrek


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. März 2009)

Torrek schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern geschafft mir den Chopper zu bauen.
> Damit nach Old IF und ins zweite Verlies in Stormwind zu
> kommen ist keine Herausforderung mehr.



Oh, hab auch ne Chopper und mich prompt zu ner Erkundungsrunde heute abend verabredet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kannst du nochmal schreiben, wo und wie du es geschafft hast? Ich bin bissel demotiviert, mir ein weiteres mal 95 Seiten auf der Suche nach Hinweisen durchzulesen und hoffe auf gute Tipps von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorlh (28. März 2009)

Habe heute mal in Azshara Bergbau gefarmt und mir ist ein recht großes Tor ausgefallen.

Bei den Koordinaten (38/33)

Es wird von den Holzschlundfeste Furblogs bewacht.Das wäre auch mal ne Instanz wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (28. März 2009)

Mir auch schon aufgefallen. Von der Größe her könnte es gar ne Raidinstanz werden. Aber erstmal sind Uldum und Grim Batol dran ;-) (Und zwar noch mit diesem Addon).


----------



## Kronas (28. März 2009)

die meldung gabs vor paar seiten schonmal mom ich such mal


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. März 2009)

danke an misaro, für die kleine hilfe zu den grünen rauchwolken

hab zwar einen leicht anderen weg genommen - unfreiwillig - aber 
es dennoch geschaft

schon komisch was die da oben sollen - ich denke kaum, dass man 
die von unten aus recht gut sehen kann.

ist halt ein kleiner bonus für uns explorer ;-)


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (28. März 2009)

änd auch das die Feste nen Raid wert wäre, aber leider sind die Fulborgs( zumindest der Stamm, der die Freste bewacht) nach ein paar qs freundlich gesinnt....da würde Blizz sich entweder widersprechen oder müsste sich was sehr gutes einfallen lassen


----------



## Tabulon (28. März 2009)

Könnt mir denken, dass das Tor zum Hauptsitz der Furbolgs führt, sie wollen es einfch zu haben, damit keiner rein kommt


----------



## Teradas (28. März 2009)

Torrek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen...
> 
> ...


Ne Gruft hinter Kara xD? Habe mal davon gehört muss man da im "Joch" wo die Oger sind irgendwo rüberreiten oder?


----------



## Gronn (28. März 2009)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Fliegen in der alten Welt?
> 
> Nicht möglich?
> Anscheinend doch! :>
> ...


Das erste Bild wurde in Drachnöde gemacht und das zweite auf der Gefrorenen See und der rest ist warscheinlich mit einem programm gemacht worden.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (28. März 2009)

Eine Frage an die Biertrinker... gibts das Bier des Monats nur beim Braufest oder kann man das wo anders auch abonieren?


----------



## SpAMMeR (28. März 2009)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Fliegen in der alten Welt?
> 
> Nicht möglich?
> Anscheinend doch! :>
> ...





das is total fake schaut euch mal die channel an in denen der da is.
das bild wurde warhsceinlich aus 2 bildern zusammengeschnitten
buuh!^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. März 2009)

SpAMMeR schrieb:


> das is total fake schaut euch mal die channel an in denen der da is.
> das bild wurde warhsceinlich aus 2 bildern zusammengeschnitten
> buuh!^^



da muss ich dir zustimmen. die channel sind doch etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Langlog (28. März 2009)

jo im zweiten Bild ist auch der Erschöpfungsbalken zu sehen, schlechter Fake mal eben auf die schnelle gemacht.


----------



## Werbeaccount (28. März 2009)

Besonders cool ist der "Essenz von Tausendwinter"-Buff im Scharlachroten Kloster.


----------



## Tabulon (29. März 2009)

Ich hab in Ferelas auf der Insel des Schreckens etwas ziemlich merkwürdiges entdeckt!!
Und zwar sind da überall elite Chimäeren!

Hier mal screen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Info, das is der braune. Der blaue fängt i-wie mit "Arcane..." an.
Was das wohl sein könnte

Edit: Hier, EXTRA für diesen thread xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. März 2009)

Die Schimären samt ihrem Boss sind für die Ahn' Quiraj-Questreihe.
Musste ich schmerzlich erfahren als ich mal herausfinden wollte was das ist


----------



## villain (29. März 2009)

diese elite chimären brauch(te) man für die aq eröffnungsquest (siehe: klick mich - i ch bin ein link zu einer buffed.de seite )... außerdem geben die Link zu einer buffed.de seite , die benötigt werden für:  ein weiterer buffed.de link


----------



## Mankind.WWE (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese 3Gebiete, ist darüber irgendetwas bekannt?

Sorry, falls es bereits gefragt wurde..


----------



## Tabulon (29. März 2009)

Das links oben is auf alle Fälle Gilneas. Bei den anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (29. März 2009)

das rechts gehört irgendwie zu einem der Zwergenclans   genaues weiß ichnet aber stand auf jeden fall mal irgenwo auf diesen 97 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das gebiet oben gehört irgendwie wohl zu den Hochelfen/ jetzt Blutelfen    wenn man dahinschwimmt findet man nen steg und paar häuser...sieht so aus als ob man da nen Azubi hat rumspielen lassen


----------



## chinsai (29. März 2009)

SpAMMeR schrieb:


> das is total fake schaut euch mal die channel an in denen der da is.
> das bild wurde warhsceinlich aus 2 bildern zusammengeschnitten
> buuh!^^



Genau Chat von der Drachenöde in Unterstadt...



Unter SIlberwald ist Gilneas, rechts von Loch Modan ist ein anderen Zwergenkönigreich


----------



## Kamar (29. März 2009)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Gebiet unter Silberwald ist Gilneas und das Gebiet nordwestlich von den Östlichen Pestländern ist Quel'Thalas(Nicht mit Quel'Danas verwechseln).


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Das Gebiet unter Silberwald ist Gilneas und das Gebiet nordwestlich von den Östlichen Pestländern ist Quel'Thalas(Nicht mit Quel'Danas verwechseln).


das zweite ist falsch
quelthalas ist unter dem blutelfenstartgebiet, also ganz im norden des festlandes


----------



## Kamar (29. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das zweite ist falsch
> quelthalas ist unter dem blutelfenstartgebiet, also ganz im norden des festlandes



dan das 2. ignorieren^^


----------



## araos (29. März 2009)

Man kann nicht mehr von "unter Sw" hinter das vergitterte ini tor:

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/8416/wo...32909210352.jpg

Die haben da einfach ne ecke rausgeschnitten >.< schon wieder ein bisschen spass tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

man kommt immernoch durch es ist einfach unsichtbar vorgestern gemacht


----------



## Nortrom141 (29. März 2009)

War letztens mit ein paar gildis beim/in:

Smilie unter karazhan! 

Dorf der tanzenden Trolle!

Ironforge Airport!
und
Wir wollten in die Karazhan Crypts...(doch der weg dorthin wurde wirklich und komplett gesperrt!)

Die Bilder editiere ich noch rein.


lg Alex // Neaja


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. März 2009)

man kann sich in dieses 2. verliess da reinfearen ^^


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> man kann sich in dieses 2. verliess da reinfearen ^^


Fail
Man kann in sw kein Duell anfangen


----------



## Ale4Sale (29. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das zweite ist falsch
> quelthalas ist unter dem blutelfenstartgebiet, also ganz im norden des festlandes



Auch nicht ganz richtig, ansich ist Quel'Thalas alles von Stratholme aufwärts. Da die Quel'dorei vor der Ansiedelung im Immersangwald in Tirisfall ankerten und erst nach einiger Zeit dorthin weiterzogen ist es gut möglich, dass die oberste der 3 markierten Ecken auch zu Quel'Thalas gehört. Wenn man aber nach den WC3-Karten geht, gehört das Gebiet noch zu Lordaeron. 
Als die Geißel von dort nach Quel'Thalas gezogen ist, hat sie sicher auch diesen Landstrich passiert. Denke es müsste da so ähnlich aussehen wie in den Pestländern.


----------



## Smoleface (29. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Fail
> Man kann in sw kein Duell anfangen



epicfail

ein Ally aber einen Hrodler in SW schon


----------



## SirCotare (29. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das zweite ist falsch
> quelthalas ist unter dem blutelfenstartgebiet, also ganz im norden des festlandes



Quel'Thalas ist doch das gesamte Gebiet nördlich der Pestländer, also Geisterlande, Immersangwald, Quel'Danas. Das scheinbare Gebiet nordwestlich der östl. Pestländer ist Stratholme. Die Stadt braucht ja auch Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nitro2k5 (30. März 2009)

Smoleface schrieb:


> epicfail
> 
> ein Ally aber einen Hrodler in SW schon


Eine der gottverdammt dümmsten Antworten die ich seit langem gelesen habe... GZ


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Nitro2k5 schrieb:


> Eine der gottverdammt dümmsten Antworten die ich seit langem gelesen habe... GZ


Und.. warum?   Er/sie hat doch sogar recht damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (30. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und.. warum?   Er/sie hat doch sogar recht damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schonmal ein Hordler in SW gesehen der einen Alli SPieler zum Duel gefordert hat? sicherlich nein.
1. muss das ein ziemlich dummer hordler sein
2. würde der ordler schon bevor der kampf losgeht von den alli umgeholzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (30. März 2009)

Smoleface schrieb:


> epicfail
> 
> ein Ally aber einen Hrodler in SW schon



ein Ally (kann in SW kein Duell anfangen) ein Hordler schon 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> War letztens mit ein paar gildis beim/in:
> 
> Smilie unter karazhan!
> 
> ...



jau, war nice =D
aber von dem weg zum Dorf der tanzenden Trolle hätt ich mir mehr erwartet^^
is ja eig. nur laufen und dann noggenfogger rein bis zum anschlag^^

ach ja, die Platte (die Schlittschuhbahn^^) hinter AQ haste vergessen^^ bei so nem langen fußmarsch sollteste dich da dran erinnern^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. März 2009)

zwar nix außergewöhnliches aber nen besuch wert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn man von dem Leuchtturm aus auf die Insel nebenan springt kommt man auf das Gesperrte Gebiet Zwischen SW und Dun Mogroh, lustigerweise befindet man sich wenn man weiter schwimmt in Westfall am Leuchtturm.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal meine karte wieder etwas aktualisiert

die kreuze markieren besondere explorerstellen - also sehenwürdigkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Brandolfs Explorerkarte

Ja ich weiss, dass diese etwas irreführend anzusehen ist, liegt aber an den serverübergreifenden
schnittpunkten und -feldern auf der karte 

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: falls ich noch etwas übersehen habe oder ein x für eine besonderheit fehlt auf der karte -  bitte mitteilen ;-)


p.p.s: hätte ich jetzt doch glatt vergessen - habe einen weiteren weg gefunden um unter düsterbruch zu kommen
raketenstiefelanweder sollten mal den quest mit den zwillingsbergen machen und sich raketenmäßig nach südostost
bewegen - etwas glück muss dabei sein, den richtigen punkt zu treffen... ach ja den fogger nicht vergessen


----------



## Misaro (30. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal meine karte wieder etwas aktualisiert
> 
> ...



Danke sehr für die Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab noch ein paar Stellen gesehen die noch nicht eingezeichnet sind. Darf ich die Karte kopieren und die Stellen einzeichnen? Ich schicks dir danach..


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. März 2009)

@ misaro

sehr gerne - bin ja mal gespannt was da fehlt ^^

vielleicht war ich schon dort und habs nicht 1:1 in die Karte eingetragen - man verliert so leicht den Überblickt


----------



## Klahtu (30. März 2009)

@Manitu2007
sagmir dochmal bitte wie du dein interface so hinbekommen hast oder kannste evtl deine sammlung uppen??

danke mfg Klahtu



Manitu2007 schrieb:


> zwar nix außergewöhnliches aber nen besuch wert^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NurdieRUhe (30. März 2009)

*Dun Morogh Luftfeld*
Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
((Bild))
man kann dort zwar hin und es gibt sogar einen Greif, aber keine Händler oder besondere Npcs
Ein Gerücht ist z.B. dass dort einmal ein Flugpunkt (oder Transporter) eingeführt wird in WotlK zu der Gnomenstadt in der Boreanischen Tundra



---

Wie kommt man den dahin?
Gibt es hierzu eine Beschreibung?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

im großen und ganzen wirste wahrscheinlich das SpartanUI meinen^^
also da wo die actionbars, char anzeige, target usw sin^^
gibts unter www.spartanui.com

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

NurdieRUhe schrieb:


> *Dun Morogh Luftfeld*
> Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
> ((Bild))
> man kann dort zwar hin und es gibt sogar einen Greif, aber keine Händler oder besondere Npcs
> ...


Ich hab entweder in Dun Morogh angefangen oder in Loch Modan, wobei Loch Modan schneller geht, von Dun Morogh aus kommt man aber an der Silithus Höhle vorbei (name erklärt sich selber sobald du mal da warst^^), deswegen fang ich meistens da an. In Loch Modan musste an dem baum (am ausgang von den durchgängen nach Dun Morogh) in die Berge hoch, von da aus isses eig. nurnoch guggn wo man lang laufen kann und halt immer höher am berg, AFAIK biste nach ner relativ großen, leeren fläche fast da, nurnoch um den berg und hoch^^
kP obs jetz noch geht, war schon lang nichmehr da gewesen..

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Klahtu (30. März 2009)

Ja danke Mr_Multikill sehr geil genau das is das gefällt mir besser als das Standart UI.

mfg Klahtu


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> jau, war nice =D
> aber von dem weg zum Dorf der tanzenden Trolle hätt ich mir mehr erwartet^^
> is ja eig. nur laufen und dann noggenfogger rein bis zum anschlag^^
> 
> ...




Stimmt das war eins der größten events auf unserer tour xD
oder als wir von Ahn Qiraj bei der platte weitergelaufen sind warn wir ja hinter dem Krater von Un Goro, da waren 2 riesige löcher im boden....xD und eine von uns is reingelaufen^^

lg Alex // Neaja


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

jana *hust*
und das obwohl ich euch mit meinem auge von kilrogg gewarnt hab =D
wie siehts aus, solln mer heut n bissl nach der map von brandolf mit den markierten stellen exploren?^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Padde =D

Tante Edith erinnert mich grad dran dass die löcher nur tief, aber nicht arg breit waren^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. März 2009)

eins davon ist dieses,

da war ich noch vor bc drinnen, aber ich hatte noch 3 begleiter dabei inkl. hexer, der mich
wieder heraus portete. auch habe ich den leichte federeffekt des foggertranks genutzt
sicherheitshalber ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ja - ich weiss - kein loch (in der landschaft) ist vor brandolf sicher ^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

jau, ich glaub wir meinen das gleiche loch =D
neben dran war noch n kleineres, des is auch weniger tief als DAS loch^^
Ich geh nur mit meiner hexe zum exploren^^...also seit ich in kara zwischen türe und wand in nem engen raum fest steckte xD
dank meiner hexe (und werbt einen freund zwecks port) konnten Neaja und ich ständig porten^^

ach ja, @ brandolf: wie viele noggenfogger elixire haste immer so dabei? i pack mir immer 80 ein, hab aber oft pech mit dem effekt und i muss erstmal einige verbraten bis ich langsamer fall krieg...^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Padde


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

ich nehm immer auf gut glück, ich drück total oft drauf, und irgendwann stopp ich ^^
das letzte ma hatte ich 120 dabei xDDD

joar könn ma machn wenn du ma on kommen würdsch -.-

lg Alex//Neaja


----------



## Tabulon (30. März 2009)

Wer zur Hölle ist Ortell?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> ich nehm immer auf gut glück, ich drück total oft drauf, und irgendwann stopp ich ^^
> das letzte ma hatte ich 120 dabei xDDD
> 
> joar könn ma machn wenn du ma on kommen würdsch -.-
> ...


jetz grad kann i ned on kommen, es gibt leute die nen job ham^^
i komm auf den ts wenn ich @ home bin^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Padde


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. März 2009)

also ich habe je nachdem was ich vor haben zwischen 100 und 400 dabei
die werden dann auch noch mit dem fallschirmumhang kombiniert

zu oft habe ich etwas aufgeben müssen weil mir die elexiere aus gingen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja das kleine loch ist für die ängstlichen und weniger mutigen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

ich glaub dann pack ich mir ab jetz auch lieber n paar elixire mehr ein^^


dann is jana aber ziemlich mutig =D

ach ja, kommt man mit den raketenstiefeln beim weg nach hyjal (von wq aus) über das "loch", wo man danach dann an der säule hoch muss? i hoff du weißt was ich mein^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## CharlySteven (30. März 2009)

da hat man ja als magier richtig glück das man ein zauber für so etwas hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (30. März 2009)

Zu diesem Thema sag ich, dass Blizz sich ziemlich viele Baustellen offen gelassen hat, wie z.B. Uldum.
Mal sehen, vielleicht schustern die ja mal was anständiges. Mal sehen was kommt, hoffe das die WoW-Sektion bei blizz noch viele kreative Ideen hat und das auch auf Bezug auf die Alte Welt.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. März 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> ich glaub dann pack ich mir ab jetz auch lieber n paar elixire mehr ein^^
> 
> 
> dann is jana aber ziemlich mutig =D
> ...




ich weiss fast alles und gebe es auch zu - es sollte gehen vielleicht sogar ohne leichte feder,
aber du wirst weggeportet sobald die gebietsgrenzen überschritten werden

ist ja lustiger weise auch in der einen höhle so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zu uldum, ein netter ausblick aus dem fakeloch ;-) da hätten sie sich etwas mehr mühe geben
sollen und nicht nur die felswand schwarz anpinseln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i2lurchi (30. März 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> zu uldum, ein netter ausblick aus dem fakeloch ;-) da hätten sie sich etwas mehr mühe geben
> sollen und nicht nur die felswand schwarz anpinseln


hätten sie die fertige instanz hierstellen sollen?


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

@ Brandolf, auf welchem server spielst du eigentlich?


Jap, bei manchen sachen hätten sie sich mehr mühe geben können!

lg Alex // Neaja


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. März 2009)

i2lurchi schrieb:


> hätten sie die fertige instanz hierstellen sollen?



nein, aber etwas mehr detailfreude und nicht so einen plumpen aufbau.

ähnlich wie zul' aman vor der öffnung z.b.

###########################

man findet mich auf dem server mannoroth

z.z. meist mit turbo, rubberduck (der schwimmpala) oder elcarnicero


----------



## Tabulon (30. März 2009)

Zu dem Loch: Wie bist du da rein gekommen?


----------



## Basle (30. März 2009)

Hier wurde mal gesagt das man mit genügend wille die erschöpfung "wegheilen" kann. Hat mal jemand ne übersicht, wieviel wille man da braucht? (ich denke mal das ist lvl abhängig oder?)  Wenn es schon mal erklärt wurde reicht mir auch die Seitenzahl. (habe leider nicht die Zeit mir jetzt alle Seiten durchzulesen, auch wenn ich das alles sehr interessant finde. Werd mir auch mal ein DuDu machen zwecks Wassergestalt) Finde die Unterwasserwelt echt cool. 

Gruß, Basle


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2009)

wurde hier nicht auchmal gesagt das das nur mit hots und tränken geht wenn man die Tränke richtig timed? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (30. März 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> wurde hier nicht auchmal gesagt das das nur mit hots und tränken geht wenn man die Tränke richtig timed?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber man regeneriert kein Mana wenn man den Erschöpfungsbalken hat.

btw: Seite 100 wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (30. März 2009)

Es wurde schonmal erwähnt, dass man mit nem schnellen hot (heal over time nenn ichs mal xP) sein Leben retten kann


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

Jap aber da musste deine HoTs gut timen ^^ 
und eben immer aufrecht erhalten


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. März 2009)

ehm wo isn jetzt dieses komische loch?

Ps:der nächste post ist seite 100.


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

meinste das bei Uldum oder das andere? ^^


----------



## Kurta (30. März 2009)

das Loch ist in Tanaris im Süden bei Uldum kannste gar net übersehen wenn du da bist

PS: SEITE ---<*100*>---


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. März 2009)

ich mein das tiefe loch was brandolf vor n paar seiten gezeigt hat^^


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

Das war hinterm Krater von Un´Goro, da kommt man nur hin, wenn du von Old AQ weiter über die berge läufst
Ist ziemlich kompliziert


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. März 2009)

o.O okay


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sofern du das hier meinst


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

die links von neaja is da rein gefallen^^
ach ja, meinen name brauchst ned zensieren =D
die hexe rechts is meine^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. März 2009)

jo das mein ich


----------



## Kurta (30. März 2009)

cool wasn das fürn interface , das schaut ja genial aus! pls sagen *liebguck*


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

Spartan UI v2

einfach bei spartanui.com laden, und die datei einfach in dein WoW > Interface > AddOns reinentpacken ^^
ist sehr ressourcensparend


----------



## Distriction (30. März 2009)

in der tat hübsches interface... magst mir nen tipp geben wie ich das auch krieg? vllt. per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit zu langsam^^


----------



## Tabulon (30. März 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Spartan UI v2
> 
> einfach bei spartanui.com laden, und die datei einfach in dein WoW > Interface > AddOns reinentpacken ^^
> ist sehr ressourcensparend



Meine Fresse ey -_-


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Meine Fresse ey -_-




was für ein sinnvoller beitrag, schreib was gscheids oder lass es bleiben


----------



## Tabulon (30. März 2009)

Das war ja nichtmal an dich gerichtet, wovon man auch von deinem beitrag nicht vom Thema reden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: Bin in das Loch gekommen, aber das geht nur tief runter und man stirbt


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Das war ja nichtmal an dich gerichtet, wovon man auch von deinem beitrag nicht vom Thema reden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kk nja dann is ja in orndung.


btt:  Jau da is nix besonderes unten wird es halt immer enger, und dann bleibst stecken und bist tot ^^

kennt ihr die "eis"-platte bei AQ? (habs halt eisplatte genannt weil sie weis ist xD) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist um einiges größer als auf dem bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (30. März 2009)

War vorhin drauf, dachte eig. der lädt irgendwas, aber dann war es doch nur eine gewöhnliche große weiße platte


----------



## Kronas (30. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> War vorhin drauf, dachte eig. der lädt irgendwas, aber dann war es doch nur eine gewöhnliche große weiße platte


platzhalter weil blizzard denkt niemand sieht das, war genauso beim landstreifen bei kalimdor am rand des meeres

wie kommt man denn momentan da drauf?


----------



## Nortrom141 (30. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO18TDwXGr0   < sehr nettes video  so bin ich hingekommen...am bessten ihr habt einen mage dabei wegen leichter fall, das von Noggenfogger hält ja nicht arg lange ^^" 

und dann musste dort einfach ein bissl auf berge klettern und einfach ein bisschen rumgucken und forschen, dann findest du die platte =D achja priester geht auch glaub ich


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. März 2009)

leute von Aman'Thul können mich gern mal anschreiben zwecks exploren^^ 
neaja wird dann bestimmt au mitkommen^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. März 2009)

schade, dass manche die besondere seite 100

für weniger themenfördernde beiträge nutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber dennoch denke ich, dass wir hier im buffed.de forum
eine ganz besondere sammlung an explorer- und geheimnisthemen
geschaffen haben.

ich möchte hiermit auch den moderatoren danken, dass sie hier immer
und immer wieder mehr als ein auge (bestimmt auch einige hühneraugen ;-) )
zugedrückt haben.

es ist bestimmt ein einzigartiges sammelwerk von entdeckungen.
vielleicht wäre es doch mal in erwägung zu ziehen, diesem thema
einen festen platz auf der ersten seite von wow-allgemein zu verschaffen.

so dass es nicht irgendwann einmal im endlichen speicher verschwindet 
und neue generationen wow-spieler die themen erneut ergründen müssen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke an buffed.de, dass ihr uns eine deutsche plattform zum austausch
ermöglicht habt

gruß

brandolf


----------



## waldy200 (31. März 2009)

so.. ich bin gluecklich!

seit ein paar tagen versuche ich nun schon ins uninstanzierte iAQ zu kommen und hab es heute endlich geschafft. ein bisi schwimmen hier, ein bisi klettern da, dann noch moped fahren und sich 2-18 noggernfogger genemigen, dann ist man endlch da. ein beherzter sprung ueber einen streifen "nichts" und man kann sich die ini von innen ansehen (obs 20 oder 40 ist weiss ich nicht, weil ich die inis nicht wirklich kenne^^)

ein paar screenies hab ich gemacht und werd sie hoffentlich noch nachreichen. 

nun geh ich mit einem grinsen ins gesicht. ein ziel hab ich noch... aber morgen ist auch noch ein tag 

achja: gz fuer seite 100. nicht nur an brandolf, sondern an alle, die hier mitwirken.


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (31. März 2009)

hi

Muss auch ma meinen senf dazu geben ^^ 

Einer der geilsten und chilligsten orte in wow :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr bilder folgen ^^

lg


----------



## -Misanthrop- (31. März 2009)

SpAMMeR schrieb:


> das is total fake schaut euch mal die channel an in denen der da is.
> das bild wurde warhsceinlich aus 2 bildern zusammengeschnitten
> buuh!^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry aber wie oft noch es ist definitiv KEIN fake! <.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weis das der Chat nicht mit den orten übereinstimmt aber so war es dort nunmal!

Ich bin mit dem Schiff von Sturmwind nach Nordend gefahren direkt auf meinen Teppich -->
derber lagg + Ladebildschirm und ich war in der alten Welt.


----------



## Sotham (31. März 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen, mir ist das auch schn mal passiert. Disconnect in Nordnend aufm Flugtier und nach dem Ladescreen mit dem Greif durch Tirisfall.

Allerdings waren da auch die viecher in der Luft. Scheint wohl nen Bug zu sein. Ich guck später zu Hause mal ob ich da noch die Screens von habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (31. März 2009)

waldy200 schrieb:


> so.. ich bin gluecklich!
> 
> seit ein paar tagen versuche ich nun schon ins uninstanzierte iAQ zu kommen und hab es heute endlich geschafft. ein bisi schwimmen hier, ein bisi klettern da, dann noch moped fahren und sich 2-18 noggernfogger genemigen, dann ist man endlch da. ein beherzter sprung ueber einen streifen "nichts" und man kann sich die ini von innen ansehen (obs 20 oder 40 ist weiss ich nicht, weil ich die inis nicht wirklich kenne^^)
> 
> ...


das alte AQ find ich auch genail^^
auch schon der weg da hin sieht super aus und ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen da mal hin zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Video hat Neaja ja schon gepostet^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2009)

Bobmorane-Nazjatar schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Muss auch ma meinen senf dazu geben ^^
> 
> ...


warste auch oben bei dem Haus ich bin da noch nie hingekommen nach unten zu den wasserfällen ist ja relativ simpel aber dor oben hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (31. März 2009)

also ich war da hin und wieder oben - ist wirklich ein sehr schöner platz dort
und die bierlierfung durch die zwerge ist auch gesichert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich bin gerade am ausarbeiten wie man wieder da hoch kommt, da mein
alter weg noch mit dem richtig alten walljump ging

mal sehen was ich erreichen kann


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2009)

kann amn vllt von einer anderen Seite über die Berge kommen?


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (1. April 2009)

Ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal mit rocketboots kommt man da bestimmt i wie hin. Da ich aber kein ingi bin muss ich mir was anderes überlegen ^^ ma schauen wie weit ich komme . 

Ps: sagt bescheid wenn ihr wisst wie 

Lg


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (1. April 2009)

Hab noch was gefunden :

Das is in HDZ3 . Wenn man aus hyjal rausgeht . Geht übrigens immer noch man braucht auch nicht rumsprigen . kann einfach rauslaufen.

Slowfall is von vorteil^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG


----------



## Mr_Multikill (1. April 2009)

@Bobmorane-Nazjatar: 
Nice =)
Wo biste denn in HDZ3 raus gelaufen dass du da hin gekommen bist?^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Padde


----------



## Raheema (1. April 2009)

das ist ja mal cool ^^ 


@Brandolf 


Dein profil Foto im Kamin das ist mir auch schon mal paasirt -.- 
war mit Noggendings ein Skellet und dann gesprungen und dann war das so ende und ZACK war ich im Kamin -.- zum glück war ich mage deswegen port IF und wieder zu den Westliochen pestländern hin ^^ 



Mfg
Raheema


----------



## Duchi (1. April 2009)

Bobmorane-Nazjatar schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden :
> 
> Das is in HDZ3 . Wenn man aus hyjal rausgeht . Geht übrigens immer noch man braucht auch nicht rumsprigen . kann einfach rauslaufen.
> 
> ...




Du wirst uns auch sicher erzählen warum "beide chars" auf lvl 70 sind =)?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (1. April 2009)

Duchi schrieb:


> Du wirst uns auch sicher erzählen warum "beide chars" auf lvl 70 sind =)?



ähm weil man hdz3 auch schon mit lvl 70 machen kann? ohne wotl zu installieren


und zum bild - das hatte misaro schon gepostet nur nicht im instanzierten bereich


es ist also wie beim flugzeug in hyjal - gegenwart und vergangenheit haben sich landschaftlich
kaum verändert


----------



## Nortrom141 (1. April 2009)

Ich *vermute*  mal das es "Der Grüne Rauch" (engl.: The green Smoke) is.
Gibt auch einige videos wie man dorthin kommt. 
Ich weis nicht ob es noch geht..habe es noch nie ausprobiert, werde aber vielleicht demnächst mal mit Fetti/Fallen hingehn.

lg Alex // Neaja


----------



## Misaro (1. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH-L4hYRcps

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht das ganze zu Filmen. Erwartet nicht ein tagelang editiertes Video mit Musik was weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs nur schnell im Movie Maker in ein paar mins bearbeitet. 
Alles ist 2x schneller.


----------



## Waldschurke (1. April 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH-L4hYRcps
> 
> Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht das ganze zu Filmen. Erwartet nicht ein tagelang editiertes Video mit Musik was weiss ich
> 
> ...


kannst du mir mal deine makros geben pls


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (1. April 2009)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal deine makros geben pls



man brauch dafür keine makros - nur genügend fogger und die raketenstiefel


----------



## Misaro (1. April 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> man brauch dafür keine makros - nur genügend fogger und die raketenstiefel


Und wenn man schon die raketenstiefel gebastelt hat ist der fallschirmumhang ein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich brauch nur das makro
/cast !adlerauge


----------



## Waldschurke (1. April 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon die raketenstiefel gebastelt hat ist der fallschirmumhang ein muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau das meinte ich thx ...


----------



## Nortrom141 (2. April 2009)

Hier hab ma nen screen gemacht wie ich mich fürs exploren vorbereite ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja...wohin mit dem Gold xDDD


----------



## Raheema (2. April 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Hier hab ma nen screen gemacht wie ich mich fürs exploren vorbereite ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe magier FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (3. April 2009)

> Du wirst uns auch sicher erzählen warum "beide chars" auf lvl 70 sind =)?




Jo kann ich dir gern sagen!

weil das vor 1 jahr war ^^ wie du auf meinem ersten bild erkennen kannst( welches ca 3 wochen alt ist) bin ich inzwischen 80, weiblich und heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das Bild is IN der instanz gemacht . die gas wolken sind auch in der normalen welt da aber man kommt wie man im video sieht nur mit raketen stiefel hin .

In der instanz kommt man ganz leicht hin. Es gibt eine stelle an der man einfach rauslaufen kann. Wo das is is schwer zu beschreiben aber relativ weit unten in hyjal.

LG


----------



## Raheema (3. April 2009)

uch glaub ich muss mir mal die Raketen stiefel kaufen oder könne nur Ingis die haben?


----------



## Misaro (3. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> uch glaub ich muss mir mal die Raketen stiefel kaufen oder könne nur Ingis die haben?


Brauchst Ingi Skill 330.. :/


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. April 2009)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie oft noch es ist definitiv KEIN fake! <.<
> Ich weis das der Chat nicht mit den orten übereinstimmt aber so war es dort nunmal!
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Schiff von Sturmwind nach Nordend gefahren direkt auf meinen Teppich -->
> derber lagg + Ladebildschirm und ich war in der alten Welt.



Tja, solche Vermutungen fängt man sich eben ein, wenn man nen simplen Lag in den "Geheimnisse der alten Welt"-Threat steckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab auch noch nen paar screens von ner Kollegin, wie sie auf einem Greif (also dem Linienflug-Greif vom Greifenmeister) ganz nach Belieben in den östlichen Pestländern rumgegurkt ist. Auch IN der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts. Schlicht und ergreifend ein Lag. Auf ihrem Bildschirm ging sie längst zu Fuss, auf meinem flatterte sie noch immer. Also so ganz und gar net geheimnisvoll (aber witzig allemale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Daher glaube ich nicht, dass es ein Fake ist.


----------



## KodiakderBär (3. April 2009)

hat letztens mit nem horde twink aufm pvp server(er is noch en kleiner erst lvl36) die q im vorgebirge des hügellandes gemacht un mir is da en merkwürdiges buch  dings gedropt  war in diesem internierungslager wo man die 4 untoten töten muss um diese blutsteine zurück zu holen beim letzten war noch sone dalaran zauberin  beobachterin schlagmichtot(name weis ic  nicht mehr) die dieses buch dropte in diesem buch erzählte die von experimenten mit den steinen unter anderem bringt sie die mit den alten göttern zusammen und das die steie blut naja absorbieren 

kann es sein das ein weiterer der alten götter under loarderon liegt? hatte weils mir merkwürdig vorkamm nochn bisl weiter gestöbert u irgen wo weiß nich mehr genau wo gelesen das die hochelfen als diese das erste mal in loarderon landeten erst ne siedlung ind tirisfal gegründet hatten aber dann weil sie etwas unsagbar böses spürten weitergezogen sind und dann in quel talas ihr königreich gegründet haben

hat einer von euch ne idee dazu? obs stimmt obs nicht stimmt was es nu mit diesen 4 steinen aufsich aht die man den verlassenen zurück bringt?

p.s. wer rechtschreib un grammatik fehler findet bekommt nen gummipunkt^^


----------



## Rator (3. April 2009)

habs endlich geschafft  auf den Leuchtturm im Sturmwind hafen  zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im anflug ( zwar noch verschielt, aber beim 2. mal hats geklappt >.< )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gelandet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und schöner ausblick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





hab da noch was interessantes entdeckt als ich so unter sturmwind rumtuckerte sah ich plätzlich ein lvl 50 rar kroko in der luft hängen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mir dann die stelle gemerkt und bin mal von oben hin getaucht, hat aber nur ne öde kralle gedroppt das vieh, weiß wer wozu das gut is?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. April 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> habs endlich geschafft  auf den Leuchtturm im Sturmwind hafen  zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich dachte der kroko wurde enfternt oO also isser noch da
sinn hat er eigentlich net


----------



## Balord (3. April 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> hab mir dann die stelle gemerkt und bin mal von oben hin getaucht, hat aber nur ne öde kralle gedroppt das vieh, weiß wer wozu das gut is?



Ist lediglich ein gutes Hunter pet und möglicherweise eine anspielung auf Krokodiele in der Kanalisation (wäre ja möglich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> habs endlich geschafft  auf den Leuchtturm im Sturmwind hafen  zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie kommt man da denn hoch?oO


----------



## Kronas (3. April 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie kommt man da denn hoch?oO


slowfly vermute ich


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2009)

aber man muss ja von irgendwo abspringen und man sinkt ja auch also muss der Absprungpunkt ganzschön hoch sein


----------



## Smeal (3. April 2009)

Habs direkt beim ersten Versuch geschafft super easy
[attachment=7186:WoWScrnS...9_210915.jpg]


----------



## Savo3 (3. April 2009)

smaragdtgrüne traum


----------



## Tabulon (3. April 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> smaragdtgrüne traum




*hust*


----------



## Savo3 (3. April 2009)

gm insel


----------



## Savo3 (3. April 2009)

+++geht ned sry


----------



## Raheema (3. April 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Habs direkt beim ersten Versuch geschafft super easy
> [attachment=7186:WoWScrnS...9_210915.jpg]




wo ist das denn?


----------



## Taxxor (4. April 2009)

Ich glaub das ist bei den PvP Anmeldern in Dalaran


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wo ist das denn?



ein bild.


----------



## Gaaz (4. April 2009)

Ich finde Blizz sollte mal nen Addon zur alten Welt rausbringen, in dem sie sich all diesen offenen Enden widmen, und vielleicht Flugmounts für die alte Welt freischalten.
Ich glaub nicht, dass das die Leute langweilen würde.


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (4. April 2009)

> und vielleicht Flugmounts für die alte Welt freischalten.




Wird NIEMALS kommen weil das alles zerstören würde ^^ aber vll walljumpen wieder einführen das wäre nais :>


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. April 2009)

So zu Grim Batol ich hab heute ein neues WoW Buch bekommen spielt in Grim Batol zur BC-Zeit also vom letzten bis jetzt ein Großer Zeitsprung aber ich glaube die Chancen stehen gut das Grim Batol zur Ini wird 

hmm hoffe das Gerücht stimmt das Knaaks Großprojekt der Arthasroman sein wird


----------



## Smeal (4. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wo ist das denn?






Taxxor schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist bei den PvP Anmeldern in Dalaran



richtig


----------



## youngceaser (4. April 2009)

Gaaz schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizz sollte mal nen Addon zur alten Welt rausbringen, in dem sie sich all diesen offenen Enden widmen, und vielleicht Flugmounts für die alte Welt freischalten.
> Ich glaub nicht, dass das die Leute langweilen würde.


Doch mich weil ich es nicht abhaben kann mit Flugmount in der alten welt zu fliegen für was hat es da so viele flugpunkte und mich fragen schon genug in norden woher man nen netherdrachen bekommt und das passt einfach nicht zur alten welt


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (4. April 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Hier hab ma nen screen gemacht wie ich mich fürs exploren vorbereite ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was für ein Addon benutzt du da für die Bars? Gefällt mir verdammt gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2009)

Spartan Ui wurde aber schonmal erwähnt wenn du das meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbär76 (4. April 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Was für ein Addon benutzt du da für die Bars? Gefällt mir verdammt gut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würde mich auch interessieren...

lg


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. April 2009)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> naja häslicher als gnome sind die auch nicht... also warum net >_<



Doch, sind sie^^


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Doch, sind sie^^


hört auf sachen aus dem januar 08 zu zitieren...


----------



## Savo3 (4. April 2009)

was ist  den walljumpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savo3 (4. April 2009)

aja und wegen dem dun morogh luft feld
dort gibt es auch einen tier ausbilder


----------



## Assari (4. April 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> was ist  den walljumpen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Walljump ist Wand Springen.

Man springt an einer Wand hoch und läuft sozusagen eine unsichtbare Treppe hoch. Leider wurde der WJ gefixt =(


----------



## Bodog (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

Kein Wunder warum ich nicht mehr auf die OG-Mauer raufkomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bodog


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> was ist  den walljumpen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klick mich


----------



## 1234black (4. April 2009)

MH is auch noch ned offen man kann da zwar irgend wie rein aber naja nur durch Bugs, ich hoffe sie machen das mal auf weil ich würde mir das genr mal ansehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (4. April 2009)

Hallo leute mir istr heute was komisches aufgefallenund zwar steh die ini Naxxramas immer noch in pestländer


----------



## araos (4. April 2009)

Sag mal Brandolf, hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht "Schüler" anzunehmen. also Lernwillige an die hohe kunst des Exlporen unter Anleitung heranzuführen? Die jenigen können dann natürlich ne klasse nehmen deren support du noch brauchst....

Lass es dir mal durch den kopf gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duchi (5. April 2009)

Habe mich mal nach old aq begeben geht immer noch hier paar pics

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...4YfEg3ClEFr.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...LkH4EibzWAu.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...RZcQTJtJp0T.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...dIwJfTEtgKL.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...Zg8yZYt0sYA.jpg


----------



## Raiden55i (5. April 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Hallo leute mir istr heute was komisches aufgefallenund zwar steh die ini Naxxramas immer noch in pestländer




Dies kann nicht in den pestländern sein weil du a in der instanz sehst und b weil der eingang in den pestländern eine platform war wiw die bei sapphiron da gabs keine portale


----------



## ---D.A.--- (5. April 2009)

Raiden55i schrieb:


> Dies kann nicht in den pestländern sein weil du a in der instanz sehst und b weil der eingang in den pestländern eine platform war wiw die bei sapphiron da gabs keine portale


Er meint damit das wenn man in der Inz in der Drachenöde drin ist man die Karte so angezeigt bekommt als wär man in den Pestländern.


----------



## Tabulon (5. April 2009)

Was isn eigentlich damit?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IlikeCookies (5. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Was isn eigentlich damit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice, aber wo is das?


----------



## Kronas (5. April 2009)

IlikeCookies schrieb:


> nice, aber wo is das?


teufelswald, kein walljump ort, ein sumpf im norden


----------



## Transabrina (5. April 2009)

Das ist im Teufelswald, genauer im Eisenwald und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die drei Bäume ein Jäger-Quest.


----------



## Tabulon (5. April 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> Das ist im Teufelswald, genauer im Eisenwald und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die drei Bäume ein Jäger-Quest.



hat die auch ne namen ^^
hab nämlich nen hunter


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Er meint damit das wenn man in der Inz in der Drachenöde drin ist man die Karte so angezeigt bekommt als wär man in den Pestländern.




die bei den gebiete haben vonm der fprm her auf der karte finde ich eine ehnlichkeit oder nicht?


----------



## Deathstyle (5. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das gehört zu der Hunterquest, um die zu starten brauchte man das Blatt von Major Domo (Molten Core), dann musste man die schwarze Sehne von Onyxial besorgen und vier Dämonen besiegen welche Friedlich und neutral in der Gestalt eines Gnomen, einer Trollin, eines Menschen und eines Tauren durch Unguro, Winterspring, Burning Step und Silithus watscheln - dafür bekam man dann einen epischen Stab und einen epischen Bogen. Dazu konnte man noch eine weitere Quest annehmen wo man eine Blaue Sehne gegen einen epischen Köcher tauschen konnte.

Die Dämonen wurden allerdings erheblich leichter gemacht, zu Anfang war die Quest noch wirklich hart, ein Dämon despawnte nach 15 Minuten (in der Zeit musste man ihn getötet haben) und respawnte erst nach 8 Stunden wieder, dazu war man meist nicht alleine bei der Quest, der Dämon aber war allein. Wirklich schwierig waren aber auch nur die Dämonen in Silithus und Winterspring.
Die Hunter die die Quest jetzt noch machen haben da echt totalen Welpenschutz, aus meinem Raid damals haben nur 2/6 Huntern die Quest geschafft.


----------



## Taxxor (6. April 2009)

Also ich hab mich auch noch mal auf die Suche begeben und habe was entdeckt.
Wenn man aus Hdz rausreitet links rum kann man ein bisschen an der Mauer springen und man kommt auf einen kleinen "Platzt"
Hier ein Link für ein Video:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bFNDa1jsOw...feature=related
Ab 1.28 min kommt der Teil dazu


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. April 2009)

irgendwie zweifle ich das du das selber bist. Nur eigene erfahrung zählt und nicht irgendwelche youtube videos. Abgesehen davon wurde der Walljump entfernt was somit nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (6. April 2009)

wo seh ichn das mit dem hdz teil?wtf o.O

sry für offtopic manitu wie heißt du nochmal im irc?


----------



## Taxxor (6. April 2009)

1. Nein ich bin das nicht und ich habe es auch nicht gesagt
2. Wenn du Walljump nicht kannst und daran zweifelst dann las es
Ps:Walljump wurde nicht entfernt sondern generft sind 2 verschieden Sachen....


----------



## Lohnerhöhung_DK (6. April 2009)

Hat scho wer vo euch den In Rente gegangenen Beutebucht-Schiffsfahrer gefunden?
Schwimmt mal von Sturmwind (Hafen) zum Leuchtturm. Hierbei ist es empfehlenswert einen Todesritter bei sich zu haben (wegen dem Wasserwandeln).
Danach Schwimmt/Reitet/Lauft ihr einfach grade aus den Klippen entlang. Irgendwann trefft ihr auf diesen Komischen Kerl und 2 seiner Leibwächter. 
Der alte Goblin ist übrigends für Reparationsaufgaben auch geeignet. Er verkauft die gleichen Gegenstände wie ein Schmiedbedarffachmann.
Übrigends: Vor dem letzten Patch war da nur das Haus und dieser Goblin ist eindeutig hinzugefügt worden. Wie gesagt bin mit Glück auf diesen alten Kerl gekommen^^


----------



## lord just (6. April 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das gehört zu der Hunterquest, um die zu starten brauchte man das Blatt von Major Domo (Molten Core), dann musste man die schwarze Sehne von Onyxial besorgen und vier Dämonen besiegen welche Friedlich und neutral in der Gestalt eines Gnomen, einer Trollin, eines Menschen und eines Tauren durch Unguro, Winterspring, Burning Step und Silithus watscheln - dafür bekam man dann einen epischen Stab und einen epischen Bogen. Dazu konnte man noch eine weitere Quest annehmen wo man eine Blaue Sehne gegen einen epischen Köcher tauschen konnte.
> 
> Die Dämonen wurden allerdings erheblich leichter gemacht, zu Anfang war die Quest noch wirklich hart, ein Dämon despawnte nach 15 Minuten (in der Zeit musste man ihn getötet haben) und respawnte erst nach 8 Stunden wieder, dazu war man meist nicht alleine bei der Quest, der Dämon aber war allein. Wirklich schwierig waren aber auch nur die Dämonen in Silithus und Winterspring.
> Die Hunter die die Quest jetzt noch machen haben da echt totalen Welpenschutz, aus meinem Raid damals haben nur 2/6 Huntern die Quest geschafft.




also die hunterquest war damals echt hart, weil einem auch keiner beim töten der mobs helfen durfte, weil die dann auch despawned sind und mit keinem meine ich auch keinen. man musste die ohne pet killen und so bald jemand zu nahe an nen dämon gekommen ist und mit in den kampf gekommen ist wars vorbei und man musste warten. ich weiß nicht ob es noch immer so ist aber damals musste man schon nen sehr guter spieler sein um das zu schaffen, weil man die dämonen immer schön kiten musste und auch gutes equip brauchte um es überhaupt schaffen zu können.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (7. April 2009)

Lohnerhöhung_DK schrieb:


> Hat scho wer vo euch den In Rente gegangenen Beutebucht-Schiffsfahrer gefunden?
> Schwimmt mal von Sturmwind (Hafen) zum Leuchtturm. Hierbei ist es empfehlenswert einen Todesritter bei sich zu haben (wegen dem Wasserwandeln).
> Danach Schwimmt/Reitet/Lauft ihr einfach grade aus den Klippen entlang. Irgendwann trefft ihr auf diesen Komischen Kerl und 2 seiner Leibwächter.
> Der alte Goblin ist übrigends für Reparationsaufgaben auch geeignet. Er verkauft die gleichen Gegenstände wie ein Schmiedbedarffachmann.
> Übrigends: Vor dem letzten Patch war da nur das Haus und dieser Goblin ist eindeutig hinzugefügt worden. Wie gesagt bin mit Glück auf diesen alten Kerl gekommen^^


du meinst Newman's Landing^^
mit wotlk isses für allis schneller zu erreichen weil die ja den hafen ham^^ wir hordis müssn leider immernoch von Westfall aus schwimmen =(

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Der Germane (7. April 2009)

Taxxor schrieb:


> 1. Nein ich bin das nicht und ich habe es auch nicht gesagt
> 2. Wenn du Walljump nicht kannst und daran zweifelst dann las es
> Ps:Walljump wurde nicht entfernt sondern generft sind 2 verschieden Sachen....





Stänker hier nicht rum...

und Walljump wurde entfernt.Alles andere ist normales springen.


----------



## Taxxor (7. April 2009)

Aso dann sag mir bitte wie ich das dann geschafft hab ???
Hier der Beweis: http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...wCLnzaWKEga.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...GimHtvjMv9y.jpg

Ps:Wenn gewünscht schicke ich auch noch Sreenshots davon wo ich an der Wand springe


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> du meinst Newman's Landing^^
> mit wotlk isses für allis schneller zu erreichen weil die ja den hafen ham^^ wir hordis müssn leider immernoch von Westfall aus schwimmen =(
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Fetti / Fallen


also ich hab newmans landing über berge gefunden mit noggerfogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (7. April 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> du meinst Newman's Landing^^
> mit wotlk isses für allis schneller zu erreichen weil die ja den hafen ham^^ wir hordis müssn leider immernoch von Westfall aus schwimmen =(
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Fetti / Fallen



kannst auch bei Dun Murogh über die Berge, gehst glaube ich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. April 2009)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Aso dann sag mir bitte wie ich das dann geschafft hab ???
> .....
> 
> Ps:Wenn gewünscht schicke ich auch noch Sreenshots davon wo ich an der Wand springe



ähm, da hin zu kommen ist nichts besonderes - aber auf die mauern oben, das wird schwerer.

wie du das geschafft hast? ganz einfach, blizzard hat sich selbst ein pixel gestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


beim berühmten nerf haben sie die pixelanzahl für einen sicheren stand bei allen chars und verwandlungs-
effekten erhöht, doch beim chopper haben sie es eindeutig vergessen bzw. ist die erforderliche anzahl
nicht so hoch. und somit ist der chopper des altwalljumpers bester freund, wenn auch nicht alles mit ihm
geht

wobei, das habe ich ja schon mal geschrieben

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. April 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Sag mal Brandolf, hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht "Schüler" anzunehmen. also Lernwillige an die hohe kunst des Exlporen unter Anleitung heranzuführen? Die jenigen können dann natürlich ne klasse nehmen deren support du noch brauchst....
> 
> Lass es dir mal durch den kopf gehen
> 
> ...



omg, da ist wohl meine antwort nicht angekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm, also ich kann dir zwar noch die mittel und wege der alten explorerschule zeigen, doch leider
werden einige punkt praktisch nicht mehr auf einfachstem level vermittelbar sein.


wie soll ich mir so eine lernstunde mit dir vorstellen?

oder wird es gar so werden

Lauter kleine Explorer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also ich hab newmans landing über berge gefunden mit noggerfogger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da war ich neulich auch mal aber nur durch zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plopp123 (7. April 2009)

Noch eine Frage an unseren Experten in der Runde: Brandolf.
Kann man momentan eig. nich irgnedwie nach Hyjal? Ich würd da soooooo gern mal hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (7. April 2009)

Wurde vor ein paar seiten schon mal erwähnt mit Raketenstiefel etc vielleicht aber selbst wenn, man wird sofort rausgeportet


----------



## Lajah (7. April 2009)

Ist ein Weg in Azshara´s Krater bekannt. Wollte es heute mal versuchen. Bin etwas 10 m vor der oberen Kante gescheitert. 


Eine ander frage von wo bekomme ich die Raketenstiefe, haben die, die selbe wirkung wie ein geschwindigkeitstrank??


----------



## Roxen (7. April 2009)

raketenstiefel kann dir nen ingenieur herstellen soweit ich weiß (kann aber auch nur für ingenieure sein) 

Raketenstiefel (bauplan + Stiefel)


----------



## Lajah (7. April 2009)

Roxen schrieb:


> raketenstiefel kann dir nen ingenieur herstellen soweit ich weiß (kann aber auch nur für ingenieure sein)
> 
> Raketenstiefel (bauplan + Stiefel)



k danke, den das ist total fies wenn man schon die kuppe ober dem kopf hat und nicht drüber kommt.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. April 2009)

also der azsharakrater ist ein wichtiger sprungpunkt für mich um meinen
alten steinkreis zu besuchen und um über bzw. unter orgrimmar rumzulaufen

im bereich seite 80 rum, wurde ein video gepostet, das zeigt wie man 
auf den krater kommt ist ganz leicht


hyjal (der gegenwart) geht aktiv nicht mehr, man wird sofort nach der meldung
rausgeportet egal wie man das mit dem char reinkommt

ausweg ist das passive erkunden mit adlerauge und/oder fernsicht - das mana
muss halt für die ganzen sprünge reichen  - kleiner tipp

ecke eschental/teufelswald ist ein guter startpunkt, gibt aber auch andere


guß

brandolf

p.s.: das rezept für die raketenstiefen dropt für schwere rüstung im dampfkessel,
bei dem boss, der kurz vorm sterben immer "mami" ruft

und für stoffstiefel war es glaube ich einer aus der managruft


die stiefel kann nur ein ingi ab einem bestimmten skill tragen
daher ist z.z. mein jägertwink der hauptexplorer ;-)


----------



## Kamar (8. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand einen Weg zu den Ironforge Airport sagen? Ich habe jetzt nicht alles am Anfang durchgelesen und nur ein Vid gesehen und das Vid is von 2006 und deshalb ka ob es gefixt wurde wegen Walljump zu 2,4 oder wann das war. Kann auch ein Weg sein wo man nur mit den Feuerstuhl hinkommt hab einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War bis jetzt unter OG, unter SW, den verschlossenen Verließ in SW, den Holzfällerlager in Steinkrallengebierge, den Dorf mit den tanzenden Trollen und dieser Höhle ohne was drin wenn man von Tanaris aus auf den Wasser an südlichen Ende reitet und den Taurendorf ein Stück weiter. Und zu den If Airport wollt ich halt auchma hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Kamar


----------



## Brikz´ (8. April 2009)

ihr kennt doch das meer oder denn see wenn man mit der tiefenbann von sw nach if fährt kann man da hin und das monster killn???


----------



## tschilpi (8. April 2009)

Im Rotkammgebirge habe ich einen sehr einfachen Weg gefunden, wie man irgendwie an so einen Ort ohne Texturen kommt. Da ist jedoch ein unsichtbarer Wall, aber mit etwas rumspringen kommt man auch weiter.


----------



## Rhokan (8. April 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also der azsharakrater ist ein wichtiger sprungpunkt für mich um meinen
> alten steinkreis zu besuchen und um über bzw. unter orgrimmar rumzulaufen



Meinst du den Fels-Donut nord-östlich von Orgrimmar auf den Bergen?^^ war ich auch derletzt, ich kann wenn ich wieder an meinem pc bin mal n bild hochladen von unsrer gruppe (sind ohne den krater hochgekommen)


----------



## Taxxor (8. April 2009)

Mal was anderes:
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...GhWBJz1uxXQ.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...ExixsCYmMaP.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...78ghOhD5pFI.jpg

Also das kam so ich hab Ruhestein benutzt von If halt nach Dalaran und hab noch kein Spieler gesehen dann bin ich zum Flugplatz gefahren und wollte im Sprung absteigen aber ich bin einfach in der Luft hängengeblieben und dann kam ich so immer weiter voran


----------



## dirk4mpv (8. April 2009)

3x HühnerQ => Mech. HühnerPet


----------



## Otama (8. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Meinst du den Fels-Donut nord-östlich von Orgrimmar auf den Bergen?^^ war ich auch derletzt, ich kann wenn ich wieder an meinem pc bin mal n bild hochladen von unsrer gruppe (sind ohne den krater hochgekommen)



wie kommt man zu diesem fels?


----------



## Misaro (9. April 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> wie kommt man zu diesem fels?



Schau dir mal mein Video an, wurde vor 10-15 Seiten schon mal gepostet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jt0TR_orMc
wurde mit 3.0.3 gemacht funzt etzt aber noch.


----------



## Rhokan (9. April 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> wie kommt man zu diesem fels?



Auch ne Möglichkeit, nur Fear wird benötigt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDyNmSfl_Xs
der Fels ist noch oben, du solltest also nicht runterspringen

Und ja, ich weiß das Vid is nich wirklich der hammer, aber dafürs hats auch alles nur 2h gedauert^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (11. April 2009)

geheimnisvolles loch oder doch nur die kellergrube vor dem bau des gasthauses zu dunkelhain ;-)

hier kann man in die vergangenheit sehen, das findet man unter dem gasthaus von dunkelhain




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und natürlich habe ich mir das dach auch angesehen, das gasthaus war das letzte haus auf
dem ich noch nicht droben war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (11. April 2009)

Frage auf welcher seite ist das mit den kristall see und den 6 kindern?^^


----------



## Sebastian M (11. April 2009)

wie kommt man nach unter orgrimmar ?

habe schon eine idee den nordend zepillin (dach des horde zepellin)

ingi raketenstiefel und falschirm umhang


----------



## araos (13. April 2009)

kann mir wer noch nen sehenwerten ort empfehlen? ich hab die gängigen wie das dorf ,if airport, unter sw und das Sägewerk in steinkralle schon gesehen.
Kennt irgendwer was in dem schwierigkeits grad bzw vll ein bissl drüber? will trainieren ^^


----------



## Assari (13. April 2009)

http://woowy-p-p.blog.de/

eben im Inet gefunden...

Da steht alles von diesem Fred drin und noch anderes^^


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> http://woowy-p-p.blog.de/
> 
> eben im Inet gefunden...
> 
> Da steht alles von diesem Fred drin und noch anderes^^


old zg old aq smiley unter kara etc fehlen
nicht so vollständig das ding


----------



## Sebastian M (13. April 2009)

es ist möglich nach hinter unterstadt zu kommen stimmst


----------



## SirCotare (13. April 2009)

Sebastian schrieb:


> es ist möglich nach hinter unterstadt zu kommen stimmst



Du meinst den Bereich zwischen der Mauer an der Wasserseite und dem Haupteingang? Da ist meines Wissens nur flache Wiese und die Wände sind von Innen nach Aussen durchsichtig.


----------



## Leax (13. April 2009)

Hallo leute ich hab mir jez alle seiten durchgelesen und bin beindruckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Jedenfallst hab ich das hier in der Nähe von Marschallst Zuflucht entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da liefen da mobs rum und der stand daneben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in der 'höhle' die so nordendlike is stehen die hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das wars dann.


----------



## WeRkO (13. April 2009)

Und das Beste ist das man da während ner Nordend Quest ausm Sholazaazbecken hingeportet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leax (13. April 2009)

ach verdammt ich dachte ich hätte was enteckt XD


----------



## Misaro (13. April 2009)

Wenigstens wurde es wieder mal versucht. Ich finde leider auch nichts mehr Neues, schade eigentlich.
An diesem Ort war ich schon pre wotlk, die mobs dropten aber nur ein paar silber...


----------



## Rhokan (14. April 2009)

Der Blog is relativ unvollständig, wenn auch schön gestaltet, die Sachen unten gehören halt noch ausgeschmückt, bzw muss der Ersteller da erstmal hin (zumindest steht da ja, das er den Weg nicht kennt)



> kann mir wer noch nen sehenwerten ort empfehlen? ich hab die gängigen wie das dorf ,if airport, unter sw und das Sägewerk in steinkralle schon gesehen.
> Kennt irgendwer was in dem schwierigkeits grad bzw vll ein bissl drüber? will trainieren ^^



Das alte Ahn'Qiraj (südlich vom Jetzigen) und oben auf Orgrimmar is ganz net... hm ich wollte schon immer mal auf diese Höhle zwischen Brachland und Mulgore (nördliche Grenze vom Mulgore, liegt unter nem Flugpunkt)



> wie kommt man nach unter orgrimmar ?



Geh auf die "Arena" in Orgrimmar wo der Hunterlehrer ist. Dann balancierst du auf diesem spitzen Holzpfahl in Richtung des Wasserfalls bis an dessen Ende und springst auf das Haus gerade aus von dir. Dann nurnoch 3 Meter übers Dach laufen und hinter der Grenzmauer zwischen Tal der Ehre (oder welches das auch immer ist..) und der Gasse springen. Voila


----------



## Taxxor (14. April 2009)

Also mit dem unter Og klappt bei mir nicht wenn ich von dem spitzen Pfeiler springen will werde ich kurz gestoppt und falle einfach runter


----------



## waldy200 (14. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> hm ich wollte schon immer mal auf diese Höhle zwischen Brachland und Mulgore (nördliche Grenze vom Mulgore, liegt unter nem Flugpunkt)



da war ich gestern. mit dem feuerstuhl kein problem. einfach den berg hoch, dann nach norden, bis die platform durch einen hang getrennt ist und dort mit dem feuerstuhl rueber-walljumpen. dann kannste um den gipfel fahren und bist bei der hoehle.




Rhokan schrieb:


> Geh auf die "Arena" in Orgrimmar wo der Hunterlehrer ist. Dann balancierst du auf diesem spitzen Holzpfahl in Richtung des Wasserfalls bis an dessen Ende und springst auf das Haus gerade aus von dir. Dann nurnoch 3 Meter übers Dach laufen und hinter der Grenzmauer zwischen Tal der Ehre (oder welches das auch immer ist..) und der Gasse springen. Voila



oder aber du stellst dich mit deinem feuerstuhl (du hast doch einen ^^) in den eingang vom gathaus und mountest so ab, dass du links IN dem eingangsrahmen landest. dann noch einen schritt nach links und du faellst runter.

es gibt auch noch eine ecke zwischen arena und bergwand (so ein klenes loch) wenn man da drinnen steht, auf den feuerstuhl mountet und wieder abmountet faellt unter og.. vielleicht geht das auch als beiwagenfahrer, was ich aber nicht garantieren kann


----------



## LilLooo (14. April 2009)

in Hijal gibt es eine noch verschlossenen ini, eingang ist da, aber davor ein Blocker. Und an dem großen baum (glaub der ewigkeit) hängt das skellet von archimonde. außerdem: nördlich von strat ist eine leere zone, wenn man dort hinkommt kommt das notify "Quel'Thalas - umkämpftes Territorium". ist aber vollkommmen leer.


----------



## Rhokan (14. April 2009)

waldy200 schrieb:


> oder aber du stellst dich mit deinem feuerstuhl (du hast doch einen ^^) in den eingang vom gathaus und mountest so ab, dass du links IN dem eingangsrahmen landest. dann noch einen schritt nach links und du faellst runter.



Ich hab (noch) keinen : O Wie habt ihr euch alle die 12.5k gold gefarmt?^^ Also die restlichen Mats hab ich schon alle^^


> nördlich von strat ist eine leere zone, wenn man dort hinkommt kommt das notify "Quel'Thalas - umkämpftes Territorium". ist aber vollkommmen leer.



Naja, vollkommen leer ist sie nicht, da gibt es immernoch diesen Elfenturm und n' paar Doodads


----------



## Sethia (14. April 2009)

Hmmm.... keine Ahnung ob das irgendwie hilfreich ist.

Vor langer langer Zeit (als ich noch Ally war) bin ich in Westfall mal ins Wasser gegangen um an dem Kontinent nach Norden zu schwimmen, etliche Minuten später hab ich nen kleinen Steg und nen Haus gefunden. Wohlbemerkt zwischen 200m hohen Felsen und von Land aus unerreichbar.

Dort waren weder Mobs noch NPCs... nur ne verottete Hütte und nen verfallener Steg. Screens hatte ich damals gemacht, allerdings so 2 Rechner später nicht mehr auf der Platte. Vielleicht findet man die noch durch google.

Das war so zu Beginn von BC, keine Ahnung ob das damals schon die Grundlage für den Hafen von SW war. Kann mich leider nicht mehr genau erinnern wo ich die Hütte gefunden habe... bin von Westfall bis hoch ins Sumpfland geschwommen. 

Und ja, ich hatte tierrische Langeweile und wollte mal sehen was da so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jejanim (14. April 2009)

Hm ich habe mir den ganzen Thread vorgestern,gestern und heute mal durchgelesen...

(Ja, ich hatte nichts zu tun, da im Moment wenig los ist auf der Arbeit. Ist ja auch verständlich...)

Und habe mich dann mit meinem Hexer mal auf den Weg gemacht. (hexer wegen des Auges von Kil'Rogg (o.ä.) das mit der neuen Glyphe in Nordend und Scherbenwelt ja auch fliegen kann^^)

ich hoffe ich kann euch später auch ein paar Screenshots präsentieren, denn heutzutage hat man ja nicht mehr viel in WoW zu tun.
(ausser auf den nächstem Patch zu warten...)


----------



## Sotham (14. April 2009)

Mag dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber wozu in Nordend und der Scherbenwelt mit dem Auge von Kilrog durch die Gegend wandern, wenn du doch selbst überall hin fliegen kannst? 

Das Auge wäre nur in der alten Welt interessant, da funktioniert das mit dem fliegen leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (14. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Hmmm.... keine Ahnung ob das irgendwie hilfreich ist.
> 
> Vor langer langer Zeit (als ich noch Ally war) bin ich in Westfall mal ins Wasser gegangen um an dem Kontinent nach Norden zu schwimmen, etliche Minuten später hab ich nen kleinen Steg und nen Haus gefunden. Wohlbemerkt zwischen 200m hohen Felsen und von Land aus unerreichbar.
> 
> ...



Newmans Landing, hatten wir schon^^


----------



## Jejanim (14. April 2009)

Sotham schrieb:


> Mag dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber wozu in Nordend und der Scherbenwelt mit dem Auge von Kilrog durch die Gegend wandern, wenn du doch selbst überall hin fliegen kannst?
> 
> Das Auge wäre nur in der alten Welt interessant, da funktioniert das mit dem fliegen leider nicht.
> 
> ...





Naja *hust*

könnte daran liegen, dass ich mit meinem Hexer (ich vergaß zu erwähnen twink)
kein Flugmount habe. 

Ausserdem habe ich die Hoffnung dass ich mit dem Auge an verborgene Orte gelange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (14. April 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Newmans Landing, hatten wir schon^^



Ok, hatte gerade nicht die Nerven gefûhlte 25000 Seiten durchzulesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sotham (14. April 2009)

Jejanim schrieb:


> Naja *hust*
> 
> könnte daran liegen, dass ich mit meinem Hexer (ich vergaß zu erwähnen twink)
> kein Flugmount habe.
> ...




Mhm, okay. Die Orte sind dir dann verborgen, das ist richtig. Allerdings dem Großteil der User nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jejanim (14. April 2009)

Okay gut, hast mich überzeugt. 

Ich werde es lassen und lieber weiter Erz farmen,
bringt sowieso mehr Gold rein, als durch die
Gegend zu düsen und Screenshots zu posten die jeder schon kennt.

*grml*

lass mich doch^^


----------



## Duskfall334 (14. April 2009)

ach jaaaaah *träum* 
die alte welt mit meinen alten kumpelz .... waren das nicht noch zeiten?
ps: geiles thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pro oldschoolserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (14. April 2009)

Leax schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich hab mir jez alle seiten durchgelesen und bin beindruckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie heisst dein addon?


----------



## Misaro (14. April 2009)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> Wie heisst dein addon?


 SpartanUI
http://www.spartanui.com/


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. April 2009)

Misaro schrieb:


> SpartanUI
> http://www.spartanui.com/



Misaro, ich glaub du musst dir ne sig mit dem Add-on machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Misaro, ich glaub du musst dir ne sig mit dem Add-on machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dann?


----------



## Tabulon (14. April 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Und dann?



dann fragen nicht wieder 374628746786478264786234 Leute "Welches Addon hast duuuuuuuu??!?!?!1111" obwohl die Frage schon 3452 mal beantwortet wurde


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (14. April 2009)

Jejanim schrieb:


> Hm ich habe mir den ganzen Thread vorgestern,gestern und heute mal durchgelesen...
> 
> (Ja, ich hatte nichts zu tun, da im Moment wenig los ist auf der Arbeit. Ist ja auch verständlich...)
> 
> ...



ich ziehe wirklich meinen helm vor dir, dass du dir das bei dem schönen wetter gegeben hast ;-)
vielleicht hast du dir ja auch ausdrucke gemacht und diese mit nach draußen genommen (so mache ich das immer)

auf jedenfall bist du einer der sehr wenigen die sich diese mühe machen.

also meinen respekt hast du ;-)

########################################################################

komisch, dass keiner etwas zum geheimnis von gasthaus in dunkelhein zu schreiben weiß,
ist doch schon komisch, dass dies das scheinbar einzige ist (hab noch nicht alle durch), das so
gestaltet ist

########################################################################


so nun ist erst mal urlaub angesagt - die zugspitze ruft - nicht rl-walljumpen, das lass ich lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (14. April 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> so nun ist erst mal urlaub angesagt - die zugspitze ruft - nicht rl-walljumpen, das lass ich lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann viel spaß Brandolf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vllt. findeste ja ne Old Zugspitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Helius* (15. April 2009)

So, jetzt möchte ich auch mal was beisteuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte schon immer mal das Flugfeld in Dun Morogh sehen und habe auch nach Videos ausschau gehalten. Leider wurde der Weg über Loch Modan gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute habe ich aber nach etwa einer Stunde einen neuen Weg gefunden.Aber nicht nur zum Flugfeld, sondern auch dem "Dach der Welt". Kurz: Eisenschmiede mal von oben genießen.

Vergesst eure dicken Schuhe und die Wollsocken nicht, wenn ihr da hin wollt ^^

Zu den Videos: (Ich hoffe, man darf das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zum Dach der Welt

Dun Morogh Airport


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

*Helius* schrieb:


> So, jetzt möchte ich auch mal was beisteuern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das geht immer noch also über Loch Modan man bleibt immer noch an einer unsichbaren bariere hängen wenn mans oft genug probiert habs fix nochmal getestet


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (15. April 2009)

Ich zähl hier mal alles auf was im Eingangspost nicht erwähnt wurde





Kalimdor:



Das Dorf der feiernden Trolle:

ist zwischen der Dunkelküste und dem teufelswald, sieht man beim fliegen, bin da mal hingestorben, meine ich konnt die töten, war aber nix andres besonderes da



Mount Hyjal.

dürfte jedem schonma aufgefallen sein, ein recht großes, unzugängliches, Gebiet im Norden Kalimdors, sieht aus wie die instanz nur ohne Häuser etc, allerdings ist ziemlich weit unten ein Hhleneingang der aussieht wie der bei Onyxia, keine AHnung obs da noch ein funktionierendes Exploit gibt



Unter Orgrimmar:

An einer bestimmten Stelle kann man unter Orgrimmar kommen, ist allerdings nur ein Exploit, keine Ahnung ob der noch funktioniert



Taurendorf:

An der Südküste Kalimdors ist ein kleines unbewohntes Taurendorf, man erreicht es nur mit Schwimmen





Östliche Königreiche:



Undercity:

Dort gibt, oder gab es zumindest mal, einen Exploit mit dem man oben auf die Stadt gekommen ist



Lordaeron:

Im Südwesten von Lordaeron gibt es eine Landzunge namens Gil'neas, man kommt dort aber nicht hin da sie von einer riesigen Mauer geschützt wird, allerdings ist dort anscheinend auch noch nichts



Ironforge:

Dort gibt es Old-Ironforge, ich weiß nicht ob noch Exploits existieren, aber hinter den Stahltüren im Thronsaal von ironforge ist ein Tunnel der in einer riesigen Höhle mit einigen verschlossenen Türen und viel Lava endet, die Kristalle an der Decke sehen übrigens ein bisschen wie ein Wal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stormwind:

Dort gibt es ein riesiges Portal was bestimmt jeder schon einmal gesehen hat, es gab einen Exploit wie man unter Stormwind kommt, allerdings wurde dieser wohl entfernt, von Unter-Stormwind konnte man dann hinter dieses Portal, allerdings nicht hinein



Westfall:

Auf der Südseite des Gebirges in dem die Todesminen sind ist ein riesiges Tor für das Schiff was die Defias' bauen



Zul'Gurub

Es gibt einen Exploit mit dem man in ein Zul'Gurub ohne Mobs kann





Ich hoffe ich abe nichts vergessen =/

falls jemand an den Old-IF, IF-Flugplatz und Unter-OG Exploits interessiert ist und es nicht schafft diese bei Youtube, google etc zu finden kann er mich gerne /w

Nachtelf Jäger auf Nera'thor, Eratores

mfG


----------



## Tabulon (15. April 2009)

> Westfall:
> 
> Auf der Südseite des Gebirges in dem die Todesminen sind ist ein riesiges Tor für das Schiff was die Defias' bauen



Wenn man vom Schlingendorntal nach Westfall schwimmt, sieht man das äußere des Tores, so wie es aussieht wollte die Defias Brüderschaft zuerstmal Booty Bay zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (15. April 2009)

Wenn man auf dem Ironforge Flugfeld steht, und mit Langsamer Fall in Richtung Sümpfe des Elends hüpft, und früh genug landet (isn See wo man reinfallen kann^^) kann man sich ne Farmer Landschaft angucken, und durch ein Tor gehen, das einen unter die Map führt, udn fallen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (15. April 2009)

Old Ironforge kann man noch hinkommen, ist aber sehr teuer, weil ihr dafür nen Chopper oder n Mammut braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt jemanden auf Rexxar der bietet Reisen zu solchen Orten wie die Schatzkammer von SW (nichtd as Verlies, sieht aber genauso aus) und auch nach Old Ironforge an


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. April 2009)

Leax schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich hab mir jez alle seiten durchgelesen und bin beindruckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schnucki das ist von ner quest im Sholazarbecken und ich glaube das weißt du auch ich denke net das du dich da hochgebumscht hast ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. April 2009)

*Helius* schrieb:


> So, jetzt möchte ich auch mal was beisteuern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war das dah der welt net (Zurück an wc3 erinner und Malfurion und Illidan und so) aehm.. Nordend?^^


----------



## Hor.I.zon (15. April 2009)

~.~ der weg zum Flugfeld wurde nicht gefixed... Langsamer Fall / Noggenfogger / Ingi Umhang ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (15. April 2009)

Die Zeit des Choppers ist gelaufen man bekommt wieder Fallschaden (was nicht so schlimm ist) aber man steigt ab jetzt normal ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Helius* (15. April 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> das geht immer noch also über Loch Modan man bleibt immer noch an einer unsichbaren bariere hängen wenn mans oft genug probiert habs fix nochmal getestet






Hor.I.zon schrieb:


> ~.~ der weg zum Flugfeld wurde nicht gefixed... Langsamer Fall / Noggenfogger / Ingi Umhang ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



@Mofeist:
Hm.. ich habe es nicht geschaft, da hoch zu kommen

@Hor.I.zon
Mit lv. 37 pala is das ein bisschen schwer ^^


----------



## Robbo (15. April 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> war das Dach der Welt net (Zurück an wc3 erinner und Malfurion und Illidan und so) aehm.. Nordend?^^


Ja du errinsert dich richtig zurück. Es wird so genannt da es wie ein Dach oben auf der Welt liegt.
Praktisch ist in unserer Welt das "Dach" Nordpol. 
( In der Mission ging es darum das Illidan das Auge von Sargeras nutzen wollte um die Untoten + Lichkönig zuvernichten, da Kil`jaedan ihm das aufgetragen hat.)


----------



## Mr_Multikill (16. April 2009)

so, jetz schreib ich hier auch mal wieder was^^
in den letzten tagen war ich immer wieder fröhlich unter nordend unterwegs, bis ich gestern gemerkt hab dass der weg den ich genommen hab generft worden ist :O
man musste bei ulduar rechts bei dem gebäude das am abgrund steht, zwischen die säulen fliegen und dann konnte man da durch die decke^^
kennt noch jemand nen weg unter nordend? hab gestern n bissl rumprobiert während ich auf die ulduar grp gewartet hab, aber ich hab es leider nur unter das gebäude das per brücke mit der ulduar insel verknüpft ist, geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Maltztrunk (17. April 2009)

mit dem chopper kommt man nicht mehr nach old if  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> mit dem chopper kommt man nicht mehr nach old if
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das chopper zeug wurde gefixed


----------



## Maltztrunk (17. April 2009)

ja hab ich doch gesagt ,kommt man da jetzt gar nicht mehr hin?


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> ja hab ich doch gesagt ,kommt man da jetzt gar nicht mehr hin?


das wissen nur brandolf und chuck norris


----------



## Der Germane (18. April 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> ja hab ich doch gesagt ,kommt man da jetzt gar nicht mehr hin?




hmm kommt drauf an ob man in if noch duelle machen kann wenn ja : ja xD

back to the beginning


----------



## Nortrom141 (18. April 2009)

Hmm...ich versuche schon seit einiger zeit einen weg in die Karazhan Crypts zu gelangen, leider war es Fettesfieh und mir noch gegönnt dort rein zu exploren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht kennt ja wer einen weg....


----------



## Der Germane (18. April 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Hmm...ich versuche schon seit einiger zeit einen weg in die Karazhan Crypts zu gelangen, leider war es Fettesfieh und mir noch gegönnt dort rein zu exploren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





So weit ich weiß wurde es gefixt.

Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher steht ein paar seiten vorher ^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (18. April 2009)

hey^^
ich hab mich gestern und heute mal ausserhalb von hdz4 umgesehen^^
in hdz4 befindet sich der dienstboteneingang nach strat (mit ini portal):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das portal nach Quel'Thalas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also die bilder vom Quel'Thalas portal sind dahinter^^ ich denk mal jeder weiß wie das portal aussieht^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, die portale funktioneren nicht, d.h. man kann durch laufen^^

und damit nicht wieder gespammt wird: ich benutz SpartanUI


----------



## Lohnerhöhung_DK (19. April 2009)

Hier sin bilder vo Heute nacht 

beim 1. Sieht man so ne art wie Smaragdrünen Traum hinter sw!
beim 2. Sieht man eindeutig "etwas geistiges" reiten das nach links verschwindet


----------



## wuschel21 (19. April 2009)

Lohnerhöhung_DK schrieb:


> beim 2. Sieht man eindeutig "etwas geistiges" reiten das nach links verschwindet



In welchem Virtel bzw von welchem haste in welches geguckt, ich werde auch sofrt galileo Mistery anrufen, die iluminaten sind jetzt auch schon in wow


----------



## waldy200 (19. April 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> ich werde auch sofrt galileo Mistery anrufen



dieser witz ist mitttlerweile sowas von abgetreten... warum meinen einige damit noch witzig zu sein. es nervt nurnoch. einer macht nen guten witz und hunterte aeffen ihn jahrelang nach. 

wuschel, du kannst ja auch soo witzig sein und es nach jedem SINNVOLLEN post hier schreiben.. denn jeder birgt geheimnisse (siehe thread-titel) nur leider bist du dann ebenso offtopic und weiterhin unwitzig), wie bisher, sorry, dass auch ich offtopic bin, aber es musste mal raus.


----------



## Azerak (19. April 2009)

Lohnerhöhung_DK schrieb:


> Hier sin bilder vo Heute nacht
> 
> beim 1. Sieht man so ne art wie Smaragdrünen Traum hinter sw!
> beim 2. Sieht man eindeutig "etwas geistiges" reiten das nach links verschwindet




Das ist weder der Smaragdgrüne Traum noch etwas "geistiges"....
Man kann in der brennenden Steppe? (vertausche das immer mit der sengenden Schlucht) hinten zu dem Altar gehen und über die Steinwand springen.
Da ist ein großes Areal wo nichts weiter ist.... man kann direkt auf die Eisberge von Dun Morogh laufen oder halt nach Sturmwind rein. Dort sieht man vereinzelt ein paar NPCs oder leuchteffekte von Mounts, Waffen usw.

"Smaragdgrüner Traum".... das ich nicht lache.... nicht jeder Exploit bzw Textur Fehler ist gleich nen neuer Bereich <.<


----------



## Lohnerhöhung_DK (19. April 2009)

> "Smaragdgrüner Traum".... das ich nicht lache.... nicht jeder Exploit bzw Textur Fehler ist gleich nen neuer Bereich <.<


halllllloooo? In der Schule nicht aufgepasst beim Lesen? DA steht eindeutig "so ne art wie" und net "das is der smaragdgrüne blablabla"
Und 2. wollte ich euch nur stoff zum verarbeiten geben... Is ja fast nix mehr los hier


----------



## Azerak (19. April 2009)

Lohnerhöhung_DK schrieb:


> halllllloooo? In der Schule nicht aufgepasst beim Lesen? DA steht eindeutig "so ne art wie" und net "das is der smaragdgrüne blablabla"
> Und 2. wollte ich euch nur stoff zum verarbeiten geben... Is ja fast nix mehr los hier




Überlesen. Aber eine "Art" ist auch Schwachsinn~

Und hier ein paar brauchbare Screens - hab mir die Mühe gemacht und bin kurz mitm Freund hingedackelt:
(4~ MB rar Datei)
Download-Link


----------



## Aiiitm (19. April 2009)

smaragdgrüner traum wandelt  umgebung in  untergrundhaftes infomation mit gleicher bedeutung, im grunde geht Grim Batol auf anfragen darauf in den drachen zurück


----------



## Mofeist (19. April 2009)

*Helius* schrieb:


> @Mofeist:
> Hm.. ich habe es nicht geschaft, da hoch zu kommen
> 
> ich bin aufgemountet hoch glaub ich wenn dir das hilft


----------



## Mofeist (19. April 2009)

Und weis nich ob nich schon genannt wurde in das Gebiet neben Sumpfland und Loch Modan ist auch noch zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nortrom141 (19. April 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> hey^^
> ich hab mich gestern und heute mal ausserhalb von hdz4 umgesehen^^
> in hdz4 befindet sich der dienstboteneingang nach strat (mit ini portal):
> 
> ...



Hehe joar war lustig =) schade das wir am anfang ned wusste das die portale nicht funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werd hier auch noch das bild von dem haus in der luft einfügen =D
bin grad nur zu faul


lg Neaja // Alex


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Hehe joar war lustig =) schade das wir am anfang ned wusste das die portale nicht funzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bitte mach die fullquote weg


----------



## Mal`Ganis (19. April 2009)

@ nortrom
Was is des für ein UI-Addon ?


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Mal`Ganis schrieb:


> @ nortrom
> Was is des für ein UI-Addon ?


LOL
lies dir die quote durch...


----------



## Mal`Ganis (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> LOL
> lies dir die quote durch...



ohh....jaaa da stehts


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. April 2009)

kaum geh ich mal in urlaub - komme zurück - und finde alles im chaos wieder.

skillpunkte aller chars weg
lvl 1 chars sinnlos geworden
und meine explorer-freiheiten wieder um einiges eingeengt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal sehen was so alles passiert ist, aber was ich hier so lese viel schlimmes

(zur zugspitze - bin nur mal kurz in einem kleinem schneeloch festgesteckt ;-) )

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: zu old if und chuck norris

ich denke mal wenn chuck norris nach old if möchte - macht ihm sogar ein gm
die türe persönlich auf, denn sein roadhouskick würde diese für alle öffnen :-P

also muss ich mir einen anderen weg suchen


----------



## Nortrom141 (20. April 2009)

achja brandolf, hast auch Fettesfieh´s und mein abenteuer "in" HDZ4 gesehen?
Was sagste dazu? Kanntest das schon?

lg Alex // Neaja


----------



## Mr_Multikill (20. April 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Und weis nich ob nich schon genannt wurde in das Gebiet neben Sumpfland und Loch Modan ist auch noch zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jau, is sogar super easy =D
ich finds nur schade dass die unfertigen gebiete jetz die bezeichnung "Die verbotenen Meere" tragen 
-> Flugmount bug gefixt =(

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (21. April 2009)

mal eine ganz abwegige frage

geht exploren auch in anderen spielen, wie z.b. hdr oder age of conan
oder ist es nur im spiel wow möglich?


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> mal eine ganz abwegige frage
> 
> geht exploren auch in anderen spielen, wie z.b. hdr oder age of conan
> oder ist es nur im spiel wow möglich?


ich bin bei star wars the force unleashed auf wii herumgejumped und konnte über die abgrenzungsberge schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delso (22. April 2009)

Wenn man mal bei youtube schaut gibt von HdRO nur so videos wie man auf nen Dach vonnem Haus kommt wo man eigentlich net hinsoll , net so interessant.

Ich denke so ein "Explorertum" wie in WoW wirds kaum nochmal geben , dadurch das Entwickler heutzutage nur soviel programmieren das man sagen kann es reicht , und nicht 10 Millionen Sachen in ihre Welt pflanzen die sie vll mal nutzen werden oder auch nicht.

Naja hoffentlich werd ich ende des jahres Aion spielen und nachdem ich die wirklich derbe Explore Zeit in WoW als alles noch ging 1.x und noch früher verpasst habe ,werde ich da auf jeden Fall die Augen aufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Transabrina (22. April 2009)

In Aion wirst du nichts interessantes finden, da du eh schnell fliegen kannst.


----------



## Jejanim (22. April 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es in diesem (mega) Thread schon aufgetaucht ist und ich
bin auch nicht sicher, ob der Autor evlt. mit unsauberen Mitteln gearbeitet hat.

never the less: einfach spannend:

Youtube-Video (Yogg-Saron, untere Kammer von Ulduar)

Edit: hat zwar nichts mit der "alten" Welt zu tun, aber ich finde es gehört schon hier hinein.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (22. April 2009)

nettes video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich daheim bin werd ich mir des nochmal in ruhe anschaun und dann mal richtung ulduar fliegen^^

ich denk auch dass es hier rein passt, da es ja exploren ist^^
und in den "neuen" gebieten hats relativ wenig dass man entdecken kann da alles sowieso auf flugmounts ausgelegt ist^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delso (22. April 2009)

Transabrina schrieb:


> In Aion wirst du nichts interessantes finden, da du eh schnell fliegen kannst.



Stimmt so nicht ganz , richtig fliegen kann man eigentlich nur im Abyss , dem High Level PvP Gebiet (soweit ich informiert bin), in allen anderen Zonen kann man "Gleiten" sobald man seine Flügel hat , das is dann eher ein Slow Fall für alle, da kann man vll schon was machen,so mit erhöhte Posis finden und wohin gleiten wo es sonst nicht hingeht.

We will see.


----------



## Rhokan (23. April 2009)

Eine Frage, wie kommt man zu den gezeigten Orten in HdZ4?^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (24. April 2009)

im wasser östlich von strat sind 2 unsichtbare mauern^^
die erste kannst umschwimmen und durch die 2te kommst mit automatisch freisetzen^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Orcoo (24. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmXS9BWjWd0

Orgrimmar Exploit.
Mfg Orcoo


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Explorer,

die Erfolge werden weniger - doch man kann sie noch erlangen.
So konnte ich gestern das Geheimnis des riesigen Werftgebäudes
erkunden. (beim Hafen von Stormwind)

Hier wurde ja schon mal nachgefragt, ob sich etwas dort verbirgt.

Tja, da muss ich Euch leider enttäuschen, das Gebäude ist leer
außer eines etwas eigenartigen Rasenmusters am Tor ist dort nichts
zu sehen.

Bilder werde ich heut' noch einstellen.


Platzhalter für die Bilder


Gruß


Brandolf


----------



## Mr_Multikill (27. April 2009)

dickes GZ brandolf =D
bin gespannt auf die bilder^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. April 2009)

etwas verspätet, aber hier nun die bilder vom innenleben des werftgebäudes
im hafen von sturmwind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die etwas komische zeichnung in der wiese




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß

brandolf


----------



## Mozee (28. April 2009)

Eins von den zeichen sieht aus wie ein frostwyrm flügel naja fantasy brauchts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. April 2009)

Ich finde das sieht eher nach einem Schwert aus im unterem teil^^


----------



## Mozee (28. April 2009)

hmm Schwert könnte auch sein evtl meister gleve sieht ja noch aus wie licht dran


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. April 2009)

das ding ganz unten sieht eher aus wie ein baum (meine meinung) schatten oder so von einem baum.


----------



## Transabrina (29. April 2009)

Wohl eher vom Grafiker schlampig aufgesprühte Bodentextur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## king2mad (30. April 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist das ein screenshot von dir? geiles interface-layout. woher bekommt man sowas?

edit... hätte erst 2 beiträge weiterlesen sollen...
hat sich erledigt, danke.
bin nur noch nicht ganz durch mit dem thread. danke an alle die daran mitarbeiten, ich lese sowas gern.


----------



## Manaori (1. Mai 2009)

So, nachdem mir die Zeit zum richtigen Exploren leider doch ein wenig fehlt, bin ich froh, doch noch das Glück gehabt zu haben, nach unter Unterstadt zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zwar lief es ein wenig anders als die normalen Wege (LIft fahren -> DC -> .. wo bin ich denn hier gelandet???) und war am Ende nicht mehr ganz so lustig, da ich dann völlig festhing, aber es war doch eine schöne Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur hätte ich wohl nicht vom Lift runtergehen sollen, denn da fiel ich plötzlcih... und fiel... und war plötzlich in der Gegen vom Steinkrallengebirge ... und fiel... und starb... ließ geist frei und starb damit wieder.. *kicher* 

Hier mal die Screenies: '

PS.: Ich weiß, dass es kein richtiger Explore ist *schäm* Hoffe, dass euch die Bilder trotzdem gefallen.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

war gestern mal mit spectrales bissl exploiten
erst von dun morogh aus unter sw - funktioniert, aber wie wir am ende feststellten braucht man slowfall
old zg - funktioniert und man kann da mit skill 0 mithrilkopfforellen angeln, auch wenn es zu 90% nur grauer crap ist^^


----------



## Gamer0815 (2. Mai 2009)

als ich in der brennenden steppe mit meinem pala auf thoriumsuche war, fand ich einen versteckten weg^^
hier die bilder:

http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...50209122147.jpg

http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...50209122303.jpg

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...50209122523.jpg


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (4. Mai 2009)

das vermeindliche geheimnis unter dem steinwerkdamm in loch modan

es gab/gibt hier einen post, in dem beschrieben wurde wie man in einen geheimnisvollen raum
unter diesem stauwerk gelangen kann - ich hatte es mal versucht doch nicht geschafft
die wegbeschreibung war zu ungenau.

doch hat es mich nicht in ruhe gelassen und nachdem mich die kinderwochen per
quest dort hinführten musste ich es wieder versuchen.

und ich habe die ganzen stauwerkbauten durchleuchtet und nichts gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn man den blick etwas verdreht, ist das wasser weg ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier am fuße des staudammes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






oder soll dieser raum im berg neben dem damm sein?

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. Mai 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> So, nachdem mir die Zeit zum richtigen Exploren leider doch ein wenig fehlt, bin ich froh, doch noch das Glück gehabt zu haben, nach unter Unterstadt zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kleiner tipp, wenn du so festhängst, dass du am liebsten einen gm fragen würdest

versuch es vorher durch einen port vom hexer
oder mit hilfe eines portsteines

natürlich müsstest du 2-3 leute finde die dir helfen


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> kleiner tipp, wenn du so festhängst, dass du am liebsten einen gm fragen würdest
> 
> versuch es vorher durch einen port vom hexer
> oder mit hilfe eines portsteines
> ...




Vielen Dank, den gedanken hatten meine Raidmitglieder zum Glück auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der POrt kam gemeinsam mit der Antwort des GMs.. *hust*


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Mai 2009)

lol wie schafft man das immer zu so dingern zu kommen ich habs mal geschafft auf den airport von if und unter sw mehr aber auch net^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (6. Mai 2009)

eig. muss man nur neugierig sein^^
gugg auf die map, such dir zb n gebiet des auch keinen richtigen eintrag auf der map hat (östlich von loch modan zb^^) und versuch da hin zu kommen^^
oft ist es einfacher als man denkt^^
ach ja, pack dir genug Noggenfogger Elixir ein, wenn du nicht grad mage bist brauchst den langsamen fall davon öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann man eig. noch durch das tor ins nichts (im sumpfland) eig. noch in old if rein?
heute mittag werd ich es mit meinem mage twink testen und dann bescheid geben^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nortrom141 (6. Mai 2009)

Hiho ich meld mich au ma wieder =D

war gestern mit Fetti (Mr_Multikill) zum "Tor nach nirgendwo" kennt von euch vielleicht schon der ein oder andere ^^

Ist im Südwesten vom Sumpfland, ist ganz einfach dort hinzukommen
Man muss einfach den weg nehmen wie man nach Ironforge Airport kommt, dort einfach in die Richtung laufen (Fetti und ich habe auch rumprobiert/gekuckt) wo das gebiet ist.

Hier en paar screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach vielleicht noch en vid mit fetti aber nur vielleicht xD


----------



## Mr_Multikill (7. Mai 2009)

ich war gestern mit meinem mage twink bei dem tor und hab versucht ob man dadurch noch nach old IF kommt..
scheint aber leider gefixt worden zu sein =(

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen,

hat sich denn keiner getraut zu springen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu old if - es gibt noch einen schweren weg, welchen ich noch nicht so geschafft habe.
man springt von dem oben gezeigten tunnel in nichts.
es muss dir richtung stimmen damit man nach old if kommt.
man fängt mit der nogger-feder und dem mount an und dann mit anderen leichte federeffekten
und klickt rechtzeitig den buff weg und fällt in den gang der nach old if führt.

es wird viel gold und viel versuche brauchen um reinzukommen oder um es wiederholbar zu machen
aber es geht.

so ähnlich wie, wenn man in diese kampfarena unter dem kanal von dalaran möchte, nur ist der
weg leichter gewesen

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Mr_Multikill (7. Mai 2009)

den weg hab ich probiert^^
naja, dann werd ich mir mal den mage von meinem bruder leihen müssn, meiner is noch auf 21 und hat leider noch kein mount^^
und bei noggenfogger hab ich immer pech mit dem langsamen fall^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Jejanim (8. Mai 2009)

Ist denn eigentlich noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen den 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zu verwenden? Ich meine: klar, das Rezept ist selten, aber man steckt erstens nirgendwo fest und muss sich dann nicht rausporten lassen und 2tens kann man es teuer verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mir noch nicht im klaren drüber inwieweit man sich selbst, dann als person sieht oder ob man nur ein 'unsichtbarer' Beobachter ist.
Werde das heute testen..... bzw. erstmal das Rezept looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

hab das rezept getestet
ziemlich schlecht um ehrlich zu sein
du bleibst auf der stelle liegen, aber steuerst 'deinen geist' undzwar mit den selben beschränkungen wie den char, des weiteren hält es nur 2 oder 3 minuten


----------



## Gamer0815 (11. Mai 2009)

erst kürzlich habe ich einen blog von einem explorer entdeckt er hat leider mit wow aufgehört. was interessant ist, ist das er angeblich irgendwie hinter aq gekommen ist und dort mit dem Flugmount fliegen konnte...ka wie.. hier ist mal der link.

http://blog.xconstruct.net/category/world-...aft/exploration

ihr müsst ganz runterscrollen. auf den folgenden seiten steht glaube ich auch noch etwas

Ps. sry wenn das schonmal irgendwo hier aufgetaucht ist habe leider nicht die zeit die restlichen seiten zu lesen^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. Mai 2009)

dass man hinter AQ mit nem FM fliegen kann hab ich auch schon gehört, 
konnte aber leider nicht auf meinen drachen steigen als ich da hinten war =(
man konnte auch (wenn man nen hexer +2 leute in ein gebiet ohne name gestellt hat) sich von der Scherbenwelt porten lassen (wenn man noch auf nem fm saß) und dann saß man immernoch auf dem mount wenn man geportet wurde^^
funtzt aber nichtmehr =(

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Mai 2009)

Gamer0815 schrieb:


> erst kürzlich habe ich einen blog von einem explorer entdeckt er hat leider mit wow aufgehört. was interessant ist, ist das er angeblich irgendwie hinter aq gekommen ist und dort mit dem Flugmount fliegen konnte...ka wie.. hier ist mal der link.
> 
> http://blog.xconstruct.net/category/world-...aft/exploration
> 
> ...




danke für den link, aber dennoch muss ich dem schreiber wiedersprechen!



> Da kam mir die Idee: seit längerem möchte ich ja die Gnomen-Unterwasserhäuser
> vor der Küste Tanaris erreichen. Diese Häuser sind an der tiefsten Stelle der Karte (Erschöpfung)
> ganz unten auf dem Boden - und stehen dort aus irgendeinem Grund einfach herum. Bisher
> war es im normalen WoW nicht mal möglich in die Nähe der Tauchstelle zu kommen, da die
> ...




diese häusen waren schon immer erreichbar egal zu welchen zeiten!
ich habe diese erst spät entdeckt oder besser geschrieben wurde erst
später aufmerksam.

mit meinem lvl 35er druiden konnte ich die häuser mit hilfe eines ss von einem
freundlichen hexer erreichen und anschauen, bevor ich starb.

mit einem lvl 1 paladin war es schon immer möglich gegen die erschöpfung anzukommen
ich denke nur 57 oder 67 wille reicht.

doch seit kurzen kann/darf man nicht mehr so tief tauchen, da man aufeinmal stirbt


das mit dem wasser abschalten würde eine untersuchung des meeresbodens wesentlich
vereinfachen und evtl. noch nicht entdeckte unterwasser bauten zum vorschein bringen

jedoch bin ich am zweifeln ob dieser befehl - ein legales mittel ist und nicht doch zu den cheats
zählt.

auf jedenfall ein interessanter link

wobei ich das mit dem wallwalking noch nicht gemerkt habe - meine große zeit war ja die walljumpzeit


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. Mai 2009)

man stirbt jetzt im meer ab ner gewissen tiefe? 
mir war des "ab ner gewissen tiefe biste tot" in ulduar aufgefallen als ich mich bei dem abgrund rechts von dem platz wo es richtung leviathan geht, umgeschaut hab...

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Mai 2009)

ja das ist jetzt so, war auch sehr überrascht

als ich mit meinem lvl 1 pala namens rubberduck mal länger dieses dorf anschauen wollte,
ich wusste, dass ab einer bestimmten tiefe die kameranachführung nicht mehr funktioniert
und stehen bleibt, ist es passiert.

an dem punkt an dem die kamera stehen bleiben sollte, war ich sofort tot.

früher war es lustig beim ehemaligen, nicht mehr vorhandenen grünen streifen östlich von
theramor/durator in die löcher im wasser zu springen und so bis zum meerengrund zu kommen
um dann seinen char char von der kameraposition wegzubewegen bis dieser auf ein winziges pixel 
geschrumpft war. 

auch dies ist nicht mehr möglich.

hatte es auch zuerst in nordend festgestellt, aber dies ist nun über all so, wie es scheint


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Kronas (12. Mai 2009)

blizzard entfernt am laufenden band sachen...
hatte zu halloween eigentlich auf meinem server ein rp event in der gruft von kara... ein tag früher ein patch
gruft feareingang entfernt...


----------



## Nortrom141 (12. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> blizzard entfernt am laufenden band sachen...
> hatte zu halloween eigentlich auf meinem server ein rp event in der gruft von kara... ein tag früher ein patch
> gruft feareingang entfernt...



der selben meinung bin ich auch ^^
Die verderben uns den ganzen spaß T-T
Die gruft hätte ich viel zu gern gesehen, also nicht nur in vids besonders diese ketten im wasser, an denen leichen daran hängen...aber blizzard macht uns alles kaputt

habe es letztens geschafft auf die steinmauer in den Höhlen der Zeit hochzuklettern ^^
Hab davor noch nie ein vid davon gesehn, bin von selbst draufgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer0815 (12. Mai 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> das mit dem wasser abschalten würde eine untersuchung des meeresbodens wesentlich
> vereinfachen und evtl. noch nicht entdeckte unterwasser bauten zum vorschein bringen
> 
> jedoch bin ich am zweifeln ob dieser befehl - ein legales mittel ist und nicht doch zu den cheats
> ...



der /console befehl funktionierte nur auf den betaservern. auf den liveservern ist es leider nicht möglich und das Wallwalking wurde auch schon wieder gepatcht =/

btw nen anderer befehl wäre /console cameradistancemaxfactor 4 nur um mal zu demonstrieren das das keine cheats oder hacks sind. mit diesem befehl kann man soweit wie möglich zurück scrollen je höher die zahl desto weiter kannst du scrollen die erhöhung der zahl über 4 ist jedoch zwecklos

Wowwiki Link zu den  Konsolenbefehlen
http://www.wowwiki.com/Console_variables


----------



## Jejanim (13. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab das rezept getestet
> ziemlich schlecht um ehrlich zu sein
> du bleibst auf der stelle liegen, aber steuerst 'deinen geist' undzwar mit den selben beschränkungen wie den char, des weiteren hält es nur 2 oder 3 minuten



Danke für diese Information. Ich hatte leider kein Glück mit dem Trank, aber wie man sieht lohnt es sich ja nicht.

Naja schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delso (15. Mai 2009)

Jo servus explorende Freunde,

Ich hab mir mal die letzten Seite so durchgelesen und mal spontan durch die unsichtbare Wand in Hdz4 versucht und mir die Teile angeschaut .Nun kam ich bei dem Portal an ,das in den echten Pestländern in die Ghostlands führt ,östlich des alten Nebeneingangs, dort gibt es hinter dem Portal eine Stelle an der man runter springen kann. Da ich eigentlich immer an Stellen ,an denen man runterspringen kann dies auch versuche ,hab ich das mal gemacht und wollt mal fragen wer das auch schon gemacht hat und ob der die gleichen Beobachtungen gemacht hat wie ich.

Also erstmal , der Fall ist so tief das man ohne Slow fall stirbt , ich selber war mit meinem Pala da und bin mit der Bubble gelandet , man landet auf einem sehr breiten weisen Gürtel , auf dem man einmal die eigentliche Instanz umrunden kann. Folgenen drei Dinge fielen mir ins Auge:

-Es gibt eine Stelle , nördlich der ini am äußersten Rand des Gürtels , wo man seine Menschliche Illusion , die man sonst in der ganzen Ini hat , verliert , war ich plötzlich wieder Blutelf 
-Dann habe ich auf diesem Gürtel , weit weg von der eigentlichen Instanz , eine Ratte auf dem weisen Boden entdeckt , die hat sich wohl gewaltig verirrt(ich hab sie mal am leben gelassen)
-Und was ich am interessantesten fand war das es Stellen gibt beim Drumrumreiten wo mein Char samt des Mounts sämliche Farbe verliert und so einfarbig dunkel wird , am besten vergleichbar mit einem Shadow Priest , das war vor allen südlich und westlich der instanz , habs aber an allen Seiten ab und an gesehen.

Hat hier wer das auch schonmal gesehen und kann sich vorstellen woran das liegt?

Haunse rein und immer die Augen aufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich bin nochmal rein und bin einfach mal im Nebel weitergeritten , habt ihr das schonmal gemacht? (natürlich habt ihr das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) . Ich war überrascht das wirklich ein großteil der Pestländer dort nachgebildet sind , da gibts noch 1-2 Troll Gebäude wo in den echten Pessis Zul Mashar is , diese untoten Troll Tempel , im Süden is noch ein Loch was in den echten Pessis ein kleiner See is und wenn man weit genug rumreitet kommt man in das kleine Dorf im Westen auf der Karte(in das man für die Allianz Pala Mount Quest hinmuss). Sehr interessant fand ich das wenn man in dieses kleine Dorf einreitet schlagartig der Nebel verschwindet.

Reitet mal die Runde , is sehr nett wenn man die alten Pessis noch so gut kennt wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Ich bin grade noch drin deshalb hau ich noch ein paar sachen hinterher , bin nochmal weiter geritten von dem kleinen dorf aus nach norden(der nebel fängt irgentwo wieder an) dort gibts es eine seltsame höhle , die von beiden seiten begehnbar is , vom östlichen eingang aus geht man rein und läuft irgentwann durch eine wand , durch die man nicht zurück kann , also nur einseitig durchtretbar ist , auf der anderen seite schließt der Boden nicht bündig mit dem erdboden ab und man kann drunter herlaufen , kommt danach aber nichts interessantes mehr.


----------



## Frek01 (15. Mai 2009)

soviel zum thema "geheimnisse der alten welt" *hust hust*


----------



## Delso (15. Mai 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> soviel zum thema "geheimnisse der alten welt" *hust hust*




Da das ja Sachen aus der alten Welt sind , nur halt in der Instanz Hdz4 drin , kann man das so oder so sehen , ausserdem als dieser Thread gestartet wurde gabs glaub ich nur Azeroth , daher is der Titel eh net aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. Mai 2009)

@Frek01: wo ist HdZ? wo spielt HdZ4?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Delso: jau, war auch schon unten auf der weißen fläche und an der stelle wo man wieder seine normale form hat^^ 
bei der höhle war ich auch schon, aber die ratte und die stelle wo man dann dunkler wird hab ich noch nicht gesehen, werd ich demnächst mal guggn =)
wenn du an dem rand von den östlichen in der ini weiter reitest kommst an eine stelle wo auch kein nebel ist^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (18. Mai 2009)

so, ich war eben wieder hinter AQ und hab euch bilder mitgebracht =D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist noch möglich hinter AQ zu fliegen^^
aber man mountet ab wenn man aus dem gebiet rausfliegt^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IlikeCookies (18. Mai 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> so, ich war eben wieder hinter AQ und hab euch bilder mitgebracht =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich war auch ebend gerade dort, nur konnt ich nicht aufmounten obwohl im gebiet "nix" war. hat jemand nen tipp?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (18. Mai 2009)

ja, hab ich^^
schau dir das erste bild genau an und überleg dann^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IlikeCookies (18. Mai 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> ja, hab ich^^
> schau dir das erste bild genau an und überleg dann^^
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



dort war ich ja, omg bitte genaue infos und nimmer son crap ~


----------



## Turismo (18. Mai 2009)

jo


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

IlikeCookies schrieb:


> dort war ich ja, omg bitte genaue infos und nimmer son crap ~


wird man beim porten mit dem stein(portzeug vom hexer^^) schon abgemountet? wenn nein, wird das wohl die lösung sein :>


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wird man beim porten mit dem stein(portzeug vom hexer^^) schon abgemountet? wenn nein, wird das wohl die lösung sein :>




wird man nicht, aber das fliegen ist schon länger möglich, wobei mir nur das bei newmanslanding
bekannt war und da konnte man nur steil nach oben fliegen
wählte man eine richtung mountete man sofort ab

ist bestimmt lustig in old aq rumzufliegen, vielleicht organisier ich mir noch eine gruppe mit der ich sowas realsieren kann

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Mr_Multikill (19. Mai 2009)

wenn man hinter AQ geportet wurde und auf seinem fm sitzt sollte man nicht absteigen^^
das icon vom flugmount ist zwar aktiv, aber man kann trotzdem nicht aufsteigen
am besten isses wenn 2 von den leuten die dabei sind nen anderen spieler geworben haben, dann kann man auf dem geworbenen acc einfach nen portchar machen (die ham mir schon öfters geholfen^^) und dann kann man die leute die sich nach nordend oder in die scherbenwelt porten um aufzusteigen ganz locker zurück porten (und jeder von den high lvlern die mitgehen kann dann fliegen da keiner von denen mehr klicken muss^^)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nortrom141 (19. Mai 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> wenn man hinter AQ geportet wurde und auf seinem fm sitzt sollte man nicht absteigen^^
> das icon vom flugmount ist zwar aktiv, aber man kann trotzdem nicht aufsteigen
> am besten isses wenn 2 von den leuten die dabei sind nen anderen spieler geworben haben, dann kann man auf dem geworbenen acc einfach nen portchar machen (die ham mir schon öfters geholfen^^) und dann kann man die leute die sich nach nordend oder in die scherbenwelt porten um aufzusteigen ganz locker zurück porten (und jeder von den high lvlern die mitgehen kann dann fliegen da keiner von denen mehr klicken muss^^)
> 
> ...




WIR GEHN DA HEUTE HIN!
Wollten wa schon gestern machen hat aber nit geklappt -.-

lg Alex // Neaja


----------



## Rhokan (22. Mai 2009)

Sind grade mit 10 Leuten durch das alte AQ geflogen^^ bring vllt noch n paar screenshots


----------



## araos (27. Mai 2009)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus den abschieds thread von brandolf raus damit es auch die anderen anhänger erreicht welche diesen thread hier  berreichert haben:



araos schrieb:


> Hey leute war wirklich schön gestern brandolf, wir werden dich wirklich vermissen
> 
> ich weiss es war gestern eher ein scherz von mir aber da diese tour zum flughafen in so grosser gruppe ein so positives feedback erhielt mach ichs wahr:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajah (28. Mai 2009)

War heute beim Krater von Aszahra. Und da habe ich per Adlerauge ein Blick hineingeworfen. Doch zu meinen Verwunderung war er leer, oder hat das nur durch das Adlerauge so gewirkt.


P.S.: Ist es eigentlich noch möglich mit dem Adlerauge unendlich weit zu schauen?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (28. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> blizzard entfernt am laufenden band sachen...




Offtopic: Die Jagd Quest in Nagrand ham die auch generft, früher brauchte man da 30 von den jeweiligen Mobs, en Kumpel macht grad seinen Vierten Char auf 80 und war die Tage in Nagrand und der mußte nur noch 12 Mobs der jeweiligen Rasse killen.. Danke Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myce (28. Mai 2009)

oh ja darüber wird ja schon ewig geredet. dennoch beweifel ich dass die das je umsetzen werden. an stelle ein neues gebiet im alten zu erstellen ist es doch einfacher ein neues im neuen zu plazieren.
und manche plätze wie halt der flughafen oder die minen sind halt einfach nur da um wargenommen zu werden und mehr auch nicht. wie es in wirklichkeit ist verrät euch bliz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (28. Mai 2009)

@Lajah:
Der Krater ist leer^^
das bg das in dem Krater spielt ist leider instanziert (was auch sonst^^)
in den krater kommt man auch ohne adlerauge oder weitsicht rein, einfach bei dem hordeeingang rechts auf nen felsen hüpfen und dann einfach mal guggn^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Mai 2009)

hallo,

also in den krater, also oben zu den ruinen kommt man ganz einfach.
ich glaub das waren 1-3 sprünge mit dem mount.

vor einigen seiten wurde hier schon mal ein link zu einem video, wie
es geht eingestellt.

bei der hordenhöhle rechts vorbei und dann immer leicht nördöstlich gerichtet nach 
oben.

gruß

brandolf

alderauge mit bestimmten makro wie
auch fernsicht sind leichtere möglichkeiten
nach oben zu kommen.

doch es gibt nach wie vor nichts besseres als selbst mit dem
char vor ort zu sein, als passiv ;-)


----------



## callahan123 (28. Mai 2009)

Habe nicht alle Beiträge auf den 112 Seiten gelesen, aber es gibt eine absolut nutzlose Hütte samt Anlegestelle, wenn man von Menethil westlich gen Süden das Ufer bis nach Westfall entlangschwimmt. Dauert ziemlich lang - und wenn ich es mir recht überlege erreicht man die Hütte schneller wenn man in Westfall startet (...), aber ich hatte Langeweile und spürte wegen der ollen Hütte doch wirklich so etwas wie Goldschürferadrenalin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (28. Mai 2009)

die hütte wird alle paar seiten mal erwähnt^^
der name davon ist Newman's Landing^^
vom Hafen in SW aus kommt man schneller hin (auch als hordler da man von nordend mit dem alli schiff einfach rüber fahren kann)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Habe nicht alle Beiträge auf den 112 Seiten gelesen, aber es gibt eine absolut nutzlose Hütte samt Anlegestelle, wenn man von Menethil westlich gen Süden das Ufer bis nach Westfall entlangschwimmt. Dauert ziemlich lang - und wenn ich es mir recht überlege erreicht man die Hütte schneller wenn man in Westfall startet (...), aber ich hatte Langeweile und spürte wegen der ollen Hütte doch wirklich so etwas wie Goldschürferadrenalin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm, nix für ungut - aber es geht noch schneller, wenn du vom hafen von sw auch in richtung norden startest ;-)

oder gibt es tatsächlich noch einen server, der einige viele addons nund patchpunkte nicht abbekommen hatte
in den letzten jahren - das wäre eine sensation - welch möglichkeiten sich da bieten würde





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (28. Mai 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> die hütte wird alle paar seiten mal erwähnt^^
> der name davon ist Newman's Landing^^
> vom Hafen in SW aus kommt man schneller hin (auch als hordler da man von nordend mit dem alli schiff einfach rüber fahren kann)
> 
> ...



ja, dachte ich mir schon. 
aber danke für die Info


----------



## callahan123 (28. Mai 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ähm, nix für ungut - aber es geht noch schneller, wenn du vom hafen von sw auch in richtung norden startest ;-)
> 
> oder gibt es tatsächlich noch einen server, der einige viele addons nund patchpunkte nicht abbekommen hatte
> in den letzten jahren - das wäre eine sensation - welch möglichkeiten sich da bieten würde
> ...



als ich meine große Schwimmrunde unternahm, gab es den Hafen noch nicht


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Ich war heute früh mal ein wenig in Exploit Laune, und habe mich dann mal zur Dancing Troll Village begeben.. danach 





Habe ich mal ein altes Screenshot rausgesucht, dass letzte.. davon nachdem ich bedauerlicher weise vor 2 Tagen irgendwie mein Wow gelöscht habe..

naja viel spaß und Btw

Gm insel existiert, es ist möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







hier mal nen screenshot von meinem Exploit zur dancing Troll village, bevor jemand postet Privat Server armory sollte helfen <.<

und wegen meiner katze hab ich den falschen buff weggedrückt bin gefallen und dann "tot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Shamman (5. Juni 2009)

ich sag jetz nich dass des aufm p-server war
aba nur mal so ihr könnt auch einfach mal aufn p-server schaun da kommt man sofort zur gm-insel und glaub mit horde dann auch zu dem dorf
nur mal so^^


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (5. Juni 2009)

Wie kommt man den hinter AQ? xD


----------



## Thí (5. Juni 2009)

Shamman schrieb:


> ich sag jetz nich dass des aufm p-server war
> aba nur mal so ihr könnt auch einfach mal aufn p-server schaun da kommt man sofort zur gm-insel und glaub mit horde dann auch zu dem dorf
> nur mal so^^


Also falls du jetzt das Trolldorf (Dunkelküste) meinst, kann ich dir 100% versichern, das man auch auf den offiziellen Blizzard Realms hin kommt. Als Pala (Bubble), Magier (Freier Fall) und Priester (Levitieren) auch ohne zu Sterben ( wie bruskass oben^^ ).
Und @ GM-Insel, ich war noch nie dort, viele sagen aber das sie existiert und auch erreichbar ist auf den Blizzardrealms, nur wie? Ich mein, schreiben das ich mal da war, kann ich auch...Need wegbeschreibung!


----------



## Mr_Multikill (5. Juni 2009)

@Der Hoffnungstöter:
Wenn du in Tanaris bei dem Landestrand bist (ganz im süden) dann schwimmste nach westen, da kannst dann bei der nächsten stelle wo strand ist (ist auf der map immer unentdeckt) bei den bergen hoch laufen und dann immer richtung westen. Vergiss aber das Noggenfogger oder den Mage ned, sonst kommst ned hinter AQ^^

@Thí: 
Die GM insel war früher auf den Live Servern noch erreichbar, mittlerweile ist sie aber instanziert worden, d.h. ohne exploits kommt man nicht hin (ach ja: das um das es hier geht ist exploren, exploiten ist wenn man dateien ändern bzw hinzufügen oder löschen muss um da hin zu kommen ; exploren ist erlaubt, exploiten führt zu nem ban)
da wo die GM insel früher war ist heute nurnoch n loch im meer

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Also falls du jetzt das Trolldorf (Dunkelküste) meinst, kann ich dir 100% versichern, das man auch auf den offiziellen Blizzard Realms hin kommt. Als Pala (Bubble), Magier (Freier Fall) und Priester (Levitieren) auch ohne zu Sterben ( wie bruskass oben^^ ).
> Und @ GM-Insel, ich war noch nie dort, viele sagen aber das sie existiert und auch erreichbar ist auf den Blizzardrealms, nur wie? Ich mein, schreiben das ich mal da war, kann ich auch...Need wegbeschreibung!



Also, ich hätte überlebt wenn ich dank meiner netten katze die mir grade indem moment aufn tisch gesprungen nicht den falschen buff weggedrückt hätte^^


Naja also gm insel gibt es nur einen weg und der nennt sich modelchanging, dadurch werden spiel texturen, z.B teldrassil der halbe baum entfernt und sozusagen ne Brücke draus gemacht, dann gibt es nen path der ohne mount 4 stunden dauert, mit mount ungefähr 1 stunde, nebenbei procct der erschöpfungsbugg, bin damals nur draufgekommen weil ich Cheat engine 5.4 also nen speedhack benutzt habe, aber inzwischen geht der nicht mehr.. man kriegt instant einen schönen BANN 

Also im Moment ist es vllt noch möglich mit einem test account :9 ich setz mich mal ran


----------



## Mr_Multikill (5. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt, die GM insel ist mittlerweile instanziert^^
bis auf ein loch im meer ist da nix mehr zu sehen^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Weiss ich nicht, das letzte mal war ich in bc im herbst da.. 

jetzt muss man mal schauen, ob ich mir das antuhe und nochmal dahin exploite..

Wenn es gehen sollte mach ich nen video draus..

mfg


----------



## Thí (5. Juni 2009)

Argh, schade. Hätte die insel gern mal gesehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Also, ich hätte überlebt wenn ich dank meiner netten katze die mir grade indem moment aufn tisch gesprungen nicht den falschen buff weggedrückt hätte^^
> 
> 
> Naja also gm insel gibt es nur einen weg und der nennt sich modelchanging, dadurch werden spiel texturen, z.B teldrassil der halbe baum entfernt und sozusagen ne Brücke draus gemacht, dann gibt es nen path der ohne mount 4 stunden dauert, mit mount ungefähr 1 stunde, nebenbei procct der erschöpfungsbugg, bin damals nur draufgekommen weil ich Cheat engine 5.4 also nen speedhack benutzt habe, aber inzwischen geht der nicht mehr.. man kriegt instant einen schönen BANN
> ...



Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber alle hack, cheat oder modelchange geschichten gehören nicht in diesen thread wir versuchen hier alles legal deswegen nennen wir es auch exploren und nicht exploiten, da exploiten illegal ist


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber alle hack, cheat oder modelchange geschichten gehören nicht in diesen thread wir versuchen hier alles legal deswegen nennen wir es auch exploren und nicht exploiten, da exploiten illegal ist



Weil modelchange ja auch illegal ist mein gutester, du kannst garnicht auf die Insel kommen und konntest es nie ohne Modelchange, da einfach keine chance besteht und da nur an manchen stellen der erschöpfungsprocc im meer soweit draussen nicht procct. muss der path vorgegeben sein.

den ersten screen den ich btw gepostet habe war auf der gm insel, und zwar unter dem berg in nem speziellen raum wo nachtelfen gefoltert worden sind.

mfg


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Also, ich hätte überlebt wenn ich dank meiner netten katze die mir grade indem moment aufn tisch gesprungen nicht den falschen buff weggedrückt hätte^^
> 
> 
> Naja also gm insel gibt es nur einen weg und der nennt sich modelchanging, dadurch werden spiel texturen, z.B teldrassil der halbe baum entfernt und sozusagen ne Brücke draus gemacht, dann gibt es nen path der ohne mount 4 stunden dauert, mit mount ungefähr 1 stunde, nebenbei procct der erschöpfungsbugg, bin damals nur draufgekommen weil ich Cheat engine 5.4 also nen speedhack benutzt habe, aber inzwischen geht der nicht mehr.. man kriegt instant einen schönen BANN
> ...



Ich weis nur das mal ein Zeppelin verbuggt war, und wenn man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abgesprungen ist, man vor der Insel gelandet ist.


----------



## Abtplouton (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Weil modelchange ja auch illegal ist mein gutester,...



musste lachen bei "gutester" ^^


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Abtplouton schrieb:


> musste lachen bei "gutester" ^^



das ist ne redewendung^^

naja das mit dem zeppe ist lang her, war im prinzip auch modelchanging, dass der zeppe halt von og nach gm insel fliegt und nicht nach uc


----------



## araos (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Weil modelchange ja auch illegal ist mein gutester, du kannst garnicht auf die Insel kommen und konntest es nie ohne Modelchange, da einfach keine chance besteht und da nur an manchen stellen der erschöpfungsprocc im meer soweit draussen nicht procct. muss der path vorgegeben sein.
> 
> den ersten screen den ich btw gepostet habe war auf der gm insel, und zwar unter dem berg in nem speziellen raum wo nachtelfen gefoltert worden sind.
> 
> mfg



Es IST verboten und zwar schon seit patch 1.11 glaube ich. Einen blue post habe ich grade nicht zur hand, aber das verändern aller dateien ausser halb des interface oder wtf ordner ist verboten PUNKT!


€dit: Mit 2.3 wurden Warden eh so aufgerüstet das es dir nicht mehr möglich ist models zu changen.

€dit#2: hier ist auch der bluepost: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...000&sid=1#1


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

Deswegen machen es eine Menge Leute und ebenso alle von denen werden nicht gebannt, da Modelchange nichts bösartiges ist.


----------



## araos (5. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Deswegen machen es eine Menge Leute und ebenso alle von denen werden nicht gebannt, da Modelchange nichts bösartiges ist.



Ich hab keine lust mehr zu diskutieren: beteilige dich bitte in Zukunft an dem thema mit "exploring"- methoden und keinen exploits


----------



## bruskass (5. Juni 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Ich hab keine lust mehr zu diskutieren: beteilige dich bitte in Zukunft an dem thema mit "exploring"- methoden und keinen exploits



Ja chill mal, aber es ist halt absolut nervig.. ich mach Modelchanging seit 4 Jahren auch aus gründen das mir die nachtelfe auch einfach aufn keks geht.. und es ist erstens nicht bannbar, und 2 tens was ist daran bitte schlimm?

Und zu manchen Geheimnissen der alten welt.. kommt man halt nur durch besondere methoden..akzeptier es oder akzeptier es nicht


----------



## _flo93_ (6. Juni 2009)

war gestern mal auf erkundungstour mit meinem schami (fernsicht ftw). hab paar ineteressante sachen bei hyal gefunden....

erstma: des flugzeug, leider ohne gnom, den konnt ich nich finden^^
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...qzFb4kCHw7W.jpg

baum des lebens
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...jGvsD83pSAn.jpg

eine instanz, die leider verriegelt war...
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...SN94C9JZ9j9.jpg

und mobs (...von hederine) + ebenfalls ne inni dazu^^
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...BMz7lyBkBmH.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...pEXXukAmTYB.jpg

kann mit einer sagen wo der gnom zum flugzeug is?^^
und was is bitte hederine???


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@_flo93_ - gz zur flugzeugentdeckung, vor allem bei so einem sauwetter ^^

aber ein gnom gibt es dort nicht und gab es auch nie - hab auch nicht davon berichtet.


@bruskass - genau solche methodennennungen können dafür sorgen, dass dieser
einmalige themenbaum von den moderatoren geschlossen werden könnte, in dem
wir wahren explorer sehr sehr viel arbeit steckten, dass er geradlinig und sachlich
verlief.

deine art zu explorern ist keine herausforderung und auf jeden fall illegal und auch
bei unseren zielgruppen hier auch nicht erwünscht, denke ich.

bevor ich mit modelchange anfangen würde, dann doch gleich auf einen privatserver
- sorry für mich nur kopfschüttel und unverständnis.

und von wegen 4 jahre modelchange - komisch wieso du dann erfahrungen mit banns hast
so wie du hier schreibst "...man kriegt instant einen schönen BANN "

vielleicht bezieht es sich auf den speedhack, kann aber auch auf das modelchanging beziehen

und auch folgende tipps... wie "Also im Moment ist es vllt noch möglich mit einem test account :9 ich setz mich mal ran "
wollen wir hier definitif nicht!

und was willst du damit eigentlich erreichten - mit dieser aussage "gm insel existiert, es ist möglich."

ich denke keiner der erfahren explorer zweifelt an der existenz der insel - ABER es ist definitiv nicht möglich diese
mit den von blizzard gegebenen mitteln zu erreichen!

ich denke ich habe sehr sehr viel erreicht in meiner explorerzeit, war an sehr sehr vielen - ja fast allen orten
die beschrieben werden im netz und das ohne illegale cheats, hacks, 3.programmen und dateimanipulationen

ja blizzard hat die spielregeln für uns explorer verändert - sehr eingeschränkt, aber desswegen muss man dennoch
keine illegalen mittel nutzen.

wer sich nicht die zeit fürs exploren nehmen will und es nicht lernen kann, dann soll er sich die videos/bilder im netz ansehen
oder wenn er meint auf einen p-server gehen, dann gefährdet er wenigstens nicht den spielablauf von einigen
1000 spielern auf seinem server

gruß

brandolf

bald a.d.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Weil modelchange ja auch illegal ist mein gutester, du kannst garnicht auf die Insel kommen und konntest es nie ohne Modelchange, da einfach keine chance besteht und da nur an manchen stellen der erschöpfungsprocc im meer soweit draussen nicht procct. muss der path vorgegeben sein.
> 
> den ersten screen den ich btw gepostet habe war auf der gm insel, und zwar unter dem berg in nem speziellen raum wo nachtelfen gefoltert worden sind.
> 
> mfg




Es gab mal einen Bug wie man dahin gekommen ist, hatte irgendwas mit einem Schiff zu tun.


----------



## bruskass (6. Juni 2009)

@2t poster über mir..

Das einzige mal wo ich keine von Blizzard gegebenen Methoden benutzt habe war die Gm insel, anders war es ist es und wird es nie möglich sein dort hinzukommen.

Ich als leidenschaftlicher neu auskundschafter musste dann mindestens 1 mal auf diese insel es ist einfach pflicht für überall mal gewesen zu sein.

Und ich als explorer/Exploiter wie du es immer nennen magst, am ende ist es doch nur ausnutzung der Spielmechanik um an orte zu kommen zu denen man eigentlich keinen Zugang hat.

Wallriding, walljumping, climbing gehört alles mit dazu mein Lieber.

Woher ich weiss das man für Cheat engine 5.4 einen bann erhält? ganz einfach, ich hab es selber probiert ansonsten kann man selbst mit modelchange und einem damals 70 er char nicht auf die gm insel, da man an der erschöpfung stirbt.


@poster wegen Hyjal


Das flugzeug,  es gab mal eine Geschichte soweit während der Schlacht in hyjal soll mal jemand dort ausgekuntschaftet haben und ist ( ein gnom ) namens Dr weavil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dort wohl abgestürtzt..



Nebenbei, warum verallgemeinerst du deine Meinung auf die Community die explored? 

Entweder schliesse ich daraus das du schlichtweg neidisch bist, und es anderen nicht gönnst das sie da waren. egal welche methoden man benutzt.

Walljumping war ja auch sonderlich schwer mei Lieber.

Ich werde auch weiterhin Sachen hierzu beitragen.

mfg


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. Juni 2009)

hallo bruskass,

also wenn du hier mit kindergartenmethoden anfangen willst, dann bist du bei mir ca. 31 jahre zu spät dran.

und neidisch? nein, ganz bestimmt nicht!

im gegenteil, ich freue mich über alles was ich mit blizzards mitteln, welche ich für meine ziele richtig nutzte, geschafft habe.
ohne irgendwelche hilfe und was ich nicht geschafft habe, tja das war halt mit meiner spielweise nicht möglich, wird es auch
nicht sein.

und dass du es noch immer nicht begriffen hast, um was es geht, zeigen mir eindeutig diese deine geschriebenen worte

"Und ich als explorer/Exploiter wie du es immer nennen magst, am ende ist es doch nur ausnutzung der Spielmechanik um an
orte zu kommen zu denen man eigentlich keinen Zugang hat."


hiermit klinke ich mich aus dem geschriebenen aus, da es sowieso keinen sinn macht und auch diese thema zu schade ist


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Und genau so etwas hasse ich an Leuten in deinem Alter, konservativ , starrsinnig und lassen sich nicht eines besseren belehren.


Du denkst doch nicht im ernst , dass vor damals als hyjal noch nicht geöffnet war das hingelangen dort hin etwa legal ist?

Es ist einfach eine Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik, 3/4 tel von dem was du explored nutzt du aus, sei es walljumping, mountain climbing oder sonstiges.. das sind orte wo man ohne solche Methoden nicht hinkommt, dass ist Fakt aber du scheinst das ja nicht zu akzeptieren.

Du bist fest der Meinung, dass du alles legal machst und musst jetzt einen Hass auf mich schieben weil ich auf die gm insel mit modelchange hin bin, alles fällt unter die kategorie Exploits mein lieber, und nicht explorer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob  du 31 bist oder ich nehme mal an 34-35 ist mir Relativ egal, du bist bestimmt so einer der seine gesamte Wow zeit aufm Rp server verbringt und sonst nichts anderes Tut als in der Welt rumgammeln und sich als explorer bezeichnen und um 20 uhr in goldshire rp zu betreiben..


Aber dein Name ist natürlich auch toll und zeigt mir das du es total ernst meinst "Explorer Brandolf" ich glaube du hälst dich hier für den Oberking und kannst bestimmen was die Leute hier wollen oder nicht.

Niemand beschwerte sich bis jetzt über meine Posts bezüglich des Exploitens..

Oder glaubst du im ernst, hinter aq zu gehen sich von hexern porten zu lassen und dann aufm Flugmount zu cruisen ist kein Exploit?, du denkst du kannst dir ein recht rausnehmen nur wegen deines komischen rp posts?



Meine Güte bist du lächerlich, und schreib mich bitte nie wieder an


----------



## Raheema (7. Juni 2009)

ihr seid doch krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber jetzt mal eine andere frage 

was Walljumping is weis ich aber was is bitte"mountain climbing" ? 

und auserdem is Brandolf eine Legende was wie chuck norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Und guck norris, war immer der der dann am ende verloren hat..


Naja, es gibt 3 Methoden um an irgendwelche orte zu kommen, noggenfogger,schwebene,levi,rocketboots mal aussen vor.

Die eine ist Walljumping zum größten teil gefixxt, die andere ist Mountainclimbing, das geht z.B von azshara bis auf og oben drauf auf die mauer, man läuft halt über die berge.. 

Und das 3 te ist, senkrecht einfach ne wand hochzulaufen, oder an der Wand lang.. geht inzwischen aber auch nicht mehr


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

@bruskass, tut mir leid dir das mitteilen zu müssen (okay, nicht wirklich^^), aber brandolf IST hier der King^^. Der ist in den letzten monaten, jahren, zu einer legende geworden, der wirklich fast jede noch so kleinste ecke in azeroth ausgekunschaftet hat^^ und das ohne hacks oder irgendwelche modelchanges.
Und du magst zwar sagen, dass walljumping etc illegal ist, aber auch wenn das der fall ist, brandolf hatte schon mehrere kontakte mit gms, falls er mal feststeckte etc, und er hat noch keinen bann bekommen ^^.
also spiel du dich hier mal nicht so auf, brandolf hilft bei der weiterführung dieses threads schon seit ewigkeiten, du bist erst seit kurzem dazu gekommen, und hast direkt mit deinen hacks und modelchanges angefangen.
das wollt ich jetzt nur mal erwähnt haben (:
mfg


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Ich weis nur das mal ein Zeppelin verbuggt war, und wenn man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abgesprungen ist, man vor der Insel gelandet ist.



nope, dafür brauchtest du auch einen hack, der die zepps nicht mehr fahren lies, den du während du drauf warst installiert hast, dann zur gm insel gefahren bist^^
Youtube sagt alles...
aber höchst banngefährdet mal wieder leider... xD
^^


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2009)

pwnd und /signed
Wenn du irgendwelche Gaymodelchanges benutzen willst oder son Schrott dann erstell dir nen Privat Server und cheat dort soviel wie du willst, aber nicht in diesem Thread, das hier ist n  "Explore" also Entdecker Thread und kein "Wie kann ich am besten cheaten um irgend ne Scheisse zu exploiten" Thread

kkthxbye heavens over


----------



## Rhokan (7. Juni 2009)

Damit wäre das Thema hoffentlich beendet.

Man kann btw noch ins nicht instanzierte Hyjal, man wird aber sofort und ohne Debuff rausgeportet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (7. Juni 2009)

Gibts eigentlich nen weg zum Azshara Krater?


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Erstmal, ja man kann noch in den Azshara krater..

2 te Sache wieso reitest du ewig auf dem Modelchange rum? , dass war ledeglich um auf die Gm insel zu kommen alles andere habe ich mit den von Blizzard gegebenen methoden explored..

Aber danke dir evtl hast du mir die Augen geöffnet und ich hätte anders reagieren sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also sry @ burndolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und lass uns mal ordentlich miteinander reden.


Btw habe ich mal ne Frage an dich burndolf..ich war letztens über die Brennende Steppe hier hin über den Wasserfall von elwynn, und wollte mal wissen ob du schonmal da hochgekommen bist, und bzw wenn ja ob man da auch ohne rocket boots hinkommt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nebenbei, gab es in Azshara mal einen Turm dort stand ein Npc mit dem sich ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter mal  verewigt hat, ich würde gerne mal wissen ob von diesem turm noch einer was weiss und ob man da überhaupt noch hingelangt


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> aber brandolf IST hier der King^^.


/signed^^
er hat mit viele untehaltsame lesestunden gegeben


----------



## 1234black (7. Juni 2009)

o man wie oft muss man das hier noch lesen ist doch voll scheisse 
wenn intresiert das ?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Oo 
was hast du heut frueh genommen? nicht etwa das backpulver deiner eltern?


----------



## Strathmore (7. Juni 2009)

1234black schrieb:


> o man wie oft muss man das hier noch lesen ist doch voll scheisse
> wenn intresiert das ?



Bestimmt viele sind ja nicht umsonst 114 Seiten. Und warum liest du das denn überhaupt, wenn es dich nich intressiert.


----------



## chattanooga choo choo (7. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Btw habe ich mal ne Frage an dich burndolf..ich war letztens über die Brennende Steppe hier hin über den Wasserfall von elwynn, und wollte mal wissen ob du schonmal da hochgekommen bist, und bzw wenn ja ob man da auch ohne rocket boots hinkommt.



ich heiße zwar nicht burndolf, aber man kann in der steppe ganz easy im gebirge hochjumpen, kein noggenfogger nötig, keine rocketboots, und kein chopper. is einer der wenigen hier besprochenen orte die ich selbst mal besucht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

chattanooga schrieb:


> ich heiße zwar nicht burndolf, aber man kann in der steppe ganz easy im gebirge hochjumpen, kein noggenfogger nötig, keine rocketboots, und kein chopper. is einer der wenigen hier besprochenen orte die ich selbst mal besucht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber zum Haus kommt man nicht.. hochgejumpt bin ich ja selber das ist kein akt.. aber dann kommt ne riesen schlucht und auf der andren seite nooo way


----------



## hey dude (7. Juni 2009)

*heul* Ich will wieder walljumpen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wiesoooo Blizz, wiesooooooooo????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie konntest du nur? *tränen abwisch*

Und ja, Brandolf ist wirklich der King.


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

hey schrieb:


> *heul* Ich will wieder walljumpen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja frage ich mich auch, naja schade drum aber es  gibt andere hilfsmittelchen,.. von daher

l


----------



## Baaaang (7. Juni 2009)

kann es eigentlich sein das die Gnome die KÖNIGE im bergsteigen sind? ich komm mit dem kleinen jeden sau schweren berg hoch wo mein dicker orc versagt =/


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Baaaang schrieb:


> kann es eigentlich sein das die Gnome die KÖNIGE im bergsteigen sind? ich komm mit dem kleinen jeden sau schweren berg hoch wo mein dicker orc versagt =/



kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, habe mich nie dazu herabgelassen nen gnom zu spielen^^


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, habe mich nie dazu herabgelassen nen gnom zu spielen^^


Paar auf die 12 willst oder was?


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Nurn spaß gnome sind cool

Azshara Krater


Bitte sehr.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Zu dem Haus auf dem berg im Wald von Elwynn, das ist lediglich nur ein nettes feature, man fliegt dort immer mit dem Greifen vorbei, Blizz wollte lediglich nur eine schöne Atmosphäre einbauen, an dem Haus ist aber nicht besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zu deinem "Azshara Krater"... Die Leute meinen das bg, nicht den normal begehbaren Krater. Der Azshara Krater wurde noch nicht im Spiel implentiert, von dem her ünmöglich ihn irgendwie zu erkennen oder zu sehen.

Der Krater war als bg für Burning Crusade gedacht, aber aus bestimmten Gründen hat Blizz nen rückzieher gemacht

@Thoor Mir ist aufgefallen, das du hier eigentlich nur rum pöbelst, ich habe zumindest in den letzten 2 Seiten keinen sehr sinnvollen Post von dir gesehen, kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich versehen habe...


----------



## Baits (7. Juni 2009)

Schade das man per Chopper ncih mehr nach Old IF kommt>.<
Damals war das relativ easy...
Neben das Tor stellen und abmounten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Sprung zur Seite und voilá man war drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (7. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Das flugzeug,  es gab mal eine Geschichte soweit während der Schlacht in hyjal soll mal jemand dort ausgekuntschaftet haben und ist ( ein gnom ) namens Dr weavil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dr. Weavil lebt, zumindest hat er das während der AQ questreihe getan und ist nicht über hyjal, sondern am rande von tanaris abgestürzt, man kann sogar noch sein wrack besichtigen.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Dr. Weavil lebt, zumindest hat er das während der AQ questreihe getan und ist nicht über hyjal, sondern am rande von tanaris abgestürzt, man kann sogar noch sein wrack besichtigen.



Jap, und heute schiebt er Stress auf der Insel Alcaz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedoch hab ich ihn dort ne weile schon nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Dr. Weavil lebt, zumindest hat er das während der AQ questreihe getan und ist nicht über hyjal, sondern am rande von tanaris abgestürzt, man kann sogar noch sein wrack besichtigen.




Das bestreite ich garnicht, btw ich bin selber Scarab Lord also musst du mir die Quest reihe nicht erläutern..

Ausserdem steht das flugzeug von dr weavil immer noch auf insel alcaz, einmal auf hyjal, und einmal in tanaris.. 

Wo ist also das Problem?


hmm, ich habe mir das immer als azshara krater vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saibot1207 (7. Juni 2009)

ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das der thread schon 115 seiten lang is??

das is ziemlich gut


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Der Thread "Rätselspaß" oder wie auch immer hat glaube ich über 250


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

saibot1207 schrieb:


> ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das der thread schon 115 seiten lang is??
> 
> das is ziemlich gut



Der heute ist mittwoch und dein Server ist down thread, hat 1200 seiten aber das wird bestimmt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> @Thoor Mir ist aufgefallen, das du hier eigentlich nur rum pöbelst, ich habe zumindest in den letzten 2 Seiten keinen sehr sinnvollen Post von dir gesehen, kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich versehen habe...


Kritisieren, Ironie zeigen, Anmerkungen einbringen etc...

@Topic gibts eig das Unterwasserhaus in Tanaris noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Gewiss doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bis du dort unten ankommst wirst wahrscheinlich schon tot sein, auer: A. Du bist ein hexer B. Du hast einen Hexer dabei oder C. Du hast noch einen von diesen Unterwasseratmungssäcken aus Northend (Die ich damals zu hauf hatte ._.")


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. Juni 2009)

Mir währe ne neue art von golblins recht eine die mehr "böse" ist und eine die "gut" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sowas wie mit lvl XX eintscheiden finde ich Doof


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

also ganz normal als hexer kommt man zu den unterwasserhäusern nicht ganz. Ich habs mit ss, unterwasseratmung u. glyphe versucht (also 20% schnellere geschwindigkeit) und ich bin knapp 20 meter vor den häusern an erschöpfung gestorben xD ich konnte die teile sogar schon sehn^^
am besten man ist n dk, und bekommt dann von nem hexer einen ss, weil mit den Eisigen Pfaden dürft das sicher easy going sein^^ sollt ich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg^^
manorus


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

naja ich hab den geilen Unterwasser atmmuns ring von der aq questreihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprich kann so lange unterwasser atmen wie ich lust habe, nur frage ich mich das mit der erschöpfung könnte allerdings ein problem werden, ich denke als dk ist es aber easy going.


----------



## Mr.Mojo (7. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nich ob's schon genant wurde   im brachland gibt's n berg wo ganz oben so ein geistheiler steht
Man sieh ihn wenn man von donnerfels nach orgrimmar fliegt
War schon oben aber der kann Nix


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2009)

Mach dir n Lvl 1 UD priester und dann kannst die Erschöpfung wegheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mach dir n Lvl 1 UD priester und dann kannst die Erschöpfung wegheilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das geht btw mitm 80 er holy pala auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savo3 (7. Juni 2009)

Mr.Mojo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich ob's schon genant wurde   im brachland gibt's n berg wo ganz oben so ein geistheiler steht
> Man sieh ihn wenn man von donnerfels nach orgrimmar fliegt
> War schon oben aber der kann Nix



Ja also Das hat Blizzard gemacht weil ein mit arbeiter von denen gestorben is und das soll halt so ein gedenk ort sein


----------



## Xanthyah (7. Juni 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Ja also Das hat Blizzard gemacht weil ein mit arbeiter von denen gestorben is und das soll halt so ein gedenk ort sein



Steht da nich auch noch sone Art Schrein?


----------



## Mr.Mojo (7. Juni 2009)

jo was ich weis heist der ort: schrein des gefallen helden

@ savo3: thx das wusste ich nich


----------



## Xanthyah (7. Juni 2009)

Ja, der Schrein ist Andenken an Michael Koiter, Designer bei Blizzard, während den Entwicklungsarbeiten gestorben.
Deswegen heißt der Geisterheiler auch "Koiter" und auf dem Schrein sind die Initialien "MK" eingraviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen,

zuerst einmal - ein king bin ich nicht, da gibts andere.

ich bin ein explorer, ok der alten schule vielleicht und hab vielleicht einiges erreicht.
aber desshalb muss ich nicht besser sien als ihr, vielleicht ausdauernder als manche - vielleicht.

mich stört hier einfach nur, dass hier im diesem thema wieder die allgemeine du wirst
oder könntest gebannt werden nonsensfakten die sich seit fast 4 jahren immer wieder bei solchen
themen einbrennen - genannt werden und die hier in diesem thema wohl kaum einer ernst nehmen wird.

wenn ich wirklich etwas dran wäre, an diesen sachen - dann wäre ich bestimmt der erste der hier
oder in einem extra thema es berichten würde - hey es stimmt doch - aber bisher war dem nicht so

nicht dass jetzt welche meinen ich bilde mir darauf etwas ein - das bestimmt nicht - wobei ich mich auch
sehr freute über diese geste.

wäre ich irgenwie illegal unterwegs gewesen - wäre so denke ich kein gm persönlich zu meiner
abschiedparty gekommen - nein ich habe den nicht eingeladen - ein gildenkollege hat ihm direkt
geschrieben, dass ich ein großer explorer war - also noch genauer kann man es den blizzard-mitarbeitern
nicht sagen, oder? also wenn verboten - warum kommt er dann - ok kann auch sein, wieder einer 
weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss schauen ob er auch wirklich ernst macht...

wie geschrieben, ich bilde mir hier nicht ein was besseres zu sein - das liegt mir fern, ich helfe gerne wo
ich kann, aber ich seh es nicht gerne, dass ein so wertvolles thema wie hier mit cheathinweisen gefährdet wird.

ich hab schon einige themen gesehen, die schneller geschlossen wurden als manch flamethemen.


zum haus, per walljump geht es nicht mehr, aber mit den raktenstiefeln - wer weiss bis zu welchen patch.


zu den sachen, die nicht mehr gehen seit den verschiedenen patch oder addons, kann ich nur sagen, dass
blizzard sich ein bestimmt enormes reizpotential entgehen lässt um mehr kunden anzulocken.

man hätte locker auch in den neuen gebieten, mit flugverbotszonen solch explorergebiete entstehen lassen
können oder aber auch unterwasser es weiter ausbauen können.

der walljump wurde wegen exploits in den bg's generft - vergesst das nicht - nicht wegen uns!

gruß

brandolf

ach ja azshara krater, wenn ihr den oberen meint, da habe ich vor einigen seiten etwas dazu geschrieben und
es gibt auch ein video hier irgendwo ;-)

nachtrag 2:

versucht es mit einem lvl 1 pala twink dem ihr mit verzauberungen auf mindestens 57 wille bringt, nur zu weit
tauchen dürft ihr nicht, da man sofort stirbt - leider auch wieder so ein blöder nerf
mein rubberduck hatte 97 wille, doch schrieben einige, dass es auch mit weniger geht - 97 geht leider nicht mehr
und heilen muss man sich dann auch nicht mehr


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> [...]




Sprich, ich müsste mir Rocketboots orgern.. dann geht es aber?


----------



## Der Germane (7. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Sprich, ich müsste mir Rocketboots orgern.. dann geht es aber?




Thx für fullquote -.-

@Brandolf

Doch du bist unser King  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Xanthyah schrieb:


> Ja, der Schrein ist Andenken an Michael Koiter, Designer bei Blizzard, während den Entwicklungsarbeiten gestorben.
> Deswegen heißt der Geisterheiler auch "Koiter" und auf dem Schrein sind die Initialien "MK" eingraviert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habs hier auch schon genannt, aber im Vorgebirge des Hügellands gibt es auch bei dieser Zwergenfeste (etwas weiter rechts am Eingang) so nen Grabstein wo ein Zwerg davor kniet, der Zwerg war ein guter Freund von nem Blizzard Arbeiter, dieser ist jedoch gestorben und der Zwerg war damals sein Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Gebiet neben Burning Steppes...

Hier ein paar Screenshots von dem gebiet neben der brennenden Steppe, ich habe keine Ahnung was es mit dem auf sich hat.. , wäre cool wenn irgendwer der weiss wozu es eig da war mal was zu sagt ...



http://img413.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=awdf.jpg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

das ist einfach ein leeres gebiet, geschichtlich weiß ich jetzt zwar nicht was dahin gehört, aber evtl kommts in irgendeinem content-patch..wenn überhaupt.
btw: bilder werden bei mir nihct angezeigt ^^
mfg
manorus

edit: okay, jetzt gehts^^


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> das ist einfach ein leeres gebiet, geschichtlich weiß ich jetzt zwar nicht was dahin gehört, aber evtl kommts in irgendeinem content-patch..wenn überhaupt.
> btw: bilder werden bei mir nihct angezeigt ^^
> mfg
> manorus




ich habe grad ein leeres haus gefunden, ganz am rand von dun morogh links, ich uppe gleich screens^^


----------



## cesy32 (7. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> habs hier auch schon genannt, aber im Vorgebirge des Hügellands gibt es auch bei dieser Zwergenfeste (etwas weiter rechts am Eingang) so nen Grabstein wo ein Zwerg davor kniet, der Zwerg war ein guter Freund von nem Blizzard Arbeiter, dieser ist jedoch gestorben und der Zwerg war damals sein Charakter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


woher willst du das wissen ? in sielberwald gibt es ein tor war auch schonmal dahinter ist aber nichts


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Das haus hier finde ich mal mega coool

habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie vorher gesehen^^


http://img15.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=hausjzl.jpg


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

ist das nicht newmans landing?
wenn ja, dann wurds schon knapp 10 mal gepostet^^
wenn nein, dann sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war da selber noch nie^^


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

das ist alt, es sollte früher eine Verbindung twischen dem haus und dem Luftfeld von Dun Morogh geben, denn in der Nähe des Hauses befindet sich ein Schild das zu irgendwelchen Docks oder führt


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> ist das nicht newmans landing?
> wenn ja, dann wurds schon knapp 10 mal gepostet^^
> wenn nein, dann sorry
> 
> ...



ehm kp ja so heisst ,dass wundert mich halt nur wasn npc da draussen sucht mit 2 wachen der nurn rezept verkauft und sonst nix^^ und vorallem soweit draussen


----------



## Der Germane (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> ist das nicht newmans landing?
> wenn ja, dann wurds schon knapp 10 mal gepostet^^
> wenn nein, dann sorry
> 
> ...




Jup und jetzt hängste an die 10 noch ne 0 drann und alle sind zufrieden ^^


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Jup und jetzt hängste an die 10 noch ne 0 drann und alle sind zufrieden ^^



Denkste im ernst ich durchsuch 150 seiten, ob das evlt schonmal gepostet wurde?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Denkste im ernst ich durchsuch 150 seiten, ob das evlt schonmal gepostet wurde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey, genau das hab ich getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin bei ca seite 90 eingestiegen, hab mir alles, wirklich alles, durchgelesen, und seit dem guck ich immer mal in den thread rein, und guck nach was neu da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also unmöglich ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> hey, genau das hab ich getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habe bis seite 15 gelesen.. und dann hatte ich wegen 


Textwand trifft bruskass kritisch

Bruskass stirbt 


keine lust mehr


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Ich habe bis seite 15 gelesen.. und dann hatte ich wegen
> 
> 
> Textwand trifft bruskass kritisch
> ...



dann beschwer dich nicht, dass dir gesagt wird, dass es schon erwähnt wurd (:


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> dann beschwer dich nicht, dass dir gesagt wird, dass es schon erwähnt wurd (:



Wo habe ich mich denn beschwert? ich habe nur gesagt das ich mir keine 150 seiten text durchlese


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

nana, net streitn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Wo habe ich mich denn beschwert? ich habe nur gesagt das ich mir keine 150 seiten text durchlese



egal^^
hören wir mal auf mitm offtopic
btw: ihr kennt doch die große weiße plattform in der nähe von old aq. kann man da drauf laufen/reiten? ich trau mich nicht auszuprobieren ob man durch fällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sieht mir nicht ganz sicher aus xD


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> egal^^
> hören wir mal auf mitm offtopic
> btw: ihr kennt doch die große weiße plattform in der nähe von old aq. kann man da drauf laufen/reiten? ich trau mich nicht auszuprobieren ob man durch fällt
> 
> ...



Screen mal.. 

oder manorus hast du icq? wenn ja pm me deine nr..


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

na, ich kann grad nicht screenen, bin grad ulduar^^ wollt das nur mal generell wissen, weil cih mich das schon oft gefragt hab.
da dürfts auch n vid hin auf youtube geben, bin mal suchen.
und nein, hab kein icq^^

edit: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viRfn1d8tLk
da sieht man die fläche. die leute in dem vid fallen zwar durch, aber ich mein dass ich schonmal n vid gesehn hab, auf dem da leute drauf geritten sind.. hm

edit2:
wir sind grad ersmal fertig mit ulduar für heut^^ ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> na, ich kann grad nicht screenen, bin grad ulduar^^ wollt das nur mal generell wissen, weil cih mich das schon oft gefragt hab.
> da dürfts auch n vid hin auf youtube geben, bin mal suchen.
> und nein, hab kein icq^^
> 
> ...




ich würd sagen let´s try 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

es geeeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so, jetzt bin ich zufrieden (:

[attachment=7898:WoWScrnS...9_201628.jpg]


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> es geeeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD, mir fällt atm garnix ein was man machen könnte :> ich will zu diesem turm in azshara aber ich habe keine ahnung wo der ist ..


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> xD, mir fällt atm garnix ein was man machen könnte :> ich will zu diesem turm in azshara aber ich habe keine ahnung wo der ist ..



jo ich bin grad auch etwas planlos was ich machen soll^^..


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> jo ich bin grad auch etwas planlos was ich machen soll^^..



xD, hast du denn nich ieinen messenger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem man "live" reden kann

ausser wow


----------



## Manorus (7. Juni 2009)

hm, ich hätte skype xD


----------



## bruskass (7. Juni 2009)

Manorus schrieb:


> hm, ich hätte skype xD



 das habe ich auch, mich ingame auf igno zu packen is aba nich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gib mir deine addy per pm


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen,

also ich muss schon sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin von euch.
diese thema finde ich auf seite 12  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann doch nicht sein, dass mit meinem wow-ende auch dieses thema ein
ende findet.

also legt euch mal ins zeugs ^^

es gibt noch so viele geheimnisvolle dinge - 

wer weiss z.b. was es mit dieser kiste auf sich hat, die in einer felswand
halb fest steckt. man findet sie auf dem wege von eisenschmiede nach
lochmodan. man muss in der nähe des kessels, welcher dem weg rechts gelegen
ist sich links an den felswänden umsehen.

so da bin ich mal gespannt, ob da jemand mal was davon gehört hat

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: wem könnte diese kiste gehören und wieso steckt die in einer felswand drinnen
ohne irgendwelcher anderen spuren, z.b. eines gefährts (wie wir es aus der schillernden
ebene und nördtanaris her kennen)


----------



## Poserritter (16. Juni 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich muss schon sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin von euch.
> diese thema finde ich auf seite 12
> ...



Brandolf du Suchti!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. Juni 2009)

ähm, nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man mit dem spiel aufhört, muss man ja nicht gleich alles
vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also muss ich euch noch etwas auf die nerfen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausserdem, bin ich noch immer am aufarbeiten meiner bilder 
könnte sein, dass ich bald eine möglichkeit hab diese geordnet
hier zu präsentieren und da habe ich keine lust auf seite 55 ff
zu suchen


----------



## Haszor (16. Juni 2009)

Glaube dass jenes Azshara BG in der Classic Beta mal drin war und rausgenommen wurde.
Dun Morogh Luftfeld? DIe Landebahn ist just 4 style denke ich mal!
Grim Batol und Uldum... Naja das könnten mal Raid Instanzen werden
Die Insel westlich von BB?... Schwimm hin?


----------



## Maxugon (16. Juni 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Glaube dass jenes Azshara BG in der Classic Beta mal drin war und rausgenommen wurde.
> Dun Morogh Luftfeld? DIe Landebahn ist just 4 style denke ich mal!
> Grim Batol und Uldum... Naja das könnten mal Raid Instanzen werden
> Die Insel westlich von BB?... Schwimm hin?


Sehr hilfreich ,kennt jemand den Hai am Leuchtturm von Westfall?Elite lvl 50!


----------



## Thuqai (17. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen,
ein Freund von mir hat mir mal zwei links geschickt:
http://www.wegame.com/watch/DIE_gruft_1/
http://www.wegame.com/watch/DIE_gruft_2/
(überhört bitte das Gelaber im Video ;D )

Wisst ihr was das ist? Er meinte er wäre bei Kara durch ein Gitter gefeart worden.
Hab mir nicht alle 117 Seiten durchgelesen, deswegen verzeiht mir wenn das schonmal angesprochen wurde. 


grüße,


----------



## leckaeis (18. Juni 2009)

Ja, das ist Morgans Grund (<- oder Gruft? Weiss nicht mehr genau )

Der Eingang dorthin ist ziemlich genau am Friedhof von Karazhan. 
Durch das Gatter konnte man sich mal mit den üblichen Geschichten (Fear, sheep, etc .. ) durchschmuggeln, wurd aber mittlerweile rausgepatched.

Da drin ist ne gewaltige Gruft, mit den ungefähren Ausmaßen der Todesminen. Das Ding hat sogar eine eigene Minikarte ( Sieht man sogar, wenn man sich ganz nah an das Gatter dran stellt )

In der Gruft selbst sieht es ziemlich merkwürdig, an manchen Stellen sogar recht gruselig, aus.

Wozu diese Guft da ist weiss ich nicht, vielleicht sollte das mal eine Instanz werden, die im Laufe des Programmier-Team-Wechsels nie fetig gestellt wurde. 
Man weiss es nicht genau ...


----------



## Kamar (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mit meinen Hexer in den letzen Tagen mal Ingi hochgeskillt für die Racketenstiefel für die Exploits wo man nur damit hinkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soeben wollte ich mal um zu testen von Tanaris in den krater von Un'Goro springen, alerdings kam einfach garnichts bis auf das drehen danach. vorher ging es allerdings in dalaran. kann es sein das es gepatcht wurde das sie nichtmehr gehen wenn man einen Slowfall buff hat?

Edit: Habe vergessen dabei zu laufen >.< Diesen Post einfach ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (20. Juni 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> war gestern mal auf erkundungstour mit meinem schami (fernsicht ftw). hab paar ineteressante sachen bei hyal gefunden....
> 
> erstma: des flugzeug, leider ohne gnom, den konnt ich nich finden^^
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...qzFb4kCHw7W.jpg



flugzeug kenn ich nicht - alles andere ist im süden von winterspring m.e. einfach errreichbar


----------



## Ardir (25. Juni 2009)

Ich habe eine video in Youtube gefunden in dem das No men's land endeckt wird die insel befindet sich neben den neuen bg (video spielt aufn ptr). 

Hier der Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohm1nyf5gts

Ich frage mich wozu dieses Land mal wird oder ob es garnichts wird, denn es sieht schon ziemlich komisch aus besonders am ende die stelle sieht fast genauso aus wie der Hafen des ansturms.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (25. Juni 2009)

So , ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier schonmal war aber mich würde es interessieren für was dieses Tor gut ist.


----------



## Strappleberry (25. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> xD, mir fällt atm garnix ein was man machen könnte :> ich will zu diesem turm in azshara aber ich habe keine ahnung wo der ist ..


Meinst du eventuell den Turm am Bärenkopf? o:  Der ist für ne magierquest  unten an den hängen steht ein Blutelf der einen hochportet :X


----------



## dudu man (25. Juni 2009)

richtig doff finde ich das es sachen wie das sw ding gibt wo meines wissens nie wer war und wrascheinlich nicht ma ein gm rein kommt zum dürfte das net leicht sein


----------



## Fubii (25. Juni 2009)

Mhh irgendwie verstehe ich deinen Satz nicht, aber ich denke du meinst das Ding was wie ein Instanz eingag aus sieht und wo ein Gitter vor ist


----------



## Kleinkind01 (26. Juni 2009)

ja sind halt wahrscheinlich platzhalter und wenn da nichts mehr kommt...


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. Juni 2009)

dudu schrieb:


> richtig doff finde ich das es sachen wie das sw ding gibt wo meines wissens nie wer war und wrascheinlich nicht ma ein gm rein kommt zum dürfte das net leicht sein



Ich war da mal drinne, auf nem privatserver als Gm, die inni funktioniert auch, aber da is nix anderes als das echte verließ, nur halt ohne mobs


----------



## Alisamixi (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist wieder was anderes wildrazor, er meint das PORTAL mit Gitter. nicht das ding in der mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (9. Juli 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Das ist wieder was anderes wildrazor, er meint das PORTAL mit Gitter. nicht das ding in der mitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da kommt man immer noch hinter also das Portal mit dem Gitter. In dem Verlies in der Mitte auf der Insel war ich auch schon das geht aber seit walljumpfix nicht mehr


----------



## kid666 (12. Juli 2009)

Also, lasst uns mal zusammenfassen, was mit Patch 3.1.x noch geht (Auf live servern)

Unter Sturmwind - Funzt noch!
Luftfeld IF - Funzt noch!
Old IF - Funzt noch!
Trolldorf - Funzt noch!
Das haus am küstenrand von Dun Morogh - Funzt noch!
Auf SW (Tor von SW) Funzt noch!
DIe vermutliche GM Insel in Tanaris - Funzt noch!
Auf die Laterne vorm AH in SW - Funzt noch!
Auf den höchsten punkt in WoW - Funzt noch!
Kuppel von Dalaran (Alterac) Funzt noch!
Smiliy unter Karazhan (mit hilfe des loches) - Funzt noch!

----------------------------------------------------------------

Die Crypte von Karazhan - Funzt vermutlich nicht mehr! (mit fear, cheap, Blinzenl hat es nicht geklappt)
Auf die Kathedrale von SW - Funzt nimmer!
Den geheimgang in der Kathedrale von SW - Funt nimmer! (zumindest hab ichs versucht aber bestimmt falsch xD)

---------------------------------------------------------------


Also, wenn ihr noch gute orte kennt die sehenswert sind, postet es mal bitte und dann geht es weiter mit dem entdecken, vielleicht gibt es in nordend ja auch noch was tolles xD


----------



## Terw (12. Juli 2009)

Ne frage wie kam man nochmal zum Flugplatz bei Ironforge ich hab das total vergessen ><. Früher hab ich es selber geschfafft >>.


----------



## Naho (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Leztens einen Geheimgang entdeckt, am Friedhof von Rabenflucht. 
Jedoch fürht dieser nur zu einem anderen Ausgang ~.~


----------



## Ellesime (12. Juli 2009)

Die vermutliche GM Insel in Tanaris ist wahrscheinlich genau die die du im Zuge der AQ Toröffnungsquest aufsuchen musst.Im Normalfall ist diese Insel nur schwer zu erreichen aber im Verlaufe der Questreihe bekommt man von der verliebten Naga einen Schnellschwimmbuff durch den man die Insel schliesslich ohne grosse Probleme erreicht.


----------



## pnxdome (12. Juli 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich war da mal drinne, auf nem privatserver als Gm, die inni funktioniert auch, aber da is nix anderes als das echte verließ, nur halt ohne mobs


Das liegt wohl daran, dass der Area-Trigger mit der Map-Id vom Verlies zusammengeknüpft wurde )

Bei Privat-Servern is so manches möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Diese Katakomben besitzen aber in der Tat eine eigene Map. Müsst ihr mal mit dem Map-Viewer durch schaun, sieht ähnlich aus wie das Verlies, ist nur noch verzweigter. Auf dem Boden sind manchmal so Gitter, die gabs im Verlies nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plopp123 (12. Juli 2009)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Die vermutliche GM Insel in Tanaris ist wahrscheinlich genau die die du im Zuge der AQ Toröffnungsquest aufsuchen musst.Im Normalfall ist diese Insel nur schwer zu erreichen aber im Verlaufe der Questreihe bekommt man von der verliebten Naga einen Schnellschwimmbuff durch den man die Insel schliesslich ohne grosse Probleme erreicht.



Das halt ich mal für ein ganz großes Gerücht.
Auf dieser Insel war ich selbst schonmal, mitlerweile stehen da glaub ich schon ein paar low-lvl-mobs rum.
Wenn du bei youtube GM_Insel WoW oder sowas eingibts kommen Videos von Spieler die mit mehr oder weniger erlaubten HIlfsmitteln diese Insel erreicht haben.
Und diese ist ganz anders.
Und außerdem: wenn du Blizzard wärst, würdest du den Geheimsten der Geheimen Orte erreichbar machen?!


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (12. Juli 2009)

plopp123 schrieb:


> Das halt ich mal für ein ganz großes Gerücht.
> Auf dieser Insel war ich selbst schonmal, mitlerweile stehen da glaub ich schon ein paar low-lvl-mobs rum.
> Wenn du bei youtube GM_Insel WoW oder sowas eingibts kommen Videos von Spieler die mit mehr oder weniger erlaubten HIlfsmitteln diese Insel erreicht haben.
> Und diese ist ganz anders.
> Und außerdem: wenn du Blizzard wärst, würdest du den Geheimsten der Geheimen Orte erreichbar machen?!




Das ist wirklich eine Insel die mit einer Quest zusammenhängt...
nix GM insel

hab die quest gemacht kann sogar video posten habs aufgenommen ^^


----------



## Ellesime (12. Juli 2009)

Deswegen habe ich ja auch die gleiche Formulierung gewählt wie jemand weiter oben,nämlich "vermutliche GM Insel"
Das das keine GM Insel ist,dürfte spätestens mit der AQ Toröffnungsquest klar geworden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine richtige GM Insel,und das ist vermutlich die auf die du dich beziehst plopp123,befand sich ursprünglich weit draussen im Meer im Nordwesten von Kalimdor und war so gut wie garnicht zu erreichen.Es gab ein paar Spezialisten die es trotzdem geschafft haben aber auch das nur mit extremen Klimmzügen im übertragenen Sinne.
Das ist der Stand der Dinge so wie es mir bekannt ist.


----------



## MACerle (12. Juli 2009)

Phantax_ZdC schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine Insel die mit einer Quest zusammenhängt...
> nix GM insel
> 
> hab die quest gemacht kann sogar video posten habs aufgenommen ^^



Posten bitte!!^^

Ach ja und ich glaub der GM zufluchtsort ist der Smaragdgrüne Traum. Ein Freund von mir war auch mal GM auf einem Privatserver. Dort waren alle GM im Smaragdgrünen Traum


----------



## Otama (12. Juli 2009)

plopp123 schrieb:


> Das halt ich mal für ein ganz großes Gerücht.
> Auf dieser Insel war ich selbst schonmal, mitlerweile stehen da glaub ich schon ein paar low-lvl-mobs rum.
> Wenn du bei youtube GM_Insel WoW oder sowas eingibts kommen Videos von Spieler die mit mehr oder weniger erlaubten HIlfsmitteln diese Insel erreicht haben.
> Und diese ist ganz anders.
> Und außerdem: wenn du Blizzard wärst, würdest du den Geheimsten der Geheimen Orte erreichbar machen?!



wieso glauben das alle? die insel gehört zu der aq pre die is nich der geheimste ort in wow und die gm insel ist sie erst recht nicht



MACerle schrieb:


> Posten bitte!!^^
> 
> Ach ja und ich glaub der GM zufluchtsort ist der Smaragdgrüne Traum. Ein Freund von mir war auch mal GM auf einem Privatserver. Dort waren alle GM im Smaragdgrünen Traum



was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? nur weil dein kumpel auf nem privatserver war und da alle im smaragdgrünen traum waren heißt es nich das sich gleich alle gms auf den offiziellen servern da treffen.
die gms haben genug damit zu tun tickets zu beantworten und denen bleibt nich wirklich zeit im mittagspause im smaragdgrünen traum zu machen


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> wieso glauben das alle? die insel gehört zu der aq pre die is nich der geheimste ort in wow und die gm insel ist sie erst recht nicht


bei youtube geht es aber um die echte gm insel, befindet sich angeblich nordwestlich von teldrassil und ist instanziert


----------



## Otama (12. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei youtube geht es aber um die echte gm insel, befindet sich angeblich nordwestlich von teldrassil und ist instanziert



ja das is die richtige insel aber eben ging es um die im süden von tanaris früher konnte man mal auf die richtige gm insel aber jetzt gehts nichmehr weil die inzwischen soweit ich weiß auf einer eigenen map ist genau wie kalimdor und die östlichen königreiche, wenn man versuchen würde rüber zu schwimmen und die erschöpfung überleben würde käme man nur zu einer unsichtbaren mauer


----------



## retschi (12. Juli 2009)

HYJAL!
auch noch ganz großes geheimnis xD
man konnte ja vor tbc sogar hin (kleiner bug musste man über steine und so springen)!!
weltenbaum steht und sogar sone geile absperrung xDD


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> ja das is die richtige insel aber eben ging es um die im süden von tanaris früher konnte man mal auf die richtige gm insel aber jetzt gehts nichmehr weil die inzwischen soweit ich weiß auf einer eigenen map ist genau wie kalimdor und die östlichen königreiche, wenn man versuchen würde rüber zu schwimmen und die erschöpfung überleben würde käme man nur zu einer unsichtbaren mauer


naja weniger eine unsichtbare mauer, 1/2 des seeweges existiert garnicht, das meer hat ein ende


----------



## Rhokan (12. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei youtube geht es aber um die echte gm insel, befindet sich angeblich nordwestlich von teldrassil und ist instanziert



Instanziert ist sie afaik nicht. Im Map Viewer kann man sie zumindest angucken (bzw konnte, ich finde nämlich keine funktionierende Version mehr).
Das mit westlich von Teldrassil stimmt. Aber dazwischen ist nicht überall Wasser sondern der größte Teil ist absolut nichts. Es gibt also keinen Weg es zu dieser Insel zu schaffen ohne unerlaubte Software


----------



## lordtheseiko (12. Juli 2009)

> Sturmwind Schatzkammer
> Diese "Instanz" oder dieses Gebäude steht im Wasser in Stormwind und das Tor ist verschlossen, bewacht von 2 Wachen.
> 
> ob dies nun ursprünglich auch als Instanz geplant war ist natürlich nicht bekannt, aber Platz für Spekulationen bleibt ja bekanntlich immer smile.gif
> Es gab auchmal einen Bugg, sodass man als man das Tor berührt hat dieses Fenster erschien, aber danach nichts weiter.



Fahr mit deinem Chopper und nem Beifaherer / Mammut für 20k gold eght auch dahin und der beifahrer soll absteigen! Dann komtm man da rein, geht übrigens auch mit Oldironforge! Ich hab ein Video zu : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSWwKWmqo2Y


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (12. Juli 2009)

Kalimdor und Östliches Königreich sind ja auch instanzierte maps


----------



## pnxdome (12. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei youtube geht es aber um die echte gm insel **Abgehackt**


Spätestens da hörts auf ).

Privat-Server UNGLEICH Normaler Server
( Realm )


GMs auf einem Privat-Server UNGLEICH Normale GMs

Diese dumme Insel ist nur eine nutzlose Map in eueren MPQs und hat NULL Bedeutung.

Die Game-Master müssen vermutlich nicht einmal online sein um irgenwelche dummen Tickets zu beantworten.

Die haben ne Konsole, bzw. Einblick in Logs, bzw. Einblick in die Datenbank. 

Erst wenn es nötig wird, mit Monstern oder co. zu interagieren kann es nötig werden, sich einzuloggen.


[edit]



> Instanziert ist sie afaik nicht.



Soweit ich weiß, hat Blizzard diese Insel nach diversen Map-Hacks vollkommen instanziert, um sie unereichbar zu machen.

Und dass sie im Map-Viewer anschaubar war hat nichts damit zu tun, ob sie instanziert ist oder nicht.

Wäre sie NICHT instanziert, würde sie westlich von Teldrassil an Kalimdor anhängen - Tut sie aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

Kennt ihr den ort wenn mann Bärengestalt lernt den ort und nach ruth theran fliegt ,dann sind da so trolle die tanzen in nem tal ...da gibt es einen weg hin der sehr schwer ist überwinterquell


----------



## kid666 (12. Juli 2009)

kollege und ich versuchen grade in winterquell nach mount hyjal hochzukommen.... hab nen video gesehen wo es mit patch 3.1.3 noch geht....
kann sein, dass es mim warri drohruf ned geht, denn der dk bewegte sich keinen meter von der stelle, bin nun mit meiner shadow tante unterwegs^^


----------



## Mograin (12. Juli 2009)

es gibt wa seltenes und geheimes was fast keiner weiß in Sturmwind git es eine kanalbestie


----------



## boonfish (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Was machen GMs auf einer "GM Insel". (Falls es diese gibt) ??


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (12. Juli 2009)

Das ist bekannt. Sie lag mir bereits Dreimal zu Füßen. Sie ist LvL 50 mit 11700 Leben.


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Mograin schrieb:


> es gibt wa seltenes und geheimes was fast keiner weiß in Sturmwind git es eine kanalbestie


in etwa so selten wie jeder rar mob...
naja, hab den guten leider in letzter zeit kaum noch gesehen


----------



## Cotraxis (12. Juli 2009)

der weg nach mount hyjal is dicht gemacht worden...

genauso der weg auf die kathedrale von sw... in die instanz kommt man auch net mehr rein....


----------



## kid666 (12. Juli 2009)

Also man kommt noch nach hyjal hinein!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aNCIu1R8Bs

Und ich hab mal nen weg getestet, der ist zwar relativ kompliziert aber machbar!!!
Laut map und minimap war ich in Hyjal!
Prob war nur, mich trennte noch ein kleiner schneehügel wo ich mim mamut raufgekommen bin, aber in dem moment die maus zuweit bewegt hatte und runterviel -.-' aber es ist möglich!


----------



## Þunraz (13. Juli 2009)

Da wär zum Beispiel Gilneas.
Oder Mount Hyjal (nicht HDZ), ja es gibt YouTube Videos wo jemand durch einen Bug dorthin gelangt ist aber tun kann man dort nichts.
Außerdem ist er auch nicht richtig auf der Karte.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## kid666 (13. Juli 2009)

Nochwas entdeckt!!!!!!
In winterquell bei ca 50 - 49  gibt es ne höhle, geht ihr dort rein, bis ans ende und lauft dort die wand rechts herum bekommmt man die meldung, dass man "Hyjal" entdeckt hat, zudem wird man weggeportet, wohin verrate ich euch jedoch nicht, findet es selbst ehraus xD


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bin eine Entdeckung an sich aber ihr müsst mal in Dalaran einfach Blind irgendwo hinfliegen und schaun wo ihr abgemountet werdet is witzig^^


----------



## Þunraz (13. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand wie man IN das Riesenaquarium kommt welches sich in der Tiefenbahn befindet?
Das würde ich gerne mal erfahren.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## mimoun (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal ne kleine frage an euch Abenteurern....Ähm ehhh Ja habt ihr mal den Mahlstrom von innen gesehen?Würd mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (13. Juli 2009)

@kronas - hast mein mitgefühl, dich hier mit weniger verstärkung gegen so manch
sehr übles falschwissen rumzuschlagen ;-)

@lordtheseiko - das mit dem chopper war mal, wurde aber durch das entfernen der absteiganimation
indirekt gefixt (schade, war wirklich net und zwar nicht nur wegen dem exploren sondern wie der
ständer ausfuhr um den chopper zu stützen) - hatte mal in wirklichkeit so einen chopper gesehen,
der fahrer musste nie an der ampel den fuß auf die straße setzen, da der ständer fast genauso
ausfuhr und beim losfahren wieder eingezogen wurde.

@dirko - was soll daran schwer sein? Einen schon fast deutlich zu sehenden weg hochlaufen, sich einen
weg weiter nach westen zu suchen und dann runterfallen/springen und selbst wenn man stirbt - kann man 
als geist den weg wiederholen und sich unten wiederbeleben - schlimmstenfalls musst dich 2mal wieder-
beleben  trolldorf ist wirklich eins der einfachsten und es gibt genug videos für die, die sich nicht die
mühe machen wollen den weg selbst zu finden.

@kidd - ja der letzte hügel ist seit dem walljumpnerf wirklich etwas knifflig aber mit etwas glück und
gewusst wie zu schaffen - aber bevor die die hyjalanzeige besuchst und weggeportet wirst - besuch
vorher sargath bei dem fliegenden roten rubin - ist etwas nordwestlich vom berg, aber in der gleichen ebene.

ach ja das video zeigt wieder recht schön, wie sehr exploren die gemeinschaftsarbeit fördern kann um ein
ziel zu erreichen und es ist echt eine lustige idee mit der abgeschnittenen internetverbindung ;-)

das mit der einen höhle wurde schon einige seiten vorher gepostet

@punraz, das mit dem unterwasserbereich in der tiefenbahn wurde sogar schon vor meiner wow-zeit
gefixt. gab da mal so 2-3 stellen die nicht so ganz undurchlässig waren

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Gierdre (14. Juli 2009)

Also, ich hab mich mühsam durch die ersten 46 Seiten dieses Threads gelesen und fand alles super interessant.

Allerdings hab ich zumindest auf diesen 46 Seiten nichts zum "Zwilichtshain" im Dämmerwald gefunden.
War jetzt lange nicht mehr da. Steht da noch der Weltenboss? Und wozu ist der gut? Droppt der irgendwas?

Auf der Suche nach der Antwort, bin ich auf diesen alten Eintrag gestoßen: http://www.gamersliving.com/wowblog/2005/0...zwielichtshain/

Wie ist die Hintergundgeschichte? Und war von Euch mal Jemand hinter dem Tor?


----------



## Jejanim (14. Juli 2009)

Der Zwielichtshain ist einer von einigen weiteren Plätzen in ganz Azeroth die Alptraumdrauchen beherbergen.

Die Portale sind Wege in den Smaragdgrünen Traum, daraus entstammen die Drachen davor und ja, die gibt es noch. Sind halt für lv 60 ausgelegt und droppen dementsprechend auch nur lv 60 Epics.

Bei Interesse schau mal auf WOW-Wiki: Nightmare Dragons vorbei.


----------



## SirCotare (14. Juli 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich mühsam durch die ersten 46 Seiten dieses Threads gelesen und fand alles super interessant.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich zumindest auf diesen 46 Seiten nichts zum "Zwilichtshain" im Dämmerwald gefunden.
> War jetzt lange nicht mehr da. Steht da noch der Weltenboss? Und wozu ist der gut? Droppt der irgendwas?
> ...



Ja, die Drachen gibts immer noch. Ysondre, Lethon, Smarris und Taerar. Kannst dir ja die Loottabellen raussuchen. Stammt eben noch aus der guten alten 60er Zeit.

Zur Geschichte kannst ja mal hier lesen: Der smaragdgrüne Traum


----------



## Abrox (14. Juli 2009)

Der Weltboss (sowie die anderen Weltboss Drachen) befinden sich an diesen Portalen.

Diese Drachen gehören zum grünen Drachenaspekt, Ysera. Ysera ist die Beschützerin des Smaragdgrünen Traums und was du dort siehst schein ein portal zu diesem zu sein.

Ysera und ihr Schwarm sind friedlich. Allerdings sind die Weltbosse wie Ysondre oder Smariss aggressiv. Man munkelt das sich einer der "Drei" im Smaragdgrünen Traum aufhält. Andere sagen das sich Deathwing dort aufhält. Fest steht jedenfalls, dass dieses Phenomän der "Smaragdgrüne Alptraum" genannt wird und Geschöpfe in den Wahnsinn treibt. So auch diese Traumwächter.

Hinter das Tor kann man, allerdings ist dort nur eine Wand.
Die Drachen selbst (4 oder 5) sind alte 60er Weltbosse und droppen dementsprechend auch Items für Stufe 60.

Hoffe ich konnte dir da helfen.


----------



## Manconi (14. Juli 2009)

> [
> 
> Hinter das Tor kann man, allerdings ist dort nur eine Wand.


wieso eigentlich?habe das nie verstanden ^^


----------



## Abrox (14. Juli 2009)

Das Tor ist ja eigentlich ein Portal. 

Wenn der Weltboss da ist ist er ja quasi aus dem Portal getreten.

Da der Ort hinter dem Portal noch nicht existent ist (zu 90% der Smaragdgrüne Traum) kann man auch nicht da durch.


----------



## Gierdre (14. Juli 2009)

Danke, für die schnellen Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, dass es keinen Erfolg für das Legen dieser Bosse gibt. Da würde sich vielleicht mal wieder Leute in diese Regionen aufmachen. Obwohl - für die 60iger Schlachzüge findet man auch kaum Laute...


----------



## timinatorxx (14. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen



-.- dieser drache ist nich ?? er is lvl 55+


----------



## Logie (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn man low ist sieht es so aus das er lvl ?? ist^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. Juli 2009)

Schade das sie sovieles geändert haben auf entdeckung zu gehen macht mir keinen Spass mehr ist selten ein erfolgserlebnis 


Ach tip geht mal nach Grim Batol u stellt die Musik aus u hört mal genau hin


----------



## Gierdre (14. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ach tip geht mal nach Grim Batol u stellt die Musik aus u hört mal genau hin



Machs nicht so spannend. Was hört man dann da?


----------



## Imperator22 (14. Juli 2009)

würd mich auch interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Logie (14. Juli 2009)

Hat wer das schon gemacht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich steh gerade dort, und es kommt nur Froschgequake, wehe du hast uns verarscht^^

Naja, bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mal wieder den "HELP"-Schriftzug angeguckt. Und gesehen das neben dem Tor von Grim Batol germanische Runen in den Wänden sind... ob die was sinnvolles ergeben?


----------



## Abrox (14. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Und gesehen das neben dem Tor von Grim Batol germanische Runen in den Wänden sind... ob die was sinnvolles ergeben?



Eventuell. Im Anarchy Online Forum gab es mal einen Thread in dem man versucht hat die Xan Runen zu entziffern. War mehr oder weniger interessant was heraus gekommen ist.


----------



## Arnorns (14. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Also ich steh gerade dort, und es kommt nur Froschgequake, wehe du hast uns verarscht^^
> 
> Naja, bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mal wieder den "HELP"-Schriftzug angeguckt. Und gesehen das neben dem Tor von Grim Batol germanische Runen in den Wänden sind... ob die was sinnvolles ergeben?




kannst du eventuell mal nen screenshot reinstellen? dann könnte ich mich mal ans entziffern machen, und falls es germanisch sein sollte könnte ich soager eventuell etwas übersetzen

mfg


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. Juli 2009)

Ab u an hört man Gekreische aus Grim Batol hab da den Drachen die schuppen runtergezogen als mein Musikplayer nicht funktionierte u nur die Umgebungsgeräusche gehört habe ist es mir aufgefallen.

Aber es war schon ziemlich Spät


----------



## Yoh (14. Juli 2009)

Willst damit sagen, dass du vil nur Haluzinationen hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Rhokan (14. Juli 2009)

> kannst du eventuell mal nen screenshot reinstellen? dann könnte ich mich mal ans entziffern machen, und falls es germanisch sein sollte könnte ich soager eventuell etwas übersetzen
> 
> mfg



klar, hab welche, bin aber atm im raid, ich editier sie dann hier rein


----------



## Vercár (14. Juli 2009)

> *Sturmwind Schatzkammer*
> Diese "Instanz" oder dieses Gebäude steht im Wasser in Stormwind und das Tor ist verschlossen, bewacht von 2 Wachen.
> 
> 
> ...



Laut Blizzard sollte dies das "Verlies" werden aber da sie keine Verwendung mehr dazu hatten liesen sie es leer, und ja darin sieht es exakt genau so aus wie im richtigen Verlies. Dh. copy and past @blizz.


----------



## René93 (14. Juli 2009)

Dreamforce schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat die Instance zwischen dem Handelsdistrikt und Altstadt mit WotLk zu tuhen? Vielleicht trifft man da auf Arthas, der dan abhaut und man muß ihm nach Nordend folgen?



eher weniger, da arthas in eiskrone ist und auch noch nie einen grund hatte, nach stormwind zu gehen. und nach northrend folgen wäre uch ziemlich unlogisch weil die östlichen königreiche und nordend instanziert sind.


----------



## abc666 (14. Juli 2009)

Hab das Gefühl das hier manche nicht auf das Datum gucken wann das Thema aufgemacht wurde 13.01.2008, 07:31 

Das war Anfang 2008 nur zu info xD

Also braucht ihr nicht die sachen vom Anfang kopieren und was dazu schreiben was vor Wotlk noch derbe Spekulation war.


----------



## Elitist 10 (14. Juli 2009)

Mich intereziert ja was sich hinter dem riesigem Tor im Silberwald befindet. Weiß jemand etwas darüber? Mir worde mal erzählt das sich dahinter ein Königreich befindet das mit dem Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz nichts zu tun haben wollte und deshalb das Tor gebaut haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Juli 2009)

Elitist schrieb:


> Mich intereziert ja was sich hinter dem riesigem Tor im Silberwald befindet. Weiß jemand etwas darüber? Mir worde mal erzählt das sich dahinter ein Königreich befindet das mit dem Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz nichts zu tun haben wollte und deshalb das Tor gebaut haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dahinter liegt das Königreich Gilneas. Bei der Invasion der Geisel hat es sich abgeschottet weil es nichts damit zu tun haben wollte. ( kann auch schon beim Zweiten Krieg passiert sein, weiß es grade nicht 100%tig)

Edit: k war während des zweiten Krieges.


----------



## SirCotare (14. Juli 2009)

Elitist schrieb:


> Mich intereziert ja was sich hinter dem riesigem Tor im Silberwald befindet. Weiß jemand etwas darüber? Mir worde mal erzählt das sich dahinter ein Königreich befindet das mit dem Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz nichts zu tun haben wollte und deshalb das Tor gebaut haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist Gilneas


----------



## Dexter2000 (14. Juli 2009)

gilneas hat seine tore zugemacht wegen der seuche (Die Geißel) aber ob die da noch leben ist ne andere frage nix wegen horde.


----------



## Yoh (14. Juli 2009)

Gab es nicht auch so ein Tor (aus Holz so wei ich weiß) im Startgebiet der Blutelfen? Bzw dort wo die Haupstadt irgendwo in der nähe. War glaub ein instanz tor zu sehen. Weiß da jemand was drüber?


----------



## kid666 (15. Juli 2009)

Also, ich war gestern mal in der schatzkammer und muss sagen, mit einem chopper oder einem mamut für 3 kommt man durch, man geht rnter und die ersten 3 meter sind wie im verließ, jedoch ohne mobs!
Fakt ist, dass es 3 ausgänge gibt und jeder fürht unter sw!

Hab nochmal paar sachen getestet bzw. erkundet:

Uldum (Cheep/Fear) - Gefixed!
Hyjal reingekommen (Ohne no mans land debuff) jedoch war dort ne mauer und als Priesterin keine chance =/
Wenn man auf dem weg zum flugfeld ist, sollte man mal richtung sumpfland schauen, dort findet man einen bauernhof mit nem feld und wachen,
dort gibt es ein haus welches verscüttet scheint (der eingang) jedoch vie Blinzeln und cheep erreichbar, es ist NUR ein raum!
Dort gibt es jedoch einen gebirgspass der ins nichts fürht, wenn man runterspringt und stirbt und sich mal weiterfallen lässt kommt man bis karazhan und dann
ladebildschirm (im richtigen winkel ist es möglich nach Old IF zu gelangen)
Wenn man an der küste Tanaris entlängst reitet bzw. schwimmt (bis man um silitus rum ist mit mount dauert es irgendwie um die 40 minuten oO)
Ist dort ein bauernhof zu finden sowie eine höhle <.<
Wenn man über die brennende steppe geht und dort dann bissle was richtung nordheinthal reitet richtung des drachen und dann am wasserfall weiter reitet, sieht man genau wo das wasser aufhört, also wie es programmiert ist^^

Hab auch mal auf einen pserver geloggt und mal dort versucht bissle was zu exploren, da dort die chance durch bugusing erfolg zu haben, jedoch ohne GM Account gleiche gefixe wie auf den live servern^^

wenn jemand mal nen pserve rhat auf patch 3.1.3 und mir und nem kollegen mal nen gm account anlegen würde für ca 14 std (jenachdem wie wir zeit haben) würde ich da gerne mal exploren...
Emerald dream, gm Island, maelstrom, das Ganze Old IF!
Hab mal beim erstellen von datein gesehen, dass es noch recht viele nicht geöffnete instanzen gibt und gebiete <.<

so ist die Instanz emerald dream vorhanden, jedoch noch nicht zugänglich genau wie das gebiet (es ist vorhanden!)
WIe angenommen gibt es 3 ausflugsziele für GM's
- Ziehmlichweit hinter darnassus 
- Maelstrom
- Mount Hyjal

Was mich interessiert ist folgendes,
ich hab vor ein paar tagen nen screen gesehen, wo ein gnom auf einem stuhl in mitten eines viereckigen raumes sitzt, der die optik eines kästchenblocks besitzt, der gnom sagte "Ziehmlich komischer raum"... existiert dieser raum noch? wie kommt man dorthin oder gefixed?

ALSO AN DIE PServer Besitzer, lasst mich exploren!!!!^^
Sollte ich nochwas findne bzw wege und mittel finden reinzugelangen werde ich es sofort posten


----------



## Hendrixlol (15. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel schon seit 4 Monaten kein WoW mehr aber diesen Thread verfolge ich trotzdem.
Wurd schon genannt aber ihr solltet mal vom Hordendrof im Hinterland nach Süden schwimmen.
Auf Höhe des Arathihochlandes findet man dann ein Haus mit nem kleinen Feld in dem ein Zwerg wohnt.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Hendrixlol schrieb:


> Ich spiel schon seit 4 Monaten kein WoW mehr aber diesen Thread verfolge ich trotzdem.
> Wurd schon genannt aber ihr solltet mal vom Hordendrof im Hinterland nach Süden schwimmen.
> Auf Höhe des Arathihochlandes findet man dann ein Haus mit nem kleinen Feld in dem ein Zwerg wohnt.



Ja und ? macht der iwas tolles oder sagt der iwas bestimmtes ?...ich mein es gibt viele allein stehende häuser mit irgendein npc drinn...nur geheimnisvoll wirds erst wenn der was ´spannendes sagt ;D


----------



## waldy200 (16. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Ja und ? macht der iwas tolles oder sagt der iwas bestimmtes ?...ich mein es gibt viele allein stehende häuser mit irgendein npc drinn...nur geheimnisvoll wirds erst wenn der was ´spannendes sagt ;D



nein, abc666, du hast diesen thread nicht verstanden. es geht GENAU um solche sachen, wie von hendrix genannt. nur dass eben dieses feld mit zwerg schon sicher 100mal genannt wurde. 

abc666: dieser zwerg muss keinen lambada tanzen oder den neusten taurenwitz erzaehlen, um hier genannt zu werden. es muss ihn nur geben, ohne dass es einen spielerischen sinn oder es einen offiziellen weg dorthin gibt. und eben dann passts in diesen thread


----------



## kid666 (16. Juli 2009)

P.s.
Sollte ich gegen auflagen verstoßen von Buffed doer Blizzard Entertainment EU, bitte eine PM oder Mail schreiben und es wird Gelöscht!


----------



## Gierdre (16. Juli 2009)

Wow, das ist ja spannend!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kid666 (16. Juli 2009)

Da ich so schön zensiert wurde, möchte ich auf meine galerie hinweisen
http://my.buffed.de/user/450222/gallery/view/85904


----------



## Haggelo (16. Juli 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Da ich so schön zensiert wurde, möchte ich auf meine galerie hinweisen
> http://my.buffed.de/user/450222/gallery/view/85904



P-server...


----------



## Lukenwabs (16. Juli 2009)

Lvl 266? *hust*


----------



## Feindflieger (16. Juli 2009)

Egal, aber die Gebiete gibt es trotzdem. bzw das meiste was auf den Screenshots zu sehen ist.


----------



## kid666 (16. Juli 2009)

und deshalb hab ichs gepostet^^

hatte extra viele erklärungen gemacht aber zensiert.. abe rist ja egal^^


----------



## Feindflieger (16. Juli 2009)

Ja  mit P-servern is es so ne sache^^ 

Hier gehts eig. um Zeug was leute auf dem Offi server finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltztrunk (16. Juli 2009)

kommt man überhaupt noch nach old if weil choper wurde ja gefixed und duelle kann man auch nicht mehr in if machen


----------



## kid666 (16. Juli 2009)

war vorgstern auf dem liveserver erst zege wie es welche gemacht haben, der weg ist noch ned gefixed

also hau rein patch 3.2.0 kommt bald, wer weiss, was denn kommt^^


----------



## MOurlOk (16. Juli 2009)

Badomen schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> interessiert mich schon lange, was aus den alten, nocht nicht freigeschalteten, Gebieten wird
> 
> ...


----------



## wowoo (16. Juli 2009)

Hier ein youtubevideo wie man mit patch 3.1.3 nach old if kommt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SViLoKYiX0&feature=fvsr
Hab's mit meinem mage twink getestet, funktioniert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (16. Juli 2009)

@wowoo danke,

das war mal endlich wieder ein sehr sinnvoller beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alte methode und wirklich mal skill angewendet
- nicht so zeugs wie p-server usw...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei, als ich noch spielte war mein krieger immer immun gegen
diesen ruhesteintrick ;-)

gruß

brandolf


nachtrag - an die p-server und sonstigen skillfreien cheater   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaube es gibt bestimmt noch die ein oder anderen foren, in dennen
ihr euch mit lvl 2010 ins letzte wow-pixel-eck porten könnt und auch 
noch anerkennung findet - hier aber seid ihr fehl am platze

danke an den moderator, der beim erhalt diesen wunderbaren explorerthemas
mithilft - ein closed wegen so an schmarrn wäre wirklich schade


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> nachtrag - an die p-server und sonstigen skillfreien cheater
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brandolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs Leider schon zu oft geschrieben aber da 90% unserer P-Server-Helden nicht mal die letzten 5 Seiten gelesen haben wird auch dein Beitrag nach höchtens 10Seiten ignoriert werden.

Naja wenigstens gibts noch ein paar leute die ohne P-Server Exploren können.

Mfg Germane


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte auch noch ne kleine Ecke wo nixist. 

In If ist unter der Königskammer eine Schatzkammer.(WowMap)Des sieht ziemlich geil aus und da sollte man was rein bauen!


----------



## Tilly-Nini (16. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt viele Seiten gelesen, aber nicht all 122 oder wieviele das auch immer waren. Weiß von dem her ob jemand schonmal davon geschrieben hat das man auch unter BT kommt, ich habs mal geschafft keine Ahnung ob es jetzt noch geht, aber ich kann ja irgendwann mal wieder hin und schauen ob es geht und dann mach ich euch mal ein paar nette Screenshots  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (16. Juli 2009)

wowoo schrieb:


> Hier ein youtubevideo wie man mit patch 3.1.3 nach old if kommt:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SViLoKYiX0&feature=fvsr
> Hab's mit meinem mage twink getestet, funktioniert!
> 
> ...



bin mal während nem cityraid durch die große tür im thronsaal gefeart wurden und kam auch nach old if leider geht kein duell mehr in if sonst würde der bug auch ohne cityraid klappen^^


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (16. Juli 2009)

Mir würd da noch die Trollstadt in Dunkelküste einfallen, da geh ich immer hin zum angeln. Man muss nur mal wissenw ie man hinkommt.


----------



## Nortrom141 (16. Juli 2009)

wowoo schrieb:


> Hier ein youtubevideo wie man mit patch 3.1.3 nach old if kommt:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SViLoKYiX0&feature=fvsr
> Hab's mit meinem mage twink getestet, funktioniert!
> 
> ...



hehe danke, gerade ausprobiert, funzt wirklich =)
natürlich mit meinem kollegen Mr_Multikill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bobz--kaly (16. Juli 2009)

Unter den BT bin ich mal mim Mage gekommen.

Einfach mim Flugmount gegen fliegen bis diese Luftwand stopt und an eine der beiden Seiten des Haupttores ( da wo der Verdammniswandler immere vorsteht) runter gleiten lassen.
Da landet man aufen Vorsprung und mountet ab und rennt jetzt gegen die Wand 2,  mal Blinzeln und man ist durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilly-Nini (16. Juli 2009)

Genau muss aber nicht ungebingt mit einem Magier sein. Ein Jäger von mir hat das auch schon einmal geschafft keine Ahnung wie er das genau gemacht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ist aber echt sehr interessant da unten muss man schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (16. Juli 2009)

äehm.. wegen dem "neuen weg" um zum if flugplatz zu kommen.. bei mir geh es immerrnoch auf die altmodische art!


----------



## Kamar (16. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> äehm.. wegen dem "neuen weg" um zum if flugplatz zu kommen.. bei mir geh es immerrnoch auf die altmodische art!



Weil der allte ebenfalls noch geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NUr ein wenig schwerer, bei mir dauerts manchmal 20 Minuten bis ich an dem Vorsprung hoch komme QQ


----------



## Tilly-Nini (16. Juli 2009)

Nehmt einen DK mit der aufjedenfall auf den Vorsprung kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann ein Duell machen Zack seit ihr oben, aber den muss man erstmal finden der auf Anhieb da hoch kommt. Aber nach einer bestimmten Zeit hat man da auch den Dreh raus wie es geht, als ich da das erste mal oben war hab ich bestimmt eine Stunde gebraucht um auf den Vorsprung zu kommen.


----------



## Unfaith (16. Juli 2009)

hm ich habe früher auch manchmal 20 min gedauert.. gestern hatte ich glück hat gerade mal 2 min gedauert

ist eigentlich ganz einfach wenn man das öfters macht


----------



## Tilly-Nini (16. Juli 2009)

Gibt auch einen anderen guten Trick wie man in das alte IF kommt, man braucht einfach nur jemanden mit der Chopper und ZACK ist man durch eine bestimmte Lücke unten durch. Das erfordert auch ein bisschen Geduld, aber es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (16. Juli 2009)

Tilly-Nini schrieb:


> Gibt auch einen anderen guten Trick wie man in das alte IF kommt, man braucht einfach nur jemanden mit der Chopper und ZACK ist man durch eine bestimmte Lücke unten durch. Das erfordert auch ein bisschen Geduld, aber es geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wurde doch glaub gefixt oder?

-----------

Andere Frage: Kennt jemand diesen "Eingang" beim IF-Flughafen der durch eine Textur versperrt wird und weiß wie man da durch kommt?


----------



## wowoo (16. Juli 2009)

@Tilly-Nini
Mit dem Copper/Mammut steigt man seit 3.1 normal wie bei jedem anderen Mount ab..


----------



## RouV3n (16. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wurde doch glaub gefixt oder?
> 
> -----------
> 
> Andere Frage: Kennt jemand diesen "Eingang" beim IF-Flughafen der durch eine Textur versperrt wird und weiß wie man da durch kommt?



Hmm also mit Mage nie geschafft dadurch zu kommen, es geh nur wenn du als Jäger Augen des Wildtiers machst...
Tipp: Wenn dein Pet dann noch Sprinten hat ganz am Ende wo es ins Nichts geht machste Sprinten an und Springst dann mit dem Pet so weit wie möglich, dann kommste in die Alte Tiefenbahn von Ironforge...Viel Erfolg, Screen folgt.

EDIT (Screens) Leider kann ich keine hochladen da der Speicher hier noch nichtmal für einen Screen reicht und wenn ich es von anderen Websites hochladen will sagt der mir dass das kein gültiges Format sei...werde daraus nicht schlau.

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (17. Juli 2009)

wowoo schrieb:


> @Tilly-Nini
> Mit dem Copper/Mammut steigt man seit 3.1 normal wie bei jedem anderen Mount ab..



Also wenn du schnell bist schaffst du es auch mit einem schnellen guten PC deinen Beifahrer wenigstens dareinzubringen^^Vorhin habe ich es wieder gemacht, einfach vor dem Thronsaal aufmounten, schnell reinfahren und 180% drehen so dass der Beifahrer zur Tür gereht ist, dann landet er trotzdem hinter der Tür nach Old Ironforge

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim ausprobieren.

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (17. Juli 2009)

Hey,

Kriegt man den nicht ein bann wen man Old iF besucht?


----------



## wowoo (17. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Kriegt man den nicht ein bann wen man Old iF besucht?



Wenn du nicht im /2 damit angibts sicher nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (17. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Kriegt man den nicht ein bann wen man Old iF besucht?



Es ist generell verboten soweit ich weiß, doch wer will das kontrollieren? Denkste da sitzt nen Gm unsichtbar rum und wartet den ganzen Tag bis jemand darein geht?^^Es sei denn es verpetzt dich einer, das glaube ich allerdings nicht...Zur not würde ich sagen ein Hordi kam nach Ironforge und hat mir dort reingefeart und ich kam nicht mehr raus^^

( Benutzung auf eigene gefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (17. Juli 2009)

wowoo schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht im /2 damit angibts sicher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also kann ich da unbesorgt rein gehen? (wie auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

LG Logie


----------



## wowoo (17. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> Also kann ich da unbesorgt rein gehen? (wie auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja klar, so lange du keine hacks verwendest bekommst du sicher keinen Acc bann


----------



## The-Dragon (17. Juli 2009)

Den Bann würdest du ja wenn dann nicht für den Besuch in Old IF kriegen, sondern für das unerlaubte Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik, das sogenannte exploiten, was in diesem Fall das reinfearen wäre. Da dies hier aber nicht zum Erlangen eines Erfolges oder den Erwerb von Items führt, wird das auch nicht weiter berücksichtigt.

Also keine Sorge, viel Spaß dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (17. Juli 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Den Bann würdest du ja wenn dann nicht für den Besuch in Old IF kriegen, sondern für das unerlaubte Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik, das sogenannte exploiten, was in diesem Fall das reinfearen wäre. Da dies hier aber nicht zum Erlangen eines Erfolges oder den Erwerb von Items führt, wird das auch nicht weiter berücksichtigt.
> 
> Also keine Sorge, viel Spaß dabei
> 
> ...




Danke, ich muss aber erstmal einen Weg finden das hin zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (17. Juli 2009)

Unter Karazhan ist nen Smily ^^ und zwar genau...der hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das ist keine Verarsche!^^ Es stimmt könnt ihr selber mal gucken gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müsst ihr nur einmal drum rum und dort hingehen wo so Schutt liegt direkt am Turm dranne (Hügel).Da ganz nah rangehen und da müsste wenn die das nicht wechgepatcht haben eine kleine Lücke sein durch die ihr entweder mit einem Sprung und mehreren nach unten fallen solltet.


----------



## Al_xander (17. Juli 2009)

wargi schrieb:


> mir is da grad nochwas eingefallen immer wenn ich von moonglade nach darnassus fliege dann is zwischen moonglade und dunkelküste so ein lager mit en haufen trollen drin und die tanzen alle da sieht man zwar einen weg aber ich kann nie erkenn wie man da hoch kommt wer weiß sagst plz ^^



Damit ist "Sturmwind Gewölbe" / "Schatzkammer" gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Papnase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigtl ganz Spannend aber kenn ich schon trozdem ma thx ^^ und gute arbeit 

MfG Al_X

Baum von GreenPeace
Und du ?!​


----------



## kid666 (17. Juli 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Unter Karazhan ist nen Smily ^^ und zwar genau...der hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Geht nicht mit Gnomen! die sind zu groß irgendwie, nachtelfen und menschen passen durch rest ka^^


----------



## Balimba (17. Juli 2009)

Das schrieb:


> *Grim Batol*
> Dies ist eine zwergische (von den Erdenen) Festung auf der Map
> 
> 
> ...




Kenn schon ein paar davon aber trotzdem sehr interssant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde noch sagen Gilneas das ist das Gebiet hinterdem Tor in Silberwald.
Also um genau zu sein  in der Nähe von Burg Schattenfang da wo die worgs sind da bis zum ende vom Silberwald.
Dort waren/sind menschen die mit dem Blutelfen ein Bündnis hatten also was mit den Trollkämpfen zu tuen hat

Mfg
Balimba goes imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (17. Juli 2009)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Damit ist "Sturmwind Gewölbe" / "Schatzkammer" gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hö? Wohl falsches Zitat, was?^^


----------



## Balimba (17. Juli 2009)

Elitist schrieb:


> Mich intereziert ja was sich hinter dem riesigem Tor im Silberwald befindet. Weiß jemand etwas darüber? Mir worde mal erzählt das sich dahinter ein Königreich befindet das mit dem Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz nichts zu tun haben wollte und deshalb das Tor gebaut haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hatten sie auch nicht sie haben lediglich den Blutelfen beim beschützen von Quel'thalas geholfen aber danach sich wieder verfeindet weil die geisel alle getötet hat also Arthas (Dort wurde Sylvanas zur Banshee und so auch könig der Verlassen (Die einzigen die sich von Arthas losgesagt haben d.h. sie sind eigntlich losgelöste Geisel))Danach haben sie dann nix mehr gemacht da gibt auch so ein König weiß aber nicht wie der heißt (sorry).


----------



## Balimba (17. Juli 2009)

Badomen schrieb:


> hier hatte einer nach dem Wal im Silberwald gefragt:
> 
> diesen Ort nennt man *Gilneas*
> es wurde zur Zeit von Arathor gegründet und wird von der Graumähnen (Greymane) Dynastie geführt
> ...





Wurde schon geschafft aber wurde weggepacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich war glaube ich drei mal in Old IF drin
(auch mit paar anderen Spielern in eienr Gruppe xD)
denke man bekommt maximal nen drei Tagesban.

Ging früher sogar ein Duel im Thronsaal an einem bestimmten Ort.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Juli 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Geht nicht mit Gnomen! die sind zu groß irgendwie, nachtelfen und menschen passen durch rest ka^^



mit meinem untoten bin ich dort auch nicht runter gekommen (unter karazhan (smiley)) und wirklich, ich habe es mind. 3 stunden probiert. mit allem drum und drann, andere waffen, nackt... ect.. pp.l

dann habe ich mir ne blutelfe genommen und siehe da, ich war unten. ein oder zwei screens sind in meinem mybuffed profil in der galerie.


----------



## waldy200 (17. Juli 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Unter Karazhan ist nen Smily ^^ und zwar genau...der hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann man auch prima nutzen um ohne schluessel in kara rein zu kommen. einfach zum smily und dann richtung portal laufen. plopp ist man drin.

ps: gnome haben fette hinte***  ^^


----------



## Tilly-Nini (17. Juli 2009)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Also wenn du schnell bist schaffst du es auch mit einem schnellen guten PC deinen Beifahrer wenigstens dareinzubringen^^Vorhin habe ich es wieder gemacht, einfach vor dem Thronsaal aufmounten, schnell reinfahren und 180% drehen so dass der Beifahrer zur Tür gereht ist, dann landet er trotzdem hinter der Tür nach Old Ironforge
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim ausprobieren.
> 
> ...




Genau meinte das als Beifahrer und nicht als Fahrer. Ist zwar etwas mühseelig, aber es geht dennoch. Es gibt halt immer kleine Ecken die doch noch nicht gefixt sind. Siehe IF Airport wieofrt wurde da schon gesagt, dass es gefixt wuden sei und was ist, es kommen immer wieder welche hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## GeratGonzo (17. Juli 2009)

Kleine Frage, glaube das passt hier rein, die Band die jeden abend um 20:00 in der Gaststätte im BRD spielt, ist die neu? Kenne die von früher net.


----------



## Abrox (17. Juli 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, glaube das passt hier rein, die Band die jeden abend um 20:00 in der Gaststätte im BRD spielt, ist die neu? Kenne die von früher net.



Jeden Abend 20.00 Uhr?

Du kannst nen Goblin ansprechen der die Probe startet. (wiederholbar)

Wurde mit dem Braufest eingeführt. Wer den Teleporter vom Event hat der kann sich auch nen langen Weg sparen.


/w Kleriker // Der Mithrilorden - Kann ne Vorstellung geben


----------



## Seacore (17. Juli 2009)

Level 80 ETC spielen da seit dem Braufest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (17. Juli 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Du kannst nen Goblin ansprechen der die Probe startet. (wiederholbar)



Ich hatte den gobo angelabert und der meinte "beuscht unsere show, jeden abend um 8"

thx für fixe antwort, ma testen ob die mir was auf "wunsch" spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (17. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also ich war glaube ich drei mal in Old IF drin
> (auch mit paar anderen Spielern in eienr Gruppe xD)
> denke man bekommt maximal nen drei Tagesban.
> 
> Ging früher sogar ein Duel im Thronsaal an einem bestimmten Ort.



Bann bekommt man sicher nicht, kann aber sein das man von nem GM rausgeportet wird.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. Juli 2009)

hallöchen

also ich habe heute morgen mal um 7:30 in goldhain nach den kindern ausschau gehalten und habe sie auch gefunden nur liefen sie die ganze zeit vor der schmiede / vor dem gasthaus rum.
Ich habe da bis 8:15 gestanden und nix pasierte aber was ich viel grusiliger fand da stehen seit 4 tagen 3 chars rum immer am gleichen platz nicht afk und anhandeln geht auch nicht schon irgendwie komisch.

gruß drago


----------



## Raethor (17. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> hallöchen
> 
> also ich habe heute morgen mal um 7:30 in goldhain nach den kindern ausschau gehalten und habe sie auch gefunden nur liefen sie die ganze zeit vor der schmiede / vor dem gasthaus rum.
> Ich habe da bis 8:15 gestanden und nix pasierte aber was ich viel grusiliger fand da stehen seit 4 tagen 3 chars rum immer am gleichen platz nicht afk und anhandeln geht auch nicht schon irgendwie komisch.
> ...



Das sind die Illuminaten


----------



## Imperator22 (17. Juli 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Das sind die Illuminaten



ein fall für das galileo mystery team und aiman abdallah


mfg


----------



## Dragonchen (17. Juli 2009)

rofl na wenn ihr meint aber dann will ich auch das Mulder und Skully sich das mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. Juli 2009)

also hab gerade nochmal geschaut und die 4 chars stehen noch immer am gleichen platz wenn ihrs nicht glaubt schaut auf rexxar vorbei in goldhain eine vor dem gh und 3 drin


----------



## Imperator22 (17. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> also hab gerade nochmal geschaut und die 4 chars stehen noch immer am gleichen platz wenn ihrs nicht glaubt schaut auf rexxar vorbei in goldhain eine vor dem gh und 3 drin



ist das verboten oder etwas dergleichen?


MfG


----------



## Dragonchen (17. Juli 2009)

anflüstern geht auch nicht


----------



## Imperator22 (17. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> anflüstern geht auch nicht



ich komm mal vorbei

./w mal netoon


mfg


----------



## Maradil (17. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> ist das verboten oder etwas dergleichen?
> 
> 
> MfG



sicher nicht verboten irgendwo rumzustehen, aber ich denke nicht dass er das meint...
vielmehr ist es schon recht merkwürdig dass da chars 4 Tage am selben fleck rumsteh und man nicht mit ihnen interagieren kann


----------



## christian210374 (17. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Typen wird ein Bug sein. Spätestens am nächsten Mittwoch sind die fort.
Bei uns auf Baelgun hat mal einer tagelang in der Luft gehangen. Nach dem Server Neustart war er dann fort.


----------



## Darkraistlin (17. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Kennt jemand diesen "Eingang" beim IF-Flughafen der durch eine Textur versperrt wird und weiß wie man da durch kommt?



Also auf dem Flugplatz kann man sich als Magier mit ein bisschen Geduld und Glück durch alle eigentlich versperrten Wände blinzeln
Gibt aber nichts interessantes zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Turm ist einfach nur ein Raum .. in dem anderen Haus ist die Hauptattraktion ein Kaminfeuer

Durch den Tunnel aber kann man unter Eisenschmiede gelangen:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/v9t-5-jpg.html
(So sieht das andere Ende aus)


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> was ich viel grusiliger fand da stehen seit 4 tagen 3 chars rum immer am gleichen platz nicht afk und anhandeln geht auch nicht schon irgendwie komisch.


Habs gestern zufällig im Handelschat eines anderen Realms mitbekommen. Jemand sagte, dass dort seit dem Vortag ein Char am Tor von SW steht, gleichen "Sympthome" wie von dir beschrieben.
Vielleicht kann jemand auflösen ohne sich in die Welt der Mythen und Legenden zu begeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtheistIV (17. Juli 2009)

gibt es eig. in nordend auch irgendwelche versteckte orte? mir sind bisher keine aufgefallen


----------



## Dragonchen (17. Juli 2009)

also hab mal nach dem smili bei kar geschaut und muß als erstens sagen auch als draenei kommste da nicht durch aber wofür gibbet fernsicht damit kann man bequem unter kara schauen und siehe da der smili ist noch immer da hab auch mal nen screen gemacht[attachment=8301:WoWScrnS...9_121455.jpg]


----------



## kid666 (17. Juli 2009)

Also, des mit den chars ist ein bug,
zu classic zeiten bzw zu beginn von WoW, war es so, dass die chars im gatshaus in blasen waren wenn sie sich ausgeloggt hatten,
Blizzard hat dieses jedoch rausgenommen, da es zuviele wurden und nun gibt es ab und an noch so ein ähnliches specktackel.

kein grund zur sorge des wird bald wieder aufhören, ansonsten mal nen gm anschreiben^^


----------



## Frostbeule16 (17. Juli 2009)

Der Smiley unter Kara war auch sehr geil :3 stimmt


----------



## Nortrom141 (17. Juli 2009)

Hab letztens fast nen bann gekriegt xDDD
weil ich im arathibecken auf das haus gestiegen bin....
am anfang sind ich (und ein dudu der dabei war) immer gestorben, obwohl uns niemand angegriffen hat...
nach ner weile sterben hat uns beide ein GM kontaktiert der meinte das wir statt sterben auf dem dach auch einen Bann haben könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war ziemlich lustig...mehr oder weniger

lg


----------



## Solidussnake (17. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute

Ich hab zufällig beim skillen meines Bergbau skills was komisches in Winterquell gefunden!

Ein eingang zu einer instanz der aber durch eine unsichtbare wand zu is!


[attachment=8304:WoWScrnS...9_101151.jpg]

[attachment=8305:WoWScrnS...9_101205.jpg]


Weiß jemand wo´s da hingeht????


----------



## Savo3 (17. Juli 2009)

Naja also die Gm insel ist unmöglich zu erreichen
Die insel Ist von Wasser umgeben und am ende vom wasser ist nicht´s Leere


----------



## Kamar (18. Juli 2009)

Solidussnake schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Ich hab zufällig beim skillen meines Bergbau skills was komisches in Winterquell gefunden!
> 
> ...



Das ist Hyjal, wo man leider nichtmehr hinkommt durch den No Mans Land Debuff.


----------



## Shurkien (18. Juli 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Das ist Hyjal, wo man leider nichtmehr hinkommt durch den No Mans Land Debuff.



Den man allerdings evaden kann


----------



## Nortrom141 (18. Juli 2009)

wo isn das genau?
also der ini eingang?

haste vllt en screen von der map oder so? ^^


----------



## Feindflieger (18. Juli 2009)

Das is in der Flüsternden Schlucht in Winterspring.

Hab dort letzens auch wieder einen Eingang gefunden. Allerdings sah der anders aus als auf den Screens von der letzen Seite.


----------



## Unfaith (18. Juli 2009)

so ich bin gerade eben wieder in 2 min auf das if luftfeld gekommen, einfach..


----------



## Bader1 (18. Juli 2009)

Hey, in Stratholm am Ende in den Hof von Baron Totenschwur is links ein Inieingang, vor dem ein Gitter is...kann mir pls wer sagen wofür der da is?


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (18. Juli 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hey, in Stratholm am Ende in den Hof von Baron Totenschwur is links ein Inieingang, vor dem ein Gitter is...kann mir pls wer sagen wofür der da is?



Glaube das sollte mal der eingang für Naxxramas (60) werden aber wurde nie eingebaut . Aber genaues weiss ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (19. Juli 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hey, in Stratholm am Ende in den Hof von Baron Totenschwur is links ein Inieingang, vor dem ein Gitter is...kann mir pls wer sagen wofür der da is?



Da sollte mal der Eingang zu Naxxramas hin.
In der Alpha von WoW schwebte sogar die Zitadelle von Naxx in Stratholm 

auf der Seite http://wow.3025-game.de/naxxramas/ findet man bilder udn infos dazu


----------



## Darkfusion (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo habe auch mal was in moonglade (moondlichtung) entdeckt 
und zwar hinter sturmgrimms grabhügel sind 3 höhlen in einer von diesen 
hab ich das gefunden....

[attachment=8354:WoWScrnS...9_220742.jpg]

[attachment=8355:WoWScrnS...9_220807.jpg]


----------



## Darkfusion (20. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8356:1.jpg] 

wer´s nicht lesen kann da steht als emote

Ein geisterhafter Peitscher tritt aus dem Smaragdgrünen Traum
in die Welt!


----------



## Zhiala (20. Juli 2009)

da war ich auch schon, aus versehen. Keine gute Idee mit lvl 10^^

Kommt man eigentlich noch in das Trolldorf? Ging ja früher mal von Winterspring aus aber entweder ich bin falsch abgebogen oder da ist jetzt ein Loch in den Bergen dessen Wände steiler sind als früher *kopfkratz*


----------



## Darkfusion (20. Juli 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Kommt man eigentlich noch in das Trolldorf? Ging ja früher mal von Winterspring aus aber entweder ich bin falsch abgebogen oder da ist jetzt ein Loch in den Bergen dessen Wände steiler sind als früher *kopfkratz*



meines wissens nach müsste das noch gehen aber war selbst noch nie 
im trolldorf bzw habs noch nie vesucht da hinzukommen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (20. Juli 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Naja also die Gm insel ist unmöglich zu erreichen
> Die insel Ist von Wasser umgeben und am ende vom wasser ist nicht´s Leere



Das mit der Leere am Ende des Wassers stimmt. Ich hatte mal den lüstigen Fehler das der sever auf den ich nen Level 1 Darenei gemacht hatte down ging wegen überlastung. Mein PC hat das anscheint nicht intressirt und hat das Spiel anscheint offline weiter berechnet.
Dabei konnte ich im wasser schwien ohne die erschöffung und ohne das ich ertrunken bin.
Da hatte ich vor bis zur GM Insel zu schwimmen hat aber  net hin gehaun weils auf einmal auf hörte.
Am geilsten war eigentlich der Grung vom Meer da waren so Schlingpflannzen oder sowas, da wo keiner hinkommt im spiel sind Pflanzen ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (20. Juli 2009)

Darkfusion schrieb:


> meines wissens nach müsste das noch gehen aber war selbst noch nie
> im trolldorf bzw habs noch nie vesucht da hinzukommen



Nein geht nicht mehr. Blizz hat mit einen Patch die ganzen Bugs raus genommen in den sie die Kanten geglättet haben. Deswegen kommste auch nicht mehr nach OLD IF, unter SW oder das alte Hyjal. Wie auch nicht das Trolldorf.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (20. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht mehr. Blizz hat mit einen Patch die ganzen Bugs raus genommen in den sie die Kanten geglättet haben. Deswegen kommste auch nicht mehr nach OLD IF, unter SW oder das alte Hyjal. Wie auch nicht das Trolldorf.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Unter SW kannste immernoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zu Hyjal die säcke haben da einfach nen Stein hingepflanzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfusion (20. Juli 2009)

ok dann geht eben vieles nicht mehr aber old if geht noch mit bisschen übung und 
mithilfe der feststecken funktion^^

hier das video dazu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SViLoKYiX0&translated=1 

habs auch schon ausprobiert musst zwar lange versuchen bis du da 
oben bist aber es geht


----------



## Castro (20. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht mehr. Blizz hat mit einen Patch die ganzen Bugs raus genommen in den sie die Kanten geglättet haben. Deswegen kommste auch nicht mehr nach OLD IF, unter SW oder das alte Hyjal. Wie auch nicht das Trolldorf.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Sowas ist doch echt Mist von Blizzard, eben solchen Sachen jag ich doch die ganze Zeit hinter her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schickedim (20. Juli 2009)

> Hallo habe auch mal was in moonglade (moondlichtung) entdeckt
> und zwar hinter sturmgrimms grabhügel sind 3 höhlen in einer von diesen
> hab ich das gefunden....



da muss man für die epic questreihe vom dudu für die gestalt hin


----------



## Gierdre (21. Juli 2009)

Darkfusion schrieb:


> Hallo habe auch mal was in moonglade (moondlichtung) entdeckt
> und zwar hinter sturmgrimms grabhügel sind 3 höhlen in einer von diesen
> hab ich das gefunden....
> 
> [attachment=8354:WoWScrnS...9_220742.jpg]



Ja, diese Hühlen gehören zu einem Druiden-Quest. Kann Dir nicht mehr genau sagen, wo der startet. Ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich den gemacht habe.


----------



## Gwen (21. Juli 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Kommt man eigentlich noch in das Trolldorf? Ging ja früher mal von Winterspring aus aber entweder ich bin falsch abgebogen oder da ist jetzt ein Loch in den Bergen dessen Wände steiler sind als früher *kopfkratz*



Es ist immer noch möglich, wenn auch erheblich schwerer. Raketenstiefel, Fallschimumhang 
(oder Noggenfogger bzw. Umhang der Himmelswache) helfen ungemein - aber auch mit einem
Haufen Verbände geht es. Am besten in Winterquell den Weg Richtung süden laufen und wenn 
dieser nach Osten abknickt mit viel springen (auf mount) von Vorsprung zu Vorsprung hüpfen.
Hat allerdings sehr viele Versuche gebraucht bis ich auf dem Felsgrat war...
Das Trolldorf ist wirklich witzig, und die Hordentrolle sind für Allianzler angreifbar (aber gelb),
droppen aber nur das typische Humanoiden-Zeug (Runenstoff etc.).

Die Atmosphäre des Orts ist aber toll!


----------



## Rhokan (21. Juli 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht mehr. Blizz hat mit einen Patch die ganzen Bugs raus genommen in den sie die Kanten geglättet haben. Deswegen kommste auch nicht mehr nach OLD IF, unter SW oder das alte Hyjal. Wie auch nicht das Trolldorf.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Alle drei Dinge die du genannt hast, schaff ich heute immernoch


----------



## wowoo (21. Juli 2009)

Darkfusion schrieb:


> ok dann geht eben vieles nicht mehr aber old if geht noch mit bisschen übung und
> mithilfe der feststecken funktion^^
> 
> hier das video dazu
> ...



Das hab ich schon auf Seite 122 gepostet xP


----------



## Nortrom141 (22. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Alle drei Dinge die du genannt hast, schaff ich heute immernoch



WIe kommste nach Hyjal? Mach mal pls screens oder am bessten ein How To video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (22. Juli 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> WIe kommste nach Hyjal? Mach mal pls screens oder am bessten ein How To video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja.. selbst wenn du rein kommst wirst du sofort wieder rausgeportet....
Bilder gibts ein paar unter: http://wow.3025-game.de/berg_hyjal/


----------



## Rhokan (22. Juli 2009)

> WIe kommste nach Hyjal? Mach mal pls screens oder am bessten ein How To video



Es gibt ein paar Stellen in Winterquell, da kann ein Hexer sich mit dir duellieren, ein Infernal hinbeschwören wo du hin willst, und du chargest es an. Sobald du aber einen Schritt ins eigentliche Hyjal Gebiet setztst wirst du rausgeportet : / Wenn man das Gebiet mal erkunden will, lohnt es sich eher in einer geclearten HDZ ID zu exploiten.


----------



## XxVesraxX (22. Juli 2009)

ich hab auch eine Art geheimniss
folgendes: ich laufe mit meinem 80 pally durch hdz1 und sehe 4 kinder,
selly weißsträhne, renault mograine und kleiner jimmy vishas, herod der tyrann
mein erster gedanke :wtf die kenn ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weißsträhne rezzt im fight mograine?
jimmy? leider ka?
herod? endboss in der waffenkammer

ebenso kel'thuzad als mensch mit einem anderen namens:
Helcular= wtf wer is des?




P.S pls paar kommentare ich find das ist ein geheimniss der alten welt obwohl es in hdz1(bc) ist is es ja praktisch vor der geißel


----------



## Maxugon (22. Juli 2009)

XxVesraxX schrieb:


> ich hab auch eine Art geheimniss
> folgendes: ich laufe mit meinem 80 pally durch hdz1 und sehe 4 kinder,
> selly weißsträhne, renault mograine und kleiner jimmy vishas, herod der tyrann
> mein erster gedanke :wtf die kenn ich doch
> ...


Weißsträhne: kloster 
Jimmy: Untoter , ich glaube sogar auch im Kloster
Herod: Kloster Waffenkammer (wie schon genannt)
Kelthuzad. 
Helcular: Ich glaube das war sein Freund und Lehrling


----------



## kid666 (23. Juli 2009)

Hab da von jemanden gehört, dass die GM Insel aus CLassic Zeiten in Elwynn ist bzw. war.
Weiss wer genaueres? wenn ja mal bitte ne pm an mich ;D


----------



## Tjo_i (23. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Weißsträhne: kloster
> Jimmy: Untoter , ich glaube sogar auch im Kloster
> Herod: Kloster Waffenkammer (wie schon genannt)
> Kelthuzad.
> Helcular: Ich glaube das war sein Freund und Lehrling




Jimmy ist doch der untote in strat.... vorm kloster oder war das timmy ?!?! *verwirrung*


----------



## Skum (23. Juli 2009)

Tjo_i schrieb:


> Jimmy ist doch der untote in strat.... vorm kloster oder war das timmy ?!?! *verwirrung*




timmy is der aus strat


----------



## Otama (23. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Helcular: Ich glaube das war sein Freund und Lehrling



den kann man als untoten auch im normalen hügelland finden^^


----------



## kid666 (23. Juli 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Hab da von jemanden gehört, dass die GM Insel aus CLassic Zeiten in Elwynn ist bzw. war.
> Weiss wer genaueres? wenn ja mal bitte ne pm an mich ;D




Jemand was von gehört?^^


----------



## Rhokan (23. Juli 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Jemand was von gehört?^^



nö, wo soll die denn da gewesen sein?


----------



## einself!!!111 (28. Juli 2009)

hi
ich hab eine fage und zwar wenn ich in winterquell, im süden gibt es eine stelle wo man nach azshara runerspringen kann
wenn ich das mit meine magier mache und langsamer fall immer wieder neu aktivier un langsam runterschwebe gilt das als exploring oder irgendwas womit ich bestraft werden kann?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (28. Juli 2009)

ja, du kriegst sofort nen bann wenn du langsamer fall benutzt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. Juli 2009)

ich weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde. In azshara gibt es doch dieses Riesige gebäude / Tor in der WAnd welches von folborgs bewacht wird. Da war ich mal drauf und hinter. Is aber nichts interessantes. Einfach nur ne glatte Wand. Vielleicht find ich noch n screen.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. Juli 2009)

Ach ja und ich hatte vor einer woche noch nen bug das ich von den argentummounts (die für die daylies) nicht abmounten konnte und ich hab auch kein dmg bekomm wenn ich irgendwo runtergefallen bin. Dann bin ich einfach mal richtung norden geritten. Da die klippe runter ins wasser und ich hab keine erschöpfung bekomm. Nach ca 5min. war ich am rand des meeres. Da gehts ganz tief runter. Bin ca 30min gefallen als ich runter sprang. Dann wars mir zu blöd und n hexer hat mich hochgeportet^^ DAvon hab ich auch noch screens. Wenn man selbiges übrigens mit nem flugmount macht dann runterstürzt ss benutzt und sich heilt (als hexer) kommt man auch grad so bis zum rand. Und wenn man dann stirbt landet man lustigerweise beim geistheiler im Brachland Oo.


----------



## Jejanim (28. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ach ja und ich hatte vor einer woche noch nen bug das ich von den argentummounts (die für die daylies) nicht abmounten konnte und ich hab auch kein dmg bekomm wenn ich irgendwo runtergefallen bin.



Das hatte ich auch mal, allerdings habe ich versucht damit in die Eiskronenzitadelle zu kommen.
Hat bis zum Tor geklappt, dann bin ich in einem kleinen Hügel hängen geblieben und musste mich rausporten lassen..


----------



## Synus (28. Juli 2009)

XxVesraxX schrieb:


> ich hab auch eine Art geheimniss
> folgendes: ich laufe mit meinem 80 pally durch hdz1 und sehe 4 kinder,
> selly weißsträhne, renault mograine und kleiner jimmy vishas, herod der tyrann
> mein erster gedanke :wtf die kenn ich doch
> ...



Wenn man genauer sucht, findet man in dem Dorf auch noch andere geschichtliche Ereignisse und Figuren. Im Gasthaus sieht man, wie Tirion Fordring und andere bekannte den magischen Stein( oder was das ist ) des Ashbringers verzaubern und in eine Kiste schliessen, die reden auch dazu. 
Am Steg findet man nen Piraten und nen Goblin, die mir auch bekannt vorkamen und wenn du dir die Modelle der Menschenwachen und Dorfbewohner anschaust, dann sind das nicht die normalen Menschenmodelle....Also eine Reise nach HDZ1 lohnt sich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. Juli 2009)

das sind bilder vom rand und wie ich schon runter fall.


----------



## Dragonchen (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen

also... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe gestern abend im Bett gelegen und konnte nicht einschlafen, also bin ich im kopf nochmal so ein paar  " Erkundungsorte "  durchgegangen und da kamm mir etwas in den Sinn, was ich doch gerne mal hier einbringen möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat zwar nur indirekt was mit  "Geheimnissen der alten Welt"  zu tun aber ich finde es passt.

Wie ihr ja wisst, ist die Scherbenwelt und Nordend nicht so interessant für uns da dort das fliegen mögich ist.

So nun habe ich gestern Abend auch etwas weiter gedacht und mir kamm Das vermeintliche nächste addon in den Sinn im mom fällt mir der Name nicht ein darum nenn ich es mal Südmeer-addon.

So da dieses addon ja nun seinen hauptschauplatz zwischen Kalimdor und Östliche königreiche hat kamm mir in den sinn, das ist ja  "alte Welt"  also nix mit fliegen oder täusche ich mich da???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ab da freute ich mich doch etwas mehr auf das addon weil  kein fliegen = schwerer an die  "geheimen Orte"  kommen und somit wieder etwas neues für uns und UNSER Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nun möchte ich mal wissen was ihr dazu sagt!!!

Gruß  Dragonchen


----------



## Mozee (29. Juli 2009)

Northrend ist eigentlich auch in der alten welt aber man kann dort fliegen


----------



## Dragonchen (29. Juli 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Northrend ist eigentlich auch in der alten welt aber man kann dort fliegen




stimmt schon aber man darf ja noch hoffen und ein gewisser teil wenn nicht sogar der größte spielt ja unter wasser und da gibbet bestimmt auch noch die ein oder andere möglichkeit an geheime orte zu kommen


----------



## bobz--kaly (29. Juli 2009)

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das die Gebiete für den smaragdgrünentraum schon exestieren.

Hab das neulich beim Repair.exe laufen lassen (weil ich nen dämlichen Error hatte) bemerkt .

Beim Überprüfen der Maps wurden erst die Azeroth und dan die Kalimdor gechekt und dan Emerald dream :O

Ob die Portale hinter den Alptraumdrachen vileicht in absehbarer Zeit in benutzung kommen ??


----------



## Dragonchen (29. Juli 2009)

währe auch cool aber egal was kommt es wird bestimmt wieder was neues für UNS zu "entdecken" geben egal ob unter wasser oder im Traum
soviel steht fest


----------



## MoonFrost (29. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> also...
> 
> ...



Da du vom südmeer aus zu 99%tiger warscheinlichkeit nicht nach kalimdor oder in denm osten kommst ohne zeppelin / schiff genau wie bei northrend. werden wir auch dort fleigen können.


----------



## Alohajoe (29. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> So da dieses addon ja nun seinen hauptschauplatz zwischen Kalimdor und Östliche königreiche hat kamm mir in den sinn, das ist ja  "alte Welt"  also nix mit fliegen oder täusche ich mich da????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glaube ich kaum; man wird da mit Sicherheit fliegen können.

Es gibt auch einen Blue Post von einem Entwickler (oder war es gar in dem buffed-Interview mit Chilton? Ich weiß nicht mehr genau), da steht drin, dass sie gerne das Fliegen in der Alten Welt ermöglichen würden.
Sie würden es gerne einbauen; Problem ist aber, dass das damals programmtechnisch gar nicht vorgesehen war. 
Es würde also eine Menge Umprogrammierung bedürfen, um es zu realisieren. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es irgendwann kommen wird.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (29. Juli 2009)

einself!!!111 schrieb:


> hi
> ich hab eine fage und zwar wenn ich in winterquell, im süden gibt es eine stelle wo man nach azshara runerspringen kann
> wenn ich das mit meine magier mache und langsamer fall immer wieder neu aktivier un langsam runterschwebe gilt das als exploring oder irgendwas womit ich bestraft werden kann?




ähm ich weiss ja nicht was sich in den letzten Wochen seit meinem WoW-Austritt verändert hat, aber
was Mr. Multikill schreibt kann ich hier nicht so ganz nachvollziehen !

Ich kenne die Stelle nur zu gut, denn sie war Schauplatz eines bis dahin Einzigartigen Fun-Events auf Mannoroth.
Ich habe ein Reitmount-Flugevent mit meiner und einer befreundeten Hordengilde veranstaltet.

Ich denke so an die 15-20 aktive Teilnehmer und einige Zuschauer waren vor Ort.

Es war noch zu Classic-Zeiten als das Fogger-Elexier noch 2min Leichte Feder bewirkte.

Es war ein Riesenspass für alle! Ohne Bann oder sontige Folgen! Auch für jene, die die falsche Flugrichtung einschlugen
und teilweise sehr böse auf dem Land in Azshara aufschlugen oder jene, die sich genau einen kleinen Felsen im Wasser
für den letzten Sturz ins Wasser aussuchten - he he he

Gerade Priester und Magier konnten richtige Rekorde erreichen, den 2 min reicht nicht um auch nur in die Nähe des
Bodenbereiches zu gelangen, sie nutzen Ihre Fähigkeiten und erreichten fast das Festland auf der südlichen Seite
der Azsharabucht.

Ich nutze verschiedene Fähigkeiten meiner Chars/Twinks aus um den Flugspass vom Absprungpunkt in Winterspring
einige Male bis Level 80 zu nutzen. Raketenboots - Fallschirmumhang.

Ich liess mich sogar von eingen Bekannten Mitspielern mal mit dem 3 min leichte Federbuff aus Nagrand nach Winterspring
und auch nach Teldrassil porten um nochmals in Alten Zeiten zu schwelgen und mit meinem 60er Mount einen schönen
langen Flug von Winterspring nach Azshara oder Teldrasil zur Dunkelküste zu erleben.

Alles ohne Folgen!

Ich wüsste auch nicht was da nicht erlaubt sein sollte - weder erreicht man auf den Strecken in dieser Weise die all so
oft als verboten genannten Gebiete noch hat es irgendeinen besonderen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern, ausser
man will die Flugkosten Winterspring/Azshara als so horrend bezeichnen ;-)

Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Nahan (29. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Es würde also eine Menge Umprogrammierung bedürfen, um es zu realisieren. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es irgendwann kommen wird.



Ich bin mir eher sicher, dass es NICHT kommen wird, da es wirtschaftlich gesehen überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, in den alten Gebieten noch so viel Programmieraufwand reinzustecken. Das ist, als ob du 'ne alte DOS-Version nimmst und die auf den aktuellen Standard erweitern möchtest. Also lieber nicht zu viel Hoffnung da rein stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren denke ich (bzw. fände es eine nette Erweiterung), dass es eher schnelle "Tauchobjekte" geben wird, mit denen man sich unter Wasser fortbewegen kann.


----------



## Jejanim (29. Juli 2009)

Mal ein bisschen neben der Spur:

Kennt jmd von euch Kazgrums?
Der hat seine Videos auch auf Youtube und zeigt wie man z.B. ins uninstanzierte Stratholme kommt.
Ausserdem wie man durch die DM zu einem Ort kommt wo die Funkenregen-Grafik wohl getestet wurde.

Und vieles vieles mehr. Alles mit legalen mitteln meist mit Rocketboots und Fallschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausser bei Hyjal, da hat er sich eines nicht ganz "reinen" Glitches bedient.


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> das sind bilder vom rand und wie ich schon runter fall.



Das ist aber kein Geheimnis der alten Welt, sondern ein BUG !!!!1


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Geheimnis der alten Welt, sondern ein BUG !!!!1



Das ist auch kein Bug Blizzard hat eifnach keine Texturen 
oder sonstwas hingemacht wozu auch?

Da komtm ja normal niemand hin oder sollte zumidnest nicht.


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Bug Blizzard hat eifnach keine Texturen
> oder sonstwas hingemacht wozu auch?
> 
> Da komtm ja normal niemand hin oder sollte zumidnest nicht.



JA ... und da man doch hinkommt = BUG !


----------



## Jejanim (29. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> JA ... und da man doch hinkommt = BUG !



Demnach ist Hyjal ein Bug?
Und die Teile des Smaragdgrünen Traumes wie z.B. die saftgrünen Felder auch?

Südliches Silithus auch ein Bug?


----------



## Achanjiati (29. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> stimmt schon aber man darf ja noch hoffen und ein gewisser teil wenn nicht sogar der größte spielt ja unter wasser und da gibbet bestimmt auch noch die ein oder andere möglichkeit an geheime orte zu kommen



Das ist so nicht richtig.  Dort "unten" gibt es sogar sehr schöne und nette Landschaften. Weder Goblins, Hobgoblins noch Trolle sind Wasserbewohner.
Das der größte Teil unter Wasser spielt ist nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. Teile ja, aber beim Verhältnis sollten wir einfach immer noch von trockenen Fuessen ausgehen.


----------



## Kamar (29. Juli 2009)

Jejanim schrieb:


> Demnach ist Hyjal ein Bug?
> Und die Teile des Smaragdgrünen Traumes wie z.B. die saftgrünen Felder auch?
> 
> Südliches Silithus auch ein Bug?



Es ist in der Hinsicht ein bug, weil man eigentlich nicht in Hyjal ist sondern in der Scherbenwelt.Wie das genau funktioniert weis ich leider selbst nicht, nur das man damit unter der Erde fliegt und dan von der Scherbenwelt nach Hyjal fliegt. Das habe ich in einem Kommentar von einem Video auf Youtube gelesen.. kann auch was völlig anderes damit gemeint sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann auch sein das man einfach von Old AQ aus unter die Erde fliegt und von da aus bis nach Hyjal... weis es nicht genau. Natürlich ohne das man rausgeportet wird^^


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2009)

Mir ist derletzt, beim Zul Gurub farmen, mal die Idee gekommen aus Zul Gurub raus zu exploiten. Ich hab mir alles außen mit Fernsicht angeguckt, und was ich gesehen habe, hat mich doch sehr interessiert. Kennt jemand einen weg wie man aus dem instanzierten Zul Gurub ins instanzierte Azeroth kommt?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (29. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mir ist derletzt, beim Zul Gurub farmen, mal die Idee gekommen aus Zul Gurub raus zu exploiten. Ich hab mir alles außen mit Fernsicht angeguckt, und was ich gesehen habe, hat mich doch sehr interessiert. Kennt jemand einen weg wie man aus dem instanzierten Zul Gurub ins instanzierte Azeroth kommt?



geht bestimmt noch von einer erhöhten position aus mit den raketenstiefeln und dem foggerelexier und fallschirm
der ursprüngliche weg ging mit walljump, das ist aber schon länger her


was noch geht ist ausserhalb von zul farak

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Zeicon (29. Juli 2009)

Wollt nur sagen, dass ich letztens im "Dorf der tanzenden Trolle" mit nem Kollegen war. Er wurde später (als wir schon längst wieder in Dala waren) von einem  GM angeschrieben und blabla geheimer Ort .. Spieler sollen diese nicht beteten .. nur durch exploit möglich blabla

Ich wurde nicht angeschrieben und der einzige Unterschied der mir bei uns aufgefallen ist: er hat mit seinem Char ausgeloggt und ich nicht^^

mfg


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Juli 2009)

Zeicon schrieb:


> Wollt nur sagen, dass ich letztens im "Dorf der tanzenden Trolle" mit nem Kollegen war. Er wurde später (als wir schon längst wieder in Dala waren) von einem  GM angeschrieben und blabla geheimer Ort .. Spieler sollen diese nicht beteten .. nur durch exploit möglich blabla
> 
> Ich wurde nicht angeschrieben und der einzige Unterschied der mir bei uns aufgefallen ist: er hat mit seinem Char ausgeloggt und ich nicht^^
> 
> mfg



ähm - ich frage mich jetzt wirklich ob du bei deiner textgestaltung wirklich nachgedacht hast, 
welchen inhalt du uns hier mitteilen möchtest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. ich ernhaft glaube kaum, dass ein gm sich extra die mühe macht euch nach einer gewissen zeit
   nach eurer Expedition nachträglich noch anschreibt - da hat er wirklich etwas bessers zu tun
2. würde er niemals etwas von geheimer Ort oder auch nur ein in dieser Richtung weisenden Wortlaut
    wählen, denn er würde sich ja wirklich lächerlich machen.
   ich würde dir empfehlen einen druiden zu spielen, bis er eine portfunktion bekommt, dann würde
   ich den speziellen druidengreifenmeister aufsuchen an jenem zielort und würde die festgelegte
   flugstrecke nach rutheran genauestens beobachten - denn dann wüsstest du wie geheim dieses ort ist
   so geheim, dass man schon den bildschirm ausschalten und auch am besten den sound auf leise drehen
   sollte man könnte über den geheimen ort ausversehen stolpern...
3. exploit würde er auch nie in seinem Text verfassen, ausser du hast dich im bg früher auf für andere
   unerreichbare stellen positioniert um andere ohne folgen umzunieten.

also lustig und wirklich geheimnissvoll finde ich die genauere betrachtung dieser von dir verfassten
zusammenhänge ;-)

"Er wurde später (als wir schon längst wieder in Dala waren) von einem  GM angeschrieben......
Ich wurde nicht angeschrieben und der einzige Unterschied der mir bei uns aufgefallen ist: er hat
mit seinem Char ausgeloggt und ich nicht^^"

wobei es sein könnte, dass er einen ingame brief erhalten hat, aber wie konnte er ihn lesen er hatte ja
ausgeloggt obwohl er mit dir gemeinsam in dalaran war, als er angeschrieben wurde.


jetzt bin ich verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber vielleicht war auch die zahl 13 für diese antwort nicht die best gewählte zahl um sich in ein solches
thema einzubringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2009)

hmm zu dem wo ich auf dem tor in azshara bin hab ich leider keine screens mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es ist noch schaffbar. Einfach nach oben zum magier porten lassen (da muss man vorher aber glaub ich irgend ne quest gemacht haben). Dann an seinem turm vorbei. An der wand vorbeihangeln bis man zu einem ort kommt wo man normal nicht weiter kommt. Dort nitroboots anschmeißen und mit dem falschirm über die braune tanne segeln. Dann noch n bissl höher auf den berg krakseln und von dort aus wieder mit fallschirm richtung tor nach unten. Ich würde aber nicht empfehlen in die toröfnung rein zu springen. da ist nichts drin und man kommt nur mit port oder ruhestein wieder raus^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. Juli 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Es ist in der Hinsicht ein bug, weil man eigentlich nicht in Hyjal ist sondern in der Scherbenwelt.Wie das genau funktioniert weis ich leider selbst nicht, nur das man damit unter der Erde fliegt und dan von der Scherbenwelt nach Hyjal fliegt. Das habe ich in einem Kommentar von einem Video auf Youtube gelesen.. kann auch was völlig anderes damit gemeint sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also von Old AQ aus nach Hyjal fliegen wird nicht funktionieren da man sofort abgemountet wird wenn man wieder in ein "normales" gebiet kommt..
deswegen sollte man auch nicht zu hoch fliegen wenn man am rand zu silithus ist^^ 

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (30. Juli 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> also von Old AQ aus nach Hyjal fliegen wird nicht funktionieren da man sofort abgemountet wird wenn man wieder in ein "normales" gebiet kommt..
> deswegen sollte man auch nicht zu hoch fliegen wenn man am rand zu silithus ist^^
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...




Ist mir auch aufgefallen^^ Habs gestern auf dem PTR getestet, ist man zuhoch wird man abgemountet und wenn man unter die Welt fliegt ebenfalls^^


----------



## SchnitzelDX (30. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich weiß nicht ob es schon genannt wurde, ich hab ncht alles durchgesehen aber es gibt in der Schlucht unter der Ewigen Warte ,in der die Dämonen herumlaufen, einen tunnel mit einem versperrten Instanzportal welches wenn man auf die Map guckt exakt auf den Berg Hyjal zeigt.


----------



## Vrocas (30. Juli 2009)

In Tirisfal gibts nen ort, ennt sich "agamands Mühle" übersetzt man das ins Badische, würde es sich so anhören: agamans Mühle
Was übersetzt auf hochdeutsch "ackermans Mühle" heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure5 (1. August 2009)

Ist es nach old if zu kommen immer noch möglich?


----------



## Casp (1. August 2009)

Azure5 schrieb:


> Ist es nach old if zu kommen immer noch möglich?



Soweit ich weiß nicht, weil man in IF keine Duelle mehr austragen kann (-> kein Fear/Scatter/Sheep/sonstiges um durch die Wand zu rennen)...


----------



## Nortrom141 (1. August 2009)

Doch es geht!
Letztens wurde hier erst ein Video gepostet wie es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war erst gestern wieder einmal da, es ist viel zu einfach ^^
schaut einfach mal in die letzten paar seiten dieses Threads da müsstet ihr das video finden.


lg Neaja // Alex


----------



## Asra111 (1. August 2009)

Goblin mit ratchet als hauptstadt ;D


----------



## leckaeis (2. August 2009)

Es gehört zwar nicht "zur alten Welt", aber man kann durch die Eiskrone-Zitadelle fliegen und so quasi komplett unter Nordend fliegen.

Dazu muss man an der Wand entlang durch ein bestimmtes Loch fliegen und man fliegt quasi von oben nach unten durch die zitadelle. Da gibts auch ein Video zu, was ich aber grad nicht find.


----------



## Azure5 (3. August 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Doch es geht!
> Letztens wurde hier erst ein Video gepostet wie es geht
> 
> 
> ...




ich schaffe den vorletzten Schritt nicht, wo ich auf das Rad springen soll. Ich komme immer mit dem Kopf an die Decke


----------



## Kamar (3. August 2009)

Azure5 schrieb:


> ich schaffe den vorletzten Schritt nicht, wo ich auf das Rad springen soll. Ich komme immer mit dem Kopf an die Decke



Es wird ein Gnom benötigt, mit andern Rassen  geht es nicht, auser man nimmt das Noggenfogger dafür das man kleiner wird


----------



## EisblockError (3. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Es gehört zwar nicht "zur alten Welt", aber man kann durch die Eiskrone-Zitadelle fliegen und so quasi komplett unter Nordend fliegen.
> 
> Dazu muss man an der Wand entlang durch ein bestimmtes Loch fliegen und man fliegt quasi von oben nach unten durch die zitadelle. Da gibts auch ein Video zu, was ich aber grad nicht find.



Das ist aber kein Geheimniss sodnern ein exploit und sowas gehört nicht hierher.


----------



## EisblockError (3. August 2009)

Ich hab etwas lustiges und merkwürdiges gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqekrwljOnM...feature=related

ganz am ende, wozu soll das sein?


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nicht, weil man in IF keine Duelle mehr austragen kann (-> kein Fear/Scatter/Sheep/sonstiges um durch die Wand zu rennen)...



Naja in IF konnt man nochnie duelle austragen *ohen bugabuse meine ich* ergo, wenn duelle wirklich an keinem punkt mehr gehn, dann hätten sie auch einfach die tür dicker machen können, so das durchfearen oder sheepen einfach net geht, du in der tür stecken bleibst und ruhestein nutzen must... ^^ ich hätte hinter die tür Ja arthas gestellt der einen onehittet und dich für die nächsten 5 min in ghul verwandelt (kannste net abbrechen doof warten xD) :O


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich hab etwas lustiges und merkwürdiges gefunden:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqekrwljOnM...feature=related
> 
> ganz am ende, wozu soll das sein?



Sieht iwi aus wie ne umgedrehte dalaran kugel, vllt ist alles aufm kopf, das würde bedeutet die bäume da fliegen net auf steinen, sondern die steine sind in wow mit umgedrehten bäumen im boden verankert, rofl ich krieg grad voll den lachflash xD


----------



## Ähmm (3. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Geheimniss sodnern ein exploit und sowas gehört nicht hierher.




Wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen täusche, ist das die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel wie sie ursprünglich aussehen sollte.


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vUudfj65u0...feature=related

nc -.-


----------



## noizycat (3. August 2009)

Solche Anspielungen auf WoW haste in einigen Spielen ... im letzten (?) Wolverine Spiel haste z.B. an ner Stelle Frostmourne rumstehen mit nem toten Questgeber daneben. ^^


PS: Schreibt hier bitte nix zu Exploits, wär schade, wenn wegen sowas ein Schloss an den Thread kommt ...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (3. August 2009)

wenn man unter nordend geht isses doch kein exploit oO
also wenn man keinen exploit dafür benutzt sondern zb durch die eiskronenzitadelle runter geht.
ich glaub hier wissen einige ned den unterschied zwischen exploit und exploren^^
für alle: 
um zu exploiten braucht man extra programme bzw veränderte dateien!
wenn man ohne am spiel was zu verändern an orte kommt wo man ned hin soll -> exploren!
und genau um das gehts hier.
wer hier mit exploits anfangen will soll sich wieder dahin verkriechen wo er/sie die her hat!

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (3. August 2009)

Asra111 schrieb:


> Goblin mit ratchet als hauptstadt ;D



den versteh ich nich : /


----------



## Hotwiesel (12. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

von Anfang an, verfolge ich dieses Thema und bin wirklich begeistert. Schon so einige Walljumps und co. konnte ich dank der beschreibung, wie und wo man das macht nachvollziehen. Nun aber stelle ich fest das seit Tagen hier "Totenstille" ist. Was ist denn los? Keine Lust mehr oder wurde nun schon wirklich alles genannt?
Macht nur weiter so mit gefällt dieser Thread hier sehr....


----------



## noizycat (12. August 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> um zu exploiten braucht man extra programme bzw veränderte dateien!
> wenn man ohne am spiel was zu verändern an orte kommt wo man ned hin soll -> exploren!
> und genau um das gehts hier.


Wenn Blizzard das so sehen würde, wär´s toll. Manche GMs sind da aber ziemlich pingelig ...

Aber für die sind Exploits auch das ausnutzen von "Bugs". Sag nur Flammenlevi mit 2 Leuten, unter SW gehen etc. Die Leute haben nix gemacht, was das Spiel nicht ermöglicht hätte. Trotzdem gibts da gern mal nen Bann. Ich finde es ja auch dämlich, Spieler dafür zu bestrafen, dass sie Fehler des Programms entdecken und nutzen, aber der Betreiber sitzt am längeren Hebel ...


----------



## araos (12. August 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Es gehört zwar nicht "zur alten Welt", aber man kann durch die Eiskrone-Zitadelle fliegen und so quasi komplett unter Nordend fliegen.
> 
> Dazu muss man an der Wand entlang durch ein bestimmtes Loch fliegen und man fliegt quasi von oben nach unten durch die zitadelle. Da gibts auch ein Video zu, was ich aber grad nicht find.



Der weg wurde gefixt, (btw das war am anderen Ende von icecrown^^) Allerdings gibt es eine möglichkeit durch die Zitadelle unter nordend zukommen ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcc20n2ht1c...feature=related ) Von dort aus bin ich auch in Archavonskammer rein gekommen (unstanziert natürlich). Bitte nutzt das nicht wie derjenige der das video gepostet hat, um euch in Tw zuschleichen während die andere fraktion TW hält, sonst machen die den weg zu und ihr kriegt einen bann weil ihr euch einen Vorteil verschafft habt, etc


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

der chopper und tundra nerv is echt hart -.-


----------



## Mr_Multikill (19. August 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> der chopper und tundra nerv is echt hart -.-


is doch schon ewig her dass die generft worden sind^^


----------



## Kyrador (19. August 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> ich glaub hier wissen einige ned den unterschied zwischen exploit und exploren^^
> für alle:
> um zu exploiten braucht man extra programme bzw veränderte dateien!
> wenn man ohne am spiel was zu verändern an orte kommt wo man ned hin soll -> exploren!
> ...



Du hast keine Ahnung, was exploiten bedeutet...
to exploit -> ausnutzen 

Bedeutet im Computer-Chargon nix anderes, dass eine Lücke, die nicht vorgesehen war, zu unlauterem Zweck auszunutzen. Sei es in Internetbrowsern (so lustige Sachen wie Buffer overflow erzwingen) oder in Games (der Aran-Exploit z.B., falls den noch einer kennt). Dazu braucht man aber noch lange keine extra Programme.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (19. August 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard das so sehen würde, wär´s toll. Manche GMs sind da aber ziemlich pingelig ...
> 
> Aber für die sind Exploits auch das ausnutzen von "Bugs". Sag nur Flammenlevi mit 2 Leuten, unter SW gehen etc. Die Leute haben nix gemacht, was das Spiel nicht ermöglicht hätte. Trotzdem gibts da gern mal nen Bann. Ich finde es ja auch dämlich, Spieler dafür zu bestrafen, dass sie Fehler des Programms entdecken und nutzen, aber der Betreiber sitzt am längeren Hebel ...




Es ist eher SAUDÄMLICH, wenn Kleinkinder wie du sich darüber aufregen, das sie für Dinge bestraft werden, die nun mal ganz einfach verboten sind, aber Einsicht fällt eben noch schwerer als logisch zu denken.

Die Entwickler können nun mal nicht ALLES testen, was 12 Millionen Leuten eventuell so einfällt und WoW hat eine gewisse Struktur, die Lücken aufweist, sogar aufweisen muss, dnen sonst müsste man zwischen ALLEN Gebieten Portale einbauen, da sich diese nur so nahezu 100 Prozent dicht machen ließen.

Wenn du deine Wohnung, so du denn irgendwann mal bei Mama und Papa ausgezogen sein wirst, so gut es DIR möglich ist gegen Einbrecher absicherst, dann aber doch einer rein kommt, dann ist wer Schuld ?

Nach deiner Logik nämlich du selbst, denn der Typ hat dann ja nichts gemacht, was deine Nachlässigkeit nicht ermöglicht häte, oder wie ?

Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich wirklich, beherrschen weder Deutsch, noch Englisch, aber glauben sie könnten hier irgendwelche "Logik" anführen.


----------



## immortal15 (19. August 2009)

Sweny schrieb:


> Weibliche Goblins sind toll <3
> Und...hey nix gegen Gnome Oo



genau schützt die gnome ! tötet mer zwerge.....


----------



## B3N€ (21. August 2009)

Ich hoffe das hier ist kein doppelpost oder mehr aber naja,
in Dunkelküste gibt es ein kleines dorf wo keine npc´s ich kenne auch keine weg dort hinzukommen das auf Privat Servern immer ein portal dahin steht. Dies wird oft als Player Treff genutzt. Es ist eher in Troll Art gebaut wie die Haüser in Ogrimmar wenn man durch ein portal nach og geht.
Also ich hoffe es war kein Doppelpost.
Mfg Bene


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

@ B3NE

gibts hier schon öfters und ist sehr wohl ohne tricks zu erreichen


----------



## Kyun (21. August 2009)

Ich geh mal davon aus, alle, die das hier lesen, werden schon alle möglichen Infos zu Cataclysm gelesen haben. Da wird euch wahrscheinlich genau die gleiche Frage durch den Kopf schießen wie mir:

Wird man, trotz Fliegens in der alten Welt, immer noch exploren können?

Man kann ja auch im heutigen Nordend noch ein bisschen exploren (hauptsächlich das Fliegen unter Nordend...). Trotzdem würde es mich ziemlich ärgern, wenn Blizz so etwas Tolles wie das Explorer-Dasein sozusagen vernichten würde.
Was denkt ihr? Hat Blizzard in den letzten Jahren genug gelernt, um das Exploren zu verhindern oder werden sie wieder irgendwelche Fehler machen, sodass wir von Felsvorsprung zu Felsvorsprung springen können? Oder gar wieder an Wänden entlang springen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Explored jetz noch etwas, sieht zu das ihr schöne Screens bekommt und freut euch einfach, bald wirds in Azeroth nimmer gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (21. August 2009)

Wo kann man denn unter Nordend exploren?Also wohin fliegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (21. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Es ist eher SAUDÄMLICH, wenn Kleinkinder wie du sich darüber aufregen, das sie für Dinge bestraft werden, die nun mal ganz einfach verboten sind, aber Einsicht fällt eben noch schwerer als logisch zu denken.
> 
> Die Entwickler können nun mal nicht ALLES testen, was 12 Millionen Leuten eventuell so einfällt und WoW hat eine gewisse Struktur, die Lücken aufweist, sogar aufweisen muss, dnen sonst müsste man zwischen ALLEN Gebieten Portale einbauen, da sich diese nur so nahezu 100 Prozent dicht machen ließen.
> 
> ...


 Saudämlich eher ihn noch zu flamen dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich denke, alles was mit Cataclysm noch möglich sein wird, wird in den Inzen passieren(Oh man, DM Hero xD)


----------



## Griwn (21. August 2009)

Oh man also alles was ich so vom neuen addon gehört habe is ja toll, aber fliegen in der alten Welt is mit kurzen abstand vor den Tauren paladinen des dümmste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die stillen Nächte auf dem If Airport oder ein besuch bei den tanzenden Trollen in ihren Dorf, sind immer wieder auf neue schön. Ich blicke da mit einem feuchten Auge in die Zukunft, wenn bald alle dort einfach mit ihren Flugmounts hinkommen können, bzw. die Welt nicht mehr so sein wird, wie wir sie kennen.


----------



## Der Germane (22. August 2009)

Griwn schrieb:


> Oh man also alles was ich so vom neuen addon gehört habe is ja toll, aber fliegen in der alten Welt is mit kurzen abstand vor den Tauren paladinen des dümmste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Is echt verdammt schade. Nun ja wir werden schon i-was finden...hoffe ich zumindest.

Mfg Germane


----------



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Griwn schrieb:


> Oh man also alles was ich so vom neuen addon gehört habe is ja toll, aber fliegen in der alten Welt is mit kurzen abstand vor den Tauren paladinen des dümmste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
wer weiß obs das trolldorf und den IF ariport noch geben wird?? vl wird beides Zerstört


----------



## Mr_Multikill (24. August 2009)

ich vermute dass die gebiete wie des troll dorf (also solche die jetzt eig. nur flug deko sind) bleiben werden, nur eben leichter begehbar..
die ganzen unfertigen gebiete werden wahrscheinlich verschwinden :/
hoffen wir dass man trotzdem noch exploren kann (wenn auch nur in inis)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

Vllt haben dann die ganzen tollen Gebiete wie Old IF und so einen Sinn? Wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (24. August 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> ich vermute dass die gebiete wie des troll dorf (also solche die jetzt eig. nur flug deko sind) bleiben werden, nur eben leichter begehbar..
> die ganzen unfertigen gebiete werden wahrscheinlich verschwinden :/
> hoffen wir dass man trotzdem noch exploren kann (wenn auch nur in inis)
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass das "exploren" nur einfacher wird. Ich würde z.B. Gebiete erkunden und überfliegen einfach interesse halber, die ich bis jetzt nicht sehn kann...

Z.B. Gilneas... habe ich bis jetzt nur als Jäger mit Weitblick gesehn.. hinauf oder hinein habe ich noch keinen Weg gefunden...
Oder was ist mit dem Gebiet zwischen SW, und IF, nicht die sängende Schlucht sondern das Gebirge oder das Gebiet das jetzt nicht auswählbar ist...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (24. August 2009)

klar wird es einfacher, aber es wird dann nichtmehr das exploren sein was es heute ist bzw früher war, leider :/
gilneas ist betretbar (aber es ist da nix besonderes, also noch keine häuser und nix)
in das gebiet zwischen if und sw gibts mehrere wege^^ (entweder unter sw und dann hoch laufen oder über die berge von dun morogh)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

jetzt werden wohl n paar geheimnisse mit cataclysm keine geheimnisse mehr ein (Hyal, GIlneas etc. das fällt jetzt "leider" alles weg)


----------



## Minøtaurus (24. August 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> klar wird es einfacher, aber es wird dann nichtmehr das exploren sein was es heute ist bzw früher war, leider :/
> gilneas ist betretbar (aber es ist da nix besonderes, also noch keine häuser und nix)
> in das gebiet zwischen if und sw gibts mehrere wege^^ (entweder unter sw und dann hoch laufen oder über die berge von dun morogh)
> 
> ...



Das bei SW naja hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert und unter habe schon davon gehört, will ich aber nicht ausprobieren, da das Bug using wär und da bin ich strikt dagegen, Gilneas sehr wohl, habe aber keinen Weg gefunden.
----------------------------------------


LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt werden wohl n paar geheimnisse mit cataclysm keine geheimnisse mehr ein (Hyal, GIlneas etc. das fällt jetzt "leider" alles weg)



Wieso geheimnis? Gilneas ist in sofern kein Geheimnis, da es dort im Moment nur zusammengewürfelte Texturen gibt.
Und Hyjal gibts auch schon, zwar nur in HDZ'form, aber dennoch.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (24. August 2009)

gilneas ist nicht wirklich schwer zu erreichen^^
aber da du auch nicht unter sw willst, geh ich da mal jetz ned näher drauf ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hyjal ist nicht nur in HdZ in WoW, sondern auch auf der normalen kalimdor map.
sobald man aber in das gebiet Hyjal kommt, kriegt man den Niemandsland debuff und wird nach winterquell, zum anfang von dem gebiet mit den elite mobs, geportet

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith hat mich daran erinnert dass ich den weg nach gilneas erklären kann, wenn interesse besteht^^


----------



## The-Dragon (24. August 2009)

Nun, da mit Cataclysm die Welt überarbeitet wird und insgesamt 7 neue Gebiete hinzukommen, fallen einige dieser Geheimnisse weg.
Unter die Karte zu kommen, wird dann wohl auch gefixt.

Hyjal wird zum Gebiet, Grim Batol und das freie Gebiet westlich davon ebenfalls, Uldum wird keine Instanz sondern ebenfalls ein neues Gebiet, Gilneas ist nun endlich zugänglich, der Bereich hinter Gnomeregan wird wohl Gnomeregan bzw. das neue Gnomenstartgebiet (wäre zumindest denkbar). 

Trotzdem bleiben einige Dinge auf der Welt nach wie vor unbekannt. So ist mir zum Beispiel ein kleiner Abschnitt westlich von Tirisfal aufgefallen, der offensichtlich auch in Cataclysm unzugänglich bleibt. Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage: Was soll das? Was haben die damit vor? Und was bleibt noch ungeklärt? Quel'Danas? Der Abschnitt nördlich der Pestländer? Oder die beiden Zonen, die auf der Ingamekarte unter den Text "Östliche Königreiche" fällt?

Klar können wir erst zum Cataclysm-Release genau sagen, was nach wie vor "unbekannt" bleibt. Was uns aber nach wie vor genug Raum für Spekulationen lässt. Da ja nun die Welt um viele dieser Zonen bereichert wird, kommt der Rest doch sicherlich auch noch. Und somit ein neues "Zeitalter" für diesen Thread.

/discuss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (25. August 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Nun, da mit Cataclysm die Welt überarbeitet wird und insgesamt 7 neue Gebiete hinzukommen, fallen einige dieser Geheimnisse weg.
> Unter die Karte zu kommen, wird dann wohl auch gefixt.
> 
> Hyjal wird zum Gebiet, Grim Batol und das freie Gebiet westlich davon ebenfalls, Uldum wird keine Instanz sondern ebenfalls ein neues Gebiet, Gilneas ist nun endlich zugänglich, der Bereich hinter Gnomeregan wird wohl Gnomeregan bzw. das neue Gnomenstartgebiet (wäre zumindest denkbar).
> ...



Das Problem sind die Flugmounts -.-

Alte Welt + Fliegen = Fail <.<


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die Flugmounts -.-
> 
> Alte Welt + Fliegen = Fail <.<


Warum?


----------



## Der Germane (25. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Warum?



So wie ich das verstanden habe kann man die ja dann über all benutzen ?
Also was willst du noch groß Exploren..?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (26. August 2009)

genau, des wird dann wahrscheinlich so werden wie jetzt in der scherbenwelt oder nordend..
also max. unter die welt kommen :/
weil arg viel mehr kann dann ja nimmer gehen, wenn se wirklich komplett azeroth überarbeiten für die flugmounts..
wenigstens bleiben uns noch die instanzen zum exploren^^
mal schaun ob Gilneas in bsf hero drin ist oder ob es ne leere fläche ist, so wie jetzt^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

Es wird auch in Catalysm Flugverbotszonen geben 

das Gebiet zwischen SW U IF gehört zu Tiefenheim 

Wer aufm Testserver zum Sturmwind Hafen geht wird sehen das vorm Tor Wachen sind


----------



## DarkØm3n (26. August 2009)

Wie es schein, wird das Trolldorf wohl freigelegt oder 'offiziell' wegen der Flugmounts betretbar, unter Screenshots von Cataclysm hab ich folgendes gefunden:
http://gallery.buffed.de/view/imagelarge/6348#bild

Die armen Trolle scheinen vertrieben worden zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (26. August 2009)

und der see ist extrem seicht geworden :O
aber nur der boden vom see ist hoch gegangen, so wie es aussieht hat sich die wasseroberfläche nicht bewegt :/


----------



## Rhokan (26. August 2009)

Ich glaube das Thema kann man mit Cataclysm beerdigen... : /


----------



## Arlox93 (26. August 2009)

ach gelapp . . .

die sachen wie old if und sonst was geht immer noch alles auch jetz nur weil man fliegen kann kan man trozdem die "unter der erde" sachen benutzn . . .


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (26. August 2009)

tja, freunde der geheimnisse und der erkunder ...

mit diesem addon, wird das exploren im guten alten stil zur geschichte von wow gehören.
es war vorherzusehen und man muss eigentlich zugeben, dass die geschichte mit der
zerstörung, aufspaltung usw... sehr gut passt...

bin ja mal gespannt was aus hyjal in der gegenwart wird - ich hoffe davon dann hier zu lesen.

geheimnisse wird es nach wie vor geben - es werden wohl kaum alle türen geöffnet oder
geheimnisvolle tiefen offenbart durch das fliegen...

auch wenn man anschließend, dann stolz berichten wird - hey ich habs geschafft, dieses
eine haus zu betreten oder hineinzusehen.

was hast du gesehen? - einen smilie, einen geheimen npc?? ein portal?
nein - nur einen geheimnisvolles ausgepflasterten keller (siehe dunkelhain unter dem gasthaus)

achso - wie lanngweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich wünsche der noch bestehenden explorer riege viel spass bei den neuen erkundungen - 
vielleicht wird es ja etwas mit der archeologie - als ersatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruß

brandolf a.d.


----------



## Misaro (26. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich brauch eure Hilfe..
Anscheinend ist es möglich sich aus BWL zu exploiten, meine Frage ist nur wie oder wo? Ich hab alles durchsucht und nichts gefunden. Es soll nämlich in BWL einen Weg geben der in ein Haus führt oder sowas, und man dann in den Alterac Chat usw wechselt...
Also kennt wer nen Weg? ^^


----------



## silver18781 (27. August 2009)

DarkØm3n schrieb:


> Wie es schein, wird das Trolldorf wohl freigelegt oder 'offiziell' wegen der Flugmounts betretbar, unter Screenshots von Cataclysm hab ich folgendes gefunden:
> http://gallery.buffed.de/view/imagelarge/6348#bild
> 
> Die armen Trolle scheinen vertrieben worden zu sein
> ...


die haben schon nen neues zuhause ;>
das gute alte forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. August 2009)

DarkØm3n schrieb:


> Wie es schein, wird das Trolldorf wohl freigelegt oder 'offiziell' wegen der Flugmounts betretbar, unter Screenshots von Cataclysm hab ich folgendes gefunden:
> http://gallery.buffed.de/view/imagelarge/6348#bild
> 
> Die armen Trolle scheinen vertrieben worden zu sein
> ...



Vielleicht werden dann durch die möglichkeit des Fluges Quests in dem Trolldorf zur Verfügung stehn, oder das Trolldorf wird wie so vieles andere zerstört...


----------



## Anburak-G (28. August 2009)

War mit meinem Druiden heut in Silithus wegen der Raptor Daylie und da Ruhstein grad CD hatte, bin ich etwas "Spazierengegangen" und auch mal den Turm im Norden erklommen und folgendes dabei endeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehörten die evtl. mit zum Öffnungsevent von AQ?

Hab ja erst mit BC angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (29. August 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> War mit meinem Druiden heut in Silithus wegen der Raptor Daylie und da Ruhstein grad CD hatte, bin ich etwas "Spazierengegangen" und auch mal den Turm im Norden erklommen und folgendes dabei endeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was genau meinst du den entdeckt zu haben? Den Drachen dá? Da brauchste nich aufn Turm klettern. Einfach die cam nach oben drehn die fliegen da überall. Der bronzene Drachenschwarm is ja da unten ganz oft vertreten und ja es hat mit AQ zu tun.


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. August 2009)

Richtig, mit AQ, bei einer vorquest sollte z.b Auch A.. irgendwas entdecken (der steht, feindlich, draußen vor hdz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autumna (29. August 2009)

hmmm das hier sieht irgendwie aus wie das verlassene holzfällerdorf hinterm steinkrallengipfel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der schöne einsame see, an dem man vorbeikommt... wird im massentourismus versinken ;-(


----------



## EisblockError (29. August 2009)

Autumna schrieb:


> hmmm das hier sieht irgendwie aus wie das verlassene holzfällerdorf hinterm steinkrallengipfel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wiso massentourimus?


----------



## Autumna (29. August 2009)

na ich hab das etwas übertrieben formuliert, daher auch der zwinker am ende...


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. August 2009)

Soll heißen?^^ Du meinst mit Cataklyschm (ich schreibes extra offensichtlich falsch, damit man net merkt das ichs auch beim versuches richtig zu schreiben was falsch machen würde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. August 2009)

Ganz nett, grade wiedergefunden und weiss nich ob ichs schon gepostet habe:

Fliegen in der Alten Welt geht auch jetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (31. August 2009)

schöne bilder^^
hatte vor ein paar seiten auch welche vom fliegen hinter AQ gepostet^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibu (1. September 2009)

Wieso 'jetzt?' Das kommt doch erst mit Cataclysm ^^


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

Tibu schrieb:


> Wieso 'jetzt?' Das kommt doch erst mit Cataclysm ^^


gibt eine verbuggte zone hinter aq soweit ich weiß


----------



## Bellthane (1. September 2009)

Und wie kommt man dorthin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da es mir grad eingefallen ist, braucht man eig. für AQ 40 und MC noch irgendwelche Vorquests, bzw irgendwelche Gegenstände um Bosse beschwören zu können?


----------



## Naho (1. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man dorthin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein


----------



## MoonFrost (1. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man dorthin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für aq brauchtest du nie eine und die essenz für mc brauchste nichtmehr um die runen zu löschen. das geht nu von allein. du musst aber um in bwl und mc rein zu komm ne pre gemacht haben. oder du lässt dich von nem hexer porten.


----------



## Weissnet (1. September 2009)

Dreamforce schrieb:


> Im Sumpfland gibt es auch so ein kleines Gebiet wo man eigentlich nicht hin kommt, ein kleines Stückchen Gebiet und der Rest ist alles Textur^^. Ich will endlich hinter das Tor vom Silberwald *sich vor das große Tor stellt, wo die ganzen Leute vor stehen*. Auf dem Screen steht: "Das sieht aus, als hätte man das Wasser geteilt" ... da sieht man mal wieder, selbst Blizzard glaubt an Moses xD.



Da ist nichts hinter auser ein Großes Quadrat mit grüner Textur...und es ist riesig^^
Na ja und jetzt kommen ja die Worgelmännchen da hin^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Hm ahja und wie kommt den da hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (1. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> für aq brauchtest du nie eine und die essenz für mc brauchste nichtmehr um die runen zu löschen. das geht nu von allein. du musst aber um in bwl und mc rein zu komm ne pre gemacht haben. oder du lässt dich von nem hexer porten.



Wo und vor allem kann man die Pre noch annehmen? Würde mir die Inis am We gerne mal reinziehen. Vor allem MC reizt mich sehr.

Kann mir jetzt auch jemand sagen, wie man hinter AQ kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (1. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Wo und vor allem kann man die Pre noch annehmen? Würde mir die Inis am We gerne mal reinziehen. Vor allem MC reizt mich sehr.



Ja, das würde ich auch gern wissen. Für welche der 60er und 70er Raids braucht man jetzt noch irgendwas vorher.
Karazhan Schlüssel hab ich mir grade besorgt. Aber was ist mit MC? Wie kommt man da jetzt rein, bzw. wo?
AQ braucht man doch jetzt nix mehr, oder?  Sonst noch irgendwo was, wo man vorher was erledigen muss, um reinzukommen?


----------



## Nagostyrian (1. September 2009)

Die MC Pre kriegt man von dem Blutelf/Hochelf der ganz unten im Blackrock steht, vor der Kammer nach BRT rein


----------



## Mr_Multikill (1. September 2009)

hinter AQ ist ganz leicht..
steht auf einer der letzten seiten, wenn mich ned alles täuscht..
falls ned:
lauft von tanaris aus am meer entlang nach süden..
von da aus dann weiter nach westen, bis ihr an n stück land kommt (also nicht der landestrand sondern weiter westlich)
von da aus einfach über die berge und dann braucht ihr nurnoch n langsamen fall und schon seid ihr da^^


----------



## Mafali (1. September 2009)

Vor 1 Monat ca. bin ich mit nem Kumpel nach za gegangen, um das Mount zu farmen... auf dem Weg dahin bin ich über einen ganz normalen Stein gelaufen, und hatte einen Disconect. Als ich mich wieder Einloggte fand ich mich im nichts wieder und zack hatte ich wieder einen Disco.. also loggte ich mich wieder ein, und fand mich in irgend einem Gewässer vor und wurd wieder gekickt. Beim 3. Einloggen fiel ich einfach und starb.. als ich den Geist freigelassen hatte lag mein Leichnam vorm Geistheiler.. also war ich Quasi unterm Schlingendorntal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Screens hab ich auch da aber ich bin zu Faul die zu Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creeb (1. September 2009)

Mafali schrieb:


> Screens hab ich auch da aber ich bin zu Faul die zu Posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab neulich n Traktor als mount gehabt war vllt n Fehle in der Matrix, Screens hab ich auch aber leider bin ich zu faul zu posten obwohl ich jeniges gerade mache!!


----------



## Jurrasic (1. September 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> hinter AQ ist ganz leicht..
> steht auf einer der letzten seiten, wenn mich ned alles täuscht..
> falls ned:
> lauft von tanaris aus am meer entlang nach süden..
> ...



Könntest du vllt Koords nennen? Sprich von der Kalimdor Insel? Ich hock hier gerade im Wasser und sehe nur dutzende Länder wo man teilweise nicht hochkommt


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

Jurrasic schrieb:


> Könntest du vllt Koords nennen? Sprich von der Kalimdor Insel? Ich hock hier gerade im Wasser und sehe nur dutzende Länder wo man teilweise nicht hochkommt


unten ist eine große landfläche, auch mit mobs


----------



## Jurrasic (1. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> unten ist eine große landfläche, auch mit mobs



Ok? Dann bin ich immoment falsch.^^
Bin gerade da, wo die Karte ihre texturen verliert. Tja, da wa ein loch, kleiner als nen Gnom und Taure fällt rein....ca. 40m tief plumps tod....


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

Jurrasic schrieb:


> Ok? Dann bin ich immoment falsch.^^
> Bin gerade da, wo die Karte ihre texturen verliert. Tja, da wa ein loch, kleiner als nen Gnom und Taure fällt rein....ca. 40m tief plumps tod....


dann warst du scheinbar schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. September 2009)

naja, also der beschreibung von deinem standpunkt nach, scheint es so als wärste südlich vom krater von un'goro.
i bin mir nimmer sicher ob du von da aus hinter AQ kommst, wegen der großen, weißen fläche :/
wenn du von tanaris aus rüber gehst, schwimmste bei hdz nach süden
da ist der landestrand (da laufen mobs rum und da steht n abgestürztes flugzeug)
von da aus gehste weiter nach westen
also auf der map kommste da hinter uldum vorbei^^
kurz vor dem ende von tanaris (also das süd-westliche) ist nochmal n flecken land
da kannste dann bei der vorletzten gebirgskette hoch laufen, also da is n weg erkennbar, wenn du an der richtigen stelle bist^^
dann reitest da hoch und läufst nach westen weiter
wichtig: nicht richtung un'goro runter springen
du reitest oben auf der relativ schmalen fläche weiter, bis links wieder n berg kommt (nicht der erste; ist afaik der 2t.. zumindest der letzte da^^)
da reitest hoch und wenn du richtig bist, siehste dass es auf der anderen seite von dem berg weiter geht
wenn du dann auf der anderen seite bist, reiteste weiter und hältst dich links, damit du nicht zu früh runter gehst (sonst steckste in ner schneise^^)
wenn du richtig bist, reiteste wieder über ne leere fläche, die am ende rechts nen kleinen weg hat und links gehts nen berg hoch..
von da aus kannste auch schon des gebiet hinter AQ sehen^^
dann gehste auf den weg und holst dir langsamen fall -> aufs mount und rüber richtung aq
wenn du dann da runter reitest, musste einfach nurnoch hinter AQ reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzlichen Glückwunsch^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurrasic (2. September 2009)

Danke dir für deine Anwort
Wir sind immoment hinter/in AQ20,(Natürlich nicht instanziert) wo könnte man denn da aufmounten?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. September 2009)

ihr braucht nen hexer der da hinten nen stein stellt
dann könnt ihr euch i.wo hin porten wo ihr aufs flugmount kommt und dann müsst ihr zurück geportet werden
wenn ihr dann wieder zurück seid, bleibt ihr noch auf dem flugmount und könnt rumfliegen

Viel Spaß

Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (2. September 2009)

und wie groß is da die chance das blizz dich bannt?? weil gibt ja so zonen wie hyal wo sich dich gleich rausporten (ka ob mit bann^^)

MfG


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. September 2009)

also ich bin noed gebannt worden und i kenn au niemand der deswegen gebannt wurde..
wenn man aus hyjal geportet wird passiert au nix (war da in letzter zeit öfters)


----------



## ...SKIP... (2. September 2009)

kk gut eins noch überlebt man den fall auch mit dudu in katzenform?! wei die haben wie schurken geringen fallschaden

MfG


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. September 2009)

welchen fall meinste?
bei hyjal wird man dann an den eingang von der flüsternden schlucht geportet, direkt auf den boden


----------



## ...SKIP... (2. September 2009)

also ich mein wo man langsamer fall benutzen soll um hinter aq zu kommen

MfG


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. September 2009)

achso^^
wenn du den weg an den bergen entlang gelaufen bist, und dann bei dem kleinen weg neben dem abgeschnittenen berg bist^^

n bild edite ich gleich rein, i mach mich auf den weg^^


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO18TDwXGr0

Man kann auch n bissel variieren was die Wege und Sprünge angeht. Omg schrecklicher Soundtrack....


----------



## ...SKIP... (3. September 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO18TDwXGr0
> 
> Man kann auch n bissel variieren was die Wege und Sprünge angeht. Omg schrecklicher Soundtrack....



danke =) aber trotzdem? kann mans überleben^^

MfG


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ArthasExploits

Paar tolle Videos und mehr folgen noch ^^


----------



## _Marv_ (3. September 2009)

Bei der Daily " Rettungsversuch auf dem Schiff", bei der man Kvaldir töten muss, ist ein schöner Vergleich zu FLuch der Karibik.

Die Kvaldir ist die Crew von Davy Jones und dann taucht im Kampf auch noch der Kraken auf! Sehr,sehr nett gemacht!!


----------



## Vanth1 (3. September 2009)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> Bei der Daily " Rettungsversuch auf dem Schiff", bei der man Kvaldir töten muss, ist ein schöner Vergleich zu FLuch der Karibik.
> 
> Die Kvaldir ist die Crew von Davy Jones und dann taucht im Kampf auch noch der Kraken auf! Sehr,sehr nett gemacht!!


wo genau issen das?bzw wo gibts die q?


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wo genau issen das?bzw wo gibts die q?



Öhm, Eiskrone Dailyquests  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (3. September 2009)

also genau gesagt eine q die man beim argentumtunier bekommt =)

MfG


----------



## _Marv_ (5. September 2009)

Jo is da ne Daily, aber sind immer verschiedene Dailys, musst halt Glück haben die zu bekommen und musst bei den Sonnenhäschern erfürchtig sein


----------



## Ælenaya (7. September 2009)

ähmmmm......   @ Nagostyrian.....

sag mal, der Screen in deiner Signatur, is aber nicht dein Charauswahl-Screen, oder?

schaut bissi heftig nach "WoW trifft RL kritisch - RL stirbt" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2009)

Ælenaya schrieb:


> ähmmmm......   @ Nagostyrian.....
> 
> sag mal, der Screen in deiner Signatur, is aber nicht dein Charauswahl-Screen, oder?
> 
> ...


thread ausgraben um jemanden zu flamen?


----------



## saibot1207 (7. September 2009)

^^

133 seiten und es wird mehr


----------



## Ælenaya (7. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> thread ausgraben um jemanden zu flamen?



ne, mich einfach mal bissi durchs forum gelesen.....

oder ist es verboten, aufgrund des alters des thread, kommentare zu schreiben?

weisste, auf solche "Foren-Polizisten" die zu alles und allem ihren Senf geben müssen, kann ich genauso verzichten wie Klebebilder auf Kühlschranktüren.... beide nerven unheimlich....


----------



## EisblockError (7. September 2009)

Ælenaya schrieb:


> weisste, auf solche "Foren-Polizisten" die zu alles und allem ihren Senf geben müssen, kann ich genauso verzichten wie Klebebilder auf Kühlschranktüren.... beide nerven unheimlich....



Dann hast du dir das falsche Forum ausgesucht, heir gibts genug Hobby Polizisten und Hobby Anwälte...


----------



## Noitan (16. September 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> in goldshire im haus wo der kürschnerlehrer sitzt (nödlich vom gasthaus) stehen im obergeschoss 6 kinder in der form eines pentagramm, 5 an den ecken 1 in der mitte, un auf dem friedhof sind 6 leere gräber, irgendwo in der nähe liegen 6 fackeln un die musik is au ne andere als in der umgebung (is son bisschen an horrorfilm soundtrak angelegt des hintergrundgedudel)



Die Kinder sind eine Hommage an "Das Dorf der Verdammten", nicht den neumodischen Flim sondern den alten schwarzweissen von anno x zich.


----------



## Kamar (16. September 2009)

Wieso werden in diesem Thread die ganze Zeit Kommentare aus 2008 zitiert? o.O


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

gibt nichtmehr viel zu bereden xD


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

weil die meisten lesen etwas achten nicht aufs datum  zitiren und tada ein zitat von 08 mit antwort von 09^^


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

aber mal was anderes .....

war letztens mit ein paar bekannten kara nen abschiedsraid machen und was muß ich da sehen???

Auch den bossen in den alten raid-inis ist langweilig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber schaut selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=8985:WoWScrnS...9_211043.jpg]

der "alte"  und doch immernoch nice  Gedultswürfel ^^

gruß drago


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab mal ne char liste gesehen und der ausgewählte char hatte so nen würfel auf dem kopf xD
weiß nur nimmer obs mal i.wo auf nem ptr war oder ob ich des nur als screenshot gesehn hab xD

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Weiß zwar nicht ob das hier schonmal vorkam, aber wusstet ihr dass in Rabenflucht, Geister lvl 49 - 50 rumrennen?


----------



## Gunjah (17. September 2009)

Mafali schrieb:


> Vor 1 Monat ca. bin ich mit nem Kumpel nach za gegangen, um das Mount zu farmen...



Der Zul' Aman-Bär wurde schon vor laaanger Zeit aus dem Spiel entfernt und droppt nicht mehr in der Trollinstanz. Warum? Da mit nicht jeder 80er da durchrusht und dann alle mit dem Bären rumreiten. Den Bärendroprate lag näml. bei 100%, wenn man es innerhalb der Zeit zur vierten Kiste schaffte. Heute ist da nur noch mal der Loot aus der dritten Kiste drin. Brauchst dich also dort nicht mehr mit farmen abzumühen.


----------



## Admiratio (17. September 2009)

hiho,
also ich bin hinter aq aber find nirgends eine stelle wo man des flugmount beschwören kann, kann einer sagen wo genau es geht?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

wurde soweit ich weiß schon geschrieben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also du musst n hexer dabei ham der n portstein stellt.
dann portest du dich nach nordend oder in die scherbenwelt und steigst auf das flugmount
dann lässte dich über den hexer port hinter AQ porten -> schon kannst da rum fliegen

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meint grad dass es wirklich schon gepostet wurde^^


Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> ihr braucht nen hexer der da hinten nen stein stellt
> dann könnt ihr euch i.wo hin porten wo ihr aufs flugmount kommt und dann müsst ihr zurück geportet werden
> wenn ihr dann wieder zurück seid, bleibt ihr noch auf dem flugmount und könnt rumfliegen


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht ob das hier schonmal vorkam, aber wusstet ihr dass in Rabenflucht, Geister lvl 49 - 50 rumrennen?




Ja das gab es hier schon aber gaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzz weit vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Admiratio (17. September 2009)

achso danke, jetzt muss ich nurnoch nen hm und jemanden der klickt dahinbringen ^^


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Admiratio schrieb:


> achso danke, jetzt muss ich nurnoch nen hm und jemanden der klickt dahinbringen ^^




na dann viel erfolg ich muß ertsmal die stelle finden wo es nach AQ geht war gestern fast da aber wie das so ist das tele klingelt ich erschreck mich und spring richtung un´goro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja morgen nochmal versuchen =) 

aber kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wo ich überall den raketengürtel brauch weil ich will nicht extra den beruf wechseln müßen nur um alles zu sehen =)


Gruß Drago


----------



## Admiratio (17. September 2009)

eigentlich brauchst du nur einen fallschirm, aber so ist der weg voll easy.

noch ne frage, kann man dann überall in kalimdor fliegen oder nur dort?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

des geht dann leider nur in dem gebiet hinter AQ, sobald du in ein normales gebiet kommst, mountest ab und fällst :/
du musst übrigens kein ingi sein, noggenfogger elixir oder n mage gehen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Admiratio (17. September 2009)

ach doof, dachte kann dann überall rumfliegen, dann lohnt es sich ja fast garnet


----------



## Bellthane (17. September 2009)

Wie kommt man da nochmal hin? Ich hab jetzt schon alles durchschwommen nur irgendwie geht das net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab dann nochn Problem bin zwar Hexer brauch aber dann noch 2 die mit mir mitgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

ich meinte auch nicht für hinter AQ das ist mir klar das ich da nogger nehmen kann aber sowas wie z.B. die grünen rauchsäulen da braucht man doch diesen gürtel 

und 

ich wollte eben noch wissen an welchen orten der gebraucht wird um zu erkunden =)

damit ich mich da fern halte 

gruß  Drago


----------



## Admiratio (17. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Wie kommt man da nochmal hin? Ich hab jetzt schon alles durchschwommen nur irgendwie geht das net.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Rhokan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO18TDwXGr0



sieht man gut hier im video


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

@Admiratio: na klar lohnt des sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also finde ich zumindest^^
@Bellthane: wenn du auf der tanaris map ganz unten guggst, siehste dass links von Uldum (am meer) n stück unentdecktes land ist, da kannste hoch laufen
@Dragonchen: gebraucht wird es zb um hinter zg zu kommen, aber mehr orte fallen mir jetz ned ein..
bin selber kein ingi und trotzdem komm ich oft ans ziel

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> @Dragonchen: gebraucht wird es zb um hinter zg zu kommen, aber mehr orte fallen mir jetz ned ein..
> bin selber kein ingi und trotzdem komm ich oft ans ziel
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...




danke dir dann werde ich mal versuchen die grünen säulen zu finden =) wenns auch ohne gürtel klappt


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

ich sags dir gleich, ich bin da bis jetzt noch ned hin gekommen xD
vllt gehts mit mehr geduld auch ohne die stiefel, aber ich würd dir raten es mit nem ingi zu versuchen^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

na toll^^

na gut ich versuchs und meld mich dann wieder =)

aber mal was anderes hab heute morgen in der kanalisation ich nenn sie jetzt mal UG2 in Dala (also unter den Gittern) ein grooooooooooßes Kroki gesehen war da schon mal jemand??????????


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

jup^^
du musst des schattenseiten elixir holen und trinken bis du zu der fliege wirst^^
dann kannste beim südlichen von den 2 ausgängen über die unsichtbare wand fliegen und dann da runter in des becken mit wasser
da kannste dann unter den weg der dich wieder nach oben bringt (also richtung normales dala) einfach rum fliegen^^
da kommst zb zu dem kroko oder in die arena von dalaran^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> jup^^
> du musst des schattenseiten elixir holen und trinken bis du zu der fliege wirst^^
> dann kannste beim südlichen von den 2 ausgängen über die unsichtbare wand fliegen und dann da runter in des becken mit wasser
> da kannste dann unter den weg der dich wieder nach oben bringt (also richtung normales dala) einfach rum fliegen^^
> ...



cool danike dir das werde ich morgen mal versuchen hab noch 30+ von diesem elixier auf der bank =)    

*freut sich auf kroki schmusen*

gruß Drago


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

hat mal wieder jemand was von Brandolf gehört ????


----------



## Topperharly (17. September 2009)

wir haben hier offensichtlich einige experten. gut, denn ich hab ne frage! in azhara gibt es eine tür, keine drehtür, keine wohnungstür und keine autotür. es handelt sich viel mehr um ein gigantisches tor. soweit ich mich erinnere schimmern die ränder bzw. die umrisse des tors. meine frage ist, wohin bzw. welchen sinn hat das tor. manche meiner gildenleute meine, es sei wie ulduar/uldum eine alte titanische instantz bzw. mich würde das interessieren.

mfg topper


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2009)

Na, wer weiss wo das is... ? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wir haben hier offensichtlich einige experten. gut, denn ich hab ne frage! in azhara gibt es eine tür, keine drehtür, keine wohnungstür und keine autotür. es handelt sich viel mehr um ein gigantisches tor. soweit ich mich erinnere schimmern die ränder bzw. die umrisse des tors. meine frage ist, wohin bzw. welchen sinn hat das tor. manche meiner gildenleute meine, es sei wie ulduar/uldum eine alte titanische instantz bzw. mich würde das interessieren.
> 
> mfg topper




du meinst aber nicht das tor zu den Holzschundfesten oder????

wenn nicht dann sag mal koords oder poste nen screen

gruß Drago


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Na, wer weiss wo das is... ? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ka sag mal =)


----------



## Topperharly (17. September 2009)

mh... kenne mcih von den gegenden gut aus, diese aber nicht, vermute dass das ein bild von einem privatserver ist... vllt eine art instanz oder so....


----------



## Admiratio (17. September 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wir haben hier offensichtlich einige experten. gut, denn ich hab ne frage! in azhara gibt es eine tür, keine drehtür, keine wohnungstür und keine autotür. es handelt sich viel mehr um ein gigantisches tor. soweit ich mich erinnere schimmern die ränder bzw. die umrisse des tors. meine frage ist, wohin bzw. welchen sinn hat das tor. manche meiner gildenleute meine, es sei wie ulduar/uldum eine alte titanische instantz bzw. mich würde das interessieren.
> 
> mfg topper



hmm welches meinst du jetzt? screen wäre toll



Rhokan schrieb:


> Na, wer weiss wo das is... ? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich glaube des ist in todesmine ^^


----------



## Topperharly (17. September 2009)

ich kucke grad ob ich ein screen finde, vllt täusch ich mich auch und meine tasächlich das tor zur holzschlundfeste, btw. hab ich recht mit den fliegenden bäumen?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

uh uh uh uh *streck*
ich denk mal des ist in den todesmienen^^
also ausserhalb aber im instanzierten^^
da ist ne schlucht wo die bäume schweben und die (ehemalige) dalarankugel ist da auch mehrfach vertreten^^
also des glitzern ist oben und die kugeln an sich sind in der schlucht^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2009)

> ich denk mal des ist in den todesmienen^^
> also ausserhalb aber im instanzierten^^
> da ist ne schlucht wo die bäume schweben und die (ehemalige) dalarankugel ist da auch mehrfach vertreten^^
> also des glitzern ist oben und die kugeln an sich sind in der schlucht^^



Jo, war wahrscheinlich mal nen Vorschlag für die Scherbenwelt oder so


----------



## Topperharly (17. September 2009)

jo ich hab das tor der holzschlundtypen gemeint... hatte das aber anscheinend anders in erinnerung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: zum bild. bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das privatserver ist, da ich bilder sssehr frühe bilder der outlands gesehen hab und so eins kam net vor.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

schaut mal ich hab es heute geshafft sturmwind teilweise zu dalaran zu machen =)

[attachment=8986:WoWScrnS...9_070347.jpg]

wollte eigentlich mit der fernsicht den unsichtbaren turm suchen dreh die kamera und seh das  ist das die burg oder was ist das?????


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

jau, des is die burg von sw^^
wenn du über die berge kommst, also vom der sengenden schlucht her (vllt verwechsel ich das gebiet auch, aber auf jeden fall aus nem lava gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), siehste die burg auch einfach so in der luft schweben^^
von der anderen seite halt^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

achso danke dachte schon weil ich den langen tunnel vermisse und die für meinen geschmack etwas weit oben im himmel ist =)

gruß drago


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Hey Exploiter!

Hab hier bisschen in Youtube geguckt, und gleich Alte Exploits ( Östliche Köngreiche ) gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4WyApXGXu8 <- Sollte alles noch funktionieren, da es ein Video aus 3.2 ist, und im Juli gemacht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IO84qQl3AQ...feature=related Teil 2 der Östlichen Königreiche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch7-S1yFywQ&feature=fvw Hier weiß ich allerdings nicht wirklich ob die noch funktionieren, ist ein 2007 Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und für die ganz Interressierten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZIHZcqfI7Y...feature=channel Geheimnisse der Hauptstädte!

Jedes Video so 10-5 Minuten lang, hoffe ich hab euch damit viel Bug - Stoff geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls ich noch was finde Poste ichs gerne bei Interresse

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Shîlunâ schrieb:


> Hey Exploiter!
> 
> Hab hier bisschen in Youtube geguckt, und gleich Alte Exploits ( Östliche Köngreiche ) gefunden!
> 
> ...



cool danke werde mir die viedeos mal anschauen und nachmqachen wenns nicht schwer ist =)


gruß Drago


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

ich werd mir die videos anguggn wenn ich daheim bin^^
danke fürs posten, vllt ist ja was dabei des ich noch ned kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Sollte nicht allzuschwer sein.

Kommt ja Unter Sturmwind vor, da " Unter Sturmwind " der Startpunkt für die richtigen coolen sachen ist.

Wie gesagt, bei Interresse geb ich gern mehr her, wenn ich was finde.

Edit: 





> ich werd mir die videos anguggn wenn ich daheim bin^^
> danke fürs posten, vllt ist ja was dabei des ich noch ned kannte smile.gif
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Fetti / Fallen / Herb



Kein Problem, sollte für jeden was dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit Edit Edit...: " Kleine Geheimnisse Rund um Azeroth 1/2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPaLGuct5Mw...feature=channel

" Kleine Geheimnisse Rund um Azeroth 2/2 "
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK8Cf9oE06k...feature=channel


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

mal so eine frage kann es sein das ich im Steinkrallengebierge falsch abgebogen bin als ich zu dem alten sägewerk wollte ????

Weil aufeinmal stand ich da......

ok screen geht grad nicht  auf jeden fall ist da so eine ruine wie sie bei den nachtelfen / naga sind und ein haus das ausschaut wie von einem orc und da war ein see mit ner angedeuteten höle 

War ich wirklich falsch????

gruß Drago


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Ehm... geht nur mit Screenshot, damit ich weiß wo du stehst.

War da auch schon Öfters, und wenn du den Screen raufbekommst, kann ich dir ungefähr sagen wo.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

du musst erst ganz in den norden vom steinkrallengebirge
da is soweit ich mich erinner n alli lager^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

> du musst erst ganz in den norden vom steinkrallengebirge
> da is soweit ich mich erinner n alli lager^^



War das wirklich ein Ally lager ? Glaube eher so ein Ally Sägewerk - mit einem Robo davor oder?
Und da gibts ja so eine Höhle, da musste man ja so weit ich weiß zurück?... naja egal..
Auf jedenfall musste man ja über die Berge.


----------



## Raz0rblador (17. September 2009)

@ Dragonchen   das ist SCHLOSS Sturmwind^^  bzw die Ruinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( meine ich x) )
(höre manchmal den NPC's beim labern zu.. und ich meine die Lehrerin hat gesagt dass das SCHLOSS Sturmwind sei)


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

ohhh mann warum das jetzt????? erst nimmt er meine bilder aber genau bei den vom Steinkarallengebierge sagt er 

NÖ ZU GROß 


aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


gruß drago


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

Shîlunâ schrieb:


> War das wirklich ein Ally lager ? Glaube eher so ein Ally Sägewerk - mit einem Robo davor oder?
> Und da gibts ja so eine Höhle, da musste man ja so weit ich weiß zurück?... naja egal..
> Auf jedenfall musste man ja über die Berge.


ich mein grad ned des sägewerk sondern da wenn man auf dem weg da hin is^^
vllt meinen wir au grad des gleiche und reden aneinander vorbei xD
also da wo man dann die berge hoch muss ist ne höhle :/
zumindest in der nähe davon

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Machs mit Paint oder so Kleiner^^



> Ich mein grad ned des sägewerk sondern da wenn man auf dem weg da hin is^^
> vllt meinen wir au grad des gleiche und reden aneinander vorbei xD
> also da wo man dann die berge hoch muss ist ne höhle :/
> zumindest in der nähe davon



Glaub ich Langsam auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jaa schon gut möglich das wir aneinander Vorbeireden^^

Aber der Sinn ist der gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Shîlunâ schrieb:


> Machs mit Paint oder so Kleiner^^




schon versucht^^ 

aber hier das viedeo was ich nachgemacht habe^^ ab 2:28 seht ihr es

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN-vw8_vEoo

gruß Drago


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Du bist da schon richtig am See, einfach hinten runter.

Dann in der Grünen art Ruine hinter dem Bogen links hinten auf den Berg rauf.

Dann einfach weiter dem Video folgen.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Shîlunâ schrieb:


> Du bist da schon richtig am See, einfach hinten runter.
> 
> Dann in der Grünen art Ruine hinter dem Bogen links hinten auf den Berg rauf.
> 
> Dann einfach weiter dem Video folgen.




ok danke nur da ich meinen sohn auf dem schoß hatte ( er schuat gerne zu)  und er auch die tastatur mag ist er mal eben hinten die klippen runter gesprungen =) naja morgen nochmal mahcen aber thx an alle 

gruß drago  =)


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Kein Problem.

Viel Glück das dus morgen Schaffst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

danke =)


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Kein Ding, falls jmd nicht weiter weiß ich versuch so schnell wie Möglich hier fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Shîlunâ schrieb:


> Kein Ding, falls jmd nicht weiter weiß ich versuch so schnell wie Möglich hier fragen zu beantworten.



also versuchst du Brandolfs job weiter zumachen  auch nice  

ok

hab da noch ne frage


WO IST DIESER BLÖDE AZHARA-KRATER??????

hab schon ganz azhara abgeritten und mit fernsicht alle berge abgesucht aber ich find den nicht

manno manno manno manno manno

gruß  Drago


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

der azhara krater ist ganz einfach^^
wenn du grad in das gebiet kommst musst die straße entlang und da is dann ja n kleines alli dörfle (naja, ist eig. nur n windreitermeister und n paar npc's)..
da gehste dann geradeaus in die pampa rein und links ist dann n berg..
da hats n horden eingang und afaik auch einen für die allianz
wenn du bei dem horden eingang bist, springste rechts davon auf nen hügel und dann einfach links an dem berg hoch^^
der krater ist aber ned so spannend weil es wirklich nur relativ klein ist..
in das instanzierte kommt man ned rein (weiß ned ob das überhaupt noch in den gamefiles ist)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Edit: Wurde ja schon Beantwortet.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (17. September 2009)

ihr macht mich so heiß ohman >.<
und ich sitz hier im büro und kann nich exploren ^^

naja mal ne frage das mit dem fliegen in azeroth ich hab mal einen screenshot gesehen auf dem ein spieler mit flugmount in OG fliegt, ist das noch möglich?


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2009)

> edit: zum bild. bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das privatserver ist, da ich bilder sssehr frühe bilder der outlands gesehen hab und so eins kam net vor.



Ist kein Privat Server sondern in den Todesminen...



> WO IST DIESER BLÖDE AZHARA-KRATER??????



In Azsharah. In das BG selbst kommst du aber nicht rein, ausser auf nem Privat Server



Btw, weiss jemand wie/ob man zu dem Haus oben auf den Wasserfällen bei SW kommt?


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Zu dem Fliegen in OG, nein direkt fliegen kann man nicht, ist einfach ein Anzeigebugg.
Da rennt jmd ganz normal - du siehst ihn aber auf dem Flugmount.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> ihr macht mich so heiß ohman >.<


hör ich öfters *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> und ich sitz hier im büro und kann nich exploren ^^


mir gehts genauso^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (17. September 2009)

> Zu dem Fliegen in OG, nein direkt fliegen kann man nicht, ist einfach ein Anzeigebugg.
> Da rennt jmd ganz normal - du siehst ihn aber auf dem Flugmount.



danke weiß ich bescheid, muss ich nich tagelange probieren ;D


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. September 2009)

Jau kein Problem.
Fragen über Fragen... und jaahhhhh böse was wenn man nicht gleich loslegen kann gell?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (17. September 2009)

boah ich geh glix auch ma exploren ^^


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (17. September 2009)

> boah ich geh glix auch ma exploren ^^


ich hasse dich ... ;(


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2009)

> ich hasse dich ... ;(



Es is doch toll Donnerstags schon um 12.00 Feierabend zu haben : P


----------



## MoonFrost (17. September 2009)

@mr. Multikill mach mal deine signatur kürzer oder setz die bilder untereinander pls^^.

Zum Thema: Wird der Azshara krater jetzt eigendlich irgendwann eingefügt? So als Alterac kopie wär das voll nice :/.

Achja und 1 exploid hab ich noch. Fliegt mit dem Flugmount über den Brunnen von dalaran. Dann fliegt in den brunnen und schwups könnt ihr in dalarans Keller rumfliegen. (geht am besten mit kleinen mounts, weil die durchn brunn passen. protodrachen sind dazu zu fett.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (17. September 2009)

ich glaub am WE werd ich mich mal hinsetzen und alle alten bugs wieder versuchen zu erreichen und das dann filmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Zum Thema: Wird der Azshara krater jetzt eigendlich irgendwann eingefügt? So als Alterac kopie wär das voll nice :/.



soweit ich weiß wurde die idee mit warsonggulch und alteracvalley verworfen




> Achja und 1 exploid hab ich noch. Fliegt mit dem Flugmount über den Brunnen von dalaran. Dann fliegt in den brunnen und schwups könnt ihr in dalarans Keller rumfliegen. (geht am besten mit kleinen mounts, weil die durchn brunn passen. protodrachen sind dazu zu fett.



kuwl gleich mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also in 3studen für leute die nich schon 12 uhr feierabend haben, faule beamten schweine ihr ;D


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

wenn ich die bilder untereinander mach, is die sig zu hoch :/
naja, kommt eben das marion zitat raus^^

jetz passts^^


----------



## MoonFrost (17. September 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> wenn ich die bilder untereinander mach, is die sig zu hoch :/
> naja, kommt eben das marion zitat raus^^
> 
> jetz passts^^



nö zu hoch is sie nie^^
bloß wenn du sie so endlos lang machst sprengste bei mir deinen thread und ich muss nach rechts scrolln um was lesen zu könn^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (17. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> hat mal wieder jemand was von Brandolf gehört ????




wer stört die ruhenden der vergangenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja mich gibt es noch und ich lese hier auch immer wieder mal mit. wie auch jetzt...

komischerweise finde ich seit meinem wow-ende keine zeit meine angefangenen 
wow-bilder-projekte zu beenden .. eigentlich sollte ich mehr zeit haben

ich denk mal irgendein real-life-bug oder ein zeithänger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch euch meine ganzen explorerbilder auf einer plattform
einigermaßen geordnet zu präsentieren.

denn wenn auch wow - nicht mehr auf meinem pc ist - die bilder habe ich noch alle .

schön, dass es hier noch weiter geht im sinn des guten alten explorens und dass es 
noch immer nette leute gibt, die hier weiterhelfen.


gruß

brandolf a.d.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. September 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> wer stört die ruhenden der vergangenheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*sich verneigt*

hallo ohhh du großer meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja hier gehts noch immer gut ab und es macht noch immer spaß 

freu mich schon auf deine bilder und die passenden geschichten (falls es die gibt)

gruß Drago


----------



## Nortrom141 (17. September 2009)

wow hab ja schon ewig nichmehr hier reingekuckt ^^

@ Mr_Multikill:  Hehe, müssen demnächst malwieder exploren gehn =D old if oder was neues versuchen zu finden!!11 
hamwa ja schonmal fast 1 ma xD (blöde unsichtbare wände -.- ja wir hams mit feststecken versucht, ging nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dragonchen (18. September 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> jup^^
> du musst des schattenseiten elixir holen und trinken bis du zu der fliege wirst^^
> dann kannste beim südlichen von den 2 ausgängen über die unsichtbare wand fliegen und dann da runter in des becken mit wasser
> da kannste dann unter den weg der dich wieder nach oben bringt (also richtung normales dala) einfach rum fliegen^^
> ...




also irgendwie klappt ds nicht seh zwar beide kroki´s und auch den arena platz aber wenn ich dahin fliegen will,
fliege ich gegen ne wand schwebe hoch und komme aus dem boden raus und bin wieder in der kanalisaion UG1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach ich was falsch???

habe alle unsichtbaren wände überflogen ,
bin unter alle wege ca. 10meter gekommen aber nicht zu dem großen Kroki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin um jede weitere hilfe dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Drago

ok Tante Edith war gerade da und hat es mir gezeigt und nun kuschel ich mit dem Rar-Kroki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also alles ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Drago


----------



## Mr_Multikill (18. September 2009)

jau, hatte mich mit der stelle vertan^^
es ist beim nördlichen ausgang^^
hab nur gestern abend i.wie vergessen es noch zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@alex:
was heißt da 1x fast :O
vergess mal hdz4 ned^^


----------



## Kyun (21. September 2009)

Ich mags net, wenn mein Lieblings-Thread auf Seite 4 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War heut wieder mal bisschen exploren und dacht mir, das wär die richtige Zeit, um das ersten Mal hier reinzuposten^^

Angefangen hab ich natürlich klein, bin im Steinkrallengebirge erstmal zu der Hütte und den Ruinen im Nordwesten geklettert.

Dann natürlich noch n Stückchen weiter zum Holzfällerlager. (Zugegeben, das war am nächsten Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Dann kam der Augenblick, an dem ich mir dachte, es wird Zeit für etwas Schwierigeres. Auf die Schnelle hab ich irgendeinen Bank-Twink eingeladen, damit ich n Schlachtzug machen konnte, weil ich das Obsidiansanktum mal n bisschen besser erforschen mochte. Aufgrund massiver Depressionen (mein Noggenfogger wollte mir keinen Langsamen-Fall-Buff mehr geben), brach ich die Erforschung leider frühzeitig ab. (Leider hab ich nur 2 Screens gemacht, und der eine is total vermasselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zum Schluss bin ich mal eben kurz von Darnassus gesprungen und n bisschen schwimmen gegangen, genauer gesagt ans Ende der Welt. Das Interessante dabei? Keine Erschöpfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit genug Geduld und Langeweile, kann man die komplette Map umrunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, das wars erstmal von meinem heutigen (und gestrigen) Ausflug^^

Grüße
Fen


Nachtrag: wollte mir gerade n paar neue Noggenfogger kaufen, da dachte ich mir, ich klettere noch kurz auf die Höhlen der Zeit... das wars jetzt aber erstmal, denk ich^^


----------



## Assari (21. September 2009)

Mit dme neuen Addon, wird bestimmt eine neue Ära des Explorings anbrechen, bzw es wird kein "Exploring" in dem Sinner mehr geben. Fliegen in Azeroth =( So ein Mist.

Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Secretraven (21. September 2009)

Das denke ich leider auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es wird kaum noch ort geben die schwer zu erkunden sind.

Ich hoffe blizz wird sich da vllt was kleines einfallen lassen, damit das exploren nicht komplett ausstirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre echt schade drum.



mal OT: bin dem fliegen eh eher negativ zu gewand, klar es ist gemütlicher, aber früher war in den gebieten einfach mehr los ... jetzt fliegt jeder nur noch durch die luft. Sicher fliegen ist sehr praktisch (farmen etc) aber für die Atmo. eher negativ.


----------



## Deathanubis (21. September 2009)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Ich hoffe blizz wird sich da vllt was kleines einfallen lassen, *damit das exploren nicht komplett ausstirbt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm Blizz war schon immer gegen exploren und wird daher bestimmt nichts dergleichen einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. September 2009)

kurze frage: ist exploren eig. erlaubt?


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. September 2009)

Exploren ist ne echt nice sache in wow, das ist einer der sachen die WoW besonders machen.


----------



## Yodaku (21. September 2009)

ihr verwechselt das mit exploiting. exploring ist nicht verboten, gebiete entdecken ist ja ein wesentlicher bestandteil des spiels. allerdings ist es halt so ne sache exploring und exploiting zu trennen, wenn man einen ort erkundet und dabei zb walljumping bentzt ist es exploiting, wenn man allerdings aus neugrier die kontinente umschwimmt und einen der orte dort entdeckt ist es ja nichts verbotenes.
nur schade dass durch flugmounts dieser faktor solangsam verloren geht, ich hoffe auch blizz nicht ganz auf geheime orte verzichtet.


----------



## Kyun (21. September 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung exploren wird mal wieder etwas schwieriger, bzw. 'generft', wie damals, als sie den Walljump anscheinend gefixt haben wollen. 
Aber es wird sicher IMMER ne Möglichkeit geben zu exploren, war ja noch nie anders bei Blizz. 
Sie wollten es seit Tag 1 abschaffen, habens aber nie geschafft.


----------



## Secretraven (21. September 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Öhm Blizz war schon immer gegen exploren und wird daher bestimmt nichts dergleichen einbauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du verwechselt das wohl schwer mit exploiten. 

Blizzard kann gar nicht gegen das Exploren sein, denn es gibt viel zu viele Orte die nicht direkt zugänglich sind. Wieso sollte Blizzard sie sonst einbauen ? Die Designer haben viele kleine Stellen eingebaut, der Neugier der Spieler wegen. 

Blizz will bestimmt keine Ausflüge zur GM Island, aber wenn Spieler den Weg nach Old ZG oder ins Trolldorf finden, ist das nette kreative Abwechslung, gegen die Blizzard mit Sicherheit nichts haben wird.

Nur die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass solche Orte mit Erweiterungen seltener werden, einfach aus dem Grund, das viele Exploring Orte aus Ideen zu Zeiten der Alpha & Beta Versionen von WoW stammen.

Ich glaube in Version 1.10 (oder noch früher 1.7 oder ka) war sogar ein PreOutland in den Gamefiles. Sah cool aus. Die Final Version hatte damit aber nichts mehr gemein. (Privatserver only soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Kyun (21. September 2009)

Secretraven schrieb:


> Blizzard kann gar nicht gegen das Exploren sein, denn es gibt viel zu viele Orte die nicht direkt zugänglich sind. Wieso sollte Blizzard sie sonst einbauen ? Die Designer haben viele kleine Stellen eingebaut, der Neugier der Spieler wegen.



Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen... Blizz soll absichtlich solche Programmierfehler wie das Walljumpen eingebaut haben? Ne, da bin ich doch der starken Überzeugung, dass das alles ungewollt ist.
Mal als Beispiel: Früher (weit vor BC) konnte man erheblich gemütlicher nach Hyjal gelangen als jetzt. An der Stelle, an der man damals 'einfach' raufklettern konnte sitzt jetzt ein riesiger Felsen, der waagerecht aus der Wand heraussteht. Wieso sollten sie dort einen Felsen hinsetzen, wenn es ihnen egal ist, dass man nach Hyjal kommt? Selbes mit dem No-Mans-Land-Debuff. Weshalb, wenns eh gewollt sein soll?

Und auch, dass angeblich im Patch 1.7 bzw. 1.10 Game-Files von den Outlands waren.... mehr als ein Fehler kann das meiner Meinung nach nicht gewesen sein. Zwischen 1.7 und der Ankündigung von BC liegen immerhin ~13 Monate, und Blizz hütet das Geheimnis ihrer Erweiterung doch ziemlich streng.


----------



## Cruzes (21. September 2009)

Nabend liebe Leuts,
war mal mit meinem kleinen Twink unterwegs und habe mit Quel'Thalas angeschaut... nja eigtl nix vorhanden außer leere ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (21. September 2009)

tja. wer weiss was die zukunft bringt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (21. September 2009)

Kyun schrieb:


> Ich mags net, wenn mein Lieblings-Thread auf Seite 4 kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo auf nem privat server hätt ich sucher auch keine erschöpfung wie wäre es wenn du´s mit nem echten wow realm versuchen würdest? dann wär dass nähmlich nice aber p-server wer sagt denn dass du nicht hingeflogen bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyun (21. September 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> jo auf nem privat server hätt ich sucher auch keine erschöpfung wie wäre es wenn du´s mit nem echten wow realm versuchen würdest? dann wär dass nähmlich nice aber p-server wer sagt denn dass du nicht hingeflogen bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kurze Frage: hast du nen Char aufm Realm Teldrassil? Wenns geht n Alli, zeig dir gerne, wies geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: mich hier nicht gleich wegen P-Servern beschuldigen bitte... ich treib mich ab und zu auf nem privaten auf meiner Festplatte rum, aber von dem würd ich niemals Screens hier rein posten, da ich es selber hasse hier Screens von nem P-Server zu entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (btw ist mein P-Server sowieso verbuggt ohne Ende und da er ja nur auf meiner eigenen Festplatte läuft, gäbe es nix im Handel bzw. in meiner Gilde^^").
Und noch was: wenns dir nur um die Erschöpfung geht... mach kein Full-Quote... sowas is sinnlos und müllt meiner meinung nach nur deinen Post voll ^^


----------



## MoonFrost (22. September 2009)

Ich finds schade das mit cata das exploren ausstirbt. Und vor allem, dass die 100% mounts aussterben :'(


----------



## Kyun (24. September 2009)

Ich glaube, dass es in Cataclysm auch eine gewisse Einschränkung der Flugfähigkeit geben wird. 

In WotLK wars ja so, dass wir das Gebiet erstmal aufm Boden erkunden sollten, damit wir überhaupt sehen, wie schön alles designt ist. 

Mit Cata wird ja auch die alte Welt total umdesignt, also wieso sollten sie uns dieses Mal erlauben sofort zu fliegen?

Und wie schonmal gesagt, das Exploren wird niemals aussterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (25. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ich finds schade das mit cata das exploren ausstirbt. Und vor allem, dass die 100% mounts aussterben :'(



Ich glaub aber, dass zumindest in Städten das Fliegen nicht gehn wird, so wie in Dalaran. Würde meiner Ansicht nach das generelle Konzept einer Stadt komplett untergraben. Also zumindest da bleiben hoffentlich die 100% Mounts.


----------



## MoonFrost (25. September 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber, dass zumindest in Städten das Fliegen nicht gehn wird, so wie in Dalaran. Würde meiner Ansicht nach das generelle Konzept einer Stadt komplett untergraben. Also zumindest da bleiben hoffentlich die 100% Mounts.



uc if und co werden doch extra neu designed, damit man darin fliegen kann.


----------



## SirCotare (25. September 2009)

Ja klar müssen die neue designt werden, aber das liegt daran, dass die Städte jetzt zum Teil garnicht existieren. Wenn du da jetzt angeflogen kommst und nicht einen Blickwinkel wie vom Boden aus hast, dann würde man ja jetzt nur Löcher sehen. Dalaran ist auch komplett fertig gebaut, dennoch kann man darin nicht fliegen (bzw. nur kurz) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (25. September 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Ja klar müssen die neue designt werden, aber das liegt daran, dass die Städte jetzt zum Teil garnicht existieren. Wenn du da jetzt angeflogen kommst und nicht einen Blickwinkel wie vom Boden aus hast, dann würde man ja jetzt nur Löcher sehen. Dalaran ist auch komplett fertig gebaut, dennoch kann man darin nicht fliegen (bzw. nur kurz)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also laut blizz soll uc flugfreundlich gemacht werden (zumindest für die horde) Und in dalaran kannst du nicht aufmounten, weil die stadt ansich ein sehr kleines gebiet ist. das würde noch mehr laggen, wenn da jeder in der luft rumdüsen könnte. Und ich weiß wie z.b. uc von oben aussieht. is ne riesen grasfläche mitm loch in der mitte^^ als walljump noch ging wars ja ziemlich easy rauf zu komm.

Ich denke über kurz oder lang werden 100% mounts nurnoch in instanzen wie hdz3 z.b. sinnvoll sein. Und zum posen natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl so eine instanz in der man frei fliegen kann wär auch mal interessant finde ich. So wie oculus bloß mit den eigenen normalen mounts, das man trotzdem noch normal kämpft.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (25. September 2009)

Kyun schrieb:


> Das Interessante dabei? Keine Erschöpfung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liegt an deinem Elixier des Wasserwandelns.


----------



## Rador61 (25. September 2009)

Moin Exploider, 
da ich mich auch ziemlich für die ganzen Geheimnisse interessiere, hab ich ne kleine Video-Reihe mit einigen (eigentlich fast allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) geheimen Orten
auf Youtube hochgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer will kann ja mal reinschauen: http://www.youtube.com/user/Rador143 (die Vid.-Reihe wird noch fortgesetzt ;])
mfg Rador  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silver18781 (25. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RZkly2spVc hatte langeweile is schon etwas älter


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (25. September 2009)

Rador61 schrieb:


> Moin Exploider,
> da ich mich auch ziemlich für die ganzen Geheimnisse interessiere, hab ich ne kleine Video-Reihe mit einigen (eigentlich fast allen
> 
> 
> ...



Empfehlenswerter Channel


----------



## Kyun (25. September 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Liegt an deinem Elixier des Wasserwandelns.



Wie bitte? (Ne, sorry, ich verstehs echt nicht ^^") Btw, ich bin Schamane, ich verwende kein Elixier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaraxa (27. September 2009)

Hi erstmal,

hab 3 Fragen bezüglich dem exploren/exploiten und wollte keinen Extrathread dafür aufmachen, da ich dachte hier passen die Fragen am besten rein. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir die beantworten.

1. Mein Freund hat mir gesagt wie ich zur Karakrypta kommen kann, dafür brauch ich aber nach seiner Ausssage die auto-unstuckfunktion (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Jetzt wär meine Frage ob man dafür iwie Ärger mit nem GM bekommen kann, wenn man die Funktion quasi missbraucht (hab net wirklich lust drauf, dass mein Acc gebannt wird oder so).

2. Ich hab im Inet ein Video gesehen wie man nach Oldif kommen kann(bei der Bank aufn Tresor rauf und dann auto-unstuck). Da stand dabei dass man das am besten als Gnom schafft. Kann mir da vll wer sagen ob man das auch mit Weltvergrößerer oder Noggenfoggerelixier schaffen kann? Hab keinen Bock als Hordler quer durch If zu rennen und dann festzustellen dasses net funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

3. Klingt jetzt vielleicht ein bissl dämlich aber was is der Unterschied zwischen exploren und exploiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wäre schön wenn ihr mir die Fragen beantworten könntet.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (27. September 2009)

also kara crypts geht soweit ich weiß nichtmehr mit auto-unstuck..
für old if würd ich nen gnom erstellen, du wirst es wahrscheinlich als hordler nicht schaffen da hin zu kommen, selbst wenn es über ein elixir geht

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kid666 (30. September 2009)

Hab da wohl nen neuen weg mit paar Gildies nach Hyjal gefunden ^.^
Im eschental hinter dem weltenboss beginnt die reise....
Man benötigt jedoch nen hexer, da man an einer stelle nicht hochkommt ohne port da man ja noch nicht fliegen kann, ich werde es die tage nommal versuchen und bei erfolg nen vid machen und posten^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. September 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Hab da wohl nen neuen weg mit paar Gildies nach Hyjal gefunden ^.^
> Im eschental hinter dem weltenboss beginnt die reise....
> Man benötigt jedoch nen hexer, da man an einer stelle nicht hochkommt ohne port da man ja noch nicht fliegen kann, ich werde es die tage nommal versuchen und bei erfolg nen vid machen und posten^^




ähm - irgendwie stimmt da was nicht an deiner erzählung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder es ist wie mit dem ei un der henne

wer war zuerst da, der explorer oder der hexer mit den porthelfern
doch da stellt sich dann die frage - wenn das eine ohne das andere nicht geht
wie kam dann der hexer mit seinen helfern dort hin ohne von einem  anderen
hexer mit helfern dort hin geportet werden. welche jedoch wiederum nicht
dort sein konnten, weil ja ein port nötig wäre.....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja und den weg über da gebiet vom eschentalweltenboss kenne ich,
jedoch konnte ich meinen weg den berg so zu erklimmen (ich war schon
sehr weit oben) beenden, da der walljumpnerf einfach zu schnell kam
oder ich zu langsam war ;-)


ich geb ja schon wieder ruhe ;-)

gruß

brandolf a.d.


----------



## kid666 (30. September 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ähm - irgendwie stimmt da was nicht an deiner erzählung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Brandolf du nase ;D

Ne, ich werd emir da mal nen hexer packen der denn nen port "In der wand" aufstellt^^


----------



## Dragonchen (2. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen.....

Da mich mein Sohn seit 4 uhr wach hält habe ich mir gedacht versuchst mal ein paar weitere orte auf deiner entdeckungsreise
abzuhaken.
Also mein heutiges Ziel war AQ20 natürlich das nicht inztantierte und habs auch geschafft.
Doch nun stand ich da bei vielen gelben  " Eiern "  und dachte an den Tempel  (ka warum) kommt man da auch in den nichtinzantierten Bereich?? 
Wenn ja dann bitte ich hiermit um erklärung und wenns nicht geht wo kann ich noch hin???
Ich war schon:
- Trolldorf
- Sägewerk
- alt AQ
- passiv das unterwasserdorf
- passiv Berg Hyial
- Flugplatz IF
- passiv bei einem kleinen Flugzeug mit nen Zelt in der Sengenden Schlucht (dort habe ich auch viele unsichtbare Wände gefunden^^)
- Kanalissation UG2 Dalaran mit dem Rar-Kroki kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- passiv smilie unter Kara
- Krater in Azhara
- der Tarenbauernhof (da unter silithus)
- der Zwergenbauernhof (Hinterland)
-passiv  " HELP "-schriftzug auf dem Berg  Grim Batrol

so das wars bis jetzt wer noch ein paar schöne orte für mich weiß bitte melden dankööööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Drago 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.....
> 
> Da mich mein Sohn seit 4 uhr wach hält habe ich mir gedacht versuchst mal ein paar weitere orte auf deiner entdeckungsreise
> abzuhaken.
> ...




Das nehm ich mal als gestäntniss und werde deinen char umgehend den GMs melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naa quark^^ aba ich würde inne sig sowas net reinpacken wenn ich zugebe was ich scho alles gemacht habe, wofür einige schon gebannt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (3. Oktober 2009)

wie biste nach hyjal gekommen? xD will auch!^^


----------



## Fusssi (3. Oktober 2009)

Xaraxa schrieb:


> 2. Ich hab im Inet ein Video gesehen wie man nach Oldif kommen kann(bei der Bank aufn Tresor rauf und dann auto-unstuck). Da stand dabei dass man das am besten als Gnom schafft. Kann mir da vll wer sagen ob man das auch mit Weltvergrößerer oder Noggenfoggerelixier schaffen kann? Hab keinen Bock als Hordler quer durch If zu rennen und dann festzustellen dasses net funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nen Gnom, weil der oben in die Lücke über der Tresortür passt. Mit nem größeren char geht das nicht. Hab meinen Gnom sogar zum Frisör geschickt, der Iro hat gestöhrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn dann nim gleich nen mage, es geht auch mit Blinzeln. Wenn da nich schon wieder was dran gedreht wurde.



Xaraxa schrieb:


> 3. Klingt jetzt vielleicht ein bissl dämlich aber was is der Unterschied zwischen exploren und exploiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Exploren ist der Versuch Wege zu finden die es eigendlich nicht gibt um an Orte zu gelangen an die Du eigentlich nicht sollst. Und das mit Mitteln welche Dir im Spiel zur verfügung stehen. Sportklettern sozusagen xD

Das Exploiten ist das ausnutzen des Explorens oder auch von Bugs oder sogar ClientHacks, um dir auf diesem Wege Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern zu verschaffen. Z.B. Im Arati aus dem Startbereich auszubrechen bevor das BG startet und beim BGstart sofort ne Flag zu erobern, wärend die anderen erst hin rennen müssen.

Aus genau diesem Grund wurde das Walljumpen auch generft.


----------



## Dragonchen (3. Oktober 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Das nehm ich mal als gestäntniss und werde deinen char umgehend den GMs melden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab doch nix verbotenes gemacht, alles so geschehen wie es im spiel möglich ist. Und das jemand dafür gebannt wird neeeee das gibbet nicht .  Ich bin ein kleiner hund im gegensatz zu Brandolf und der hat wenn nen GM kamm auch immer spaß mit denen gehabt und ist NIE gebannt worden =)



Raz0rblador schrieb:


> wie biste nach hyjal gekommen? xD will auch!^^



ich hab mich von WQ aus an der Felswand mit  " Fernsicht " hoch bewegt und so auch Hyjal erkundet darum ja passiv.
Der rest ist aktiv


Gruß  Drago


----------



## Apuh (6. Oktober 2009)

Kennt schon jemand die Insel Nord-Östlich vom Leuchtturm in Westfall?


----------



## Fallenanqel (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand im Schnelldurchlauf erklären wie man zum IF Flugfeld kommen kann , gerne auch per PM ! D


----------



## Scharyth (6. Oktober 2009)

Wollt kurz was sagen wegen Gilneas:
(erstma: hab gelesen dass das einer wissen will/wollte un eine anwort daraufhin lautete nein, stimmt nich und ich war echt zu faul alle kanpp 140 Seiten durchzu lesen)

Man muss nur rechts bei dem Tor, den Baum entlanghüpfen auf den kleinen Vorsprung, ein bischen nach links laufen bis zu einem "herrausgbrochenem" Stück kommt. Dort dann hochlaufen, bis man gegen eine unsichtbare Wand läuft. Da einfach Auto-feststecken und man ist hintendran. Jetzt nur noch aufmounten und dann hinter springen, noch einbisschen nach oben und man ist drinne.

Leider habe ich keinen guten Screen mehr, wies dahinter aussieht. Das is der Beste, von dennen die ich noch hab (man kanns aber erkennen das das hinten dran is, zum Beispiel auf Minimap).


----------



## kid666 (7. Oktober 2009)

Habs mal bei xfire hochgeladen^^

http://www.xfire.com/video/15006c/

Way to Ironforge Airport ;D


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> hab doch nix verbotenes gemacht, alles so geschehen wie es im spiel möglich ist. Und das jemand dafür gebannt wird neeeee das gibbet nicht .  Ich bin ein kleiner hund im gegensatz zu Brandolf und der hat wenn nen GM kamm auch immer spaß mit denen gehabt und ist NIE gebannt worden =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soso ich bin also ein dicker hund wie - jaja feind hört mit -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zwergalaufstand ;-)

du suchst weitere ziele - da gibt es so 1-3 mal diese liste von mir - da steht vieles drinnen.

ohje,habe ich etwa auch noch den begriff passives exploren eingeleitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ja mit den gm's hatte ich immer viel spass und sie waren auch zu 99,9% sehr hilfbereit.

hmm, könnte es sein, dass der eine gm auf meiner abschiedsparty nur da gewesen ist, um
sicher zu gehen, dass ich es bin der aufhört und somit ein problem aus der liste endlich abgehakt
werden konnte (gerüchte des v... explorens verbreitet)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

he he he

man ich halts garnimmer mit mir aus, so viel bilde ich mir da jetzt darauf noch immer ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

#######

aber im ernst, ich denke mal die zeit des alten explorens läuft beständig gen null - also nehmt noch so 
viel eindrücke mit wie es geht, wer weiss wie es am tag x in der alten welt aussieht; was noch
übrig ist...


gruß

brandolf a.d.


----------



## Dragonchen (7. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> soso ich bin also ein dicker hund wie - jaja feind hört mit -
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein Brandolf du bist *KEIN DICKER HUND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Du bist noch immer mein großes Vorbild was das exploren angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und du hast schon recht das es langsam gegen null geht was ich sehr schade finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber was will man machen Blizz wird wohl kaum ein Herz für uns Explorer haben von daher.......

und thx ich werde nochmal deine LIste aus dem Thread raussuchen damit ich noch was zu tun habe bis cata. kommt (und auch morgens wenn alle noch schlafen) aber es macht nach wie vor nen heiden spaß an so einem ort ganz alleine zu sein.
Wenn ich erlich sein soll, ich fand old AQ so nice das ich mir da erstmal ein Zelt für die Nacht aufgestellt habe^^ 
Hab auch brav von allem Screens gemacht als erinnerung.

Aber mal was anderes wie komm ich zu dem Häuschen da bei dem Wasserfall im Wald von Elwynn?? Hab es schon von beiden seiten versucht, aber ich schaff es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch nicht von der anderen seite genau so schaff ich es nicht in Mulgore zu der höle oben auf nem kleinen vorsprung (nein nicht die Mine mit dem hinterausgang) kann mir da einer weiter helfen büdde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das wars erstmal

Gruß Drago


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> .....
> Aber mal was anderes wie komm ich zu dem Häuschen da bei dem Wasserfall im Wald von Elwynn?? Hab es schon von beiden seiten versucht, aber ich schaff es nicht
> 
> 
> ...



hallo drago,

also ich würde es mit den raketenstiefeln versuchen - haus von elwynn ist etwas heikel und wird einige versuche beanspruchen
und mulgor, da würde ich mir eine höhere position suchen und von da ins explorergebiet mit leichter feder und raketenstiefeln fliegen

zu old aq - ja das ist wirklich eines der bizzardsten gebiete - so unwirklich - aber auch der hintereingang nach dem sprung mit
den vielen vielen insektenschwärmen - vor allem wenn man den ton richtig eingestellt und aufgedreht hat (5.1 ;-)

sowas mit 4d-effekt he he he


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hallo drago,
> 
> also ich würde es mit den raketenstiefeln versuchen - haus von elwynn ist etwas heikel und wird einige versuche beanspruchen
> und mulgor, da würde ich mir eine höhere position suchen und von da ins explorergebiet mit leichter feder und raketenstiefeln fliegen
> ...



Guten Morgen

Tja dann kann ich das Haus am Wasserfall vergessen habe keine Raketenstiefel (bin kein Ingi) schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und zu der Mulgorehöle also ich habe alles an der Felswand abgeritten Mulgore komplett ---> kein höherer punkt zu erreichen
das gleiche von der anderen Seite also Brachland und auch vom Steinkrallengebierge aus gibbet keinen weg überall wo man denk da geht es steht ne unsichtbare Mauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also werden das wohl 2 Gebiete sein, die ich dann irgendwann mit Cata. bei meiner
normalen erkundung nach der Katastrophe sehen werde.

Gruß drago


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollt mich an der Stelle mal drüber aufregen, dass man mitm Mopped jetzt Fallschaden bekommt. Das ist ja sooo kontraproduktiv. Man konnte soo herrlich segeln mit nem leichten Fall und Mopped, das geht nu nicht mehr. Man stürzt sich ja zu Tode. Ansonsten gehts ma gut. Brandolf, bist du wieder aktiv?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Oktober 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Ich wollt mich an der Stelle mal drüber aufregen, dass man mitm Mopped jetzt Fallschaden bekommt. Das ist ja sooo kontraproduktiv. Man konnte soo herrlich segeln mit nem leichten Fall und Mopped, das geht nu nicht mehr. Man stürzt sich ja zu Tode. Ansonsten gehts ma gut. Brandolf, bist du wieder aktiv?



muss dich enttäuschen - weder bin ich wieder aktiv noch habe ich vor wieder aktiv
zu werden - zumindest in wow.

da bin ich einfach ein zu altes relikt und für dieses neue wow kann ich mich nicht mehr
begeistern - wäre da wohl eher ein arbeitlos herumhängender explorer der vielleicht auf
archeologie umschulen müsste, wobei dies bestimmt nicht so spannend wäre.

ja ok, den trailer haben sie gut und recht spannend gemacht, aber das waren die anderen
eigentlich auch - wobei an den ersten keiner hinkommt - aber die trailer beinhalten nur
die besten sekunden vom film - äh spiel ;-)

also wenn, dann bin ich noch eher drauf mir 2010 ein probelauf in unbekannten welten
und unbekannte weiten zu begeben, die noch nie ein onlinespieler gesehen hat.
auch wennzuerst keine 5 jahresmission geplant ist - eher 1-3 monate ;-)

zumindest wird es einen captian brandolf geben, der bestimmt mehr als die grenzen
erforschen wird - falls da was geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß

brandolf a.d.


----------



## MoonFrost (9. Oktober 2009)

Die höhle is inzwischen easy zu erreichen. geh auf den zepelin von tb  nach og und jump rechtzeitig ab. du meintest die glaub ich. wenn nicht sag mir welche du meinst^^


----------



## Dragonchen (9. Oktober 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Die höhle is inzwischen easy zu erreichen. geh auf den zepelin von tb nach og und jump rechtzeitig ab. du meintest die glaub ich. wenn nicht sag mir welche du meinst^^



ok ich glaub du meinst die gleiche wie ich nur wie komm ich als alli zum zeppelin mmmhhhh.....
Einfach mal versuchen und glück haben ^^
Na ja danke dir auf jedenfall werde es sobald mein Acc. wieder läuft versuchen

Gruß Drago


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. Oktober 2009)

dragonchen, sei nur vorsichtig. :-))

denn wenn du die zeppelintürme betrittst, dann werde auch die goblins dich angreifen.
den effekt kennt man ja aus bb.

also lauf so schnell du kannst unter deck, dort bei der treppe ist keine kleine niesche
dot ist man sehr sicher, bis man ausser reichweite der goblins ist.

nur ein kleiner tipp, vom zeppelinvielflieger ;-)


----------



## darkdriver321 (9. Oktober 2009)

hier eine möglichkeit hyjal zu besuchen. habs letztens auch probiert und das funzt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSRVw4SgMnk
viel spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschnuff (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss mal brandolf mein lob aussprechen. hab mir mal angetan alle seiten durchzulesen.
also beim flugplatz in if und beim teich in elwyyn wo man blumen angeln kann war ich auch, mitm zebra isses voll easy mitm deathknight. in old if war ich auch, allerdings nur mitm jäger-pet. kann mal einer neliste reinstellen, was man noch alles besuchen kann? am besten ne liste zum ausdrucken, danke an alle und macht weiter so.

lg an alle und besonders an brandolf vom schnuffi


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mal in die Runde hier:

Sicherlich kennt jemand in Dämmerwald im Westen den Friedhof, dort kann man in eine Art Höhle runterlaufen und kommt in einen Gang, wenn man Links geht in einen großen Raum und hinten nochmal links, noch in einen Art Raum.

Der sieht so ähnlich aus, wie ich den suche. Das ist auch ein großer Raum, aber dunkle, schaut wie Scholomance aus , hat aber ein große Ebene wo sich in der Mitte noch Wasser befindet. Ich weiß nicht ob das uach ne Höhle ist, hab das mal in einem Video gehsehn, da hat jemand nen Duell gemacht. Hoffe jemand kennt diesen Platz.

Wäre extrem dankbar drüber, wenn jemand diesen Ort kennt !


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2009)

> Der sieht so ähnlich aus, wie ich den suche. Das ist auch ein großer Raum, aber dunkle, schaut wie Scholomance aus , hat aber ein große Ebene wo sich in der Mitte noch Wasser befindet. Ich weiß nicht ob das uach ne Höhle ist, hab das mal in einem Video gehsehn, da hat jemand nen Duell gemacht. Hoffe jemand kennt diesen Platz.
> 
> Wäre extrem dankbar drüber, wenn jemand diesen Ort kennt !



Mh, der einzige Ort der mir spontan einfällt den du meinen könntest ist die Krypta im Ödland, aber die ist nicht sonderlich groß unten


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist die genau?


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wo ist die genau?



Bin mir nichtmehr so sicher, müsste aber irgendwo bei dem mit "C" markierten Punkt liegen (direkt an einer dieser "Säulen", nicht leicht zu finden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Habs gefunden , danke.

Ist es aber leider nicht, es ist größer und hat in der Mitte eine große Ebene mit Wasser.

Ich weiß einfach nicht wo ich da suchen soll ;/


----------



## Kaltunk (10. Oktober 2009)

Ein Vorposter nannte eben irgendwie, einen Teich wo man Blumen angeln kann.. ich finde die Seite nich two das steht, kann mir das einer sagen?


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab was interresantes gefunden.

Weiß  jemand was das ist?

Ist neben Karazhan bei dem Friedhof die Gruft.


----------



## Todesschnuff (10. Oktober 2009)

*doppelpost*^^


----------



## Todesschnuff (10. Oktober 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Ein Vorposter nannte eben irgendwie, einen Teich wo man Blumen angeln kann.. ich finde die Seite nich two das steht, kann mir das einer sagen?



das ist dort, wenn man von sturmwind nach if fliegt, da is son wasserfall in elwyyn, ich versuch mal nen screen zu machen und lade ihn gleich hoch.

lg schnuffi


----------



## silver18781 (10. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


älter als burning crusade


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab was interresantes gefunden.
> 
> Weiß  jemand was das ist?
> 
> Ist neben Karazhan bei dem Friedhof die Gruft.



die gruft ist riesengroß und sehr sehr düster. schau mal auf youtube, dort gibt es einige videos drüber. man weiß nicht genau ob da nochmal was kommen wird...

/edit: hier mal ein video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiKNh9sNpm8


----------



## Kaltunk (10. Oktober 2009)

Ah, der Teich.. ja, der ist mir bekannt. Aber WAS?, da kann man Blumen angeln.. Das war mir noch nicht bekannt. Wieso macht WoW sowas, sie erstellen einen Teich, wo KEINER hin darf und machen dort Blumen als farm Objekt hin xDD Denen muss wohl langweilig sein. Was kann denn dort alles geangelt werden?


----------



## Todesschnuff (10. Oktober 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Ah, der Teich.. ja, der ist mir bekannt. Aber WAS?, da kann man Blumen angeln.. Das war mir noch nicht bekannt. Wieso macht WoW sowas, sie erstellen einen Teich, wo KEINER hin darf und machen dort Blumen als farm Objekt hin xDD Denen muss wohl langweilig sein. Was kann denn dort alles geangelt werden?


 
ich hab da bis jetzt nur friedensblumen gehabt, innerhalb von 5 min ca 50 stück. gerüchteweise soll man da aber auch frostlotus angeln können.

lg schnuffi


----------



## Fenrieyr (10. Oktober 2009)

beim *Dun Morogh Luftfeld

bin ich rausfeklettert mit kollegen und haben alle dahine geportet =D
*


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab was interresantes gefunden.
> 
> Weiß  jemand was das ist?
> 
> Ist neben Karazhan bei dem Friedhof die Gruft.



joa ist ne gruft mit verschiedenen räumen, wofür auch immer, man kann durchs gitter durchgefeart werden, auch wenns ned gern gesehen ist^^


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Das ist es, DAS ES IST!

Ich komm aber net rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe versucht in den Ecken reingesheept zu werden oder den Magier reinzufearen als Priester, klappt das reinfearen nur von einem Hexenmeister?


----------



## Kamar (10. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weis wurde die ganzen Wege gefixt, evtl geht Shadowstep noch aber ka... ansonsten kenn ich nurnoch ein Weg mit dem Otherworld Glitch, wenn ich mal Zeit hab mach ichn Video und posts.


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre sehr dankbar drüber!


----------



## Kamar (11. Oktober 2009)

Scheint doch noch einen anderen Weg zu geben, getestet hab ichs noch nicht eben erst auf Youtube gesehen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U__0QeRO4CI&translated=1


----------



## Lydell (11. Oktober 2009)

das mit dem auto freisetzten hab ich gerade bzw. bin dabei, es zuversuchen aber leider kommt der freisetzten-port nicht durch die wand sondern immer in endgegen gesetzte richtung von der krypta weg =(


----------



## Dragonchen (11. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> dragonchen, sei nur vorsichtig. :-))
> 
> denn wenn du die zeppelintürme betrittst, dann werde auch die goblins dich angreifen.
> den effekt kennt man ja aus bb.
> ...



Ich danke dir Brandolf,

aber da nehme ich mir die hilfe meiner kleinen Collectra sie ist ne Trolljägerin^^ 
so gehts ja auch =)

gruß Drago


----------



## Soramac (11. Oktober 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> das mit dem auto freisetzten hab ich gerade bzw. bin dabei, es zuversuchen aber leider kommt der freisetzten-port nicht durch die wand sondern immer in endgegen gesetzte richtung von der krypta weg =(




Selbe Problem bei mir auch, habe noch ein anderes Video angeschaut und mich an der gleichen Stelle hingestellt, trotzdem werde ich immer in die andere Richtung telepotiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (11. Oktober 2009)

Mhh, dass mit dem Blumen angeln hört sich wie cheaten an.. xD Somit kann man voll Alchi am Anfang gut skillen ^^
Naja, WoW selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann man bestimmt gut Geld mit machen ^^


----------



## Soramac (11. Oktober 2009)

Es funktoniert einfach net, weiß nicht was ich falsch mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin drinne, seit ich das Video gehsehen habe ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ8krnhYUY0


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Oktober 2009)

es freut mich, dass ihr wieder einen zugang zu diesen wunderbaren geheimnisvollen ort 
gefunden habt - schon am anfang ist es ein reiz die tore zu öffnen und sich den sound
im abgedunkelten zimmer zu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber auch der gelungene scherz, neue besucher in das loch am eingang zu locken und sie
dazu zu bringen hineinzuspringen ist immer wieder lustig...

"hey! bist du verrückt, ich wäre fast gestorben! ich stehe jetzt auf so einem berg von knochen
wo muss ich hin?"

meist antwortete ich - ähm da war ich noch nicht - mit einem hämischen grinsen ....


----------



## Dragonchen (12. Oktober 2009)

das ist aber gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  @ brandolf

und ich kann das nicht versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil auch wenn ich mit DRago den RS zu hause (auf der Bank) lasse nimmt er bei der feststeck funktion den  "astralen Rückruf "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muß ich wohl mal wieder meine Hexe auspacken 

*such such ahh da ist sie ja^^*
*staub wegpust so fertig für die gruft*

hehe da freu ich mich schon drauf wollte da immer schon hin. 
Schon seit ich das erste video von der Gruft gesehen habe schön gruseln *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Drago


----------



## Todesschnuff (12. Oktober 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> Mhh, dass mit dem Blumen angeln hört sich wie cheaten an.. xD Somit kann man voll Alchi am Anfang gut skillen ^^
> Naja, WoW selber schuld
> 
> 
> ...




also viel bekommt man für die blumen nicht, aber wie du gesagt hast, wenn du alchi bist lohn es sich^^

lg schnuffi


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Oktober 2009)

Todesschnuff schrieb:


> also viel bekommt man für die blumen nicht, aber wie du gesagt hast, wenn du alchi bist lohn es sich^^
> 
> lg schnuffi



die alchies können nur froh sein, dass ich nicht mehr spiele 
- so wie ich damals so einen angler erschreckt hatte - he he he

(man, jetzt bekomm ich das grinsen für die nächsten stunden nicht mehr weg)


----------



## Todesschnuff (12. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> die alchies können nur froh sein, dass ich nicht mehr spiele
> - so wie ich damals so einen angler erschreckt hatte - he he he
> 
> (man, jetzt bekomm ich das grinsen für die nächsten stunden nicht mehr weg)



och, ich hab auch schon einige erschreckt, die da mitm lienien-flug-taxi lang sind, die wollten alle wissen wie ich denn da hin gekommen bin^^. ich hab das auch schon nen paar von dem server arygos gezeigt. also wer mal da hin will und auf meinem server ist, der kann mich fragen, einfach todesschnuff anschreiben.


tante edith meint ich soll meinen namen in mini-brandolf umbenennen^^
keine schlechte idee

lg schnuffi


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Oktober 2009)

ach ja du hast eine pn mit einer liste

und ein gnom eigent sich eigentlich nicht als explorer, der hat soagr probleme über
das gras vom brachland zu schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ähm, ihr wollt die geschichte nicht wirklich nochmal lesen ;-)


----------



## Todesschnuff (12. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ach ja du hast eine pn mit einer liste
> 
> und ein gnom eigent sich eigentlich nicht als explorer, der hat soagr probleme über
> das gras vom brachland zu schauen
> ...



Danke für die liste.^^ werd mal schauen ob ich da auch überall hin komme^^

lg schnuffi


----------



## Deloba (12. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ach ja du hast eine pn mit einer liste
> 
> und ein gnom eigent sich eigentlich nicht als explorer, der hat soagr probleme über
> das gras vom brachland zu schauen
> ...



doch wollen wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milanese (12. Oktober 2009)

Also die Karazhan-Gruft is schon recht interessant. Ich frag mich nur was da mal hinkommen wird...


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2009)

milanese schrieb:


> Also die Karazhan-Gruft is schon recht interessant. Ich frag mich nur was da mal hinkommen wird...




Wie kommt man dahin? xD


----------



## milanese (12. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wie kommt man dahin? xD




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U__0QeRO4CI&translated=1


----------



## Naho (12. Oktober 2009)

So da ich des levelns mit meinem Mage überdrüssig wurde dachte ich mir mal Explorst halt auch mal ein bisschen und dass ist dabei rausgekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man einen Weg, der von dem kleinen Dorf zw Dun Morogh und Menethil im Gebirge liegt , in den Berg hineingeht und nach ein paar Meter endet.
Ich bin batürloch runter gesprungen war aber nach kurzer zeit tot^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier war ich mit meinem Schamie unterwegs und mit einem Freund der gemeinsam mit mir Explort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist über UC, und wir musst den Weg über das Gebirge wählen da man nicht mehr direkt bei UC raufjumpen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist das Gebiet im westen vom UD startgebiet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier war ich wieder mit Schamie unterwegs da mein Mage zu klein war um bei der Fackel rauf zu springen
Nun zur vervollstädnigung noch IF-Gipfel und Dun Morogh Luftfeld, ich hab auch einen Screen von Old IF aber da sieht man fast nix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gipfel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Luftfeld


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Oktober 2009)

@Vorposter das sidn wohl die einfachsten Sachen.


War schon fast überal dort...


----------



## kid666 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab da was nettes entdeckt ^.^
Als ich letzens einen DC hatte, als ich von Valgarde nach Menethil war via Schiff und im Fertigen Ladescreen eine nDC bekam, saß ich noch auf meinem FLugmount, als ich nach Menethil reinkam....
Meine Augen wurden groß und ich freute mich wie ein Hase ;D Naja, in dem moment, als ich gerademal 10 meter geflogen bin, kam "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde Unterbrochen" -.-'  Epic Fail ;D

Bin zudem in Teldrassils mal an einen Wasserfall gegangen (der rausführt von dem Baumstumpen) und mit meiner Pristerin mit Anlauf gejumpt und Levitieren gegeben.... Dann fast am Ende der Map Levitieren Weggeklickt und auf den Grund des Bodens Getaucht, dort lagen iwie einige Sachen auf dem Boden (leider kein screen, werde aber mal versuchen welche zu machen)..... Das wasser hatte eine Eigenartige Farbe, so lila,blau,pink so um den Dreh... Ich dachte zuerst, es wäre was besonderes und des War es auch, ich hatte 2x nen Ladebalken hintereinander o.O bin irgendwo auf dem Friedhof in Darnassus rausgekommen, könnte sein, dass es der WEG zu GM-Island war aber KA!

SOllte jemand den Weg (der auch funzt) zu GM-Island kennen (Die Insel in Tanaris ist NICHT GM-Island, sondern ein Teil der Pre Q zur Öffnung von AQ) möge er/sie mir ihn doch mal via PN posten ;D

Achja, Crypt of Karazhan werde ich gleich mal testen =)


----------



## MoonFrost (14. Oktober 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> So da ich des levelns mit meinem Mage überdrüssig wurde dachte ich mir mal Explorst halt auch mal ein bisschen und dass ist dabei rausgekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast dir wirklich ALLE spells in dein ui gezogen oder?^^


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Oktober 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> SOllte jemand den Weg (der auch funzt) zu GM-Island kennen (Die Insel in Tanaris ist NICHT GM-Island, sondern ein Teil der Pre Q zur Öffnung von AQ) möge er/sie mir ihn doch mal via PN posten ;D




Die GM-Insel befindet sich *NICHT* mehr auf den live-servern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das heißt wenn du da so gerne hin willst, mach was ingame dafür das du in den verhörraum kommst (mehr siehste da aber nicht),
oder lade dir dieses Programm runter (komm grade nicht auf den Namen schau mal hier im Forum nach das steht hier irgendwo). Da kannste die Welt von WoW erkunden ohne im Spiel zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ich hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Drago


----------



## araos (15. Oktober 2009)

Haltet mich für doof, aber wenn man seinen rs wegschmeisst um sich mit freisetzen rein zu porten, wie kommtam dann wieder raus? soweit ich weiss is das gitter zu dick um mit auto freisetzen durchzukommen...

Das stell ich mir schon witzig vor, wenn man in der gruft feststeckt und dann nen ticket schreiben muss. Falls wem das passiert, bitte macht screens vom chat, ich will wissen wir der gm darauf reagiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. Oktober 2009)

Deloba schrieb:


> doch wollen wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hat etwas gedauert, aber hier - und ich hatte dieses erlebnis schon mal in einem thema hier beschrieben ;-)

#################################################

Manchmal muss man ein Böser sein ....

ist schon etwas länger her aber das macht ja nix. 

Ihr kennt ja den netten See den man überfliegt, wenn man nach 
Eisenschmiede fliegt. Nun als ich mal wieder dort war, sah ich schon von 
weitem einen Zwerg oder wars ein Gnom - ist ja egal - beim Angeln 
(Friedensblumen angeln ist wohl leichter als sie zu pflücken) und dachte 
mir mit einem breiten Grinsen den erschreckst du mal. 

Ich warf ein weisses Rauchsignal so rechts neben ihm hin und lief zum Rauch so 
hin, dass er mich nicht gleich sehen konnte, schritt dann langsam durch 
den Rauch und stand vor ihm. Ich glaube mein Vorhaben ist total gelückt 
*rofl*. 
Er schrieb mit einigen Schreibfehlern (war wohl die Aufregeung des 
Ertappten) [sinngemäß] 
"bist du ein GM? Ich bin nur versehentlich hier und habe wissen wollen 
was das für eine Fischquelle ist. Bitte mach nichts - ich bin auch schon 
weg und komme nicht wieder" 
Dann lief er nach Süden ist möglicherweise die Klippe ohne Sicherung in 
den Tod gesprungen. 
Ich war aber so human, dass ich ihm noch flüsterte ich bin kein GM. Aber 
ein sich kaputtlachender Explorer ^^, ich glaube zum Schluss musste 
auch er lachen über seine Panik. 


Tja, Exploren kann ja soooo viel Spass machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silver18781 (15. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Die GM-Insel befindet sich *NICHT* mehr auf den live-servern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und wie die noch auf den live servern is.. du kommst nur netmehr hin weil zwischen der insel und kalimdor nix is und wenn du nur ein fuß auf die insel gesetzt hast macht es zackbumm instaban


----------



## Kotnik (15. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema GM-Insel muss ich auch eine Zeugenaussage machen:

Neulich erst in der Online-Liste einen Spieler gesehen, dessen Zone "GM-Insel" war...also gibt es sie schon noch...und er war da länger. also wars entweder ein GM oder man wird doch nciht instant gebannt..^^


----------



## Dragonchen (16. Oktober 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Zum Thema GM-Insel muss ich auch eine Zeugenaussage machen:
> 
> Neulich erst in der Online-Liste einen Spieler gesehen, dessen Zone "GM-Insel" war...also gibt es sie schon noch...und er war da länger. also wars entweder ein GM oder man wird doch nciht instant gebannt..^^



Dann war er sicher in diesem Verhörraum, aber auch ich habe mittlerweile die ganze karte abgeschwommen und nix entdeckt was auf die GM-Insel hindeutet darum denke ich ganz stark das sie doch instanzierd wurde eben damit wir da nicht hin kommen.

Aber wer mich eines besseren belehren kann (sprich es mir auf Rexxar zeigt) dem danke ich jetzt schon mal, weil die insel auch auf mich einen gewissen reiz ausübt^^

gruß Drago


----------



## Gwen (16. Oktober 2009)

Todesschnuff schrieb:


> das ist dort, wenn man von sturmwind nach if fliegt, da is son wasserfall in elwyyn, ich versuch mal nen screen zu machen und lade ihn gleich hoch.



Und wie kommt man da hoch?
T'schuldigt die Frage, aber seit walljumping nicht mehr machbar ist sind meine Exploreranstrengungen etwas veraltet.


----------



## Dragonchen (16. Oktober 2009)

darkdriver321 schrieb:


> hier eine möglichkeit hyjal zu besuchen. habs letztens auch probiert und das funzt
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSRVw4SgMnk
> viel spaß dabei
> 
> ...



Kann mir bitte mal wer erklären, was man da genau machen muß irgendwie funzt das bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke im vorraus 

gruß Drago


----------



## Abrox (16. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist grad etwas aufgefallen:

Wenn Cataclysm kommt, wird dieser Thread zu einer Goldgrube.

Ich weiss, dass es hier ums exploren geht, aber:

Es verschwindet so viel. Das Brachland wird komplett umgebaut. Burg Schattenfang beommt ein neues Aussehen.
Eigentlich wäre es schade, diese Sachen die Verschwinden noch festzuhalten.

Würd eine Dukomentation über jetzt noch aktive Gebiete hier hereinpassen? Sonst bleibt es für folgende Spieler ein Geheimnis, das die Gebiete so mal existiert haben.


----------



## Todesschnuff (16. Oktober 2009)

Noamuth schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man da hoch?
> T'schuldigt die Frage, aber seit walljumping nicht mehr machbar ist sind meine Exploreranstrengungen etwas veraltet.



Also ich hab da mit walljumping kein problem, ich geh da immer über die sengende schlucht rauf, ich versuch mal nen video zu machen. kann mir da jemand nen programm sagen mit dem das geht? 

danke im voraus. euer schnuffi


----------



## Lydell (16. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Dann war er sicher in diesem Verhörraum, aber auch ich habe mittlerweile die ganze karte abgeschwommen und nix entdeckt was auf die GM-Insel hindeutet darum denke ich ganz stark das sie doch instanzierd wurde eben damit wir da nicht hin kommen.
> 
> Aber wer mich eines besseren belehren kann (sprich es mir auf Rexxar zeigt) dem danke ich jetzt schon mal, weil die insel auch auf mich einen gewissen reiz ausübt^^
> 
> gruß Drago



bzgl. zu der gm insel hätte ich da mal eine frage und zwar kann es sein das diese auf den classic realms existiert?
weil irgendwie meines wissens stammen die meisten live-server aufnamen (originale) von classic servern sprich rajax, rexxar, aszarah etc. von bc/wotlk server wie beispielsweise aldor, festung der stürme,ulduar habe ich bisher keins im internet gefunden....vielleicht ist auf den neueren server die gm-insel instanziert?


----------



## Rhokan (16. Oktober 2009)

> bzgl. zu der gm insel hätte ich da mal eine frage und zwar kann es sein das diese auf den classic realms existiert?



eigentlich sollte sie entweder auf allen oder auf keinem realm sein, sonst wären ja unnötiger weise zwei "alte welten" vorhanden


----------



## leckaeis (16. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte mal wer erklären, was man da genau machen muß irgendwie funzt das bei mir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wird doch im Video relativ genau beschrieben. Von OG aus nach Nordend, aufs Flugmount steigen und non-stop nach Silberquell(?) fliegen und Disconecct-Makro drücken. 

Enloggen, dem Weg folgen, nach oben fliegen, freuen.


----------



## Todesschnuff (16. Oktober 2009)

Todesschnuff schrieb:


> Also ich hab da mit walljumping kein problem, ich geh da immer über die sengende schlucht rauf, ich versuch mal nen video zu machen. kann mir da jemand nen programm sagen mit dem das geht?
> 
> danke im voraus. euer schnuffi




So hier ist das video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0ZC-MWDu4k


LG Schnuffi


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Wird doch im Video relativ genau beschrieben. Von OG aus nach Nordend, aufs Flugmount steigen und non-stop nach Silberquell(?) fliegen und Disconecct-Makro drücken.
> 
> Enloggen, dem Weg folgen, nach oben fliegen, freuen.


ich hab mich als ally auf das ding drauf gestorben, stand dann ganz vorne auf dem ding damit mich die beiden wachen nicht erwischen
dann brav hingeflogen ohne den boden zu berühren und über der stadt diverse male das makro benutzt, blieb aber in nordend


----------



## Scharyth (16. Oktober 2009)

kenne das disconnect makkro nur vom hörn... kann mir einer sagen was darein kommt?


----------



## Kamar (16. Oktober 2009)

Scharyth schrieb:


> kenne das disconnect makkro nur vom hörn... kann mir einer sagen was darein kommt?



Habs dir mal von mir kopiert...

/run if(not scm) then scm = SendChatMessage; end; function SendChatMessage(msg,type,lang,chan) scm("\124cFF00FFCC\124Hitem:19:0:0:0:0:0 :0: \124h" ..msg.. "\124h\124r",type,lang,chan);end;
/say DISCONNECT RISK: TRUE.


----------



## Ardor11 (18. Oktober 2009)

hmm hab das mit der Gruft auch schon einmal ausprobiert ging aber nicht wirklich... naja ich werde es nochma probieren aber erst hol ich mir meinen Stein wieder ^^


----------



## Assari (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja schade dass mit dem neuen Addon die "Alte" Welt weg is, aber wird ja alles ummodelliert und dneke es wird neue Explorer Hindernisse und Sghts geben^^


----------



## Scharyth (18. Oktober 2009)

Danke für das Makkro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kid666 (18. Oktober 2009)

Weg zur GM insel auf Rexxar  *hust*  durotan funzt es auch ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqM7zGHt7Kg


----------



## kid666 (19. Oktober 2009)

hmm ich kann nun auch in der classic welt fliegen ;D
wer es wissen will, soll mich anwispern^^


----------



## De Gaudi (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab gehört man kommt auch in Icecrown rein...könnte das einer von euch prüfen?


----------



## Scharyth (19. Oktober 2009)

bei der zitadelle eindach wenn du die große treppe hoch gehst, aufs flugmount dann da oben i-wo rein fliegn un dann biste unter icecrown XDD sry kanns nich besser beschreiben


----------



## kid666 (20. Oktober 2009)

ich mach nacher nen video und poste es mal^^


----------



## Càtdòg.. (20. Oktober 2009)

schöne Sache =)


----------



## Alyshra (20. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt schon dazu ein Video, somit kommst du auch unter Nordend. Kannst also in Archavons Kammer rein etc....
Drück mich dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (20. Oktober 2009)

Wie kann man in der Classic Welt fliegen? :O


----------



## Dragonchen (20. Oktober 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Wird doch im Video relativ genau beschrieben. Von OG aus nach Nordend, aufs Flugmount steigen und non-stop nach Silberquell(?) fliegen und Disconecct-Makro drücken.
> 
> Enloggen, dem Weg folgen, nach oben fliegen, freuen.




danke dir aber das makro war mein problem =)

gruß drago


----------



## Matress (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte ich komm mal kurz vorbei und spamm mal meinen kleinen Ausflug in den Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Oktober 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> Weg zur GM insel auf Rexxar  *hust*  durotan funzt es auch ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqM7zGHt7Kg



faszinierend

also wenn ihr mich fragt, so einen weg kann man ausschließlich
nur über einen hinweis/tipp eines programmierers erfahren
und auf keinen fall durch ausprobieren (rechnet mal die zeit
aus, die man benötigt bis man allein auf die letzten routinepunkte
im wasser kommt)

und kommt mir jetzt keiner mit, das sind unbeabsichtigte bugs, die man
ausnutzen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (20. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> faszinierend
> 
> also wenn ihr mich fragt, so einen weg kann man ausschließlich
> nur über einen hinweis/tipp eines programmierers erfahren
> ...



Brandolf wann kommen deine screens und geschichten=( Will endlich sehen/lesen....

 oder Spielst du wieder?


----------



## Dragonchen (20. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> faszinierend
> 
> also wenn ihr mich fragt, so einen weg kann man ausschließlich
> nur über einen hinweis/tipp eines programmierers erfahren
> ...


das ist nen RL-bug-freund^^  neee spaß

da ich auf rexxar zu hause bin werde ich den mal anschreiben nur man erkennt den namen so schlecht^^

und noch was  war ednlich beim wasserfall und hab auch ein paar blümchen geangelt^^

gruß Drago


----------



## Gorlh (20. Oktober 2009)

Also ich verfolge den Thread seid seiner Geburt und bin einfach faszinierend davon, was Blizzard offen gelassen hat oder aus langeweile erstellt hat. Ich war schon bei 90% der Plätze auf einem Live-Server und finde es einfach geil an manche Plätze zu kommen. IF-Airport oder Unter Karazhan zum Smiley. Vor 2-3 Monaten habe ich richtig akitv gezockt und war da mit 3 Gildenkolegen. Einer davon war auch so ein Exploiter aber net so heftig wie ich.

Und die 2 anderen habne sich echt gewundert, dass es solche stellen gibt und waren happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Oktober 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Brandolf wann kommen deine screens und geschichten=( Will endlich sehen/lesen....
> 
> oder Spielst du wieder?



jajaja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiss seit ich mit wow aufgehört habe, wollte ich so einiges noch machen und bin
auch bis zu einem gewissen teilergebniss auch gekommen, aber irgendwie habe ich
keine ahnung wohin die wow-freien stunden gekommen sind - ich finde sie nicht

scheint wirklich so ein rl-bug zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja jetzt kommt das schlechte wetter und ich hoffe da noch einiges machen zu können
aber irgendwie erschlägt mich auch du unzahl an bilder die sortiert werden wollen.

und auch eine plattform wird noch gesucht - ich hätte zwar noch webspace für so etwas
von meiner alten gilde, aber da muss ich dann sortiert vorgehen und das benötigt zeit.

wow-spieler werde ich nicht mehr, das ist ganz sicher

aber ich werde bestimmt wieder mal zeit finden um eine fortsetzung meiner bugerlebnisse
niederzuschreiben, wobei es sich da nur noch um kurzkurzgeschichten handeln wird

die geschichte mit dem raktenhelm hatte ich doch schon irgendwo mal niedergeschrieben
oder? naja vielleicht findet sie sich mal im rpg-verzeichnis


##########################################################

*EXPLORERTIPP!*

neuigkeit - meine onlinesuche nach den 2. verschollenen unterwassergebäuden war
erfolgreich - ich könnt .... wenn ich nur daran denke wie nah ich war....

also hier irgendwo auf seite xy - habe ich ja die karte mit der seerose von tanaris
verlinkt und auch den ort wo man die ersten bauten finden.

nun habe ich herausgefunden - andere waren dort und haben es mir mitgeteilt 
- dass die weiteren gebäude ca. 2-3 cm (auf der übersichtskarte) in richtung 4-5 uhr liegen,
wenn man die seerose als ausgangspunkt nimmt

viel spass beim finden

############################################################


----------



## Todesschnuff (20. Oktober 2009)

ich mach mich mal dran und werde das video( wasserfall in elwyyn) in etwas besserer qualli machen und dann posten.

lg schnuffi


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2009)

Mh... scheint viele neue Mlglichkeiten zu Eröffnen, diese Art "Otherworld-Glitch" wie der Videomacher es nennt, habe das ganze (Hier?) schon mit nem Weg nach Hyjal gesehen, also geht es bestimmt mit vielen anderen Orten auch.


----------



## Alyshra (20. Oktober 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Wie kann man in der Classic Welt fliegen? :O



Kann dich nur nachhinten verweisen, schau mal etwa 10-20 Seiten nachhinten. Da ist genau beschrieben wie.
(Es ist sehr schwierig dies zu beschreiben und man kriegts wohl nur mit probieren raus).

Wir habens vor einigen Monaten mal ausprobiert (In einer "kleinen" Gruppe, der sich später in ein Raid verwandelt hat).
Siehe hier.


----------



## Todesschnuff (20. Oktober 2009)

Todesschnuff schrieb:


> ich mach mich mal dran und werde das video( wasserfall in elwyyn) in etwas besserer qualli machen und dann posten.
> 
> lg schnuffi



So das video in besserer qualität.

Link Defekt, neuer kommt bald

lg schnuffi


----------



## Prättcha (21. Oktober 2009)

Heidiho!

Habe neulich im Süden von Kalimdor auch etwas entdeckt. Weis nicht, ob es bereits gepostet wurde, da ich keinen bock habe, 143 Seiten durchzukämmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ganze ist hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (21. Oktober 2009)

Desweiteren gab es in unmittelbarer nähe eine sonderbare Höhle. In ihr befand sich niemand, kein mob oder NPC, dafür aber sehr viele Knochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze befand sich dann hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein paar Bilder, wie es von innen aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Höhlenmodell (siehe Mini-Map) habe ich bislang in keiner Höhle in WoW gesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Der Charakterpfeil ist nicht leicht zu erkennen. Wer ihn nicht auf Anhieb findet: unter Silithus.


----------



## Dragonchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Heidiho!
> 
> Habe neulich im Süden von Kalimdor auch etwas entdeckt.




Jepp das ist der  Tauernbauernhof der ist hier schon mehrmals aufgetaucht soetwas gibt es auch in den Östlichen Königreichen nur mit Zwergen =)

gruß Drago


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. Oktober 2009)

Ein Bild von der Mitte der höhle wär gut, wo man auf der Minimap mehr oder weniger die ganze Häöhle sieht.


----------



## kid666 (21. Oktober 2009)

DIeser "Otherworldglitch" ist bislang meinermeinung nach NUR in nordend möglich, nebenSIlberwasser (ist mir mal passiert) weiss aber nicht mehr genau wo, landet man sogar in  Qul'thalas beim nachtelfen hafen, genauso, wie man es auch schafft an anderen Punkten vor IF rauszukommen, zudem ist Naxxramas auch weiterhin in den Peständern, jedoch "Unsichtbar". Das Naxxramas, welches in der Drachenöde zu finden ist, ist nur ein "Ingamelink" es gibt möglichkeiten via Otherglith dorthinzugelangen und i nden Pestländern zu fliegen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (21. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Jepp das ist der  Tauernbauernhof der ist hier schon mehrmals aufgetaucht soetwas gibt es auch in den Östlichen Königreichen nur mit Zwergen =)
> 
> gruß Drago



meinst du den zwischen dem Flugfeld von IF und dem Sumpfland? wenn ja war ich da mi nem Freund.
da gibs auch nen Tunnel der ins "nichs" führt. Am ende ist alles Weiß und wenn man da rein geht fällt man die ganze zeit


----------



## Mr_Multikill (21. Oktober 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mh... scheint viele neue Mlglichkeiten zu Eröffnen, diese Art "Otherworld-Glitch" wie der Videomacher es nennt, habe das ganze (Hier?) schon mit nem Weg nach Hyjal gesehen, also geht es bestimmt mit vielen anderen Orten auch.


mit dem makro kann man ja auch in die kara crypts^^
mal schaun wie lang es dauert bis jemand ne stelle gefunden hat wo man damit in den emerald dream kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (21. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> meinst du den zwischen dem Flugfeld von IF und dem Sumpfland? wenn ja war ich da mi nem Freund.
> da gibs auch nen Tunnel der ins "nichs" führt. Am ende ist alles Weiß und wenn man da rein geht fällt man die ganze zeit



Nein ich meinte nicht den der in den Bergen über Menethiel ist sondern den, wenn du im hinterland da wo die brücke ist (ich glaub Talandor übergang oder so) nach osten schwimmst und dann auf der linken seite. Da ist genausoviel wie bei Taurenbauernhof nähmlich nix^^

gruß Drago


----------



## Scharyth (21. Oktober 2009)

meinst du wenn man zwischen arathihochland un sumpfland runter springt ins wasser, richtung osten schwimmt und dann wenn ma ins offene meer kommt nach links?

un wie kommt man denn in so nen "Otherworld-Glitch"?


----------



## Kamar (21. Oktober 2009)

Scharyth schrieb:


> meinst du wenn man zwischen arathihochland un sumpfland runter springt ins wasser, richtung osten schwimmt und dann wenn ma ins offene meer kommt nach links?
> 
> un wie kommt man denn in so nen "Otherworld-Glitch"?



Kannst du mit einem Macro verursachen welches ich vor 1-2 Seiten gepostet hab. Damit kann man wie gesagt an viele Orte kommen wie Kara Cryptrs, Hyjal, in der alten Welt fliegen etc.


----------



## Derso (21. Oktober 2009)

Grüße ich weiß net ob das schon mal gesagt würden ist aber wenn mann könnte und in dm wo der end boss ist raus fliegen könnte also nach oben fliegen könnte würde man sehen das dort ein riesen krater ist 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hir nen vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGTpnawbN2k )

so sieth das aus ich weiß net was das soll kleiner platz für gm's keine ahnung XD


----------



## Anaamuu (21. Oktober 2009)

* winkt Kamar * Grüß dich Hordenfreund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt : 

Ich war mit meiner Jägerin ein wenig exploren, und fand das hier :  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teilweise richtige Löcher zum Tieffallen, ich bin da mit Vorsicht rumgeritten.. wäre blöd gewesen,  im schlimmsten Falle nicht mehr an die Leiche zu kommen. 

2 Tage später schickte ich meine Todesritterin los ( ist einfacher, dank Eisiger Pfade ), die Ecke noch weiter zu erkunden. Und machte erstmal einen Brandolf. Hrmpf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da half nur noch der gute alte Ruhestein raus. 

Zum ersten Screen : ich war erstaunt, wie einfach ich den Berg hochkam, musste nur an 2 Stellen kniffeln und jumpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (21. Oktober 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Kannst du mit einem Macro verursachen welches ich vor 1-2 Seiten gepostet hab. Damit kann man wie gesagt an viele Orte kommen wie Kara Cryptrs, Hyjal, in der alten Welt fliegen etc.



ja un wo muss man das makkro benutzen? also muss ja stellen geben oder?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (22. Oktober 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Brandolf wann kommen deine screens und geschichten=( Will endlich sehen/lesen....
> 
> oder Spielst du wieder?




Hallo Faransol,

habe nun etwas verfasst siehe hier

Link zum RPG-Forum


Gruß

Brandolf


P.S.: Macht schöne Bilder von Euren neuen Erkundungen - bin ja gespannt was da alles kommt.


----------



## Scharyth (22. Oktober 2009)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Also ich kenne noch die Stelle wenn ihr bei dem Damm in Loch Modan Runterspringt und es überlebt immer rechts halten irgentwann ist da sonne IF Mauer aussem Berg da rauf ( man müsste schon 50 sein um es zu überleben) und dann nach vorne RECHTS springen man landet im Berg ( wenn man es richtig macht) und wenn man dann zurückgeht kann man in den Damm rein dort steht ein alter Zwerg der soetwas sagt wie : Grüße (euren Namen) ich bin (Name vergessen. Seht unseren schönen Damm . *VORSICHT* man kann dort nur mit dem Ruhestein wieder raus. Ich habe mehrere Versuche gebraucht da mann nicht nur die Richtige stelle am Berg finden muss sondern auch die Richtige stelle bei dem Damm.
> 
> Anmerkung : Hab es seit TBC nicht mehr gemacht ich weiß nicht ob er noch da ist. Der Damm ist von innen sehr hübsch ausgearbeitet was darauf schließen lässt das er eigentlich mit in das Spiel sollte.





is von seite 10 oder so...
kann mir da einer vieleicht ein video zeigen? oder vllt screens? würde das sehr gerne mal sehen

un brandolf, hab diese lange lsite von dir gelesen, wo duschon alles warst, das möcht ich ach alles können^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Oktober 2009)

Scharyth schrieb:


> is von seite 10 oder so...
> kann mir da einer vieleicht ein video zeigen? oder vllt screens? würde das sehr gerne mal sehen
> 
> un brandolf, hab diese lange lsite von dir gelesen, wo duschon alles warst, das möcht ich ach alles können^^




mich würds auch interissieren mit dem damm


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

natürlich bin ich in meiner aktiven Zeit diesem Geheimnis nachgegangen. Aber gefunden habe ich nichts
- vielleicht habe ich die falsche Stelle abgesucht.

Zumindest schaut es so unter dem Staudamm in Loch Modan aus - einen Raum habe ich dort nicht gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So da ich diese schon älteren Bilder ausgegraben habe noch ein weiteres Puzzelstück zu einem Rätsel.

Einige von Euch kennen Sargath - er erscheint nach einem Quest welches man im westlichen Eschental abgibt.
Und hat folgende Nachricht für uns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also er kommt durch einen leuchtenden Seelenedelstein und verschwindet wieder im Nebel.
Viele Nachtelfen haben den Quest so erlebt doch nur wenige fragten sich wohin er den entschwinder
woher er kam. Dieses Rätsel ist schon lange keines mehr, da Sargath gefunden wurde
- im Grenzgebiet zwischen Winterspring, Teufelswald und Hyjal in einem recht unzugänglichen
Gebiet (Bild habe ich gerade keines zur Hand). Dort steht er und vor ihm schwebt ein großer
roter Kristal - der im Text beschriebene Seelenedelstein.

Nur bleibt ein Rätsel - was macht er in einer so abgelegen Gegend?

Sind noch mehr NPC's / Questgeber in der Landschaft so versteckt wie Sargath - also ich meine alle
die irgendwie aus den Nichts erscheinen und wieder verschwinden? Leute die nicht aus der
Zukunft oder der Vergangenheit kommen.

Viel Spass beim Enträtseln ;-)

Gruß

Brandolf a.D.


----------



## Matress (23. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste / Internetseite wo alle Orte aufgeführt sind? Mit Erklärungen wie man dort hin gelangt?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand einen Link posten könnte.

mfg


----------



## Gwen (23. Oktober 2009)

Danke übrigens für den Weg zum "Pflanzen-Angel-Teich"
Der Fischschwarm verschwindet zwar nach 5-6 mal Angeln, aber es ist lustig, 
wenn man dort mit 3-4 leuten campiert und erstaunte Spieler über einen hinweg
 fliegen.

Irgendwie hat es auch ein Bekannte an den Berg richtung Süden hoch geschafft und kam 
auf der anderen Seite direkt Mitte-Altstadt SW heraus. Vllt eine nette Abkürzung für
Horden-Raids? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (23. Oktober 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ##########################################################
> 
> *EXPLORERTIPP!*
> 
> ...



Hab sie passiv gefunden sind wirklich nur einen  Steinwurf von den anderen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=9313:WoWScrnS...9_135842.jpg]

Gruß Drago


----------



## Rhokan (23. Oktober 2009)

> Grüße ich weiß net ob das schon mal gesagt würden ist aber wenn mann könnte und in dm wo der end boss ist raus fliegen könnte also nach oben fliegen könnte würde man sehen das dort ein riesen krater ist



Da kann man auch so in... habs glaub vor ein paar Seiten gepostet^^


----------



## Scharyth (23. Oktober 2009)

Danke Brandolf, du bsit echt spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst du vllt noch sagen, wenns dir nich zu viel arbeit is, wie man hinter dern damm kommt?


----------



## Soiy09 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ehm ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Threat gelesen, aber ich höre immer wieder irgendwas mit einem Makro in Verbindung mit dem Wort "Otherworld Glitch".
Mag mir jemand sagen wie dieses Makro heisst ? Oder beschreibt "makro" in diesem fall was ganz anderes als das was mir in WoW bei dem Wort "makro" einfällt?


----------



## Dragonchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Ehm ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Threat gelesen, aber ich höre immer wieder irgendwas mit einem Makro in Verbindung mit dem Wort "Otherworld Glitch".
> Mag mir jemand sagen wie dieses Makro heisst ? Oder beschreibt "makro" in diesem fall was ganz anderes als das was mir in WoW bei dem Wort "makro" einfällt?






Kamar schrieb:


> Habs dir mal von mir kopiert...
> 
> /run if(not scm) then scm = SendChatMessage; end; function SendChatMessage(msg,type,lang,chan) scm("\124cFF00FFCC\124Hitem:19:0:0:0:0:0 :0: \124h" ..msg.. "\124h\124r",type,lang,chan);end;
> /say DISCONNECT RISK: TRUE.



Gruß Drago


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2009)

Das Makro ist aber nur der halbe Weg zum Glück. 
Im Normalfall disconnected du bloßst.

Allerdings gibt es Leute die die fantastischsten Routen ablaufen, das Makro DANN benutzen und auf einmal irgendwo in Old IF stehen.

Wie Brandolf schon sagte, diese Routen die die Ablaufen sind unmöglich zu finden. Ohne fremde Hilfe oder ohne Einlesen in irgendwelche Daten bezweifel ich, dass du mit dem Makro weit kommen wirst.

Das einfachste was du mal ausprobieren kannst ist damit nach Hyjal zu kommen. Das ist in der Beschreibung relativ einfach erklärt und ich hab es auch in eigener Praxis getestet. Hat zwar nur zu 60% funktioniert, aber ich war auch zu faul um es oft genug zu probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSRVw4SgMnk

Hier das Video. Achte genau auf das was er macht und versuch es möglichst 1 : 1 nach zu machen. Das hab ich nämlich nicht gemacht. Die Bestrafung dafür war dann, dass ich unterhalb von Hyjal dismounted wurde und ungefähr 6x gestorben bin weil meine Leiche einfach keinen festen Grund finden wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aaahja, nochwas: Man munkelt das die Chancen auf Erfolg höher sind, wenn man alle Addons deaktiviert. Ob das stimmt weiss ich nicht, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie weit Addons ins Spiel eingreifen um so etwas zu beeinflussen.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

hä was macht das makro ? ^^


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2009)

Was genau der Aufbau des Makro's bedeutet weiss ich nicht.
LUA ist nicht so mein Themengebiet, was Programmiersprachen angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber kurz gesagt : Wenn du es benutzt, kriegst du nen Disconnect.

Und wie oben schon erwähnt, wenn man es unter besonderen Bedingungen nutzt, steht man nach dem einloggen in einer ganz anderen Zone.


----------



## kid666 (24. Oktober 2009)

letztens wurde einer auf durotan gekickt bzw. gebannt weil er einen weg in en Emerald Dream gefunden hatte, aber ich weiss echt nicht wie dieser weg funktioniert (war nen gästeaccount) ich suche den typen schon die ganze zeit....
wenn ich was weiss, sage ich bescheid^^


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2009)

Gibt einige Wege in den Emerald Dream.
Ich persönlich kenn nur einen, bezweifel aber das er jetzt noch auf den Liveservern funktioniert.

Verstößt halt alles gegen die AGBs, deswegen wär ich mit sowas sehr, sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. November 2009)

ich kenn nur den alten weg in den emerald dream
also der wo man bei dem grünen rauch mit dem /sitzen /liegen makro disconnecten muss..
is aber schon ne ganze weile gefixt, soweit ich weiß..

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (3. November 2009)

Könnte mal wer der bereits per Otherworld glitch nach Hyjal gekommen ist, es nochmla versuchen und hier reinschreiben ob es noch geht? Ich glaub ich irgendwas falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (3. November 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Mah Boi, dieser Thread hat schon 145 Seiten.



Öhhm ja^^

So Ich hab endlich das Sägewerk im Steinkrallengebirge gefunden ;P

Muhaha bin ich gut xDDD


----------



## Mr_Multikill (3. November 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Könnte mal wer der bereits per Otherworld glitch nach Hyjal gekommen ist, es nochmla versuchen und hier reinschreiben ob es noch geht? Ich glaub ich irgendwas falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<-
du musst über das eingangstor von silberwasser fliegen und dann halt ganz hoch
wenn es ned klappt, einfach n bissl zur seite bewegen

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (3. November 2009)

Ich kam so unter Hyjal, aber als ich mich bewegte wurde ich abgemounted, fiel und starb...
Kann mir wer sagen was ich falsch gemacht hab?


----------



## Jemorail (4. November 2009)

Hui^^ schon 145 Seiten, als ich das letzte mal hier war, waren es noch 50 oder so XD 
Naja, bin ja mal gespannt, was alles mit cata noch zu sehen ist. Aber es ist auch iwie schade, denn dann wird sowas wie walljumpen sehr bedeutungslos außerdem werden ja so viele Hebiete zerstört (und z.B. der Weg nach Hyjal von Winterspring wird nicht mehr vorhanden sein glaube ich).
Naja, werde mal nochn bissl. in meinen alten screens krammen und schauen, was ich noch finde

Grüß Véere


----------



## Mr_Multikill (4. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Ich kam so unter Hyjal, aber als ich mich bewegte wurde ich abgemounted, fiel und starb...
> Kann mir wer sagen was ich falsch gemacht hab?


ja, kann ich^^
sobald du dich neu eingeloggt hast und dann unter hyjal bist, musste erstmal n stück runter fliegen
dann einfach unter dem weg entlang und halt an der stelle hoch die im video gezeigt wird^^

@Jemorail:
kann sein dass ich mich irr, aber wird ned die ganze felswand, in der jetzt grad der verschlossene eingang is, raus genommen und n weg da lang gepflastert?
ich such mal n bild^^
Edit: i finds ed^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. November 2009)

Hallo, mich würde brennend interessieren, was es mit der Flüsternden Schlucht Südlich imd südlichen Winterquell auf sich hat? genauso mit den Höhle mi den blauen Drachkin da, wenn man die höhle durchrennt, kommt zu einer blauen rune, und man wird zu einer frau geportet, die wenn man sie anspricht fragt: 

Was wollt ihr vom blauen Drachenschwarm...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. November 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde brennend interessieren, was es mit der Flüsternden Schlucht Südlich imd südlichen Winterquell auf sich hat? genauso mit den Höhle mi den blauen Drachkin da, wenn man die höhle durchrennt, kommt zu einer blauen rune, und man wird zu einer frau geportet, die wenn man sie anspricht fragt:
> 
> Was wollt ihr vom blauen Drachenschwarm...



die Frau ist für ein quest in winterquell


----------



## Der Germane (11. November 2009)

Edit: Hat sich ja schneller erledigt.


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

Lasst ihn sterben diesen Thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. November 2009)

befinde mich gerade in besagter höhler, und mir ist aufgefallen... die gibts es doch öfters nicht nur dieses eine mal... und zwar in den zangarmarschen, es führst sogar eine quest dahin... also zu der in den marschen...


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. November 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Desweiteren gab es in unmittelbarer nähe eine sonderbare Höhle. In ihr befand sich niemand, kein mob oder NPC, dafür aber sehr viele Knochen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siehe obigen post von mir


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. November 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe Uldum, bzw das was bis jetzt schon da ist entdeckt... also nichts... aber Platz ist genug, man reitet braucht für das ganze areal gute 3 - 4 minuten

Hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich runter gekommen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mysteriöse Kreise in dem Gebiet, im Hintergrund sieht man den abgrund zum Krater von Un'Goro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Interessante Texturen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch die Kartenansicht...


Wer wissen will, wie man da hinkommt, sofern ich mich noch erinner, Kann mich ja auf der Nachtwache anschreiben...


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. November 2009)

Ahja, ich bin Schurke, und habe die Glyphe Tiefer Fallen. mit Priester, Mage oder jemanden, der nen Fallschirm hat, gehts sicher einfacher...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. November 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Wer wissen will, wie man da hinkommt, sofern ich mich noch erinner, Kann mich ja auf der Nachtwache anschreiben...



na ja, ist nen teilabschnitt ungoro / silithus. tanaris befindet sich nur noch am rand. wenn man dort nicht zu den kornkreisen runterspringt, sondern sich oben hält und immer weiter reitet, gelangt man irgendwann nach alt anh'qiraj.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (11. November 2009)

und pack am besten gleich noch nen hexer und noch jemand mit ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. November 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> na ja, ist nen teilabschnitt ungoro / silithus. tanaris befindet sich nur noch am rand. wenn man dort nicht zu den kornkreisen runterspringt, sondern sich oben hält und immer weiter reitet, gelangt man irgendwann nach alt anh'qiraj.



Ich war oben, bin quasi bis zum ende geritten, da waren auch wieder diese gezackten texturen, und ein graben... vielleicht wurde besagte textur ja herrausgerissen... so siehts dort jetzt jedenfalls aus


----------



## leckaeis (11. November 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde brennend interessieren, was es mit der Flüsternden Schlucht Südlich imd südlichen Winterquell auf sich hat? genauso mit den Höhle mi den blauen Drachkin da, wenn man die höhle durchrennt, kommt zu einer blauen rune, und man wird zu einer frau geportet, die wenn man sie anspricht fragt:
> 
> Was wollt ihr vom blauen Drachenschwarm...




Zu der Höhle kann ich nichts sagen, doch die Flüsternde Schlucht ist ein kleiner Spalt, indem Zwerge arbeiten.
Da Yogg-Saron dort aber sehr präsent ist, flüstert er dem Spieler und den Zwergen schonmal gerne was ins Ohr.
Die Zwerge werden wahnsinnig, der Spieler nicht.


----------



## Minøtaurus (11. November 2009)

ne ich meine das was weiter südlicher ist, das s sieht nach brennender legion aus.. total verbrannt...

Nun habe ich es geschafft, in das schon oft erwähnte Gebiet links von Todesend zu kommen... auch so ne riesige leere, nut ein zackiger fels ragt da herraus... 

warum gibt es sowas in WoW?? Gebiete, relativ groß sogar, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich implementiert...


----------



## leckaeis (11. November 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> ne ich meine das was weiter südlicher ist, das s sieht nach brennender legion aus.. total verbrannt...
> 
> Nun habe ich es geschafft, in das schon oft erwähnte Gebiet links von Todesend zu kommen... auch so ne riesige leere, nut ein zackiger fels ragt da herraus...
> 
> warum gibt es sowas in WoW?? Gebiete, relativ groß sogar, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich implementiert...




Platzhalter oder Kartenfüller.

Glaube, das während des Designs von WoW das World-Designer-Team gewechselt ist. Das neue Team hatte aber irgendwie keinen vollen Zugriff mehr auf alle implementierten Daten und mussten sie halt drin lassen und abgrenzen.

Ob das stimmt, weiss ich nicht. Denke eher nicht, aber wer weiss


----------



## Minøtaurus (12. November 2009)

ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt warum es die flüsternde Schlucht gibt.... Ich habe da ein Tor gefunden, dass in den Hyjal reinführt.

Hier das Bild vor der höhle, seht auf die Minimap:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das Bild vom Tor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grund warum ich da bin ist der, ich suche einen Weg in den Hyjal ^^ klingt komisch ist aber so...

die einzige Frage die bleibt ist, wird das nach der einführung auch noch zu sein, oder wird das ein offizieller eingang


----------



## leckaeis (12. November 2009)

Aaaah, jetzt versteh ich erst ..

Dachte du meinst die flüsternde Schlucht im Heulenden Fjord.

Alsoe die Schlucht die du meinst ist tatsächlich der Eingang nach Hyjal, allerdings geschlossen.

Und wir Hexer durften dort ein paar Klamotten für unsere Verdammniswache suchen. 
Ob die Schlucht noch mehr fFunktionen hat weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Minøtaurus (12. November 2009)

Nun nach dem ich diese Screenshots gemacht habe, hab ich so einen Blutelfen NPC gesehn, eine Rare gelegt, außerdem ist dort son komischer händler für außergewöhnliche reagenzien, unter anderem son komischer Dämonischer zauberstab oder so...


----------



## Jemorail (12. November 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> @Jemorail:
> kann sein dass ich mich irr, aber wird ned die ganze felswand, in der jetzt grad der verschlossene eingang is, raus genommen und n weg da lang gepflastert?
> ich such mal n bild^^
> Edit: i finds ed^^



kA mehr so genau, aber es gab (oder gibt ) nen Weg, vom Süden Wintersprings aus, wo so viele Dämonen sind, da kann (oder konnte weiß nimmer, ob das noch geht nach 2.4) walljumping machen und dann waren da an der wand so viele große Stacheln (s. Schergrat) und es wird so komisch dunkelrot, wenn man dann halt weiterspirng, kommt man dann zu so nem hügel, wenn man da rüber ist, sieht man Hyjal, was da aber stark verbrannt ist und sowas, könnte vll. da sein, wo die ganzen Dämonen in hdz3 herkommen (vor dem Menschenlager ist auch so ein Dämonenlager, kamm da aber zu 70er Zeiten noch net tief genug rein, mal schauen, werde mir mal nen schönen 80er raid suchen und dann mal da reingehen^^)
Ich suche mal auf youtube, ob ich das vid noch finde


----------



## Jemorail (12. November 2009)

habs wieder gefunden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jApMAgLmb-0...feature=related
ok, sieht nicht genau so aus wie in Schergrat, aber das ist der Weg, den ich meinte @MR_Militkill

hoffe konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Véere


----------



## Dragonchen (12. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lasst ihn sterben diesen Thread!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NÖ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!

Hallöchen erstmal meld mich auch mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab da gestern was Interessantes in Azhara entdeckt als ich mit dem Hexer meines Mannes etwas gequestet habe.
Es handelt sich um einen großen teils unsichtbaren blauen totenkopf-Drachen aber hier mal ein bildchen von ihm:[attachment=9479:WoWScrnS...9_123147.jpg]

Weiß einer was der da macht bzw. welche bedeutung er hat??

Bei ansprechen sagt er nur:  Meine Wache ist ewig.  (oder so was)

gruß Drago


----------



## Leelo (12. November 2009)

Moin
Für Dragonchen ,der Drache ist ein Raidboss aus WOW Classic für Lvl 60 Raids und 40 Spieler .
Hier der Link: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=6109
und ein Bild : http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. November 2009)

Jemorail schrieb:


> habs wieder gefunden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jApMAgLmb-0...feature=related
> ok, sieht nicht genau so aus wie in Schergrat, aber das ist der Weg, den ich meinte @MR_Militkill
> 
> hoffe konnte dir helfen
> ...


den hügel zwischen hyjal und winterquell meinte ich^^
ich hab mal n bild gesehen wo se den platt gemacht hatten, da war nur n weg nach hyjal..
war bei den screenshots die in den buffed artikel waren, als die blizzcon war (soweit ich weiß, kann sein dass ich falsch lieg^^)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondirai (12. November 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht kann ich Euch ein paar Antworten geben.



> Nun nach dem ich diese Screenshots gemacht habe, hab ich so einen Blutelfen NPC gesehn, eine Rare gelegt, außerdem ist dort son komischer händler für außergewöhnliche reagenzien, unter anderem son komischer Dämonischer zauberstab oder so...



In guten den guten alten WoW-Classic Tagen, hat Blizz ein T 0,5 Set eingeführt. Das war das Erste T-Set für das man fast nicht Raiden musste, jedoch das damalige D-Set dafür brauchte. Ging etwas so: gib mir Deine blauen Amschienen, erledige dieses und jenes, bring mir das und du bekommst dann das T 0,5 Teil.
Stiefel der Ehre bekommst dann Stiefel des Heldentums

Die Dämonen die auch dort in der Gegend herumlaufen, brauchten nicht nur wie schon erwähnt unsere Hm´s sondern waren auch Bestandteil von anderen Quests. Außerdem liesen sich damals bei den Dämonen für den Priester ein Teil ( Das Auge der Schatten ) für DIE damalige Priesterwaffe Segnung farmen.



> Blauer Kreis bei dem man anschließend hochgeportet wird



Heute ist alles einfacher^^ um damals (glaube heute ist es auch noch so) die obere Blackrockspitze betreten zu können, mußte man aus der unteren Blackrockspitze 3 Steine und ein Ringfragment sammeln. Das brachte dir damals eine ziemlich lange Q-Reihe ein an deren Ende man von der besagten Dame, zu der man raufteleportiert wird, man ein Amulett ( Drachenfeueramulett )bekam mit dem man Onyxias Hort aufsperren konnte. Ja Ja, die Zähne vor der Inze waren damals verschlossen.

Hoffe Euch ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

LG


----------



## Janica-Damira (12. November 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde brennend interessieren, was es mit der Flüsternden Schlucht Südlich imd südlichen Winterquell auf sich hat? genauso mit den Höhle mi den blauen Drachkin da, wenn man die höhle durchrennt, kommt zu einer blauen rune, und man wird zu einer frau geportet, die wenn man sie anspricht fragt:
> 
> Was wollt ihr vom blauen Drachenschwarm...




das ist ein teil der alten Ony Pre Quest. ^^ es gab mal ne zeit, da war ony noch für lvl 60, und man mußte noch ne pre quest machen um sie besuchen zu dürfen..... irgendwann wurde die pre quest reihe entfernt.


----------



## Minøtaurus (12. November 2009)

Jemorail schrieb:


> habs wieder gefunden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jApMAgLmb-0...feature=related
> ok, sieht nicht genau so aus wie in Schergrat, aber das ist der Weg, den ich meinte @MR_Militkill
> 
> hoffe konnte dir helfen
> ...



mich würde interessieren, ob das immer noch geht... ich befürchte nicht... aber ich bin schon draufgekommen, dass das gute alte hüttehot am besten für solhe erkundungen geeignet ist, da es kleiner ist als das kodo oder das mammut


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. November 2009)

also der weg aus dem video funtzt nimmer^^
1. wegen dem walljump nerf und
2. weil blizz an der stelle ziemlich viele unsichtbare mauern rein gepackt hat^^

mit nem schurke kann man noch über nen ähnlichen weg nach hyjal, aber des is den aufwand ned wirklich wert, wenn man bedenkt dass man da erstmal ne weile braucht bis man nach hyjal kommt und dann musste noch ständig dein inet aus und an machen damit du in WoW bleibst, aber ned den debuff kriegst^^

benutz den otherworld glitch, is um einiges einfacher^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meinte grad dass ich auch immer ein möglichst dünnes mount zum exploren nehm, entweder nen falkenschreiter oder das zhevra..
damit hab i den weg immer eher im blick als wenn ich mit nem mammut an komm^^


----------



## EisblockError (12. November 2009)

Ich glaub wenn Cataclysm raus is kann man den Thread zu machen oder muss ihn zumindest umbenennen^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. November 2009)

naja, uns bleiben dann ja immernoch die instanzen^^
und der emerald dream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich auch auf die zone unter wasser^^
-> vllt gibts unter dem boden was zu entdecken^^


----------



## Dragonchen (12. November 2009)

stimmt was Mr. Multi sagt.

und außerdem muß man das flugmount nutzen um orte zu erkunden ??  NEIN.

Wer will kann die orte immer noch auf die alte art und weise erkunden und dafür ist dieser Thread schon sehr hilfreich.
Auch ich bin erst durch diesen Thread auf  " Entdeckungsreise " gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Drago


----------



## Jemorail (13. November 2009)

ich finds iwie shice, dass Blizz sowas in der ganzen welt gemacht hat, anstatt nur in den bgs... 
ich mein, selbst im av konnte man dann noch erreicht werden, wenn man aufm hügel war oder sowas
naja, mein fav ist und bleibt noch immer das Trolldorf, war mein aller erster exploid, auch die silithushöhle wo auch dieses Tauernzelt ist und sowas ist noch immer sehr schön. Ist hallt do, dass wie im Video was ich gepostet hab, alles halt nicht mehr geht.
Naja, zum thema mount: ich nehm auch entweder falkenschreiter oder tiger (ja, hab den nach 6monaten 2er farmen zbw. solofarmen bekommen) teiweise sind auch wölfe gut.


----------



## Todesschnuff (17. November 2009)

Pusch mal up^^

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...v%3DO0ZC-MWDu4k


----------



## Minøtaurus (18. November 2009)

Die Insel Arcas und Dr. Weaver...

Was hat es mit der aufsich? ich war grad mit meinem 80er da.. Na der ist aber fies... nachdem ich dem die hälfte der HP runter gehauen hab, hat mich der einfach zu seinem sklaven gemacht...

Was hats mit dem aufsich? bzw der ganzen Insel, ich weiß nur, dass es da ne Quest auf Ally seite gibt... bei der man drüber fliegen muss... aber mehr nicht... was hats mit dem aufsich? oder der Insel...

LvL 60 Elite, die Naga und die komischen andren tiere da mit 8 k hp, die Diener von Weaver 24k hp, nd er selbst 3xx k hp...


----------



## StormofDoom (18. November 2009)

er war mal zur Questline für die Öffnung der Tore von Ahn'Quiraji gut, aber inzwischen gammelt er glaube ich nur vor sich hin


----------



## Minøtaurus (18. November 2009)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> er war mal zur Questline für die Öffnung der Tore von Ahn'Quiraji gut, aber inzwischen gammelt er glaube ich nur vor sich hin



danke dir, hab was ähnliches bezüglich ihm in einem andren thrad hier gelesen, vor 5 mins oder so... womit sich meine frage erübrigt hat... aber fies ist er trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kid666 (18. November 2009)

Sooo ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort ;D

Habe mich letzens mit wem unterhalten (auch ein explorer) und er sagte mir, ich solle mal etwas genauer folgende sachen Testen - 

&#8226; Erschöpfungsanzeige umgehen (Work^^)
&#8226; Mount Hyjal durch otherworld glitch !!!!ODER!!!! Fernsicht des schamanen (Habe mir extra dafür einen erstellet und die totem q's nerven >_<)
&#8226; Weg zur GM Insel via erschöpfung umgehen (Work^^)
&#8226; Aus Obsi rauspringen (Noch nicht getestet)
---------------------------------------------------

&#8226; Man muss bissle was genauer Hingucken, man muss am ende der Map halb im nichts stehen, so gelangt man auch weitgenug um später ins nichts zu springen und die türme der GM Insel zu sehen^^

&#8226; Wie im Video sachonmal gesehen oder man stellt sich in den Teufelswald oder sonst wo rund um den Hyjal und schaut halt nach

das andere ist wie gesagt ned getestet.

Wie ich hier in den News irgendwie mal gelesen hatte, soll der Emerald Dream ja geöffnet werden, zumindest zum Teil - man soll durchfliegen und des ganze soll wohl zur Eiskronen zitadelle gehören und zwar zum Boss der geheilt werden muss (Grüner drache)... mal gespannt

Und zu

LASST DEN THREAD STERBEN


NEIN!!!!!!  ;D


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. November 2009)

> • Arathibecken Trick um als erster zu Flaggen (Noch nicht getestet^^)



solch Tipps solltet Ihr in diesem Thema nicht weiter breit treten!

Denn aufgrund solcher - wirklichen Exploits - kam es zum Walljumpnerf!



Gruß

Brandolf a. D.


----------



## kid666 (18. November 2009)

habs edited *zwinker*


----------



## Jemorail (18. November 2009)

Wobei das mitm Arathibecken denk ich mal sowieso nicht mehr geht (jaja patch 2.4 lässt grüßen^^)
Aber ich fand das mal im Altherac lustig, wo man das noch konnte, bin mal iwann ausm av rausgekommen, war aber noch in der schlacht (damals gingen die noch sehr lange so 4 stunden waren da normal, da konnte man uach noch diese riesen beschwören und das war alles echt gut taktisch gewesen fand ich) war auf jeden fall genug zeit, da mal was auszuprobieren^^


----------



## Simi1994 (20. November 2009)

> Wobei das mitm Arathibecken denk ich mal sowieso nicht mehr geht (jaja patch 2.4 lässt grüßen^^)
> Aber ich fand das mal im Altherac lustig, wo man das noch konnte, bin mal iwann ausm av rausgekommen, war aber noch in der schlacht (damals gingen die noch sehr lange so 4 stunden waren da normal, da konnte man uach noch diese riesen beschwören und das war alles echt gut taktisch gewesen fand ich) war auf jeden fall genug zeit, da mal was auszuprobieren^^



Hab gehört ganz früher sollen die manchmal noch Tage gedauert haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (21. November 2009)

Gibts 'nen Trick, wie man in die Burg reinkommt in Azshara da wo die Ursas rumlaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedPala (21. November 2009)

ist mir nie aufgefallen aber jetzt so ist das ganze classic land hyjal geschloßen ? konnte man mal da hin ? und es wäre ja möglich das die schatzkammer in sw also die ini die es nie gab sich mit cataclysm öffnet


----------



## BudSpencer93 (21. November 2009)

Das is die Holzschlundfeste
k.a wie man da reinkommt aber ich hab nie in azhara gequestet.
Btw. Nette sig


----------



## Kyun (22. November 2009)

kid666 schrieb:


> &#8226; Aus Obsi rauspringen (Noch nicht getestet)



Zu dem Punkt: es funktioniert wunderbar, allerdings braucht man n Mage oder VIEL Noggenfogger-Elixiere. Ich bin mit ~300 Elixieren losgewandert und hatte am Schluss noch 48, mit denen ich dann mehr oder weniger die Gegend hinter den großen Bergen erkundet hab.


----------



## Jemorail (24. November 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> ist mir nie aufgefallen aber jetzt so ist das ganze classic land hyjal geschloßen ? konnte man mal da hin ? und es wäre ja möglich das die schatzkammer in sw also die ini die es nie gab sich mit cataclysm öffnet



also hyjal ist seit anfang geschlossen, wird ja aber mit cata wieder eröffent, mit der schatzkammer... kA aber denke mal net, da es net so passen würde (ist ja nur in alligebiet, wäre daher sehr schwetr als  horlder)


----------



## Jemorail (24. November 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Gibts 'nen Trick, wie man in die Burg reinkommt in Azshara da wo die Ursas rumlaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, es gab mal nen trick, als mage da hinzukommen, glaube aber, das haben sie seit bc wieder verändert, man kamm aber nie rein, sondern nur drauf
hoffe die wird bald geöffnet, grim batol(kA glaube das war der name, hab lange nimmer "Tag des Drachen" gelesen^^) wird ja wohl auch geöffnet glaube ich


----------



## Malzbier09 (24. November 2009)

Benutzt auf keinen Fall den Hyjal bug /glitch /exploit er kann im schlimmsten Fall (so wie bei mir ) dazu führen das ihr euren Char nicht mehr spielen könnt da ihr ewig fallt nein rezz und port helfen nicht man fällt überall durch .


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2009)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Benutzt auf keinen Fall den Hyjal bug /glitch /exploit er kann im schlimmsten Fall (so wie bei mir ) dazu führen das ihr euren Char nicht mehr spielen könnt da ihr ewig fallt nein rezz und port helfen nicht man fällt überall durch .


ticket schreiben?


----------



## Hiliboy (24. November 2009)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Benutzt auf keinen Fall den Hyjal bug /glitch /exploit er kann im schlimmsten Fall (so wie bei mir ) dazu führen das ihr euren Char nicht mehr spielen könnt da ihr ewig fallt nein rezz und port helfen nicht man fällt überall durch .




Einfach ausloggen und abwarten. Hatte ich auch


----------



## Malzbier09 (24. November 2009)

Hab lange überlegt ob ich´n Ticket deswegen schreiben weils ja eben nicht erlaubt ist aber mit der passenden Ausrede , Freundlichkeit und Glück mit dem Gm passt es wohl .....trotzdem recht gefährlich.


----------



## AstyM (24. November 2009)

Das gesamte Hyjal-Gebiet kann man sich als Hunter mit der Fähigkeit Adlerauge anschauen. Mit ein paar mal hinterenander Adlerauge einsetzen kann man sich von Winterquell bis zum höchsten Gipfel hochangeln. Hab haufenweise Screenshots dazu. Auch diese grünen Wolken (->Smaragdgrüner Traum) kann man schnell erreichen.


----------



## Petersburg (24. November 2009)

Ich frag mich wozu dieses Gebiet: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3766002/WoWS...213716.jpg.html  in den Todesminen gut ist


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wozu dieses Gebiet: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3766002/WoWS...213716.jpg.html  in den Todesminen gut ist



todesminen werden ja mit dem kommenden addon hochgeschraubt. vielleicht ist es dafür etwas. wenn nicht, die frage kann nur blizz beantworten.


----------



## Schiimon (24. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wozu dieses Gebiet: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3766002/WoWS...213716.jpg.html  in den Todesminen gut ist


Nice Pserver screen...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. November 2009)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Nice Pserver screen...



screen ist zwar wohl wirklich von einem ps, aber die stelle gibt es auch auf den offi servern.


----------



## leckaeis (24. November 2009)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Nice Pserver screen...




Blasphemie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke, diese Stelle ist einfach nur unfertig. Vielleicht sollte dort irgendwann mal, irgendwas hin. 
Und da man, auf den Live-Servern, meines Wissens nach, nicht dort hin kommen kann, tut's auch keinem Weh, wenn es drin bleibt.


----------



## AstyM (24. November 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu Hyjal:

Das "hochangeln" auf Hyjal von Winterquell aus:

1. http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767088/Hyjal-W1.jpg.html

2. http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767023/Hyjal-AA1.jpg.html

3. http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767027/Hyjal-AA2.jpg.html

4. Schon bin ich oben: 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767031/Hyjal-AA3.jpg.html

5. Da ist auch schon der Weltenbaum:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767038/Hyjal-AA4.jpg.html

6. Der höchste Gipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767045/Hyjal-AA5.jpg.html

7. Am Gipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767052/Hyjal-AA6.jpg.html

8. Fuß des Weltenbaumes:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767072/Hyjal-AA7.jpg.html

Hier noch der grüne Nebel/die grüne Wolke:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3766968/SgTW1.jpg.html


----------



## AstyM (24. November 2009)

Anmerkung:
Um Adlerauge mehrmals hintereinander einsetzen zu können muss man allerdings einen kleinen Trick anwenden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (24. November 2009)

Nette Bilder.

Nenn mich einen Noob, da ich von Huntern keinen Plan habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab auf dem Testserver auch einen Premade Hunter, bin aber nie dahinter gestiegen, wie man mit dem Adlerauge hangeln kann? 
Der ist bei mir immer wieder zurück gesprungen, sobald ich den Skill nochmal benutzen wollte.

Aufklärung bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Anmerkung:
> Um Adlerauge mehrmals hintereinander einsetzen zu können muss man allerdings einen kleinen Trick anwenden... victory.gif



Edith: Wir verstehn uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann schiess mal los.


----------



## Rodathy (24. November 2009)

AstyM schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu Hyjal:
> 
> Das "hochangeln" auf Hyjal von Winterquell aus:
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch Video Material aus Hyjal:
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=124577 ob es noch klappt weiß ich nicht, das müsst ihr riskieren. Ansonsten es gibt viele Stellen die noch ungeklärt sind.
Zur BC Zeit ist man auch noch nach Quel'Talas gekommen, nein nicht die Insel, ich verwechsel es nicht mit Quel'Danas! Dort war nur ungerendertes Gebiet, das Einzige was man finden konnte war an der Küste eine Art Insel, mit einem Turm und einem Steg.

Es gibt so viele Exploit Videos, wo ich mich frage wozu es diese Orte gibt. Einerseits, sowieso zB GM Island, kann es ja sein das es nur für GM's Orte sind. Aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, das noch was dazu kommen wird.

Aber der Gedanke an etwas neuem, an etwas Interessantes, ist meist besser, als wenn es wirklich live geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Exploit Video, erst vor kurzem released:
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=131129


----------



## AstyM (25. November 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Edith: Wir verstehn uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst dir ein Makro erstellen mit "/cast !Adlerauge". ("!" nicht vergessen!, Leerzeichen zwischen cast und !). Dann verwende dieses Makro anstatt der eigentlichen Fähigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. November 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Screens vom Smaragdgrünen Traum: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767346/WoWS...001553.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767354/WoWS...001624.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767355/WoWS...001815.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767358/WoWS...001827.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767359/WoWS...001835.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767362/WoWS...001845.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767363/WoWS...001902.jpg.html


----------



## Dragonchen (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Screens vom Smaragdgrünen Traum:



Hallöchen...

Erstmal das sind ja schöne Bilder, aber wie biste dahin gekommen??
Oder war das auf nem P-server??

Gruß Drago


----------



## NightCreat (25. November 2009)

Joa die Bilder sind von einem Privat Server war da auch schon auf einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McWowa (25. November 2009)

So wenn ihr an orte kommen wollt wo andere nicht hin kommen müsst ihr zu 2 sein. Einer muss ein dudu sein und der andere muss ne ansturm fähigkeit haben. So der dudu muss auf Eule geskillt sein und die Treats geskillt haben so dann müsst ihr vor hügel/berge/klippen duelle machen die treats auf den berg abstellen halt die makkierung auf den platz bewegen und die treats zum bleiben(Strg+3) zwingen und der andere char kann dann halt die anstürmen. Der dudu skilt dann auf wilderkampf um und stürmt den anderen an. So kann man halt überall hin kommen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Screens vom Smaragdgrünen Traum: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767346/WoWS...001553.jpg.html
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767354/WoWS...001624.jpg.html
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767355/WoWS...001815.jpg.html
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767358/WoWS...001827.jpg.html
> ...



Hehe sieht alles irgendwie Gleich aus, fals das Blizzard ins Spiel einführt, verändern sie das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkulus (25. November 2009)

Herzlichen Dank erstmal an alle EXPLORER für die netten Einblicke (Betonung liegt auf explore)!

In den letzte 148 Seiten wurde das Thema "legal" mal kurz angeschnitten, aber speziell jetzt zu Old IF:
Gibt es einen Bann wenn man nach Old IF mit der Duell/Fear Methode geht oder nicht? 

Man verändert ja nichts am Spiel, sondern schöpft nur alle Möglichkeiten aus. 
Oder läuft das unter "bugusing" und gibt einen Bann?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich einen speziellen (RP) Gildenevent planen will und OLD IF eine prima Lokation ist. 

Sorry falls es die Antwort bereits gab und ich es überlesen habe. 

Elune Ador 
               Falkulus


----------



## Mr_Multikill (25. November 2009)

also bei events wirds schon heikel
aber mal aus interesse, wie bzw wo kann man sich denn noch nach old if fearen lassen? 
i kenn nur den weg in der bank (also an funktionierenden wegen)
ich denk solang niemand was von dem event mitkriegt (ala "/2 ololol wir sind in old if") wird sich keiner dran stören

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkulus (25. November 2009)

Es ist schon ein paar Monate her das ich das in Old IF war, daher weiss ich nicht ob es gefixed wurde:

Wenn man vor der Bank steht ist rechts eine Säule. Hinter der Säule startet man ein Duell mit einem Priester. 
Wenn das Duel beginnt, rennen beide  rechts von der Bank den schmalen Gang zur großen Schmiede. 
Wenn man die Schmiede erreicht ist rechts ein Haus mit einer Wand die eine Ausbuchtung hat. Mit viel Fantasie 
erkennen manche darin eine zugemauerte Tür. Naja ich sehe nur ne Wand. Egal, dort hin stellt man sich mit dem Char, 
der Priester feared und ihr rennt mit etwas Glück durch die Wand und seit in einem langen Gang der Abwärts nach 
Old IF führt. Zurück kommt man nur mit einem Portal, dem Ruhestein oder port. 

Keine Ahnung ob das gefixed wurde. 

Elune Ador
               Falkulus


----------



## Mr_Multikill (25. November 2009)

ist soweit ich weiß gefixt
versuchs mal über die bank, der weg steht hier auch im thread, vllt vor 10 seiten oder so^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (25. November 2009)

Wie geht denn der andere Trick mit der Bank um nach Old IF zu kommen?

Ich will da unbedingt mal hin, aber ich find keinen der mich fearen möchte...die haben alle Angst das was passiert *seufz*

Hab die letzten 10,12 Seiten überflogen, finds aber nicht =(

Wäre jemand so lieb und würde mich aufklären?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (25. November 2009)

is ganz simpel, 
mach dir nen gnom oder trink pygmäenöl (mach es als alli, sonst frustet es dich nur)
dann gehste in die bank in if und hüpfst hoch, bis du auf dem rahmen von dem tresor bist
da stellste dich dann auf dem rahmen parallel zur wand und zerstörst deinen ruhestein
dann automatisch freisetzten und wenn alles gepasst hat, biste weiter oben auf dem rahmen und kannst auf ne mehr oder weniger große fläche hüpfen
da dann an das eck stellen dass in richtung nichts zeigt (also das linke; die seite von wo aus du feststecken benutzt hast)
und springen
vllt brauchst n paar trys, ist aber ziemlich einfach wenn man weiß wie^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (25. November 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> is ganz simpel,
> mach dir nen gnom oder trink pygmäenöl (mach es als alli, sonst frustet es dich nur)
> dann gehste in die bank in if und hüpfst hoch, bis du auf dem rahmen von dem tresor bist
> da stellste dich dann auf dem rahmen parallel zur wand und zerstörst deinen ruhestein
> ...



Öhm..dank dir. Klingt zwar furchtbar kompliziert - aber ich vermute mal das das genau wie all die anderen Dinge ist: Es erklärt sich komplizierter als es eig. ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja gut, nen Gnom hab ich...Ich nehm an, der ist einfach entscheident wegen der Größe? 

Aber wieso der Ruhestein zerstören?? *Ja ich weiß das ich mir nen neuen holen kann*

Trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank, gleich mal testen wenn Server wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (25. November 2009)

gnom oder pygmäenöl weil du sonst da ned hin passt wo du freisetzten machen musst^^
rs zerstören damit er dich nach vorne "freisetzt" anstatt den rs zu benutzen, was er an der stelle eig. machen würde

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (25. November 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> gnom oder pygmäenöl weil du sonst da ned hin passt wo du freisetzten machen musst^^
> rs zerstören damit er dich nach "freisetzt" anstatt den rs zu benutzen, was er an der stelle eig. machen würde
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



Oki, vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (25. November 2009)

Sodele. Ich war dort.

Danke euch...endlich wurd ein kleiner Traum war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt geh ich doch noch unter die Explorer *grinst*


----------



## Mr_Multikill (25. November 2009)

der weg is ziemlich simpel, nur umständlich zum erklären^^
ich hoff dass du ned zu oft daneben gesprungen bist^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (25. November 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> der weg is ziemlich simpel, nur umständlich zum erklären^^
> ich hoff dass du ned zu oft daneben gesprungen bist^^
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



Nee eigentlich nicht, Ich war nur erst beim falschen Tresor bis ich mal drauf gekommen ibn, dass ich als Gnom ja hinter die Bänker komme. Dann gings eigentlich...Nur die oberste Stelle und richtig zu stehen war nicht sooo einfach, aber wenn man es mal raushat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AstyM (25. November 2009)

Mit Adlerauge kann man weiteres interessantes entdecken:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3770275/WoW-help1.jpg.html

Wo ist nur Orgrimmar hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3770305/Og1.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3770313/Og2.jpg.html


----------



## Nortrom141 (25. November 2009)

Hey leute ich melde mich auch mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe meinen WoW Acc seit gestern wieder aktiviert und habe etwas schönes gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls ihr wissen wollt wie man dort hinkommt...ich werde es bei bedarf mal aufnehmen oder hier reinschreiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis denne


lg Alex


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Also ein anderer Dudu aus meiner Gilde und mein Dudu haben gestern was geiles gemacht, wir haben beide Dual Spec (Fereal/Eule) und einer Setzt dann die Treants aufn Berg, dann machen wirn Duel und der andere Springt / Charged die Treants auf dem Berg an und dann skillt die Eule um und Springt / Charged den anderen an.
Sind nach MH und ins Trolldorf gekommen (das in dunkelküste) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nortrom141 (25. November 2009)

Neue nachrichten, bin mal weitergelaufen und bin zur höhle wo anscheinend der verkäufer für den Säbelzahntiger steht gekommen

Dem weg werd ich nachher auch noch folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is die Höhle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der screen is nahezu perfekt xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Neue nachrichten, bin mal weitergelaufen und bin zur höhle wo anscheinend der verkäufer für den Säbelzahntiger steht gekommen
> 
> 
> < Screenshots folgen sofort >


den gibts nicht, angeblich gabs den mal in der beta


----------



## Nortrom141 (25. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> den gibts nicht, angeblich gabs den mal in der beta



Jau, naja finde es eigtl schade ^^


----------



## ipercoop (25. November 2009)

Huhu Leute

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand ne Ahnung hat was da oben und wie man da oben hinkommt?
Sorry falls das mal angesprochen wurde aber hab da grad so entdeckt und hab da versucht hinzukommen aber dick gefailt (:


mfg

http://img686.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot112509220655.jpg/


----------



## Mr_Multikill (25. November 2009)

des isch oben beim wasserfall im startgebiet von den menschen
da hin gehts über die brennende steppe

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cellien (25. November 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Neue nachrichten, bin mal weitergelaufen und bin zur höhle wo anscheinend der verkäufer für den Säbelzahntiger steht gekommen
> 
> Dem weg werd ich nachher auch noch folgen
> 
> ...


Das ist sehr einfach, hatte langeweile und nach 5 min geschafft. Wenn man da oben ist kann man aufs Portal steht und da ist so nen unsichtbarer Kasten auf der höhe des Portals.


----------



## Nortrom141 (26. November 2009)

Cellien schrieb:


> Das ist sehr einfach, hatte langeweile und nach 5 min geschafft. Wenn man da oben ist kann man aufs Portal steht und da ist so nen unsichtbarer Kasten auf der höhe des Portals.



Hab ich gesagt das es sehr schwer sei?
Nein.


----------



## koolt (27. November 2009)

Ich hab ne Zwergenfarm im Arathihochland entdeckt, ka ob das hier schon gepostet wurde.
Ich bin vom Dorf der Bruchhauer im Hinterland nach unten geschwommen und dort gelandet:

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot112709154525.jpg/
http://img21.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot112709154630.jpg/
http://img69.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot112709154522.jpg/

Da sind level 15 Zwergenbauer, Fraktion Allianz ich hab die grad mal gekillt.


----------



## Dexis (27. November 2009)

ich habe vor einigen wochen eine interessante "begegnung" ingame gehabt, als ich die turnier-dailies vor der zitadelle gemacht habe. ich habe bisher leider keine anhaltspunkte dafür finden können, ob es eine storytechnische begebenheit ist; sich ein GM nen spaß erlaubt hat oder einfach etwas mystery bietet? :-P

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5459/wo...91809163919.jpg
(aufgenommen auf EU-Blackhand)

ob jemand dazu was sagen kann...?


----------



## Feltor (27. November 2009)

Erinnert mich sehr stark an die Quest wo man als Arthas Illidan vor der Eiskronenzitadelle umhauen muss.

Wenns nich so sein sollte dann is es wirklich sehr interessant.


----------



## Nortrom141 (27. November 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> ich habe vor einigen wochen eine interessante "begegnung" ingame gehabt, als ich die turnier-dailies vor der zitadelle gemacht habe. ich habe bisher leider keine anhaltspunkte dafür finden können, ob es eine storytechnische begebenheit ist; sich ein GM nen spaß erlaubt hat oder einfach etwas mystery bietet? :-P
> 
> http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5459/wo...91809163919.jpg
> (aufgenommen auf EU-Blackhand)
> ...



Das ist ein Teil der questreihe in Eiskrone wo man selbst als Arthas Menethil spielt.
Also hat es nichts mit einem GM oder sonst etwas zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gunny (27. November 2009)

da war das phansing putt ^^


----------



## Dexis (28. November 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Teil der questreihe in Eiskrone wo man selbst als Arthas Menethil spielt.
> Also hat es nichts mit einem GM oder sonst etwas zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich an diese Questreihe komme? Ich hab Eiskrone bis auf das Argentumturnier mehr oder weniger ausgelassen, aber solch eine storybezogene questreihe möchte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen ;-)


----------



## AstyM (28. November 2009)

Ich hab nier noch Mal einige Bilder von Hyjal, diesmal hab ich mich mit Adlerauge nicht von Winterquell sondern direkt von der Dunkelküste und von Azshara hochgehangelt (andere Bilder Seite 148, Beitrag 2947):

Von Dunkelküste:
1.Startpunkt in Dunkelküste. Den Berg sieht man  im Hintergrund:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3799845/Hyjal-VD1.jpg.html

2.An der Grenze zum Teufelswald:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3799861/Hyjal-VD2.jpg.html

3.Schon bin ich oberhalb des Teufelswaldes:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3799880/Hyjal-VD3.jpg.html

4.Nun ist der Berg gut zu sehen, Blick hinauf:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3799901/Hyjal-VD4.jpg.html

5.Etwas höher am Berghang, Blick hinunter:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3799937/Hyjal-VD5.jpg.html

6.Oben angekommen:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3799971/Hyjal-VD6.jpg.html

7.Blick in das Hyjal-Gebiet hinein, der Weltenbaum ist allerdings noch nicht zu sehen, da er sich am anderen Ende des Gebiets befindet:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3799997/Hyjal-VD7.jpg.html

Von Azshara:
1. Startpunkt. Die gewaltige Felswand ist allerdings noch nicht der Berg Hyjal selbst, sondern nur das Grenzgebirge vom südöstlichen Winterquell.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800034/Hyjal-VA1.jpg.html

2.Auf etwa halber Höhe Blick hinunter:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800056/Hyjal-VA2.jpg.html

3.Oben angekommen zeigt sich nun der eigentliche Berg:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800073/Hyjal-VA4.jpg.html

4.Weiter auf der linken Seite nach vorne gehangelt erreicht man auf etwa gleicher Höhe das südöstliche Hyjal-Gebiet:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800114/Hyjal-VA5.jpg.html

5. Es liegt wesentlich tiefer als der nordöstliche Eck des Gebiets (Standort des Weltenbaumes) (hangelt man sich von Winterquell hoch, ist man daher direkt am Weltenbaum). Der höchste Gipfel (mit dem Flugzeug) liegt mittig im Osten des Gebiets südlich des Weltenbaumes und die Felswand fällt tief und steil nach Süden hin ab. Blick vom südöstlichen Eck die Felswand hinauf zum höchsten Gipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800225/Hyjal-VA13.jpg.html

6.Schon etwas höher direkt an der Wand zum höchsten Gipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800145/Hyjal-VA6.jpg.html

7. Auf etwa halber Höhe Blick nach unten:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800240/Hyjal-VA7.jpg.html

8. Nun ist man knapp unter dem Gipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800256/Hyjal-VA8.jpg.html

9.Der Gipfel ist erreicht. Er ist übrigens *1971,174* Längeneinheiten (LE) hoch (zum Vergleich: Blackrock nur 896,781 LE) (->siehe Thread "Der höchste Punkt der WoW-Welt") und damit der höchste Berggipfel der WoW-Welt:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800276/Hyjal-VA9.jpg.html

10. Vom Gipfel gesehen liegt selbst das südöstliche Hyjal-Gebiet so tief, dass es nicht mal zu sehen ist (schaut man hinunter, sieht man nur "grauen Nebel"):
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800496/Hyjal-VA15.jpg.html

Noch was zum Weltenbaum:
1. Fuß des Weltenbaumes, diesmal von der anderen Seite:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800319/Hyjal-VA10.jpg.html

2.Und der Weltenbaum von unten, Blick hinauf: 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800329/Hyjal-VA11.jpg.html

3.Und mal der Blick vom Weltenbaum. Der höchste Berggipfel von Hyjal (1971,174 LE hoch) wird noch übertroffen vom Tempel der Stürme in Nordend (mit dem Tempelaufbau, bis zum höchsten Punkt 1990,362 LE hoch). Die höchsten Äste des Weltenbaumes liegen allerdings noch deutlich über dem Gipfel, und da der Höhenunterschied Hyjal-Tempel der Stürme nicht besonders groß ist, ist *dies hier* wohl *der höchste Punkt der WoW-Welt*:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800347/Hyjal-VA12.jpg.html

4. Blick vom zerstörten Gebiet weiter westlich richtung Weltenbaum:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800446/Hyjal-VA14.jpg.html

Noch die beiden grünen Nebel/Wolken südlich von Hyjal zwischen Hyjal und Eschental:
1.Direkt nördlich des Eschentals mit Hyjal im Hintergrund:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800465/SgTW3.jpg.html

2.Blick vom tief gelegenen, südöstlichen Hyjal hinunter:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800481/SgTW4.jpg.html


----------



## Nortrom141 (29. November 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich an diese Questreihe komme? Ich hab Eiskrone bis auf das Argentumturnier mehr oder weniger ausgelassen, aber solch eine storybezogene questreihe möchte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen ;-)



Als Hordler beginnt die Questreihe mit der Quest "Gelegenheit" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13258)

Als Alli beginnt die Questreihe mit der Quest "Ausnutzung einer Öffnung" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13386)

Auf der buffed seite wird zwar angezeigt das die beiden Questreihen zwar nur bis zu der Quest "Feldreparaturen" gehen.
Es startet eine neue Questreihe die bei der Horde mit der Quest: "Tut Euer Schlechtestes" beginnt (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13305)
Und bei den Allis beginnt die neue Questreihe ebenfalls mit "Tut Euer Schlechtestes" 

Wenn ihr diese Questreihe fertig habt gibt es noch eine Questreihe. (jaja das dauert ein bisschen ^^) Und zwar beginnt die neue Q-Reihe mit der Quest "Wo Drachen einst fielen" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13398)

Wo ihr die ganzen Quests annehmen könnt, könnt ihr ja selbst kucken ^^

Das wars soweit ^^

Lg alex (Ich weis es hat nix mim "geheimnisse der alten welt"-thread zu tun aber vielleicht ist es für andere auch noch interresant die diese questreihe noch nicht gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minøtaurus (30. November 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Als Hordler beginnt die Questreihe mit der Quest "Gelegenheit" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13258)
> 
> Als Alli beginnt die Questreihe mit der Quest "Ausnutzung einer Öffnung" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13386)
> 
> ...



Hmm ich habe jetzt kürzlich den Erfolg in der Drachenöder erhalten, aber diese Quest mit Aerthas habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehn. Kann man die Questreihe auch machen, wenn man die Schlacht vor der Zitadelle schon gemacht hat?


----------



## Jiwari (30. November 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Hmm ich habe jetzt kürzlich den Erfolg in der Drachenöder erhalten, aber diese Quest mit Aerthas habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehn. Kann man die Questreihe auch machen, wenn man die Schlacht vor der Zitadelle schon gemacht hat?



Die erste Quest der Reihe sollte auch in Eiskrone und nicht in der Drachenöde starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Quest Schlacht vor der Zitadelle angeht:

Du solltest diese Daily entweder bereits abgeschlossen haben oder gar nicht erst annehmen da durch diese Quest der Vorhof der Zitadelle sich in einer anderen Phase befindet. Ob davon auch der Questgeber betroffen ist kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich nicht genau weiß wo er steht.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. November 2009)

Ich war mal wieder auf entdeckertour. Da dacht ich mir hmmm. Was ist eigendlich westliche von todesend in tirisfal. Dort ist auf der map ja noch land aber keine sichtbaren wege da hin zu kommen. Über einige kniffe und tricks, die man wohl nur als ingi shafft bin ich auch dort hin gelangt. Dort ist aber nichts als texturfehler und berge^^ Von da aus kommt man fast bis nach überundercity, wenn man über die berge klettert aber leider ebend nur fast.-.- Ka obs schon genannt wurde das gebiet^^


----------



## Rhokan (30. November 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ich war mal wieder auf entdeckertour. Da dacht ich mir hmmm. Was ist eigendlich westliche von todesend in tirisfal. Dort ist auf der map ja noch land aber keine sichtbaren wege da hin zu kommen. Über einige kniffe und tricks, die man wohl nur als ingi shafft bin ich auch dort hin gelangt. Dort ist aber nichts als texturfehler und berge^^ Von da aus kommt man fast bis nach überundercity, wenn man über die berge klettert aber leider ebend nur fast.-.- Ka obs schon genannt wurde das gebiet^^



gibt nen ganz einfachen weg den jedermann schaffen sollte: neben der spinnenmine im startgebiet auf eine erhöhung und aufs dach der mine springen

1800 Posts, yay


----------



## Nortrom141 (1. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Explorer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war gestern auf den Bergen rund um Silithus und Feralas. 
 Bilder :  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute

Habe heute einen Weg in die Todesschneise gefunden, also den Teil, der zwischen Silbermond und den Ruinen von Silbermond. Wer den Weg wissen will, soll mich auf Die Aldor anschreiben (Scharyth, mit dem bin ich meistens on). Vorraussetzungen für den Weg in die Todesschneise:
Noggenfoggers Elixier
und ein Paladin sollte dabei sein (wegn bubble, man muss einmal tief springen, an der Stelle kann man Noggenfogger nicht benutzen.


Zwei Screens als Beweis:

http://img521.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot120509220210.jpg/

(Die Position meines Chars und des Chars des Paladins aus meiner Gilde ist eventuell nich gut erkennbar, schaut einfach in der Todesschneise^^)

http://img80.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot120509220202t.jpg/

Edit: Mit Schurke hab ich den Sprung auch so überlebt.


NACHTRAG AM 5. JANUAR:
Ein anderer hat das auch gefunden, und hat ein Video gemacht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOZtpBPzyU0    Die erste Methode vom Turm aus ist den Weg den ich auch entdeckt habe. Ob ich es zu erst gefdunden hab oder er, egal. Auf jedenfall hab ich mir den Weg selber ausgedacht und bin nicht durch das Video dazu gekommen.


----------



## leckaeis (6. Dezember 2009)

Hui, ein Mit-Aldorianer  


Hab mich schon immer gefragt, was da zwischen so all steckt.


----------



## Crimy 5 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin leider kein großer Explorer, auch wenn ich mir früher gerne alle Ecken angesehen habe. Wusste damals nur nichts von Noggenfogger und Co. xD

Aber ich habe mir mal Gilneas angesehen, mit Fernsicht, und da ist ja gar nichts. Meinte nicht jemand da stand mal ein Brunnen?


Einige der Dörfer die hier genannt wurden, z.B. Arathi hab ich auch entdeckt und 
wenn man vom Hinterland nach Norden schwimmt..... dann schwimmt man leider irgendwann durch die geisterlande ohne was davon zu sehen xD.


MfG Crimy


----------



## Scharyth (6. Dezember 2009)

Das mim Hinterland nach Norden schwimmen hab ich ach ma gemacht. Ich hatte verzweifelt nach einem Weg nach oben gesucht (war unten an der Küste wo auch der Hordestützpunkt ist). Damals war ich noch sehr unerfahren^^ 
Da kommt man dann i-wann bei Quel'Thalas raus, also dem Turm da.
Und das durch schwimmen, durhc die Geisterlande kommt nur daher, das Geisterlande Immersangwald und so instaziert sind wegen BC. Also: In der "alten" Welt gibts diese Gebiete nicht oder so.


----------



## frankiboyk (6. Dezember 2009)

Auf dem Luftfeld kommt man hoch war schon selber drauf.


----------



## Scharyth (6. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand von euch eventuell die WoW Alpha?
Fiel mir grad ein das ich hier ma fragen könnte, würde da gern ma rein und mich um schaun.


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2009)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eventuell die WoW Alpha?
> Fiel mir grad ein das ich hier ma fragen könnte, würde da gern ma rein und mich um schaun.


war die nicht family and friends?


----------



## Lajah (8. Dezember 2009)

So war soeben hinter dem AH in og :-)))) mein erstes Exploit :-))

Eine Frage, wie genau funzt das automatische freisetzen?? Denn einmal setzt es mich gerade noch vor, dann einmal zum ruhestein,.....


----------



## Galain (8. Dezember 2009)

Lajah schrieb:


> So war soeben hinter dem AH in og :-)))) mein erstes Exploit :-)) [...]


Manche haben immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Exploiten und Exploren begriffen. *facepalm* Wenn das der Brandolf lesen würde... -> /slap


----------



## Scharyth (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war die nicht family and friends?



es gibt ne version (leaked?) die kann man normal spieln, gibt ach videos davon
 hatte ma eine nur die funktionierte nich


----------



## Thoor (8. Dezember 2009)

Hab grad im Alteracgebirge in dem verlassenen Haus am See Nancy und Grossvater Vishas gefunden, die Famillie vom Folterknecht im Kloster :>


----------



## Apuh (8. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Haus am See


Ist das nicht ein bekanntes Lied von Peter Fox?


----------



## Thoor (8. Dezember 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein bekanntes Lied von Peter Fox?


X.X


----------



## Abrox (9. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab grad im Alteracgebirge in dem verlassenen Haus am See Nancy und Grossvater Vishas gefunden, die Famillie vom Folterknecht im Kloster :>



Die zu finden und zu töten gehört zu einer Quest im Scharlachroten Kloster. Es geht da um den Ring des gefolterten den Befrager Vishas seiner Frau gegeben hat.


----------



## wowoo (12. Dezember 2009)

GM-Insel auf EU Durotan  (ist nicht mein Video)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8aZ9MEjQk


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (12. Dezember 2009)

Hey. Ich bin gerade mal wieder auf diesen Thread gestoßen, hab ich glaube auf Seite 5 einen Post gesehn (er hat gesagt man kann nach Gilneas) und hab mich gefragt, wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (12. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFJDpnsysaM

weg nach gilneas xD
einfmach mal begriffe in youtube oder so eingeben^^


----------



## Tamîkus (16. Dezember 2009)

halöche ich hätte da paar fragen

Zb

Ich hab mir ma die geschichte von Tirion Fodring durchgelesen und da war die rede von irgend einem verat den er begangen hat und darum aus der allianz verbant wurde und ins exil ging weis jmd was tirion angestelt hat ?

des weiteren ist mir bei den neuen Weeklys aufgefallen als ich den quest text gelesen hab  Das es einen Magier rat gibt der die aufträge erteilt wer sterben muss
sie werden auch Der Rat der 6 genant könte das  vl  der neue magier verbund sein der den neuen tirisfal wächter ernent?
letztendlich kan man nur drüber spekulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (28. Dezember 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> is ganz simpel,
> mach dir nen gnom oder trink pygmäenöl (mach es als alli, sonst frustet es dich nur)
> dann gehste in die bank in if und hüpfst hoch, bis du auf dem rahmen von dem tresor bist
> da stellste dich dann auf dem rahmen parallel zur wand und zerstörst deinen ruhestein
> ...



Ich möchte nochmal auf diesen Hinweis eingehen:

Geht das immernoch? Ich bkomms auf Biegen und Brechen nimmer hin...hab mal bei Youtube gestöbert, aber leider kein Vid mit der Methode gefunden.

Das hier geht leider nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSNLPPRIBIw

Kennt jemand noch eine außer der Mehtode

a) Sheep oder 
b) Abspringen vom Tundramammut oder Chopper?

Meine Möglichkeiten diesbezüglich sind begrenzt, meine Freunde/Gildies haben viel zu viel Angst vor nem evtl. Bann wegen Exploid Oo.

Wäre super wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet, ich will nochmal nach Old-IF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

Tante Edith hat mir noch eine Frage zugeflüstert: Wie lange ist eig. der CD von "feststecken"?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (28. Dezember 2009)

der cd ist 5 min
i mach mir n gnom und teste ob es noch geht^^

edit:
geht noch, war grad da


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (29. Dezember 2009)

hi, hab mal ne frage.
Ist diese Exploid, also an so verborgenen orte gelangen, verboten und kann man deswegen nen bann grigen?

Und welche klassen sind am besten dafür geeignet?


----------



## Roflwow (29. Dezember 2009)

Zu Sturmwind Schatzkammer das Teil gibtz seit Classic sollte ma nen Raid/ini werden aber dann hatte Blizz kb


----------



## Scharyth (30. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn man ohne i-welche DAten zu verändern irgendwo hinkommt, sollte man keinen Bann bekommen. Wenn man aber eine MPQ-Datei in den WoW-Ornder packt, kann man einen Bann kasieren oder sogare permanente Bann des Accounts.

Un Speziele Klassen/Rassen gibts denke ich mal nicht, wobei manche Klassen von sich aus schon vorteile haben. Zum Beispiel der Mage kann mit Leichten Federn nen Buff erzeugen damit man langsamer fälll (Priester kann das auch), mit Noggenfogger  geht das auch da das auch einen Effeckt hat, dass man langsamer fällt.


----------



## manaman122 (30. Dezember 2009)

Heyho  Leute  hab den Thread jetzt entdeckt  und  wollte mal was  fragen 


und war hab ich zu  bc zeiten in irgendeiner gruft(weiß nich mehr wass dass war auf alle  fälle  war da ein rieiger haufen mit knochen^^)  das grab von tirion fordring gefunden und wollte gerne wissen was es damit auf sich hat .


----------



## Scharyth (30. Dezember 2009)

Das is denke ich mal die Gruft bei Karazhan. Da is zumindestens ein rießiger Knochenhaufn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (30. Dezember 2009)

ja  die gruft  wars und wenn man vom knochenhaufen ausgeht in en nächsten raum steht ganz hinten an der wand ein grabstein und da teht dann  "Das Grab dess Tirion Fordring"





edit:  Ok habs  selbt gefunden :

Taelan Fordring ist der Sohn von Tirion Fordring und hält sich als Hochlord des Scharlachroten Kreuzzugs in Herdweiler in den Westlichen Pestländern auf. 

Sein Vater schenkte ihm zu seinem 7. Geburtstag ein Spielzeug. Es war sein wertvollster Besitz. Ein winziger Kriegshammer, die exakte Kopie seines eigenen.
Als man Tirion wegen Verrats verbannte, erzählte ihm seine Mutter, dass er gestorben sei. Man brachte Taelan zu dem angeblichen Grab beim Tiefgewölbe in den Östlichen Pestländern, wo er den Hammer zusammen mit seiner Erinnerung an seinen Vater begrub - für immer.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht obs schon gesagt wurde aber wenn man bei dem Flugplatz von IF weiter über die Berge wandert (wenn man so etwa über IF ist)
findet man dort ein Lager mit 2 Menschen (Magier?). Dort ist ein Lagerfeuer und ein Zelt. Der eine Mensch arbeitet und der andere redet.
Ich weiß leider nicht was das soll oder was die beiden da machen^^.

Gruß


----------



## tomo1 (1. Januar 2010)

Der Verrat von Tirion bestand darin das er einen Orc beschütze, der sich in den Länderein seines Gebietes befand. Tirion schwor bei seiner Ehre in nicht zu verraten und seine Ehre war ihm heilig. Nachdem sein Paladin in Ausbildung(er war ziemlich unbeliebt) den Orc endeckt hat und es nach Stratholm geleitet hat wurde Tirion nach Stratholm gebracht wo er einer Anhörung von Uther Lichtbringer über sich ergehen lassen musste. Im Laufe des Prozesses wurde er für schuldig befunden. Es wurden ihm jegliche heilige Kräfte entzogen(die Höchststrafe des Ordens) und er wurde ins Exil geschickt, blieb aber in der Nähe. Nachdem Straholm von den Orkc überfallen wurde, weil sie ihren gefangengenommenen Freund befreifen wollten, trieb sich Tirion in der nähe rum. Nachdem der zubefreiende Orc in ein ungleiches Gefecht verwickelt wurde, erhob Tirion die Waffe gegen die doch so vertrauten Menschen um den Orc zuretten. Trotz seiner Hilfe erlitt der Orc schwere Verletzungen und drohte zusterben. In diesem Moment kehrte das Licht wieder in Tirion ein und verlieh ihm die Macht von einst. So konnte er den, im sterben liegenden Orc, retten.
(Thrall war übrigens auch an dem Angriff beteiligt und dankte Tirion für sein Vertrauen in die Orcs.)


----------



## Majokat (1. Januar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ich hab schon alles exploitet



Jap. Und ich bin der Kaiser von China 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flennic (1. Januar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ich hab schon alles exploitet



Golfclap.


----------



## Alisamixi (2. Januar 2010)

Ich bin über einen tollen Wallwalk Auf und unter SW gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3.0.3, DAS waren Zeiten, richtig tolles Gefühl <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc_QjLJApH0


----------



## Polxx (2. Januar 2010)

Wallwalking geht doch nicht mehr oder? Glaube das das ma rausgepatcht wurde...


----------



## Scharyth (2. Januar 2010)

Mit 2.4 durfte man Tschüß zum wallwalk sagen, aber an manchen stellen scheints noch zu funktionieren.


----------



## Doodlekeks (2. Januar 2010)

wallwalking is mit 3.3 wieder drinnen so weit ich weiß


----------



## Fuji (2. Januar 2010)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> war gestern mal auf erkundungstour mit meinem schami (fernsicht ftw). hab paar ineteressante sachen bei hyal gefunden....
> 
> erstma: des flugzeug, leider ohne gnom, den konnt ich nich finden^^
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...qzFb4kCHw7W.jpg
> ...






ZUm ersten Screen : Der Gnom ist ausgestiegen ausgerutsch und runter gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Januar 2010)

Hab ma ne frage wo kan ich in stormwind das grab der königin von sw finden, 
also die frau von varian wrynn die durch ein attentat gestorben ist.


----------



## Nonix (3. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Priesterbuff Levitieren kann man auch im Höllenfeuerbollwerk direkt zum endboss gelangen in dem man "wallrun" macht oder so ...

Aber das geht mein ich erst wieder seit 3.3


----------



## Duchi (3. Januar 2010)

Wall walk geht wieder wirklich ! Man kann überall hoch hab hier pics:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...fAkvPjg1zJT.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...mQwRltCkMZc.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...WksyIiii2iv.jpg


----------



## Bader1 (3. Januar 2010)

Geile Aktion seitens Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorlh (3. Januar 2010)

Jo seit 3.3 kann man wirklich ÜBERALL hin. Und es ist wikrlich nicht schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber auch vor Patch 3.3 gab es möglichkeiten z.b. auf OG zu gehn.
Na weiß wer wie ich meine?

Und nein, man muss nicht Ingi sein.


----------



## NoxActor (3. Januar 2010)

Gorlh schrieb:


> Jo seit 3.3 kann man wirklich ÜBERALL hin. Und es ist wikrlich nicht schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha =)

Aber ist das net immernoch verboten?


Mfg Noxi


----------



## Dropz (3. Januar 2010)

gibt es eine bestimmte taktik zum walljumpen oder einfach sozusagen gegen wände springen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octazooka (3. Januar 2010)

Weiß grad nicht ob das schon allen bekannt ist oder ob es hier schon gepostet wurde (hab den thread nicht ganz gelesen ^^) aber vielleicht haben schon einige gemerkt, dass in der Karte vom Arathihochland eine kleine Halbinsel im Osten angezeigt wird. Ermutigt davon, dass ich eine Schwimmtempo erhöhende Meeresschildkröte besitze, hab ich mich mal aufgemacht um mir diesen Ort mal näher anzuschauen - wirklich eine schöne kleine versteckte Idylle, hab erst gedacht dass da wahrscheinlich nur flachland ohne alles sein wird, aber es ist eine schicke detailreiche Landschaft mit Feldern, Vogelscheuchen und sogar ein paar zwergenbauern (lv 15).
Und für alle, die für den Erfolg "Ob groß,ob klein, Tiere sind alle fein" noch den Widder brauchen: Hier werdet ihr fündig ^.^ Im Stall stehen ein paar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und da nochmal der Verweis auf die Karte (Maus zeigt drauf):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am schnellsten kommt man vom Dorf der Bruchhauer hin, man muss halt etwas Geduld fürs Schwimmen aufbringen.


----------



## Dropz (3. Januar 2010)

wo kann man überall gut walljumping üben?^^ also stellen wo das besoders leicht ist?


----------



## Bader1 (4. Januar 2010)

Man, ich kann walljumpen einfach ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( kann mir wer erklären wies geht.


----------



## Mindadar (4. Januar 2010)

mhm mit 3.1 oder so konnte man zb auch als allie auf die hordeseite in dalaran, zwar nur gewisse stellen aber es ging bzw geht noch, Man muss halt vom flugpunkt da aus auf diesen baum(geht glaub ich nur mit Reittier,(flugmount auch möglich) da springen bzw hoch springen und dann da auf dieses grasfeld wo man auch als hordler hinkommt neben dem gasthaus da und dann hüpft man da den baum hoch der da stehtund man steht vor dem eingang beim markenhändler der hordler.....is zwar nich so spannend wie die gm insel aber nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mhm kann mal wer testen obs noch geht?


----------



## Gorlh (4. Januar 2010)

Also Walljumpen geht definitiv nicht mehr wie früher. Aber ich verrate euch mal wie man z.B. auf OG klettern kann ohne den Levitieren Bug.

Das kann man aber nur machen wenn man solgende Klassen spielt oder mitnimmt.

Einmal Eule = Damit sie die Treant oben auf ne Stelle, stellt wo man eig nicht hinkommt

Und einmal Täuschungschurken mit Shadowstep oder eine Katze mit der Springfähigkeit, damit er an die Treant im Fight ansprigt.

Man kann das wahrscheinlich an vielen anderen Orten machen, aber ich habe es nur an OG ausprobiert.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Pfropfen (4. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das hier schon mehr mals gefragt wurde aber ich habe grad ehrlich keine Lust 153 Seiten zu durchstöbern.
Wo liegt die GM-Insel?
Ich hab nur sachen gehört dass man früher mal von irgendeinem zeppelin oder schiff abspringen musste um dahin zu kommen.. 
Wär cool wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo die insel etwa liegt.


MfG
der Pfropfen


----------



## venkador (4. Januar 2010)

die liegt instanziert ausherhalb der spielewelt


----------



## Pfropfen (4. Januar 2010)

Hmm schade...
Das heisst wohl dass es absolut nicht mehr möglich ist da als 'nicht-GM' hin zu kommen..
naja pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (4. Januar 2010)

Doch gibt sogarn Video auf Youtube von 3.3.


----------



## Taroliln (4. Januar 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> Doch gibt sogarn Video auf Youtube von 3.3.




Bitte mit Link und dann frag ich mich wie hoch der Wahrheitsgehalt von diesem Video sein sollte?

Zufällig P-Server?


----------



## Scharyth (4. Januar 2010)

Zufälliger weise, weiß ich das die GM-Insel, wenn man eine Karte von Kalimdor anschaut, etwas weiter nördlich und ganz weit westlich davon liegt. Ich weiß scheiß beschreibung, aber es ist nunmal so.


----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

Kann jemand nen Guide wie man Wallwlaken lernen kann? bzw ne Stelle wo mans üben kann?


----------



## Kamar (4. Januar 2010)

venkador schrieb:


> die liegt instanziert ausherhalb der spielewelt



Das ist nur Halbrichtig.
Sie ist nicht instanziert, sie liegt nur sehr weit weg entfernt von der normalen Spielwelt in Kalimdor, in der Nähe von Teldrassil,  wo rundherum kein Wasser oder Ähnliches ist, ich kenne nur einen Weg als Ingi wo man tot und darunter hinkommt, ausgetestet hab ich es allerdings noch nicht. Aber es gibt definitv noch einen Weg wo man lebendig dort ist, den ich allerdings nicht kenne, und die, die es herrausgefunden haben wohl nicht so schnell ein Video von machen werden oder den Weg veröffentlichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN2Rv46XwdI


----------



## Bader1 (4. Januar 2010)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Bitte mit Link und dann frag ich mich wie hoch der Wahrheitsgehalt von diesem Video sein sollte?
> 
> Zufällig P-Server?



einfach bei Youtube Gm-Insel 3.3 eingeben -_-
Privat server is das denk ich nicht, da man die Ansage sieht die kommt wenn man in WoW bei 3.3 einloggt und in allen Hauptstädten mehr als 49 Leute on sind(Zeigt er)


----------



## x123 (4. Januar 2010)

Hab das hier im Web gefunden zur GM-Insel in 3.3:

http://orderofthehiddeneye.webs.com/apps/f...ression-?page=4
(Etwas unterhalb der Mitte der Seite, ein längerer Post)

Da steht, soweit ichs verstanden hab: Man muss in ne unbekannte Zone auf der Welt (Wo man unter Weltkarte dann die komplette Welt sieht und nicht die Zone, in der man eigentlich gerade ist), sich dann genau dort von einem WL porten lassen - den Port aber nicht annehmen sondern sich mit dem Ruhestein nach Dalaran/Nordend/woauchimmer porten, dann aufmounten und Port annehmen. anscheinend soll man dann in dieser unbekannten Zone fliegen können. Weiter steht da, man soll dann so hoch wie möglich fliegen (Gibt in der Alten Welt keine 'Decke' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), so 20 mins lang^^, und sich dann von nem Schamy/Dudu in Richtung Rand der Welt stoßen lassen (mit Taifun z.B.). Dabei levitieren die ganze Zeit über anhaben, bis man aus der Welt fliegt - dann eine Random Hero joinen, später 'Dungeon verlassen' klicken und hoffen, dass man auf GM-Island landet. Hat - nach den Leuten da im Forum - aber bis jetzt nicht sehr oft geklappt. 
Ich denke, diese Methode wurde auch bei allen 3.3-Gm-Island-Youtube-Videos benutzt, da alle immer an der gleichen Stelle ihre Videos starten.

Schlagt mich, falls ich was falsch verstanden habe :>


----------



## Aratosao (4. Januar 2010)

wer sagt eig das dass eine Gm insel ist? kann auch einfach eine insel sein die mal geplant wurde aber nicht vollendet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (4. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist nur, daß es diverse Blueposts gibt die ziemlich genau sagen: Wenn wir jemanden auf der Insel erwischen, gibt es einen Bann.

Es ist nicht möglich, ohne Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen dorthin zu kommen, weil schon der Versuch eines solchen Besuchs die Nutzungsbestimmungen verletzt. Man sucht ja aktiv nach Fehlern im System und nutzt diese aus.

Es gab aber wohl schon mal Bugs, die zur Insel führten. Da flogen dann Zeppeline stundenlang durchs Nichts und kamen dort an. 

D.


----------



## TheWitchHunterGuy (4. Januar 2010)

gabs da nicht auch mal in der nähe von zg einen geheimen verkäufer?


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

TheWitchHunterGuy schrieb:


> gabs da nicht auch mal in der nähe von zg einen geheimen verkäufer?


die alte geschichte mit dem bengaltiger?


----------



## lord just (4. Januar 2010)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Bitte mit Link und dann frag ich mich wie hoch der Wahrheitsgehalt von diesem Video sein sollte?
> 
> Zufällig P-Server?




naja gibt ja noch immer die möglichkeit des anotherworld bugs wo man den ruhestein benutzt und gleichzeitig nen dc über nen makro erzwingt und mit glück dann laut server in der alten welt ist und laut eigenem pc in northrend. dann kann man mit dem mount nen speziellen weg reiten und am ende nochmals nen dc über das makro erzeugen und dann ist man auf der gm insel. das ganze ist aber dermaßen kompliziert, dass man es eigentlich nicht nachmachen kann.


und der verkäufer in der nähe von zg

der war wohl nur auf nem testserver vorhanden gewesen bevor es die kleine insel mit den richtigen händlern für die zg sachen gab. war aber komischer weise ein zwerg und da gab es wirklich einen bengaltiger und den zg raptor zu kaufen. der raptor hat es ins spiel geschaft und dropped von nem boss und der tiger wurde geändert (wahrscheinlich weil der keine rüstung hatte und die spieler gerne die schnellen mounts mit rüstung haben wollten).


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

venkador schrieb:


> die liegt instanziert ausherhalb der spielewelt



Soweit ich weis ist die GMI nicht instanziert. Sie hat die Selbe map Id wie Kalimdor ( oder Östliche Königreiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

werde hier noch 2 Screens rein editieren sobald ich sie gefunden habe ^^

Edit: Hier die Screens: 
GMI http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4147271/WoWS...223838.jpg.html
Orgrimmar: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4147286/WoWS...224117.jpg.html


----------



## Ilmano (4. Januar 2010)

Also wie ist das jetzt mit dem Walljumpen, geht das nun mit 3.3 wieder oder doch nicht?


----------



## Rhokan (4. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin mir 100% sicher das die GM-Insel nicht instanziert ist. Auch wenn ich damit NICHT ausschliesse, das es eventuell eine instanzierte Version davon gibt, auf der sich (wenn überhaupt) die GMs dann befinden, bzw sich dort einloggen.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

Hier noch ein Screen wo ~ die GMI liegt: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4147426/WoWS...225557.jpg.html


----------



## Pfropfen (5. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Screen wo ~ die GMI liegt: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4147426/WoWS...225557.jpg.html



lol das is auch nich schlecht xD

Also gestern bin ich ich ne ganze strecke weit übers Meer gekommen und konnte sehen wo die Textur aufhört, da bin ich dann aber leider wegen dem scheiss Erschöpfungs-Mist verreckt^^ Aber dachte mir ich schau einfach mal wies am 'Ende der Welt' aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit
 Aber das mit dem Walljumpen würde mich auch intressieren obs jetzt geht oder nicht. Und wenn wärs cool wenn das mal jemand kurz erklären könnte.


----------



## Kamar (5. Januar 2010)

Das Walljumpen geht auch nurnoch eingeschränkt.

Hier gibts ein kleines Tutorial, auf dem Channel von demjenigen der das Video gemacht hat findet man auch wirklich sehr viele Glitches (Man sollte den unterschied zwischen Exploiten und Exploren kennen...)

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVdeFbYZQmk&feature=sub

Und wie ich schon vorher sagte, die GM Insel liegt sehr weit weg von Teldrassil auf einem eigenen Stück Land sage ich mal wo rundherum keine Texturen sind, und ohne Ingi als Beruf ist es sowieso unmöglich ohne Modelchange hinzukommen.

Ach und man kann den Erschöpfungsdebuff umgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du bereits am Ende der Welt bist musst du wirklich ganz nah an das Ende ran, aber so dass du nicht runterfällst, sonst darfst du Hallo zum Geistheiler am Wegekreuz/Späherkuppe sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (5. Januar 2010)

Kamar schrieb:


> Hier gibts ein kleines Tutorial, auf dem Channel von demjenigen der das Video gemacht hat findet man auch wirklich sehr viele Glitches (Man sollte den unterschied zwischen Exploiten und Exploren kennen...)
> 
> Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVdeFbYZQmk&feature=sub



Cool danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (5. Januar 2010)

Heho Liebe Kollegen und so weiter .. xD


Also ich zerstör mal nen älteren Mythos:

Hyal viele denken man bekommt den Nimmerlands Debuff wird weggeportet , kann mit niemandem mehr schreiben nur mit GMs etc.

So heute mit nem Kumpel hin "gewalkt". Was ist passiert ? Nimmerlands Debuff Ca. nach 2sek danach standen wir in Winterquell bei den Dämonen unten und das wars.

Mfg Germane

Edit: Walljumps worden generft
                      =
       Seit 3.3 gibts Wallwalk aber wies geht könnt ihr ja selbst rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheWitchHunterGuy (6. Januar 2010)

ich finds schade das walljumps genervt wurden sowas macht (mir zumindest) spass und ist eine schöne abwechslung


----------



## Scharyth (6. Januar 2010)

BLizzard will das ja eigentlich nicht ( soweit hab ich das mitbekommen). Aber wieso das jetzt wieder möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Eventuell will Blizz den Exploitern vor Cataclysm nochma ne Chance geben Sachen zu entdecken (eher unwahrscheinlich), oder es ist einfach ein Fehler im System. 

Sind nur meine Ideen die mir spontan durch den Kopf gingen, also bitte keine Flames.


----------



## Vartez (6. Januar 2010)

Walljumpen heißt jetz Walllevitieren ^^
Was das jetz genau heist dürfter selber rätseln ;O


----------



## Der Germane (6. Januar 2010)

Vartez schrieb:


> Walljumpen heißt jetz Walllevitieren ^^
> Was das jetz genau heist dürfter selber rätseln ;O




Hehe find aber zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 walljumpen hat mehr Spaß gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (8. Januar 2010)

Hier ist die GM-Insel, auf der Kalimdor Map:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch ein Video von der Insel 3.3:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8aZ9MEjQk


----------



## war_locker (8. Januar 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage^^
und zwar, bekommt man mit Levitieren auch den "Erschöpft" debuff?


----------



## Scharyth (8. Januar 2010)

Denkemal ja, wenn Erschöpfung dann egal wie/mit was.
Als Geist und Mount bekommt man den ach


----------



## Hiliboy (11. Januar 2010)

Also ja man bekommt mit Levitieren Erschöpfung.


Was anderes:

Man kann aus Eiskrone vom "Dom des Todesbringers" mit genug Anlauf (Ingi-Boots) runterspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man weit genug kommt, stirbt man nicht und kann rumlaufen. Wer interesse an Bildern hat soll hier nur ebn ne Antwort Posten.

PS:
Da ist ein Gebiet das sieht aus wie Grube von Saron Oo


----------



## Pudding00 (11. Januar 2010)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> Also ja man bekommt mit Levitieren Erschöpfung.
> 
> 
> Was anderes:
> ...


würde die bilder gerne sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (12. Januar 2010)

war_locker schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage^^
> und zwar, bekommt man mit Levitieren auch den "Erschöpft" debuff?




Hallo,

mach dir einen lvl 1 Pala - am besten einen Menschen - auf Hordenseite hab ich keine Erfahrung.
Verzauber dessen Klamotten bzw. Waffen/Schild mit Wille bis du 57 besser etwas mehr Wille erreichst.

Dann kannst Du ohne Probleme durch die Erschöpfungsgebiete schwimmen.

Aber vorischt - durch den Erschöpfungsschaden leidet die Ausrüstung und wenn ein Item auf
0 sinkt verlierst du bis zu Reperatur dessen Verzauberungswert.

Bevor ich WoW aufhörte, hatte mein Level 1 Pala ca. 97 Wille, jedoch ist das nach einem Patch
weniger geworden, da bestimmte Verzauberungen levelabhängig unwirksam bzw. inaktiv sind.

Aber es sollte noch 60-70 Wille möglich sein.

Gruß

Brandolf a.d.


----------



## Hiliboy (15. Januar 2010)

Sorry, das mit den Bildern funktioniert nicht so wie es sollte.

Aber so in der Art war das, hab mal bei youtube gesucht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1orD15RV-A


----------



## Nurmengard (15. Januar 2010)

Uldum kommt 100% mit Cataclysm


----------



## Scharyth (16. Januar 2010)

Das Uldum mit cata kommt, weiß denke ich jeder. Wurde ja angekündigt.


----------



## Scharyth (16. Januar 2010)

Das Uldum mit cata kommt, weiß denke ich jeder. Wurde ja angekündigt.


----------



## LordBowser (16. Januar 2010)

was hilft besser gegen ingame langeweile als die geheimnisse der alten welt? ^^
bin zum ersten mal nach old ahn´q!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YInRfloC2VE


neeiin, kein p-server und keine unerlaubten hilfen.. sowas schickt sich doch nicht.
nur good old noggefogg und dicke schuhsohlen..mehr brauchts nicht.
hätte selber nicht gedacht das es sooo einfach ist. ^^

wollte old ahn´q wenigstens ein mal sehn bevor der kataklysmus alles platt macht was von den good ol secrets noch übrig is.
leider war es nacht als ich mit meinem 60er dudu dort war..also muss ich leider nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



früher hatte ich ja auch angst vor bann o.ä. da ich in den account ja auch viel zeit und arbeit gesteckt hab..
aber wenn good ol brandon in seiner gesamten karriere nix passiert is... was solls!

ich explore weiter so lange es geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charlees (16. Januar 2010)

Wieso patchen die eigentlich nicht raus dass man unter Og kommt? Geht immer noch


----------



## wowoo (16. Januar 2010)

Charlees schrieb:


> Wieso patchen die eigentlich nicht raus dass man unter Og kommt? Geht immer noch



Weil Blizzard mehr auf die Gebiete schaut bei denen man sich einen Vorteil daraus machen kann. Z.b Schlachtfelder dort werden die Bugs meistens schnell behoben.
Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob du vor dem Start beim Arathibecken raus kommst und alles einnehmen kannst oder unter Orgrimmar/Sturmwind herumläufst. 
Dewegen wird man bei solchen einfachen exploits nie gebannt werden, weil's eh niemanden stört.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2010)

Mir is vorhin wegen nem Dico aufgefallen, das wenn man ck 5 min lang vom st-hafen nach westen reitet kommt man an ne bla leuchtetnede kante und fällt runter^^


----------



## wowoo (18. Januar 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mir is vorhin wegen nem Dico aufgefallen, das wenn man ck 5 min lang vom st-hafen nach westen reitet kommt man an ne bla leuchtetnede kante und fällt runter^^



Ist überall am Ende der Karte so^^


----------



## Ambushed (18. Januar 2010)

was? Die WOW-Welt ist eine Scheibe?! Skandal!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (23. Januar 2010)

hyaa liebe explorer

kürzlich war ich auch mal auf dem dun morogh flughafen.


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=J0EhMdZYn7Q

nichts umwerfendes, nur das 1001ste video dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin aber froh das ichs noch hin geschafft hab bevor der kataklysmus alles durcheinanderzwirbelt.

tante edith sagt:

cool die ersten klicken ja schon eifrig ^^
wenn ihr jetzt noch 5 sterne und / oder nen netten comment da lasst würde mich das natürlich uuungeheuer animieren an diesem we das nächste vid anzugehen. hab da die plains hinter tirisfal ins auge gefasst.. da würde ich gern mal hin.
was meint ihr?


----------



## Rhokan (24. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLtetrEhnNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



funktioniert, lustig


----------



## Mozee (24. Januar 2010)

Hab ein vid das zeigt wie man zu dem wasserfall gebiet da zwischen sengende schlucht und elwynn liegt kommt werd das video in ein paar tagen uploden ( Man braucht noggenfogger magier oder priest dafür )


----------



## LordBowser (30. Januar 2010)

eben war ich wie angekündigt in western tirisfal

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xxYHDcENZhA

irgendwie hab ich mir das alles schwieriger vorgestellt mit dem exploren ^^ 
wo solls als nächstes hingehn leutz? offen für vorschläge..


----------



## Scharyth (30. Januar 2010)

Geht ach "einfacher". Einfach mit Mount bei der Mine von den Spinnen (Todesend) aufs dach springen..


----------



## LordBowser (30. Januar 2010)

da bin ich rausgekommen.. wegen diversres pvp handlungen die nix mit exploren zu tun ham fehlt dieser teil im vid ^^
aber keine hordler sind bei den drehaufnahmen ernsthaft zu schaden gekommen..


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2010)

Gibts irgendwo Video von dem Eck im Steinkrallengebirge?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2010)

ne frage war schon einer hinter stormwind hinter dem großen hafen tor nach nirgenswo hab nur mit hunter ma geguckt nicht viel gesehen 
is das gebiet gro? und wird es tiefenheim sein ?


----------



## Pudding00 (30. Januar 2010)

Geheimnisse des Steinkrallengebirges


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2010)

oder was kommt hinter dem altstadt tor von sw auch übergang in die schatten welt also nen ini ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (30. Januar 2010)

Was für ein Altstadttor? Meinste das Gitter mit dem Inieingang dahinter?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2010)

ja das so aussieht wie ein instantztor


----------



## Pudding00 (30. Januar 2010)

die antwort ist auch hier irgendwo im fred :>

ne, ist nicht all zu groß, sieht dem veries änlich und ist nicht tiefenheim...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2010)

kk also kein tiefenheim nur wo ist es hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (31. Januar 2010)

Eins weiß ich noch:
Zwischen Sturmwind und Dun'Morogh kommt des Gebiet hin, wo Deathwing ausbricht. Glaube is sogar Deepholm ( Sorry wenns nicht richtig geschrieben ist^^)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Februar 2010)

ne frag was wird aus der insel kul tiras und zul´dare und tol barad 
kul tiras liegt zwischen gilneas und dun morogh 
und tol barad zwischen vorgebirge von hillsbrad und sumpfland 
und crestfall nicht vergessen ^^


----------



## Scharyth (3. Februar 2010)

Tol Barad kommt als Open-PvP Gebiet ( Tw und Quel'Danas like), Kul Tiras weiß ihc nich was mit los is denke aber kommt auch und Zul'dare kommt glaube ich auch (meine ihc i-wo gelesen zu habn)


----------



## Vicell (5. Februar 2010)

So, Hyjal OHNE den Debuff zu erhalten: doned.
Sämtliche Unterwasserdreck erkundet: doned.
Hat jemand spezielle Wünsche was er gern mal sehen würd? Ich versuch mich hinzumachen, habn Trick rausbekommen wie man keinen Fatigue (Weiss grad den deutschen Namen nicht) debuff bekommt und somit schwimmen kann wie man Spaß hat. ;D
Zudem gibts keinen Falldmg, keine Debuffs und man ist dauerhaft im Handelschannel, und unnerreichbar für GMs ebenso.
Der spaß nennt sich Secondworld, auf Anfrage linke ich euch gern vid. ;D


----------



## sedonium (5. Februar 2010)

Nette Sammlung , Dankö!


----------



## Kronas (6. Februar 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> So, Hyjal OHNE den Debuff zu erhalten: doned.
> Sämtliche Unterwasserdreck erkundet: doned.
> Hat jemand spezielle Wünsche was er gern mal sehen würd? Ich versuch mich hinzumachen, habn Trick rausbekommen wie man keinen Fatigue (Weiss grad den deutschen Namen nicht) debuff bekommt und somit schwimmen kann wie man Spaß hat. ;D
> Zudem gibts keinen Falldmg, keine Debuffs und man ist dauerhaft im Handelschannel, und unnerreichbar für GMs ebenso.
> Der spaß nennt sich Secondworld, auf Anfrage linke ich euch gern vid. ;D


auch fan vom netten explorer vom server rexxar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (7. Februar 2010)

Das nennt sich doch Otherwold (Glitch). Also wenn's auch Secndwolrd genannt werden kann, dann bin ich jetzt schlauer^^


----------



## Deathclaws09 (7. Februar 2010)

ich hab es mal geschafft in den himmel zu kommen bei wow als ich noch recht neu war bin ich mit einem greifen geflogen hab mich ausgeloggt und lief tagelang mit meinem druiden übers meer bis ich schlussendlich irgendwo vor tirisfal ins meer gefallen bin.
damals hab ich leider noch keine ahnung gehabt und der damals level 12 druide war mein erster char.
ich wünschte ich hätte damals vor 2 jahrne nen screen gemacht oder könnte diesen fall mit einem anderem char rekonstruiren.


----------



## wowoo (13. Februar 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> So, Hyjal OHNE den Debuff zu erhalten: doned.
> Sämtliche Unterwasserdreck erkundet: doned.



Was soll "doned" den bedeuten? Wenn schon Englisch dann auch richtig..


----------



## Scharyth (13. Februar 2010)

Das "doned" soll bedeuten, dass er das schon gemacht hat.


----------



## Morcan (13. Februar 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Das "doned" soll bedeuten, dass er das schon gemacht hat.



Ist trotzdem falsch, einfach nur "done" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (13. Februar 2010)

stach mir auch ins auge ... klingt fast wie : stoned !


----------



## Scharyth (13. Februar 2010)

Ja ich weiß. Hab ja nur gesagt, was er damit meint^^


----------



## wowoo (16. Februar 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Das "doned" soll bedeuten, dass er das schon gemacht hat.




Es heiß do - did - done. Er glaubt done heißt machen.


----------



## Scharyth (16. Februar 2010)

Ja is ja ach jetzt egal, wir was er meint un gut is.
Ma zurück zum Thema: Hat jemand wieder mal was schönes gefunden? Oder gibts nix mehr zu entdecken.


----------



## Haramann (14. März 2010)

Also ich bin schon öfter in Orte gekommen, zu denen man eig nicht kommen könnte. allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr welche, puuh is das lang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (14. März 2010)

Hmm auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe das es schon gepostet wurde:

Ironforge Haus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ironforge AH: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ironforge AH 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wink*


----------



## Martok352 (14. März 2010)

krakos schrieb:


> Dieses dient nur als Ausschmückung der Welt, und wird, soweit ich weiß, nicht als Spielinhalt geben



mann kommt aber hin^^ war selber schon ein paarmal oben... paar zwerge schönes lager... weiter hinten greifen ständig trolle an... :>...gibt glaub ich auf youtube ein video, wie man hinkommt


----------



## Scharyth (18. März 2010)

Der "Flughafen" bei IF sollte mal wirklich der "Flughafen" von IF werden (soweit ich weiß). Also das da der Greifenmeister ist. Es sollte auch eine Verbindung zu Tiefenbahn geben.


----------



## Sengor (18. März 2010)

Badomen schrieb:


> *Dun Morogh Luftfeld*
> Das ist der Ort wo man immer auf dem Weg nach Ironforge vom Norden aus rüber fliegt, wo die Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen
> ((Bild))
> man kann dort zwar hin und es gibt sogar einen Greif, aber keine Händler oder besondere Npcs
> Ein Gerücht  ist z.B. dass dort einmal ein Flugpunkt (oder Transporter) eingeführt wird in WotlK zu der Gnomenstadt in der Boreanischen Tundra



echt? wie kommt man denn da hin?? ich versuch das schon seid einer ewigkeit hab aber nie einen weg gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (18. März 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> echt? wie kommt man denn da hin?? ich versuch das schon seid einer ewigkeit hab aber nie einen weg gefunden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzHk6sYJRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Noggenfogger, Fallschirm oder sonstige Schwebezauber (Langsamer Fall, Levitieren etc) benötigt !

Lg
Majo


----------



## LordBowser (19. März 2010)

habs doch auf der vorseite erst gepostet ^^



LordBowser schrieb:


> hyaa liebe explorer
> 
> kürzlich war ich auch mal auf dem dun morogh flughafen.
> 
> ...


----------



## RhaoK (20. März 2010)

Majokat schrieb:


> Noggenfogger, Fallschirm oder sonstige Schwebezauber (Langsamer Fall, Levitieren etc) benötigt !
> 
> Lg
> Majo



Quatsch

Ich kann euch nur sagen, um zum Dun Morogh Flughafen oder auch ganz nach oben auf den Berggipfel über IF zu kommen braucht man GAR NICHTS. Jeder kann von IF aus in 4 min auf den Berg hochlaufen oder auch zum Flughafen laufen. Nirgendwo muss man rüberschweben und auch nicht tief springen. Der Weg auf dem Video ist viel zu kompliziert.

Ich hab es früher auch nicht gewusst, und hab dann mehr oder weniger zufällig den Weg entdeckt und war seitdem schon x mal dort.


Die Reise beginnt östlich von IF ganz unten im Tal, an dieser Stelle:
http://www.pic-uploa...otIF-1.jpg.html

Dort an diesem Baumstamm/ ausgetrockneter Fluß/Wasserfall lauft man etwas weiter hoch (gen osten), 
http://www.pic-uploa...otIF-2.jpg.html

dann gibt es dort eine etwas steile Stelle, die man aber auf dem Mount schnell ohne jede Hilfe überwinden kann wennn man w gedrückt hält und ein paar mal springt. (Um die Screens zu machen bin ich gerade wieder hingelaufen und die steile Stelle überwinden hat ca. 4 Sekunden gedauert).
Dann lauft man ein klein wenig richtung dem großen Berg und überwindet die zweite und letzte steilere Stelle. Dann ist man dort oben:
http://www.pic-uploa...otIF-3.jpg.html

Von dort aus ergibt sich bei Blick richtung Flughafen folgende Sicht:
http://www.pic-uploa...otIF-4.jpg.html

Man befindet sich also quasi auf Höhe des Flughafens. Läuft man etwas weiter in die Richtung kommt man zu der Fläche wo Zwerge gegen Trolle kämpfen:
http://www.pic-uploa...otIF-6.jpg.html

... und so kann man einfach auf ebener Fläche zum Flughafen laufen:
http://www.pic-uploa...otIF-7.jpg.html
http://www.pic-uploa...otIF-8.jpg.html

Will man auch noch auf den Berggipfel läuft man einfach zurück bis zu dem Punkt wo man die zweite steile Stelle überwunden hat, dabei muss man nur diese kleine "Hürde" überwinden (auch nur soweit musste man zum Flughafen runterspringen):
http://www.pic-uploa...otIF-9.jpg.html

Von dort zeigt sich der Berg so:
http://www.pic-uploa...tIF-10.jpg.html

Obwohl der Berg noch sehr hoch ist kann man einfach schnell hochlaufen, nirgendwo ist es so steil dass man springen muss (kurz vor dem Gipfel muss man an der Südseite (der Dun Morogh zugewandten Seite) etwas außenrum laufen, da dort die Wand steil ist, von der Rückseite allerdings führt ein flacher Weg zum höchsten Punkt).

Dieses Zeltlager das auch auf dem Video zu sehen ist liegt recht weit oben, kein Wunder dass man da so tief zum Flughafen runterspringen musste):
http://www.pic-uploa...tIF-11.jpg.html

Oben angekommen sieht es so aus:
http://www.pic-uploa...tIF-12.jpg.html
und auch der Blick in die andere Richtung:
http://www.pic-uploa...tIF-13.jpg.html


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. März 2010)

War jetzt gerade drüben, also beim Flugfeld, war ja richtig einfach... aber ging das nicht schon immer so?? Ich fand da nämlich ansich keine Schwierigkeiten, oder Hindernisse...


Wir hatten jetzt in der Gilde unlängst eine Diskussion, angeblich wird man gebannt oder dergleichen, wenn man in diverse Gebiete vorstößt die nicht implemendiert wurden... Stimmt das?

Als Beispiel für ein nicht implementiertes Gebiet möchte ich unter anderem das von mir schon erwähnte Uldum, oder der Teil westlich von Tirisfal nennen, also gebiete ohne Vegetation.
Diese beiden Gebiete sind nämlich um einiges leichter zu erkunden als dieses Flugfeld. Es gibt keine Hindernisse, man muss nicht levitieren oder ähnliches, bei dem Udlumgebiet ist es zwar hilfreich das zu können, aber eben nicht zwingend notwendig um da hinzukommen.
Darum eben diese Frage, wenn es Möglichkeiten gibt da hinzukommen, egal welches gebiet das jetzt sein soll, und es gibt keine Hindernisse, oder Schwierigkeiten, warum sollte man dann gebannt oder verwarnt werden? Nur weil es sich scheinbar um ein Gebiet handelt, dass man it regulären Wegen nicht erreichen kann?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (21. März 2010)

auf der schiffswerft von sw

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8973/wowscrnshot123109181451.jpg


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> auf der schiffswerft von sw
> 
> http://img717.images...23109181451.jpg



gz, ist kein Kunststück ^_^


----------



## Crimy 5 (21. März 2010)

so, da ich diesen thread schon ein paar mal verschlungen habe:

Ich bin etwas traurig darüber, dass ich erst seit 2,5 jahren spiele und mich lange nicht fürs exploren interessierte... zumindest nicht in dem grad, dass ich am walljumpen, etc war.

aller dings hatte ich damals schon lange weile und bin vom hinterland aus bis nach tirisfal geschwommen... leider sehr langweilig, vor allem da man offiziell durch die geisterlande schwimmt ohne sie aber zu sehen.

neulich hab ich mir dann doch mal gilneas per fernsicht mitm schami angesehen, wie gesagt, jumpen, etc bin ich leider kein Held...
ich dachte ich würde da was von nem brunnen sehen, so stand es hier irgendwo mal... aber da war ja nix, ausser ne strand?textur...


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. März 2010)

Ich habs mir auch mal angesehn.. allerdings haben die das mit der Fernsicht vom Schami und vom Jäger gepatch, man kann jetzt nicht mehr nachcasten... also von einem Punkt zum nächsten "springen" Schade...

Das was du jetzt im Moment siehst, ist keine Strandtextur, sondern das Ende des Weges der vor dem Wall beginnt...


Aber kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten die ich auf der Vorseite gestellt hatte??


----------



## Winara (22. März 2010)

Also...

Bist ohne Fremdprogramme, Exploits oder ähnlichem hingekommen...

dürfen die GM's dich nicht bannen!
Du hast einen "Legalen" (so nenn ichs mal) Weg gefunden!
Das ist nicht deine Schuld! Suchen und Entdecken heist es ja im Spiel!

Einem GM kannst den Weg ja wieder vorführen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

LG


----------



## RhaoK (22. März 2010)

So muss es ja auch sein.
Ich sags nochmal: Um zum Ironforge-Flughafen und auch ganz nach oben auf den Berggipfel zu kommen braucht man GAR NICHTS, ruckzuck ohne jede Hilfe (Noggenfoggers, richtiges Walljumping) kann man dort hinlaufen wenn man den Weg kennt (siehe ja meine Wegbeschreibung 1 Seite vorher).
Exploiten kann man das wirklich nicht nennen, es ist jedenfalls nicht vergleichbar mit so richtigem Exploiting und Walljumping wie ich es schon auf manchen Videos gesehen hab... . Mich da bestrafen (Acountsperre...) wäre ja ein Skandal.


----------



## Dropz (22. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> gz, ist kein Kunststück ^_^



ich war da auch schon und fands lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDragon (22. März 2010)

Kann es sein, dass man nichtmehr so einfach unter OG kommt? Ich bin früher immer immer im Tal der Ehre beim Jägerlehrer auf das Haus geklettert und "rausgesprungen". Als ich das gestern wieder versucht habe, wurde ich einfach jedesmal wieder nach OG geportet als ich raussprang.

Ich hab hier ein paarmal rumgestöbert und auch ein paar Orte erforscht. Ich war bisher:
-Auf den Inseln südlich von Tanaris
-Weiter südlich aus der Map gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-im Dorf in Karazhan
-im tanzenden Trolldorf
-in Old Ironforge
-unter OG
gibts sonst noch sehenswerte Orte? Also nicht einfach leere Landschaften wo einfach nichts implementiert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (22. März 2010)

unter sw das große loch im boden^^ wenn man richtig springt kommt man in tanaris vor dem eingang von ungoro wieder raus^^


----------



## Disasterpiece (22. März 2010)

Dann sag ich halt mal wo ich schon war:
-Under Sw
-If Flughafen
-in der Höhle wo man in den Channel von Silithus kommt
-zwischen Ödland und Sengende Schlucht auf den Bergen
-Old if
-Unter Og
-Auf dem Turm von kara(also uninstanziert)
-Und in dem Dorf hinter Kara
Und worauf ich ziemlich Stolz bin: Hinter Aq!(wo man auch mal Flugmounts benutzen konnte), hat mich viel zeit gekostet, und viel Noggenfogger Elixier^^
Das alle mit nem Schurken und nur Noggenfogger=)


----------



## Feindflieger (22. März 2010)

Ich hab gehört das man seit dem aktuellen Patch nicht mehr nach Old IF kommt. Weiß da wer drüber bescheid, btw kennt jmd. noch einen Weg dahin?


----------



## Arthesan (22. März 2010)

Was, welcher NPS gibt den Schnellschwimmbuff? Hab ich wohl überlesen. Naja, ging ja auch mit Eisigen Pfaden. 

Aber ja, das ist die Questreihe für das blaue Zepterfragement (Die, die die Szepterquestreihe so kacke hart macht. Grün? Geschenckt. Rot? Schnell Raid aufmachen, die 5 Stunden haste locker. Blau? Würde Azuregos nicht sowieso schon als Geist rumrennen würüde ich persönlich dafür aorgen, auch wenn er eigentlich ganz nett ist)


----------



## Rhokan (22. März 2010)

> Ich hab gehört das man seit dem aktuellen Patch nicht mehr nach Old IF kommt. Weiß da wer drüber bescheid, btw kennt jmd. noch einen Weg dahin?



Mh... ich hab zwar seit >1 Monat nichtmehr wirklich gespielt aber der letzte mir bekannte Weg ist als Gnom auf die Tresortür in der Bank zu springen usw.... Wurde das gefixt?


----------



## Thorodar (22. März 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein paarmal rumgestöbert und auch ein paar Orte erforscht. Ich war bisher:
> -Auf den Inseln südlich von Tanaris
> -Weiter südlich aus der Map gesprungen
> 
> ...



Es wurde hier bestimmt schon x-mal gepostet, aber ich kenne noch z.B:

-das Taurendorf am südwestlichen Eck Kalimdors/ an der Küste von Silithus

-die Berge im Steinkrallengebirge und Sumpfland wo help draufsteht
http://www.pic-uploa..._Help9.jpg.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.pic-uploa..._Help2.jpg.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-Hyjal/Weltenbaum, dazu gibts hier auf S. 148 Bilder

-oder auch oben auf dem Blackrock
http://www.pic-uploa...otBR-1.jpg.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorodar (22. März 2010)

Disasterpiece schrieb:


> Und worauf ich ziemlich Stolz bin: Hinter Aq!(wo man auch mal Flugmounts benutzen konnte), hat mich viel zeit gekostet, und viel Noggenfogger Elixier^^
> Das alle mit nem Schurken und nur Noggenfogger=)



Hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schäubli (23. März 2010)

Vielleicht kennt ihr das schon aber das ist echt geil

Gruft von Karazhan
Diesmal nur die Leichen im Wasser , wenn ihr wollt noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. März 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt ihr das schon aber das ist echt geil
> 
> Gruft von Karazhan
> Diesmal nur die Leichen im Wasser , wenn ihr wollt noch mehr
> ...



Da war ich bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (23. März 2010)

Thorodar schrieb:


> Hier?



jaa, fast, ich mein genau hinter Aq bei den Toren. Also Aq 20 nur uninstanziert


----------



## benwingert (23. März 2010)

mal zum thema exploit: mann kann sich au am schiff "entlangexploiten" schon mehrfach gemacht wenn ihr ma wieder das schiff verpasst habt^^ einfach von außen "ins schiff reinlaufen" so klemmt ihr euch praktisch fest und landet auf dem zielkontinent bzw werden einfach mitgezogen zb auf der strecke Darnassus>dunkelküste nur zur info^^


----------



## Dragonchen (24. März 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Ich habs mir auch mal angesehn.. allerdings haben die das mit der Fernsicht vom Schami und vom Jäger gepatch, man kann jetzt nicht mehr nachcasten... also von einem Punkt zum nächsten "springen" Schade...
> 
> Das was du jetzt im Moment siehst, ist keine Strandtextur, sondern das Ende des Weges der vor dem Wall beginnt...
> 
> ...




Moin...

ähm ich wiederspreche dir nur sehr ungerne aber das  "springen"  mit Fernsicht vom Schami klappt weiterhin bestens.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erst gestern habe ich mir so nochmal Hyal vom Smaragdrefugium im Teufelswald angeschaut. Das Bild springt zwar beim casten des Zaubers auf deinen Char zurück aber dann landest du wieder da wo du hin wolltest.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu deiner Frage:

Solange du keine drittprogramme verwendest die das Spiel manipulieren oder in anderer Weise verändern ist das ok weil das nennt man Exploiten und das ist *VERBOTEN* und kann zum Bann oder ähnliches führen. 
Exploren ist diese  "geheimen"  Orte mit dennen im Spiel gegebenen Möglichkeiten zu erreichen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Drago


----------



## Dragonchen (24. März 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man nichtmehr so einfach unter OG kommt? Ich bin früher immer immer im Tal der Ehre beim Jägerlehrer auf das Haus geklettert und "rausgesprungen". Als ich das gestern wieder versucht habe, wurde ich einfach jedesmal wieder nach OG geportet als ich raussprang.
> 
> Ich hab hier ein paarmal rumgestöbert und auch ein paar Orte erforscht. Ich war bisher:
> -Auf den Inseln südlich von Tanaris
> ...




hallöchen...

da gibt es noch vieles:
den Flughafen von If
Das Haus am see oberhalb vom Nordhaintal
das alte verlassene Sägewerk im Steinkrallengebirge
Old AQ
aber am besten schauste dir denn link in meiner Sign. an und wenn du zu einem Bild ne frage hast bezüglich des Weges sag ich es dir gerne.

Gruß Drago


----------



## MadMarlboro (24. März 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mh... ich hab zwar seit >1 Monat nichtmehr wirklich gespielt aber der letzte mir bekannte Weg ist als Gnom auf die Tresortür in der Bank zu springen usw.... Wurde das gefixt?



ging vor kurzem noch - mit ner gnom schurkin und pygmäen-öl nach youtube-anleitung


----------



## Nomisno (26. März 2010)

So...Ich lese hier schon lange mit und bin auch unter die Explorer gegangen. Hab mich erst jetzt auf buffed angemeldet, aber ich denke, dass muss irgendwann gesagt werden;

Soweit ich weiß, wurde hier noch nie das uninstanzierte Brachland (und TN und ein Stückchen Feralas Oo) bzw unter dem Kral genannt. Beschrieben ist schwierig, aber gebt einfach auf Youtube "instanziertes Brachland" ein. Das video zeigt ziemlich genau, wie man hoch kommt. Unter den Kral kommt ihr auf demselben Weg, nur das ihr einfach in das blaue springt ^^

Soweit mal von mir,

Lg, Nomi


----------



## Scharyth (2. April 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> unter sw das große loch im boden^^ wenn man richtig springt kommt man in tanaris vor dem eingang von ungoro wieder raus^^



Ähm wie soll das gehen? ´Da würd ich gern ma Video sehen. Ich mein SW und Tanaris sind auf zwei verschiedenen Kontinenten die beide instanziert sind. Also beide praktisch ne "eigene ini".

Und: 

Hunter makro: 

/cast Auge des Wildtiers!   ( das "!" ist das entscheidende) normal sollte das gehn.

Und dann noch: Sollte es nich instanziertes Brachland heißen? Es ist ja eigentlich in der Ini oder?


----------



## Silenzz (3. April 2010)

Hey sorry für die Frage aber, ist es eig möglich noch nach Old If zu kommen? Habs irgendwie nie gebacken bekommen -.-* 

&#8364;dith: Die Frage wurde ja auf der Vorseite schon gestellt, aber wurde nicht beantwortet, weiß es vll. einer?


----------



## Crush351 (3. April 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Beschrieben ist schwierig, aber gebt einfach auf Youtube "Uninstanziertes Brachland" ein. Das video zeigt ziemlich genau, wie man hoch kommt. Unter den Kral kommt ihr auf demselben Weg, nur das ihr einfach in das blaue springt ^^



Neuer Tab -> www.youtube.com -> Auf diesen Tab gesprungen -> "Uninstanziertes Brachland" kopiert (ohne ") -> Auf Youtube beim Suchfenster eingefügt -> Suchen -> "Keine Videos zu "Uninstanziertes Brachland" gefunden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (4. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> "Keine Videos zu "Uninstanziertes Brachland" gefunden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



instanced barrens wärs gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zfpTBR1SVsU

hf!


----------



## rocksor (4. April 2010)

Gibt es ein Krokodil im Kanal von Sturmwind? Bitte sagt es mir, ich kann es einfach nicht glauben ich zocke WoW seit mehr als 5 Jahren und habe es immernoch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, ich könnte schwören das ist nur ein Gerücht ^^


----------



## Scharyth (4. April 2010)

JA, es gibt das Krokodil im Kanal von Sturmwind. Habe es schon einmal gesehen und erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist aber bei dem einen mal nur crap gedroppt...


----------



## Lilicia (4. April 2010)

Ja gibt es. Kanalbestie oder so heißt es und es ist Level 40 (oder 50 ich weiß nicht mehr) Das erste mal hab ich mich auch erschrocken aber es ist dank seiner Farbe auch sehr Wasser angepasst und Schwimmt auch immer recht Tief sodass man es beim normalen vorbeireiten garnicht sieht. Silverdragon ein Addon für den Spawn rarer Mobs zeigt es mir regelmäßig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMarlboro (4. April 2010)

Old Ironforge: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8TFSPQ6nYfQ

@übermir: das kroko gibts lt der letzten gamestar-wowausgabe (im hinteren teil der zeitschrift bei "gerüchteküche)


----------



## LordBowser (4. April 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Krokodil im Kanal von Sturmwind? Bitte sagt es mir, ich kann es einfach nicht glauben ich zocke WoW seit mehr als 5 Jahren und habe es immernoch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, ich könnte schwören das ist nur ein Gerücht ^^



auch hier hätte ich nen link ^^ aus meiner eigenen rar mob collection bei utube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-QPtBhA-Pc


----------



## Silenzz (4. April 2010)

Danke MadMarlboro, ehm muss man zwingend Gnom sein um das zu schaffen oder geht das auch mit nem anderen Char z.B. Zwerg? Hab hier irgendwo gelesen das geht nur als Gnom oÔ


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. April 2010)

LordBowser schrieb:


> instanced barrens wärs gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das gleiche ging auch mit ZG biste in die ini rein dan links am eingang hoch gehüppt und auf der andern seite runter gesprungen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Danke MadMarlboro, ehm muss man zwingend Gnom sein um das zu schaffen oder geht das auch mit nem anderen Char z.B. Zwerg? Hab hier irgendwo gelesen das geht nur als Gnom oÔ


Das geht nur als Gnom. Um da hochzukommen brauchts ein bisschen übung aber sonst gehts^^ Ps:Man brauch wenn man an einer bestimmten Stelle runterspringt KEINEN Langsamen Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. April 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Krokodil im Kanal von Sturmwind? Bitte sagt es mir, ich kann es einfach nicht glauben ich zocke WoW seit mehr als 5 Jahren und habe es immernoch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, ich könnte schwören das ist nur ein Gerücht ^^



Ich bin ihm mit lv 46 mal früher ganz durch zufall begegnet, wollte eigentlich nur durch den Kanal schwimmen.

Hab ihn dann dank Pet mit wenig hp und mana überlebt.



´





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das geht nur als Gnom. Um da hochzukommen brauchts ein bisschen übung aber sonst gehts^^ Ps:Man brauch wenn man an einer bestimmten Stelle runterspringt KEINEN Langsamen Fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab es auchmal als Zwerg geschaft.

Ich glaube ich bin von da, wo man auf die IF Bank kommt zu weit gesprungen und war aufeinmal in old if.


----------



## Al_xander (4. April 2010)

Na ja für Hordis hab ich einiges, leider keine Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür könnts ihrs selbst ausprobieren ^^

z.B. hört man den Small-Talk zwischen Papa Terenas Menethil und Sohnemann Arthas
wenn man in den Thronsaal geht und da nur Sounds drin hat und etwas lauter als normal die Boxen aufdreht.

Ansonsten wenn ihr vor dem Thronsaal steht seht ihr am Boden Rosenblätter liegen und hört das Jubeln des Volkes als sie Arthas mit offenen Armen empfingen. Etwas weiter wo die Glocke in UC liegt hört man den Glockenklang von den Glocken als Arthas empfangen wurde. Dann wenn ihr die Brücke überquert über den schönen Grün leuchtenden Fluss dann links haltet und neben die Treppe geht wo die Teleportationskugel steht 
( SM ~> UC ; UC ~> SM) müsst ihr einmal AoE zünden davor müsst ihr noch kurz den Kampflog aufmachen und dann lesen was da steht ihr werdet überrascht sein. ^^

MfG Al_x


----------



## Isaya (4. April 2010)

Grim Batol?! Wow... wusste ich nicht... interessant^^


----------



## Darksereza (4. April 2010)

Das vom Thronsaal und so wusst ich ja aber das man sich da mit Bürgern kloppen kann is mir neu Oo Die Bürger sind ja im kompletten Hof und stehen da rum.

Gibt es eig. noch mehr so sachen wie das mit dem Thronsaal wo man sachen von WC3 oder halt vergangenes hört oder mitkriegt?

MfG Darki


----------



## Freyen (4. April 2010)

Kann man die Bürger von Lordaeron eigentlich auch sichtbar machen? Ich hab mich auch schon von ihnen verprügeln lassen und im Chat alles verfolgt, aber kann man sie auch mit irgendwelchen Fähigkeiten/Buffs sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Freyen


----------



## Darksereza (4. April 2010)

Also ich hab grad alles versucht .... zu frosten oder irgendwas aber konnt sie auch nur durch AoE töten. Also ich teste noch mit anderen Chars jetz sachen ber ich denke da geht nix.


Edit sagt es funzt nix =/ Mister Aiman und ich haben aber herausgefunden das die Bürger 100-110 HP haben naja und 11 Bügrer im Hof.

Wollt auch noch hinzufügen das wenn man an den richtigen stellen in den Kanälen ist man Kinder Stimmen hört würde ca die gleichen wie damals an der Dalaran kuppel und in Tirisfal also würd ich drauf tippen das es die Stimmen von den Kinder tuterltäubchen Arthas und Jaina sind.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. April 2010)

Also ich weis nich ob es schon genannt wurde aber man kann in PdK während dem Kampf mit den Faction Champions aus der Ini gefeart werden und man ist im Instanzierten Argentumtunierplatz bzw nen kleines Stück davon denn geht man zu weit fällt man durch den Boden. ^^


----------



## Manorus (4. April 2010)

die geister kann man mit der fähigkeit "unsichtbarkeit entdecken" vom warlock sichtbar machen^^


----------



## Merainder (4. April 2010)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Hmm auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe das es schon gepostet wurde:
> 
> Ironforge Haus:
> 
> ...



Weiß jemand wie man auf das Ah kommt?


----------



## wowz124 (4. April 2010)

Hiho.

gestern wurde ich in  WS in der allys base rumgefeart und dan ist das passiert..


----------



## wowz124 (4. April 2010)

Hiho.

gestern wurde ich in  WS in der allys base rumgefeart und dan ist das passiert..


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (4. April 2010)

interessantes thema! echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt etwas was du vergessen hast! im spiel gibt es einige mysteriöse instanzportale ohne zugehörigen instanzen! vielen spielern sind sie ja bekannt besonders in winterquell. ganz im süden ist ein versäuchtes gebiet mit lauter elitedämonen: die zone ist recht groß und verzweigt. irgendwann findet man in einer höhle ein instanzportal. verschlossen. musste eine raidinstanz sein, da sie von elitedämonen bewacht wird.


----------



## wowz124 (4. April 2010)

Das is Hyall


----------



## Manorus (4. April 2010)

Junkfreak.94 schrieb:


> interessantes thema! echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soweit ich weiß sollte das n eingang zu hyal werden, würde vom ort her passen^^


----------



## wowz124 (4. April 2010)

Hier is noch was das ist zwar auf funrealm gewesen, ist auch schon ziemlich lange her ^^ weiß net ob das auch auf offizialen gibt ... wenn man von schlingendorn aus nach südwest geht endteckt man eine insel


----------



## LordBowser (4. April 2010)

Merainder schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man auf das Ah kommt?



kannst einfach die dicken säulen rechts und links hochhopsen..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfbl0vlIwqE


----------



## Merainder (4. April 2010)

Und das funktioniert auch noch?


Edit: ich schaff es net aufs ah


----------



## LordBowser (4. April 2010)

das! ist ne berechtigte frage ^^


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2010)

wowz124 schrieb:


> Hier is noch was das ist zwar auf funrealm gewesen, ist auch schon ziemlich lange her ^^ weiß net ob das auch auf offizialen gibt ... wenn man von schlingendorn aus nach südwest geht endteckt man eine insel



da waren in der beta 2 inseln, inseln heutzutage weg aber die zonen noch da


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. April 2010)

Junkfreak.94 schrieb:


> interessantes thema! echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In HdZ4 gibt es auch eine Instanztor und zwar den Hintereingang nach Stratholme. Und in Hyial ist auch ein Instanztor.


----------



## Nomisno (5. April 2010)

[QUOTE name ='Scharyth' date='02 April 2010 - 19:04' timestamp='1270231991' post='2526053']
Und dann noch: Sollte es nich instanziertes Brachland heißen? Es ist ja eigentlich in der Ini oder?
[/QUOTE]


Ja, sollte es, sorry - Hab mich vertippt^^ Werde mich demnächst an den entsprechenden uninstanzierten Kral oder so ranmachen^^



Scharyth schrieb:


> Hunter makro:
> 
> /cast Auge des Wildtiers!   ( das "!" ist das entscheidende) normal sollte das gehn.



Heißt es nicht /cast !auge des Wildtiers? also, das ausrufezeichen nach vorne, dachte ich.

Ansonsten fälltmir der instanzierte Silberwald noch ein, in der BSF wenn man das erste mal oben draußen ist, direkt umdrehen und links hochspringen, aufs dach. Dann einen Sprung übers gesamte dach, der ist sehr schwer, und in dieselbe richtung dann aus der ini springen, am besten mit slowfall oder bubble^^ Dann werdet ihr nicht rausgeportet, ihr könnt aber nicht nach Lohenscheit, sondern nur über die seaside de norden sehen^^ sollte es auch ein video dazu auf youtube geben^^


----------



## Scharyth (7. April 2010)

Also als ich noch WoW gespielt habe, lautete das Makro: /cast Auge des Wildtiers! . Ist nicht alzulange her (3.3.2). 
Im instanzierten Silberwald war ich auch schon, hatte ein Video auf Youtube gefunden ^^
Recht interessant, vorallem hat Gilneas meiner Meinung nach, die From wie auf der map, nur dass das untere Ende abgeschnitten ist ^^

Bevor meine letzte Gamecard ablief, "parkte ich ein par Characktere an Orten, die mit Cataclysm verndert werden. Einer steht in Gilneas ( nen Horde Charackter), einer in den Ruinen von Lordaeron, also über UC und der letzte steht unter SW.
Werde aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erleben, wie es an diesen Orten aussieht. Habe umgesattelt auf Aion.. vieleicht zock ich ja nochma nen Monat oder zwei WoW, ma Schaun


----------



## Assari (7. April 2010)

Joa Ich hab mit nem Kumpel das Exploring angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind Zuerst unter SW und haben alles erkundet...

Dann sind wir unter SW Richtung Dun Morogh geritten und kamen bei so ganz hohen Bergen na. Da sind wir dann hoch und joa.

Sind einmal komplett auf den bergen um Dun Morogh rum..

Gibt da schon einige geile Sachen, die, wie ich denke, noch nicht hier gepostet/entdeckt wurden..

Dann waren wir noch aufm Flugplatz von IF und auf IF auf dem Großenberg wo diese Fahne ist^^

Und joa dann waren wir noch auf der Großen Fläche hinter Gnomeregan.

Screens gibts auf Anfrage hier im Thread, werde sie aber nich hier im Forum uppen, lade sie dann wenn interesse besteht auf uploaded.to hoch.

War richtig Funny undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (7. April 2010)

Darksereza schrieb:


> Wollt auch noch hinzufügen das wenn man an den richtigen stellen in den Kanälen ist man Kinder Stimmen hört würde ca die gleichen wie damals an der Dalaran kuppel und in Tirisfal also würd ich drauf tippen das es die Stimmen von den Kinder tuterltäubchen Arthas und Jaina sind.




Klärt mich auf.


----------



## scidi (7. April 2010)

Mich faszinieren die Geheimnisse immernoch.

Was ich mich noch frage, ich konnte einmal in den Krater von Aszhara gehen, (vor dem walljump) aber ein änliches BG sah ich da nicht, nur alles leer.


----------



## waldy200 (8. April 2010)

in den krater kommt man auch heute noch leicht. ist aber wirklich nur ein leerer krater. das bg ist, wie jedes bg, ein instanzierter bereicht, sprich auch auf einem komplett anderen server, da kommt man vom live-server aus nicht hin.


----------



## Scharyth (8. April 2010)

Da fällt mir noch was zum Levitieren ein:
Ich un ein Freund waren zu Patch 3.3.3 auf PTR un hatten uns zwei Priester getranst, weil wir den Bug mim Levitieren ausprobieren wollten. Zu unserer Enttäuschung ging das nicht ( senkrecht nach oben), aber man kann seitlich laufen. So kamen wir auf viele Berge. Unteranderem die Berge in der Umgebung von SW.


----------



## Nomisno (8. April 2010)

Ja, levitate ist schon geil :\ Hyjal, HELP, angeblich kommt man auch aus dem BW / BK (weiß nicht mehr, welches) raus, an einer bestimmten wand und ist dann im instanzierten hellfire^^

Zum Krater: Der wird kein BG werden, es ist angekündigt, das die Goblins mit cata da was draus machen werden - Ihre Stadt?

Gibt es eig. noch ne Möglichkeit, unter Nordend zu kommen? Früher ging das ja mal bei der TW-Festung und von unter der ICC aus, aber das wurde beides gefixt. Und wie kommt man denn in dieses Instanzportal in SW, dass man von unter SW aus sehen kann?

Lg, Nomi


----------



## MoonFrost (8. April 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ja, levitate ist schon geil :\ Hyjal, HELP, angeblich kommt man auch aus dem BW / BK (weiß nicht mehr, welches) raus, an einer bestimmten wand und ist dann im instanzierten hellfire^^
> 
> Zum Krater: Der wird kein BG werden, es ist angekündigt, das die Goblins mit cata da was draus machen werden - Ihre Stadt?
> 
> ...




Ich weiß wie man als dudu unter northrend kommt. König der berge quest in ic annehmen. an ne wand stellen. die kamera so drehn, das man die rückseite der wand sieht. dort mit dem robojump hinspringen. in der wand aus dem robo raus gehen. instantflugform anwerfen.
es kann jede klasse da hinter. nur dudus könn das ganze auch überleben und fallen nicht stumpf richtung tod.

Und doch man kann mit levi wände HOCH laufen. ich war zusamm mit nem priest dank des bugs im emerald dream/old outland wie auch immer ihr das gebiet in dm nennen wollt.


----------



## Nomisno (9. April 2010)

Okay, ich hab noch nen weg herausgefunden, mit auto-unstuck geht was =)

In TW gibt es ne kleine ecke, wo man mit bisschen glück durch die wand kommt...werde irgendwann noch ein video dazu machen / posten.


----------



## Zagron666 (9. April 2010)

also geheimniss in der alten welt. manchmal in der dunkelheit sieht man ned so gut is mir aufgefallen


----------



## Cicer (9. April 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Gibt es eig. noch ne Möglichkeit, unter Nordend zu kommen? Früher ging das ja mal bei der TW-Festung und von unter der ICC aus, aber das wurde beides gefixt. Und wie kommt man denn in dieses Instanzportal in SW, dass man von unter SW aus sehen kann?
> 
> Lg, Nomi



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO_Yg8FYzaw

MfG


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. April 2010)

Also ich hab heute bis auf den Schrein im Nethersturm, und das in Nagrand, alles was in dem Video des Thread Secrets of WoW erkundet, das mit Kara und der Gruft auch, hab zwar n paar versuche gebraucht aber egal...

Richtig gruselig da unten... 

Auch in dem Bereich Quel- Thalas war ich, das ist aber gar kein Problem bis zu den Elfen Ruinen muss man gar nicht. Das Gebiet fängt gleich hinter Trisifal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zagron666 (9. April 2010)

top die wette gilt


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. April 2010)

Zagron666 schrieb:


> top die wette gilt



Welche Wette?? Oder war das nur son belangloser sinnfreier Beitrag?


----------



## Nomisno (10. April 2010)

Cicer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fO_Yg8FYzaw
> 
> MfG




HEy, geiles loch =D Danke^^ Werde trotzdem mal ein video von meiner neuen entdeckung posten^^

Kennt einer ein gutes Programm, mit dem man Screenvids machen kann? Die, die ich probiert hab, nehmen zu wenig auf, sidn verbuggt, nehmen nur unscharf/verpixelt auf oder ich check sie nicht^^

Gruft von Kara klappt bei mir nie, mit dem auto-unstuck >.< Ich folge genau den videos, die es ja in massen gibt.

Lg, Nomi 

Tante EDIT sagt: Mit der Wette, wenn du damit meinst, dass wir ne wette machen, ob ich an ort xyz komme, bin dabei, wo muss ich hin? xD


----------



## Ardor11 (10. April 2010)

naja ist jetzt eher etwas von Nordend aber als ich heute Nachmittag Azjol Nerub war blieb ich nachhe rnoch ein wenig und habe mit Augen des Wildtiers allerlei probiert. dann ging ich zu einem Netz das hier: [attachment=10220:Azjol 1.jpg]
ich ging also mit Augen des Wildtieres hindurch und schwamm nachher durch einen Stein. dann konnte ich einen Wasserfall hinunterspringen und kam dann zu diesem Ort letztendlich [attachment=10221:Azjol2.jpg]
jetzt meine Frage war das jemanden schon bekannt?
MFG


----------



## Nomisno (10. April 2010)

Das mit Azjol ist interessant, kannste ich nich nicht. Hab auch noch nie was von gehört oder so. Aber ich hab mir schon immer gedacht, in Azjol oder Kahet wird es sicher noch was geben, dem aufbau nach^^

Durch das Netz kommt man wahrsch. auch mit auto-unstuck, wäre zumindest für nicht-Jäger ne feine Sache^^ Ich werd mich mal mit meinem DK umschauen, mal sehen, obs noch was großartiges gibt^^

Soweit mal von mir, lg, nomi^^


----------



## Súzzá (21. April 2010)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> In der Tiefenbahn aussteigen. Zu den Mobs im Wasser kommt man aber nicht.



doch man kommt sogar heute noch hin durch sheepen in ner ecke ^^
wer will kann auf eredar súzzá fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Súzzá (21. April 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie man als dudu unter northrend kommt. König der berge quest in ic annehmen. an ne wand stellen. die kamera so drehn, das man die rückseite der wand sieht. dort mit dem robojump hinspringen. in der wand aus dem robo raus gehen. instantflugform anwerfen.
> es kann jede klasse da hinter. nur dudus könn das ganze auch überleben und fallen nicht stumpf richtung tod.
> 
> Und doch man kann mit levi wände HOCH laufen. ich war zusamm mit nem priest dank des bugs im emerald dream/old outland wie auch immer ihr das gebiet in dm nennen wollt.



kannst du mir sagen wie man emerald dream und outlands kommt ?


----------



## Nomisno (22. April 2010)

Súzzá schrieb:


> kannst du mir sagen wie man emerald dream und outlands kommt ?




Vllt. meint er in den Todesminen einen exploit, wie genau der geht weiß ich momentan nicht, aber da ist das sowas wie die uninstanzierten Outlands, d.h. Scherbenwelt. Musst irgendwie hinter das iniportal, und dort dann iwo rumterspringen oder so, im inet sammeln sich da vids von^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. April 2010)

Ich kenn den weg zum Green Smoke in hdz3 (also insanziertes Hyjal) aber kp was ich da machen muss um in den emerald dream zu gelangen.

Kann auch ein Vid dazu hochladen, ist kein Problem^^


----------



## Isaya (22. April 2010)

Ich frage mich, was hinter den Weltenportalen im Dämmerwald und Eschental ist. Weiß das jemand zufällig?


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. April 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was hinter den Weltenportalen im Dämmerwald und Eschental ist. Weiß das jemand zufällig?



Der Smaragdgrüne Traum, denk mal die Region direkt hinter den Portalen währe aber eher der Smaragdgrüne Alptraum.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich kenn den weg zum Green Smoke in hdz3 (also insanziertes Hyjal) aber kp was ich da machen muss um in den emerald dream zu gelangen.
> 
> Kann auch ein Vid dazu hochladen, ist kein Problem^^



Hau mal raus. Hab nämlich keinen blassen Schimmer was du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (22. April 2010)

Um durch den "Green Smoke" zu kommen, brauch man irgendein "/sit /stand" Makro oder so (meine ich mal bei einem Video gelesen zu haben)
Hatte es dann mal in "Azeroth", also nicht in HdZ, ausprobiert, doch hat es leider nich geklapt.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Hau mal raus. Hab nämlich keinen blassen Schimmer was du meinst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind vorerst die Beweisfotos^^ habe dort auch den aktuellen Zornefüllten Umhang an, also ist es auch mit dem aktuellen Patch möglich. Video mache ich und lade ich hoch am Wochenende.


Wer sich jetzt fragt warum ich so ein Bild aus so einer guten Perpektive machen konnte, fast schon so als währe ich geflogen wie ein GM, den muss ich sagen das ich mit dem Auge von Killrog noch etwas rumgeflogen bin^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

okay thx jetzt weiss ich was du meinst, aber was das genau darstellen soll ist mir ein rätsel.^^
ein tor zum smaragdgrünen traum/alptraum?


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> okay thx jetzt weiss ich was du meinst, aber was das genau darstellen soll ist mir ein rätsel.^^
> ein tor zum smaragdgrünen traum/alptraum?



Ja der Smoke und der Smoke in der Open World sind wohl die einzigen nutzbaren "Tore" zum Smaragdgrünen Traum.

Yeah 1000 Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ja der Smoke und der Smoke in der Open World sind wohl die einzigen nutzbaren "Tore" zum Smaragdgrünen Traum.
> 
> Yeah 1000 Post
> 
> ...



ah okay... aber über die mondlichtung kommt man ja auch in eine abgespeckte 0815 version vom traum ^^

und noch eine nervige frage : wo genau ist der green smoke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz zum 1000. post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ah okay... aber über die mondlichtung kommt man ja auch in eine abgespeckte 0815 version vom traum ^^
> 
> und noch eine nervige frage : wo genau ist der green smoke?
> 
> ...




thx, er ist an der südlichen Bergwand des Berges Hyjal, wo genau weiß ich jetzt net so genau, müsste aber über dem etwas östlichen Eschental sein.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> thx, er ist an der südlichen Bergwand des Berges Hyjal, wo genau weiß ich jetzt net so genau, müsste aber über dem etwas östlichen Eschental sein.



okay vllt find ich was bei youtube. dann werd ich mich gleich mal auf den weg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fereman (22. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ah okay... aber über die mondlichtung kommt man ja auch in eine abgespeckte 0815 version vom traum ^^
> 
> und noch eine nervige frage : wo genau ist der green smoke?
> 
> ...



wie ,wo was??wo da genau?


----------



## Súzzá (22. April 2010)

also da der bossdrache vorm portal im eschental smariss heist und die andern elite iwas mit alptraum heissen isses ja schon iwie logisch ^^

will da rein :O


----------



## fereman (22. April 2010)

Súzzá schrieb:


> also da der bossdrache vorm portal im eschental smariss heist und die andern elite iwas mit alptraum heissen isses ja schon iwie logisch ^^
> 
> will da rein :O



will da auch rein.hoffe nur das nach cata  endlich mal der emerald dream einen weg findet und als addon erscheint.fibere da schon hin.ich meine es gibt ja zig videos vom emerald dream von daher muss er irgend wann mal erscheinen:-p


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

fereman schrieb:


> wie ,wo was??wo da genau?



in eiskrone gibt es eine questreihe wo du irgendwann in die mondlichtung geschickt wirst. dann musste da mit sonem komischen viech da reden und dann kommste in den smaragdgrünen alptraum. ist aber nur die mondlichtung mit grünem nebel und nen paar mobs. nichts atemberaubendes.


----------



## fereman (22. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> in eiskrone gibt es eine questreihe wo du irgendwann in die mondlichtung geschickt wirst. dann musste da mit sonem komischen viech da reden und dann kommste in den smaragdgrünen alptraum. ist aber nur die mondlichtung mit grünem nebel und nen paar mobs. nichts atemberaubendes.



axo ja das kenne ich:-pdachte da kann man durch springen oder so rein:-p


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

fereman schrieb:


> axo ja das kenne ich:-pdachte da kann man durch springen oder so rein:-p



neee... is ja auch eigentlich kein "Geheimniss der alten Welt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Súzzá (22. April 2010)

wieso sich der typ nimma meldet der gesagt hat er kmmt da rein <.<
lügen kann ich auch


----------



## MoonFrost (23. April 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Vllt. meint er in den Todesminen einen exploit, wie genau der geht weiß ich momentan nicht, aber da ist das sowas wie die uninstanzierten Outlands, d.h. Scherbenwelt. Musst irgendwie hinter das iniportal, und dort dann iwo rumterspringen oder so, im inet sammeln sich da vids von^^




jo das mein ich. gebts halt bei youtube ein gibts 1000000000000000 videos wie man da hin kommt.


----------



## MoonFrost (23. April 2010)

Súzzá schrieb:


> wieso sich der typ nimma meldet der gesagt hat er kmmt da rein <.<
> lügen kann ich auch




mach mal n kop zu. is net jeder gleich nen lügner nur weil er nicht jeden tag bei buffed ist Oo

Es gab und gibt schon immer mehrere möglichkeiten da hin zu komm. die älteste ist sich einfach durchs inniportal fearen lassen. wurd aber gefixed.
die andere ist mit levitieren die wand hinterm schiff hoch laufen. man kann sogar aufs flugmount aufmounten in dem gebiet aber das finde mal schön selber raus wie das geht kleiner flamer.
und die dritte möglichkeit ist mit dem fischformtrinket durch die wand im wasser zu schwimm aber ka ob das schon fixed ist.


----------



## Súzzá (23. April 2010)

ne das wurde gefixt habs ausprobiert


----------



## Nomisno (23. April 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> mach mal n kop zu. is net jeder gleich nen lügner nur weil er nicht jeden tag bei buffed ist Oo
> 
> Es gab und gibt schon immer mehrere möglichkeiten da hin zu komm. die älteste ist sich einfach durchs inniportal fearen lassen. wurd aber gefixed.
> die andere ist mit levitieren die wand hinterm schiff hoch laufen. man kann sogar aufs flugmount aufmounten in dem gebiet aber das finde mal schön selber raus wie das geht kleiner flamer.
> und die dritte möglichkeit ist mit dem fischformtrinket durch die wand im wasser zu schwimm aber ka ob das schon fixed ist.




Ich blick hier grade nicht mehr ganz durch, und hab nicht verstanden, wo kommt man da hin und von wo aus?^^ EDIT: Achsoo, in den DMs...Ok, ist geklärt xD

Suche btw immernoch nen gutes Programm zum screenvids machen, irgendwer kennt doch sicher ein gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (23. April 2010)

Eventuell Hyper Cam?
Mit den richtigen Einstellungen sollte das wunderbar funktionieren denk ich ma. Musst nur dann Fenstermodi gehn oder so xD


----------



## Nomisno (29. April 2010)

so, hab ich ausprobiert, da steht imemr "Fehler beim Öffnen der AVI Datei" :/


----------



## Scharyth (29. April 2010)

Mit was willst du die Videos öffnen?
Fals du über den WMP, dann öffne ma die entsprechende Datei mit dem VLC. Der sollte die avi - Dateien problemlos abspielen.


----------



## Minøtaurus (29. April 2010)

Ich habs heute geschaft, ohne dass ich das aus dem Video benutzt habe nach hyjal zu kommen, wurde aber sofort wegteleportiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiters hab ich verucht dass ich nach bsf komme, also dem uninstanzierten, habs auch fast geschaft, nur nachdem ich levitieren ausgemacht hatte, weil ich angt hatte zuweit zu springen bin ich abgestürzt und gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nochmal hab ichs dann nicht gemacht.

Bin aber gespannt wan das mit dem Levitieren gefixd wird immerhin hat man so möglichkeiten an orte zu kommen die nicht dafür gedacht sind hinzukommen, genauso wie gilneas. Da war ich nämlich auch kurz drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (29. April 2010)

Hoffe nicht, dass der bug mim Levitieren gefixt wird (:
Aber Gilneas kommt man auch ohne Levi
Nichtsdesdotrotz: GZ (:


----------



## Minøtaurus (29. April 2010)

ich habs schon gehört bzw gelesen dass es anders auch geht, hab ich aber bis jetzt nicht geschaft, morgen oder so werde ich mich wieder an bsf ranwagen...

mich interessiert einfach was da drinnen ist, in der nicht ini.


----------



## Nomisno (30. April 2010)

Wieso brauchst du für Old BSF levitate?^^ Du musst rechts vom eingang, rechts von der burg. da ein bisschen durchhoppen, ist nicht schwer, und dann an einer stelle reinhüpfen. Wenn du auf area 52 bist, kann ichs dir zeigen^^

Wegen den videos, die fehlermeldung kommt, wenn ich aufnehmen will Oo

Ahja, Gilnes ist auch einfach ohne levitate - an der rechten seite hochhüpfen, irgendwo auto unstuck benutzen, nochmal bissi hüpfen, und da biste ^^ Soltle es aber auch videos geben.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Ich habs heute geschaft, ohne dass ich das aus dem Video benutzt habe nach hyjal zu kommen, wurde aber sofort wegteleportiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nimm nen schurken der die sprinten glyphe hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rein nach hyial sprinten zünden und das kabel vom internet ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit etwas glück kannste einmal quer durch hyial rennen ^^


----------



## Nomisno (30. April 2010)

Angeblich kann man sein inet auch so überlasten, dass der debuff nicht klappt, indem man drölftausend videos auf Youtube oder so anguckt. Dann wird laut log zwar der debuff wirken, aber irgendwie latscht du ganz gemütlich da durch^^


----------



## blockbuster777 (30. April 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> das soll nur als verschönerung für den flug sein. genauso wie das geheime trolllager was nur die allianz im flug sieht. dieses zwischen winterspring und..... komme gerade nich auf den namen. (dunkelküste)





Du meinst wenn man von Auberdine zur mondlichtung fliegt. Ja das habe ich auch schon gesehen und habe mal 3 Stunden lang versucht vom Teufelswald via Levitieren (Priester) da runter zu kommen.

Das ist so nen Trolllager wo Hütten stehen und die um ein Feuer Tanzen.



Und um auf den Flugplatz über IF zu kommen. MAn kommt dahin über Loch Modan und dann muss man über die Berg Ketten klettern. War da schon öfters hab mir auch diese FArmen angeschaut an den hängen zum sumpfland. Wenn man aber durch eines dieser Tore oben geht fällt man aus der Map. Sprich alles ist nur noch BAlu und du fällst erst mal 1 Minute bist dann tot und wenn man Geist frei lässt bist du im Sumpfland beim Geistheiler


----------



## marvin51 (30. April 2010)

naja mit cata kommt man ja eh überall dann in die offenen gebiete wo man momentan nur mehr oder weniger schwer hinkommt, weil man ja fliegen kann nich


----------



## Scharyth (1. Mai 2010)

Bin eh gespannt, wie sich die Gebiete (z. B. Airpot von IF oder das leere Gebiet neben dem Startgebiet der Untoten) in das Spiel einbringen werden.


----------



## LordBowser (2. Mai 2010)

blockbuster777 schrieb:


> Du meinst wenn man von Auberdine zur mondlichtung fliegt. Ja das habe ich auch schon gesehen und habe mal 3 Stunden lang versucht vom Teufelswald via Levitieren (Priester) da runter zu kommen.
> 
> Das ist so nen Trolllager wo Hütten stehen und die um ein Feuer Tanzen.



versuchs von winterspring aus..direkt wenn du reinkommst rechts den berg hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





blockbuster777 schrieb:


> Und um auf den Flugplatz über IF zu kommen. MAn kommt dahin über Loch Modan und dann muss man über die Berg Ketten klettern.



von IF aus gehts schneller und einfacher afaik..


----------



## Nomisno (2. Mai 2010)

LordBowser schrieb:


> von IF aus gehts schneller und einfacher afaik..




Und wie^^ Geh zum Firedhof, einmal slowfall zur richtigen Stelle, oder wenn du kein SF hast, ein bisschen walljumpen, snd genug Pixel da, um rüberzukommen. Das schaffst du eig. in 5min maximal. Der Rest ist halt reiten^^ Als Hordler etwas kacke, der Weg ist halt relativ weit dahin^^


----------



## Súzzá (3. Mai 2010)

was jetz mit emerald dream ?^^


----------



## Fluti (3. Mai 2010)

Pff Jäger muss man sein. Mit einem bestimmten Macro kann man Adlerauge wirken wärend man noch wo anders Adlerauge "sitzen" hat. So kann man gebiete erkunden, wo man nie und niemals hinkommen würde. 




So z.B. im Startgebiet der worgen, Eine straße ist schon vorhanden, doch dann ist alles nur noch grün grün und nochmals grün.




Also wer ohne langes rumspringen über berge oder sonstiges gebiete Erkunden will, einfach einen Jäger hochspielen bis man Adlerauge hat.




macro:




/cast !Adlerauge


----------



## Regine55 (3. Mai 2010)

@ Poster vor mir. Funktioniert auch ganz einfach per Fernsicht vom Shamy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (3. Mai 2010)

@beide vorposter...
es gibt ein fernrohr, das alle nutzen können =P

edit: Verschnörkeltes Handfernrohr


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> @beide vorposter...
> es gibt ein fernrohr, das alle nutzen können =P
> 
> edit: Verschnörkeltes Handfernrohr



wo kann man das bekommen?


----------



## Scharyth (3. Mai 2010)

[font=arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica]Ingenieurskunst.[/font]


----------



## MoonFrost (3. Mai 2010)

Fluti schrieb:


> Pff Jäger muss man sein. Mit einem bestimmten Macro kann man Adlerauge wirken wärend man noch wo anders Adlerauge "sitzen" hat. *So kann man gebiete erkunden, wo man nie und niemals hinkommen würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das startgebiet ist wohl das einfachste überhaupt. einfach rechts vom tor hoch laufen. Da brauch man kein hunter sein, sondern kann da richtig laufen. Bloß bei sachen wie old outland / emerald dream, hyjal, (geht das in karacrypta ich weiß es nicht) is das wohl die einfachere methode.

Ich hab übrigens noch nen miniexplore. Ich weiß nicht ob es immernoch geht, aber wenn man, sobald das luftschiff in icc angedockt ist runter springt mit slow fall kann man unter icc rum laufen (in der instanz). Wenn man immer gerade aus ans ende der inni läuft kommt da ne art skichanze^^ Aber inzwischen stirbt man glaub ich wenn man runter springt habs lang net getestet, da man ja nu weiter als nur 4 bosse legen kann und somit im raid deutlich besseres zu tun hat als von gebäuden zu springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir sonnst noch passiert ist ist, das ich in dem bg ws durch ne wand gefeared wurde und dann das restliche bg nurnoch von unten zugucken konnte-.- Sterben war net ich bin einfach immer weiter gefallen.


----------



## Fecsy (3. Mai 2010)

Wollte was posten und das ging nicht... delete


----------



## Nomisno (4. Mai 2010)

Jo, das mit Adlerauge haben wir vor wasweißichwievielen seiten als passives exploren beschrieben xD

Ingis sind eh mies...Slowfall, Rocketboots (XL), fernrohr...

naja, weiß einer sonst noch tricks, wie man den nomansland debuff beim hyjal überwinden kann?


----------



## Scharyth (4. Mai 2010)

Second World oder wie des heißt. An bestimmten Stellen  in WoW muss man durch en Makro disconnecten, wieder einlogenn und dann ist man in einem "zweiten Azeroth".
Da bekommt man keine Erschöpfung mehr, wenn man in Nordend disconnectet hat kann man glaube ich Fliegen und man ist ÜBERALL im Handelschannel.


----------



## Nomisno (7. Mai 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Second World oder wie des heißt. An bestimmten Stellen  in WoW muss man durch en Makro disconnecten, wieder einlogenn und dann ist man in einem "zweiten Azeroth".
> Da bekommt man keine Erschöpfung mehr, wenn man in Nordend disconnectet hat kann man glaube ich Fliegen und man ist ÜBERALL im Handelschannel.




Das wurde afaik gefixt? :/


----------



## Scharyth (9. Mai 2010)

Was heißt das "afaik" nomma?
Aber ob das gefixt wurde weiß ich nicht, hab das nie darein geschaft^^


----------



## Noenon (9. Mai 2010)

As far as i know = soweit ich weiß


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. Mai 2010)

Fluti schrieb:


> Pff Jäger muss man sein. Mit einem bestimmten Macro kann man Adlerauge wirken wärend man noch wo anders Adlerauge "sitzen" hat. So kann man gebiete erkunden, wo man nie und niemals hinkommen würde.
> 
> So z.B. im Startgebiet der worgen, Eine straße ist schon vorhanden, doch dann ist alles nur noch grün grün und nochmals grün.
> 
> ...






hmm, shamy ist da der weitaus einfachere weg^^
mit fernsicht geht das auch ohne makkro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Degeneration (9. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn man ueber die segnende schlucht nach wald von elewyn fliegt,sieht man zwergische *expedizionsleiter* die manchmal gegen einen ?? drachen kampfen



Is zur Flugverschönerung...
aber zu zeiten der Beta von BC oder Wotlk (weiß nimmer) gabs da nen fetten händler der nen großteil der dann eingefügten eq sachen hatte..wie die t sets...
der händler is sogar noch in der buffed datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steht mittem im berg (hab grad kein link da)


----------



## Reyvin (9. Mai 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Bin eh gespannt, wie sich die Gebiete (z. B. Airpot von IF oder das leere Gebiet neben dem Startgebiet der Untoten) in das Spiel einbringen werden.



Was das Gebiet westlich des Untotenstartgebiets angeht, das wird es wohl mit Cataclysm nicht mehr geben da auf der Karte in der Alpha dort keine Fläche mehr ist sondern ein Gebirge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MoonFrost schrieb:


> Was mir sonnst noch passiert ist ist, das ich in dem bg ws durch ne wand gefeared wurde und dann das restliche bg nurnoch von unten zugucken konnte-.- Sterben war net ich bin einfach immer weiter gefallen.


Ich wurde mal in Warsong als Flaggenträger am Hordendach durch einen der Baumstämme am Rand gefeart und blieb dort dann am Rand stehen. War lustig da mich nur Jäger von unten treffen konnten und die gingen ziemlich gut wegheilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2010)

Folgendes wird zwar bestimmt für die Meisten kein Geheimnis mehr sein ....
Doch seit wann hat die Horde denn einen Flugpunkt am Bollwerk in Tirisfal?
Irgendwie habe ich das ganz überlesen/übersehen ....

greetz


----------



## Avolus (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn dir der neu ist, dann reite mal direkt zwischen den Östlichen und Westlichen Pestländern, da wurde auch ein Flugmeister implementiert.

btw.. es gibt 'ne Menge Gebiete die nur durch Mogelei zu erreichen sind (Mogelei im Sinne von "von Blizzard nicht gestattet").
Einige von diesen Gebieten sind Datenschrott, der nachwievor unberührt ist. Grund dafür ist, dass man ja immer mal was wiederverwenden könnte.
Meistens geht es um Texturen und Einfällen von Entwicklern.

Macht euch nicht auf der Suche nach Gebieten, die mit Cata implementiert werden, denn diese werdet ihr entweder nicht oder nur "leer" vorfinden.
Alte Gebiete, wie oldIF oder "Vorraussicht-Gebiete" (Gebiete, die zwar existieren, aber lediglich mit ein paar Bodentexturen o. ä. bestückt sind)

Es gibt auch noch das Gebiet, welches von manchen als "Insel der GM's" genannt wird, was sie natürlich nicht ist.
Ich verrate nicht wie ihr dahin kommt, aber wenn, dann wird euch der Ort mit Sicherheit beeindrucken.

Gebiete, die manche als Emerald-Traum identifiziert haben, wurden zwar ausgiebig und sorgfältig entwickelt, aber auch nie in das Spiel integriert.
Gründe dafür sind klar, ein wichtiger ist, dass es den Entwicklern nicht in die Story gepasst hätte.
Aber die Gebiete existieren und sind auch zu erreichen.

Natürlich sehen GM's das Aufspüren von Wegen zu "versteckten" Gebieten nicht gerne, daher rate ich euch ab, lange an solchen Orten zu verweilen. Macht eure Screenshots und portet euch irgendwie da raus. Falls kein Ruhestein vorhanden => Eine Möglichkeit zu sterben gibt es in allen Gebieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anbei haue ich allen, die meinen Beitrag lesen, schonmal auf die Finger, da das Aufsuchen von solchen Gebieten nicht gestattet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG und viel Erfolg ;D


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> Wenn dir der neu ist, dann reite mal direkt zwischen den Östlichen und Westlichen Pestländern, da wurde auch ein Flugmeister implementiert.


Hmm, ich meine, der ist aber schon wesentlich länger da, als der Horden-Flugpunkt.
evtl. hab ich den anderen auch bisher nur immer übersehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auch immer ...


----------



## Nomisno (11. Mai 2010)

Der FP wurde irgendwann mal eingefügt, so wie manch andere scheinbar auch, weil es wohl zu wenige gab oder so^^

@ Avolus: Exploren ist nicht illegal, exploiten jedoch schon.

Alles, was im Spiel in der selben instanz wie Azeroth (bzw den selben instanzen) ist, ist legal. Nur GM-Island und Programmer-Island sind verboten. Als leidenschaftlicher Explorer weiß ich, dass ihr ein eineinhalbseitenlanges Word-Dokument mit euren bisherigen entdeckten orten drin haben könnt, ohne das euch in all der Zeit jemals ein GM angeschrieben hat ^^

Und ich würde es sehr wohl tun, weil es einfach sau spaß macht, dort hinzuhoppen <3


----------



## Scharyth (12. Mai 2010)

@ Avolus

Es gibt die GM-Insel! Un bitte versuche es nicht abzustreiten, es gibt sie un fertig.
Den Smaragdgrünen Traum gibt es auch, zwar ist es eigentlich nur aus einer Alpha (glaube ich) aber es gibt ihn.


----------



## marulu (20. Mai 2010)

GM insel ist schon lange nichts mehr besonderes...
ich habe auch einen youtube channel mit solchen zonen und bugs http://www.youtube.com/user/MaruluExploit


----------



## MewMewMewtu (20. Mai 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Was das Gebiet westlich des Untotenstartgebiets angeht, das wird es wohl mit Cataclysm nicht mehr geben da auf der Karte in der Alpha dort keine Fläche mehr ist sondern ein Gebirge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte da is die Inze für nen neuen alten Gott (soll ja einer unter tirifsal schlummern)

danke blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> @ Avolus: Exploren ist nicht illegal, exploiten jedoch schon.



kann ich so unterschrieben :> ich war schon so gut wie überall und nie gab es probleme mit GMs oder so ... aber dann landet man einmal auf der gm insel schon fliegt der bannhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (20. Mai 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> GM insel ist schon lange nichts mehr besonderes...
> ich habe auch einen youtube channel mit solchen zonen und bugs http://www.youtube.c...r/MaruluExploit



da ist fast eh alles gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (20. Mai 2010)

emerald dream, gm insel und developer insel gehen noch immer


----------



## LordBowser (21. Mai 2010)

sry aber leutz wie avolus regen mich auf.. halbgare wahrheiten verbreiten obwohl man keine ahnung hat -_-
auf grund der aussagen hast du dich mit dem thread keinesfalls befasst.. aber hauptsache mal irgendwas gepostet oder wie?


@ topic: secondworld funktioniert noch auf den liveservern. da wurde dran rumgefixt, das ist richtig.
es ist aber nach wie vor möglich dort hin zu gelangen, sprich in vanilla flugmounts zu nutzen und ähnliches.


----------



## Nomisno (21. Mai 2010)

Hm, gut zu wissen =o

NAja, wegen der fläche im Westen vom Tirisfal; Momentan isses ne leere schwarze Fläche, aber wenn unter Tirisfal ein alter Gott schlummert, wieso sollte diese leere Fläche nicht zu einer ini umgewandelt werden?^^ Wäre jedenfalls nicht schlecht^^

Ich überleg mír, ne liste aller exploits zu machen, dies so gibt, wäre aber ein bisschen seehr lang...^^

&#8364;dit(h) sagt: @ LordBowser: Joa :/


----------



## ipercoop (21. Mai 2010)

Es gibt kein Designer oder Developer Island auf den offi Servern , wenn es einen gibt dann bitte nur mit Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (21. Mai 2010)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Designer oder Developer Island auf den offi Servern , wenn es einen gibt dann bitte nur mit Weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, da hast du wohl recht. um auf offiziellen servern dorthin zu gelangen müsstest du dir zumindest einen zusätzlichen patch installieren und das ist ja nicht im sinne von uns explorern, right? ^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. Mai 2010)

komat schrieb:


> emerald dream, gm insel und developer insel gehen noch immer





genau bei orten kommt der Bannhammer zum einsatz


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Wen interessiert heute noch einen Bann bei dem Spiel?


----------



## Gnarl1337 (21. Mai 2010)

Die meisten Exploits sind den GMs egal, es gibt zB Videos von einem "Rreezznniikk" auf youtube, welche ich mir sehr gerne anschaue. Der liebe Kerl hat eine Gilde namens "Exploit or die" hat unzählige Videos auf youtube und macht so Sachen wie in Azeroth fliegen und kA.. und der wurde noch nie gebannt.. das ist sicher kein Zufall. Wenn es die GMs interessieren würde dann würden die den doch bannen.. also Leute hört auf Lügen zu erzählen.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Gnarl1337 schrieb:


> Die meisten Exploits sind den GMs egal, es gibt zB Videos von einem "Rreezznniikk" auf youtube, welche ich mir sehr gerne anschaue. Der liebe Kerl hat eine Gilde namens "Exploit or die" hat unzählige Videos auf youtube und macht so Sachen wie in Azeroth fliegen und kA.. und der wurde noch nie gebannt.. das ist sicher kein Zufall. Wenn es die GMs interessieren würde dann würden die den doch bannen.. also Leute hört auf Lügen zu erzählen.



Nur weil ein Hacker sich ins Pentagon reinhackt, gehoert er noch lange nicht ins Gefaegniss. 

Blizzard ist froh, wenn sie solche Spieler haben und koennen solche Buggs im naechsten Patch fixen.

Das gehoert doch alles heutzutage dazu.


----------



## marulu (21. Mai 2010)

Reznik wurde net gebannt ? lol
ich kenne ihn und der hatte schon massenhaft banns so wie ich auch ^^

Mfg 
Marulu


----------



## Eox (21. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Hacker sich ins Pentagon reinhackt, gehoert er noch lange nicht ins Gefaegniss.
> 
> Blizzard ist froh, wenn sie solche Spieler haben und koennen solche Buggs im naechsten Patch fixen.
> 
> Das gehoert doch alles heutzutage dazu.



Klar gehört der ins Gefängniss und da würde er auch hinkommen.
Genau so sollten die Spieler gebannd werden die sowas machen. Können den Bug ja auch einfach so melden.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Klar gehört der ins Gefängniss und da würde er auch hinkommen.
> Genau so sollten die Spieler gebannd werden die sowas machen. Können den Bug ja auch einfach so melden.



Nur das die Person heute in einer Sicherheitsfirma arbeitet. So nebenbei.

Aber warum sollte man diese Person bannen, klar ins Pentagon hacken ist schon was ganz anderes. Da sind die Daten die keinen was angehen. Aber in World of Warcraft, was willst du da machen. GM-Insel toll. Wenn er Gebiete, Daten lesen kann, von einer neuen Erweiterungen oder sonstige unveroeffentliche Dinge, wuerde ich das ja verstehen, aber das... das siehst du ueberall auf YouTube. Nur das er das auf einem Live Server macht und keinem Privat Server.


----------



## Eox (21. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur das die Person heute in einer Sicherheitsfirma arbeitet. So nebenbei.
> 
> Aber warum sollte man diese Person bannen, klar ins Pentagon hacken ist schon was ganz anderes. Da sind die Daten die keinen was angehen. Aber in World of Warcraft, was willst du da machen. GM-Insel toll. Wenn er Gebiete, Daten lesen kann, von einer neuen Erweiterungen oder sonstige unveroeffentliche Dinge, wuerde ich das ja verstehen, aber das... das siehst du ueberall auf YouTube. Nur das er das auf einem Live Server macht und keinem Privat Server.



Ja und? Verboten ist verboten. Nur weil du den perfekten Bankraub machst, heißt das nicht das es gleich ok ist. 
"Ja da und da ist jetzt eine Lücke im System bitte sperrt mich nicht ein" oder wie?In Amerika ist das oft so das wenn Leute wegen so Sachen in den Knast kommen, die dann später bei Apple und co. arbeiten.Aber du glaubst doch nicht das er ohne Strafe davon gekommen ist... Bitte gibt mir da mal einen Link dazu...Und sowas wie GM Insel ist noch ok, aber dann würden viele auch so die Bugs in den BGs ausnutzen wie in WS. Wenn man eine Sache erlaubt, werden sich so Sachen auch Automatisch vermehren. Das find ich nicht so toll.Und man kann sich ja die Videos auf YouTube anschaun. Wieso muss man das dann nochmal selber machen?Wenn es klappt einfach Blizzard melden und nicht noch eine Anleitung zu filmen...


----------



## Nomisno (22. Mai 2010)

Den GMs ist alles egal, bis auf GM / Prgrammer island - Emerald Dream ist afaik auch ok.

Um hinzukommen musst du ein verbotenes Programm benutzen - Verstoß gegen dieses Verbot führt zu entsprechendem bann - oder dein WoW verändern, d.h. ein paar neue Java-Befehle dazu erfinden - Das ist soweit auch verboten, nehme ich an, aber wie sie das nachprüfen wollen - jo.

Dort hin zu gelangen ist natürlich was ganz anderes als wie ihr z.B. gesagt habt sich ins Pentagon einzuhacken (wer schafft das schon?^^) - in WoW sind ja keine regiegeheime Dateien versteckt, nehm ich an *gg*

Naja, BTT, hier geht's nämlich um exploren, nicht ums Pentagon (ohoo, wer hätts jetzt gedacht) =o'


----------



## Feindflieger (22. Mai 2010)

Was is eig an GM-Island so besonders, früher war da auch scho nix weltbewegendes. 

Oder trifft man da heute Ghostcrawler, Hogger ,Pinky & Brain und Deathwing beim Welteroberungsplan?


----------



## merc91 (22. Mai 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> Reznik wurde net gebannt ? lol
> ich kenne ihn und der hatte schon massenhaft banns so wie ich auch ^^
> 
> Mfg
> Marulu




AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

 ich bin dann mal auch wieder weg


----------



## LordBowser (23. Mai 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Den GMs ist alles egal, bis auf GM / Prgrammer island - [...]
> 
> Um hinzukommen musst du ein verbotenes Programm benutzen - Verstoß gegen dieses Verbot führt zu entsprechendem bann - oder dein WoW verändern,



um nach GM island zu kommen braucht man nichts der gleichen.. 
zumindest vor ein paar wochen war es noch ohne cheats, hacks oder veränderte dateien durchaus möglich auf liveservern dahin zu gelangen.


----------



## Lydell (23. Mai 2010)

Um nach GM-Island zukommen soll es laut Youtube reichen wenn man von Teldrassyl aus als Mage / Prister per Langsamerfall / Levithiren zum Kartenende schwebt dort richtung Punkt 0/0  am Kartenende runter springt.
So sollte man entweder im Wasser nahe der GM Insel landen oder Tod auf der Insel aufschlagen.

Hat jemmand das schonmal derzeit auf Live Patch 3.3.3a Servern versucht?


----------



## Hailtome (23. Mai 2010)

Badomen schrieb:


> *Sturmwind Schatzkammer*
> Diese "Instanz" oder dieses Gebäude steht im Wasser in Stormwind und das Tor ist verschlossen, bewacht von 2 Wachen.
> 
> 
> ...





Naja ich war mal ne zeit lang auf nen P-Server aktiv(schon lange aber nicht mehr) und da hab ich einfach mal den Emu-hack eingeworfen
und bin von oben in diese schatzkammer(gewölbe) reingeflogen. Auf den ersten blich sah das da aus wie das Verließ nur war dort alles voller schafe
die mit 1 hit starben und 3000g fallen ließen...


----------



## LordBowser (23. Mai 2010)

obwohl hier p-server nach wie vor keinen wirklich interessieren -_-


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (25. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo...

bitte was willst du uns mit dem Bild mitteilen??
Das du es geschafft hast die GM insel zu betreten?? 
Ich denke aber das es auf einem P-server war weil man kommt nicht auf die GM insel .
Falls ich falsch liege bitte sag es und erklär wie du es geschafft hast.
Denn nur ein Bild sagt garnix.

Gruß Drago


----------



## FallenAngel88 (25. Mai 2010)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> bitte was willst du uns mit dem Bild mitteilen??
> Das du es geschafft hast die GM insel zu betreten??
> ...



vom wasserfall von darnassus aus in richtung gm insel springen (leichter fall etc) an ner bestimmten stelle bekommst du dann nen dc. wieder einloggen und schnell leichter fall anschmeißen. fertig


----------



## Stefano Hämmerle (25. Mai 2010)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> bitte was willst du uns mit dem Bild mitteilen??
> Das du es geschafft hast die GM insel zu betreten??
> ...



Gab Früher mit patch 1.?? 

mal nen Edit in einer der WoW Database 
mit dem die schiffsroute geändert wurde nur für dich und dann rüberfahren konntest ...


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (26. Mai 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Natürlich sehen GM's das Aufspüren von Wegen zu "versteckten" Gebieten nicht gerne, daher rate ich euch ab, lange an solchen Orten zu verweilen. Macht eure Screenshots und portet euch irgendwie da raus. Falls kein Ruhestein vorhanden => Eine Möglichkeit zu sterben gibt es in allen Gebieten
> 
> ...



hallo zusammen,

ja ich schaue hin und wieder hier rein und muss euch sagen, dass man nach über 160 seiten noch immer solch 
aussagen hier liest und dann noch wie scheinbar felsenfest die überzeugung über diese rüberkommt - lockt bei mir
immer wieder ein breites grinsen hervor...

deine aussage hast du definitiv auf sand gebaut ...

aber schön ist es zu sehen, dass exploren noch immer eine beliebte beschäftigung in wow ist ....

gruß

brandolf a.d.


----------



## Soramac (27. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, obs schonmal vorkam, habe aber eben mal ein Video gemacht:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pQqJ9xqJGI[/youtube]


----------



## Sejro (27. Mai 2010)

das es die box wirklich gibt glaube ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal ne frage zu GM Island, wurde da schon mal jemand von euch deswegen gebannt? Wie lange dauert so ein Bann eigentlich an?
Weil ich bin mir grad am überlegen ob ich mit meinem mage mal versuchen soll da hin zu kommen. Und kann das irgend welche nachteile haben wenn man erst level 30 erreicht hat?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (27. Mai 2010)

Sejro schrieb:


> das es die box wirklich gibt glaube ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst ruhig glauben, die gibts tatsächlich^^
falls du mal auf die GM insel kommen solltest, die box ist in dem berg nebem dem Haus^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti


----------



## Scharyth (27. Mai 2010)

Wie kommt man ohne Port bitteschön in diese Box?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (27. Mai 2010)

Sejro schrieb:


> das es die box wirklich gibt glaube ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch gibt es...


ganz zufällig von jemanden erfahren dass er mal dort auf nem funserver war^^


----------



## Ulthras (27. Mai 2010)

OMG es ist so sinnlos von Blizz Spieler zu bannen, die in einem Spiel, wofür sie durchgehend bezahlen, einen im Spiel emplemitierten Ort erreichen, der "verboten ist" Ich mein, wenn da keiner hin soll, WTH baut man den dann ein? Außerdem, woher soll ein unerfahrener Spieler wissen, dass er da nicht hin darf, wenn es ihm keiner sagt, und er da irgendwie zufällig hinkommt? xD Das ist so bescheuert von Blizz...


Außerdem hab gehört(aber nur gehört!!!) das GM-Island rausgepatcht wurde? Stimmt das?


----------



## Der Germane (27. Mai 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> OMG es ist so sinnlos von Blizz Spieler zu bannen, die in einem Spiel, wofür sie durchgehend bezahlen, einen im Spiel emplemitierten Ort erreichen, der "verboten ist" Ich mein, wenn da keiner hin soll, WTH baut man den dann ein? Außerdem, woher soll ein unerfahrener Spieler wissen, dass er da nicht hin darf, wenn es ihm keiner sagt, und er da irgendwie zufällig hinkommt? xD Das ist so bescheuert von Blizz...
> 
> 
> Außerdem hab gehört(aber nur gehört!!!) das GM-Island rausgepatcht wurde? Stimmt das?



Die ist nur auf ner anderen Map ID und btw mann kann mit Ingi + DC Makro immer noch hin.(GM Box auch)

Mfg Germane


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. Mai 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Die ist nur auf ner anderen Map ID und btw mann kann mit Ingi + DC Makro immer noch hin.(GM Box auch)
> 
> Mfg Germane



gwht auch ohne dc makro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den DC bekommt man sobalt man über der insel ist automatisch


----------



## Zydoom (27. Mai 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Was is eig an GM-Island so besonders, früher war da auch scho nix weltbewegendes.
> 
> Oder trifft man da heute Ghostcrawler, Hogger ,Pinky & Brain und Deathwing beim Welteroberungsplan?



Nein, dort regnet es nämlich grad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marulu (27. Mai 2010)

In die GM Box kommt man leicht ^^^ich habe auch ein video dazu...
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nCBsCTPCKhg
Ihr könnt auch auf meinem channel schaun für mehrere videos (inkl ganzen weg zur Gm isel welcher in diesem video gekürtzt ist)


----------



## komat (28. Mai 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Die ist nur auf ner anderen Map ID und btw mann kann mit Ingi + DC Makro immer noch hin.(GM Box auch)
> 
> Mfg Germane



es ist noch immer auf der kalimdor map id , also der 1, wenns auf einer anderen map id wäre würde man ohne hacks/privat server da erst recht nicht hinkommen


----------



## tsurugu (28. Mai 2010)

Ich kam mal damals in Classic (2005) auf die GM-Insel und das wirklich zufällig!
Da war ich auf dem Zeppelin (OG - Stranglethorn) und bin kurz vorm Meer ausversehen runtergefallen... hatte nen DC
bekommen und als ich wie ins Spiel eingeloggt hatte, war ich auf der GM-Insel, jedoch wusste ich nichts von der Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## komat (28. Mai 2010)

früher konnt man ja auch dorthin schwimmen


----------



## Dunglor (29. Mai 2010)

In den Smaradgrünentraum kommt man nicht mehr oder?


----------



## Nomisno (29. Mai 2010)

Dunglor schrieb:


> In den Smaradgrünentraum kommt man nicht mehr oder?




afaik doch...Ob das mit dem grünen Dampf noch geht (im Ashenvale ist im nordosten richtung hyjal, weit oben, nen grüner dampf wo man früher per /sit und /lie makro irgendwie durch konnte, und in den emerald dream kam^^

Wegen GM island; es ist nicht doof einen verbotenen ort ins spiel einzubauen...GM-Island ist wie der Name schon sagt, die Heimat der GMs^^ Sollen die etwa in OG/SW/Dala rumgammeln und von allen spielern zugespammt werden, die auch dort sind?^^ Nene, die haben schon zu arbeiten...
Und damit sie nicht von spieler genervt werden, ist GM-Island eben verboten und entsprechend schwer zu erreichen. Schätze, die ist in der selben Instanz wie Kalimdor, weil eine weitere Instanz für GM-Island wohl zu kompliziert wär, zu bauen^^

GM-Box, wieso soltle es die nicht geben?^^ Es gibt vieles ^^ 

&#8364;dit(h) grüßt Brandolf^^


----------



## komat (29. Mai 2010)

Dunglor schrieb:


> In den Smaradgrünentraum kommt man nicht mehr oder?



auf live kenne ich keinen weg, außer vielleicht mit sonem other world glitch , allerdings dann nur clientseitig


----------



## AdamsApfel (29. Mai 2010)

ich nenne es einsames Piratenschiff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (29. Mai 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Wegen GM island; es ist nicht doof einen verbotenen ort ins spiel einzubauen...GM-Island ist wie der Name schon sagt, die Heimat der GMs^^ Sollen die etwa in OG/SW/Dala rumgammeln und von allen spielern zugespammt werden, die auch dort sind?^^ Nene, die haben schon zu arbeiten...
> Und damit sie nicht von spieler genervt werden, ist GM-Island eben verboten und entsprechend schwer zu erreichen. Schätze, die ist in der selben Instanz wie Kalimdor, weil eine weitere Instanz für GM-Island wohl zu kompliziert wär, zu bauen^^
> 
> GM-Box, wieso soltle es die nicht geben?^^ Es gibt vieles ^^


Sowohl die Box, als auch die Insel gibt es wirklich. Ich habe beides schon mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Allerdings bezweifle ich dass ihre Existenz notwendig ist. GMs sind nicht an die "physikalischen Grenzen" der anderen Spieler gebunden. Sie erstellen ihre Chars beim einlogen auf Knopfdruck und platzieren sie wo sie wollen und wie sie wollen. Es gibt keinen Grund warum sie diese an geheimen Orten abstellen müssen. 

Dass es die GM Insel trotzdem gibt liegt meiner Meinung nach einfach daran, dass sich die Programmierer nicht so sehr von ihren Kunden unterscheiden, und es einfach cool finden geheime und verbotene Plätze in das Spiel einzubauen.


----------



## Nagostyrian (30. Mai 2010)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> ich nenne es einsames Piratenschiff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Leider nicht so einsam, wie du denkst. Gibt 'ne Quest dort. http://www.wowwiki.com/Questrowned_Sorrows


----------



## nirvanager1 (30. Mai 2010)

Die GM box sieht so wie ein verhörsaal aus wo die Leute, die unbefugt die Insel betreten verhört werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marulu (30. Mai 2010)

Emerald dream geht mit dem grünen Rauch nicht mehr da das lag makro mit dem man durch den boden fallen konte gefixt ist 
Aber er ist immer noch in den files und das heist es muss nen weg geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg 
Marulu


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Mai 2010)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> ich nenne es einsames Piratenschiff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das muss man doch für das achievment entdecken Oo


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Mai 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Das muss man doch für das achievment entdecken Oo



das ist doch im arathihochland. dort gibt es doch auch quest. wenn es das ist.


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Mai 2010)

so nach gefühlten 3 millionen versuchen bin auch ich mal in den genuß gekommen und hab mir ein paar einblicke in die nicht zugänglichen Bereiche von Azeroth verschafft.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernüchternd war natürlich die tatsache dass sich hinter dem Berühmten Portal was mit einem Tor verschlossen ist selbstverständlich NIX, NARDA, NJENTE ist aber es wars wert da mal hin zu kommen


----------



## Selidia (30. Mai 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> OMG es ist so sinnlos von Blizz Spieler zu bannen, die in einem Spiel, wofür sie durchgehend bezahlen, einen im Spiel emplemitierten Ort erreichen, der "verboten ist" Ich mein, wenn da keiner hin soll, WTH baut man den dann ein? Außerdem, woher soll ein unerfahrener Spieler wissen, dass er da nicht hin darf, wenn es ihm keiner sagt, und er da irgendwie zufällig hinkommt? xD Das ist so bescheuert von Blizz...




OMG es ist so sinnlos Regeln zu befolgen... Ich mein, wenn man für ein Spiel bezahlt, um es spielen zu dürfen, da kann man doch auch mal gegen Blizzards Interessen handeln oder WTH soll das ganze?

Außerdem, woher soll ein unerfahrener Spieler wissen, nachdem er die Nutzungsbedingungen durchgelesen und akzeptiert hat, dass er da nicht hindarf? 

CONTENT FÜR ALLE, NIEDER MIT BLIZZARDS DIKTATUR! EXPLOITING FTW


----------



## Scharyth (31. Mai 2010)

Nur leider wird aus der Aussage "Nieder mit Blizzard" nichts, da es ja ohne Blizz kein Content gibt. Leider xD


----------



## Nomisno (31. Mai 2010)

@ Manitu: Unter SW ist zwar einfach, aber ich schaffs beim besten willen nicht hinter dieser portal Oo Wie komtm man da hinter?^^

Und Seli, exploiten ist illegal, exploren ist das was Leute wie ich machen, was legal ist...._.


----------



## Scharyth (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ne gute "Taktik":
Musst dich dahin stellen, dann die Kamera zu dem Gang drehen, un dann aufm Mount so hinstellen das du reinspringen kannst. Loslaufen un gleichzeitig springen. Sollte klappen, is zwar scheiße erklärt, aber Video kann ich nich machen.


----------



## heiduei (2. Juni 2010)

Also, 

1. Ich habe ALLE 166 Seiten Durchgelesen ^^
2. ich sag nur Reznik
Maruluu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf diesen channels könnt ihr alle explores sehen die zumindest mir bekannt sind ^^

Edit: Achtung Spoiler ! Reznik hatt cata-alpha-vids auf seinem Kanal... Hab ich vergessen zu erwänen ^^


----------



## LordBowser (2. Juni 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> 1. Ich habe ALLE 166 Seiten Durchgelesen ^^
> 2. ich sag nur Reznik
> ...



naja dann bitte auch das ganze paket mit 

http://www.youtube.com/user/arrrdolf

http://www.youtube.c...r/OverLordErIcH

http://www.youtube.com/user/OotHEWoW

http://www.youtube.com/user/Manoronno

http://www.youtube.com/user/Gnomeei


wenn schon denn schon ^^ all diese videos ham mich unheimlich inspiriert in sachen exploration.


----------



## heiduei (2. Juni 2010)

LordBowser schrieb:


> naja dann bitte auch das ganze paket mit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/arrrdolf
> 
> ...




Ich sag dir, die kopieren sich alle gegenseitig ^^


----------



## Scharyth (2. Juni 2010)

Reznik kopiert zwar, aber er will eine Sammlung aller bekannten und neuen Exploits machen.


----------



## Nomisno (2. Juni 2010)

Rador143 oder so hat auch massig exploits drauf^^

Joa..Irgendwie gibt's nix mehr zu sagen, steht in 166 seiten schon alles drin^^


----------



## Durca (2. Juni 2010)

Threadnecromantie :<


----------



## Rhokan (2. Juni 2010)

> Threadnecromantie :<



der thread is unsterblich und kommt immer wieder alle paar wochen ans tageslicht


----------



## LordBowser (2. Juni 2010)

Durca schrieb:


> Threadnecromantie :<



den raff ich jetzt nich..


----------



## Deadwool (2. Juni 2010)

Durca schrieb:


> Threadnecromantie :<



na und ? Es gibt keinen neueren, vergleichbaren Thread.
Und immer wenn es gegen Ende einer Erweiterung zugeht wird den Leuten langweilig und sie fangen an nach Geheimnissen zu suchen.


----------



## wowoo (3. Juni 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> so nach gefühlten 3 millionen versuchen bin auch ich mal in den genuß gekommen und hab mir ein paar einblicke in die nicht zugänglichen Bereiche von Azeroth verschafft.
> -
> Ernüchternd war natürlich die tatsache dass sich hinter dem Berühmten Portal was mit einem Tor verschlossen ist selbstverständlich NIX, NARDA, NJENTE ist aber es wars wert da mal hin zu kommen



Das würde alles schon 100x gepostet, und das du da "3 Millionen" versuche braucht kann ich nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter SW aufs Mount und auf die Fackel springen (10 Sekunden) abmounten und runter. 
Zum Berg laufen wieder aufs Mount und in Richtung Tor springen. (Das kann schon mal schief gehn, aber nach 1-2 Versuche sollte das np sein.)


----------



## heiduei (3. Juni 2010)

Hatt sich eigentlich schonmal jemand getraut in das Loch unter SW zu springen ?^^


----------



## Sarjin (3. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> afaik doch...Ob das mit dem grünen Dampf noch geht (im Ashenvale ist im nordosten richtung hyjal, weit oben, nen grüner dampf wo man früher per /sit und /lie makro irgendwie durch konnte, und in den emerald dream kam^^
> 
> Wegen GM island; es ist nicht doof einen verbotenen ort ins spiel einzubauen...GM-Island ist wie der Name schon sagt, die Heimat der GMs^^ Sollen die etwa in OG/SW/Dala rumgammeln und von allen spielern zugespammt werden, die auch dort sind?^^ Nene, die haben schon zu arbeiten...
> Und damit sie nicht von spieler genervt werden, ist GM-Island eben verboten und entsprechend schwer zu erreichen. Schätze, die ist in der selben Instanz wie Kalimdor, weil eine weitere Instanz für GM-Island wohl zu kompliziert wär, zu bauen^^
> ...



siehe unten



komat schrieb:


> es ist noch immer auf der kalimdor map id , also der 1, wenns auf einer anderen map id wäre würde man ohne hacks/privat server da erst recht nicht hinkommen




Den Emerald Dream zu betreten is so gut wie unmöglich da dieser sich auf einer eigenen Map ID befindet im gegensatz zu GM Insel. Das gleiche gilt für Programmer Island Designer Island etc etc.

Die GM Insel allerdings befindet sich lediglich nördlich außerhalb von kalimdor. das ist genauso wie mit der scherbenwelt und Silbermond Geisterlande usw. Wenige wissen das sich die gesamte Scherbenwelt auf der gleichen Karte befindet wie Silbermond.

Die Koordinate Null befindet sich ungefähr 100-200m hinter dem Dunklen Portal in der "Luft". Das tolle ist halt das man in WoW auch mit Minus koordinaten arbeiten kann so das man 2 Maps nebeneinander setzt. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Exodar ebenfalls auf der gleichen Map wäre, was ich aber nicht überprüft habe. Ich hoffe allerdings das sie das mit Cataclysm ändern werden und Exodar und Silber mond auf Map 0 und 1 verlegt werden. Einen Blutelfen/Draenei kann ich schließlich dann immer noch nicht mit einem Classic Account spielen.


----------



## Apuh (4. Juni 2010)

Die Späherkuppe in Westfall hieß doch noch früher, wo noch alles englische Namen hatten, Sentinel Hill, ist das vielleicht eine Andeutung auf Silent Hill oder einfach nur Zufall? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (4. Juni 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Die Späherkuppe in Westfall hieß doch noch früher, wo noch alles englische Namen hatten, Sentinel Hill, ist das vielleicht eine Andeutung auf Silent Hill oder einfach nur Zufall?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub mal das is absicht, da es in wow auch anderswo anspielungen auf Filme gibt ...


----------



## DTomsche (4. Juni 2010)

wenn man in das loch unter sw springt,stirbt man und landet vor den toren von sw^^wenn ich aber mein auge von kilrog durchschicke,lebt es weiter und landet im magierviertel bei den portalen.....seltsam,ein fall fü.....achwas lassen wir das^^


----------



## Nomisno (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn man unter IF springt (zB ein gefailter Sprung nach Old IF oder vom Loch-Tunnel im Sumpfland aus) landet man auch vor den Toren^^



> Die Koordinate Null befindet sich ungefähr 100-200m hinter dem Dunklen Portal in der "Luft". Das tolle ist halt das man in WoW auch mit Minus koordinaten arbeiten kann so das man 2 Maps nebeneinander setzt. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Exodar ebenfalls auf der gleichen Map wäre, was ich aber nicht überprüft habe. Ich hoffe allerdings das sie das mit Cataclysm ändern werden und Exodar und Silber mond auf Map 0 und 1 verlegt werden. Einen Blutelfen/Draenei kann ich schließlich dann immer noch nicht mit einem Classic Account spielen.
> [/qoute]
> 
> Hab ich nicht verstanden, bitte nochmal für dumme xD


----------



## RouV3n (4. Juni 2010)

DTomsche schrieb:


> wenn man in das loch unter sw springt,stirbt man und landet vor den toren von sw^^wenn ich aber mein auge von kilrog durchschicke,lebt es weiter und landet im magierviertel bei den portalen.....seltsam,ein fall fü.....achwas lassen wir das^^



Du musst auch mit Anlauf springen - ich glaube ca. in die Mitte, dann klappt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (4. Juni 2010)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Du musst auch mit Anlauf springen - ich glaube ca. in die Mitte, dann klappt es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep...wenne "gerade" runterspringst fliegste an dem Turm vorbei und....stirbst^^


----------



## Sarjin (4. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> > Die Koordinate Null befindet sich ungefähr 100-200m hinter dem Dunklen Portal in der "Luft". Das tolle ist halt das man in WoW auch mit Minus koordinaten arbeiten kann so das man 2 Maps nebeneinander setzt. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Exodar ebenfalls auf der gleichen Map wäre, was ich aber nicht überprüft habe. Ich hoffe allerdings das sie das mit Cataclysm ändern werden und Exodar und Silber mond auf Map 0 und 1 verlegt werden. Einen Blutelfen/Draenei kann ich schließlich dann immer noch nicht mit einem Classic Account spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab ich nicht verstanden, bitte nochmal für dumme xD



In einem 3demsionalen Raum gibt es 3 Maße. X, Y und Z.

Nimmt man nur X und Y ist das ganze nur ein Fläche. Mit den 2 Werten von X und Y lassen sich eine bestimmte Koordinate festlegen. Also ein bestimmter Punkt auf z. Bsp. einem Blatt Papier. Nimmt man jetzt noch die Z Koordinate hinzu hat man einen Raum. Z ist die Höhe in diesem Raum.


So. Zu allen 3 Punkten lässt sich jede belibige Positive und negative Zahl zuordnen. Jede Karte in WoW befindet sich in einem 3-demsionalen Raum. Dieser ist wahrscheinlich unendlich weil du jede Koordinate angeben kannst wo du oder etwas sich befindet. 

Dabei hat jeder Raum in WoW seine eigene Identifikationsnummer. Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche befinden sich in 2 verschiedenen Räumen. Jede Instanz genauso wie Nordend und die Scherbenwelt sind ebenfalls getrennt.

Woran viele nicht denken ist das dieses System in 1 Raum mehrere Welten zulässt indem man sie einfach weit genug von einander aufbaut. Die Scherbenwelt befindet sich mit Silbermond und den umliegenden Ländern im selben Raum. Ob die Exodar auch dazugehört weiß ich nicht aber ich vermute es.

Möglich wird dies vor allem durch negative Koordinaten. Sowohl X als auch Y und Z können einen Negativen Wert haben.

WO ich also eine Karte in dem Raum hinbaue ist im Grunde egal. Einfach aus übersichtlichen Gründen fängt man meist bei dem Punkt X=0 und Y=0 an. Dieser befindet sich in der Scherbenwelt ca 100-200 Meter hinter dunklen Portal. Was auch komplett logisch ist weil man dort angefangen hat die Scherbenwelt zu bauen. Man fing mit dem Portal an.

Allerdings ist die Z-Koordinate in der Scherbenwelt etwas besonderes. Wenn ich aus dem dunklen Portal trete befinde ich mich nicht in ca 20-30m höhe sondern in 500-1000m. Das liegt daran das die Scherbenwelt auch aus einer graden Fläche heraus gebaut wurde. Auch die so unendlich aussehenden tiefen des wirbelnden Nethers haben einen Boden. Der ist allerdings Engine-technisch nicht erreichbar. Man hat die Welt einfach auf riiiesigen graden Bergen gebaut und das so hoch das man den Boden nicht mehr sehen kann.


Zu früheren Patchzeiten konnte man noch gut erkennen wenn man die Welt gewechselt hat weil nicht für jede 100m strecke ein Ladebildschrim eingeblendet wurde. Diesen sah man nur wenn es wirklich notwendig war. Die verschiedenen Räume lassen sich theoretisch an den verschiedenen Ladebildschirmen erkennen.
Beobachtet man dies merkt man das jeglicher BC-Content von der normalen Welt abgetrennt ist, hauptsächlich um früher den Zugang unmöglich zu machen und Festplattenspeicherplatz zu sparen.

Bald allerdings wird dies ein Problem werden weil die Spieler in Azeroth Flugmounts bekommen. In der orginal-welt der östlichen Königreiche befindet sich oberhalb der östlichen Pestländer nur eine freie Fläche, so wie sie es damals mit allen nicht entwickelten Zonen gemacht haben die man im normalen Spielbetrieb nie zu gesicht bekommen sollte.

Jetzt gibt es für diesen Problem 2. Lösungen. Die bürokratisch-beschissene und die konkret-coole.

Hinter 1.erer steckt der gedanke das selbst mit cataclysm ein Classic-Account nicht in den genuss von BC-Content kommen soll. Folglich verbietet man das direkte hinfliegen mit Flugmounts nach Silbermond. Die Grenze wird abgesperrt und nur durch das Portal passierbar sein. Die Karten bleiben getrennt.

Was bei den Azurmythosinsel und den Blutmythosinseln nicht so dramatisch wäre, wenn auch uncool würde wie oben genannt aber zu schlechten Kritiken führen.

Die 2. und eigentlich die einzig richtige Lösung wäre jeglichen BC-Content bist auf die Scherbenwelt natrülich in die Karten der östlichen Königreiche und Kalimdor zu integrieren, so das ein direktes hinfliegen nach Exodar kein Problem darstellen würde. Das ganze ist mit Darnassus ja schon anschaulich demonstriert.


----------



## domi3344 (4. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> In einem 3demsionalen Raum gibt es 3 Maße. X, Y und Z.
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Ja das klingt doch eigentlich ganz Logisch ;-)


----------



## marulu (4. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Den Emerald Dream zu betreten is so gut wie unmöglich da dieser sich auf einer eigenen Map ID befindet im gegensatz zu GM Insel. Das gleiche gilt für Programmer Island Designer Island etc etc.



Man kann über instanced screen wechsel arbeiten das heist wen du so weit auserhalb einer map bist das du automatisch einen dc bekommst schnell einloggen immer weiter in die dc zone und ab ner bestimten entfernung ist und wen man dort off (DC makro) geht über 40 sec kann man so den instanced screen wechseln und so kann man auch in den emerald dream


----------



## Borgok (4. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Z-Koordinate in der Scherbenwelt etwas besonderes. Wenn ich aus dem dunklen Portal trete befinde ich mich nicht in ca 20-30m höhe sondern in *500-1000m*. Das liegt daran das die Scherbenwelt auch aus einer graden Fläche heraus gebaut wurde. Auch die so unendlich aussehenden tiefen des wirbelnden Nethers haben einen Boden. Der ist allerdings Engine-technisch nicht erreichbar. Man hat die Welt einfach auf *riiiesigen* graden Bergen gebaut und das so hoch das man den Boden nicht mehr sehen kann.



Dann ist die Scherbenwelt ja gar nicht so hoch. Der Blackrock hat eine Höhe von fast 900 m, Hyjal ca.1970 und der Tempel der Stürme 1990 m (siehe Thread "Der höchste Punkt der WoW-Welt" http://www.buffed.de...t/page__st__100 )


----------



## KingNothing22 (4. Juni 2010)

@Sarjin: Darüber hab ich noch garnicht nachgedacht..

Nur wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es egal ist...
Silbermond ist zu Fuß nur über den Durchgang von den östlichen Pestländern erreichbar. Die draenei-Inseln nur mit dem Schiff. Im Prinzip können sie eigentlich die Situation so lassen wie sie ist DENN fliegen wird man ohnehin erst mit einem lvl können welches für Classic-Accountbesitzer zu hoch ist. Somit müssen sie einfach nur einen "du kommst hier net rein" Port á la Dalaran einbauen und das Problem ist gelöst. Die Gebiete wären alle per Flugmount erreichbar, jedoch für Classicaccounts immernoch gesperrt. Der 4.0 oder was auch immer Patch wird dann zwar beinhalten, dass Silbermond auf der selben Karte liegt wie die östlichen Königreiche, jedoch sind sie für Classicaccounts schlicht und einfach nicht erreichbar... 

Edit: zweisitzige Flugmounts könnten problematisch werden...andererseits müssten sie diesen Port ja nur großflächig über das ganze Gebiet einbaun...sprich wenn man mit nem zweisitzermount reingeflogen wird, wird man an den Eingang des Gebiets geportet...


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Dann ist die Scherbenwelt ja gar nicht so hoch. Der Blackrock hat eine Höhe von fast 900 m, Hyjal ca.1970 und der Tempel der Stürme 1990 m (siehe Thread "Der höchste Punkt der WoW-Welt" http://www.buffed.de...t/page__st__100 )



Die direkt Höhenangabe ist fiktiv und deine Aussage erklärt das dus nicht ganz verstanden hast. Selbst wenn du die Z-Koordinate=0 mit dem laufen auf der Scherbenwelt erreichen könntest hättest du damit meine Aussage nicht widerlegt, da wiegesagt es auch negative Koordinaten in WoW genutzt werden. Der Scherbenweltboden wäre demnach an einer tiefen negativen Koordinate zu finden.



KingNothing22 schrieb:


> @Sarjin: Darüber hab ich noch garnicht nachgedacht..
> 
> Nur wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es egal ist...
> Silbermond ist zu Fuß nur über den Durchgang von den östlichen Pestländern erreichbar. Die draenei-Inseln nur mit dem Schiff. Im Prinzip können sie eigentlich die Situation so lassen wie sie ist DENN fliegen wird man ohnehin erst mit einem lvl können welches für Classic-Accountbesitzer zu hoch ist. Somit müssen sie einfach nur einen "du kommst hier net rein" Port á la Dalaran einbauen und das Problem ist gelöst. Die Gebiete wären alle per Flugmount erreichbar, jedoch für Classicaccounts immernoch gesperrt. Der 4.0 oder was auch immer Patch wird dann zwar beinhalten, dass Silbermond auf der selben Karte liegt wie die östlichen Königreiche, jedoch sind sie für Classicaccounts schlicht und einfach nicht erreichbar...
> ...



Leute gehen auf die GM-Insel in dem Smaragdgrünen Traum usw. Glaubst du irgendwelche Berge oder ätwaiges würden sie aufhalten ^^ ? Es gibt nur die von mir genannten Lösungen und die würden dann für alle gelten.
Nebenbei ist es so wenn man die Situation wie jetzt lassen würde wäre ein hinfliegen auch für 85iger unmöglich da sich die jeweiligen Maps nicht im gleichen Raum befinden. Links neben Kalimdor ist nur ein große Wasserfläche und danach Karten-ende. Oberhalb der östlichen pestländer ist das interessanteste Stratholme in kompletter Form uninstanziert.


----------



## Scharyth (5. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xzw50CF6kU

Lustig oder?

Aber könnte auch sein, dass Blizz die BC - Inhalte zwar auf die selben Maps wie die ÖK und Kalimdor setzt, aber dort niemand selbst hinfliegen kann. Unsichtbare Mauern gibts oft genug in Azeroth^^


----------



## Borgok (5. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Die direkt Höhenangabe ist fiktiv und deine Aussage erklärt das dus nicht ganz verstanden hast. Selbst wenn du die Z-Koordinate=0 mit dem laufen auf der Scherbenwelt erreichen könntest hättest du damit meine Aussage nicht widerlegt, da wiegesagt es auch negative Koordinaten in WoW genutzt werden. Der Scherbenweltboden wäre demnach an einer tiefen negativen Koordinate zu finden.



? 
Darum gehts doch gar nicht. Was du da über die Scherbenwelt geschrieben hast hab ich natürlich verstanden, und ich hab auch nie behauptet dass dies ("die unendlich aussehenden Tiefen haben einen Boden" "Man hat die Welt einfach auf riiiesigen graden Bergen gebaut und das so hoch das man den Boden nicht mehr sehen kann") nicht stimmt.

Aber deine Angabe von 500-1000 m scheint mir etwas zu wenig. Nach deiner Aussage "Wenn ich aus dem dunklen Portal trete befinde ich mich nicht in ca 20-30m höhe sondern in 500-1000m" meinst du wohl dass sich die Scherbenwelt 500-1000m über dem Boden (des wirbelnden Nethers) befindet. Auch wenn du es nicht so meinst, der Text oben kommt jedenfalls so rüber. Von negativen Z-Koordinaten hast du oben auch nichts erwähnt.

Da wollte ich nur sagen dass:
a) sich die Scherbenwelt viel viel höher über dem "Boden" befindet (mehrere tausend m), da 500-1000 m gar nicht so viel sind (Vergleiche die Berghöhen, z.B. Hyjal 1970 m über dem Meer an der Küste Kalimdors oder der Berg über Eisenschmiede knapp 900 m über dem Meer bei Menethil).
oder
b)die Scherbenwelt gar nicht besonders hoch liegt und der "Boden" eigentlich früher kommt als man denken würde (Engine-technisch hat man es halt so eingerichtet dass man den Boden nicht sieht und er nicht erreichbar ist).


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> ?
> Darum gehts doch gar nicht. Was du da über die Scherbenwelt geschrieben hast hab ich natürlich verstanden, und ich hab auch nie behauptet dass dies ("die unendlich aussehenden Tiefen haben einen Boden" "Man hat die Welt einfach auf riiiesigen graden Bergen gebaut und das so hoch das man den Boden nicht mehr sehen kann") nicht stimmt.
> 
> Aber deine Angabe von 500-1000 m scheint mir etwas zu wenig. Nach deiner Aussage "Wenn ich aus dem dunklen Portal trete befinde ich mich nicht in ca 20-30m höhe sondern in 500-1000m" meinst du wohl dass sich die Scherbenwelt 500-1000m über dem Boden (des wirbelnden Nethers) befindet. Auch wenn du es nicht so meinst, der Text oben kommt jedenfalls so rüber. Von negativen Z-Koordinaten hast du oben auch nichts erwähnt.
> ...



Wie gesagt ist die höhenangabe von 500-1000m fiktiv. Ich hab das sicher nicht nachgemessen was sich auch als schwer herausstellen würde weil selbst auf einem P-Server mit Gm rechten es nur schwer bis garnicht möglich ist diesen Boden zu erreichen.
Ob sich diese wie gesagte fiktive höhenangabe als richtig herausstellt ist im Grunde unwichtig. Festzuhalten ist das die Sichtweite sich durch nicht ausleuchten des Terrains und Nebeleffekten etc stark einschränken lässt.

Nebenbei habe ich das mit den Positiven und negativen Korrdinaten etwas weiter oben ziemlich am Anfang erklärt. Auch die Z-Koordinate kann in WoW Negativ sein.


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8Xzw50CF6kU
> 
> Lustig oder?
> 
> Aber könnte auch sein, dass Blizz die BC - Inhalte zwar auf die selben Maps wie die ÖK und Kalimdor setzt, aber dort niemand selbst hinfliegen kann. Unsichtbare Mauern gibts oft genug in Azeroth^^



Ganz nebenbei hast du mit dem Video schonmal bewiesen was ich mir schon länger gedacht habe. Exodar befindet sich im selben Raum wie die Scherbenwelt, Silbermond und Exodar.

thx.

Tante Edith sagt: Es funkt! Theorie bewiesen xP!


----------



## Nomisno (5. Juni 2010)

Danke nochmal für die X-trem ausführliche Erklärung, jetzt hab sogar ich es gecheckt^^

Die Scherbenwelt, hm...man kann ja auch von Shattrat aus in den Fels unten rein. Gilt da drin auch die unsichtbare Mauer, die man erreicht, wenn man im wirbelnden Nether nach unten fliegt? Wenn nicht, könnte man von dort aus den entgültigen Boden des wirbelnden Nether erreichen. Angeblich hat er keinen, das glaub ich aber nicht, weil man Unendlichkeit schlecht programmieren kann ^-^ Meine vermutung, der Planet Draenor ist von Koordinate Z 0 aus gebaut in 4000m Höhe. Darunter ist dann das allseits bekannte weiße Licht, d.h. garnichts, welches dann bei der Koordinate -16000 oder so aufhört.

Angeblich ist das Dach von Kalimdor und den Königreichen auch irgendwo auf 30000m Höhe Oo


----------



## KingNothing22 (5. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Leute gehen auf die GM-Insel in dem Smaragdgrünen Traum usw. Glaubst du irgendwelche Berge oder ätwaiges würden sie aufhalten ^^ ? Es gibt nur die von mir genannten Lösungen und die würden dann für alle gelten.
> Nebenbei ist es so wenn man die Situation wie jetzt lassen würde wäre ein hinfliegen auch für 85iger unmöglich da sich die jeweiligen Maps nicht im gleichen Raum befinden. Links neben Kalimdor ist nur ein große Wasserfläche und danach Karten-ende. Oberhalb der östlichen pestländer ist das interessanteste Stratholme in kompletter Form uninstanziert.



ja schon aber wenn sie beispielsweise über die gm-insel einen port legen würden der einfach jeden nach XR stellt der dort hinkommt wäre es unmöglich dort länger als ne halbe sekunde zu bleiben oder? Was würde dagegen sprechen das auf alle Gebiete die für Classic-Spieler nicht erreichbar sein sollen anzuwenden?

Mit lassen wie es ist hab ich mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich habe eher gemeint, dass man die Karten von den BC gebieten einfach in die Karten der östlichen Königreiche bzw. Kalimdor integrieren könnte.

Ich bin aber auch nur ein Laie...wenn du mir sagen kannst warum diese Rausport-Lösung nicht anwendbar ist nehme ich das gern zu Kenntnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marulu (5. Juni 2010)

kalimdor und die östlichen haben kein dach also noch keins wen man zum beispiel von unter sw nach oben reitet und dort wartet bis man den /1 leavt ( verlassen nicht wechselt) und sich selbst mit nem hexer portet dann schnell nach dala gehen aufs flug mount gehen port annehmen und schon kann man in der alten welt fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuchs mal und fliege dann hoch siehste nach 1h immer noch kein dach


----------



## Nexilein (5. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist die höhenangabe von 500-1000m fiktiv. Ich hab das sicher nicht nachgemessen was sich auch als schwer herausstellen würde weil selbst auf einem P-Server mit Gm rechten es nur schwer bis garnicht möglich ist diesen Boden zu erreichen.



Theoretisch kann man es leicht ausrechnen, denn im Nethersturm gibt es Stellen an denen man den monoton texturierten Boden der Scherbenwelt sehen kann. 
Man muss nur wissen in welchem Winkel man nach unten sieht und wie groß die Fog-range ist.


----------



## FAQ112 (5. Juni 2010)

Früher hat man sich bei Blizzard eben Gedanken gemacht in Sachen versteckte Gebiete und geheimnisvolle Plätze die man entdecken kann. Dann hat man mit vor allem Lich King angefangen daraus Attraktionen zu machen und versucht neue Geheimnisse  hineinzumachen um wieder für das nächste Addon alte Gebiete neu darstellen zu können. Aber wieso soll man auch noch groß Sachen versteckt platzieren wenn man die Gebiete nun eh komplett verändert und die meisten Spieler das nicht mehr wirklich interessiert das es so viele "spannendere Sachen" gibt wie z.B. raiden....

Wäre aber schön wenn Blizzard neue versteckte Gebiete auch in den Städten und Lvl Gebieten einführen würde. Wer weiß was Cata alles bringt.


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die X-trem ausführliche Erklärung, jetzt hab sogar ich es gecheckt^^
> 
> Die Scherbenwelt, hm...man kann ja auch von Shattrat aus in den Fels unten rein. Gilt da drin auch die unsichtbare Mauer, die man erreicht, wenn man im wirbelnden Nether nach unten fliegt? Wenn nicht, könnte man von dort aus den entgültigen Boden des wirbelnden Nether erreichen. Angeblich hat er keinen, das glaub ich aber nicht, weil man Unendlichkeit schlecht programmieren kann ^-^ Meine vermutung, der Planet Draenor ist von Koordinate Z 0 aus gebaut in 4000m Höhe. Darunter ist dann das allseits bekannte weiße Licht, d.h. garnichts, welches dann bei der Koordinate -16000 oder so aufhört.
> 
> Angeblich ist das Dach von Kalimdor und den Königreichen auch irgendwo auf 30000m Höhe Oo



Danke du hast mir wieder viel Stoff zum philosophieren gegeben während ich von Exodar aus zu scherbenwelt fliege xD!

Dieser Kamera-slyde und das sterben (letzteres nur auf einen echten Server bzw P-Server) ist engine-technisch einprogrammiert. Nach meinen Erfahrungen gibt es einen bestimmten Grad in der du mit deiner Z-Koordinate in dem niedrigen Bereich kommen darfst bevor dieser Effekt ausgelöst wird. Dabei ist es komplett egal auf Welcher Map/ welchem Raum du dich befindest. Unterschreitest du diesen Wert stirbst du. Ob ich damit recht habe weiß ich nicht aber es scheint so.

Kommen wir zu Höhen.

WoW wurde in seiner ursprünglichen Version nie darauf ausgelegt dem Spieler die Möglichkeit des fliegens zu geben. Das erkennt man an der alten Welt. Im gegensatz zu den neuen Orten gibt es dort keine Maximale Höhe.
Dieser wäre nur durch den Z-Wert vorgegeben den die Engine maximal verarbeiten kann, vorrausgesetzt es gibt diesen überhaupt.
Alle neuen Welten ab der Scherbenwelt wurden als Käfige konstruiert um den Spieler in einen gewissen Rahmen zu halten.

In Azeroth gibt es diesen allerdings nicht. Ich bin einmal auf einem P-Server als GM mit ungefähr ca 200-facher laufgeschwindigkeit einfach stur nach oben geflogen. Und das mehrere Minuten lang. Es gab keine Grenze.
Jegliche Grenzen in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend sind künstlich konstruiert um den Spieler einzugrenzen.


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> ja schon aber wenn sie beispielsweise über die gm-insel einen port legen würden der einfach jeden nach XR stellt der dort hinkommt wäre es unmöglich dort länger als ne halbe sekunde zu bleiben oder? Was würde dagegen sprechen das auf alle Gebiete die für Classic-Spieler nicht erreichbar sein sollen anzuwenden?
> 
> Mit lassen wie es ist hab ich mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich habe eher gemeint, dass man die Karten von den BC gebieten einfach in die Karten der östlichen Königreiche bzw. Kalimdor integrieren könnte.
> 
> ...



Blizzard hat die komplette Adminstrative. Doch seh es so.

Ein techniker sagt zu dir: So ich hab deinen Computer jetzt 100% sicher gemacht. Da kommt keiner mehr rein!

2 Wochen später wird er gehackt.

P.S. Juhu mein 300er Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ? Weil IRGENDWER ist immer schlauer als du oder der techniker.

Theoretisch ist das alles machbar. Nebenbei wird das sogar schon angewendet und ist der Grund warum man auf Live-Server Hyjal nicht mehr betreten kann.
Etwas finden wird man aber immer.
Die einzig 100% wirkungsvolle Methode und nebenbei auch noch Speicherplatzsparende ist es zu entfernen. Die GM-Insel wird allerdings gebraucht. Man wird dort seltenst bis nie GMs antreffen. Genutzt wird sie allerdings von denselben trotzdem.

Nebenbei etwas zum nachdenken. Wusstet ihr das die GM abkürzung auf für GuildMaster stehen kann ? Und wusstet ihr das ich mal gehört hab das das Haus was auf der GM-Insel steht in seinem Objektnamen Guildhouse beinhaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Ich glaub es war irgendwas mit Guildhouse_01.
Nur mal so ein kleiner Sidekick in richtung Housing ^^


----------



## marulu (5. Juni 2010)

hyjal geht immer noch :-) man muss den buff einfach dispell (no man´s land) die geht so man sucht sich jemanden mit einen chopper geht rein nach hyjal sobald man den /1 joind dissmountet man und der beifahrer leavt die grp im selben moment des dissmount jjetz kannste in hyjal bleiben :-)


----------



## Lydell (5. Juni 2010)

Zur GM-Insel zukommen indem man per Levithiren vom Wasserfall in Darnassus richtung Westen segelt wurde gefixt?
Unmittelbar nach Sprung befindet sich eine Unsichtbare Wand die einen den Boden ansteuern lässt. =/


----------



## marulu (5. Juni 2010)

man kann immer noch zur gm insel einfach etwas rechts vom wasserfall abspringen (mit rocket boots) nach exact 4:20min dc und 2 min warten und einloggen und dann biste auf der gm insel


----------



## Leang (5. Juni 2010)

machen würde ich es dennoch nicht weil du sonst nen schönen bann kassierst^^


----------



## marulu (5. Juni 2010)

naja solange du da nicht länger als 5 min bist bekommste keinen bann ich habe auf die insel einen raid gemacht mit 30 leuten und kein bann und keiner wurde von gm angeschrieben


----------



## KingNothing22 (5. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Blizzard hat die komplette Adminstrative. Doch seh es so.
> 
> Ein techniker sagt zu dir: So ich hab deinen Computer jetzt 100% sicher gemacht. Da kommt keiner mehr rein!
> 
> ...




Das is ja kein Vergleich. Würden sie zB auf die komplette GM Insel eine Mechanik ähnlich wie die die man beim betreten des Alligebiets (als hordler) in Dalaran erlebt einbauen wäre es garnicht möglich dort länger als eine halbe Sekunde zu bleiben...

Der Vergleich mit dem Techniker hinkt ein bisschen. Die Programmierer können 100 pro eine Funktion einbauen die das betreten bestimmter Gebiete UNMÖGLICH macht...wieso sollte das auch ein Problem sein? Immerhin ist das ihr Spiel..sie bestimmen die Regeln...


btw. ich kann dir jeden Computer in sekundenschnelle 100% sicher machen...Netzwerkkabel raus, keine externen Medien ranlassen und er wird für immer Virenfrei bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marulu (5. Juni 2010)

naja blizzard sagte hmm hyjal da sol keiner rein 3 monate später haben wir einen weg gefunden den buff zu umgehen der einen weg portet und so könnte man auch nach gm insel wen sie einen port einbauen den wir buguser sind immer blizzard einen schritt vorraus xD


----------



## EPoker (5. Juni 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Das is ja kein Vergleich. Würden sie zB auf die komplette GM Insel eine Mechanik ähnlich wie die die man beim betreten des Alligebiets (als hordler) in Dalaran erlebt einbauen wäre es garnicht möglich dort länger als eine halbe Sekunde zu bleiben...



Pala Bubble hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst reinlaufen bis ins Gasthaus und dann da hocken bis CD wieder geht und dann kannst du auch weiter...


----------



## Nomisno (5. Juni 2010)

Blizzard kann schlichtweg nie und auch wirklich nie und noch seltener verhindern, dass man in eine bestimmtes Gebiet kommt. Zwar können sie alles soweit absichern, dass es keinen bug mehr gibt, der einen zum verbotenen Ort bringen würde, doch illegale Möglichekiten gibt es immer. Allein schon die Tatsache, dass man einfach die Datei auf seinem PC löschen/verändern kann (blablabla=true in =false umändern reicht angeblich sehr oft für sowas, glaube ich aber nicht), die einen zB wegportet. Außerdem hat man auf (verbotenen) P-Servern immer andere Möglichkeiten. Aber da wir hier legal bleiben wollen (hoffe ich mal? Oo) kommt das nicht infrage.

Ich hab das Gefühlt, dass Blizz usn immer eine Möglichkeit zum Exploren lässt, aber das sie Hyjal (pre-Cata) oder GM-Island verbieten, kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Man beachte zB, der gesamte Boden unter der ICC war mal ein Loch, aber hinter in der Ecke existiert immernoch ein kleinen Löchlein. Mir fällt spontan nichts ein, aber Blizz hat nix gg Explorer, nur gegen Exploiter.

Ich schwanke hier grad ab, und deshalb belasse ich es mal hierbei^^


----------



## BioHassan (5. Juni 2010)

Wenns noch keiner geschrieben hat: Gibt auch das Smiley unter Kara oder das Schild: Blizzard Entertainment in Berg Hyjal


----------



## marulu (5. Juni 2010)

naja mein erster bann war ne exploration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> In Azeroth gibt es diesen allerdings nicht. Ich bin einmal auf einem P-Server als GM mit ungefähr ca 200-facher laufgeschwindigkeit einfach stur nach oben geflogen. Und das mehrere Minuten lang. Es gab keine Grenze.
> Jegliche Grenzen in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend sind künstlich konstruiert um den Spieler einzugrenzen.



Eigentlich gibt es schon eine Grenze, ich hab mich nämlich einmal so hoch geportet, dass es anfing zu laggen, dann noch weiter -> Gamecrash


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (5. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Blizzard kann schlichtweg nie und auch wirklich nie und noch seltener verhindern, dass man in eine bestimmtes Gebiet kommt. Zwar können sie alles soweit absichern, dass es keinen bug mehr gibt, der einen zum verbotenen Ort bringen würde, doch illegale Möglichekiten gibt es immer. Allein schon die Tatsache, dass man einfach die Datei auf seinem PC löschen/verändern kann (blablabla=true in =false umändern reicht angeblich sehr oft für sowas, glaube ich aber nicht), die einen zB wegportet. Außerdem hat man auf _*(verbotenen) P-Servern*_ immer andere Möglichkeiten. Aber da wir hier legal bleiben wollen (hoffe ich mal? Oo) kommt das nicht infrage.
> 
> Ich hab das Gefühlt, dass Blizz usn immer eine Möglichkeit zum Exploren lässt, aber das sie Hyjal (pre-Cata) oder GM-Island verbieten, kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Man beachte zB, der gesamte Boden unter der ICC war mal ein Loch, aber hinter in der Ecke existiert immernoch ein kleinen Löchlein. Mir fällt spontan nichts ein, aber Blizz hat nix gg Explorer, nur gegen Exploiter.
> 
> Ich schwanke hier grad ab, und deshalb belasse ich es mal hierbei^^



Sie sind nicht verboten


----------



## Wilddevil (5. Juni 2010)

Also dass mit der Azeroth höhe kann jeder mit einen Programmzeile schreiben. Dann wirds grenzen geben.
Die gute Addon liste ("Die Gute!") beweißt ja dass schon nen paar Addons vor Release schon sozusagen bekannt waren. Die Programmierer sagten ja schon dass sie mehrer jahre an Cataclysm arbeiten. Darum ist jedes Addon geplant. Muss ja auch bei so einem großen Spiel. Warum dann schon alles Azeroth Flug Mount ready machen wenn noch Zeit ist. Zudem ist das Doppelte arbeit da ja alle Gebiete neu gemacht werden.


----------



## DeepsoulAdad (5. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht verboten






Natürlich sind sie verboten xD


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es schon eine Grenze, ich hab mich nämlich einmal so hoch geportet, dass es anfing zu laggen, dann noch weiter -> Gamecrash





Sarjin schrieb:


> WoW wurde in seiner ursprünglichen Version nie darauf ausgelegt dem Spieler die Möglichkeit des fliegens zu geben. Das erkennt man an der alten Welt. Im gegensatz zu den neuen Orten gibt es dort keine Maximale Höhe.
> *Dieser wäre nur durch den Z-Wert vorgegeben den die Engine maximal verarbeiten kann, vorrausgesetzt es gibt diesen überhaupt.*
> Alle neuen Welten ab der Scherbenwelt wurden als Käfige konstruiert um den Spieler in einen gewissen Rahmen zu halten.


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2010)

DeepsoulAdad schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie verboten xD



Ich bitte euch jetzt keine Diskussion über legalität von PServer zu starten das ist nicht der richtige Thread dafür!


----------



## t-master (5. Juni 2010)

a) sie sind nicht illegal, da nicht gesetzlich verboten :-P (sie benutzen ja nicht code von blizzard oder deren grafiken)
b) zumindest die beiden alten kontinente sind (oder zumindest waren) übereinander gestapelt
c) gibt es genügen Möglichkeiten, Gebiete gut genug abzusichern (für die GM-Insel: die sollte soweit ich weiß eigentlich instanziert sein -> nur von gms erreichbar, da sie nicht auf der normalen karte ist.


----------



## marulu (5. Juni 2010)

anderer ladescreen is auch keine absicherung.... (also instanziert) man kann auch noch in den emerald dream obwohl der nen eigenen screen hat


----------



## Nexilein (5. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Nebenbei etwas zum nachdenken. Wusstet ihr das die GM abkürzung auf für GuildMaster stehen kann ? Und wusstet ihr das ich mal gehört hab das das Haus was auf der GM-Insel steht in seinem Objektnamen Guildhouse beinhaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In die Richtung habe ich auch schon mal frohlockt, aber leider kommt der Name "guildhouse" daher, dass es das Modell für das Haus der Diebesgilde ist :-(


----------



## Nomisno (5. Juni 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> In die Richtung habe ich auch schon mal frohlockt, aber leider kommt der Name "guildhouse" daher, dass es das Modell für das Haus der Diebesgilde ist :-(




Meinst du mit Diebesgilde das Syndikat oder was?^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (6. Juni 2010)

Eher der von Rabenholt.


----------



## marulu (6. Juni 2010)

Naja wen jmd. von euch gm insel will sollte er nen dk auf dem deutschen server rexxar machen auf der allianz seite 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wpDMKlkY0o


----------



## Scharyth (6. Juni 2010)

Ich werde versuchen da zu sein!!!


----------



## Berghammer71 (6. Juni 2010)

Was gemeint ist, ist Spekulation. Vom Design her ist für mich Tanaris mal als Endlevel vom WoW ausgelegt gewesen, HDZ kam viel später
aber der Eingang war ja schon immer da. Ich brauchte nur mal jemanden der das bestätigen würde......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hierfür spricht Schiffsanlegestelle, HDZ, Arenakäfig, neutrales AH, 2 Flugpunkte usw., wie Inseln die Mobs enthalten und sich (normal) nicht
erreichen lassen.

Kurz gesagt, WoW stand nie fertig geschrieben auf dem Reißbrett sondern wurde während der Fertigstellung X mal geändert,
das alte Silithius mit seinem geschlossen Tor und dem was dahinterlag hatte mehr Atmospähre als das neue.

Wirklich für die alten WoW-Hasen ist nur wie es mal geplant war, und dazu müßte man Bill Roper fragen.

Ein Bonus-Classic Addon mit den verworfenen Ideen würde glatt einschlagen wie ne Bombe, quasi WoW2-die andere Welt,
aber auch die Infos darum würden eine Auflage von "WoW-The-old-Storybook" rechtfertigen.


----------



## EPoker (6. Juni 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Was gemeint ist, ist Spekulation. Vom Design her ist für mich Tanaris mal als Endlevel vom WoW ausgelegt gewesen, HDZ kam viel später
> aber der Eingang war ja schon immer da. Ich brauchte nur mal jemanden der das bestätigen würde......
> 
> 
> ...




Würde mich auch freuen... Old IF, der Flugplatz über Eisenschmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre alles schön mal in der alten Bestimmung zu sehen, also mit Funktionen usw...


----------



## Dragonchen (6. Juni 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> Naja wen jmd. von euch gm insel will sollte er nen dk auf dem deutschen server rexxar machen auf der allianz seite
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9wpDMKlkY0o



muß das unbedingt ein DK auf 80 sein??

gruß drago


----------



## Dragonchen (6. Juni 2010)

hallo...

Kurze frage:
Versteh ich das richtig, das wenn ich diesem video nach in der scherbenwelt aufs Flugmount steige und richtung schwarzes portal fliege und noch weiter müßte ich zur Exodar kommen??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8Xzw50CF6kU
(How to Fly from Azeroth to Outland )

danke für eure antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Drago


----------



## KingNothing22 (6. Juni 2010)

t-master schrieb:


> a) sie sind nicht illegal, da nicht gesetzlich verboten :-P (sie benutzen ja nicht code von blizzard oder deren grafiken)



Welche Grafiken und Codes benutzen sie dann? Afaik sehen P-Server genauso aus wie "echte" auch...vielleicht mit den Patches nicht immer up to date aber ja...

Würde es Server geben wo ein Spiel läuft das ähnlich wie WoW ist und sich  vielleicht nur ein paar Ideen abgekuckt hat könnten wir drüber streiten. 
Aber da P-Server sehr wohl Blizzards Codes und Grafiken verweden liegt es auch in Blizzards ermessen was mit diesem geistigen Eigentum gemacht und nicht gemacht werden darf. 
Blizzard will es NICHT ergo ist es nicht erlaubt...
Da führt nix vorbei egal wie sehr ihr eure P-Server gut reden wollt ^^

Zum Thema: ich glaube immernoch, dass sie mit Cata mal abgesehn von 
-Kontinent wechseln
-Ini betreten
-Scherbenwelt betreten
-Ruhestein, Port usw.

alle Ladescreens aus dem Spiel nehmen werden, sprich die Geisterlande, Silbermond, die Draenei-Inseln usw. allesamt auf die bestehenden (bzw. neuen) Azeroth Kontinentkarten klatschen werden. Alles andere wäre einfach nicht schön und nicht praktisch...

Ich schätze es wird im Prinzip auch relativ egal sein ob mit cata ein Classic-Spieler nach Silbermond kann oder nicht...


----------



## Mofeist (6. Juni 2010)

werden sie nicht. Ist schon bestätigt worden das die Ladebildschirme bleiben..


----------



## KingNothing22 (6. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> werden sie nicht. Ist schon bestätigt worden das die Ladebildschirme bleiben..




Quelle?
Ich verfolge das was angekündigt wird eigentlich recht genau aber davon hab ich noch nix gehört...


----------



## Nomisno (7. Juni 2010)

Und was ist, wenn mit Cata die Maps verändert werden (zB hat Kalimdor nen fetten bobbel unterdran namens uldum^^, außerdem wird der weltuntergang wohl kaum die Form aller Kontinente und so gleich lassen Oo (scheiße zu erklären^^)

@ Dragon: Nein, von der Scherbenwelt nach Exodar geht vermutlich nicht, weil eine unischtbare Wand den weg zum "wirblenden nether" versperrt. Diese wand ist jedoch nur halbdurchlässig, d.h. man kann von der einen seite durch, von der anderen nicht.


----------



## Sarjin (7. Juni 2010)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> hallo...
> 
> Kurze frage:
> Versteh ich das richtig, das wenn ich diesem video nach in der scherbenwelt aufs Flugmount steige und richtung schwarzes portal fliege und noch weiter müßte ich zur Exodar kommen??
> ...



Das ganze müsste auch von Silbermond aus funken. Der trick dabei ist einfach das das ganze auf der selben map ID liegt. Die Flug-routine nimmt einfach den nächten wegpunkt und lfiegt direkt dorthin.
Ob das ganze noch auf der Karte liegt ist dabei egal. Wie ich bereits in meinen Posts erklärt hab. Es sind einfach Koordinaten. Und wenn der nächste Flugpunkt 10 km weg liegt ist dem das auch egal ^^!


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Juni 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hatt sich eigentlich schonmal jemand getraut in das Loch unter SW zu springen ?^^



Ähm, als wahrer Explorer ist es Deine Pflicht! in jedes Loch zu springen, dich durch jeden spalt zu quetschen (blinzeln)
und an jeder unsichtbaren Wand mindestens einmal hängen zu bleiben ! ;-)

Und man stirbt nicht unbedingt, wenn man in das Loch springt, war schon oft da unten und konnte schwimmend - 
da muss es einen unterirdischen Fluss geben, in viele Richtungen weit davonschwimmen - ist nur etwas blöd, dass man
seine Figur nicht sieht.

Es gibt aber auch Gefahren da unten, die tödlich sind.

Ach ja, des wahren Explorers weniger große Pflicht ist es in meine Fußstapfen zu treten, denn mein Weg war mit einigen

teils sehr peinlichen Zwischenfällen gepflastert

der Anfang

weitere gar lustige Geschichten gibt es auf den Seiten 2-5 im RPG-Forum


Und noch etwas, ein wahrer Explorer begegnet dem gejammere über Raidrepkosten mit einem müden Lächeln und denkt
sich Portokosten ;-)

Gruß

Brandolf a.d.

Mögen die Pixelflächen für den sicheren Halt wieder wachsen ;-)


----------



## Nomisno (8. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, die wahre Pflicht eines Explorers ist es, in Brnadolfs Fußstapfen zu treten^^ Hab ich zB schon getan ^-^ *mich vor ihm verneig*

Werde das mit dem Melden-Button gleich testen, danke für den Hinweis^^


----------



## Kersyl (8. Juni 2010)

t-master schrieb:


> a) sie sind nicht illegal, da nicht gesetzlich verboten :-P (sie benutzen ja nicht code von blizzard oder deren grafiken)
> b) zumindest die beiden alten kontinente sind (oder zumindest waren) übereinander gestapelt
> c) gibt es genügen Möglichkeiten, Gebiete gut genug abzusichern (für die GM-Insel: die sollte soweit ich weiß eigentlich instanziert sein -> nur von gms erreichbar, da sie nicht auf der normalen karte ist.



Sobald du geld für so nen p-server zahlst um was weiß ich wofür...VIP mega ultra status und gm zu werden/zu bekommen, hilfst du einem P-server. Das wiederum IST illegal.^^


----------



## Mofeist (8. Juni 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Ich verfolge das was angekündigt wird eigentlich recht genau aber davon hab ich noch nix gehört...



Keine Lust die zu Suchen , war aber meiner Meinung n Post im Blizz cata forum

edit: ich war nett und habs doch getan... 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12947281971&postId=134519529411&sid=3#7


----------



## Zaryul (8. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber...
Wenn man die kleine Gruseltour in den Thronsaal von Lordaeron macht (mit den geräuschen aus dem Warcraft 3 Video und dem Gespräch als Arthas seinen Vater tötet) und dann vorm Thron steht und nach rechts guckt erblickt man das Blut von Terenas Menethil. Ok einige haben das vielleicht schon etndeckt. Aber wenn man genau hinsieht formt dieses Blut das Symbol der Allianz (mit etwas Fantasie) wenn man richtig davor steht. Ebenso liegen in dem gang zwischen Glockenraum und Thronsaal die Blütenblätter aus dem Video auf dem Boden. Zwar "etwas" verdorben aber immerhin. Das sind die kleinen lilanen Flecken.^^
Wer das schon wusste/bemerkt hat, ok. Für die, die es nicht wussten, seht es euch nochmal an. Das ist gleich viel authentischer als lediglich der Sound aus dem Video.^^


----------



## waldy200 (8. Juni 2010)

soweit ich das weiss ist das nicht das blut von arthas, sondern von seinem vater. dort ist die blutige krone entlang gerollt. das kann man sehen, wenn man sich den film von w3 ansieht, wo arthas seinen vater toetet. ich finde uebrigens soviel liebe zum detail absolut grossartig.


----------



## Casp (8. Juni 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber...
> Wenn man die kleine Gruseltour in den Thronsaal von Lordaeron macht (mit den geräuschen aus dem Warcraft 3 Video und dem Gespräch als Arthas seinen Vater tötet) und dann vorm Thron steht und nach rechts guckt erblickt man das Blut von Terenas Menethil. Ok einige haben das vielleicht schon etndeckt. Aber wenn man genau hinsieht formt dieses Blut das Symbol der Allianz (mit etwas Fantasie) wenn man richtig davor steht. Ebenso liegen in dem gang zwischen Glockenraum und Thronsaal die Blütenblätter aus dem Video auf dem Boden. Zwar "etwas" verdorben aber immerhin. Das sind die kleinen lilanen Flecken.^^
> Wer das schon wusste/bemerkt hat, ok. Für die, die es nicht wussten, seht es euch nochmal an. Das ist gleich viel authentischer als lediglich der Sound aus dem Video.^^



Was für eine kleine Gruseltour?^^


----------



## Geroniax (8. Juni 2010)

waldy200 schrieb:


> soweit ich das weiss ist das nicht das blut von arthas, sondern von seinem vater. dort ist die blutige krone entlang gerollt. das kann man sehen, wenn man sich den film von w3 ansieht, wo arthas seinen vater toetet. ich finde uebrigens soviel liebe zum detail absolut grossartig.




Hat doch gesagt das von Terenas menithil oO


----------



## MoonFrost (8. Juni 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Was für eine kleine Gruseltour?^^




schritt1: vor uc gehen.
schritt2: musik im hintergrund ausmachen.
schritt3: wow sound all inclusiv voll aufdrehen.
schritt4: / aufm numlock drücken (langsam gehen undso)
schritt5: richtung thronsaal gehen ... GEHEN!!!!
schritt6: an der herunter gefallenen glocke kurz pausieren und das hallen der vergangenheit höhren.
schritt7: weiter gehen und das jubeln der toten bürger uc's höhren.
schritt8: im thronsaal stehen bleiben und das gespräch zwischen arthas und seinem vater anhöhren. (wie ich vorher deinem vater geschrieben hab xD)
schritt9: Ein bild von der dicken von rtl angucken

fertig ist die wow-gruseltour


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (8. Juni 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> schritt1: vor uc gehen.
> schritt2: musik im hintergrund ausmachen.
> schritt3: wow sound all inclusiv voll aufdrehen.
> schritt4: / aufm numlock drücken (langsam gehen undso)
> ...



du hast schritt0 vergessen - vor uc nicht den hexerbuff holen, mit dem man die geister im vorhof von uc sehen kann ;-)


----------



## Nomisno (8. Juni 2010)

Verstehe die Gruseltour immernoch nicht. In die UC rein gehen? Und welchen Thronsaal meinste, den von Sylvanas? O_. wäre der einzige, der mir da in sinn kommt *mich einfach mal schäm, auch wenns unberechtigt ist*


----------



## MoonFrost (8. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Verstehe die Gruseltour immernoch nicht. In die UC rein gehen? Und welchen Thronsaal meinste, den von Sylvanas? O_. wäre der einzige, der mir da in sinn kommt *mich einfach mal schäm, auch wenns unberechtigt ist*




... es gibt nur 1thronsaal in uc. bei sylvanas seh ich persönlich nirgendwo nen thron... gleich wenn man in uc rein geht (noch oben) ist da der thron. warste nochnie in uc? Oo


----------



## Nomisno (8. Juni 2010)

Aaaaaaaaah, jetzt versteh ich xD

War sehr oft in uc^^ Hatte grade nur ne...Blockade ^^ Werde das gleich mal machen^^

Tante EDITh teilt euch mit, dass es nicht geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marulu (8. Juni 2010)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> muß das unbedingt ein DK auf 80 sein??
> 
> gruß drago



von lvl 80 war nie die rede nur 58


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juni 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> von lvl 80 war nie die rede nur 58




huhu


und noch ne frage unbedingt nen DK oder geht auch was anderes??

gruß Drago


----------



## Scharyth (8. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich mitbkommen habe, langt es auch einen Char auf 10 zu spielen :/ Aber DK geht ja auch fix.


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juni 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Soweit ich mitbkommen habe, langt es auch einen Char auf 10 zu spielen :/ Aber DK geht ja auch fix.



Huhu....

biste dir sicher???


Weil ich würde gerne mit meiner Schamanin mitgehen.

Muß es aber ein DK sein muß ich den von meinem Mann nehmen, weil ich auf Rexxar zwar beheimatet bin aber mein DK  ´ne Trollin ist.

Währe supi, wenn man mir weiterhelfen kann (geht auch darum welcher Account verlängert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gruß Drago


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (8. Juni 2010)

Btt jeder hier kennt ja Quelt'Thalas? (Nein nicht die Insel Quel'Danas!)
Mann kann ja von Tiriisfal ausenrum schwimmen und dann ist man am Rand er Zone. 
Es gibt aber auch einen einfachen Weg IN! die Zone zu kommen. Leider ist es einfach nur ein leeres
Gebiet ohne sehr viel Liebe :-(
Wenn jemand wissen will wie soll er es hier reinschreiben dann mach ich ne Anleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es geht ohne Spezialsachen und vorallem gibts kein Bann! Jedenfalls isses mir noch nicht passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War da schon zichmal xD

Ps: Die buffed ; ) Smilies schaun doof aus^^


----------



## Totebone (8. Juni 2010)

Das einfachste irgendwas zu erkunden is nen Schmamie mt Fernsicht zu haben <3


----------



## Sarjin (8. Juni 2010)

Damit hab ich mir mal Old Ironforge angesehen einfach aus langeweile ^^.


----------



## Borgok (9. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Das einfachste irgendwas zu erkunden is nen Schmamie mt Fernsicht zu haben <3



Hunter mit Adlerauge geht auch.


----------



## Nomisno (9. Juni 2010)

PAssiv exploren is langweilig :/

@ Schattenstoff: Ist das nicht dasselbe wir unter Strat, nur das diese fläche mehr als nur Strat ausfüllt? Wenn ja, hast Recht, einfacher geht's kaum :/

Ahja, und wieso sollten sie eine unbenutzte Fläche texturieren? Sogar die dünnsten Bergspritzen sind untexturiert, müssen sie aber mit Cata ändern ^-^Jetzt noch hingehen lohnt sich =)


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

weiß nich ob das schon gepostet wurde.

aber hierhin kommt man wenn man SÜDLICH von silithus mitm dk am rand entlang übers wasser läuft...

[attachment=10551:WoWScrnShot_060910_170520.jpg]


----------



## Nomisno (9. Juni 2010)

Inzwischen wurde hier wohl jeder Exploit schon mind. einmal erwähnt^^ Spätestens auf seite 8 stehen alle Exploits von Brandolf, damit haben wir fast alle^^

Und man kann auch als Schami udn dudu einfach hin, andere klassen müssen schwimmen :/


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (9. Juni 2010)

Joa strath schwebt in quel'thalas in der luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also mich wundert, dass keiner meine Unterwassererkundungen weiter führt ;-)
Da gibt es mindestens noch ein weiteres Dorf, welches ich in meiner aktiven Zeit
nicht mehr besucht habe.

Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Dragonchen (10. Juni 2010)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also mich wundert, dass keiner meine Unterwassererkundungen weiter führt ;-)
> Da gibt es mindestens noch ein weiteres Dorf, welches ich in meiner aktiven Zeit
> ...




Moin...

*sich verneig vor dem großen Explorer-Meister*

Hallo Cheffe schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen^^

meinst du das was  "einen steinwurf" von dem Dorf vor der küste von Tanaris ist??

Wenn ja das hab ich passiv schon besucht.
Jedoch wenn du ein anderes meinst dann sag doch bitte mal den vermuteten Ort damit man sich auf die suche begeben kann.

Gruß Drago

p.s.: Wann gibt es wieder eine neue erlebte Geschichte von dir ?????????????

[attachment=10552:WoWScrnShot_102309_135842.jpg][attachment=10553:WoWScrnShot_100109_111829.jpg]


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Dragonchen,

oh nein, Tanaris ist ja nichts besonders, ausser für den WoW-Sommerurlaub mit etwas Piratenabenteuer ;-)

Wie ich sehe hast du das 2. Unterwasserdorf schon entdeckt.

Aber ich habe da noch von anderen Möglichkeiten gelesen, jedoch sind die Hinweise dazu leider nicht mehr
im Internet zu finden.

Eine Besonderheit sollte, so weit ich noch weiss weit vor Aszhara liegen, die anderen sind mir leider entfallen.


Echt, ich soll wirklich nochmals in alte Zeiten zurückkehren und eine weitere Geschichte mitbringen....?

Dazu müsste ich erst mal die unzähligen Screens ansehen um mich wieder zu erinnern, aber das Kaminerlebnis
oder das mit dem hohlen Baumstamm im Teufelswald ist nicht zu toppen, wie auch die Erlebnisse meine
Level1 PvP-Gnome ;-)

Gruß

Brandolf a.d.


----------



## Pille85 (10. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich habe mal vor langer Zeit ein Video gesehen wie ein paar Leute es geschafft haben, in der Tiefenbahn ( SW - IF ), hinter die Glaswand zu kommen ... Da wo "Nessy" die Schatztruhe beschütz.

Es ist wirklich schon eine weile her als ich es gesehen habe und nun frag ich mich, ob dies noch möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand eine Antwort darauf?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## LordBowser (10. Juni 2010)

Pille85 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe mal vor langer Zeit ein Video gesehen wie ein paar Leute es geschafft haben, in der Tiefenbahn ( SW - IF ), hinter die Glaswand zu kommen ... Da wo "Nessy" die Schatztruhe beschütz.
> 
> ...



joa geht noch


----------



## Pille85 (10. Juni 2010)

Echt, dass is nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand ein Video bzw. eine kleine Anleitung dazu?

LG


----------



## Scharyth (10. Juni 2010)

@ Drago
   Schreib doch einfach mal Marulu ingame an, oder sind die beiden Accounts ausgelaufen?

 Ansonsten kommts halt drauf an welches lvl der Schami is ^^


----------



## Nomisno (10. Juni 2010)

Brandolf, welches zweite unterwasserdorf? kenne auch nur das eine, vor tana.

Vor azshara kenne ich nur den lansstreifen am ende der welt, bin aber noch nicht getaucht, nur rübergeritten (eisige pfade ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dragonchen (10. Juni 2010)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Echt, ich soll wirklich nochmals in alte Zeiten zurückkehren und eine weitere Geschichte mitbringen....?
> 
> Dazu müsste ich erst mal die unzähligen Screens ansehen um mich wieder zu erinnern, aber das Kaminerlebnis
> oder das mit dem hohlen Baumstamm im Teufelswald ist nicht zu toppen, wie auch die Erlebnisse meine
> ...



Nabend....

Kurze und knappe Antwort : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JA !!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und welche PvP-Gnome denn ???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Drago


----------



## Dragonchen (10. Juni 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> @ Drago
> Schreib doch einfach mal Marulu ingame an, oder sind die beiden Accounts ausgelaufen?
> 
> Ansonsten kommts halt drauf an welches lvl der Schami is ^^




Nabend....

Jepp genau ins Schwarze getroffen !!!

Meine Schamanin ist auf 80 und auch mein Haupt Explorer-Char (siehe Link in der Sig.)

Ich hoffe Marulu meldet sich hier noch weil ich würd unheimlich gerne mit zur GM-Insel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Drago


----------



## Malzbier09 (10. Juni 2010)

Du meinst nicht etwa das Piratenschiff oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist am Meeresboden vor Azhara und es gibt ca 3 Geisterpiraten ist auch ziehmlich versteckt.


----------



## Dragonchen (10. Juni 2010)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht etwa das Piratenschiff oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nabend....

Wo soll das denn genau liegen würd es mir gerne mal anschauen.

Gruß Drago


----------



## Nomisno (11. Juni 2010)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht etwa das Piratenschiff oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klingt sehr interessant, würde auch gerne mehr drüber erfahren ^-^


----------



## DeathDragon (12. Juni 2010)

Moin Leute,
bin zurzeit wieder etwas an Azeroth erkunden und wollte in die Krypta von Karazhan. Jedoch komm ich da einfach nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab schon mehrere Varianten versucht und auch den Teil mit Ruhestein zerstören und freisetzen, aber es will mir einfach nicht klappen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps wie ich dahin kommen kann?

PS: Spiel nen Warri also funktioniert der Trick mit dem Schurken auch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (12. Juni 2010)

@DeathDragon...

jaaa... das kenn ich^^ hab da tausende male rumprobiert... dann hats iwann geklappt...
zum glückk hatte ich einen kleinen mage^^


----------



## Lpax (12. Juni 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> bin zurzeit wieder etwas an Azeroth erkunden und wollte in die Krypta von Karazhan. Jedoch komm ich da einfach nicht rein
> 
> 
> ...



Naja dann nimm einen schurken und einen hexer mit...dann kannste die ganze gilde reinporten...und was sonst so mit will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (13. Juni 2010)

Großer GM-Island Raid.

Was ihr braucht: 58 Dk auf Rexxar auf seiten der Allianz.(Natürlich sind auch eure Mains willkommen)

Wann: 26 Juni 19:00 Uhr.

Wie: /w einfach Jaburius bzw. Marulu

Wie viele: über 100 Leute die mit gehen.

Ich hoffe das noch ein paar von euch mit kommen.

Mich findet ihr auch unter dem Namen Beerbeard

Mfg Germane

Edit: Die ECHTE GM INSEL nich die unter Tanaris. Sry wenn was falsch verstanden wurde.

(Text wurde angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (13. Juni 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Großer GM-Island Raid.
> 
> Was ihr braucht: 58 Dk auf Rexxar.
> 
> ...



Das geht doch gar nit mehr ^^ oder meinste die da unterhalb von Tanaris?


----------



## marulu (13. Juni 2010)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Marulu meldet sich hier noch weil ich würd unheimlich gerne mit zur GM-Insel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Meldet sich* 
was giebt es den xD

Marulu

ps ich werde ein neues video hoch laden in der nächsten woche how to fly at azeroth


----------



## marulu (13. Juni 2010)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Das geht doch gar nit mehr ^^ oder meinste die da unterhalb von Tanaris?



nein er meint die echte insel mit dem /1 GM-Insel und es ist noch möglich dahin zu kommen ohne hacks oder mods


----------



## Dragonchen (13. Juni 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> *Meldet sich*
> was giebt es den xD
> 
> Marulu
> ...




Hi Marulu 

wollte doch nur wissen ob es wirklich ein DK sein muß oder ob ich auch mit meiner 80er schamanin mit gehen kann.

Gruß Drago


----------



## marulu (13. Juni 2010)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Hi Marulu
> 
> wollte doch nur wissen ob es wirklich ein DK sein muß oder ob ich auch mit meiner 80er schamanin mit gehen kann.
> 
> Gruß Drago



Kla wen du server transt oder auf rexxar zockst schreib mich ma ingame an XD


----------



## Dragonchen (13. Juni 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> Kla wen du server transt oder auf rexxar zockst schreib mich ma ingame an XD



Hallöchen.....

REXXAR ist mein Heimatserver^^


Ich melde mich so um den 20 rum bei dir 


  gruß Drago


----------



## Borgok (13. Juni 2010)

Auf youtube kursieren ja einige Videos in denen gezeigt wird wie man auf den Berg über Eisenschmiede oder zum Dun Morogh Flughafen kommt, z.B:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SYIIG5cE0ac

Ich hab mir nicht alle angschaut, aber auf keinem das ich bisher gesehen habe wird der wie ich finde einfachste Weg gezeigt.

Für diesen Weg braucht man gar nichts, keinerlei buffs, Fähigkeiten oder Tränke. Jeder kann von den Toren IF's aus in wenigen Minuten auf den Berggipfel hochlaufen, also "Exploiten" oder Walljumping kann man das wirklich nicht nennen... .


01. Hier gehts los, im Tal östlich vom Eingang zu IF:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




02. Dann läuft man weiter, vorne am Baumstamm gehts nach rechts, dann kommt man hier hin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




03. Dann kommt man dorthin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



04. ..wo man diesen kurzen Anstieg überwinden muss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist jetzt einer von nur zwei sehr kurzen steilen Stellen, bis hierher konnte man einfach ohne Hindernis hochrennen.

05. Kurz darauf war es geschafft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



06. Von dort sieht der Berg so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



07. Man läuft etwas weiter hoch, dann kommt man zur zweiten und letzten steilen Stelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



08. Schon ist sie überwunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



09. Ab hier kann man jetzt überall ohne Hindernis hinrennen, der Weg zum Dun Morogh Flughafen ist nicht weit, dies ist der Blick dorthin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man befindet sich schon auf "Flughafenhöhe" und kann auf dieser nahezu ebenen Fläche ohne Hindernis einfach hinlaufen.

10. Dies ist der Blick zum Berg, trotz des großen Höhenunterschiedes gibt es kein Hindernis mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11. Etwas weiter oben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12. Kurz vor dem Gipfel, hier läuft man nun an der Südseite an ihm vorbei und läuft auf der anderen Seite den flachen Weg hoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13. Oben angekommen und Blick herunter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hochzulaufen hat jetzt knapp drei Minuten gedauert (177 Sekunden/ 2min 57 s) (an den Screenshots könnt ihr ja die Uhrzeit ablesen), ohne irgendwelche Tränke, buffs oder ähnliches (und nein, ein Pserver war es auch nicht). Verwendet hab ich ein Nachtelfen-Reittier (Säblerkatze) (ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es mit anderen Allianzreittieren nicht so gut geht). Um die zwei steilen Stellen zu überwinden genügt es, "w" gedrückt zu halten und ein paar mal die Leertaste zu drücken (nach vorne laufen und ein paar Mal sprigen).


----------



## Dropz (13. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (13. Juni 2010)

@ Borgok: Den Weg gibts tausend mal auf U-Tube O.o


----------



## Frostwyrmer (13. Juni 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Großer GM-Island Raid.
> 
> Was ihr braucht: 58 Dk auf Rexxar.
> 
> ...



Treffpunkt?^^


----------



## Borgok (13. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> @ Borgok: Den Weg gibts tausend mal auf U-Tube O.o



Na dann zeig mir mal alle 1000 Videos von genau diesem Weg. Und wehe du findest nur 999.

Ich hab ja auch gar nicht behauptet dass es keine Videos von diesem Weg gibt, ich hab nur gesagt dass ich bisher noch keines gesehen habe (ich hab ja auch nicht richtig gesucht).

Es ist so, dass jedesmal (in den Threads die ich bisher gelesen habe) wenn was vom Dun Morogh-Flughafen oder dem Berg erwähnt wurde, eine Wegbeschreibung genannt wird oder ein Video gezeigt wird bei dem der Weg länger/Komplizierter ist als nötig, oft braucht man irgendwelche Fähigkeiten, Tränke, buffs etc.. Da schadet es ja nicht hier mal eine Wegbeschreibung zu zeigen, wobei sicher viele den Weg hier nicht kennen.


----------



## Dragonchen (14. Juni 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Treffpunkt?^^




Hallöchen....

soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe im video, soll man sich in die Gilde einladen lassen und im Planer das Datum   
eintragen schätze mal das man dann alles genauere erfährt.

Kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Gruß Drago


----------



## Schlamm (14. Juni 2010)

Ich mein ich wäre gerne dabei, aber kriegen wir dafür nicht alle einen Bann? xP 

Ich frage nur mal so^^


----------



## Dragonchen (14. Juni 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich mein ich wäre gerne dabei, aber kriegen wir dafür nicht alle einen Bann? xP
> 
> Ich frage nur mal so^^




Hallöchen.....

Ich hoffe nicht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

währe sehr blöd, aber ich glaub mal Marulu und Co waren da schon und von nem Bann haben die nix erwähnt.

Von daher......


  gruß Drago


----------



## Golfyarmani (14. Juni 2010)

ich bin auch auf Rexxar, finde ich dich auf Horden oder Alli Seite?
Ich hätte auch Interesse da mitzumachen.

Bzw. wie kommt man in die Wasserwelt in der Tiefenbahn rein?


----------



## Dragonchen (14. Juni 2010)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> ich bin auch auf Rexxar, finde ich dich auf Horden oder Alli Seite?
> Ich hätte auch Interesse da mitzumachen.
> 
> Bzw. wie kommt man in die Wasserwelt in der Tiefenbahn rein?



Huhu....

also finden tust du ihn auf Alli-Seite.

Zur Wasserwelt der Tiefenbahn schau doch mal auf YT nach.

Gruß Drago


----------



## Der Germane (14. Juni 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich mein ich wäre gerne dabei, aber kriegen wir dafür nicht alle einen Bann? xP
> 
> Ich frage nur mal so^^





Ich glaube nicht das Blizzard 100+ Leute bannt (wenn alle kommen die angemeldet sind)


Mfg Germane


----------



## Aletia (14. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre sehr gerne dabei, leider falscher Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mich würde dennoch interessieren wie man auf diese Insel kommt, ich habe es schon mit mehreren Möglichkeiten ausprobiert aber gelungen ist es mir noch garnicht. Mit Todesritter, mit Priester, Fallschirmumhang etc.....

Aber es klappt nicht


----------



## Der Germane (14. Juni 2010)

Aletia schrieb:


> Ich wäre sehr gerne dabei, leider falscher Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Marulus weg:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrMLYJUUALM

Jaburius:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5Rl0oUlQQg&feature=related

Und in wie fern falscher server ? 

Hast du schon nen Horde Dk bzw. kein Wotlk wenn nicht ein Allianz Dk is doch schnell erstellt ^^ 

Mfg Germane / Beerbeard


----------



## Frostwyrmer (14. Juni 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Blizzard 100+ Leute bannt (wenn alle kommen die angemeldet sind)
> 
> 
> Mfg Germane



Könnte schon vorkommen...
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein GM eine Ansammlung von gut 100 Leuten betrachtet und dem "GM-Cheffe" meldet. Es wäre recht unwarscheinlich, dass wir gebannt werden, jedoch möglich... Wer das Risiko eingehen will, soll es tun, mir ist es allerdings etwas zu heiss. Viel Spass tortzdem!

PS: Schickt mir ein paar Screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marulu (14. Juni 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich mein ich wäre gerne dabei, aber kriegen wir dafür nicht alle einen Bann? xP
> 
> Ich frage nur mal so^^



Neee nur der leader wen überhaubt


----------



## marulu (14. Juni 2010)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> ich bin auch auf Rexxar, finde ich dich auf Horden oder Alli Seite?
> Ich hätte auch Interesse da mitzumachen.
> 
> Bzw. wie kommt man in die Wasserwelt in der Tiefenbahn rein?



Ich spiele auf der allianz und bin gnom... tiefenbahn kommse über 2 nitro jumps und 1 mal durchwachsen


----------



## marulu (14. Juni 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Könnte schon vorkommen...
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein GM eine Ansammlung von gut 100 Leuten betrachtet und dem "GM-Cheffe" meldet. Es wäre recht unwarscheinlich, dass wir gebannt werden, jedoch möglich... Wer das Risiko eingehen will, soll es tun, mir ist es allerdings etwas zu heiss. Viel Spass tortzdem!
> 
> PS: Schickt mir ein paar Screens
> ...



nein den das hier fellt unter port auf die insel und ist dadurch anstiftung was soviel heist wie nur der cheff is bannbar


----------



## Nomisno (16. Juni 2010)

Denke, dass die GMs in dem fall ein auge zu drücken, wenn wir nen netten GM erwischen, gefällt dem das sogar ^^

Ich bin dabei =o

@ Bargok: Jetzt hast mich gepwnt :/ Hab jedenfalls ein paar vids gesehen^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (18. Juni 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> nein den das hier fellt unter port auf die insel und ist dadurch anstiftung was soviel heist wie nur der cheff is bannbar




dann gebt halt mir die Schuld; mit dem Hinweis auf dieses Thema 

- ich glaub seit Seite 9 habe ich aktiv zur Explorersucht beigetragen ;-)


----------



## Nomisno (18. Juni 2010)

Wiesò? Weil du alle deine explorten orte aufgelistet hast? xD


----------



## Feindflieger (18. Juni 2010)

Brandolf ist der Gott des Explorens , er war da wo kein Mensch vor ihm war.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Juni 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Brandolf ist der Gott des Explorens , er war da wo kein Mensch vor ihm war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



übertreib nicht - auch ich hatte Vorbilder und waren die 

*Nogg-Aholics*
und die waren ungeschlagen, jedoch blieb ich
immer auf der legalen Seite - somit konnte ich
mich in ihrem Schatten sehr gut verstecken.

oft habe ich fasziniert ihre Videos angeschaut.


----------



## Sarjin (20. Juni 2010)

Ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen oder dergleichen.. ^^
Am besten exploren lässt sich immer noch auf nem eigenen PServer. Da gibs dann keine GM's die einen bannen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und man kann sich alles in Ruhe anschauen.

BTW mal ne Frage um ganz sicher zu gehen: Die Alte scherbenwelt (also die alphamap) wurde doch mit BC-Release rausgenommen oder ?


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (20. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen oder dergleichen.. ^^
> Am besten exploren lässt sich immer noch auf nem eigenen PServer. Da gibs dann keine GM's die einen bannen könnten
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo soll da bitte der Spass am Erfolg sein?

Orte per Koordinateneingabe oder GM-Modus zu erreichen - nein Danke ;-)
Ein Grund warum ich mich nie auf einen solchen Server eingefunden hatte und ich hatte einige Einladungen.

Ich unterstelle mal - einfach so - , dass ihr Privatservernutzer keine Ahnung habt vom wahren Explorertum und wie es ist, nach Stunden
des Versuchens ein Ziel zu erreichen. Genau an dem nicht so einfach hinkommen, da liegt ja der Reiz welcher mich in meiner Spielzeit 
gefangen hat und das mehr als irgendeinen Raidboss zu schaffen - ok Hogger war die Ausnahme ;-) Und Ony mit dem 80er Jäger und der 
Hydra war auch lustig.


----------



## Nomisno (23. Juni 2010)

Erstens hat Brandolf zu 120 % Recht, zweitens bannen GMs einen *nicht* >.< Ich bin schon gut ne stunde afk auf der bonzenfläche südlich der Geisterlande gewesen, hat es irgendeinen GM gejuckt? rate. Ausgeloggt habe ich mich übrigens auch schon an sonem lustigen ort..

@ Sarjin: welche alte Scherbenwelt meinst du? Die in den DMs? Wenn ja, die ist noch da, und die ist auch nur ein "den-Programmierern-war-lw"-Objekt^^


----------



## Schlamm (23. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> [...] zweitens bannen GMs einen *nicht*


Meinst das jetzt auf die Bronzefläche bezogen oder allgemein? Weil GMs bannen schon den ein oder anderen (mich haben sie auch gebannt, hehe). 

Aber im Moment scheinen sie sehr ausgelastet zu sein...


----------



## Scharyth (26. Juni 2010)

GM's bannen in der regel eigentlich kaum, es sei denn du bist auf der GM Insel oder sowas^^

Die Alpha Scherbenwelt gibts es nicht mehr auf den offiziellen Servern, allerdings kann man sich einen Patch runterladen, den in sein WoW\Data Ordner packen, un dann kann man wieder dahin. Ich glaube Reznik hat davon auch ein Video.


----------



## Dragonchen (26. Juni 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> GM's bannen in der regel eigentlich kaum, es sei denn du bist auf der GM Insel oder sowas^^
> 
> Die Alpha Scherbenwelt gibts es nicht mehr auf den offiziellen Servern, allerdings kann man sich einen Patch runterladen, den in sein WoW\Data Ordner packen, un dann kann man wieder dahin. Ich glaube Reznik hat davon auch ein Video.



huhu....

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht fällt das doch unter das Thema Exploiten und das ist strafbar.
Da du ja mit diesem   "patch"   den spielinhalt veränders.
Was wir hier betreiben ist Exploren und das ist Orte mit den im Spiel gegebenen Möglichkeiten zu erreichen.
Also ohne drittprogramme oder sonstigen sachen die das Spiel verändern.
Sollte ich mich irren bitte korrigieren.


Gruß  Drago


----------



## Nomisno (26. Juni 2010)

Drago hat Recht, würd ich sagen.

Und ich meitne, sie bannen einen nicht für exploren. Nur für illegales^^


----------



## Battlefronter (26. Juni 2010)

Heute abend GM-Insel Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt alle ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wpDMKlkY0o


----------



## Súzzá (27. Juni 2010)

und ich war ned da -.-
jetz komm ich nie dahin :O


----------



## Mofeist (27. Juni 2010)

gibtsn vid davon würde mich schonmal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Scharyth (27. Juni 2010)

Des mit der  Alpha Scherbenwelt habe ich nur reingeschrieben, jemand weiter oben danach gefragt hat. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man dafür nicht gebannt wird^^

Und aus dem Raid wurde leider nichts.


----------



## heiduei (27. Juni 2010)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Ähm, als wahrer Explorer ist es Deine Pflicht! in jedes Loch zu springen, dich durch jeden spalt zu quetschen (blinzeln)
> und an jeder unsichtbaren Wand mindestens einmal hängen zu bleiben ! ;-)



Ich selbst bin schon lääägst reingesprungen , ich wollte nur wissen ob es noch andere gibt die sich soetwas trauen ^^

P.S. Reznik hatte mal ein vid auf seinem channel indem er zeigte wie man in den ED kommt, aber des hatt youtube wegen der Musik gesperrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (27. Juni 2010)

Aber ich hab mich als Explorer ein wenig mehr verpflichtet gefühlt, die riesige untexturierte fläche zu erforschen =o


----------



## Súzzá (29. Juni 2010)

würd jetz gern wissen wie man lebend auf die gm insel kommt ^^ ich mach mir grad nen ingi mitn dk .. denk mal das geht was brauch ich denn noch alles ? weis nur das man mit nitro und fallschirm da bei darnassus iwo runterjjumpen muss


----------



## heiduei (30. Juni 2010)

Súzzá schrieb:


> würd jetz gern wissen wie man lebend auf die gm insel kommt ^^ ich mach mir grad nen ingi mitn dk .. denk mal das geht was brauch ich denn noch alles ? weis nur das man mit nitro und fallschirm da bei darnassus iwo runterjjumpen muss



schau die notfalls ein vid auf youtube an...
Also, brauchen tust du : Rocketboots, Fallschirm, Noggenfogger und das wars soviel ich weiß :-)


----------



## Ressar (2. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich hier fast alle Seiten durch habe ..... die Flames habe ich überfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hat mich der Forscherdrang auf n wenig gepackt. Also hab ich meine kleine Schamanin rausgekrammt und hab erstmal probiert was man mit Fernsicht schonmal machen kann. Also hab ich mich mal von Eschenvale nach Hyjal durchgekuckt. Ich bin vom Eingangstor bei Winterspring bis zum Weltenbaum und der Strassensperre gekommen. Das Flugzeug auf der Bergspitze hab ich auch gefunden, genauso wie den berühmten grünen Rauch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gesagt alles erstmal passiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beeindruckend wieviel Energie die Entwickler in Gebiete stecken die eigentlich keiner sehen "kann".

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das an manchen Stellen die Fernsicht immer wieder abbricht. Und zwar immer an den gleichen Stellen. Weiß da wer vlt. wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab schon probiert mit /cast !Fernsicht zu arbeiten .... klappt allerdings genausowenig.


----------



## Nomisno (2. Juli 2010)

Meistens bricht das wohl ab ner bestimmten Entfernung ab. Meinem Jäger hatte es geholfen, nur ganz kleine schritte zu machen, als er HELP gesuch hat^^


----------



## Squib.94 (4. Juli 2010)

Vieles davon sollte ab cata wohl verschwinden...
Aber den if landeplatz find ich beispielsweise nicht besoders spektakulär...


----------



## Nomisno (5. Juli 2010)

IF Airport ist mit das interessanteste Oo Wobei mir nen neuen Diskussionspunkt einfiele...was sind eure lieblingsorte?^^ Wage mich vll mal an ne Top 10 von mir ^-^


----------



## Scharyth (15. Juli 2010)

Solangsam ist der Thread tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunglor (16. Juli 2010)

Naja, soviel gibt es auch nicht mehr zum erforschen.


----------



## bloodstained (16. Juli 2010)

Dafür gibts mit Cata wieder jede Menge zu erforschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenig machen sich aber die Mühe die Scherbenwelt bis aufs letzte tüpfelchen zu erforschen oder hab ich was verpasst?
Desweiteren gibts glaube auch in der einen oder anderen Instanz interessante Dinge auf die man beim ersten Blick garnich kommt.


----------



## Seridan (17. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage zu einem wotlk Gebiet. Es geht um die Drachenöde um genau zu sein um die Straße die hindurchführt. Wo hat diese straße früher hingeführt? Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## wowoo (17. Juli 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage zu einem wotlk Gebiet. Es geht um die Drachenöde um genau zu sein um die Straße die hindurchführt. Wo hat diese straße früher hingeführt? Danke für eure Antworten



Es geht hier eigentlich um die alte Welt:laugh:

Welche Straße meinst du ? Und wieso führt die jetzt wo anderes hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (17. Juli 2010)

Der Pfad der Titanen? Der war schon seit Nordend existiert gleich.

Die Outlands ... Klar sind einige Details versteckt, die gibt's immer und überall.

Aber stimmt schon, alles diskutierenswerte ist schon diskutiert worden, drum ist der Fred hier fast tot.

Aber ich rezze ihn indem ich mal das Stichwort "Programmers Island" in die Luft werfe! Wer es als erster fängt kriegt nen Schoggikeks und nen feuchten Händedruck ^-^ Nein, ohne Scherz mal... Weiß jmd was darüber, kann man noch hin, konnte man je legal hin? Ist die Insel in einer eigenen Instanz oder wie GM Isle nur weit weg von der eigentlichen spielwelt?

Mit Cata fallen ca 80 % der exploits aus, und ein paar wenige kommen hinzu..Super..instanzierter Hyjal von den Firelands aus. So paar Sachen, vll in Vash'jir noch was...Wird aber sehr wenig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Top 10 Exploits sind echt auch ne gute idee, um den fred wieder etwas zu beleben...meine top 3 weiß ich schon =O


----------



## Sarjin (18. Juli 2010)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle mal - einfach so - , dass ihr Privatservernutzer keine Ahnung habt vom wahren Explorertum und wie es ist, nach Stunden
> des Versuchens ein Ziel zu erreichen.



Eine Behauptung die ich so nicht stehen lassen kann ^^. Ich kenne beide Seiten und kann dir sagen das es stellen und vor allem Perspektiven gibt die du mit deinem rungehüpfe nie sehen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Nomisno schrieb:


> @ Sarjin: welche alte Scherbenwelt meinst du? Die in den DMs? Wenn ja, die ist noch da, und die ist auch nur ein "den-Programmierern-war-lw"-Objekt^^



Wie weiter unten beschrieben meinte ich die Alphamap von der Scherbenwelt. Man hat mir meine Frage allerdings schon beantwortet ^^.


P.S. : @ heiduei Das ist nich witzig ich war zu erst da xP! Dofa nachmacha!


----------



## Jemorail (19. Juli 2010)

Naja, langsam wurde hier echt alles diskutiert, btw. mein Lieblingsort ist noch immer das Trolldorf, dicht gefolgt von ahn qirai (da nicht-instanzierte), da hat man zumindest seine Ruhe ;D
auch der "Help"-Berg ist nice ;D


----------



## Selidia (19. Juli 2010)

mich würde es ja mal interessieren wie viele leute ihre accounts verlieren würden, wenn blizzard mal hier reinguckt


----------



## MoonFrost (19. Juli 2010)

Jemorail schrieb:


> Naja, langsam wurde hier echt alles diskutiert, btw. mein Lieblingsort ist noch immer das Trolldorf, dicht gefolgt von ahn qirai (da nicht-instanzierte), da hat man zumindest seine Ruhe ;D
> auch der "Help"-Berg ist nice ;D



Das trolldorf wird ja leider ein alliquestgebiet, wo die unsere Armen kleinen Trolle wegbomben...



Selidia schrieb:


> mich würde es ja mal interessieren wie viele leute ihre accounts verlieren würden, wenn blizzard mal hier reinguckt



Niemand würde sein acc verlieren, weils blizz im endeffekt 0 interessiert, wenn du keine 3rdprogramme oder bugs benutzt.


----------



## Jemorail (19. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Das trolldorf wird ja leider ein alliquestgebiet, wo die unsere Armen kleinen Trolle wegbomben...
> 
> 
> 
> Niemand würde sein acc verlieren, weils blizz im endeffekt 0 interessiert, wenn du keine 3rdprogramme oder bugs benutzt.




Echt jetzt? Oh noez, meine armen Trolle -.-


----------



## MoonFrost (19. Juli 2010)

Jemorail schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Oh noez, meine armen Trolle -.-




jup hab ich in einem der buffedvids gesehen.


----------



## Nomisno (19. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> mich würde es ja mal interessieren wie viele leute ihre accounts verlieren würden, wenn blizzard mal hier reinguckt




Wenn man mal zählt, wie oft hier erwähnt wurde, das exploren nicht illegal oder von Blizz verboten ist, kommt man locker auf eine Zahl über 50 - und ich will kein 51stes mal darüber reden >.<

Das Trolldorf als Druidentrolldorf wär so interessant gewesen. Die nähe zur Mondlichtung und die angefangene höhle in richtung lichtung...mysteriös.

Meine top 10 momentan:

10.: Trolldorf
9.: If Airport
8.: Die Zwergenfarm im südlichen Sumpfland
7.: Old IF - Der Klassiker tief unter der eisernen Stadt im Berg^^
6.: Newmans Landing - Die kleine Hütte, ebenfalls ein Klassiker. Muss man gesehen haben^^
5.: Old Stratholme bzw. das was darunter ist. 
4.: Die größte untexturierte Fläche ... ein gigantischer Ort der Leere. (Sie befindet sich außerhalb der Geisterlande, die Größe dicht gefolgt von dem Ort östlich von Loch Modan)
3.: Hyjal - Der absolute Klassiker ^-^
2.: Old Ahn'Qiraj - AQ in seiner schönsten Form.
1.: Die Gruft hinter Kara. definitiv der beste, wenn auch gruseligste Ort in ganz Azeroth.

Die reihenfolge stimtm wahrsch nur bei den ersten 4, aber es ist verdammt schwer von all den Orten eine Top Liste zu erstellen..Den Platz 10 kann man auch rausnehmen, aber mir gefällts da drin xD

Lg, Nomi


----------



## MagicMastr (19. Juli 2010)

eine zusammenfassung, des ganzen wäre schon irgendwie cool =/


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> eine zusammenfassung, des ganzen wäre schon irgendwie cool =/



mal den fred durchgucken auch =/


----------



## MagicMastr (19. Juli 2010)

ja klar ich les mir 175 seiten geflame durch, für 20 konstrucktive beiträge ...


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> ja klar ich les mir 175 seiten geflame durch, für 20 konstrucktive beiträge ...



was man in den meisten foren in kauf nehmen muss..,
soll aber auch sachen wie google geben, man weiß es nich man munkelt


----------



## Nomisno (19. Juli 2010)

Alle Orte zusammengefasst? Ok.

Ich hab ne Liste meienr Exploits kopiert und noch den einen oder anderen dazugeschrieben^^

Wenn noch wem was einfällt, einfach erwähnen, ich schreibs dann dazu.



-Newmans Landing

-Unter OG

-Auf dem Canyon von OG

-Old Quel'Thalas + Ende der Welt dort

-unter SM

-über SM

-Ende der Welt im Norden von Azshara + Landbalken dort

-Gebiet östlich von Seradine im Hinterland

-Gebiet ganz im Westen von Tirisfal + höchster Berg dort

-Lordaeron (leere Fläche) bzw. über UC

-Von dort auf den dritten Ring von UC

-IF Airport

-Old IF

-In Dun Morogh der höchste Berg (Berggipfelfahne)

-Zeltplätze über IF

-Weg in eine winzige Höhle und Trollmobs in IF

-Zw. Dun Morogh und Sumpfland Gebirge, dort leere Flächen, See und Level 7 Bären Oo

-Beim See im südwestlichen Gebirge des Sumpflands

-Zwergenfarm im Gebirge vom Sumpfland

-Von dort durch eine höhle ins nichts &#8211; Meine Leiche hab ich vor IF wieder gefunden Oo (ja, ich bin gesprungen)

-Das gesamte Gebirge von Sumpfland

-Südöstliches Steinkrallengebirge in den Bergen, riesige leere Fläche

-Brachland Denkmal

-Instanziertes Brachland, TN, Feralas (das ist alles eins^^)

-unter dem Kral

-uninstanzierter Kral, und darunter

-Mulgore, oben beim Teufelsfelsen und in der dort befindlichen leeren Höhle

-Großteil des Gebirges zw. Brachland und Mulgore

-Meeresseite von Silithus: Taurendorf mit Windrad und leere Höhle

-uninstanzierte BSF

-Außerhalb der HdZ1 (es gibt 4 Wege, 3 mit slowfall)

-Bei den HdZ2 fast ganz oben

-auf den Mauern der Burg Nethergarde

-Insel Alcaz (was ja eig. kein exploit ist)

-Riesige leere Fläche östlich von Sumpfland und Loch Modan, von dort auf dem Damm im Sumpfland

-unter karazhan

-Intsanziertes Karazhan: Erster Raum

-Instanziertes Kara: Hinter der Türe in dem engen mikroraum^^

-Instanziertes Kara: Der Turm

-Die 2 Inseln südlich von Tanaris, von dort ans südlichste Ende der Welt, das einzige Ende der Welt, dass dem Ende der Map entspricht

-Nahe von ZG: Ogerhöhle und ein mit Fackeln beleuchteter Weg („Belgal Tiger Cave")

-Nahe von ZG: Ein Ingi-Sachen-Verkäufer

-Uninstanziertes ZG

-zw. STV und Verwüstete Lande, riesige untexturierte Fläche mit einem großen Stachel somewhere arroung nothing

-Uldum: Auf dem Tor obendrauf, bei den hoch gelegenen schwarzen löchern (unsichtbare Wand) und hinter dem Tor, da ist eine schwarze Fläche, wo man ein wenig hin- und herhüpfen kann

-Gesamtes Südgebirge von Tanaris (das ist eig. nur eine Fläche, bis auf den Westen)

-Östliche Seaside der Östl. Königreiche, Besonderheit: Eine Zwergenfarm östlich der Berge vom Arathihochland

-In einem Hof des Klosters, das Kloster selbst schwebt dort, evntl. Kann ein gnom  durch das kleine „Loch" und dort dann unter Tirisfal

-Hinter dem Greymane Wall ~> Gilneas

-Azshara Krater

-instanzierter Silberwald

-Unter SW

-Riesiges Leeres Gebiet nördlich von SW

-Nördlich von Winterspring / östlich von der Mondlichtung

-uninstanziertes naxx

-uninstanziertes Ulduar

-Fliegen in den gefrorenen Hallen

-uninstanzierte Burg

-Ruinen neben Desolace

-unter Düsterbruch

-Einmal mit levitate unter den zwillingskolossen durchgeflogen

-außerhalb von Acherus

-auf der Spitze von Acherus

-uninstanziertes Strat

-unter strat

-im hordeteil von dala, im brunnen, innendrin

-uninstanziertes ZA, bzw dahinter &#8211; ZA gibt's nicht

-unter ZA

-auf der extrem riesigen leeren fläche um die geisterlande herum (osten und süden), welche bis in den nördlichen teil beider pestländer, stratholme inklusive reicht &#8211; zT ist dort auch wasser. Am ende der welt dort erscheint kein blauer, sondern ein weiß-pink-orangener schimmer^^ unter wasser ist er doch blau Oo das wasser ist unglaublich tief &#8211; ich hab außerdem den sprung ins nichts gewagt, leiche war im arathi (Oo) und geist im brachland

-über der maraudon

-in der Orgrims Hammer, innendrin &#8211; und dort eingesperrt xD

-uninstanzierter hügel

-im gebirge südöstlich in den düstermarschen &#8211; leere fläche^^

-HYJAL

-zw silithus und dem krater &#8211; noch ne leere fläche^^

-Dorf der tanzenden Trolle

-HELP-Berg

-Unter dem DM die Outlands-Verarsche

-Unter den Outlands

-GM Island und GM Kammer

-Programmers Island bzw Designer Island

-Emerald Dream

-Über der Thoriumspitze beim abgestürzten Flugzeug, dem Zelt udn den Kränen

-Auf dem Gebirge zw Ödland und Loch Modan


EDIT: Auf seite 8 oder so hat Brandolf noch seine Exploits aufgelistet^^


----------



## Súzzá (21. Juli 2010)

würde es dir was ausmachen mir einige orte zu zeigen ? ^^ zB die gruft da von karazhan würd ich gern sehen komm da iwie ned rein und n paar andere gebiete die ich noch nicht kenn bevor cata kommt


----------



## Fenrieyr (21. Juli 2010)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> ich steh ja auf sowas ^^ danke, aber goblins als fraktion ; / die sin doch neutral? oder vileicht kann man sich ab lvl XX für Horde/alli endscheiden... naja häslicher als gnome sind die auch nicht... also warum net >_<




stimm ich nur zu gnome ftw ;D
ja sehr cool gemachter threat und viele ereignisse hab ich auch schon so beim lvln entdeckt


----------



## Nomisno (21. Juli 2010)

@ Suzza: Kann mich machen, dazu müsstest du allerdings auf Area 52 spielen^^

Gruft gibts nen Trick...Schau dir in Vids exakt die Position an, auf welcher Kachel steht der, geh ganz an die wand. Dann musst ganz ranzoomen und einen kleinen Texturfehler suchen, wo man ein Loch zwischen Erde und Stein sieht (man sieht, wie die Platten, die zum eingang der gruft dazugehören, noch weitergehen, wenn man genau hinschaut). Dieses Löchlein visierst du an, sodass es in der mitte des bildschirms zu sehen ist. RS auf CD haben, autounstuck, und dann nurnoch runterhüpfen ^-^


----------



## Súzzá (22. Juli 2010)

jo gruft war mir am wichtigsten weil ich da schon bilder drüber hatte und an der mauer stand ich auch oft aber das mit dem texturfehler wusst ich noch nicht das muss ich gleich mal anschaun ^^
hast du vill ein video davon ? weil mein inet geht mit guthaben und wenn ich da 100 videos durchguck is das schnell leer


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

Ach das geschlossene Tor in Sw, ich habs reingeschafft. Sieht aus wie das Verlies und ist leer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (22. Juli 2010)

hab kein video, sry^^

In das Tor schaff ichs von unter sw aus immernoch nicht^^


----------



## Súzzá (22. Juli 2010)

war in der gruft genau mit dem texturfehler da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetz will ich nur mehr das outlands da wo man von dm aus hinkommt weist du wie das geht ? ich hab gehört über das grosse tor da beim schiff aber da brauch ich levi und kein priester will mit mir mit -.-


----------



## Healguard (22. Juli 2010)

Súzzá schrieb:


> war in der gruft genau mit dem texturfehler da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf welchem Server biste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Súzzá (23. Juli 2010)

bin auf eredar


----------



## Nomisno (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn du dringend willst, kannst dir auf Area 52 einen Twink machen, Hordeseite, dann kann ich dich mit meinem Priester hinführen. war selber noch nie dort, hatte bisher noch nie Lust, rüberzureiten^^


----------



## heiduei (23. Juli 2010)

weiß irgenjemand sicher wofür das outland in dm eig. da is ? ich meine, denen wird bestimmt nicht langweilig gewesen sein, denn wenn die leute einer abteilung mit ihrer arbeit fertig sind, fangen sie schonmal mit der nächsten erweiterung an ... soviel ich weiß hat man während der entwicklung von bc schon mit cata angeafngen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (23. Juli 2010)

Ja nix gegen gnome, gnome sind süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Ja nix gegen gnome, gnome sind süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja Gnome kann man so gut in seine Steinschleuder packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2010)

Die Outlands unter den DM...hm. entweder erste Versuche ~> Datenschrott (s. Newmans Landing, das haben sie auch an a*** der welt verfrachtet)
Oder eben die Idee, die gesamten Outlands unter die DMs zu machen höhö =O

Ne, tippe auf "Datenschrott", wenn man das hier so sagen kann^^

EDIT: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man in den DM garnicht hoch kann als Priester. Man muss autounstuck bzw Blink benutzen.


----------



## Elda (28. Juli 2010)

Kann mir wer erklären wie man auf If kommt? Schaffs irgendwie nicht mehr : /
Oder Old Ironforge.


----------



## Shaila (29. Juli 2010)

Hey, habe eben folgendes entdeckt. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, sind das auf dem Bild 3 Taurenbabys, die irgendwo in der Gegend rumliegen, in der Nähe liegen Totenköpfe. Oder sind das keine Taurenbabys ? Sorry falls schon mal da gewesen.


http://img15.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot072910003515.jpg/

http://img821.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot072910003520.jpg/

http://img529.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot072910003531.jpg/

http://img704.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot072910003535.jpg/

http://img153.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot072910003541.jpg/


----------



## Feindflieger (29. Juli 2010)

Das sind Taurenfriedhöfe, wie du sie ingame mehrmals findest^^


----------



## Shaila (29. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Das sind Taurenfriedhöfe, wie du sie ingame mehrmals findest^^



Taurenfriedhöfe ?


----------



## Plüh (29. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hey, habe eben folgendes entdeckt. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, sind das auf dem Bild 3 Taurenbabys, die irgendwo in der Gegend rumliegen, in der Nähe liegen Totenköpfe. Oder sind das keine Taurenbabys ? Sorry falls schon mal da gewesen.



Wenn das in Nagrand ist, ist das sicher auf der Zwielichthöhe auf der östlichen Seite des Tunnels. Angeblich ist die Trollin(?) da eine Kannibalin. Aber Meneleus hat schon recht, so ähnlich sehen auch die Friedhöfe z.B. im Brachland aus.

MfG AbbadØn


----------



## Borgok (29. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hey, habe eben folgendes entdeckt. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, sind das auf dem Bild 3 Taurenbabys, die irgendwo in der Gegend rumliegen, in der Nähe liegen Totenköpfe. Oder sind das keine Taurenbabys ? Sorry falls schon mal da gewesen.





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Taurenfriedhöfe ?



Solche Friedhöfe findet man x-mal in der alten Welt (Mulgore, Brachland, Tausend Nadeln... und überall wo es sonst noch Tauren gibt). Das sind meistens einfach normale Friedhöfe, die Orte wo die Geistheiler sind... . Dies ist eben die Bestattungsmethode der Tauren in WoW^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgok (29. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Kann mir wer erklären wie man auf If kommt? Schaffs irgendwie nicht mehr : /



Auf Seite 172 in diesem Thread hier hab ich extra eine bebilderte Anleitung gepostet, wie man einfach auf den Berg über IF kommt.

Der Weg ist super einfach, man braucht keinerlei Hilfsmittel, ich bin mit meinem Säblermount in weniger als drei Minuten da oben... .


----------



## Deis (29. Juli 2010)

Der hoechste Berg in Dun Morogh, geographisch direkt uber dem Thronsaal:

[attachment=10879:1.jpg]

[attachment=10880:2.jpg]

[attachment=10881:3.jpg]

Da oben muss sogar eine arme Sau arbeiten *g*

[attachment=10882:4.jpg]

Wobei der Fallschaden dort oben echt schon extremst ist. Eine kleine Schneewehe runter, zack nur noch 25% Life.


----------



## Borgok (29. Juli 2010)

Der Berg dort über IF ist übrigens vom Meeresspiegel gemessen 896,47 Längeneinheiten (LE) hoch, ein klein wenig niedriger als der Blackrock (896,78 LE),
deutlich niedriger als die höchsten Berge in Winterquell (1152,01 LE) und Teldrassil (1561,23 LE),
und weniger als halb so hoch wie Hyjal (1971,17 LE) und der Tempel der Stürme (1990,36 LE).


----------



## Nomisno (29. Juli 2010)

Das Gebirge über IF wurde in dem fred hier geschätztze 30 Male gepostet. Meint ihr nicht, das inzw. jedes Detail ausgelutscht ist?

Gibt es eig in Cata noch die gruft hinter Kara oder wird die verschüttet? =8


----------



## heiduei (29. Juli 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Das Gebirge über IF wurde in dem fred hier geschätztze 30 Male gepostet. Meint ihr nicht, das inzw. jedes Detail ausgelutscht ist?
> 
> Gibt es eig in Cata noch die gruft hinter Kara oder wird die verschüttet? =8



wir werden sehen, weil ich glaube, das weiß keiner so genau ^^


----------



## Deis (29. Juli 2010)

Ja aber ganz ehrlich, der Thread ist mittlerweile ueber 170 Seiten lang. Ich setze mich doch net hin und schaue erstmal 4 Stunden klein auf klein ob evtl. schon eine Version meines Posts vorhanden ist, dazu habe ich weder Zeit noch Lust. Das ist doch fernab jeglicher Realitaet.
Leute die es schon kennen haben keinen Nutzen daraus, aber auch keinen Schaden und Leute die es noch nicht kennen, weil sie vllt. ebenfalls nicht den ganzen Thread kennen denken sich "oh, da war ich noch nicht" ... oder was auch immer so durch ihren verwirrten Koepfe schwirrt.

Also doch kein Grund hier gleich wieder den Mahnfinger zu heben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (30. Juli 2010)

Dann zieh ich jenen Finger zurück und stimme dir nickend zu *gg*

Aber im Grunde gibt es nix mehr zu bereden, da hier schon jegliche Exploits und Geheimnisse der alten und neuen Welten gepostet und ausführlich besprochen wurden =6


----------



## Súzzá (3. August 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage zu einem wotlk Gebiet. Es geht um die Drachenöde um genau zu sein um die Straße die hindurchführt. Wo hat diese straße früher hingeführt? Danke für eure Antworten



ich vermute nach ulduar da leben ja die titanen ? und wenn du dem verlauf der strasse folgst wirst du auch strassenstücke sehn die richtung ulduar hinführn


----------



## Achanjiati (3. August 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Solche Friedhöfe findet man x-mal in der alten Welt (Mulgore, Brachland, Tausend Nadeln... und überall wo es sonst noch Tauren gibt). Das sind meistens einfach normale Friedhöfe, die Orte wo die Geistheiler sind... . Dies ist eben die Bestattungsmethode der Tauren in WoW^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, stop, das sind aber zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das eine sind in Leinen eingehüllte, für eine zeremonielle Bestattung aufgebahrte erwachsene Tote, das andere sind kleine Kinde die in Tücher eingewickelt wurden. Die kleinen Tauren in Nagrand haben mit den Friedhöfen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Nahemis (3. August 2010)

Taurenfriedhof... sieht eher aus wie ein klasse BBQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgok (3. August 2010)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Naja, stop, das sind aber zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das eine sind in Leinen eingehüllte, für eine zeremonielle Bestattung aufgebahrte erwachsene Tote, das andere sind kleine Kinde die in Tücher eingewickelt wurden. Die kleinen Tauren in Nagrand haben mit den Friedhöfen nichts zu tun.



?
Wer spricht hier von Nagrand?
Schau doch mal die Bilder von Meneleus01 an, die auf der voreherigen Seite gepostet wurden. Er steht nicht in Nagrand, sondern vermutlich im Ödland an einem Friedhof, wo genau solche Tauren aufgebahrt liegen, und fragt sich dabei, was das soll und ob das Taurenbabys sein sollen... .


----------



## Fipsin (4. August 2010)

Im Buch Sturm der Dunkelheit findet Gul'dan 
eine Art Gefängis von Seargas das von keinem
Lebewesens Azeroth geöffnet werden kann
(Aegwynn sei dank) und Öffnet es. Angeblich 
auf einer Insel, weiß da wer mehr...

P.s. wie er es aufbekommt müsst 
 	ihr erraten der wos erratet
 	bekommt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte nix zu der öffnung sagen wenn ihrs wisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (4. August 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Im Buch Sturm der Dunkelheit findet Gul'dan
> eine Art Gefängis von Seargas das von keinem
> Lebewesens Azeroth geöffnet werden kann
> (Aegwynn sei dank) und Öffnet es. Angeblich
> auf einer Insel, weiß da wer mehr...



Insel versinkt im Meer -> Guldan will Zeug aus dem Grab mopsen -> Guldan lässt die Insel wieder aufsteigen , macht Tür auf -> Haufen Dämonen erscheinen *freu* *metzel* Guldan tot *abschlacht* seine Diener tot -> nix passiert -> Illidan kommt -> *klatsch, römms* untote auf der Insel u dämonen tot -> Illi klaut was aus dem Grab -> Maiev u ihre Leute erscheinen *massakrier* -> Illi lässt die Insel wieder versinken, alle bis auf Maiev sterben *ertrink* -> das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (4. August 2010)

Und was hat das jetzt mit Explorern zu tun? Die versunkene Insel entdecken? *gg* Wenns ginge, ich wäre sofort dabei =/


----------



## Súzzá (5. August 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Die Outlands unter den DM...hm. entweder erste Versuche ~> Datenschrott (s. Newmans Landing, das haben sie auch an a*** der welt verfrachtet)
> Oder eben die Idee, die gesamten Outlands unter die DMs zu machen höhö =O
> 
> Ne, tippe auf "Datenschrott", wenn man das hier so sagen kann^^
> ...



sag mir wo pls .. hab mit nem freund durch levi versucht raufzukommen aber denke iwie schwer schaffbar .. und durch das ausgangsportal blinken oder unstuck geht aucht nicht :/


----------



## Súzzá (5. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Taurenfriedhof... sieht eher aus wie ein klasse BBQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frag ich mich auch so xD zartes beefsteak im schlafrock und liegt schon auf dem grill D:
dass andere war mal trolleintopf


----------



## Nomisno (5. August 2010)

Ok... geht doch mit levi, autounstuck brauchst du trotzdem. Links am riesigen Wall ...da sind iwo oben fackeln. bei diesen fackeln geht da, wo der kleine grat endet, noch ein frad weiter - hitner dem fels. da musst du dich durchporten. der rest ist ins wasser levitieren, schnell links zum land udn reiten..sobald du glitzer siehst, dort ist die zone..sehr schön dort. wenn du dich btw durch den abgrund stürzst, floegst du am ende der welt vorbei und landest (wie immer) im brachland. Bei den allis vll wo anders, ka^^


----------



## Fipsin (5. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> wir werden sehen, weil ich glaube, das weiß keiner so genau ^^



War gestern in der Gruft, und die is immer noch net Fertig (Die türen heißen immer noch Door
_544 usw)


----------



## Nomisno (5. August 2010)

DooDad_OpenDoor_02? ^^

Das heißt noch lange nicht, das sie unfertig ist. guck dir die doch mal an, das ist nen riesen ding Oo (Die Schilder in Old Strat heißen btw auch RuinedSign_03 und so^^)


----------



## Súzzá (5. August 2010)

ich hab grade beim hochgezogen werden bemerkt wenn man zu viele instanzen betreten hat das man nicht mehr in die ini reinkommt aber wenn man nach dem ladebalken weitergeht kommt man hinter das ini portal .. habs nur beim kloster ausprobiert aber da warn überall mauern die den weg versperrt haben .. gibts vill inis die keine solche mauern haben wo man mit dem "debuff" dann in eine nicht instanzierte version dieser ini kommt ?


----------



## Topperharly (5. August 2010)

Súzzá schrieb:


> ich hab grade beim hochgezogen werden bemerkt wenn man zu viele instanzen betreten hat das man nicht mehr in die ini reinkommt aber wenn man nach dem ladebalken weitergeht kommt man hinter das ini portal .. habs nur beim kloster ausprobiert aber da warn überall mauern die den weg versperrt haben .. gibts vill inis die keine solche mauern haben wo man mit dem "debuff" dann in eine nicht instanzierte version dieser ini kommt ?



ging mal mit zg und zf wurde aber gefixt. dort konnte man die ini verlassen ohne durchs portal zu gehen, war aber eben nur kleiner bereich, abgesehn davon konnte man mal nach zg rein ohne durchs portal zu müssen, hieß irgendwie old zg und war leer, sah aber anders aus.


----------



## Nomisno (5. August 2010)

Old ZG geht immernoch. dürfte zig videos dazu geben^^ Und aus ZF raus wurde gefixt, ja. Wobei man rein kann. Aber wiederrum nur mit levitate^^ Wobei man wiederrum nicht mehr rauskommt, weil eine monster unsichtbare wand den weg versperrt^^

Und Old ZG sieht kaum anders aus als ZG selbst^^

ansonsten denke ich klappt es vll in Mara ... Man kann btw auch einfach als Geist hinter, wenn es keien wand gibt. Dann steht da "Euer Leichnam befindet sich nciht in dieser Instanz" aber man ist hinter dem Tor und kann als geist erkudnen gehen^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> War gestern in der Gruft, und die is immer noch net Fertig (Die türen heißen immer noch Door
> _544 usw)




Als ob Blizzard, die jetzt fertig stellen würde -.-'
Wenn überhaupt werden die überarbeitungen mit cc eingefügt.

Wobei ich mich frage, was man da unten groß an einer instanz oder level gebiet einbauen will. Jetzt rein loretechnisch, sinds' halt einfach nur ein haufen toter


----------



## Súzzá (5. August 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ok... geht doch mit levi, autounstuck brauchst du trotzdem. Links am riesigen Wall ...da sind iwo oben fackeln. bei diesen fackeln geht da, wo der kleine grat endet, noch ein frad weiter - hitner dem fels. da musst du dich durchporten. der rest ist ins wasser levitieren, schnell links zum land udn reiten..sobald du glitzer siehst, dort ist die zone..sehr schön dort. wenn du dich btw durch den abgrund stürzst, floegst du am ende der welt vorbei und landest (wie immer) im brachland. Bei den allis vll wo anders, ka^^



hast du vill nen priester und hast zeit mir das zu zeigen ? ^^ dann mach ich mir nen dk auf dem server


----------



## Nomisno (7. August 2010)

Klar hab ich nen Priester, was meinst wieso "Hyjal" oder "Über Maraudon" auf meiner Liste stehen *gg* Lust zu exploren, habe ich (fast) immer, zeit kommt halt drauf an^^ Klar, kann ich dir mal zeigen. Nen Kumpel zieht sich zz auch nen priester hoch...Fang schonmal mit den DK Startquests an^^ Server: Area 52; Fraktion: Horde

Schreib mich einfach ingame an...wenn ich nicht gerade in einer ini bin, kannst mich ja mal anschreiben (ja, ich heiße ingame auch Nomisno. Mein Priester heißt Adiutra)


----------



## Súzzá (8. August 2010)

frage zu old an qiraij bin seit ein paar tagen mit meinem priest am berge klettern weil der erst 34 is und wollte da halt direkt über die berge nach an qiraij aber da is die gesamte vordere seite mit unsichichtbaren wänden versperrt .. soll ich da am besten von osten kommen oder is das iwie komplett gesperrt das gebiet ?


----------



## Nomisno (8. August 2010)

Da musst nix klettern, ein Slowfall genügt vollkommen. EDIT: Doch, du musst klettern, aber ohne levi ^^

Du startest an der seaside von Tana, iwo dort im Südwesten kann man sehr einfach hochreiten. Der weitere Weg führt dich über die untexturierte Fläche südlich des Un'Goro Krater (Es gibt rechts einen Abgrund, bloß nicht springen, da kommst nicht mehr weg^^) und weiter bis nach Sili. Dort wird es schwierig, da du dich an den richtigen felsen halten musst und ein falscher Sprung kann bedeuten, das du verloren bist und damit neu anfangen musst^^ Du musst dich glaub ich relativ weit links und so hoch wie möglich in den Bergen halten. Irgendwann kannst du mit levi dann einfach rüberfliegen...Zu sehen wirst du auffälige Silithidenbauten bekommen...Nicht zu übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber solltest du dich velaufen haben, so versuche, an Höhe zu gewinnen und iwie weiter richtung Old AQ zu gelangen. Mit levi schaffst du das im Normfall, außer du müsstest eine 90°> Kurve mit levi am fels bewältigen...keine Chance^^ (das hab ich beim Blackrock festgestellt, als ich an Nefarians Balkon entlangklettern wollte..-.-)

Es gibt aber auch Vids dazu im inet^^


----------



## Súzzá (8. August 2010)

also da zwischen tanaris und ungoro das gebirge sieht was total krank aus da is ne mauer die dünn wie papier is aus erde und steht auf dem nichts wenn man zur mauer hinlauft fällt man wahrscheinlich runter xD probiers lieber nicht aus -.- 

hab nen 34er priest deswegen kletter ich mit levi .. mit walljump oder wie das heisst da hab ich probleme



.. von den löchern gibts ziemlich viele dort -.-<br><br><br><br>werd glaub ich mal ein paar screenshots hochladen weil das sieht total geil aus ne riesige weisse fläche die da einfach so rumschwebt xD<br>


----------



## Súzzá (9. August 2010)

hier screenshots 

hier mal die ein teil der weissen fläche .. wer ne carbonite karte hat kann genau sehn wo die ist unter an qhiraij dingens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann sieht man wie die schlucht sich weiterzieht bis nach an qhiraj und ohne levi oder sowas kommt man da denk ich nicht hin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum schluss wollt ich noch wissen wohin ich springen soll damit sich das mit levitieren ausgeht und ich nicht wieder ganz von vorne starten muss ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viperxx (12. August 2010)

Für alle Hordler in UC machbar!

Wenn man im oberen Teil von UC ist, dort wo der ehemalige Thron von Arthas steht, die Musiklautstärke ganz runter und die Effekte und Umgebungsgeräusche auf max stellen.
Mann hört dann das Gejubbel und Geklatsche wie Arthas damals als Mensch nach UC zurückgekommen ist. Wenn man Flächenschaden im Innenhof macht, bekommt man auch den Schaden von den unsichtbaren Menschengeistern zurück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist zwar kein versteckter Ort, eher ein Easteregg aber egal^^


----------



## Nomisno (13. August 2010)

Glaubt mir, man kann ohne groß walljumpen udn ohen levi nach old aq^^ war mim dk selber dort, einzige anforderung ist wie gesagt ein einziges slowfall. Nur den weg muss man halt kennen^^

Das mit dem Flächenschaden ist mir neu, Viper...nachher mal testen :O


----------



## Darksereza (13. August 2010)

Ja das stimmt , im Hof kann man die alten Geister angreifen mit AoE, oder einfach nen Hexer fragen unsichtbare entdecken geht auch. Dann wenn man rein läuft nach UC wo die Glocke liegt kann man die alte Glocke hören, wenn man im Mittelgang ist hört man die Leute Klatschen und am Thron selber kann man das Gepsräch von mister über böse und seinem Papi lauschen sogar das fallen der Krone auf den Boden.


----------



## Nomisno (13. August 2010)

Das mit dem AoE klappt bei mir nicht, udnd as Gespräch höre ich auch nicht. Die Menschen höre ich aber, mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Darksereza (13. August 2010)

Also die Menschen stehen ja nicht über alle muss nen bissl rum suchen sind ca 8 Npc auf dem Hof und die werden dann auch nicht sichtbar du musst in deinen kampflog gucken da steht dann das du angegriffen wirst. So beim Thron gibt es auch nur ein paar stellen und falls sie einmal erwischt hast und dich dann verstellst ist sie weg dann musst wieder raus ausm Thronsaal, du musst direkt neben dem Thron ca stehen und nen bissl warten und es ist wirklich sehr leise und undeutlich.


----------



## Nomisno (13. August 2010)

oki..ich guck nochmal, danke^^

Also ich hab auch die lp gegguckt, wenn die tatschlich angreifen, müsste ich ja auch bissi dmg erleiden (obwohl ich tank bin =p)


----------



## Darksereza (13. August 2010)

Naja das sind glaub ich bis max lvl 5er ob du da was abkriegst xD nicht das du nen buff wie Dornen an hast oder so dann kippen die ja instant um xD


----------



## Zhiala (13. August 2010)

Draußen auf dem Friedhof gibts viele Geister, hab ich gemerkt als ich "Weihe" bekam und spontan mal so hinterlassen habe^^ war nur mäßg gesund weil die lvl 15 Geister nicht von meiner (ich war lvl 20 damals) Weihe sterben und auch nicht sichtbar weden


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. August 2010)

Als 80 AOE verwenden würd' ich nicht raten da die Geister sehr sehr schwach sind, ein Donnerknall ect. und sie sind alle tot, Massenspot ect geht aber als Krieger mit Schadensschild sterben sie auch sofort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (14. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hey, habe eben folgendes entdeckt. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, sind das auf dem Bild 3 Taurenbabys, die irgendwo in der Gegend rumliegen, in der Nähe liegen Totenköpfe. Oder sind das keine Taurenbabys ? Sorry falls schon mal da gewesen.
> 
> 
> http://img15.imagesh...2910003515.jpg/
> ...



eher taurenmumien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (17. August 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Als 80 AOE verwenden würd' ich nicht raten da die Geister sehr sehr schwach sind, ein Donnerknall ect. und sie sind alle tot, Massenspot ect geht aber als Krieger mit Schadensschild sterben sie auch sofort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach kein Wunder, ich hab 2 T10 Teile udn de Glyphe für Tod & Verfall (d.h. insg. 40 % mehr dmg dadurch^^) und wundere mich, das keine geister kommen xD


----------



## Kenaga (18. August 2010)

Súzzá schrieb:


> hier screenshots
> 
> hier mal die ein teil der weissen fläche .. wer ne carbonite karte hat kann genau sehn wo die ist unter an qhiraij dingens
> 
> ...



Ja also ich habe die Linke Alternative bevorzugt, aber es gehen beide, aber das weißt du ja inzwischen bestimmt selbst.

Alt-AQ geht auch ohne Slowfall, sonst hätte ichs nämlich nicht geschafft^^ (Reitaura vom Paladin FTW), trotz mittlerem Fallschaden.

Der allereinfachste Weg (auch wenn es länger dauert) ist um Tanaris reiten, sodass man südlich vom zukünftigem Uldum ankommt. Da ist ein bisschen Land und dort kann man einfach hochreiten und sich halt westlich halten, kein Springen, keine gwagten Aktionen, nur halt etwas Anlauf nehmen wenn man die letzte Hürde ohne Slowfall machen will.

Byebye.

PS: Ich mag das Trolldorf am liebsten^^


----------



## Súzzá (19. August 2010)

ja bin einfach mal gesprungen xD fand am besten dort den in der luft schwebenden teich und den sandfall sonst wars ja eig nur ne wüste in den tempel bin ich nicht gekommen da alles aussenrum verriegelt war :/


----------



## Nomisno (24. August 2010)

Jo, wenn man den weg kennt, ist old aq wirklich easy. und ich habe inzw auch einen weg gefunden, ohne slowfall rüberzukommen. Musst halt beim letzten Berg vorishctig nach unten und dann einfach springen^^

Also dort gibt es eine unglublich schöne brutstätte mit roten eier...fand das toll dort.

Was ich btw unlogisch finde: Der Tempel ist ja unterirdisch (C'Thun musste ja auch tief unter der Erde gefangen werden( und trotz allem ist der Eingang zum Tempel in so einer Höhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Súzzá (24. August 2010)

dachten halt sieht eh keiner xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2010)

Ich bin übrigens grade dabei, den Thread komplett durchzuarbeiten und alles noch mal in einer Liste zu posten. Dauert aber noch ne Woche oder so.


----------



## MoonFrost (24. August 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ach kein Wunder, ich hab 2 T10 Teile udn de Glyphe für Tod & Verfall (d.h. insg. 40 % mehr dmg dadurch^^) und wundere mich, das keine geister kommen xD




uuhhh 2 t10 teile.... du kannst dich als 80ger auch nackt da hinstelln und die geister sterben bei 1 aoetick. die sind level15!!! die geister....


----------



## Reyvin (24. August 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> uuhhh 2 t10 teile.... du kannst dich als 80ger auch nackt da hinstelln und die geister sterben bei 1 aoetick. die sind level15!!! die geister....



Er sprach die 2 T10 Teile auch nur an weil der Bonus auf dem Tank-Set des Todesritters 20% mehr Schaden auf Tod und Verfall gibt plus die Glyphe nochmal 20%...also spar dir das uuhh.


----------



## Nomisno (26. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens grade dabei, den Thread komplett durchzuarbeiten und alles noch mal in einer Liste zu posten. Dauert aber noch ne Woche oder so.




Klick mich! <~ Da haste ne Liste...kA, ob die komplett ist, hab da bloß meine bisherigen Exploits + ein paar bisher unerreichte aufgelistet^^

Hat jm ne ahnung, wo genau die HELP-Berge sind? Ich meine, cords oder sowas wären ideal^^ Lese immer nur nordöstliches Steinkrallengebirge und so.

Und Reyvin, danke für die Antwort vor mir, jetzt kann ich mir das sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Súzzá (30. August 2010)

also was ich bis jetz noch nicht geschafft hab is outlands 
und was du mit -Ende der Welt im Norden von Azshara + Landbalken dort
versteh ich ned im norden is doch winterquell ^^


----------



## Borgok (30. August 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Hat jm ne ahnung, wo genau die HELP-Berge sind? Ich meine, cords oder sowas wären ideal^^ Lese immer nur nordöstliches Steinkrallengebirge und so.


Also diese 2 zuckerhutförmigen Berge im östlichen Steinkrallengebirge sind doch nicht zu übersehen. Die sieht man schon von Mulgore, Bachland, Desolace etc. Sie liegen etwa bei 73/71.
Neben diesen beiden gibt es noch einen Help-Berg im Sumpfland, genau über Grim Batol (76/60).


----------



## Nomisno (5. September 2010)

Vielen Dank Borgok, werde meine Priester nachher mal hochschicken^^

@ Suzza: 1.: old outlands is eig einfach, brauchst halt wie gesagt priester und den mut, deinen RS zu vernichten^^ und 2. ich meine nordöstlich (wenn du es so willst^^) von azshara ist bekanntlich irgendwo das Ende der welt, wo ein blauer Schimmer vor dem Abgrund emporsteigt, warum auch immer. Nur eben dort ist noch ein Streifen Land! Fatigue ist dort nicht vorhanden, du kannst einfach entlangreiten. Man kommt meiner Erfahrung nach jedoch nur als DK hin, mit unholy Präsenz und "Der Tod reit'" mitgeskillt (Der Skill bringt ua 20 % mehr Reittempo), vll geht es aber auch ohne. Ist ganz lustig dort ^-^ Wobei du eig. Recht hast, ist eher östlich...Sagen wir, nordöstlich :O

EDIT: Ich war nun oben, aber ich halte es nach über 50min klettern für unmöglich, ganz hoch zu kommen^^


----------



## Ministar (8. September 2010)

Hab letztens ein Video gesehn wie man von Brennende Steppe aus zu den Drachen die von den Zwergen bekämpft werden und von da aus über Nordhaintal (Menschenstartgebiet) auf den Wasserfall kommt.
Hab ich sofort ausprobiert.^^

Da oben ist ja wenn man darüberfliegt der kleine Fischschwarm direkt vor dem Zelt.
Also der hat keinen bestimten Namen so wie Weisenfischschwarm oder so sondern einfach nur Fischschwarm. Der taucht auch auf der Minimap auf wenn man Fischsuche eingeschaltet hat.

Hab da drin mal geangelt und mehr als 1 Stack Friedensblume geangelt XD und nicht einen einzigen Fisch. Der Schwarm ist auch nicht despawnt. Seltsame Sache wie ich find


----------



## wowoo (8. September 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Da oben ist ja wenn man darüberfliegt der kleine Fischschwarm direkt vor dem Zelt.
> Also der hat keinen bestimten Namen so wie Weisenfischschwarm oder so sondern einfach nur Fischschwarm. Der taucht auch auf der Minimap auf wenn man Fischsuche eingeschaltet hat.


Stimmt, hab ich auch schon mal gemacht.

Da kann man unendlich lang Friedensblumen angeln, nur leider sind die fast nichts wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grusader (8. September 2010)

Hab da mal ein Video gefunden vom Troll Dorf, Gm Insel usw...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7501306/World_of_Warcraft_Fly_Hack_Azeroth


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. September 2010)

Grusader schrieb:


> Hab da mal ein Video gefunden vom Troll Dorf, Gm Insel usw...
> 
> http://www.myvideo.d...ly_Hack_Azeroth



toll, interessanter wäre es ohne fly hack zu schauen... meine meinung


----------



## Nomisno (13. September 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> toll, interessanter wäre es ohne fly hack zu schauen... meine meinung




So ist es...Mit folgenden Worten vertrete ich mal Brandolf:

*Wahre Explorer sind weder Hacker, noch GMs auf Privatservern, sondern solche Menschen, die jene Orte nur mithilfe von den Mitteln erreichen, die legal und im Spiel vorhanden sind!
*
Wer mit Fly Hack dort hin geht, wie im Video, der hat weder ein Erfolgserlebnis (Wie geil das war, als ich nach einer ganzen Stunde ohne Slowfall die leere Fläche im nordöstlichen Hinterland erreicht habe <'3) noch wird ihm Anerkennung von uns geschenkt =) Was mich persönlich am meisten zum Exploren bringt, ist das Gefühl, wenn man es endlich geschafft hat, wenn sich die Arbeit gelohnt hat.

Videoguides, wie man irgendwo hinkommt sind eig auch nicht nötig...Einen eigenen Weg zu finden macht mir persönlich auch viel Spaß =)

Und wegen dem See, hab ich auch schon von gehört, aber ich hab ihn nicht gefunden, obwohl ich oben war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich wohl nochmal auf den Weg machen ^^

Übrigens, in der Gruft kann man ja auch angeln, dort kannst du eig jegliche Fischarten aus classic fangen...Erschrocken hab ich mich, als der erste Fisch ein Blut-irgednwas war XD


----------



## Súzzá (13. September 2010)

jo es is schon selbst mit levitieren nicht mehr so geil ^^
als ich in old aq war wars schon lw und gefreut hab ich mich auch ned wirklich bis auf die gross weisse fläche und die mauer die 0.0 cm dick war und darunter ncihts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Súzzá (14. September 2010)

ich werd mal mit meinem priester durch deathmines gehn ^^ 
kann mir wer wie ich da jetz durchkomm mit unstuck ? steht auf der fläche wo die schwebenden flackeln sind höher komm ich momentan iwie ned
Edith: landstreifen gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomisno (15. September 2010)

Landstreifen bei Azshara meinste?

Und bei den DM, höher geht auch nicht. Genau dort ist dann der Punkt, an dem du auto-unstuck benutzt und zwar in die Richtung, in die der schmale Grat/Sims (Wie nennt man das -.-) nach hinten hinter die Felsen weitergehen würde, neben dem Tor. Und da gradeaus autounstuck verwenden...Etwas kompliziert, zu schreiben...Jedenfalls geht der Sims tatsächlich weiter und du siehst weiter hitnen das Meer, da springste rüber mit levitate...Der Rest ist übers Wasser laufen (nach links) und gradeaus reiten *-* Wo du einen lila schönen Glitzer siehst, da musst du hin, denn dort sind die Old Outlands.

Hoffe, das ist einigermaßen verständlich =/


----------



## Súzzá (16. September 2010)

also einfach durchs tor unstucken ? hab mit priester nur ein 60%
 mount geht das auch ? ^^


----------



## Nomisno (16. September 2010)

Ja, aber an der richtigen stelle durchstucken, sonst bewegst du dich keinen Pixel xD

Mit 60 % Mount wirds wahrsch knapp, nie ausprobiert...kannst es ja versuchen, du wirst wahrsch ins tiefe wasser fallen udn erstmal hochschwimmen müssen, aber ich denke, es klappt^^


----------



## Súzzá (17. September 2010)

also ich komm mit unstuck hinter das riesige schiffstor aber nicht hinter die erde da werd ich immer vors tor zurück geportet weist du wo ich da genau stehn soll ?


----------



## Nomisno (18. September 2010)

Ich versuchs zu zeichen. Ansicht von oben

 |
 |  hier ist das große Tor
 |
 |______ <~ das ist der Sims auf dem du stehen kannst.
  ^
 Hier stehst du und nutzt autounstuck

Ne, das is schlecht -.- Wenn du zum Tor guckst, so weit we möglich links und dann geradeaus nach vorne...schwer zu beschreiben, bei Gelegenheit mach ich vll maln screenie^^


----------



## Súzzá (19. September 2010)

ja pls screen XD


----------



## Nomisno (29. September 2010)

Da werd ich in den nächsten Wochen nicht dazu kommen xD

Versuchs iwie selbst...ganz links Blickrichtung Wand^^

Kann auch malw er anderes über was anderes hier reden? xD


----------



## heiduei (29. September 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Da werd ich in den nächsten Wochen nicht dazu kommen xD
> 
> Versuchs iwie selbst...ganz links Blickrichtung Wand^^
> 
> Kann auch malw er anderes über was anderes hier reden? xD



Worüber z.b. ? xD


----------



## Súzzá (30. September 2010)

naja ich kann warten xD

.. ja über was xD es gibt nicht mehr viel zu entdecken .. :/


----------



## Nomisno (1. Oktober 2010)

Wie wärs, ein Explorerneuling fragt uns nach irgendwas, 10 Leute geben 3 verschiedene Antworten, die alle stimmen und schon sind wir bei 180 Seiten :O

kA...Will den fred nicht aussterben lassen -.- In Cata, wie siehts da so aus? Irgendwelche Exploits wie zB die gruft, bzw gibt es die noch und so weiter?


----------



## Súzzá (1. Oktober 2010)

höchstens was in inis denk ich 
aber würd gern wissen wie das neue gebirge aussieht im momemt is das ja eher n vorbau für ne autobahn ;D


----------



## Haggelo (1. Oktober 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Wie wärs, ein Explorerneuling fragt uns nach irgendwas, 10 Leute geben 3 verschiedene Antworten, die alle stimmen und schon sind wir bei 180 Seiten :O
> 
> kA...Will den fred nicht aussterben lassen -.- In Cata, wie siehts da so aus? Irgendwelche Exploits wie zB die gruft, bzw gibt es die noch und so weiter?




exploits wird es in cata nichtmehr geben


----------



## Manaori (1. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost ._.


----------



## Manaori (1. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> exploits wird es in cata nichtmehr geben



*nuschl**klugscheißmodus anwerf* Exploits wirds sicher noch geben, da Exploren und Exploiten immer noch nicht dasselbe ist


----------



## Nomisno (3. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> *nuschl**klugscheißmodus anwerf* Exploits wirds sicher noch geben, da Exploren und Exploiten immer noch nicht dasselbe ist




Du bist toll =D

Und garwohl wird es Dinge zum Exploren geben, da wette ich mit euch, um 1000g. 

EDIT: Und ja, die Gebirge müssen sie wohl oder übel texturieren  Blizz tut mir Leid.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

so ich melde mich nocheinmal. Komisch seit weit über einem Jahr ist mein
Brandolf in Rente auf Mannoroth am kleinen Friedensblumensee über dem
Wald von Elwynn und dennoch erschallt noch immer leise sein Name.

Cataclysm ist nicht mehr fern und die Welt so wie ich sie kannte wird es nicht
mehr geben, wie auch einige "Geheimnisse der alten Welt" nur noch als Legenden
und Sagen von alten WoW-Haudegen weiter gegeben werden.

Aber auch wenn es keine "Geheimnisse der alten Welt" mehr geben wird so wird
es an der Zeit sein......

ein Thema mit dem Titel "*Geheimnisse der neuen Welt*" aufzumachen und die dort
bestimmt vieles zu ergründen geben!

Vor kurzem meinte ein Bekannter, welcher noch WoW spielt, dass das Neue WoW 
bestimmt etwas für mich wäre .... 
es gäbe einen neuen Beruf - Archeologie ....

Da meinte ich nur, eher weniger, denn da muss man bestimmt nur zum Lehrer gehen ...
es erscheint ein Rauch und die Meldung erscheint ... "Ihr habt ein Artefakt gefunden!"
Der Lehrer entstaubt es und jubelt ...

es ist der Helm des Brandolfs ... zum Aufsetzten geeignet, jedoch ohne Statuswerte
und mit einem kleinen Hinweisschild am hinteren unteren Rand ....

Die Bugs sind mit Ihm ...

Also viel Spass in der neuen Welt.

Gruß

Brandolf

P.S.: Das Exploren hab ich nicht aufgeben, jedoch ist es nun wieder vermehrt der nächtliche
Nachthimmel mit seinen Galaxien, Nebeln und Planeten ;-)


----------



## Nomisno (13. Oktober 2010)

Sanctus Brandolf *gg*

Die Idee mit dem neuen Fred ist super! Ich werde nach Möglichkeit am Tage der Apokalypse einen aufmachen =) EDIT: Als ich das eine Zeile weiter unten schrieb, fiel mir auf, dass der jüngste Tag schon der Mittwoch des 4.0.3 ist^^

Übrigens, mit 4.0.3 werde ich wieder ohne Ende exploren, da man noch nicht fliegen kann und die Welt schon verändert ist. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass Blizz noch nicht alles texturiert hat^^ Möglicherweise gibt es einen Explorercookie, der 2 Wochen lang bleibt und dann wieder schwindet....wer weiß?

Man darf und sollte gespannt sein, was auf uns zukommt, ob wir ausrotten (sicher nicht xD) oder ob wir der weltgrößte Clan aller Zeiten werden, Bluzzard überfallen und die Macht des WoW an uns reisen, um die Gebirge noch umständlicher passierbar zu machen xD

Sodenn, Grüße von mir, Nomi

post scriptum: Brandolf, wie hast du es je auf die HELP-Berge geschafft? Ich musste aufgeben, ich kam selbst mit levitate nicht hoch...Waren die früher mal leichter zu beklettern?

EDIT (klingt doof nach dem PS): Habe bereits eine Vorlage erstellt und als Word doc gespeichert, die ist bereit um den baldigen Fred zu eröffnen ^-^


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. Oktober 2010)

unstuck wurde entfernt -.-


----------



## Nexxen (17. Oktober 2010)

Sweny schrieb:


> Weibliche Goblins sind toll <3
> Und...hey nix gegen Gnome Oo



Nur ein toter Gnom ist ein guter Gnom! ;D

@Topic

Wie siehts eig aus mit Cata & Old IF?


----------



## Nomisno (18. Oktober 2010)

1.: Ja, auto-unstuck wurde entfernt ;_; Dies löst nicht nur die gruft auf,sondern auch Gilneas (wobei das bald schon egal ist^^) und meinen (Ex-)Stammplatz im Brunnen vom Dalaran-Hordeteil. Stunden stand ich dort und keiner kam jemals rein, doch einer. Der hat mir gefallen xD Die Gruft werde ich trotz allem weiterhin besuchen, so gut es geht; ich level mir grade einen Gnomen Magier und meinen Schurken werd ich vermutlich auf Kampf skillen; Als Magier kann ich mit blink immernoch rein, hoffe ich und ein Kampfschurke hat das tolle Talent, dass er den Gegner ansprigen kann (wenn er hinter dem Tor ist, sodass man reinkommt, etwas tricky)

2.: Cata und Olf IF, sehr gute Frage! Ich werde auf alle Fälle einen twink dort unten parken vor 4.0.3 und nach dem patch mal schauen, ob ich diesen twink besuchen werden kann^^ Ich denke, Old IF wird bleiben, und da wir explorer sind, wird es einen Weg geben, hinzukommen...Es muss! (Obwohl autounstuck entfernt wurde, jetzt wirds schwierig -.-)


----------



## Súzzá (22. Oktober 2010)

hey is da was dran ? hab von nem kollegen gehört das wenn man vom süden von tanaris aus als nach süden vorbeiläuft an den quest insel zur gm insel kommt .. er hat gesagt hier bekommt man als geist keine erschöpfungsleiste und so


kann leider nicht nachsehn da ich den patch ned habe "^^


----------



## Nomisno (24. Oktober 2010)

Werd ich gleich mal anchsehen, wenn ich meinen Hexer geparkt habe, im Westen von Tirisfal (er is 5, mehr Möglichkeiten gibts kaum xD)

Aber ich glaub es nicht.

EDIT: Endlich bin ich auf der Fläche...ohne moutn ist das eine Herausforderung, die es ihresgleichen selten gibt <3 Ach, ich werde dies vermissen...Mir ist aufgefallen, wie schön die leere Fläche dort oben ist...ach, ich werde diese endlosen Weiten vermissen.

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg^^ 

EDIT: So far, ich hab auf der insel einen zwerg getroffen, wer war das? =D Er war so cool, leider konnten wir nicht kommunizieren  Er ist mir bis ans Edne der Welt gefolgt, wo nun eine unsichtbare Wand steht und wir hängen geblieben sind...bitterlich verstorben. Meinen Geist kannich nicht freilassen, das nervt allerdings etwas :/ 

EDIT: Nochmal, der Zwerg hat mich angeschrieben ^-^

Und zur eigentlichen Sache, da gibt es nichts mit GM Insel oder so .-.


----------



## Blackietheradras (26. Oktober 2010)

@Jinray
Pandaranen als Wow-Volk, echt GEIL! das hätte ich gern
Rexxar und co. als Hordenvolk, echt KAC*E! Das sind übergrosse Orks mit brauner Haut(zumindest oberflächlich), das ist wie wenn du schwarze Menschen als ein eigenes Volk bei den Allys machen würdest...

Allerdings hoffe ich echt das die Pandas mal kommen

Grüsse BLÀCKÌE


----------



## Nomisno (28. Oktober 2010)

Die werden bestimmt kommen, mit den Southseas, wenn man logisch denkt. Die Horde, hm. Mok'Nathal wäre wirklich doof, Oger kommen infrage.

Wenn man Pandaria doch exploren könnte xD


----------



## merc91 (28. Oktober 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Die werden bestimmt kommen, mit den Southseas, wenn man logisch denkt. Die Horde, hm. Mok'Nathal wäre wirklich doof, Oger kommen infrage.
> 
> Wenn man Pandaria doch exploren könnte xD



ich denke nicht, dass blizz noch viele neue rassen hinzufügen wird... eher neue gebiete aber das rassen / klassen angebot ist meiner meinung nach schon umfangreich genug


----------



## Hamiros (28. Oktober 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> 2.: Cata und Olf IF, sehr gute Frage! Ich werde auf alle Fälle einen twink dort unten parken vor 4.0.3 und nach dem patch mal schauen, ob ich diesen twink besuchen werden kann^^ Ich denke, Old IF wird bleiben, und da wir explorer sind, wird es einen Weg geben, hinzukommen...Es muss! (Obwohl autounstuck entfernt wurde, jetzt wirds schwierig -.-)



glaube das mach ich au mal, mal schaun ob ich es hinbekomme, überhaupt da reinzukommen ^^
und was is autounstuck?


----------



## Valdos Theolos (28. Oktober 2010)

Oh es gibt eine ganz leichte Methode in Old IF zu kommen, lass mein Mage auch dort vor 4.0.3!


----------



## Nomisno (28. Oktober 2010)

@ Valdos: Wer parkt keinen Twink dort? Oo

@ Hami: Autounstuck war (es wurde rausgepatcht) die Fähigkeit die "Automatisch Freizusetzen"; Gedacht war sie als Hilfe beim Festhöngen; Du nutzt deinen Ruhestein, wenn er aber auf CD oder gar weg ist, wirst du 5 Meter vorgeportet. Dadurch kam man zB in die Gruft hinter Kara, nach Gilneas oder als alternativer Weg nach Old IF, wenn man zu faul war, als Gnom reinzuhoppen 

@ merc: Klar werden die neue Klassen udn rassen reinfügen. Das System ist abwechselnd mit den Addons Rassen, Heldenklasse, Rassen, Heldenklasse ~> Nach Cata ist eine neue Heldenklasse zu vermuten, dann pro Fraktion eine letzte Rasse, und mit Lvl 100 schlussendlich der Dämonenjäge..Eine neue Heldenklasse =p (Warum Dämonen? Weil das letzte Addon sicher um Sargeras und um den Burning Crusade gehen wird ;p und lvl 100 ist ein logischer punkt für ein letztes addon)


----------



## kylezcouzin (28. Oktober 2010)

Bei Grim Batol hast du mir einiges unterschlagen

Die roten Drachen bewachen diesen Ort da er Verderbt wurde da dort die Dämonenseele beherbergt war mit der die Orcs .bei ihrem ersten Sturm auf Azeroth, Alexstrasza versklaft haben

Was noch so spannend an Grim Batol ist  les ich jetz aber grad im 5. Teil der WoW Reihe also bin ich für Verbesserungen meines Posts aufgeschlossen^^

mfg. Droll


----------



## Nomisno (28. Oktober 2010)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Bei Grim Batol hast du mir einiges unterschlagen




Wen sprichst du damit an? ^^ Übrigens interessant zu wissen Oo

BTT: Wir waren stehen geblieben bei Old IF, 4.0.3 usw. Wird wahrsch das letzte Thema in den fred sein :/ Dann mach ich ja Gehemnisse der neuen welt auf... Wir werden dann sehen, naja.

Ich knüpfe direkt mal an Grim Batol an, wie ist Brandolf da hoch gekommen? Oo 

EDIT: Nach dem Versuch, die ZG-Mounts zu ergattern, erfolglos, jetzt der Versuch, instanziert aus ZG herauszukommen. den Pfad kenne ich, aber das ist göttlich schwer. Nach 1h ist mir für heute der Geduldsfaden gerissen. Morgen gehe ich wieder ans Werk 

Außerdem werd ich meinen Gnomen Magier lieber in der Gruft als in Old IF abstellen :/


----------



## Scharyth (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss mir hier noch einmal zu Wort melden 

OLD IRONFORGE ist zugänglich 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NshvcYOAVY

Hier das passende Video von mir.

Dazu noch ein Video, wie man unter Kalimdor kommt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyWLM7TUz7Y   (Von dort aus, bin ich zum Beispiel schon in den Tempel von AQ)

(Zu den Videos: Sie sind beide in der Beta aufgenommen, daher steht nicht fest, ob diese Wege bleiben werden)


----------



## Nomisno (31. Oktober 2010)

Oh das finde ich super =)

Exploren wird sich in cata nurnoch auf instanziertes X, uninstanzierte Y, unter Z, Spitze eines Berges im Feuerland (raid der mit 4.1 kommen soll) beziehen


----------



## Scharyth (1. November 2010)

Wie meinste des mit x,y und z?


----------



## Nomisno (1. November 2010)

Das sind Variablen für irgendeinen Ort  zB unter OG, uninstanzierter Vortexgipfel (die ini wird kommen, nech?^^) oder instanzierte Hinterlande.

Momentan sind ja die meisten Exploits in Bergen versteckt, mit cata kannst da ja einfach hochfliegen :/


----------



## Scharyth (1. November 2010)

Achso, aber sowas wie unter Og oder unter Sw wird es nichtmehr geben


----------



## Nomisno (3. November 2010)

Ich finde einen Weg óó

Es wird sich vermutlich um die Lösung handeln, unter ein Dach oder so zu laufen, auf ein hohes Mount aufzusteigen und runterspringen zu können. So wie es jetzt schon in SW, OG, Dala, Naxx und früher auch der ICC möglich ist bzw war. Das wird es wieder geben, siehe auch die Videos die du gezeigt hast mit unter den Kontinenten xD


----------



## Zizzle (3. November 2010)

Ich glaube das erste was ich mache, ist mal viele der bekannten Explorer Stellen abzugrasen, ich denke, dass Blizzard sich irgendetwas hat einfallen lassen (z.B. ein "No Smiley anymore" unter dem neuen Karazhan oder so^^

Greetz


----------



## Scharyth (3. November 2010)

Genau! Der Mount-Bug funktioniert immer noch. Nur die Städte, zum Beispiel Orgrimmar und Sturmwind, sind jetzt keine "props". Also keine in einem anderen Programm erstellten Sachen, die man dann in einem "world-Editor" in die Welt einsetzen kann. Bzw. ist der eigentliche Boden direkt unter solchen props, sodass kein Platz mehr ist zum laufen.
Und das mit Karazhan und dem Smilie werde ich jetzt auch mal nachschauen 


Edit: Also der Smilie ist noch da. Als ich aber in die Gruft fliegen wollte, bin ich aus versehen in eine Höhle geflogen und hatte dann keine Lust mehr zum Schwarzfels zufliegen, unter die Map zu gehen und grad wieder nach kara.


----------



## Zizzle (8. November 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Edit: Also der Smilie ist noch da. Als ich aber in die Gruft fliegen wollte, bin ich aus versehen in eine Höhle geflogen und hatte dann keine Lust mehr zum Schwarzfels zufliegen, unter die Map zu gehen und grad wieder nach kara.



Schade, aber es ist nach wie vor noch ein unterschied zwischen 'live' und 'beta', daher bleibe ich optimistisch^^. Selbst wenn es eben nicht der Smiley ist, Blizzard wird uns explorer sicher wieder mit dem ein oder anderen gimmick erfreuen, sonst wär es eben nicht blizzard =)

Greetz

P.S. Ja der Mount-Bug wird auch eher schwer zu fixen sein, dann müssten sie schon alles so hoch machen, dass man nich mehr drunter kommt ergo er wird so schnell nicht gefixt *hoffe ich* =)


----------



## Autumna (8. November 2010)

also die geister im hof von UC kriege ich irgendwie nicht zu sehen  weder mit unsichtbarkeit, noch mit einem unsichtbarkeits-entdecken-trank, noch mit schattenverzehren vom hexerpet... aber wenn ich ne arkane explosion wirke, steht imm kampflog dass ich bürger von lordaeron getötet habe. gibts da irgend nen trick, mit dem man die geister doch sehen kann?


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. November 2010)

Autumna schrieb:


> also die geister im hof von UC kriege ich irgendwie nicht zu sehen  weder mit unsichtbarkeit, noch mit einem unsichtbarkeits-entdecken-trank, noch mit schattenverzehren vom hexerpet... aber wenn ich ne arkane explosion wirke, steht imm kampflog dass ich bürger von lordaeron getötet habe. gibts da irgend nen trick, mit dem man die geister doch sehen kann?



versuch mit nem geringen unsichtbarkeitstrank


----------



## Autumna (8. November 2010)

ah super, damit klappts! danke dir!


----------



## Scharyth (9. November 2010)

Was ich bissl komisch fand ist, dass ich bei Kara druch die Lücke an der Mauer drunter wollt, ging zwar nicht, aber en paar Stunden später geh ich mit nem anderen Char hin und schon ist das Loch weg..

Und der Mountbug geht schon teilweise nimmer so leicht :/


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. November 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Was ich bissl komisch fand ist, dass ich bei Kara druch die Lücke an der Mauer drunter wollt, ging zwar nicht, aber en paar Stunden später geh ich mit nem anderen Char hin und schon ist das Loch weg..
> 
> Und der Mountbug geht schon teilweise nimmer so leicht :/




das mit dem smiley unter kara geht nicht mit jedem volk. ich wollte damals mit meinem untoten runter... nach vier stunden hatt ich es aufgegeben, nix zu machen. dann bin ich mit der blutelfe von meiner freundin hin, zack, ohne probleme.


----------



## Scharyth (10. November 2010)

Ja ich weiß das ja^^


----------



## Sarjin (10. November 2010)

Ach man schwelgt doch in erinnerungen ^^. Am 7. Dezember wird der thread geschlossen und ein classic world diskussionsthread eröffnet ^^.
bb old good world..


----------



## Scharyth (11. November 2010)

Also was mich angeht, werde ich den Install- und Gamepath meines WoW Ordner's löschen, sodass ich die alte Welt behalte und Cataclysm extra instalieren kann


----------



## Scharyth (11. November 2010)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## heiduei (11. November 2010)

versucht einfach mal in SW hinter die bank zu kommen... mit cata xD ich habs in der Beta geschafft


----------



## Lily:) (12. November 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Also was mich angeht, werde ich den Install- und Gamepath meines WoW Ordner's löschen, sodass ich die alte Welt behalte und Cataclysm extra instalieren kann



Entschuldigt das ot bitte....aber DAS funktioniert? *.*


----------



## Loony555 (12. November 2010)

"Das glaube ich nicht, Tim."


----------



## <<NôGô>> (12. November 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> "Das glaube ich nicht, Tim."




Made my Day


----------



## Scharyth (12. November 2010)

Das glaube ich schon 
Habe das schon oft gemacht. Zum Beispiel auch, um den deutschen und englischen Clienten gleichzeitig zuhaben


----------



## Atraz (12. November 2010)

und wieder was gelernt


----------



## Luc - (12. November 2010)

Ich vermisse Azeroth jetzt schon 

MfG Luc -


----------



## KodiakderBär (13. November 2010)

die geister kann man sehen wenn man die q reihen für die scholomance macht die damit beginnt das man diesen schlüssel dafür macht. damit kann man auch die ganzen geister vor der scholomance sichtbar machen sher interesannt und hilfreich für meister der lehren


----------



## Bly97 (13. November 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das schon vorkamm aber irgendwo im Wald von Elwynn steht ein Haus mit dem Thron von Thrall drinnen und einer menge Stühle davor.


----------



## Scharyth (13. November 2010)

Und wo soll dieses Haus mit dem Thron Thrall's sein?


----------



## Apuh (13. November 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Und wo soll dieses Haus mit dem Thron Thrall's sein?



Ein Fall für Aiman Abdallah und sein Mystery Team.


----------



## ziegfeld (18. November 2010)

( &#8857;o&#8857; ) Super!


----------



## Nomisno (18. November 2010)

Ziegfeld, den Kommentar musst du mir erläutern Oo

Das vorab, nach einer langen Zeit ohne PC (die immernoch andauert) bin ich mal wieder am pc meiner elties ins inet gegangen...da hat sich was getan in wow, innerhalb von 2 Wochen Oo Nuja, hab mir die verpassten 2 Seiten durchgelesen und kann versichern, dass in Elwynn kein Haus mit Thralls Thron ist, der steht einzig und allein in...3 mal dürft ihr raten óó Ich will schnellstens meinen PC wiederhaben (EDIT: endlich XD die bücher gingen aus ), da ich die Veranwortung für das Uploaden vom "Geheimnisse der neuen Welt" trage xD


----------



## Scharyth (20. November 2010)

Ich hab in dem Moment nicht nachgdacht^^

Aber mach den Thread erst auf, wenn du einige Glitches/Bugs hast.

EDIT:

Habe einen Weg nach Quel'Thalas (Gebiet) gefunden. Ich werde heute (spätestens morgen) ein Video machen, wie man dort hin kommt 

Edit2: Habe Probleme mit Fraps :/ Bei der Aufnahme läuft alles flüssig, wenn ich das Video abspiele, laggt das an manchen Stellen (ziemlich häufig). Ich muss mal schauen, dass ich das Problem irgendwie löse..


----------



## Nomisno (21. November 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Aber mach den Thread erst auf, wenn du einige Glitches/Bugs hast.




Gute Idee, einige sind ja aus der beta bekannt; ich werd die Vorlage mal ändern 

Meinst du mit dem Weg nach QT einen Weg in der beta oder aktuell?^^


----------



## Scharyth (21. November 2010)

Naja meine Wege unter die Maps sind schon für die neue Welt^^

Beta. Mit Cataclysm ist da eine unsichtbare Wand, diese kann man umgehen, wenn man unter der Map durchfliegt. Da man aber vom Sumpfland aus nicht weiter kommt, da man durchs Wasser fliegen muss (das mountet ja einen ab), habe ich mich mal auf die suche nach einem neuen Weg gemacht^^ Nur leider spinnt mein Fraps.

Du hast ne Vorlage?? Die will ich sehen


----------



## Lenay (21. November 2010)

Das hab ich mal aus Langeweile mit meinem Druiden aufgenommen,da bin ich am Ende des Videos unter Düsterbruch oder besser gesagt allgemein unter Feralas und am Anfang über Thunderbluff auf den Bergen ^^:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ooMQIfztz-E


----------



## Scharyth (21. November 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dieses Video enthält Content von WMG und UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.*

Kann man sich nicht anschauen :/[/font]


----------



## Lenay (21. November 2010)

musste 2 - 3 mal versuchen bei mir hats auch erst nicht geklappt

edit: wundert mich ehrlich gesagt bis heute das die leutchen von yt das noch nicht runtergeschmissen haben oder die tonspur rausradiert haben wegen wmg >.< ^^


----------



## Scharyth (21. November 2010)

Kannste vergessen. Also bei mir funktioniert des nicht.


----------



## Lenay (21. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ooMQIfztz-E[/youtube] 
So müsste nun klappen,in den Forenregeln hab ich nix gefunden das man keine Videos direkt verlinken bzw. einbetten darf also mach ichs einfach mal so.


----------



## Mofeist (21. November 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ooMQIfztz-E[/youtube]
> So müsste nun klappen,in den Forenregeln hab ich nix gefunden das man keine Videos direkt verlinken bzw. einbetten darf also mach ichs einfach mal so.



negativ


----------



## Nomisno (22. November 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Du hast ne Vorlage?? Die will ich sehen




Nix gibts  EDIT: Was krieg ich, wenn ich sie dir zeig?^^


----------



## Scharyth (22. November 2010)

Was willste denn?


----------



## MoonFrost (22. November 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> 1.: Ja, auto-unstuck wurde entfernt ;_; Dies löst nicht nur die gruft auf,sondern auch Gilneas (wobei das bald schon egal ist^^) und meinen (Ex-)Stammplatz im Brunnen vom Dalaran-Hordeteil. Stunden stand ich dort und keiner kam jemals rein, doch einer. Der hat mir gefallen xD Die Gruft werde ich trotz allem weiterhin besuchen, so gut es geht; ich level mir grade einen Gnomen Magier und meinen Schurken werd ich vermutlich auf Kampf skillen; Als Magier kann ich mit blink immernoch rein, hoffe ich und ein Kampfschurke hat das tolle Talent, dass er den Gegner ansprigen kann (wenn er hinter dem Tor ist, sodass man reinkommt, etwas tricky)
> 
> 2.: Cata und Olf IF, sehr gute Frage! Ich werde auf alle Fälle einen twink dort unten parken vor 4.0.3 und nach dem patch mal schauen, ob ich diesen twink besuchen werden kann^^ Ich denke, Old IF wird bleiben, und da wir explorer sind, wird es einen Weg geben, hinzukommen...Es muss! (Obwohl autounstuck entfernt wurde, jetzt wirds schwierig -.-)




was hat autountuck mit gilneas zu tun? ich bin da immer durch reinfearen reingegagen


----------



## Scharyth (22. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lFJDpnsysaM

Das!


Ach Nomi. In der alten Welt kommt man auch mit dem Mount Bug nach Old IF.


----------



## Nomisno (24. November 2010)

Geheimnisse der alten *neuen* Welt




Jahre über Jahre war das Explorertum verbreitet in Azeroth...Menschen versuchten sich daran, jegliche versteckten Orte ausfindig zu machen, die es gab...Die Zeiten, zu denen man nicht fliegen konnte, waren die Zeiten der Explorer....



Seite für Seite sammelten Explorer ihre Erfolge und es schien kein Ende zu nehmen...Hier diskutierten wir bis einst das bittere Ende kam; Der Kataklysmus. Todesschwinge, Zerstörer und Vernichter des Explorens überarbeitete die alte Welt...So scheint dies ein Grund zu sein, das Exploren wieder aufzuwecken und die neuen Geheimnisse zu entdecken, die Geheimnisse der neuen Welt, doch hat ein machtvoller Schneesturm (engl. Blizzard) erlaubt, dass Fliegen in dieser neuen Welt eine Möglichkeit darstellte...Für 35 Euro wird man sich diesen Horror, dieses Grauen antun können....Doch noch besteht die kurze Zeit, in der die Welt verändert ist und trotzdem noch kein Fliegen in ihr erlaubt ist...Die Zeit des 4.0.3a. Ein Gerücht hält sich standhaft, dass dieses Zeitalter das letzte sein wird für die heilige Welt der Explorer...



Doch wir werden und nicht vertreiben lassen aus Azeroth, egal was passiert...Wir werden täglich, ja stündlich jedes Pixel terrorisieren, dass uns erlaubt, Geheimnisse der neuen Welt zu sehen...Und all die Erfolge, die wir leisten werden, alle Heldentaten, die wir Explorer vollbringen werden, werden wir hier niederschreiben...



Eine neue Ära hat begonnen...



Exempla: (Für Cataclysm selbst ausgelegt, wenn man fliegen kann...Beispiele für die nächsten 2 Wochen kommen bestimmt )



*Unter Kalimdor*


EDIT 28.12.2010: Neuer Weg gefunden, werde demnächst ein Video hochladen^^

Durch den altbekannten Mountbug kann man unter Kalimdor herumfliegen; Von dort aus kann man entsprechend überall hin, was unter Kalimdor liegt, z.B. unter Silithus oder diverse uninstanzierte Höhlen etc.



*Unter den Östlichen Königreichen*



Selbiges hier: Durch den Mountbug am Blackrock unter den Kontinent gelangen, von dort aus u.a. nach Old IF!



Alle, explorando Brandolf explorareque psallite cum luya! 

Ich werde heute Abend mal schauen, ob ich Hyjal jetzt schon besuche kann


----------



## Nomisno (24. November 2010)

Das erklär mir bitte, wie das ging^^

 Geheimnisse der neuen Welt


----------



## Scharyth (24. November 2010)

Einmal der Weg unter Kalimdor:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fyWLM7TUz7Y

Und der Weg unter die östlichen Königreiche:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5NshvcYOAVY

Beide habe ich aufgenommen, ich will aber nicht sagen, dass ich der Erste war, der diese Wege entdeckt hat (es kann sein).

Zudem versuche ich heute noch einmal ein Video in der Beta zumachen, um  nach Quel'Thalas (das Gebiet in der "alten" Welt) zu kommen.

Mini Edit: Beta-Server sind offline. Ob sie nochmal on kommen weiß ich leider nicht :/


Tante Edit: FORUM-FIRST!


----------



## Scharyth (24. November 2010)

Man ginge in IF rein, ginge nach links zu den Fenstern, ginge ohne Mount rauf, mountete auf und sprang kurz bevor die Leiste voll war und man viel nach Old IF.

Könnte auch heute noch gehen.


----------



## Nomisno (24. November 2010)

Klingt super, werd ich bei gelegenheit testen.

Ab heute ist dies nurnoch der In-Errinerungen-Schwelgen-Fred 

Wie wärs, wenn wir hier unsre alten Explorerpics hochladen?


----------



## Nomisno (24. November 2010)

Bericht zu Hyjal:

Noch ist der Bann da, bzw der Niemandsland-buff, mit dem man rausgeportet wird. Ich bin weit nach oben gedrungen, hab Ansätze des Weltenbaums gesehen, und kaum war ich in der Zone stand ich vor der flüsternden Schlucht, wie gewohnt. Tja, dort sah ich Felsen, die sehr simpel zu erklimmen schienen, wollte einmal dort hoch...Ja, und die flüsternde Schlucht ist nun auch eine Zone von Hyjal...^^ Man kann also leicht zum Hyjal, jedoch bleibt man nicht lange ^^

EDIT: Ich schau mir grade Silithus und AQ an, danach schau ich, ob ich zu dem See im Süden von feralas hochkomme, der auf der map eingezeichnet ist^^


----------



## Scharyth (24. November 2010)

Probierst du das ohne fliegen? Kann man überhaupt schon fliegen?


----------



## Scharyth (24. November 2010)

Wenn ich nur die Lust hätte alle durchzuschauen :/
Aber ich denke ein paar wären schon schön


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. November 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Mini Edit: Beta-Server sind offline. Ob sie nochmal on kommen weiß ich leider nicht :/



ich meine auf mmo-champion gelesen zu haben das die beta zuende ist


----------



## Nomisno (24. November 2010)

Erstens, man kann noch nicht fliegen^^

Zweitens: Ich war beim See, besser gesagt bei...

*Die Dampfteiche*

Sehr schöne Zone, wenn auch simpel; Ich werde bei Zeiten mal die Screens uploaden  Man kommt ohne levitate nicht hin.


----------



## Sarjin (24. November 2010)

Schätze mal nach langer Zeit kann der Thread hier geclosed werden :-/...


----------



## Scharyth (24. November 2010)

Ich hab im Moment keine Gametime und jetzt ist auch noch die Beta tot xD
Scheiße
Ich werde erst wieder spiele, wenn ich meine neue Grafikkarte hab.


----------



## Scharyth (24. November 2010)

Denke ich nicht so, vllt hat irgendjemand ma ne Frage nur alten Welt


----------



## Nomisno (25. November 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Schätze mal nach langer Zeit kann der Thread hier geclosed werden :-/...




Niemals!

Ich werd demnächst die alten Gruft-Bilder etc suchen^^


----------



## Nomisno (25. November 2010)

Im westen von Tirisfal ist ein See und ein wald...Hier ein paar pics dazu:
Gebirge
Wald<
öh...Gebirge 2.0? Oo
Pilze im Wald
Der See von weit
Und von näher 
Picknik mit den Ratten am See
Und die Kiste musste ich noch fotografieren^^

Lordaeron sieht jetzt richtig geil aus; das gebirge auf dem weg dorthin ist um kein stück verändert worden^^ Auch hier ein paar screenies:

Auf dem Weg ein Blick über die Westlichen Pestländer, sehr schön
Erster Eindruck Lordaerons
Auf der Mauer, auf der Mauer sitzt 'ne kleine Wanz...'nen fetter Orc
Gestein und Stille
Lordaeron
Verlassene Trümmer
Vergessene Straßen
Gestein und Stille II
Ausblick von einer Turmspitze (Ein Turm ist betretbar ^-^)
Noch mehr Gestein und Stille
Lordaeron - Die Mauer
Ein Tor...Wie dahinter kommen=
Ach, so!
Ich nenne es...
...Den Seuchenhof^^
Gibt sogar ein Lagerfeuer
...
Nochmal der Zaun, von der andren seite ^^
Auch die Screens von den Dampfquellen schick ich gleich mit  (Sind viele, ja)

Eingang von den Bergen aus
Bad in der warmen Quelle
Blick aus der Richtung Silithus
Dampfquellen
Bad in der warmen Quelle II
Dampfquellen II
Der große See
Dampfquellen III (Ja, ich bin unkreativ, keine Lust mir Namen einfallen zu lassen^^)
Dampfquellen IV ó.ó
Lichtspiegelung am See 
Rot schimmerndes Wasser
Final...
Noch mehr Dampfquellen 

Genug fürs erste xD


----------



## Scharyth (25. November 2010)

Könnteste das mal ordnen :/ 
So is das bissl blöd zu lesen.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QYevzeWzKi8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhvUB0KiN5s

Rezznik!


----------



## Scharyth (25. November 2010)

Achso die Bilder sind nett, aber ich kenns schon aus der Beta :/


----------



## Borgok (25. November 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Bericht zu Hyjal:
> 
> ...Ich bin weit nach oben gedrungen, hab Ansätze des Weltenbaums gesehen...


?

Den Weltenbaum sieht man schon vom Boden von Orgrimmar, nördliches Brachland, Winterquell, Dunkelküste usw. aus.... Er wurde stark überarbeitet, ist nun deutlich größer als früher und ragt weit über den höchsten Berggipfel hinaus. 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-7897994/WoWScrnShot_112510_002402HyjalWQ.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-7898007/WoWScrnShot_112510_211409HyjalNB.jpg.html

Etwas weiter westlich steht nun ein weiterer riesiger Baum der vielleicht auch höher als der höchste Berggipfel ist.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-7898016/WoWScrnShot_112410_232104Hyjal.jpg.html

Der Weltenbaum müsste nun eindeutig der höchste Punkt in WoW sein, höher als der Tempel der Stürme und die Eiskronenzitadelle.

Auch sonst hat sich bei den höchsten Bergen einiges verändert.
Der Schwarzfels ist ausgebrochen, wurde etwas zerstört und ist nun niedriger als früher, der Berg über Eisenschmiede ist nun deutlich höher.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-7898140/WoWScrnShot_112410_202317BR.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-7898128/WoWScrnShot_112410_202234BRIF.jpg.html

Im Steinkrallengebirge wurden die Help-Berge entfernt und durch einen neuen Berg ersetzt, der höchste Berg dort ist nun aber ein neuer Berg am Steinkrallengipfel.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. November 2010)

als shami war ich mit fernsicht schon in allen neuen gebieten, betritt man sie wird man rausgeportet


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2010)

*Unter Orgrimmar:*

Oben in das Gebäude gehen bei denen man die PvP Teile kaufen kann und mitten im Saal sich auf den großen hohen Stuhl setzen, man muss aber etwas davon wegstehen, sonst kann man sich nicht draufsetzen und wenn man dann in der richtigen Position steht und auf den Stuhl klickt, dann fällt man durch das Gebäude unter Orgrimmar.

Fertig!


----------



## Flachtyp (26. November 2010)

Man braucht nur einen Priester, der "levitieren" kann. Ich war mit meinem Priester vor ein paar Wochen überall wo ich jemals hinwollte ^^. Gestern wollte ich mal in Uldum vorbeischauen. Die Bergwand hochlevitiert und schwupps ist man oben. Ich bin da vorher noch NIE gewesen. Wenn man sich aber auf einmal in der Zone "Uldum" befindet, wird man wieder zum Eingang geportet :-(.

Ich werde mal gucken ob ich irgendwelche Teiche an Berghängen zu neuen Gebieten finde an denen man angeln kann.


----------



## Alpax (26. November 2010)

Mich würd interessieren ob sie es dann wieder zurückpatchen das man nicht mehr auf 1 Pixel stehen kann .. weil seitdem das damals als "Exploidschutz" reingepatcht wurde bleibe ich des öfternen mit dem Mount bei kleinen Absätzen ab Boden oder Treppen unverhofft hängen und nur springen lässt mein Mount weiterreiten...


----------



## Scharyth (26. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhvUB0KiN5s

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit dem selben Bug bei anderen Gebieten auch funktioniert.


----------



## Nomisno (26. November 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Achso die Bilder sind nett, aber ich kenns schon aus der Beta :/




Wieso mach ich mir dann die Mühe XD

Unter Og ist noch Freiraum? EDIT: Oky, unter dem Gebäude ja etwas^^


----------



## Scharyth (26. November 2010)

Für die anderen, die bald schon selbst dorthin fliegen können.
"Unter OG" War ich auch schon, halt unter dieser Felswand.


----------



## heiduei (26. November 2010)

Hat es schon jemand unter SW geschafft ? 
Wenn man den früheren Weg unter SW nimmt (bei der Fackel im Handelsdistrikt) und man Mountbug usw. benutzt schafft man es hinter die Bank xD
Ich lad bald ein Video hoch, wo ich das mal zeige ^^
Achja, was ich noch sagen wollte : REZZNIK IST UND BLEIBT DER KÖNIG DER EXPLORES !!!! xD


----------



## Scharyth (27. November 2010)

Unter SW kann man nicht mehr. Man kann nur noch in die Häuser.
Brandolf ist der deutsche explore König.
Rezznik ist der amerikanische explore President.
xD


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2010)

Ich finde den Thread bisher sinnfrei, da


viele das schon aus der Beta kennen
wir in 2 Wochen eh alles sehen können
wir schon einen Explorer-Thread haben
Nach dem Cata Release lohnt es sich erst, neue Geheimnisse aufzudecken.

greetz


----------



## heiduei (27. November 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread bisher sinnfrei, da



Du findest doch alles Sinnfrei !

BTT : Ich hab jetzt ein Video hochegladen indem man sieht wie man hinter die Bank kommt ^^
here it is 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xM-NxASHTSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: toll, 3 minuten oben und schon gemutet -.- 
weiß jemand wie ich dieses blöde WMG usw. umgehen kann ?
Das komsiche is ja das andere nur die Lieder hochladen, und die dann 5 jahre oder so oben bleiben -.-


----------



## MoonFrost (27. November 2010)

gebt dem neuen tread keine chance.

Es gibt ein Abgestürztes Flugzeug im neuen See westlich von tirisfall. Wie es da hin kam werden wir wohl nie erfahren^^


----------



## lokker (27. November 2010)

was man machen könnte wären vll so ein paar Vergleiche von damals zu jetzt. Z.B. dieses Tor in Sturmwind hinter dem so eine Art Instanz war. Jetzt steht da ja ein Brunnen, also kann man davon ausgehen das egal welche Idee es von Blizzard war, sie wiederworfen wurde.


----------



## Nomisno (28. November 2010)

Selbst wenn es nicht mehr lohnt, cata kommt in anderthalb wochen...^^


----------



## heiduei (28. November 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nicht mehr lohnt, cata kommt in anderthalb wochen...^^



Nur weil Cata kommt, heißt das nochlange nicht, das es keine Explores mehr gibt  
Siehe obriger Beitrag


----------



## Nomisno (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mich wohl etwas frugal ausgedrückt :/ Ich meinte, Cata kommt in anderthalb Wochen (inzw eine^^) und somit ist es zwecklos, den Fred hier zu schließen.

BTT: Mit Cata wird es exploits geben, die es jetzt nicht gibt, nämlich die ganzen unter den Kontinenten  (der Narrensmy is ja toll Oo)


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2010)

Info:
Durch das Bugusing ist dieser Thread eigentlich Nicht gestattet.


Kleine Meldung am Rande.


----------



## Nomisno (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie meinst du das? Threads sind verboten, wenn sie von bugusing handeln? O.o


----------



## Alpax (2. Dezember 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Threads sind verboten, wenn sie von bugusing handeln? O.o



Ja - Bugusing IST Illegal auch wenn viele das nicht glauben
Und buffed ist letzen Endes dafür verantwortlich was ihr hier schreibt ...

Fazit: Buffed erklärt wie man Illegale Sachen in WoW macht

gaaaanz streng genommen .. flamed mich net ich weiss selber das es Blödsinn ist ... aber ihr kennt ja Blizzard


----------



## Benon (2. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Info:
> Durch das Bugusing ist dieser Thread eigentlich Nicht gestattet.
> 
> 
> Kleine Meldung am Rande.



it's not a bug, it's a feature


----------



## Malis23 (2. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Info:
> Durch das Bugusing ist dieser Thread eigentlich Nicht gestattet.
> 
> Kleine Meldung am Rande.



Info: Wayne.

Kleine Meldung am Rande.


----------



## Benon (2. Dezember 2010)

ich DENKE mal das "Exploren", solange man keinen Spielerischen vorteil davon hat (ausser n paar schöne screenshots), nich wirklich verboten ist. Ich würd sagen erst strafbar wenn man z.b. geld damit macht das anderen zu zeigen.

Wie gesagt ich DENKE das. Vor allem gibts auch Leute die Blizzard verklagen wenn ihr Account gebannt wird wegen diverser sachen, und da hat blizz warscheinlich kein Bock drauf (trotz sicherlich sehr hoher anwaltsanzahl ), wie gesagt deshalb denke ich nicht das blizzard jemanden bannen lässt, der zu einem ort kommt, der ihnen zugänglich ist.

Bitte nicht drauf eingehen die Diskussion gabs schon oft genug   wollt nur meine Meinung kundtun xD

LG BEnon


----------



## Alyshra (2. Dezember 2010)

Der alte Thread war wieviele Jahre aktiv? Wurde da etwas gelöscht? Nein!
Der Thread soll nur dazu dienen um an bestimmte Orte zu kommen, schöne Momente zu erleben! Keine spielerischen Vorteile


----------



## Scharyth (2. Dezember 2010)

Das Nutzen von drittanbieter Programmen ist verboten, ansonsten sagt Blizzard nichts. Außerdem, wie schon gesagt wurde, existiert der alte Thread schon ewig, nur so am Rande.


----------



## heiduei (3. Dezember 2010)

hey, hab noch einen Explore entdeckt ^^ Kennt ihr den Riesigen Strudel, der das nördliche und südliche schlingendorntal teilt ? da kann man eig. nicht rein, da man sofort stirbt aber ich hab nen Weg gefunden wie man trotzdem drunter kann 
Ich lad dann noch ein Video hoch ^^


----------



## heiduei (3. Dezember 2010)

Hier is das Video :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=risyDF_fvFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und nur fürs Protokoll: ich war der erste ^^
sagt bidde wen im video grammatik-fehler sind


----------



## Nomisno (3. Dezember 2010)

1.: Zur Legalität, wurde schon genannt, stimme ich einfach mal zu
2.: Das Video ist mächtig, nachher mal testen =)


----------



## heiduei (3. Dezember 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> 2.: Das Video ist mächtig, nachher mal testen =)



es geht mit pala , priest, mage und mit glück auch mit dudu, wegen der fallhöhe
ich such derweil weiter nach explores xD

edit: falss jemand noch was gutes findet, schreibt es hier rein, und frapst es möglichst auch ^^ wenn ihr es nich schafft, amch ichs für euch ;-)


----------



## Scharyth (4. Dezember 2010)

Sobald ich wieder Gametime hab und ich in der alten Welt fliegen kann, mach ich noch ein Video


----------



## heiduei (4. Dezember 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Sobald ich wieder Gametime hab und ich in der alten Welt fliegen kann, mach ich noch ein Video



Und wann spielste wieder ? 
und was is eigentlich mit Brandolf ?


----------



## Scharyth (4. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal muss meine neue Grafikkarte kommen, dann brauch ich ne Gamecard, dann brauch ich Cata und dann kann werde ich wieder zocken xD
Vielleicht so in den Weihnachtsferien. Auf jeden Fall versuche ich, das Video so schnell wie möglich zu drehen. An für sich habe ich das schon gedreht, aber mein abspielen hängt es gewaltig.

Ich weiß nicht. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass er nicht mehr spielt. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich da nochmal etwas finde.



Edit:

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]P.S.: Das Exploren hab ich nicht aufgeben, jedoch ist es nun wieder vermehrt der nächtliche
Nachthimmel mit seinen Galaxien, Nebeln und Planeten ;-) 

Quelle: [/font]http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/28112-geheimnisse-der-alten-welt/page__st__3577


----------



## Sarjin (4. Dezember 2010)

Scharyth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhvUB0KiN5s
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit dem selben Bug bei anderen Gebieten auch funktioniert.



Weißt jemand ob das zu 100% Hotfixed is ?


----------



## heiduei (5. Dezember 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Weißt jemand ob das zu 100% Hotfixed is ?



also, ich hops da jetzt seid einer stunde rum , aber die haben alles versiegelt... und das mit dem tele-bug funzt leider auch nimmer... naja, weiter suchen


----------



## ReX033 (5. Dezember 2010)

kurze anmerkung zum thema illegal.

illegal kann nur etwas sein wenn es ein dementsprechends gesetz gibt das es verbietet und mir ist kein deutsches gesetz bekannt das dass thema "bugusing" behandelt (und nein blizzard beherrscht die welt noch nicht...)

es verstößt nur gegen die nutzungsbedingungen von blizzards spiel (die benimm dich regeln) und wer sich nicht dran hält und erwischt wird fliegt evtl raus.

dementsprechend soll jeder selber wissen ob er riskieren will das der account gesperrt wird oder nicht, aber bitte hört auf es illegal zu nennen, denn das ist es definitiv nicht.


schönen 2ten advent euch


----------



## Nomisno (8. Dezember 2010)

Fröhlichen Weltuntergang =)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Blackrock-Exploits, da is innendrin sicher was...ich spürs


----------



## Scharyth (8. Dezember 2010)

Viel Glück bei der Suche.

Ich hab auchw ieder gametime, Grafikkarte ist auch da nur funktioniert nicht :/


----------



## DoktorElmo (8. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich mehr ein Easter-Egg, hab ich heut durch Zufall entdeckt:

Ihr kennt doch sicher noch alle den Wasserfall, über den man fliegt, wenn man von Sturmwind gen Norden per Greif geflogen ist. Und dort war auf einer Anhöhe ein Haus. Das ist jetzt immernoch dort, dort sitzt jetzt ein 80er Gnom drinnen, und vorm Haus sind viele Schafe. Wenn man alle killt, kommt der Typ raus, schreit einen an und gibt einem einen Fußtritt! Ziemlich gelegen vor lachen =)


----------



## Nomisno (14. Dezember 2010)

@ Doktor: XD
@ Rest: zzT explore ich nicht mehr viel, aber das kommt wieder mit der zeit^^ War schon jm in den Feuerlanden?  

Tante Edit(h) sagt, dass man hinter Ptah (Mark'gar II) bestimmt aus den HdU raus ins instanzierte uldum kann^^


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf_aD (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Explorer der neuen Welt,

es ist schon, dass du Nomisno, meine Anregung mit einem schönen Eröffnungstext eingeleitet hast und es auch schon
interessante Berichte, Videos und Erfahrungen gibt. Schön auch, dass das Exploren noch nicht ausgestorben ist!

Warum schreibe ich mit so einem komischen Rentenaccount, irgendwie ist etwas mit meinem alten Account Explorer_Brandolf
geschehen - die ersten Bugs im Buffedforum - Zumindest funktioniert mein Passwort nicht und wenn ich ein neues anfordere
kommt die Meldung, dass der Account nicht existiert. Tja, aber ich sehe in den alten Themen, dass er noch da ist.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme ihn wieder...

Zurück zum Thema - macht weiter so.

Ja ich habe zwar meinem Onkel über die Schultern gesehen und ihn auch zu einigen
Punkten aus dem goldenen Zeitalter des Explorens geführt - fliegen (wie laaaaannngweilig   )
(und er wunderte sich, dass ich noch immer nach fast 1 1/2 Jahren die Punkt so schnell fand)

Erster Punkt natürlich Hyjal - das Flugzeug, gut das war noch da...
Zweiter Punkt Zwergenstützpunkt weit über Grimbatol mit dem Help-Schriftzug und den Steigeisen in der Felswand.
---> Fehlanzeige, gibt es nicht mehr   
---> abgestürzter Zeppelin westlich von Dun Modr - gibt es noch
---> natürlicht war ein Blick zum Black Rock ein Pflichtflug und ja da ist noch etwas auf der Terrasse von Nefarian...
     schöner und ausgebauter als zu meiner Zeit...

Es scheint also schon einige neue, aber auch noch alte Orte zu geben.

Aber dass es keinen Smilie unter Kara geben soll - da wollt ich mich doch veralbern - da gibt es doch garnienicht...

Gruß

vom noch immer mitlesenden 

Explorer_Brandolf_aD
alias Explorer_Brandolf

P.S.: Vergesst den Level 1 Schwimmentenpala mit über 57 Wille nicht, falls es noch so hoch geht. Ihr wisst ja, der
ist ohne Erschöpfung - nur zusätzlich ertrinken dürft ihr ihn nicht lassen...


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich werf mal den alten Gott im Schattenhochland in die Runde, was gibts da zu erkunden =)


----------



## Scharyth (28. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geehrter Brandolf, 
den Smilie unter Kara sollte es noch geben. Inder Beta bin ich einmal da unten gewesen, da war er noch da, jedoch ein par Stunden später, existierte das Loch hinten Am Turm nicht mehr 

	Ob es ihn jetzt noch gibt kann ich zwar nicht sagen, aber ich denke nicht das er entfernt wurde.


----------



## waldy200 (28. Dezember 2010)

den smily gibt es noch. habe ich gerade mit meinem hunter nachgesehen. 

ich war mit meinem main auch letztens mal hinter der unsichtbaren mauer bei stratholme um mir die alpha-naxxramas-nekropole anzusehen und habe bei der gelegenheit mal schnell nachgesehen, ob der nachtelfenturm am nordende von quel'talas noch steht und er steht noch. es wird auch noch quel'talas als aufenthaltsort in der gildenmemberuebersicht angezeigt 

ach uebrigens: das uninstanzierte starholme hat funktionierende "doodad"-tueren und die katedrale in strat endet sehr schnell an einer mauer.

schoenen gruss
waldy


edit: wo ich grad bei kara steh hab ich mir auch mal den nie verwendeten instanzeingang oben auf dem turm angesehen, wo die beiden alianzgreifen seit ewigkeiten auf arbeit warten. hinter den tor und damit hinter dem instanzportal gehen ein paat stufen runter und enden dann an einer wand. das war alles


----------



## Nomisno (28. Dezember 2010)

Zu Brandolf: Danke  Hoffentlich wird das mit deinem Account noch etwas.

Zu waldy200: Wie bist du da noch hinter gekommen? Den ursprünglichen Trick haben sie durch eine weitere unsichtbare Mauer gekappt.

Zum Kara-Smy: afaik ist das Loch gefixt, und den Mountbug unterm Blackrock schaff ich nicht, unter die östlichen Königreiche komm ich nicht 

Gute Nachricht: Neuer Weg unter Kalimdor gefunden. Bei Hyjal hab ich nen bug entdeckt, hoffe, Blizz fixt das nicht allzu bald. Allerdings brauch ich ein gutes Screenvideo-Programm, hab 2 getestet, 1 funkt garnicht und 1 hat so schlechte quali, dass man garnichts erkennt.


----------



## heiduei (28. Dezember 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht: Neuer Weg unter Kalimdor gefunden. Bei Hyjal hab ich nen bug entdeckt, hoffe, Blizz fixt das nicht allzu bald. Allerdings brauch ich ein gutes Screenvideo-Programm, hab 2 getestet, 1 funkt garnicht und 1 hat so schlechte quali, dass man garnichts erkennt.



Wenn man nur lange genug suchen würde, fände man noch VIELE  Wege mehr die unter Die Spielwelt führen. Man sollte das bei jedem Vorsprung unter den man sich stellen kann ausprobieren.


----------



## waldy200 (29. Dezember 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Zu waldy200: Wie bist du da noch hinter gekommen? Den ursprünglichen Trick haben sie durch eine weitere unsichtbare Mauer gekappt.



ich denke mal deine frage bezieht sich auf stratholme. es gibt 2 unsichtbare mauern. die eine begrenzt die hoehe die man fliegen kann, die andere verhindert, dass man noerdlich der perstlaender kommt. die beiden sind aber erstmal egal. hinter die begrenzung bin ich rechts neben dem dienstboteneingang von strath gekommen. einfach durchgemountet. dann fliegt man unter den oestlichen koenigreichen nach norden an die kueste. nun muss man noch die flughoerenbegrenzung ueberwinden und das geht sehr einfach. fliegt dran laengs, bis ihr an einen ort kommt wo eine landeflaeche und flughoehenbegrenzung zusammenkommen. also irgend ein berg. wenn ihr sowas gefunden habt koennt ihr einfach unter der begrenzung durchlaufen und dahinter wieder losfliegen. ab da koennt ihr fliegen wie ihr wollt.

zum kara smily: das loch ist definitiv weg. aber mit dem adlerauge von meinem hunter komm ich einfach ueberall durch


----------



## Nomisno (30. Dezember 2010)

Danke, den Weg (in Sachen Strat) werd ich nachher direkt testen =)

Der Weg unter Kalimdor ist ohne Mountbug, du brauchst nur an einer bestimmte Stelle bestimmt fliegen, so kommst du runter (Vorab, man muss mit x runterfliegen, nicht die Kamera drehen und gradeaus, sonst klappts nicht^^)

Kara Smy müsste man ja von unter dem Kontinent aus hinkommen, allerdings schaff ich das am BR atm nicht -.-' Wahrsch reicht mein Widder nicht mehr (für unter Dala und unter og (die version, unter ein haus zu kommen) hats immer gereicht ) In Dala gibt's auch nen billiges Mammut für weniger als 15k, richtig?

Instanzierte Zones sind nach wie vor interessante exploits, aus den HdU kommt man sicher raus, wie auch aus allen inis, die irgend offen sind, schätze ich.

Achja, die Teleporter auf Acherus oben drauf porten nun nach innen, früher konnte man sie nicht nutzen^^

EDIT: Das Video wäre gedreht, lade es später hoch.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2010)

Sicherlich ist das schon allen bekannt ...
Aber seit wann kann man im Dalaranbrunnen einseitig in die Kanalisation "fallen"?
Das war doch nicht immer so.
Bin da nurmal spontan reingesprungen, weil es wie ein Portal aussah ...

*edit:* Thx @ untermich^


----------



## Nomisno (30. Dezember 2010)

Afaik konnte man da schon immer so rein. Früher konnte man auf diese Weise sogar mitm Flugmount durch den Gang fliegen, wurde aber bald gefixt.


----------



## Scharyth (1. Januar 2011)

Meines Wissens nach kann man in den Gängen damit immernoch fliegen, nur sobald man zu diesem großen Arena raum fliegt, wird man abgemounted.


----------



## Scharyth (9. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß neue Welt viel besser und bla aber hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tllbkavcOBY


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Scharyth, 

so kennt man es; Lücken und Löcher finden um in die wirklichen Geheimnisse vorzudringen.

Ach ja, ich habe meinen Account wieder dank Zam :-D
(nicht dass falsche Hoffnungen entstehen - den Buffed-Account)

Gruß

Brandolf

*
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/495020-scharyth/*


----------



## SonGokuKid (10. Januar 2011)

es gibt übrigens auch in hyjal einen einfachen weg unter die erde :-)
das ist da bei den ogern beim hölleneingang :-)
da ist ein kleines loch. da bin ich beim ersten mal ausversehn reingefallen...
aber man kommt da sogar mim flugmount rein und kann dann fliegen unter kalimdor :-)
stellt euch einfach auf den höhleneingang und dann rechts am eingang oben gehts so nach unten und da könnta durch :-) müssta einfach mal schaun


----------



## Scharyth (11. Januar 2011)

Davon gibts auch schon ein Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNDqnPT8V9E


(Falls es jemanden stört, dass ich immer alles mit einem Video kommentiere solls ruig sagen^^)


----------



## Nomisno (12. Januar 2011)

Den Weg in Hyjal meinte ich anfang cata, nur hab ich immer probleme, videos hochzuladen..^^ Mal beim erstellen, mal mit Youtube (Wie hieß ich da noch gleich? xD)

Wegen Strat, ich krieg mich nicht beim Dienstboteneingang durchgemountet >.<


----------



## Nomisno (12. Januar 2011)

Gute Idee.

-IF Airport
Wurde übernommen und ausgearbeitet. Jetzt offiziel auf der map anzufinden.
-Gruft
Noch immer zu, von unter den Kingdoms aus kann man rein 
-Old IF
afaik kein neuer Weg gefunden, außer von unter den kingdoms aus, aber auch noch unverändert.
-HELP-Berge
Ihr könnts euch denken xD Alle weg
-Uninstanzierte blabla...
AQ ist ja jetzt ne eigene Zone, ZG ebenfalls, man kommt ohne weiteres in den uninstanzierten Kral (von oben reinfliegen), also unverändert.

Das alte Brachland kann man sicher immernoch besuchen; am Kral wurde nichts verändert, dh man kann höchstwahrscheinlich noch raus und ins instanzierte Brachland, bei welchem Blizz sich sicherlich nicht die Mühe gemacht hat, es umzuändern ^-^

Soweit fürs erste^^

EDIT: Die haben die Freds zusammengepackt, das löst atm Chaos aus <.<


----------



## villain (25. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte, ich schaue mal wieder rein, aber scheinbar gibt es nicht mehr so viele Geheimnisse....


----------



## Dropz (28. Januar 2011)

gibt es einen Chatbefehl für unstuck?


----------



## Pectus (28. Januar 2011)

Also ich finds jedesmal spannend wenn ich in OG in der Halle der Champions auf das Zahnradsymbol eines Stuhls klicke durch den Boden unter OG falle


----------



## Poseidoom (28. Januar 2011)

In der Nähe von Zul'Gurub gibts eine Höhle und BLizzard hats geschafft, da ein Loch reinzubauen, so kann man unter Azeroth fliegen und z.b Die Karazhan Gruft besuchen


----------



## Nomisno (28. Januar 2011)

Ein Loch, ich liebe Löcher =D (in World of Warcraft, nicht wasweißich was ihr denkt) Gleich testen 

Tante Edit(h) wll wissen, wo genau.


----------



## Dropz (28. Januar 2011)

kann leider noch nicht fliegen aber ich hab eben einen weg in die sw bank gefunden^^


----------



## Nomisno (28. Januar 2011)

Den Weg gibt es soweit ich weiß schon^^


----------



## heiduei (4. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> kann leider noch nicht fliegen aber ich hab eben einen weg in die sw bank gefunden^^


This ? 

Edit: mal ne frage, warum wird auf diesem channel nur 1 vid. angezeigt, obwohl 4 upgeloadet wurden ?


----------



## qqqqq942 (4. Februar 2011)

Badomen schrieb:


> [...]
> *Grim Batol*
> Dies ist eine zwergische (von den Erdenen) Festung auf der Map
> 
> ...



...könnteste bitte näher erläutern, was es damit auf sich hat - man wird ja sogar von dem einen weiblichen Drachen angepflaumt, weil Verbündete ihren Schwarm angegriffen hätten...


----------



## heiduei (13. Februar 2011)

Ich denke Mittlerweile hat fast jeder mind. einmal die Vorquests für Tiefenheim gemacht und hat auch die szene gesehen wo man in den Mahlstrom fliegt... eigentlich ist die GANZE Plattform mit einer unsichtbaren wand umgeben, aber es gibt einen weg wie man unter den Mahlstrom kommt ^^
ich hab auch schon ein video gemacht und upgeloadet... ich poste es hier einfach mal rein :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3wfSHT7poQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ? is scho jemand anderes drauf gekommen ? ^^

man braucht nur einen char der die Vorquests nochnicht gemacht hat und einen langen fall überlebt.

Edit: das scheint wohl so manchen zu interessieren da das ding immer mehr klicks bekommt ^^


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Das alte Brachland kann man sicher immernoch besuchen; am Kral wurde nichts verändert, dh man kann höchstwahrscheinlich noch raus und ins instanzierte Brachland, bei welchem Blizz sich sicherlich nicht die Mühe gemacht hat, es umzuändern ^-^



Doch sie haben was gemacht, sie haben in Kral neue Unsichtbare Mauern reingezogen damit man nich mehr unter Kral kommt^^ aber irgendwie gehts ja immer


----------



## heiduei (14. Februar 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Doch sie haben was gemacht, sie haben in Kral neue Unsichtbare Mauern reingezogen damit man nich mehr unter Kral kommt^^ aber irgendwie gehts ja immer



ich glaube jetzt ist das nichtmehr so leicht, da autounstuck ja gefixt wurde und man da drinnen so viel ich weiß nich aufmounten kann... bleibt nurnoch die möglichkeit mit dem Gigantischen Festmahl solange nicht wie sonst überall vor jedem Vorsprung Unsichtbare mauern gezogen wurden...

Edit: bin aufm weg dahin um es auszuprobieren ^^


----------



## heiduei (15. Februar 2011)

KÖNNTE ES SEIN DAS DER LEVITIERERNBUG GEFIXT WURDE ?!?!?!?!?!?!?! O__O


----------



## Nomisno (18. Februar 2011)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

1. Das mit dem Mahlstrom is geil ^-^
2. Mit dem Kral wird man sicher einen Weg finden, ich kenn die WoW-schaft^^
3. Komme zzt wenig zum zocken, wegen levitate, kann bei gelegenheit mal schauen Oo (wenn ich eine habe <.<)


----------



## heiduei (18. Februar 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
> 
> 1. Das mit dem Mahlstrom is geil ^-^
> 2. Mit dem Kral wird man sicher einen Weg finden, ich kenn die WoW-schaft^^
> 3. Komme zzt wenig zum zocken, wegen levitate, kann bei gelegenheit mal schauen Oo (wenn ich eine habe <.<)



1. dankö
2. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIRw2MgOGlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 xD
3. habs immer und immer wieder probiert... geht nimmer


----------



## Nomisno (22. Februar 2011)

Du bist super ^^

Levitate is schade, aber inzw braucht man es wahrsch. eher minder


----------



## heiduei (19. April 2011)

So, als Gegenstück zum Kral der Klingenhauer hab ich mal zum Hügel der Klingenhauer geschaut ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLJGdXoph5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Kennt ihr noch die alte Höllenfeuerinsel aus Classic? [Jaja die in das Spiel gebracht werden SOLLTE]
Selbst mit Cata kann man da immernoch über DM rein^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fC5wXb2rBjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MoonFrost (20. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch die alte Höllenfeuerinsel aus Classic? [Jaja die in das Spiel gebracht werden SOLLTE]
> Selbst mit Cata kann man da immernoch über DM rein^^
> 
> 
> ...




so sollte das outland net werden es gab mal ein old-outland ja. wie man da hin kommt oder kam weiß ich nicht. im mapviewer z.b. konnte man es angucken. Das in DM sieht für mich eher aus wie emerald dream modelle. Die bäume passen meiner meinung nach eher dazu, als zur vorstellung das outlands.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> so sollte das outland net werden es gab mal ein old-outland ja. wie man da hin kommt oder kam weiß ich nicht. im mapviewer z.b. konnte man es angucken. Das in DM sieht für mich eher aus wie emerald dream modelle. Die bäume passen meiner meinung nach eher dazu, als zur vorstellung das outlands.



Wie schon gesagt, es ist die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.
Damals wollte man die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel schon mit Classic vorher einführen als Questgebiet.


----------



## leckaeis (20. April 2011)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> so sollte das outland net werden es gab mal ein old-outland ja. wie man da hin kommt oder kam weiß ich nicht. im mapviewer z.b. konnte man es angucken. Das in DM sieht für mich eher aus wie emerald dream modelle. Die bäume passen meiner meinung nach eher dazu, als zur vorstellung das outlands.



In manchen Teilen der Outlands gab es ebenfalls Bäume. Sie passen nur nicht wirklich zur Umgebung, deswegen sieht es so aus, als würden sie vlt. zum Emerald Dream gehören. 
Bezweifel ich aber, da es auch Files davon gibt & die Bäue dort nochmal anders aussehen.


----------



## Octazooka (13. August 2011)

Hab ja schon länger nich mehr in diesen Fred hier reingeschaut und mag jetzt auch nicht alle 180seiten nochmal durchblättern um zu schauen obs schon gepostet wurde ;3 
Aber kennt ihr schon das "alte" Quel'Thalas? Ist relativ einfach dort hinzukommen, das uninstanzierte Stratholme kann man sich bei der Gelegenheit auch angucken.
Wie man hinkommt? Genau wie hier im Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8Sjpfu7XY0&NR=1 Klappt also auch mit 4.2 immernoch.
Ich als Blutelf musste einen den Elixier benutzen, der einen größer macht, sodass man in die Decke des Tors reinragt. Spielt man aber eine der hochgewachseneren Rassen, sollte es auch ohne möglich sein - wie eben im Video.

Und das kann man dort zB sehen:
[attachment=12115:Quel'Thalas.jpg]
[attachment=12116:WoWScrnShot_081211_231223.jpg]

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Gibt es einen Exploit für Azjol'Nerub, bei dem man in diese Gegend unter der Plattform von Anub'Arak kommt? Würd da ja echt gern mal hin, aber hab selbst noch keinen Weg gefunden. Wenn man auf der besagten Plattform weiter nach vorne richtung Ausgang rennt, ist links und rechts von der Treppe ja noch ein Boden, auf dem man laufen kann und der natürlich zu den Seiten hin mit einer unsichtbaren Wand abgetrennt ist, sodass man nicht runterspringen kann. Allerdings ist es so, dass man immer mehr in den Boden hineinragt, wenn man ganz dicht an der Treppenseite läuft.. Man kann dann auch teilweise durch den Boden durchschauen, aber ich hab noch keinen Weg gefunden, wie man an dieses Stelle auch hinunterfallen kann... Kennt da jemand was oder sonst irgend einen anderen Weg, wie man in diese Gegend kommt? Auf Youtube habe ich nämlich nichts gefunden..


----------



## heiduei (13. August 2011)

Octazooka schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde: Gibt es einen Exploit für Azjol'Nerub, bei dem man in diese Gegend unter der Plattform von Anub'Arak kommt? Würd da ja echt gern mal hin, aber hab selbst noch keinen Weg gefunden. Wenn man auf der besagten Plattform weiter nach vorne richtung Ausgang rennt, ist links und rechts von der Treppe ja noch ein Boden, auf dem man laufen kann und der natürlich zu den Seiten hin mit einer unsichtbaren Wand abgetrennt ist, sodass man nicht runterspringen kann. Allerdings ist es so, dass man immer mehr in den Boden hineinragt, wenn man ganz dicht an der Treppenseite läuft.. Man kann dann auch teilweise durch den Boden durchschauen, aber ich hab noch keinen Weg gefunden, wie man an dieses Stelle auch hinunterfallen kann... Kennt da jemand was oder sonst irgend einen anderen Weg, wie man in diese Gegend kommt? Auf Youtube habe ich nämlich nichts gefunden..



Schau mal auf den Kanal von EnhancementReznik, da findest du ein video dazu ^^


----------



## Nomisno (13. September 2011)

Quel'Thalas ist bekannt, zumindest denen, die vor cata exploret haben x)

Das video zu Azjol kenn ich garnicht O.O Sofort angucken^^ EDIT: Link bitte O.o


----------



## Elda (17. September 2012)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was zur Zeit noch alles zu exploren geht?


----------



## KodiakderBär (16. Februar 2015)

auch wenn draenor die "neue" welt is  hät ich  ein paar fragen die mich interesieren.

 

einmal weiß wer wo diese fahlen orcs herkommen? mal sind sie unterkontrolle von cho'gall mal sind sie einfach da wie in schattennmond und gorgrond.

 

frage zwei gibt es schon irgend welche infos was unter der hauptkuppel von shattrath los ist? klar socrethar war da drin bevor er rauskamm und von uns gekillt wurde aber ansonsten *schulterzuck*

 

dann zu guter letzt wollte ich fragn ob wer schon den kampf gegen cho#gall in hochfells erlebt hat ? überlebt der das ganze klaut der nur irgend was?


----------

